# Christian Louboutin Beauty -- COMING SOON?



## Samuella (Jul 17, 2014)

Sorry if some of you have already heard of this, or if a thread has already been created. If so, please feel free to delete. 

  I remember back in 2012 reading about Louboutin creating his own makeup line, and I recall starting to salivate and sweat at the idea. I'm absolutely in LOVE with his shoes, although I will not be able to afford any in the near future (unless, of course, I stumble across a man that has buckets of cash just posted up at his place). 

  Monthly, I've been checking up on news about this line. It has been absolute radio silence until recently -- it has pretty much been confirmed this line will be launched in August! Except it might only be in the UK… (any girls in the UK willing to pick some items up for me and ship it across the pond?!)

  So, the launch date isn't set in stone and I'm a little worried it may be pushed back again, but I'm hopeful. I NEED to see the packaging of these items, and most importantly I need a red lipstick -- because it's iconic. Even though I have enough to last me a lifetime.

  If you hear of any other details or stumble across photos, do share!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 17, 2014)

Samuella said:


> Sorry if some of you have already heard of this, or if a thread has already been created. If so, please feel free to delete.
> 
> I remember back in 2012 reading about Louboutin creating his own makeup line, and I recall starting to salivate and sweat at the idea. I'm absolutely in LOVE with his shoes, although I will not be able to afford any in the near future (unless, of course, I stumble across a man that has buckets of cash just posted up at his place).
> 
> ...


  Oh I'm definitely interested in this! It'll be the only way I could afford anything with his name on it unless I find a sugar daddy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I bet the packaging is going to be really chic!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 17, 2014)

A little article:
  http://www.glam.com/christian-louboutin-beaute-will-debut-this-summer/

  If these are the colours, I'm definitely down to try one or two of them!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 17, 2014)

Omg omg omg I must buy...................everything


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 17, 2014)

I can't wait to buy his signature red lipstick  color in this collection this is the best beauty find all this year I'm super excited


----------



## Samuella (Jul 17, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> I can't wait to buy his signature red lipstick color in this collection this is the best beauty find all this year I'm super excited


  SAME! It'll be the only signature red of his I'll ever own in the near future


----------



## Samuella (Jul 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> A little article:
> http://www.glam.com/christian-louboutin-beaute-will-debut-this-summer/
> 
> If these are the colours, I'm definitely down to try one or two of them!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 17, 2014)

Samuella said:


>


  The two middle colours have me in love.


----------



## Samuella (Jul 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> The two middle colours have me in love.


  Those were exactly what I was eyeing too! You have good taste


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 17, 2014)

Samuella said:


> Those were exactly what I was eyeing too! You have good taste


  Why thank you! Your taste isn't too bad either.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 17, 2014)

I can't find swatches anywhere


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 17, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> I can't find swatches anywhere


  me neither


----------



## MissElle12 (Jul 17, 2014)

If I'm not mistaken, isn't that the Lancome flower imprinted on the 2nd lipstick in the picture?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 17, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, isn't that the Lancome flower imprinted on the 2nd lipstick in the picture?


I don't know.  I hope not.


----------



## Samuella (Jul 17, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, isn't that the Lancome flower imprinted on the 2nd lipstick in the picture?


  Good eye… Unfortunately that's definitely a doctored image. The lipsticks pictured seem to be a stock Lancome photo, as I plugged it into the google image search upload and got a ton of hits for it on multiple blogs and beauty websites/magazines. Just one: http://mo-am.com/2012/01/18/choose-a-bold-red-lipstick-for-your-skin-tone-classy-not-trashy/


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)

Samuella said:


> Good eye… Unfortunately that's definitely a doctored image. The lipsticks pictured seem to be a stock Lancome photo, as I plugged it into the google image search upload and got a ton of hits for it on multiple blogs and beauty websites/magazines. Just one: http://mo-am.com/2012/01/18/choose-a-bold-red-lipstick-for-your-skin-tone-classy-not-trashy/


awww man! Stupid photoshoppers!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 18, 2014)

Samuella said:


> Good eye… Unfortunately that's definitely a doctored image. The lipsticks pictured seem to be a stock Lancome photo, as I plugged it into the google image search upload and got a ton of hits for it on multiple blogs and beauty websites/magazines. Just one: http://mo-am.com/2012/01/18/choose-a-bold-red-lipstick-for-your-skin-tone-classy-not-trashy/


I never understand why people do that to much time on thier hands I'm guessing I search the web and could not find anything but I have a feeling this is going to be Hott I can't wait


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> I never understand why people do that to much time on thier hands I'm guessing I search the web and could not find anything but I have a feeling this is going to be Hott I can't wait


  Because they're jerks! lol
  I can't wait to see either!


----------



## MissElle12 (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## MissElle12 (Jul 23, 2014)

Sooo...it dropped today apparently? And so far the nail polish is $50...


----------



## MissElle12 (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Naynadine (Jul 23, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> Sooo...it dropped today apparently? And so far *the nail polish is $50...*


  I had to LOL when I saw the price... I was only kinda sorta interested in seeing what this range would have to offer, but now I'm already over it.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 23, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


>


Thanks for posting I can't wait to see the other items yay


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> Sooo...it dropped today apparently? And so far the nail polish is $50...


  Love that packaging, but a $50 nail polish?!?!?!


----------



## jenise (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Love that packaging, but a $50 nail polish?!?!?!


  exactlyyyyyyyy get over yourself lol


----------



## MissElle12 (Jul 23, 2014)

Well, if anyone would like to pre-order: http://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?productCode=0445913143312&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492844323&prp8=t15&bmUID=kttQvtY  $50 for a red nail polish....yea, ok.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> $50 for a red nail polish....yea, ok.


  I think I'll pass.


----------



## tamikajodha (Jul 23, 2014)

LOL that price is ridic :lol:


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 23, 2014)

Yes $50 for a polish is high I can't wait until reviews come out because how they describe it it really sounds nice for $50 it sure better be i can't wait until someone review this polish I have a hard time paying almost $30 for chanel polishes which chips like crazy I may get the red one oneday to test out maybe they will go on sale oneday  wishful thinking lol


----------



## alexisweaver (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm so excited for this!


----------



## MissElle12 (Jul 23, 2014)

It's big! The packaging is gorgeous, I'm actually excited to see it in person...won't be buying though

  Edit: there's an upcoming matching manicure set ($55) and shoe ($695)


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

They are smokin some shit with that pricing :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> It's big! The packaging is gorgeous, I'm actually excited to see it in person...won't be buying though  Edit: there's an upcoming matching manicure set ($55) and shoe ($695)


It really is a beautiful piece I agree


----------



## MissElle12 (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> They are smokin some shit with that pricing


lmaoo

  Honestly--I'm not surprised one bit by the price tag.  Everything else with his name on it is ridiculously expensive!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> lmaoo  Honestly--I'm not surprised one bit by the price tag.  Everything else with his name on it is ridiculously expensive!


I am not surprised either but :lol: they are still smokin some good shit over there :haha:


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am not surprised either but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  But the polish is multipurpose... if you also use it to paint the soles of some cheapo shoes red, which kinda makes them Louboutins, right?. So the price is totally worth it.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am not surprised either but :lol: they are still smokin some good shit over there :haha:


Lmbo dolly u are so right


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> But the polish is multipurpose... if you also use it to paint the soles of some cheapo shoes red, which kinda makes them Louboutins, right?. So the price is totally worth it. :silly:


:lmao: I guess you could if you wanted too.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Lmbo dolly u are so right


:haha:


----------



## michelle79 (Jul 23, 2014)

That bottle is beautiful but I can't justify paying $50 for a nail polish. I guess it would be wishful thinking for a moderately priced red Louboutin lipstick.


----------



## alexisweaver (Jul 23, 2014)

I just pre-ordered it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> I just pre-ordered it.


:thud:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

michelle79 said:


> That bottle is beautiful but I can't justify paying $50 for a nail polish. I guess it would be wishful thinking for a moderately priced red Louboutin lipstick.


If they're charging $50 for a polish,  I can only imagine a lipstick.  :thud:


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> If they're charging $50 for a polish, I can only imagine a lipstick.


  Tom Ford made it ok to charge $50 for a lipstick. It can only go up from here. Everyone has YSL lippies and they are $35 each. What else can you do to make it more exclusive? *rolls eyes* Can't wait to see the price point for Gucci.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> If they're charging $50 for a polish,  I can only imagine a lipstick.  :thud:


just crazy


----------



## Samuella (Jul 23, 2014)

UGH! That is soooo beautiful though… It's literally like a piece of art! 

  But… I won't be buying the nail polish for sure. I'm not much of a nails girl… So I can't actually justify that purchase.

  Does anyone know when further details about the collection, like other items, will be released?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Tom Ford made it ok to charge $50 for a lipstick. It can only go up from here. Everyone has YSL lippies and they are $35 each. What else can you do to make it more exclusive? *rolls eyes* Can't wait to see the price point for Gucci.


I don't own any Tom Ford or YSL lippies because I keep thinking of how many other lippies I could buy to with the cost of one. Lol. I figured this would be at least TF prices in the very least.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Samuella said:


> UGH! That is soooo beautiful though… It's literally like a piece of art!   But… I won't be buying the nail polish for sure. I'm not much of a nails girl… So I can't actually justify that purchase.  Does anyone know when further details about the collection, like other items, will be released?


Yeah the packaging is gorgeous!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 23, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> I just pre-ordered it.


Yay please let us know how u like it when u get it.it is beautiful


----------



## Samuella (Jul 23, 2014)

Actually, dear God, now I'm super tempted.


*SOMEONE PLEASE HELP AND TALK ME OUT OF THIS MY WALLET NEEDS YOU TO NEGOTIATE WITH LOGIC AND REASON*


----------



## alexisweaver (Jul 23, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Yay please let us know how u like it when u get it.it is beautiful


  I will!!!!   I pre-ordered on Nordies and it's saying it won't ship until August 6th.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Samuella said:


> Actually, dear God, now I'm super tempted.   *SOMEONE PLEASE HELP AND TALK ME OUT OF THIS MY WALLET NEEDS YOU TO NEGOTIATE WITH LOGIC AND REASON*  :weep:


It is a standard red polish. Nothing special really. Just the packagingis quite lovely.


----------



## alexisweaver (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is a standard red polish. Nothing special really. Just the packagingis quite lovely.


  Fuck yeah, the packaging! 
  That's mostly why I bought it. I barely wear nail polish.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Fuck yeah, the packaging!
> That's mostly why I bought it. I barely wear nail polish.


  I know what you mean! If I had 50 to just throw away I'd buy it too lol
  The packaging just looks so fab


----------



## Samuella (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Samuella said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, dear God, now I'm super tempted.   *SOMEONE PLEASE HELP AND TALK ME OUT OF THIS MY WALLET NEEDS YOU TO NEGOTIATE WITH LOGIC AND REASON*  :weep:
> ...


  *deep breaths* this is true. It's just a regular red in a bad ass bottle.   Thank you for the clarity  I was actually having a moment    Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MissElle12 (Jul 23, 2014)

Samuella said:


> UGH! That is soooo beautiful though… It's literally like a piece of art!   But… I won't be buying the nail polish for sure. I'm not much of a nails girl… So I can't actually justify that purchase.  Does anyone know when further details about the collection, like other items, will be released?


  There's more info in a WWD article I found this morning...let me see if i can find it again


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Samuella said:


> *deep breaths* this is true. It's just a regular red in a bad ass bottle.   Thank you for the clarity  I was actually having a moment    Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unless you have a random 50 hanging around you probably don't need it :lol: The packagingis crazy beautiful though


----------



## MissElle12 (Jul 23, 2014)

@samuella here u go   http://www.wwd.com/beauty-industry-news/color-cosmetics/louboutin-enters-the-beauty-arena-7808363?navSection=issues  Says it will be available at select Sephora's too! Hmm


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The packagingis crazy beautiful though


  The packaging is stunning but I'm not the nail girl.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> The packaging is stunning but I'm not the nail girl.


I am a nail girl but not for $50


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 24, 2014)

I love nail polish so I'm tempted just to have a crazy unique bottle of polish (I like fancy nail polish bottles) but I don't have $50 to throw away lol


----------



## MissElle12 (Jul 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't own any *Tom Ford or YSL lippies* because I keep thinking of how many other lippies I could buy to with the cost of one. Lol. I figured this would be at least TF prices in the very least.


  The outlets have them for a little cheaper...$35 for Tom Ford and I've seen $10 for YSL


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 24, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> The outlets have them for a little cheaper...$35 for Tom Ford and I've seen $10 for YSL


  Oh wow! I'll have to try and find them then, I know I'm only seen TF perfumes at my CCO, but I'm so going to look again!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 24, 2014)

The polish is pretty, the packaging is amazingly stunning, but I'm not paying 50 bucks for a bottle. I'm holding out hope for a beautiful red lippy.


----------



## Kaidan (Jul 24, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


>


 The packaging looks gorgeous! The pricing though, not so cool.  I guess I'm not fancy enough to wear $50 nail polish.  This nail polish must have the fountain of youth, mineral baby tears, 24k gold flecks, diamond sparkle flecks, and pigment from some hidden area of the Himalayas for it to be that price.  But then again, I remember reading about an insanely expensive black nail polish that was encrustesd with diamonds and it sold out. On the bright side, the bottle looks like a mini perfume and the cap can become a weapon to poke someone.


----------



## MissElle12 (Jul 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh wow! I'll have to try and find them then, I know I'm only seen TF perfumes at my CCO, but I'm so going to look again!


  Yep! YSL is at a different outlet store though, one that sells Lancôme stuff.  I think its called Designer Fragrance and Cosmetics...?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 24, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> Yep! YSL is at a different outlet store though, one that sells Lancôme stuff.  I think its called Designer Fragrance and Cosmetics...?


  Woohoo there's one of those in the San Marcos outlets! Thanks!


----------



## luvlydee (Jul 25, 2014)

Maybe only that red polish is $50? Because i know Louboutin has the exclusive right for that specific pantone color. So u  never find a red polish that  match the bottom of his shoes. Well until now lol


----------



## urbis (Jul 25, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Thanks for posting I can't wait to see the other items yay


 Honestly, I think the packaging is terribly trash!


----------



## patentg33k (Jul 25, 2014)

luvlydee said:


> Maybe only that red polish is $50? Because i know Louboutin has the exclusive right for that specific pantone color. So u never find a red polish that match the bottom of his shoes. Well until now lol


  Plus the bottle of that rouge shade has an ombre.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 25, 2014)

urbis said:


> Honestly, I think the packaging is terribly trash!


  I thought I was the only one who thought it looks a little tacky.


----------



## urbis (Jul 25, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I thought I was the only one who thought it looks a little tacky. :haha:


 Maybe they're gorgeous in person, but I don't like the pics at all (and the price far less)


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 25, 2014)

urbis said:


> Honestly, I think the packaging is terribly trash!


i like the polish waiting to see the rest hopefully I will like those as well


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 25, 2014)

I want to check the polish out.... But 50 bucks!!!!


----------



## Haven (Jul 27, 2014)

I will be skipping this for sure.  I have a lot of red polishes already, and $50 is just too much for a np.


----------



## MissElle12 (Jul 28, 2014)

My friend surprised me with this over the weekend :shock:   :eyelove:    :nanas:


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 28, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> My friend surprised me with this over the weekend :shock:   :eyelove:    :nanas:


Looks beautiful enjoy


----------



## alexisweaver (Jul 28, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


>


  AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Bubek07 (Jul 28, 2014)

can you take a picture of the brush its supposed to be something new and i think i read somewhere its triangle shaped???

  i think ill get the red one, im a sucker for nice packaging and i love the bottle


----------



## Haven (Jul 28, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


>


  Swatches pretty please!


----------



## jenise (Jul 28, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


>


  what a nice friend!


----------



## mpurek (Jul 28, 2014)

I am a nail polish hoarder so something tells me I need this in my life BUT that price tag is so steep. What shall I do?


----------



## MissElle12 (Jul 28, 2014)

Haven said:


> Swatches pretty please!


  On my next off day I'm going to the upscale salon in my parent's neighborhood to get a fresh mani/pedi with it!  Can't risk taking it to the hood spot lol I'll definitely take pics and post them!!  





Bubek07 said:


> can you take a picture of the brush its supposed to be something new and i think i read somewhere its triangle shaped???  i think ill get the red one, im a sucker for nice packaging and i love the bottle


  Sure, when I get home tonight!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 28, 2014)

mpurek said:


> I am a nail polish hoarder so something tells me I need this in my life BUT that price tag is so steep. What shall I do?


I say  get it u love nail polish and I think it could be the star of any nail addict collection I'm all for spoiling yourself and things that will make u happy using or just looking at its a beautiful bottle if I had it I would definitely showcase it somehow in my polish collection


----------



## blondie929 (Jul 29, 2014)

Wow those nail polishes look interesting I'm sure they are over priced though unless my nail polish isn't going to chip for atleast a week 50 bucks is not worth it for me to pay.


----------



## throwitawaynow (Jul 29, 2014)

I want it but I keep thinking that I could get a Tom Ford lipstick for $50 which is obviously much less crazy than a nail polish.


----------



## Samuella (Jul 29, 2014)

I just really hope this isn't just a nail polish line and that expands to eyeshadow, lipsticks, face makeup, etc. I for sure need any red lipstick he releases, that's a given. But I'd be so excited to see what colors he puts together for an eyeshadow palette -- has has suck a knack for non traditional color schemes that just WORK when it comes to his shoes, so I know it'd be fantastic if he translated this work into eyeshadow and lipsticks. The packaging would also be amazing.


----------



## throwitawaynow (Jul 29, 2014)

How much do you think blush and eyeshadows will be if the polish is $50? Hopefully not too high


----------



## Samuella (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm not sure, I feel like all the polishes won't be $50 -- the red is legendary, exclusively his, and in exclusive packaging. So I personally think the other nail polishes will be cheaper.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 29, 2014)

Samuella said:


> I'm not sure, I feel like all the polishes won't be $50 -- the red is legendary, exclusively his, and in exclusive packaging. So I personally think the other nail polishes will be cheaper.


I think so too


----------



## alexisweaver (Jul 30, 2014)

Samuella said:


> I'm not sure, I feel like all the polishes won't be $50 -- the red is legendary, exclusively his, and in exclusive packaging. So I personally think the other nail polishes will be cheaper.


  Exactly!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 30, 2014)

Samuella said:


> I'm not sure, I feel like all the polishes won't be $50 -- the red is legendary, exclusively his, and in exclusive packaging. So I personally think the other nail polishes will be cheaper.


  I sure hope so because I really would like to get something from his collection, but will admit the $50 nail polish has me slightly sticker shocked at the moment. lol


----------



## MissElle12 (Jul 30, 2014)

My phone camera is not the greatest, but here is the pic of the brush


----------



## Trigger (Jul 30, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> My friend surprised me with this over the weekend :shock:   :eyelove:    :nanas:


That was really nice. I'm so happy for you. I would like to own items from this line. Go girl ️️️


----------



## Trigger (Jul 31, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


>


 I'll buy a few to give it a try. But  the price is too much. But you know label whores are just gonna lose their mind.


----------



## patentg33k (Aug 2, 2014)

A quick look at the bottle/brush is on my blog (link in my signature). I'm hoping to do swatches this weekend. The bottle is eight inches high, by the way.


----------



## mpurek (Aug 2, 2014)

30 new nail polish shades will launch at the end of August!













  Source: http://thezoereport.com/christian-louboutin-beaute-nail-polish/


----------



## alexisweaver (Aug 2, 2014)

mpurek said:


> 30 new nail polish shades will launch at the end of August!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  They're all so pretty!!! I hope they're under $50 though. I could only manage that one I paid $50 for. Haha


----------



## mpurek (Aug 2, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> They're all so pretty!!! I hope they're under $50 though. I could only manage that one I paid $50 for. Haha


  Agreed! I want them ALL but if they're $50 there's no way I'm spending $1500 on nail polish that's just ridiculous.


----------



## alexisweaver (Aug 2, 2014)

mpurek said:


> Agreed! I want them ALL but if they're $50 there's no way I'm spending $1500 on nail polish that's just ridiculous.


  Right! I'm thinking they might be in the $20 to $30 range and that's still a little pricey.


----------



## Bubek07 (Aug 3, 2014)

id love to getthe black and the dark red one, but not for 50$


----------



## mpurek (Aug 3, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Right! I'm thinking they might be in the $20 to $30 range and that's still a little pricey.


  I know that's still too much. Why do they do this to us?


----------



## GinghamDot (Aug 7, 2014)

I would like to say that I'd never spend such an obscene amount - but I probably would. And I would absolutely put such a lacquer on my Christmas wish list for my hubs, but not before seeing them in person; I haven't searched to see if it will be on counter near me.


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 8, 2014)

This polish is on Nordstrom now I'm thinking about ordering that bottle is insane beautiful and the color is pretty as well those who have it already how are u liking it so far


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 8, 2014)

patentg33k said:


> A quick look at the bottle/brush is on my blog (link in my signature). I'm hoping to do swatches this weekend. The bottle is eight inches high, by the way.


So pretty! I wanted the shoe that they show with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Ughh, it looks glamorously divine on your nails dear!

  (psst...I am such a huuuuuuuuuuuuuuge fan of your blog


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 8, 2014)

The actually had the polish out at my local Sephora today. It's a beautiful and substantial bottle. The red is indeed classic and easily wearable for all complexions. Is it worth $50? That depends on the individual. The heft of the bottle alone is most likely the bulk of the cost. It's definitely a conversation piece and would stand out in anyone's collection.


----------



## MissElle12 (Aug 10, 2014)

Credit to IG user


----------



## alexisweaver (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm still waiting for mine!! Grrr. Nordies pushed the ship date back.


----------



## gabzillaa (Aug 13, 2014)

I went to Sephora and tried it out. The tester they had was really goopy and thick, I hope that's not how the real thing is.
  My nails still came out perfectly, though! But I still can't justify spending $50 on a nail polish. well.. maybe if it lasts without chipping for a super long time I might consider it lol


----------



## neh250 (Aug 13, 2014)

I am seriously tempted by this nail polish. It would go well with my shoes :amused:


----------



## MissElle12 (Aug 13, 2014)

neh250 said:


> I am seriously tempted by this nail polish. It would go well with my shoes


  I put it on last week, but I got so busy that I didn't get a chance to take a pic before I took it off my fingers...it's still on my toes and oddly enough I think it looks better on the feet!!  Which kinda makes sense since Monsieur Louboutin excels at designing shoes lol


----------



## Barbie1 (Aug 17, 2014)

I dont see the point since their is nothing special about it as far as the colors and their is no diamonds infused or anything like that so I would say no.
  I know many people just see the brand name and think they have to buy it because of that alone.
  I also dont like the bottles they chose for this.


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 17, 2014)

I would not buy such a np. The* red one only *would have been a good idea but a whole range ? Definitely not for me .


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 17, 2014)

@Barbie1 I moved your thread to the already existing Louboutin thread


----------



## karmel3326 (Aug 18, 2014)

Too bad. I I can't say no to a red lipstick. If I'm going to splurge,  I'd prefer that to the nail polish.


----------



## violetta (Aug 18, 2014)

Barbie1 said:


> I dont see the point since their is nothing special about it as far as the colors and their is no diamonds infused or anything like that so I would say no.
> I know many people just see the brand name and think they have to buy it because of that alone.
> I also dont like the bottles they chose for this.


They look dangerous. Pretty colors though.


----------



## alexisweaver (Aug 19, 2014)

Received mine the other day! It's bigger than I thought. I knew the handle would be long but the overall nail polish, to me, is huge. And well packaged. I say it's worth the $50. You're getting your money's worth.


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 19, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Received mine the other day! It's bigger than I thought. I knew the handle would be long but the overall nail polish, to me, is huge. And well packaged. I say it's worth the $50. You're getting your money's worth.


I'm so getting this too and the bottle is huge u are right totally worth it enjoy


----------



## Barbie1 (Aug 19, 2014)

When it comes to expensive nail polish I like diamond infused by Etoile it has real diamond dust inside the nail polish and they are only 18 dollars each come in pretty colors too.I like AZATURE nail polish too they have a black diamond inside the nail polish or at least thats what I have heard online and they have a white diamond one too plus they come in some gorgeous colors they are only like 25.00 to 30.00 being their most expensive one.But unless a nail polish has diamonds I'am not paying a high price for it .


----------



## Barbie1 (Aug 19, 2014)

If he came out with a diamond one I would buy it.But the plain colors dont interest me at all no thanks their is nothing special or unique about this product other than the fact that it can be used as a weapon and possibly poke someones eye out with it .He was smart to come out with a nail polish because of the name christian louboutin people will just run out and buy it because of the brand power he has but the guy makes shoes hes not someone I would buy nail polish from .Its not his area of expertise.


----------



## mpurek (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm on the Saks Fifth Avenue website and the rest of the polishes are on there for pre-order and sadly they are all $50  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That's just too much for me. $1500 for all of the polishes I'd rather buy a nice pair of his shoes for that much.


----------



## alexisweaver (Aug 20, 2014)

mpurek said:


> I'm on the Saks Fifth Avenue website and the rest of the polishes are on there for pre-order and sadly they are all $50
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Dang it! Why $50 each?!! Yeah, I refuse to pay $50 for every bottle. Just that one!


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 20, 2014)

mpurek said:


> I'm on the Saks Fifth Avenue website and the rest of the polishes are on there for pre-order and sadly they are all $50  hboy:  That's just too much for me. $1500 for all of the polishes I'd rather buy a nice pair of his shoes for that much.


Looks like I will just be getting one I really wanted to try aleast a blue and nude colored one but one $50 poilsh is enough for me and that bottle


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Aug 21, 2014)

Man, I really want one or two of the new colors posted up on Sephora, but as many has stated, at $50 a pop, I may only get one. I REALLY prefer the other available colors (specifically a few in the Noirs and Pops collections) to the original Rouge Louboutin.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 21, 2014)

I posted these in the Sephora thread but I guess they should go here









  I am going to do my nails with it today.


----------



## LdMD (Aug 21, 2014)

The beauty editor from Vogue Brazil, Victoria Ceridono, interviewed Louboutin about his beauty line, ideas behind it and such. Here is the video: http://vimeo.com/103280634

Source and more pics of the nail polishes: http://revista.vogue.globo.com/diadebeaute/2014/08/os-esmaltes-do-louboutin-com-video/

Hope you like it!


----------



## luvlydee (Aug 21, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I posted these in the Sephora thread but I guess they should go here
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to do my nails with it today.


  Lethal weapon. Ill probably paint my nails with it in the backroom when they come to my sephora but wont buy it lol


----------



## Barbie1 (Aug 21, 2014)

You can buy it online at sephora


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 21, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I posted these in the Sephora thread but I guess they should go here
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to do my nails with it today.


I knew u was going to get this elegant yay its so beautiful I went to sephora online and it was out of stock so I will order directly from the website I love love the packaging only he can do it like this I think its brilliant that he started with the polish that's whats made him that red polish


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 22, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> I knew u was going to get this elegant yay its so beautiful I went to sephora online and it was out of stock so I will order directly from the website I love love the packaging only he can do it like this I think its brilliant that he started with the polish that's whats made him that red polish


  Yes, its an amazing piece. I really really wanted the ballet shoe that they showed in the picture to come with it! I was hoping it was the container or box for the np bottle


----------



## MissElle12 (Aug 22, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Yes, its an amazing piece. I really really wanted the ballet shoe that they showed in the picture to come with it! I was hoping it was the container or box for the np bottle


  the Ballet shoe is part of the in store display


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 22, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Yes, its an amazing piece. I really really wanted the ballet shoe that they showed in the picture to come with it! I was hoping it was the container or box for the np bottle :amused:


Me too


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 22, 2014)

Temptalia has listed the rest of the nail polish colours for this line
  http://www.temptalia.com/christian-louboutin-nail-colour-september-2014


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 22, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> the Ballet shoe is part of the in store display


  So I should go into the store, grab the display & run


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 22, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> So I should go into the store, grab the display & run


  Yes. Yes you should!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Temptalia has listed the rest of the nail polish colours for this line
> http://www.temptalia.com/christian-louboutin-nail-colour-september-2014


  NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I NEED the fourth one from the left top row (pink)


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yes. Yes you should!











  I used to tell my Chanel SA that I was going to do that with the Chanel snow globe displays


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 22, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That was is really pretty. How are you liking the red one?


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 22, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I used to tell my Chanel SA that I was going to do that with the Chanel snow globe displays








 I told the MA at the MAC counter last nigth I was going to steal one of the ANR displays (blue one) so I could have some man candy on my bedside table. lol


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I told the MA at the MAC counter last nigth I was going to steal one of the ANR displays (blue one) so I could have some man candy on my bedside table. lol


  HAHAHAHA!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Are they those full size ones? They should have made those like the fair ones so you could stick your face through the chics opening & have your pic taken with the dude.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 22, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> HAHAHAHA!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 that'd be so awesome!


----------



## MissElle12 (Aug 22, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> So I should go into the store, grab the display & run








 YES!!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 22, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> YES!!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That was is really pretty. How are you liking the red one?


  Oh, I forgot to answer this. I didn't have time to do them last night so hopefully tonight.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 22, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Oh, I forgot to answer this. I didn't have time to do them last night so hopefully tonight.








can't wait to hear what you think of it!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 22, 2014)

I just finished doing my nails with this artsy beauty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













  After trying this, I must say that all nail polish & brushes are not created equal. This is the most amazing brush I have ever used. Its shorter & thinner and makes for a flawless smooth application. It lays right up to the skin without getting polish on the skin which truly impressed me. I don't know about you  little angels, but I can barely ever do red polish without using at least one curse word 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but because of how great & easy the brush is, not even one was uttered during application.

  The shade is a gorgeous elegant classic red. The texture is smooth & amazing providing one-coat coverage. I don't even need to do a second coat even though I will. Its shiny as though I used a topcoat over it. The handle/brush is so great. I felt like I was doing Calligraphy on my nails.  I give it 5 stars. When you use up all the polish, you can use the long pointy tip to stab cheese cubes, or use as a ring holder


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 22, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I just finished doing my nails with this artsy beauty :bigheart: :bigheart: :bigheart:   After trying this, I must say that all nail polish & brushes are not created equal. This is the most amazing brush I have ever used. Its shorter & thinner and makes for a flawless smooth application. It lays right up to the skin without getting polish on the skin which truly impressed me. I don't know about you  little angels, but I can barely ever do red polish without using at least one curse word :amused:  but because of how great & easy the brush is, not even one was uttered during application.  The shade is a gorgeous elegant classic red. The texture is smooth & amazing providing one-coat coverage. I don't even need to do a second coat even though I will. Its shiny as though I used a topcoat over it. The handle/brush is so great. I felt like I was doing Calligraphy on my nails.  I give it 5 stars. When you use up all the polish, you can use the long pointy tip to stab cheese cubes, or use as a ring holder :haha:


yay I'm happy u love it makes me extra excited to get mines and u are right it can be used as a ring holder after the polish is gone i would have never thought about that thanks elegant enjoy


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 22, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> yay I'm happy u love it makes me extra excited to get mines and u are right it can be used as a ring holder after the polish is gone i would have never thought about that thanks elegant enjoy


  I really do love it. Uggh, I just don't want to start a $50 np addiction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait for you to get yours dear!


----------



## Haven (Aug 23, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I just finished doing my nails with this artsy beauty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  LA  LA  LA  LA  LA  LA  LA  LA  LA  LA  LA......  I can't hear you!  LOL!    Nope.  Not going to order this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (I am happy that you love it!)


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 24, 2014)

Haven said:


> LA  LA  LA  LA  LA  LA  LA  LA  LA  LA  LA......  I can't hear you!  LOL!    Nope.  Not going to order this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











  Not even ONE shade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks dear


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 26, 2014)

finally minessssssss yay I love it


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> finally minessssssss yay I love it


  Oh glammy girl, that looks amazing.


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh glammy girl, that looks amazing.


thanks dolly


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 26, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> finally minessssssss yay I love it








 Enjoy it Glammy! It will be beautiful on you!


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 26, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> ompom:  Enjoy it Glammy! It will be beautiful on you!


awwwww thanks elegant I bet it looks stunning on u too


----------



## ashievic (Aug 27, 2014)

I purchased the red one because of the iconic bottle and packaging. The actual polish is the best I have ever worn. I have over 200 bottles from OPI, Chanel, Armani, YSL, Aucoin, etc. I wore this for over two weeks with no chips, nothing. I actually got bored looking at it. Then I did the math to purchase the other 30 colors would cost 1500.00 plus tax. I would rather purchase a pair of his shoes for that then have nail polish that wears like steel. I then looked at the Nudes, very dupable to me at least. The Noir's, again, how many bottles of black nail polish does one really need? I will be the first to admit I spend a fortune on makeup. But even I have my limits. Then the storage of these is not user friendly. The iconic bottle on my vanity is cool to look at. But to have 30 bottles, even with the spike shorter, it is crazy. Yes, I have one of the original Chanel #5 bottles from a ga-billion years ago. My great grandmother worked for Coco Chanel as a seamstress. But I don't have other bottles of the more recent fragrances. It will be interesting to see how well this line does. As my grandfather always said, a fool and their money are always soon departed......I get the red polish, the rest????


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 27, 2014)

ashievic said:


> I purchased the red one because of the iconic bottle and packaging. The actual polish is the best I have ever worn. I have over 200 bottles from OPI, Chanel, Armani, YSL, Aucoin, etc. I wore this for over two weeks with no chips, nothing. I actually got bored looking at it. Then I did the math to purchase the other 30 colors would cost 1500.00 plus tax. I would rather purchase a pair of his shoes for that then have nail polish that wears like steel. I then looked at the Nudes, very dupable to me at least. The Noir's, again, how many bottles of black nail polish does one really need? I will be the first to admit I spend a fortune on makeup. But even I have my limits. Then the storage of these is not user friendly. The iconic bottle on my vanity is cool to look at. But to have 30 bottles, even with the spike shorter, it is crazy. Yes, I have one of the original Chanel #5 bottles from a ga-billion years ago. My great grandmother worked for Coco Chanel as a seamstress. But I don't have other bottles of the more recent fragrances. It will be interesting to see how well this line does. As my grandfather always said, a fool and their money are always soon departed......I get the red polish, the rest????


I definitely don't want to buy them all but if I got for free I would take them all im going to try a couple more colors on my wishlist is  The black one  a pink one  a nude one a blue one  That's all these are $50 I'm putting these on my chirstmas birthday list now I can't wait until that red lipstick come out I'm getting that one if nothing else


----------



## Haven (Aug 27, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> finally minessssssss yay I love it


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 27, 2014)

Haven said:


> ompom:


Awwwwww thanks hon


----------



## ashievic (Aug 27, 2014)

You will love this!!!! Again it wears like steel. I use the box it came in to keep my stud earrings. It actually works quite well. Enjoy, it is beyond words!!!!


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm in love the best brush on a polish I have ever used the polish is sooooooo beautiful I'm so happy I got it that brush is going to kill me I'm sooooooo looking at other colors now


----------



## ashievic (Aug 28, 2014)

This is the best nail polish I have ever used!!!! But to me spending 50.00 for the other colors could purchase so many other cool things. I also like to change my nail polish often, so being able to wear it for 2 weeks is not so important to me. I have no regrets in purchasing the red. The others would really have to knock my socks off to take the plunge.


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 28, 2014)

ashievic said:


> This is the best nail polish I have ever used!!!! But to me spending 50.00 for the other colors could purchase so many other cool things. I also like to change my nail polish often, so being able to wear it for 2 weeks is not so important to me. I have no regrets in purchasing the red. The others would really have to knock my socks off to take the plunge.


Hehe to me its totally worth checking out other colors I hate changing my nail colors so if it last extra long brush is awesome I'm sooooooooo getting more colors


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 28, 2014)

Yep, this polish wear like nothing else. I've had mine on for 7 days & I weeded lol still no sign of wear!!!!


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 28, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Yep, this polish wear like nothing else. I've had mine on for 7 days & I weeded lol still no sign of wear!!!!


yay I only had mines on for two days but it still looks great I'm so in love


----------



## ashievic (Aug 28, 2014)

Go for it, I wore mine for two weeks, washed dishes, did laundry, all that mundane stuff and not a chip. The formula is beyond words!!! Enjoy


----------



## Haven (Aug 30, 2014)

So I wandered into my local CL boutique today. They had all of the np colors in stock. All the np were spinning around on this elaborate revolving white pillar with stairs contraption. I went over to it, picked one up and got rushed by a security guard. lol  They are very serious about their polish.   I ended up redeeming myself by buying the le red. I did see the ballet shoe display and had visions if elegant grabbing it and running.


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 31, 2014)

Haven said:


> So I wandered into my local CL boutique today. They had all of the np colors in stock. All the np were spinning around on this elaborate revolving white pillar with stairs contraption. I went over to it, picked one up and got rushed by a security guard. lol  They are very serious about their polish.   I ended up redeeming myself by buying the le red. I did see the ballet shoe display and had visions if elegant grabbing it and running.


wow they are serious about thier polish too funny  happy  u got one enjoy


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 31, 2014)

Haven said:


> I ended up redeeming myself by buying the le red. I did see the ballet shoe display and had visions if elegant grabbing it and running.


  Too funny lol! I really did laugh out loud when I read that.

  I'm glad you got the Red because its so classy & purrty. Did you like the pink shade?


----------



## tamikajodha (Aug 31, 2014)

I painted my sister's nails with the store tester and it chipped after one day :/


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 31, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> I painted my sister's nails with the store tester and it chipped after one day :/


I hope some are not bad because mines is still going strong after 5 days wear my bf even tried to chip it on purpose he couldn't help himself after I told him the price and that it stays put  that polish still stayed in place I love it its such a beautiful thing


----------



## MissElle12 (Aug 31, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> I painted my sister's nails with the store tester and it chipped after one day :/


  Did u put a base or top coat on?  I used a cheap base coat and the polish peeled clean off my nails in one day.  If I don't use a base coat or use a very thin one, it holds up very well.


----------



## MissElle12 (Aug 31, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> finally minessssssss yay I love it


  Where did you order yours from? I was curious about the box it comes in!


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 31, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> Where did you order yours from? I was curious about the box it comes in!


I ordered mines from Christian louboutin siteships fast too mines shipped in ten minutes no kidding fastest shipped item ever


----------



## MissElle12 (Aug 31, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> I ordered mines from Christian louboutin siteships fast too mines shipped in ten minutes no kidding fastest shipped item ever


  Damn! That is fast!  I've yet to order from the site, I'm always tempted though!
  I bought another polish for a friends bday gift in store at saks and it came in a beautiful shiny black and red bag...I asked for another one for myself lol


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 31, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> Damn! That is fast!  I've yet to order from the site, I'm always tempted though! I bought another polish for a friends bday gift in store at saks and it came in a beautiful shiny black and red bag...I asked for another one for myself lol


i bet that bagg is pretty I sure she will love her present I know I would if I got one for my bday


----------



## MissElle12 (Aug 31, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> i bet that bagg is pretty I sure she will love her present I know I would if I got one for my bday


It is!! I'm sure someone will get one from the new colors for you!

  I really want the base and top coat set but it's $55 though


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 31, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> It is!! I'm sure someone will get one from the new colors for you!  I really want the base and top coat set but it's $55 though


for both I think that a good price yay I already told everybody what I want for my bday cl polish I have four on my wishlist


----------



## MissElle12 (Aug 31, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> for both I think that a good price yay I already told everybody what I want for my bday cl polish I have four on my wishlist
> I'll see...maybe ill drop some hints around xmas and my bday lol


----------



## MissElle12 (Aug 31, 2014)

double post


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 31, 2014)

As we speak Nordstrom just sent me a email about these colors in stock I just added the yellow one to my list that's it lol


----------



## Haven (Aug 31, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Too funny lol! I really did laugh out loud when I read that.
> 
> I'm glad you got the Red because its so classy & purrty. Did you like the pink shade?


  I actually picked up a pinky nude shade, and it looked very nice.  I wanted to look at the bottle and turned it over to see if the name of the shade was on the bottom.  Apparently this is a big no-no in CL land.  The security guard was going crazy b/c right after I did that three other ladies grabbed other colors off the display.  My guess is that this had been going on all day.  This whole display was not very well thought out IMO.  I want to see the color of the $50 np I will be buying up close and not simply watch it from afar as it spins around.

  The SA was very apologetic about the whole thing.  The SAs are very frustrated b/c corporate came in, erected this display, and left.  They are not allowed to let customers touch the products, they are not allowed to open the bottles for customers to look at, and they have no paperwork or training on this product yet.  There is also no color chart or key to show customers what is available or what the shades actually look like when applied.


----------



## ashievic (Aug 31, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> I hope some are not bad because mines is still going strong after 5 days wear my bf even tried to chip it on purpose he couldn't help himself after I told him the price and that it stays put that polish still stayed in place I love it its such a beautiful thing


  I used the Chanel base coat, then two coats Louie, then seal Seche. I have no patience for polish to dry. I mucked out horse stalls. Cleaned gutters, and not a chip in 2 weeks. It is still going strong on my toes, as in 3 weeks. Not that my toes get much abuse.....


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 31, 2014)

ashievic said:


> I used the Chanel base coat, then two coats Louie, then seal Seche. I have no patience for polish to dry. I mucked out horse stalls. Cleaned gutters, and not a chip in 2 weeks. It is still going strong on my toes, as in 3 weeks. Not that my toes get much abuse.....


yay me 5 days strong and it still looks beautiful


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 31, 2014)

Haven said:


> I actually picked up a pinky nude shade, and it looked very nice.  I wanted to look at the bottle and turned it over to see if the name of the shade was on the bottom.  Apparently this is a big no-no in CL land.  The security guard was going crazy b/c right after I did that three other ladies grabbed other colors off the display.  My guess is that this had been going on all day.  This whole display was not very well thought out IMO.  I want to see the color of the $50 np I will be buying up close and not simply watch it from afar as it spins around.
> 
> The SA was very apologetic about the whole thing.  The SAs are very frustrated b/c corporate came in, erected this display, and left.  They are not allowed to let customers touch the products, they are not allowed to open the bottles for customers to look at, and they have no paperwork or training on this product yet.  There is also no color chart or key to show customers what is available or what the shades actually look like when applied.


  I would have been trying to touch & pick all of them up LOL! And, then I would have that security guards pants all up in a bunch because I would definitely want to touch that ballet shoe!!!! I have to feel touch swatch everything when I shop - seriously, I have just to  giggle.

  That whole display thing sounds like it wasn't very thought out  But I bet it was a bit amusing to watch that going on lol.

  The pinky nude sounds lovely.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 31, 2014)

I didn't use any base coat but did use the Opi rapid dry over it just because I hate having wet nails. Mine is now 10 days on & still no sign of wear. Its still perfect! Crazy!!!


----------



## MissElle12 (Aug 31, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I didn't use any base coat but did use the Opi rapid dry over it just because I hate having wet nails. Mine is now 10 days on & still no sign of wear. Its still perfect! Crazy!!!


  When I went to Saks the Ballet shoe actually had came off the display and people were playing with it...I thought of you elegant, lol


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 31, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> When I went to Saks the Ballet shoe actually had came off the display and people were playing with it...I thought of you elegant, lol


  Blushing & giggling! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Man, I could have run with it.....then been tackled by the security guards lol


----------



## EllaS (Sep 25, 2014)

Ok when Rouge Louboutin came out I was like, Pssh, no way would I spend that. What a gimmick. NEXT.

  Fast forward a couple of months and now I have 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  My curiosity got the better of me. And being a nail polish lover I felt I had to at least try them.

  I got Alta Perla and Escatin from Sephora. Just painted my nails with Alta Perla and I am BLOWN AWAY. The glossiness of this polish is astounding. These photos are without top coat. The formula was perfect. Bottle a work of art. Unbelievable. I'm in love.


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 25, 2014)

EllaS said:


> Ok when Rouge Louboutin came out I was like, Pssh, no way would I spend that. What a gimmick. NEXT.  Fast forward a couple of months and now I have 2 :haha: .  My curiosity got the better of me. And being a nail polish lover I felt I had to at least try them.  I got Alta Perla and Escatin from Sephora. Just painted my nails with Alta Perla and I am BLOWN AWAY. The glossiness of this polish is astounding. These photos are without top coat. The formula was perfect. Bottle a work of art. Unbelievable. I'm in love.


love love love them the colors are so beautiful enjoy them


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

EllaS said:


> Ok when Rouge Louboutin came out I was like, Pssh, no way would I spend that. What a gimmick. NEXT.  Fast forward a couple of months and now I have 2 :haha: .  My curiosity got the better of me. And being a nail polish lover I felt I had to at least try them.  I got Alta Perla and Escatin from Sephora. Just painted my nails with Alta Perla and I am BLOWN AWAY. The glossiness of this polish is astounding. These photos are without top coat. The formula was perfect. Bottle a work of art. Unbelievable. I'm in love.


That color is beautiful


----------



## EllaS (Sep 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That color is beautiful


  Thank you ladies! I'm very excited that my first one at least has totally exceeded expectations


----------



## nt234 (Oct 4, 2014)

Although I initially couldn't justify paying $50 for nail polish, the more swatches I look at, the more I realize I need at least one of these in my nail polish collection... *drools*


----------



## EllaS (Oct 4, 2014)

nt234 said:


> Although I initially couldn't justify paying $50 for nail polish, the more swatches I look at, the more I realize I need at least one of these in my nail polish collection... *drools*


  Yes, you really do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I felt exactly the same way at first but in this case I do think the quality and performance match the price tag.


----------



## blondie929 (Oct 4, 2014)

My best friend had let me try her nail polish the other day she has the classic red and I painted my nails Thursday it's Saturday they are already chipped .. No way I'm paying 50 bucks for this nail polish if it won't last


----------



## Samuella (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm still chomping at the bit for lipsticks. The packaging would make me go into some kind of beauty addict state of crazy


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 12, 2014)

Samuella said:


> I'm still chomping at the bit for lipsticks. The packaging would make me go into some kind of beauty addict state of crazy


Wow I was just thinking when is the rest of the line coming I want the red lipstick


----------



## dinemo6 (Oct 13, 2014)

A full make up line would be so interesting from Christian Louboutin.

  Was thinking the classic red would be the perfect Christmas Day nail polish!

I am not hearing great reports about it though...


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm giving my one and only polish yet another try. I've yet to have great results, but all of the positive results upthread have me hopeful!


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear the polish is not working for some I love mines in fact my next one will be the black one I have the red one for my birthday I'm doing a black and red mani


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 13, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> I'm sorry to hear the polish is not working for some I love mines in fact my next one will be the black one I have the red one for my birthday I'm doing a black and red mani


 
  I have a hard time getting polish to last 24 hours without chips (any polish), so all I'm looking for is no chips during an evening, overnight, and through the work day. That's not a lot to ask, right?


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 13, 2014)

starletta8 said:


> I have a hard time getting polish to last 24 hours without chips (any polish), so all I'm looking for is no chips during an evening, overnight, and through the work day. That's not a lot to ask, right?


for $50 that's not alot to ask at all mines last me for a week with no chips I love love it sorry to hear its not working for u and I wash my hands about a billion times a day


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 9, 2014)

Well, I've changed my opinion.

  I used the Sephora VIB sale as an excuse to pick up two shades (Lady Twist and Lova), and have the top/base coat duo en route.

  Apparently my woes with RL are just a continuation of my red issues with drying/wear time.  Lady Twist wore for 3 days without a chip, even with yardwork. Since I chip my polish so quickly, I consider that a huge upgrade- and on par with Tom Ford.  I can see myself picking up a couple more of these (I need a Nude to complete my little family) the next time I can get them on discount since I don't blink at TF's $32 pricepoint.


----------



## cocotears (Nov 12, 2014)

Have you guys seen the price of the new LE Polish?! $675!!! My jaw hit the floor. For that much, I could just buy his heels. It's ridiculous. http://m.sephora.com/product/P391707


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

cocotears said:


> Have you guys seen the price of the new LE Polish?! $675!!! My jaw hit the floor. For that much, I could just buy his heels. It's ridiculous. http://m.sephora.com/product/P391707


  Oh wow! Yeah, I'd rather buy a pair of his shoes for that much.


----------



## blondie929 (Nov 12, 2014)

cocotears said:


> Have you guys seen the price of the new LE Polish?! $675!!! My jaw hit the floor. For that much, I could just buy his heels. It's ridiculous. http://m.sephora.com/product/P391707


  I don't even wanna spend 50 let alone $675. I wonder if that's the most expensive nail polish on the market lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> I don't even wanna spend 50 let alone $675. *I wonder if that's the most expensive nail polish on the market* lol


  Not even close! lol
  http://www.bornrich.com/5-most-expensive-nail-polishes-in-the-world.html


----------



## blondie929 (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not even close! lol http://www.bornrich.com/5-most-expensive-nail-polishes-in-the-world.html


  These prices are redic! That's a down payment on a house! Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> These prices are redic! That's a down payment on a house! Lol


  Or a whole house in some places! LOL!


----------



## blondie929 (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Or a whole house in some places! LOL!


  For sure! And for all that money those nail polishes better apply them selves and not chip or get dull for 2 weeks!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> For sure! And for all that money those nail polishes better apply them selves and not chip or get dull for 2 weeks!


  More like  it better stay pristine until I decide to remove it!


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 12, 2014)

cocotears said:


> Have you guys seen the price of the new LE Polish?! $675!!! My jaw hit the floor. For that much, I could just buy his heels. It's ridiculous. http://m.sephora.com/product/P391707


omgosh I want Lmbo but I will never get at that price omg that's the rich people's gift


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 19, 2015)

my heart skipped a best dang it now I have to order this and these are the colors I wanted blue and yellow I'm going to be rocking this this spring and summer its pure loveeeee


----------



## EllaS (Feb 19, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> my heart skipped a best dang it now I have to order this and these are the colors I wanted blue and yellow I'm going to be rocking this this spring and summer its pure loveeeee


  Oh Glammy I saw that on NM and felt the same as you. I am always on the hunt for a good yellow, and that looks like the perfect yellow!


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 19, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Oh Glammy I saw that on NM and felt the same as you. I am always on the hunt for a good yellow, and that looks like the perfect yellow!


Yesss we must get I'm going to order soon hope it does not sell out and nm has 8 ebates now


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 19, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> my heart skipped a best dang it now I have to order this and these are the colors I wanted blue and yellow I'm going to be rocking this this spring and summer its pure loveeeee


  I was very excited about this set but the colours don't look like that at all IRL.. And the nail polishes are tiny. The yellow is very very pale, not bright like on the picture and the blue is also lighter and more purplish. I didn't buy it, I wish it looked the same as in this picture!


----------



## EllaS (Feb 19, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I was very excited about this set but the colours don't look like that at all IRL.. And the nail polishes are tiny. The yellow is very very pale, not bright like on the picture and the blue is also lighter and more purplish. I didn't buy it, I wish it looked the same as in this picture!


  Oh no, really? Thanks for the heads up! Are there swatches on Instagram? I need to check. If I find any @allthingsglam I'll post them here!


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 19, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Oh no, really? Thanks for the heads up! Are there swatches on Instagram? I need to check. If I find any @allthingsglam I'll post them here!


  I haven't seen any swatches. And the nail polishes are 6 ml each, which makes them more expensive than the regular line. £2.76/ml for a regular one and £3.61/ml for these. So I decided to buy Mula Lisa but they didn't have it in stock..


----------



## EllaS (Feb 19, 2015)

Here is the best shot I've found (full size here http://www.apropos-store.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/Vulcano-Embargo-until-Feb.gif): True blue as the main nail color with Hot Chick and Salonu splattered on top.









  Here are a couple shots of the bottles: 
  https://instagram.com/p/y7IfP0AWA9/?modal=true
  https://instagram.com/p/zPy-kQLmpi/?modal=true

  In this one you can see the NP colors splattered: (EDIT: I'm not sure of the accuracy of those splatters though - the blue looks too dark to be the real thing)
  https://instagram.com/p/yvMVv8tTn1/?modal=true

  And one of the "Hot Chick" yellow https://instagram.com/p/zLt4hNy2y-/?modal=true

@mkoparanova I'm sure you're right about the sizes. I do remember reading somewhere that they are much smaller than the usual size. I feel like I need to see Mula Lisa in person. In some pics I've seen it look very chartreuse, where in others it looks bright yellow. But I'm sure it's a nice color regardless. Hopefully they'll restock soon!

  What do you think of the swatches @allthingsglam ?


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 19, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Here is the best shot I've found (full size here http://www.apropos-store.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/Vulcano-Embargo-until-Feb.gif): True blue as the main nail color with Hot Chick and Salonu splattered on top.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  https://instagram.com/p/zPy-kQLmpi/?modal=true I think this is the most accurate picture, although the yellow might be even lighter. I was expecting the yellow from the shoes and it was definitely not that. They might get brighter when they are applied over the white nail polish. And I liked the box.


----------



## starletta8 (Feb 19, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> my heart skipped a best dang it now I have to order this and these are the colors I wanted blue and yellow I'm going to be rocking this this spring and summer its pure loveeeee


  I saw that in-store the other day. I was too afraid to touch the display, but there is a yellow in the permanent collection already.

  Size looked visually similar to the Loubi base/top coat set, IIRC.


----------



## EllaS (Feb 19, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> https://instagram.com/p/zPy-kQLmpi/?modal=true I think this is the most accurate picture, although the yellow might be even lighter. I was expecting the yellow from the shoes and it was definitely not that. They might get brighter when they are applied over the white nail polish. And I liked the box.


  Always tough to judge color online, especially with so few photos and swatches available to begin with! I just noticed it's now up on Sephora so those in the US might consider buying from there in case they want to return it if the colors don't meet expectations. I may wait a bit longer for more swatches, though I do love the box as well


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 19, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I was very excited about this set but the colours don't look like that at all IRL.. And the nail polishes are tiny. The yellow is very very pale, not bright like on the picture and the blue is also lighter and more purplish. I didn't buy it, I wish it looked the same as in this picture!


 O nooooo thanks for letting us know


EllaS said:


> Here is the best shot I've found (full size here http://www.apropos-store.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/Vulcano-Embargo-until-Feb.gif): True blue as the main nail color with Hot Chick and Salonu splattered on top.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple shots of the bottles:  https://instagram.com/p/y7IfP0AWA9/?modal=true https://instagram.com/p/zPy-kQLmpi/?modal=true  In this one you can see the NP colors splattered: (EDIT: I'm not sure of the accuracy of those splatters though - the blue looks too dark to be the real thing) https://instagram.com/p/yvMVv8tTn1/?modal=true  And one of the "Hot Chick" yellow https://instagram.com/p/zLt4hNy2y-/?modal=true @mkoparanova  I'm sure you're right about the sizes. I do remember reading somewhere that they are much smaller than the usual size. I feel like I need to see Mula Lisa in person. In some pics I've seen it look very chartreuse, where in others it looks bright yellow. But I'm sure it's a nice color regardless. Hopefully they'll restock soon!  What do you think of the swatches @allthingsglam  ?


omgosh Ellas u find the best swatches and pictures this makes me want to order today the polish are sooooo beautiful  Thank u


starletta8 said:


> I saw that in-store the other day. I was too afraid to touch the display, but there is a yellow in the permanent collection already.  Size looked visually similar to the Loubi base/top coat set, IIRC.


thanks so much for letting us know


EllaS said:


> Always tough to judge color online, especially with so few photos and swatches available to begin with! I just noticed it's now up on Sephora so those in the US might consider buying from there in case they want to return it if the colors don't meet expectations. I may wait a bit longer for more swatches, though I do love the box as well


i loveeeeee the box too its going to take everything in me not to order now lol


----------



## starletta8 (Feb 19, 2015)

I just looked up the size of the bottles and compared to my base/top coat set.

  I guess my eye is pretty darn good after all- they're _exactly_ the same size!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 19, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I just looked up the size of the bottles and compared to my base/top coat set.  I guess my eye is pretty darn good after all- they're _exactly_ the same size!


 Yes I believe they are the same as the top coat set!!


----------



## Samuella (Mar 12, 2015)

So, he just opened up a store solely dedicated to his beauty 'line' in Paris and it looks absolutely beautiful... http://www.billionaire.com/christian-louboutin/makeup/1412/christian-louboutin-beauty-boutique-makes-paris-debut

  And although the Louboutin brand is all about breaking the norm, I just hope to the high heavens this oddly empty space will soon have some other products added that AREN'T nail polish. I was kinda disappointed when it was just announced as a nail polish line. The man does color so well that it's kind of an injustice that there aren't any lipsticks (which should definitely happen at the very least) or eyeshadows -- I know I've mentioned this a few times! The packaging would be amazing. If the line progressed to that I'd definitely be more interested, as I use those products every day and I rarely touch nail polish because of the hassle 

  A girl can dream, I guess


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 5, 2015)

lipsticks would be awesome!


----------



## perfectscorpio (Apr 26, 2015)

following..


----------



## starletta8 (Apr 27, 2015)

I picked up another shade during the Sephora VIB sale. The only problem is that I really would like to purchase a warmer color (or rather, something other than blue or purple).  As much as I love the formula with the top/base coat, I'm still not willing to shell out full price.


----------



## Bubek07 (Apr 28, 2015)

im just sitting here waiting for lipsticks


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 28, 2015)

Bubek07 said:


> im just sitting here waiting for lipsticks


me too  Its taking forever But I know he going to do them right  So I guess I will wait patiently too  But I can't wait


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 15, 2015)

The scarabee collection is up on NM http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jsp?N=0&Ntt=ScaraBee&_requestid=204899


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 16, 2015)

First blogger I've noticed to post swatches:

  http://www.theraeviewer.com/2015/06/christian-louboutin-scarabee-nail.html#more

  Crud, I want these. I'll have to settle on one, since they're gold bottles (and I've justified one of each bottle style in my mind for uh, collector's purposes)


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks for posting I'm getting the blue one


----------



## pbpink (Jun 23, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Thanks for posting I'm getting the blue one


  I need one too! can't decide which color?!?  first I wanted blue too but I would wear the pink-gold way more..  they can be totally used as a ring holder when not in use I suppose!   none of the other colors in his line got me but these are so pretty + the gold spike! yum!


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 24, 2015)

Alta Perla just found its way to me today, and Scarabee I will be here tomorrow.

  I always forget how much I love these polishes. I may have to loosen up my requirements- I noticed I already have 2 Pops, so I can justify at least 1 more Nude, 1 more Scarabee, and 1 more Noir so it looks balanced.

  Problem is I want them all!


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 25, 2015)

Scarabee I has arrived. It's one of the prettiest, most work-appropriate duochromes I've ever seen.

  On another note, Alta Perla has lasted almost 24 hours without a chip, which is a crazy record for me.


----------



## mkoparanova (Jun 28, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> *Scarabee I has arrived. It's one of the prettiest, most work-appropriate duochromes I've ever seen.*
> 
> On another note, Alta Perla has lasted almost 24 hours without a chip, which is a crazy record for me.


  It's gorgeous!! I got it yesterday and I can't wait to wear it!

  I'm also considering the one that looks like Chanel Peridot. The blue/green/purple looks stunning in the bottle but it was underwhelming on my nail, it's not very duochrome-y.


----------



## mysteereous (Jun 29, 2015)

I just ordered the 3 Scarabee nail polishes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used Mr. Rebates to get 10% cash back AND I had a 10% cash back deal through Bank of America. Nothing like a good deal on a splurge.


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 19, 2015)

I finally did a full mani with Scarabee I and it's a very cool duochrome. It's a true duo, since it looks rosy pink from most angles and golden from others.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 20, 2015)

Scarabee I is my only Christian Louboutin nail polish.  I'm saving up to get II and III one day.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2015)

Lipsticks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


 
















  Take my wallet NOW.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> :stars:      :jawdrop:    Take my wallet NOW.


 Yessssss :stars:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  Help me. I am not a packaging person, but despite what color may be inside. I will buy it lol this packaging is to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Lipsticks!!!!!!!!!!!


lord help me  This is what I have been waiting for  CAN NOT WAIT Thanks for posting v


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 2, 2015)

Lipstick swatch!!  The lipstick design is such that it can be used as a pendant too(as per the blogger) :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


----------



## blondie929 (Aug 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Lipsticks!!!!!!!!!!!


  I can only imagine how much this will cost. I'm gonna assume around 60 bucks


----------



## Samuella (Aug 3, 2015)

Now I WILL be spending all that cash for this. I'm a lipstick girl and I want that patented red on my lips. Every. Damn. Day. Of. My. Life.    Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 4, 2015)

Samuella said:


> Now I WILL be spending all that cash for this. I'm a lipstick girl and I want that patented red on my lips. Every. Damn. Day. Of. My. Life.    Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too lol i have a feeling these lipsticks will be about $70 dollar range I'm saving my coins as we speak I must get as soon as they come out


----------



## Samuella (Aug 4, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> i have a feeling these lipsticks will be about $70 dollar range I'm saving my coins as we speak I must get as soon as they come out


I'm thinking that price too! Great minds think alike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I can see this being a problem -- if other colors are added to the line, and I'm sure there will be, I'm the kind of Louboutin worshipper who will collect all of them despite not having the money that I should to do so! It's like if Beyonce released a collection -- I wouldn't eat in order to own everything, no matter if it looked good on me or not.


----------



## Samuella (Aug 4, 2015)

BRACE YOURSELVES LADIES! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*30 LIPSTICK SHADES IN TOTAL. LAUNCH DATE: SEPTEMBER *





  September is my birth month. Is this a coincidence?_ No, it isn't._

  (Launch is for the red for sure, it may be released before the other shades like the polishes so they may come a few months/weeks later)


----------



## katred (Aug 5, 2015)

Samuella said:


> BRACE YOURSELVES LADIES!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Mine too! I think I might have to finally indulge in this as a very special birthday present.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 5, 2015)

The lipsticks are going to be priced at $90 USD (source: allure)


----------



## mkoparanova (Aug 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


----------



## katred (Aug 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The lipsticks are going to be priced at $90 USD (source: allure)


----------



## mkoparanova (Aug 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The lipsticks are going to be priced at $90 USD (source: allure)


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The lipsticks are going to be priced at $90 USD (source: allure)


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 5, 2015)

katred said:


> :blink:





mkoparanova said:


> :shock: :shock:


 Yup :thud: and 38 shades! Launching sep 1 http://www.allure.com/beauty-trends/blogs/daily-beauty-reporter/2015/08/christian-louboutin-lipstick.html


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 5, 2015)

http://www.refinery29.com/2015/08/91861/christian-louboutin-new-lipsticks#slide

  38 colors
  20 Satin, 9 Matte, 9 sheer
  My guess, based on photos....Mermaid tail design = Sheer........Flat matte design = Matte.......Shiny = Satin


----------



## mkoparanova (Aug 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.allure.com/beauty-trends/blogs/daily-beauty-reporter/2015/08/christian-louboutin-lipstick.html


  The packaging reminds me of the Guerlain khol/kajal.

  A reasonable decision would be to skip these completely but I'll be honest with myself - I'd love to buy one, preferably dark and matte


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 5, 2015)

All credit to Refinery29.com
  Velvet Matte





  Sheer




  Satin


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The lipsticks are going to be priced at $90 USD (source: allure)


Oh my gosh!


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 5, 2015)

I'll admit that I gasped a little bit at a $90 lipstick, but I know that I'll be buying at least one of them.


----------



## beautycool (Aug 5, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Sooo...it dropped today apparently? And so far the nail polish is $50...


  I have this and love it such a lovely red I got it about five months ago


----------



## beautycool (Aug 5, 2015)

Oh dear I'm def going to want atleast one lipstick and some more polishes and I def want the shoes


----------



## beautycool (Aug 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> All credit to Refinery29.com Velvet Matte
> 
> Sheer
> 
> Satin


  Thanks dolly


----------



## laurennnxox (Aug 5, 2015)

Naynadine said:


>








 Same. I was so down to get one (eventually) for $70ish. A treat to myself maybe in the Spring for graduating grad school. But nearly $100? That HURTS. But the packaging!!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 5, 2015)

I've already picked out the 2 I'm getting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks like they could also be used in self defense with that point


----------



## stephshopaholic (Aug 5, 2015)

I don't think I can do $90 for a lipstick, I haven't even ventured into anything $30+ lipstick wise. I told myself I wanted one of those polishes for collecting but never pulled the trigger on that either I'll probably pass.


----------



## katred (Aug 5, 2015)

I can't even imagine how much these will cost in canada, especially with what's been happening to our currency lately.


----------



## beauteblogueur (Aug 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> All credit to Refinery29.com
> Velvet Matte
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank goodness I hate the look of this packaging! I see a lot of pretty colours there but there's no way I'm paying $90 for packaging I don't even like.

  It's funny since I think the NP packaging is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## jaymuse (Aug 6, 2015)

I don't need any lipstick that is $90, but I might put one on my Christmas list!


----------



## Shars (Aug 6, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I've already picked out the 2 I'm getting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  They so could! haha. I have like 4 I would LIKE to have but I'm not sure that I will get that many. I'll definitely get one though. I really hope the formula is like Guerlain Rouge G quality or it will not be worth it!


----------



## LiliV (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm absolutely in love w the packaging, definitely going to have to pick up 1 or 2!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> I hope these launch at Sephora in a timely manner to coincide with the end of year Employee Appreciation and VIB Sales! 20% off would put these at $72 and ease the burn lol!
> 
> They so could! haha. I have like 4 I would LIKE to have but I'm not sure that I will get that many. I'll definitely get one though. I really hope the formula is like Guerlain Rouge G quality or it will not be worth it!


  Getting them during the sale would be so amazing! I'm sure the formula will be really good. I LOVE the nail polish so much.


----------



## beautycool (Aug 11, 2015)

Omg I got one bottle of the nail polish on my toes it didn't chip for like two half weeks maybe more  Well impressed lol


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 11, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Well impressed lol


  Yes! I love how long it lasts! Easily 2 weeks on me too.


----------



## beautycool (Aug 11, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Yes! I love how long it lasts! Easily 2 weeks on me too.


  Def defo worth the money


----------



## beautycool (Aug 11, 2015)

Suppose there are no swatches of these lovely lippys ATM  I just watched CL programme about his shoes and fame could I hear it nope as my little one was up and I was trying to get him asleep   from what I did see it did look like a good programme


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 16, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I'm absolutely in love w the packaging, definitely going to have to pick up 1 or 2!


Me too


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 16, 2015)

$90 oh lord lol


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Aug 19, 2015)

I might have to get at least one as I do wear his heels and I have the nail polish.


----------



## mkoparanova (Aug 20, 2015)

http://www.theraeviewer.com/2015/08/christian-louboutin-lip-colour-preview.html Review (no swatches)


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 23, 2015)

beauteblogueur said:


> Thank goodness I hate the look of this packaging! I see a lot of pretty colours there but there's no way I'm paying $90 for packaging I don't even like.  It's funny since I think the NP packaging is absolutely gorgeous.


  I thought I was the only one who hated the packaging. It might look better in person but it looks super tacky IMO. I expected something sleeker like the polish packaging. And there is no way in hell I'm paying almost $100 for a lipstick. I didn't even like paying $35 for Chanel.


----------



## Haven (Aug 24, 2015)

Would love to get one of the mattes, but the high price point would be tough.


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 24, 2015)

I can't wait I'm getting the red one first  I'm trying the mattes first I can't wait for swatches


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 24, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> I'm trying the mattes first I can't wait for swatches









 Yes!


----------



## Haven (Aug 24, 2015)

I would love swatches. I am afraid at this price point there may not be a lot.  Wonder what stores will actually carry them "in house."


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 24, 2015)

Haven said:


> Wonder what stores will actually carry them "in house."


  I'm wondering about the quantities as well.


----------



## Haven (Aug 24, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I'm wondering about the quantities as well.


  Good point! I would like a matte nude and red. But I cannot spend that much blindly. Swatches or seeing them in person would be great!  I could venture to the CL store when these are released, but the SAs tend to be a bit pretentious.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 24, 2015)

Haven said:


> I could venture to the CL store when these are released, but the SAs tend to be a bit pretentious.


  I'm sure. I agree, a lovely nude & a red...well, I will need a pink too. It's too hard to buy a nude blindly, at least it is for me.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 24, 2015)

I forgot, I saw something at the Guerlain counter that looked quite similar to the CL necklace tube! I think it may have been an eyeliner.


----------



## mkoparanova (Aug 24, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I forgot, I saw something at the Guerlain counter that looked quite similar to the CL necklace tube! I think it may have been an eyeliner.


  The kajal, I mentioned it a few weeks ago!



  I'm really excited to swatch the matte lipsticks! There's only one place in London that sells the NPs, so I'm not worried about that.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 24, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> The kajal, I mentioned it a few weeks ago!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really excited to swatch the matte lipsticks! There's only one place in London that sells the NPs, so I'm not worried about that.


  I missed that  Do you think it looks similar to the CL? I would love to see swatches.

  I never thought I would see the day where I bought a $50 nail polish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I did.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I forgot, I saw something at the Guerlain counter that looked quite similar to the CL necklace tube! I think it may have been an eyeliner.


 The kohl!!! It looks very similar!!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The kohl!!! It looks very similar!!


  Yes, I thought so. When I saw it I immediately thought, oh my CL ripped this design off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was the first time I had noticed it at Guerlain. Maybe it gets stolen quite a bit


----------



## mkoparanova (Aug 24, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I missed that  Do you think it looks similar to the CL? I would love to see swatches.
> 
> *I never thought I would see the day where I bought a $50 nail polish*
> 
> ...


  I have that one from the Pucci collection:


(http://karlasugar.net/)

  Me neither! Then I decided to buy just the signature red. Atm, I have 3 :sigh:


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 24, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I have that one from the Pucci collection:
> 
> 
> (http://karlasugar.net/)
> ...









 I also have 3.

  Do you like it? The one I saw was a bit more ornate & really looked like the CL.


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 28, 2015)

At first I was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But then I realized I was going to buy one anyway. Just one. I'm thinking a red.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Aug 28, 2015)

yaaaaaaaaay i found others crazy enuff like me lookin fwd to grabbin a CL lippie....or 2


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Aug 28, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> At first I was like :shock:   But then I realized I was going to buy one anyway. Just one. I'm thinking a red.


  This.  Minus the red part.  I'll probably do a nice pinky nude...something I would get TONS of use out of.  But first, I need swatches, and I need to know how nice the packaging actually is.


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 28, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> This. Minus the red part. I'll probably do a nice pinky nude...something I would get TONS of use out of. But first, I need swatches, and I need to know how nice the packaging actually is.


See, I wear my reds just as much as I wear my nudes. I always either do a smokey eye and a nude lip or a neutral eye and a red lip!

  Oh yes, I shall wait for swatches and pics of the packaging.


----------



## Shars (Aug 28, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> yaaaaaaaaay i found others crazy enuff like me lookin fwd to grabbin a CL lippie....or 2


  Or 3! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lord help us all! I want one in each of the different types of packaging. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I really hope these launch in time for the VIB sale... less guilt.


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 28, 2015)

Shars said:


> Or 3!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might have to get 3 if Sephora carries them before the VIB sale.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Aug 28, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> See, I wear my reds just as much as I wear my nudes. I always either do a smokey eye and a nude lip or a neutral eye and a red lip!  Oh yes, I shall wait for swatches and pics of the packaging.


  Totally get that.  I'm just not a red everyday kinda gal.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Aug 28, 2015)

I think I want a red matte since it comes in the black packaging which I think looks better than the gold.


----------



## mac-obsessed (Aug 28, 2015)

$90 bucks for a lipstick!!! I've Been trying my hardest to justify it but I just can't :/  may be a bday gift from hubby ? Lol


----------



## Ernie (Aug 28, 2015)

One of the nudes for me. This is a Saks exclusive?


----------



## Ernie (Aug 28, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I missed that  Do you think it looks similar to the CL? I would love to see swatches.  I never thought I would see the day where I bought a $50 nail polish hboy:  but I did.


 Which color polish did you get? I don't have any, that bottle is so big, but was thinking of Scarabee. :eyelove:


----------



## MissElle12 (Aug 28, 2015)

Ernie said:


> One of the nudes for me. This is a Saks exclusive?


  Bergdorfs and Sephora should be carrying them


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 28, 2015)

I  like the formula I'll need one ini every color family-----red, pink, nude , orange, & burgundy!  That's it!! I do have my limits!!


----------



## Psych1 (Aug 29, 2015)

I'm in too.  Definitely getting 1 of the nudes to start with.


----------



## laurennnxox (Aug 29, 2015)

I've been very firm about not getting one.   ...until I saw sephora should carry these and I was like-- I'M IN! :lol:  Can't decide between nude or red. I really want a black packaging one but not sure if that's the red I'd get/want.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 29, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Which color polish did you get? I don't have any, that bottle is so big, but was thinking of Scarabee.


  Rouge, Bengali & Popi. Scarabee would be so fabulous! I can get 2, 2 1/2 weeks wear time.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The bottle is awkward to store, but sooo beautiful in person. I LOVE the brush too.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Aug 29, 2015)

I heard the nail polishes are good investments cuz ur manicure last pretty long compared to other brands so I was gonna give it a go with scarabee too but im so much of a nude-milky mauve type gal I need to try out ONE signature shade for myself. funny how when it comes to this brand or anything im droppin big bucks on it gotta be something I KNOOOOW im gonna wear often!! that's why I can't pull the trigger on his shoes. I hear folks say how they hurt n blah blah blah. im not about to spend no red bottoms type of cash for shoes that LOOK good! oh naw!! I gotta be comfortable as well. I aint got nothing to prove.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 29, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Rouge, Bengali & Popi. Scarabee would be so fabulous! I can get 2, 2 1/2 weeks wear time.:flower:  The bottle is awkward to store, but sooo beautiful in person. I LOVE the brush too.


 The pink lipstick is Bengali too (cough cough)


----------



## Missyrocks (Aug 29, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I've been very firm about not getting one.   ...until I saw sephora should carry these and I was like-- I'M IN! :lol:  Can't decide between nude or red. I really want a black packaging one but not sure if that's the red I'd get/want.


  Yes, my conundrum as well! I want the black packaging but know I'll get much more wear out of something more neutral for that spendy of an item.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 29, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The pink lipstick is Bengali too (cough cough)









 I just may need that!


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 29, 2015)

definitely going to check them out.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Aug 29, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> I heard the nail polishes are good investments cuz ur manicure last pretty long compared to other brands so I was gonna give it a go with scarabee too but im so much of a nude-milky mauve type gal I need to try out ONE signature shade for myself. funny how when it comes to this brand or anything im droppin big bucks on it gotta be something I KNOOOOW im gonna wear often!! that's why I can't pull the trigger on his shoes. I hear folks say how they hurt n blah blah blah. im not about to spend no red bottoms type of cash for shoes that LOOK good! oh naw!! I gotta be comfortable as well. I aint got nothing to prove.


  He has shoes that are comfortable, well as comfortable as you're going to get for heels you just have to find the style that suits you. For me I love the Pigalle's they're high enough to warrant sex appeal but you can also wear them and not cry lol.

  Now the So Kate is the ultimate sex shoe but you gotta be a brave one to endure that of the So Kate. I almost bought a pair of the pink ones that came out this summer but after trying them on I decided I'll stick to the Pigalle's at least for now.

  There are other styles that are less invasive like Sophia Regina which is a round toe with a shorter heel, so you just have to go to the store and see what style fits you but I will say they are certainly a head turner and men love them on women!


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 29, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I've been very firm about not getting one.   ...until I saw sephora should carry these and I was like-- I'M IN! :lol:  Can't decide between nude or red. I really want a black packaging one but not sure if that's the red I'd get/want.


  Haha same once I heard septoria I was more on board with it  I decided I'll gift myself one for Xmas but I honestly don't know if I'll have the will power to wait that long :haha:


----------



## Psych1 (Aug 30, 2015)

I love the black packaging as well, but I definitely don't want a Red.  Curious about the texture of these & fingers crossed they're not perfumy lol. I can't do lip products that are heavily fragranced.   I only have one of his polishes, the original Red one that came out last year & I've never used it. I had a $50 GC at Saks, so I got the NP. I also find the packaging to be too big, although it looks "cool" on my vanity, even though the black doesn't match anything in my makeup room lol


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Aug 30, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> He has shoes that are comfortable, well as comfortable as you're going to get for heels you just have to find the style that suits you. For me I love the Pigalle's they're high enough to warrant sex appeal but you can also wear them and not cry lol.
> 
> Now the So Kate is the ultimate sex shoe but you gotta be a brave one to endure that of the So Kate. I almost bought a pair of the pink ones that came out this summer but after trying them on I decided I'll stick to the Pigalle's at least for now.
> 
> There are other styles that are less invasive like Sophia Regina which is a round toe with a shorter heel, so you just have to go to the store and see what style fits you but I will say they are certainly a head turner and men love them on women!


  yea i read the So Kate's are torture lol and judgin by how many i see pop up in consignment shops there must be some truth to it. i think i'll start with some pigalle's n gift myself some for my bday in Jan! i keep wantin to see the hype but cant bring myself to execute during checkout. i think mainly cuz since i wore uniforms for so long at work, i knew they wouldn't get a lot of wear but now that i have a 9 to 5 sky's the limit. thanx for the breakdown!!! If CL had a buy a pair n get a lipstick free i'd be all over it lol.


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 30, 2015)

Picked up 3 more of the polishes- all in the Noirs family. I used my Sephora $50 for Lady Page, which allowed me to justify Khol, and Sevillana followed me home from NM. Sevillana is _very_ similar to Chanel Rouge Noir, but with much better wear time for me.


----------



## Missyrocks (Aug 31, 2015)

Just read these have a mimosa scent. Really hope not too much of one...


----------



## beautycool (Aug 31, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> The kajal, I mentioned it a few weeks ago!    I'm really excited to swatch the matte lipsticks! There's only one place in London that sells the NPs, so I'm not worried about that.


  Yep selfridges right next to the little CL shoe shop  that's where I got my first nail polish from and love it they last so long  on toes n hands x


----------



## beautycool (Aug 31, 2015)

I love these I didn't buy them as needed a half size  3 and half in these babies I think I needed can't really remember  All I know is that I want a pair lol But I walked away with the red nail polish the one that matches the shoe heel  These shoes I tried on were round toe and smaller heel called pump something I think


----------



## beautycool (Aug 31, 2015)

beautycool said:


> I love these I didn't buy them as needed a half size  3 and half in these babies I think I needed can't really remember  All I know is that I want a pair lol But I walked away with the red nail polish the one that matches the shoe heel  These shoes I tried on were round toe and smaller heel called pump something I think


  See how that red polish matched the sole I had had to buy the polishes


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 31, 2015)

I've always wanted a pair of Louboutins but I'd have to go all the way to San Francisco to try on a pair. Nowhere around here sells them (Sacramento). I'm worried that it will be just like when I bought a pair of Tory Burch flats...too narrow, too uncomfortable.


----------



## Psych1 (Aug 31, 2015)

I've lost my mind. I just ordered the Shade Ron Ron, a purpley mauve shade in the satin formula.  Oh, and a red one somehow ended up in my cart. I don't wear red lipstick, but I had to test this one out for science. That and I really wanted the black packaging! ️


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 31, 2015)

I can say this here because I intend to buy at least one lipstick, but they look like fishing lures to me!!!


----------



## Psych1 (Aug 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I can say this here because I intend to buy at least one lipstick, but they look like fishing lures to me!!![/COLOR]


 dead on!


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 1, 2015)

Oh god they were released today. I will wait for the VIB sale. I will wait for the VIB sale. I will wait for the VIB sale.


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 1, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I've lost my mind. I just ordered the Shade Ron Ron, a purpley mauve shade in the satin formula.  Oh, and a red one somehow ended up in my cart. I don't wear red lipstick, but I had to test this one out for science. That and I really wanted the black packaging! ️


 I will wait patiently for swatches! Ron Ron was the first i really liked when i saw them at Selfridges eshop today!! Enjoy them


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 1, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> I will wait patiently for swatches! Ron Ron was the first i really liked when i saw them at Selfridges eshop today!! Enjoy them


  Thank you!! Oh I'm glad to hear you love Ron Ron too, it's so hard buying blindly like this off grainy stock photos.   I saw these swatches on IG not sure what shades they are but they look promising.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 1, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Oh god they were released today. I will wait for the VIB sale. I will wait for the VIB sale. I will wait for the VIB sale.


  you can do it!


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 1, 2015)

I want to buy one now! I am like sitting on my hands.


----------



## beautycool (Sep 1, 2015)

Omg omg  On the selfridges website now  Prob late for info as time difference here  I got the email ages ago but have just woken up in the USA lol  it's only 9 am here  Got the email 4.49 am  Which would of been hours ago in the uk  Will look at them all now


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 1, 2015)

Psych1 said:


>


  Ron Ron is the one I got too (from NM)! It looked so purty in the promo pics! like a mauvey purple. Hopefully it is all that! I cant still believe i spent $$$$ on a lipstick!!


----------



## beautycool (Sep 1, 2015)

Cannot decide need to see other people's swatches I think


----------



## beautycool (Sep 1, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Thank you!! Oh I'm glad to hear you love Ron Ron too, it's so hard buying blindly like this off grainy stock photos.   I saw these swatches on IG not sure what shades they are but they look promising.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## beautycool (Sep 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Ron Ron is the one I got too (from NM)! It looked so purty in the promo pics! like a mauvey purple. Hopefully it is all that! I cant still believe i spent $$$$ on a lipstick!! :thud:


  That one you ordered does look nice


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 1, 2015)

Its up on Sephora as well!!


----------



## thefbomb (Sep 1, 2015)

Doesn't seem to be up on sephora canada, anyone know where we can get these here? Holt Renfrew?


----------



## MissElle12 (Sep 1, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Doesn't seem to be up on sephora canada, anyone know where we can get these here? Holt Renfrew?


  I just found them on the Christian Louboutin website. Maybe they ship to Canada?


----------



## beautycool (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm itching to buy one lol I don't know which  Gosh hard times again lol


----------



## MissElle12 (Sep 1, 2015)

Theyre up on Nordies! Just used my Note on one!!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm trying to decide between Just Nothing, Tutulle, and Impera...it's hard because the colors look different on the different sites....ahhh!  I'm holding off on RonRon since several of you picked it up....hopefully, some kind soul will swatch....


----------



## deadSAVVY (Sep 1, 2015)

Damn they're popping up everywhere lol torn between which formula to try first!


----------



## beautycool (Sep 1, 2015)

deadSAVVY said:


> Damn they're popping up everywhere lol torn between which formula to try first!


  Lol I know it's so hard  I'm supose to be on my holidays not looking on net lol   Everyone I google ron Ron erm it comes up with the shoes and not the lippy !!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 1, 2015)

I ordered the Red sheer because I LOVED the black case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Deciding on which pink one to get.

  They remind me of vintage Christmas ornaments. SOO Charming


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 1, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I ordered the Red sheer because I LOVED the black case
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I cant decide between Very Prive and Imperia. I dont like that they have placed imperia next to Ron ron LOL makes me think they must be close!!!


----------



## deadSAVVY (Sep 1, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Lol I know it's so hard  I'm supose to be on my holidays not looking on net lol   Everyone I google ron Ron erm it comes up with the shoes and not the lippy !!!!


  Right! Lol I grabbed rose du desert sheer as a safe color and formula so I know I won't waste my $$  I have not read that these are LE so you have some time! Off the net and enjoy your holiday love!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I cant decide between Very Prive and Imperia. I dont like that they have placed imperia next to Ron ron LOL makes me think they must be close!!!








 We need more swatches...like realllly good swatches


----------



## beautycool (Sep 1, 2015)

deadSAVVY said:


> Right! Lol I grabbed rose du desert sheer as a safe color and formula so I know I won't waste my $$  I have not read that these are LE so you have some time! Off the net and enjoy your holiday love!


  Lol I'm at pool now  in the sunshine  Seeing which I would like lol


----------



## Vicieux Rose (Sep 1, 2015)

I need swatches. Thinking of the nudes in the matte collection. Anyone with the red matte one has a swatch?


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 1, 2015)

Vicieux Rose said:


> I need swatches. Thinking of the nudes in the matte collection. Anyone with the red matte one has a swatch?


I think this is showing swatches of the 3 reds.

http://prettyconnected.com/2015/08/christian-louboutin-lipstick-review/

  No swatches, but Rae talks about how the colors appear on her and the formula.

http://www.theraeviewer.com/2015/08/christian-louboutin-lip-colour-preview.html

  I'm too lazy to see if these have already been posted, so if so....whooops!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 1, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I think this is showing swatches of the 3 reds.
> 
> http://prettyconnected.com/2015/08/christian-louboutin-lipstick-review/
> 
> ...












 Thanks so much for posting that hun!!! Now I am sure that I made the right decision! Now I need to see pinks & nudes.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 1, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Thanks so much for posting that hun!!! Now I am sure that I made the right decision! Now I need to see pinks & nudes.


You're welcome!  I just want to know what colors are showing in the picture @Vineetha posted....I'm so torn!  The reds look fabulous, especially with the special packaging, but I am simply not a daily red gal.  Impera, Tutulle, or Just Nothing???  Impera looks pretty dark, and depending on what site you look at, Tutulle and Just Nothing look concealer beige (not so good for me) or pinkish nude (good for me).

  I'm going to a wedding this weekend, which is why I would love to jump and get one NOW as opposed to waiting for more info...


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 1, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> You're welcome!  I just want to know what colors are showing in the picture @Vineetha posted....I'm so torn!  The reds look fabulous, especially with the special packaging, but I am simply not a daily red gal.  Impera, Tutulle, or Just Nothing???  Impera looks pretty dark, and depending on what site you look at, Tutulle and Just Nothing look concealer beige (not so good for me) or pinkish nude (good for me).
> 
> I'm going to a wedding this weekend, which is why I would love to jump and get one NOW as opposed to waiting for more info...


  The one above I posted to show the pic of Ron Ron??? The middle one is Ron Ron, Left Escatin (sheer) and Tres Bea (Sheer)
  If you go to the NM website, you can move your mouse over each lipstick pic and it gives an enlarged version of the bullet!!
  If you are talking about a different pic, let me now!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The one above I posted to show the pic of Ron Ron??? The middle one is Ron Ron, Left Escatin (sheer) and Tres Bea (Sheer)
> If you go to the NM website, you can move your mouse over each lipstick pic and it gives an enlarged version of the bullet!!
> If you are talking about a different pic, let me now!!


  I'm an idiot.  @Psych1 posted the pic I was talking about.  Yeah, I saw that at NM, but if you look at the close ups at Sephora, they look different.  Sigh, I'm gonna to just need to close my eyes, hold my breath, and jump in....or wait for swatches.  The 'problems' I have today.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 1, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'm an idiot.  @Psych1 posted the pic I was talking about.  Yeah, I saw that at NM, but if you look at the close ups at Sephora, they look different.  Sigh, I'm gonna to just need to close my eyes, hold my breath, and jump in....or wait for swatches.  The 'problems' I have today.











 Yes, the pics of the lipsticks are all over the map. LOL...close your eyes & pick one


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 1, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Yes, the pics of the lipsticks are all over the map. LOL...close your eyes & pick one


  They better give me the shade I *"think"* i ordered!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> They better give me the shade I *"think"* i ordered!!














  Do we have any swatches/pics of the Lip Definer? I think I want one


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 1, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :werd: :lmao:    Do we have any swatches/pics of the Lip Definer? I think I want one :lol:


 :lol: I don't think we have seen any swatches!! It could be a good defense weapon too!! Probably should get one and keep it in the bag instead of pepper spray!! :lmao:


----------



## MissElle12 (Sep 1, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :werd: :lmao:    Do we have any swatches/pics of the Lip Definer? I think I want one :lol:


  They are on display instore at Sephora Fifth Ave...see below


----------



## MissElle12 (Sep 1, 2015)

Credit to [@]mmilliance[/@] Sephora display Fifth Ave


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I don't think we have seen any swatches!! It could be a good defense weapon too!! Probably should get one and keep it in the bag instead of pepper spray!!


Hilarious!!!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 1, 2015)

I like the images on Saks best, I think...and I think I've narrowed it to Impera and either Just Nothing or Roscocotte.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 1, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I like the images on Saks best, I think...and I think I've narrowed it to Impera and either Just Nothing or Roscocotte.  Any thoughts?


  I like how Impera looks!! just nothing would the palest of the three i think! Roscocotte looks nice too!! LOL I am of no help but i think i am leaning towards Impera a tad bit more


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I like how Impera looks!! just nothing would the palest of the three i think! Roscocotte looks nice too!! LOL I am of no help but i think i am leaning towards Impera a tad bit more


  You know you are so ending up with Impera...you have already talked yourself into it........I know those signs


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 1, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> You know you are so ending up with Impera...you have already talked yourself into it........I know those signs :lmao:


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I don't think we have seen any swatches!! It could be a good defense weapon too!! Probably should get one and keep it in the bag instead of pepper spray!!


  Without a doubt, it could be a weapon of mass destruction!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 1, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Sephora display Fifth Ave


  I wish that pic had names


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Ron Ron is the one I got too (from NM)! It looked so purty in the promo pics! like a mauvey purple. Hopefully it is all that! I cant still believe i spent $$$$ on a lipstick!! :thud:


 Yay, great choice I think we're going to love this shade. So excited to finally see these in person ️


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 1, 2015)

I think I want the matte red lipstick I want the black packaging that matte dark purple looks nice too but I don't really like gold.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 1, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I think I want the matte red lipstick I want the black packaging that matte dark purple looks nice too but I don't really like gold.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 1, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Ahhh, I forgot about triple points day. Thanks for the reminder.


   Yeah I believe it's sept 16-20!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I like how Impera looks!! just nothing would the palest of the three i think! Roscocotte looks nice too!! LOL I am of no help but i think i am leaning towards Impera a tad bit more :haha:


  Impera is the definite.  I'm trying to decide between Just Nothing and Roscocotte to try the matte finish...eek!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 1, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Yeah I believe it's sept 16-20!


  Oh my, that is so far away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





in makeup years!


----------



## thefbomb (Sep 1, 2015)

Im feeling weak! lol. I was going to get a few liquid lipsticks from the balm but i feel like scrapping that a few other wish list items and getting one of these...
  Im eyeing a matte for now either Rouge Louboutin or Bengali (but Diva and Survivita are also in the running). I can get to a store pretty easily so Im REALLY considering going over there


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 1, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Impera is the definite. I'm trying to decide between Just Nothing and Roscocotte to try the matte finish...eek!


  I thought Roscocotte looked pretty. You should order Just Nothing so you can say that you ordered...Nothing for $90 lol


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 1, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Oh my, that is so far away :haha: in makeup years!





elegant-one said:


> Ahhh, I forgot about triple points day. Thanks for the reminder.


   Yeah I believe it's sept 16-20!  





elegant-one said:


> Oh my, that is so far away :haha: in makeup years!


 I know! I'm tempted to get one now and one then but that's $200 for two lipsticks lol.....maybe I should just behave and wait for the triple points


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 1, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I thought Roscocotte looked pretty. You should order Just Nothing so you can say that you ordered...Nothing for $90 lol


  I actually am leaning towards JN, and you're right, buying Just Nothing for $90 sounds hilarious (and exactly what I will tell my hubs...'Whatcha buying this time?'...'Oh Just Nothing.')


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 1, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Dude, if you can go play, then by all means GO PLAY...don't guess with a $90 lipstick if you don't 'have' to (and ps can you upload all the swatches???? k, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes, that's what I was thinking...great line when the hubs asks!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That'll teach 'em for asking 

  Oh, yes...if I could go see them right now...I would be like the Roadrunner


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 1, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I know! I'm tempted to get one now and one then but that's $200 for two lipsticks lol.....maybe I should just behave and wait for the triple points


  Just $180 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does that make you feel a little better. Well, if you get them from NM with 8% ebates


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 1, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Yes, that's what I was thinking...great line when the hubs asks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  This would be me: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I do wish they would have at least released word descriptions, if not actual swatches...I know you can't really rely on those either, but any help would be nice.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 1, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> This would be me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Yes, I would have loved to have descriptions. I know my color range (cough everything lol) so that always helps trying to figure out what tone it is. Why don't these high end mu companies think of that! Lazy, I guess


----------



## thefbomb (Sep 1, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Dude, if you can go play, then by all means GO PLAY...don't guess with a $90 lipstick if you don't 'have' to (and ps can you upload all the swatches???? k, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  yes id really like to go play..and show you all some swatches


----------



## beautycool (Sep 1, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I ordered the Red sheer because I LOVED the black case  :eyelove: ompom:  Deciding on which pink one to get.  They remind me of vintage Christmas ornaments. SOO Charming


  Yes elegant one  knew you would order one  I'm still on the fence with colours not good   I so wanted to order  The swatches from the link from the three signature reds I like the bottom one anyone know which one it is lol


----------



## beautycool (Sep 1, 2015)

Where did you order from Hun sephora ?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 1, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Yes elegant one  knew you would order one  I'm still on the fence with colours not good   I so wanted to order  The swatches from the link from the three signature reds I like the bottom one anyone know which one it is lol


 The bottom one is sheer , the middle satin and the top matte (rouge louboutin shades)


----------



## beautycool (Sep 1, 2015)

Elegant one how long do you have to wait for it to be delievered?


----------



## beautycool (Sep 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The bottom one is sheer , the middle satin and the top matte (rouge louboutin shades)


  Brill thank you the sheer one does look nice doesn't it ️️ ah this is killing me not knowing which


----------



## beautycool (Sep 1, 2015)

Thank you vineetha


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 1, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Brill thank you the sheer one does look nice doesn't it ️️ ah this is killing me not knowing which


 She has the swatches of all the three reds & review!! http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/?m=1


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm going to wait for Nordstrom triple points too. I've decided on the satin formula now need to pick a color...

  The pinks look so good but I kind of want a nude but I don't think I can choose a nude blindly.


----------



## Vicieux Rose (Sep 1, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I think this is showing swatches of the 3 reds.  http://prettyconnected.com/2015/08/christian-louboutin-lipstick-review/  No swatches, but Rae talks about how the colors appear on her and the formula.  http://www.theraeviewer.com/2015/08/christian-louboutin-lip-colour-preview.html  I'm too lazy to see if these have already been posted, so if so....whooops!


  Thank you so much dear! They were really helpful!


----------



## Vicieux Rose (Sep 1, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Impera is the definite.  I'm trying to decide between Just Nothing and Roscocotte to try the matte finish...eek!


  I've been deliberating between those two as well! They look so unique!


----------



## Haven (Sep 1, 2015)

Psych1 said:


>


  Thank you for the pic!  Well poop I like almost all of them.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 1, 2015)

@elegant-one Pluminette !! Looks so different from that sephora swatch!! :eyelove:


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 1, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Elegant one how long do you have to wait for it to be delievered?








 Not too long. I bet I get it Saturday. Do you want to get a red shade?


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


Fainted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Thanks! That is beautiful.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 1, 2015)

Haven said:


> Thank you for the pic!  Well poop I like almost all of them.


  We always like ALL of them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's my girl


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/?m=1











 I'm SOOOO happy I bought the sheer red!!! It looks divine on her.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 1, 2015)

I've decided on Tutulle & Pluminette.

  Tom Ford has a new matte red coming out and that one is a better match for me than the Christian matte red.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 1, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> ompom: :eyelove:  I'm SOOOO happy I bought the sheer red!!! It looks divine on her. ompom:


 It does!!!! :eyelove: I think i want that from the sheers and now to find a shade from matte I think I will be done!  ...........


----------



## beautycool (Sep 1, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Not too long. I bet I get it Saturday. Do you want to get a red shade?


   Mmmm not sure which shade as of yet  I do really like the one you have ordered I would prob wear that and if it doesn't suit me it's only like a sheer colour so I could put on really faintly  If that makes sense !!!!   I'm hoping to go to a sephora soon  Just waiting for hubby to get his act together  Bet he won't drive me I only want to go to the jc penny sephora as we didn't make it there last week did we just to target there as was sick   I like some colours but not sure which first to order need one lol only one to order ATM  And I'm hoping I can make my mind up


----------



## beautycool (Sep 1, 2015)

Elegant one you know you can rock reds so that's brill you bought a red


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 1, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Elegant one you know you can rock reds so that's brill you bought a red


  Aww, thanks hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do love my reds...and pinks


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 1, 2015)

OH my, Nordstrom has these?   *shaking*


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 1, 2015)

MY red lippie just shipped


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 1, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> MY red lippie just shipped ompom:


 Mine too ompom: !!


----------



## thefbomb (Sep 1, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> MY red lippie just shipped ompom:





Vineetha said:


> Mine too ompom: !!


  Exciting! Can't wait to see swatches!!   I decided not to get one (for now) I started feeling guilt lol. I have mixed emotions, happy that I didn't get it but also sad because I didnt


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 1, 2015)

I need to see swatches of the nudes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I may want Bikini


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 1, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I decided not to get one (for now) I started feeling guilt lol. I have mixed emotions, happy that I didn't get it but also sad because I didnt


  Its ok to wait.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Mine too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Soooo awesome. I'm really excited about them. Obviously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are just soooooooooooo cool.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 1, 2015)

http://www.temptalia.com/christian-louboutin-beaute-lip-colour-launches


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Mine too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You're going to love your shades! Look at T's link above


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 1, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I need to see swatches of the nudes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I want it too!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 1, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/christian-louboutin-beaute-lip-colour-launches


 Lol temptations!!!! :lmao: Ronron and impera looks like what I "think" they look like!!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm so behind, I just ordered a nail polish...now to decide on the lip color...we need swatches.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 1, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> I think I want it too!


  I wish I could see a swatch of it.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Ronron and impera looks like what I "think" they look like!!


  They look so beautiful Vee!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 1, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> I'm so behind, I just ordered a nail polish...now to decide on the lip color...we need swatches.


  What polish did you get?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 1, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> They look so beautiful Vee!!!  :haha:


 I was relieved to see they are not similar!! :lol:  I hated that's they  placed the swatches next to each other online sephora!! In my mind that means they are close!! :amused: Good to know that isn't the case!!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 1, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> What polish did you get?


  I decided to go with one of the LE Scarabee colors...the pink one!


----------



## Shars (Sep 1, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> You're going to love your shades! Look at T's link above


  T's link just made my choice of JUST 3 infinitely harder. I want the Satin one called Sevillana for sure. Love the colour and the name is special to me because of a life changing experience so that's a definite. Love the finish of the Loubi matte red, but like wayyy too many of the mattes to decide on just one more. Oh poo!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 1, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'm going to have to try not to get these just for packaging. I wish it was the satin or matte that had the scales. That's my favourite in both the black and gold packaging. I don't like the sheer red lipstick, but that's because I don't like slick, sheer lip products in general. *sigh*
> 
> T's link just made my choice of JUST 3 infinitely harder. I want the Satin one called Sevillana for sure. Love the colour and the name is special to me because of a life changing experience so that's a definite. Love the finish of the Loubi matte red, but like wayyy too many of the mattes to decide on just one more. Oh poo!








 I LOVE the scales or scallops too!  Her pics of them are much better. I was only going to get 3. I cannot decide on which nude.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I was relieved to see they are not similar!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Sephora's pics look sooo different. You made great choices! Both of those are beautiful. I may have to get Ronron lol.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm contemplating pulling the trigger on either Just Nothing or Zoulou!!! i figure they'll be plenty of swatches for the reds and Bengali but Zoulou just initially jumped at me!! EEEEK!!! i wish i could swatch these off the break...


----------



## Vicieux Rose (Sep 1, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> I'm contemplating pulling the trigger on either Just Nothing or Zoulou!!! i figure they'll be plenty of swatches for the reds and Bengali but Zoulou just initially jumped at me!! EEEEK!!! i wish i could swatch these off the break...


  Me too! I hope someone will swatch it!


----------



## Haven (Sep 1, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> We always like ALL of them!   That's my girl :haha:


  You know it!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 1, 2015)

If there were swatches, I'd be done.  As it is, I've gone from 3 in my cart to none.  I can't decide!


----------



## Shars (Sep 1, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> I'm contemplating pulling the trigger on either Just Nothing or Zoulou!!! i figure they'll be plenty of swatches for the reds and Bengali but Zoulou just initially jumped at me!! EEEEK!!! i wish i could swatch these off the break...


  Zoulou is one of the ones that stood out to me. And I love the name!


----------



## katred (Sep 1, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> :agree:   This would be me: :yaay:   I do wish they would have at least released word descriptions, if not actual swatches...I know you can't really rely on those either, but any help would be nice.


  I was thinking that too. I may have to order these from the U.S., and I want as much information as I can get.   





Psych1 said:


> Thank you!! Oh I'm glad to hear you love Ron Ron too, it's so hard buying blindly like this off grainy stock photos.   I saw these swatches on IG not sure what shades they are but they look promising.


  I really love the two on top on the right. Need to figure out what these are.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 1, 2015)

Not sure why no one mentions the shade Name when they post the pics!! 








 [@]elegant-one[/@] Bikini


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm trying to decide between Rouge Louboutin, the classic red, and a pretty nude, like Me Nude or Tutulle.

  Oh! I also like Impera. Help!!!!

  I get paid tomorrow and I am totally buying one of these bad boys.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Not sure why no one mentions the shade Name when they post the pics!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Because they're evil.


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 1, 2015)

I have literally been staring at these lipsticks off and on for like two hours and I'm no closer to making a decision.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Sep 1, 2015)

katred said:


> I was thinking that too. I may have to order these from the U.S., and I want as much information as I can get.  I really love the two on top on the right. Need to figure out what these are.


  I ordered Djalouzi because it was the first one that caught my eye.  I'm guessing it  might be one of the two on the right.


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 1, 2015)

Ok, I found the color I was looking for, but it's in a sheer formula. How sheer is sheer? I like sheer, shiny lipsticks, but if it's TOO sheer I won't dig it. Ugh. I've never had so much trouble picking out a freakin' lipstick. This is like Sophie's Choice.


----------



## blondie929 (Sep 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Not sure why no one mentions the shade Name when they post the pics!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That second nude is amazing too bad it's a sheer formula don't think the sheer colors would be worth 90 bucks


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 1, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> That second nude is amazing too bad it's a sheer formula don't think the sheer colors would be worth 90 bucks


How can you tell the second nude is a sheer formula? I agree it's amazing, that's one of the colors I like.

  Ok, I've studied the photo and the tags on Instagram and I think it's a satin. Based on photos, it's either Tutelle or Me Nude. Not sure which though. It's really hard to say because the colors look completely different on Sephora.

  It's driving me INSANE that none of the people on Instagram put the color names in their pictures.


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 2, 2015)

Yesssssss finally   My first one without a doubt will be rouge louboutin -matte   Omg I can't wait to see swatches of  Sevillana Rococotte Zoulou Private number (although I doubt I will buy a sheer one I love the name)


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 2, 2015)

The second nude is not the sheer formula, it's satin and it's Tutulle.

  The sheer formula have a round tip, the very last pic is the sheer formula.


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 2, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> The second nude is not the sheer formula, it's satin and it's Tutulle.
> 
> The sheer formula have a round tip, the very last pic is the sheer formula.


That's what I thought. I just wasn't sure if it was Tutulle or Me Nude.

  I have it narrowed down to those two, and I can't decide. I've put both in my cart and then taken them out like five times already, lol.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 2, 2015)

Since you got TF Blush Nude, Tutulle will probably work best as Me nude is deeper and more brown.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 2, 2015)

Sorry, I haven't read thru the entire thread, only two or so pages so I hope it's not a repost but I'm just leaving this here without saying what bad thing I did last night (runs away)


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Sorry, I haven't read thru the entire thread, only two or so pages so I hope it's not a repost but I'm just leaving this here without saying what bad thing I did last night (runs away)


  AWS I see you :lol: !! So which shade are we gonna get swatches of


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> AWS I see you :lol: !! So which shade are we gonna get swatches of


  :lmao:  Well, I had some extra $$ so I folded like a tent and ordered the Rouge L sheer, Escatin sheer and Farida satin along with some Tilbury items that were in my cart.   At first I was like  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but I'm not interested in any other stuff right now and my bills are all paid...  Actually, I still feel a little "ahow", as we say here but #YOLO


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Actually, I still feel a little "ahow", as we say here but #YOLO








 YAYYYYYYYY!!!!! Nice shades AWS!!! yup Go Big or go home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  THe Rouge L sheer looks so good on Sabrina! I am just waiting on EO's enabling swatches to give in!!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :happydance:  YAYYYYYYYY!!!!! Nice shades AWS!!! yup Go Big or go home   :stars:  THe Rouge L sheer looks so good on Sabrina! I am just waiting on EO's enabling swatches to give in!! :lmao:


   Lol Sabrina and [@]elegant-one[/@] make everything look worth getting!  What about you?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> What about you?


  haha Yes they sure do!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I got Ron Ron from NM and Impera from Sephora! Both Satins!! 
  I like mermaid tail design on the sheers the best LOL so rouge L is what i have my eye on next


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> haha Yes they sure do!!!:sigh:   I got Ron Ron from NM and Impera from Sephora! Both Satins!!  I like mermaid tail design on the sheers the best LOL so rouge L is what i have my eye on next :haha:


  I hope they don't disappoint!!! Can't wait to see your swatches and hear  your thoughts :bouquet:


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 2, 2015)

anybody know which red this one is


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 2, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> The second nude is not the sheer formula, it's satin and it's Tutulle.  The sheer formula have a round tip, the very last pic is the sheer formula.


  I thought immediately it was Tutulle also because I ordered that


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Can't wait to see your swatches and hear your thoughts


  I hope so too!!!


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 2, 2015)

Yes, reading those posts and they confirmed Tutulle and Bikini. Here's another presumably a matte [ATTACHMENT=1193]image.jpg (360k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> Yes, reading those posts and they confirmed Tutulle and Bikini. Here's another presumably a matte [ATTACHMENT=1193]image.jpg (360k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]


 That's eton moi!!Matte


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>








 Oh MY!!! BEAUTIFUL!!! Thanks so much Vee...I think


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> anybody know which red this one is


  That looks like the Satin Red to me. Oh Glammy hun, are you getting one!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :eyelove:  Oh MY!!! BEAUTIFUL!!! Thanks so much Vee...I think ompom: :doomed:


 :werd: hboy:  How did we start again?? One for science.... :lmaoo:


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 2, 2015)

These are gorge in the pic and I did order Tutulle and  tres Decolette but continuing to ask myself, don't these look exactly like everything I already have from MAC (way cheaper), Charlotte. Tilbury's Nude Kate, and TF? Lol. Storing them is going to be interesting. Wonder how we can display them in our organizers since they're big and won't fit into the lipstick slots. For that spendy of an amount, I want to look at them every damn day! :shock:


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> YAYYYYYYYY!!!!! Nice shades AWS!!! yup Go Big or go home
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> How did we start again?? One for science....








 I feel that rabbit hole a coming


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> That looks like the Satin Red to me. Oh Glammy hun, are you getting one! :haha:


yes I'm trying to decide now which one I want the color in this picture I know it's either the matte or the satin one Elegant u think its the satin one  Which ones did u get


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> I thought immediately it was Tutulle also because I ordered that


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Which ones did u get


  To me it looks like the satin one as it appears to have a bit of sheen but it's definitely not the sheer & I don't think the matte has that sheen to it but I could be wrong.

  I got the sheer red one in the black textured tube & Pluminette - a pink one. SO FAR


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Ok, I found the color I was looking for, but it's in a sheer formula. How sheer is sheer? I like sheer, shiny lipsticks, but if it's TOO sheer I won't dig it. Ugh. I've never had so much trouble picking out a freakin' lipstick. This is like Sophie's Choice.


  Sabrina said that the sheer gave good coverage.


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> To me it looks like the satin one as it appears to have a bit of sheen but it's definitely not the sheer & I don't think the matte has that sheen to it but I could be wrong.  I got the sheer red one in the black textured tube & Pluminette - a pink one. SO FAR :haha:


yayyyyyy thanks elegant  And the sheer red packaging is the best looking  one too I know it's going to be stunning on u


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> ompom: :yaay: :haha:   It did look pretty amazing on her, but then every shade looks so good on her beautiful lips. Even POO PINK would look great   Swatches...first thing. You know these are going to be pretty fab! :kissy: :amused:


    :frenz:   





elegant-one said:


> hboy:  Even bloggers do that...no name no description. I actually watched a youtube video the other day where she pans the entire blush case, pan, box   never ever swatches it! :huh:


   What's up with that? No shade names, no swatches :/


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> What's up with that? No shade names, no swatches :/


  I see it all the time. What's the point then???


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 2, 2015)

Anybody getting the lip liners


----------



## thefbomb (Sep 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Not sure why no one mentions the shade Name when they post the pics!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That first one is right up my alley, I wonder if it's Bengali in the matte formula. Even though I didn't get any yesterday I told my BF the price and while he thought that was a crazy amount he still somewhat encourage me to get it, he even suggested calling someone he knows who works there to put one aside for me. I'm sure I'll end up with one, maybe soon, maybe later, who knows! I can't wait to see everyone's swatches and hear feedback.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Anybody getting the lip liners


  YES! Whenever I can see what the shades actually are! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously, who can order anything like that when its so small & you can't see anything & there are no color descriptions...So lame


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> YES! Whenever I can see what the shades actually are! hboy:  Seriously, who can order anything like that when its so small & you can't see anything & there are no color descriptions...So lame


yes u are so right elegant


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> YES! Whenever I can see what the shades actually are!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not me!  I was trying to choose between them and couldn't, so then I had a voice of reason tell me to wait for you ladies to do the dirty work of early-adoption for me!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Not me!  I was trying to choose between them and couldn't, so then I had a voice of reason tell me to wait for you ladies to do the dirty work of early-adoption for me!








 Wouldn't you think that there would be color descriptions or swatches at CL.com???


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Wouldn't you think that there would be color descriptions or swatches at CL.com???


 Right??? Or how much oz are the lip pencils!! I don't want to get one , twist it up twice and then voila you have finished a lip product :lmao:


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Right??? Or how much oz are the lip pencils!! I don't want to get one , twist it up twice and then voila you have finished a lip product


  That is a really good point! I still want one


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Right??? Or how much oz are the lip pencils!! I don't want to get one , twist it up twice and then voila you have finished a lip product


  When I first glanced at your post, I was like ...oh no, Vee's spell check is in the land of OZ today


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> When I first glanced at your post, I was like ...oh no, Vee's spell check is in the land of OZ today


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 2, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I have literally been staring at these lipsticks off and on for like two hours and I'm no closer to making a decision.


  OK!


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Right??? Or how much oz are the lip pencils!! I don't want to get one , twist it up twice and then voila you have finished a lip product


  LOL, exactly!


----------



## Vicieux Rose (Sep 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> To me it looks like the satin one as it appears to have a bit of sheen but it's definitely not the sheer & I don't think the matte has that sheen to it but I could be wrong.  I got the sheer red one in the black textured tube & Pluminette - a pink one. SO FAR :haha:


  Can't wait to see how the sheer red one looks!


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm going to try my best to hold out until thanksgiving when I will likely be able to swatch these in person. My mall back home has a dept store (saks I think?) with all of the nail polishes. I'm hoping they'll get the lipppies in, too!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2015)

Vicieux Rose said:


> Can't wait to see how the sheer red one looks!


  I will  swatch them for you guys ASAP!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I will  swatch them for you guys ASAP!


  :bouquet:


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 2, 2015)

I was going to wait for Nordstrom triple points but I went ahead and ordered Tutulle & Pluminette because I don't want to risk them going on back order since triple points is like 2 weeks away and there's no way to know the supply each department store received.

  So I didn't want to take any chances. I knew I would end up with a pink as pinks are a soft spot for me and since my next lipstick purchase was going to be a nude, might as well get a nude as well.

  Can't wait to get them and so far haven't heard any bad reviews.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I was going to wait for Nordstrom triple points but I went ahead and ordered Tutulle & Pluminette because I don't want to risk them going on back order since triple points is like 2 weeks away and there's no way to know the supply each department store received.
> 
> So I didn't want to take any chances. I knew I would end up with a pink as pinks are a soft spot for me and since my next lipstick purchase was going to be a nude, might as well get a nude as well.
> 
> Can't wait to get them and so far haven't heard any bad reviews.











 I can't wait to hear what you think of Tutulle! I want a nude really bad, but I cannot order nudes blindly.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Rouge, Bengali & Popi. Scarabee would be so fabulous! I can get 2, 2 1/2 weeks wear time.:flower:  The bottle is awkward to store, but sooo beautiful in person. I LOVE the brush too.


 Well I'm glad I ordered it! Twist my arm.    





KiKi Kontour said:


> I heard the nail polishes are good investments cuz ur manicure last pretty long compared to other brands so I was gonna give it a go with scarabee too but im so much of a nude-milky mauve type gal I need to try out ONE signature shade for myself. funny how when it comes to this brand or anything im droppin big bucks on it gotta be something I KNOOOOW im gonna wear often!! that's why I can't pull the trigger on his shoes. I hear folks say how they hurt n blah blah blah. im not about to spend no red bottoms type of cash for shoes that LOOK good! oh naw!! I gotta be comfortable as well. I aint got nothing to prove.


 You should look at the D+G Antique Rose n/p.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vineetha said:


> The pink lipstick is Bengali too (cough cough)


noooooo


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2015)

Ernie said:


> noooooo


  That is SOOOO very pretty. I didn't order it yet, but I guess I need to.

  Are you getting any of the lipsticks


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 2, 2015)

After much deliberation I finally decided on Tutulle.

  *wipes forehead*

  I also plan to pick up Rouge L at some point.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> me too! *for defense purposes*!! Wonder why sephora doesnt have them yet (probably a good thing)








 it would work. I was wondering too why sephora didn't have them. I was just at NM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & if you put your cursor over the tip of the pencils & the lipsticks you can actually see the shades. I'm probably late in discovering that lol.

  Your Impera looks awesome @NM! in the enlarged shot. I wonder if its kind of like Mehr?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :lol:  it would work. I was wondering too why sephora didn't have them. I was just at NM :amused:  & *if you put your cursor over the tip of the pencils & the lipsticks you can actually see the shades. *I'm probably late in discovering that lol.


 :lmao: that's what I was trying to tell you yesterday!! I just hope there is some truth to how the bullets will actually look based on that!! :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :lol:  it would work. I was wondering too why sephora didn't have them. I was just at NM :amused:  & if you put your cursor over the tip of the pencils & the lipsticks you can actually see the shades. I'm probably late in discovering that lol.  Your Impera looks awesome @NM! in the enlarged shot. I wonder if its kind of like Mehr?


 Yes!! That's where I got the impera and Ronron idea!! :lol: !! Sephora shipped the ysl lippie but the Louboutin one is yet to ship!! :sigh:


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 2, 2015)

Mine are due to arrive by tomorrow night! Ron Ron & the Matte Black.  I hope they suck bc I don't need a $90 lipstick addiction


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Mine are due to arrive by tomorrow night! Ron Ron & the Matte Black.  I hope they suck bc I don't need a $90 lipstick addiction


 My Ronron from NM is coming tomm as well!! I keep checking the tracking as if I can do something about the pace at which it is moving in transit!! :lmao:


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes!! That's where I got the impera and Ronron idea!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Yeah, same here.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> *I hope they suck bc I don't need a $90 lipstick addiction *


  Like that's ever happened


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> My Ronron from NM is coming tomm as well!! I keep checking the tracking as if I can do something about the pace at which it is moving in transit!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2015)

Ah crap, I knew it - my NM one the red sheer says Sat. but maybe it will come early like they sometimes do.


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> My Ronron from NM is coming tomm as well!! I keep checking the tracking as if I can do something about the pace at which it is moving in transit!! :lmao:


  Yay!!!  LOL, me too! I have the tracking tab open & let's just say my refresh button has been getting a workout


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Like that's ever happened


  Haha, yep, like never.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :lmao: that's what I was trying to tell you yesterday!! I just hope there is some truth to how the bullets will actually look based on that!! :haha:


  Me, too, because that's what drew me to Farida!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> That is SOOOO very pretty. I didn't order it yet, but I guess I need to.  Are you getting any of the lipsticks:amused:


Yes girl, it's a fabulous mauve nude! As for the CL, I'm just on the bus, going home and I have good news, I was able to swatch all the colors at Bergdorf's today! I bought Tutulle and Just for Nothing(matte) They are all gorgeous, serious issues because I want at least 5 more! It will take some time for me to load everything up, but definitely by tonight.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 2, 2015)

The lighting wasn't great, but I spent about an hour swatching and writing everything down for my ladies!  Left to right Ronron, Let me tell you, Tres Decollete, Impera, Bikini and on the bottom also l to r, Pluminette, Bengali


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2015)

Ernie said:


> They are all gorgeous, serious issues because I want at least 5 more! It will take some time for me to load everything up, but definitely by tonight.











 SO Excited my friend!!! I was really interested in BOTH of those.

  Only 5 more


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2015)

Ernie said:


> The lighting wasn't great, but I spent about an hour swatching and writing everything down for my ladies!  Left to right Ronron, Let me tell you, Tres Decollete, Impera, Bikini and on the bottom also l to r, Pluminette, Bengali


 Omg not looking not looking.....  Thanks Ernie!! These are gorgeous!! Impera looks different here!! Ron Ron is yum!! So excited for that !! 5 more to start with :lmao:


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2015)

Ernie said:


>








 Thanks so much!!!! LOVE LOVE Pluminette!!!! So happy I got it.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Thanks so much!!!! LOVE LOVE Pluminette!!!! So happy I got it.


  Yes me too! That is my kind of pink.

  Ronron has caught my eye, uh oh


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> 5 more to start with


  It does. So does Bikini ..maybe just the lighting.

  I promise to pay more attention in class


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Yes me too! That is my kind of pink.
> 
> Ronron has caught my eye, uh oh








 Yep. Pluminette is everything I had hoped for. I love how Ronron looks too.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 2, 2015)

Belly Bloom, Sevillana, Miss Clichy, Torerra, Youpiyou, bottom, Miss Loubi, Loubeach Left to right and bottom to top


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 2, 2015)

Just beautiful! Thank you for all the swatches Ernie. How to decide? So many pretties...️


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2015)

LOVE Miss Loubi This is awesome Ernie! I think lol


----------



## thefbomb (Sep 2, 2015)

Ernie said:


> The lighting wasn't great, but I spent about an hour swatching and writing everything down for my ladies!  Left to right Ronron, Let me tell you, Tres Decollete, Impera, Bikini and on the bottom also l to r, Pluminette, Bengali


 I need bengali


----------



## Ernie (Sep 2, 2015)

Top to bottom, left to right Delicanodo, Tutulle, Me Nude, Farida, Very Prive Aaah, sorry ladies, I'll be back. I'm having problems loading pictures, weird. Some images failed to upload: image.jpg - {error} image.jpg - {error} image.jpg - {error} image.jpg - {error} image.jpg - {error} You can try re-selecting them and uploading again.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 2, 2015)

Ernie said:


> The lighting wasn't great, but I spent about an hour swatching and writing everything down for my ladies!  Left to right Ronron, Let me tell you, Tres Decollete, Impera, Bikini and on the bottom also l to r, Pluminette, Bengali





Ernie said:


> Belly Bloom, Sevillana, Miss Clichy, Torerra, Youpiyou, bottom, Miss Loubi, Loubeach Left to right and bottom to top


  Specktra swatches!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I like Youpiyou and the two at the bottom of that pic.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I like Youpiyou and the two at the bottom of that pic.








  Yes, Youpiyou is really pretty.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 2, 2015)

I ordered Ronron!

  Okay I'm done, nothing else till Christmas!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :lol:   Yes, Youpiyou is really pretty.


  Yes!  





Purple Popcorn said:


> I ordered Ronron!  Okay I'm done, nothing else till Christmas!


  Lies :lmao: Just kidding!!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 2, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Just kidding!!


lol no seriously 3 lipsticks at $270 I'm in shock and have to put myself in time out. lol


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 2, 2015)

Ernie said:


> The lighting wasn't great, but I spent about an hour swatching and writing everything down for my ladies!  Left to right Ronron, Let me tell you, Tres Decollete, Impera, Bikini and on the bottom also l to r, Pluminette, Bengali





Ernie said:


> Belly Bloom, Sevillana, Miss Clichy, Torerra, Youpiyou, bottom, Miss Loubi, Loubeach Left to right and bottom to top


  Thank you SO much!!!  I can't wait to see the nudes!


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks so much Ernie for swatches  U rock  I order Eton Moi Velvet   It's sold out on Christian louboutin website


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 2, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Top to bottom, left to right Delicanodo, Tutulle, Me Nude, Farida, Very Prive Aaah, sorry ladies, I'll be back. I'm having problems loading pictures, weird. Some images failed to upload: image.jpg - {error} image.jpg - {error} image.jpg - {error} image.jpg - {error} image.jpg - {error} You can try re-selecting them and uploading again.


  The suspense is killing me.  Tutulle and Just Nothing are super high on my list.  What did you think of them seeing as you got both?


----------



## Ernie (Sep 2, 2015)

Mattes, Top to bottom,  bottom, Top to bottom Elton Moi, Bengali, Survivita, Djalouzi, Roscocotte, Just Nothing, bottom, Zoulou, Diva


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> The suspense is killing me. Tutulle and Just Nothing are super high on my list. What did you think of them seeing as you got both?








 Same here! I NEED to see the nudies!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 2, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> The suspense is killing me.  Tutulle and Just Nothing are super high on my list.  What did you think of them seeing as you got both?


 I love them! I'd better at $90 a pop! I'm going to try again, grrr


----------



## Ernie (Sep 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :lol:  Same here! I NEED to see the nudies!


 My favorites too, don't know why I can't post those, off to try again.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 2, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Mattes, Top to bottom,  bottom, Top to bottom Elton Moi, Bengali, Survivita, Djalouzi, Roscocotte, Just Nothing, bottom, Zoulou, Diva


  I like the look of Roscocotte...oh mighty swatch goddess, could you try Tutulle again please?


----------



## Ernie (Sep 2, 2015)

Finally!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 Top to bottom, left to right Delicanodo, Tutulle, Me Nude, Farida, Very Prive


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 2, 2015)

Ernie said:


> My favorites too, don't know why I can't post those, off to try again.


  Thanks!  I'll burn a lip pencil in sacrifice or something...


----------



## Ernie (Sep 2, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Thanks!  I'll burn a lip pencil in sacrifice or something...


 It must have worked!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 2, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Finally!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You're amazing!  Tytytyty!  What's your favorite nude?


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2015)

Is it Belly Bloom (makes me giggle) or Belle Bloom? NM has it listed as Belle & the others Belly


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2015)

Very Prive


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2015)

Ernie said:


> It must have worked!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 2, 2015)

OMG!! Tutulle is AMAZZZZZZZING! So happy I go it!!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 2, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> You're amazing!  Tytytyty!  What's your favorite nude?


 Tutulle! A no brainier for me.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Is it Belly Bloom (makes me giggle) or Belle Bloom? NM has it listed as Belle & the others Belly :haha:


 It's Belly Bloom!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2015)

Ernie said:


> It's Belly Bloom!


  Thank You! Sooo appreciate the swatches dear!

  I tutulle a pink nude?


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 2, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Tutulle! A no brainier for me.


 It looks pretty beige.  Does it also have pink?


----------



## Ernie (Sep 2, 2015)

The 3 reds in the black package, left to right, 001, 001M, 001S 





elegant-one said:


> Thank You! Sooo appreciate the swatches dear!  I tutulle a pink nude?


 No, it's really a true nude with no peach or pink to it.  I also have swatches of the 3 reds in the black packaging and all the sheers. It's not letting me post again, someone needs to burn another offering!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2015)

Ernie said:


> I also have swatches of the 3 reds in the black packaging and all the sheers. It's not letting me post again, someone needs to burn another offering!


  Specktra is having issues. Nothing is loading almost anywhere on the site.

  Ok, thanks!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> It looks pretty beige. Does it also have pink?








 We asked the same question LOL!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :haha:  We asked the same question LOL!


  Great minds and similar skin tones.   I'm a little disappointed there's no pink...means I really need to swatch in person...maybe this weekend.  I'll be around a larger city for a wedding...should have a NM.  Oh makeup powers, here take my offering of foundation stick.  Angered my face, so may it feed your vengeance...


----------



## Ernie (Sep 2, 2015)

The 3 reds in the black package, left to right, 001, 001M, 001S


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 2, 2015)

@Ernie, you rock!  Gorge!  Too pretty too spendy too many!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 2, 2015)

Ernie said:


> The 3 reds in the black package, left to right, 001, 001M, 001S


  Yay! My second offering was accepted!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2015)

Ernie said:


>








 I just may have to have that satin red.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :eyelove:  I just may have to have that satin red.


  My exact thoughts.  It looks so rich and luscious.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 2, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Yay! My second offering was accepted!


 I need a third one for the sheers!   





elegant-one said:


> :eyelove:  I just may have to have that satin red.


 Would be perfect for you! :encore:  





GreenEyedAllie said:


> My exact thoughts.  It looks so rich and luscious.


 Yes, it's beautiful!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 2, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> @Ernie, you rock!  Gorge!  Too pretty too spendy too many!


 Thanks, I need to share to craziness that is $90! :shock:


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :eyelove:  I just may have to have that satin red.


lol  I made up my mind earlier today I think when it's all say and done I will have all the Reds too elegant lol The sheer for the packaging  The matte cause I love mattes  and the satin cause it's stunning


----------



## Ernie (Sep 2, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Great minds and similar skin tones.   I'm a little disappointed there's no pink...means I really need to swatch in person...maybe this weekend.  I'll be around a larger city for a wedding...should have a NM.  Oh makeup powers, here take my offering of foundation stick.  Angered my face, so may it feed your vengeance...


 Do you mean a lighter pink? The only lighter pink was Bikini.  But Bengali was selling really well for people that like a bright pink. And Pluminette was gorgeous, but I think I'll need Ronron for sure, has the purple edge to it.


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks so much Erine for the beautiful swatches


----------



## Ernie (Sep 2, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> lol  I made up my mind earlier today I think when it's all say and done I will have all the Reds too elegant lol The sheer for the packaging  The matte cause I love mattes  and the satin cause it's stunning


 Solved, I love it!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 2, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Thanks so much Erine for the beautiful swatches


 You are welcome! :encore:


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Thanks, I need to share to craziness that is $90!











Like, are we crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yeeessss!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 2, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Do you mean a lighter pink? The only lighter pink was Bikini.  But Bengali was selling really well for people that like a bright pink. And Pluminette was gorgeous, but I think I'll need Ronron for sure, has the purple edge to it.


  Sad that Tutulle doesn't have pink.  I wanted a nude, and pinky nudes work best on me...they can be pretty beige, but I still need some pink to avoid dead person face.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 2, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Sad that Tutulle doesn't have pink.  I wanted a nude, and pinky nudes work best on me...they can be pretty beige, but I still need some pink to avoid dead person face.


 Hmm, well if you can swatch it in person that would be best. I can swatch it tomorrow in the daylight.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> and the satin cause it's stunning


  YES! That is perfect Glammy! The satin is stunning


----------



## Ernie (Sep 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :werd: :clap: Like, are we crazy :haha:  yeeessss!


 What else is new!


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 2, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Solved, I love it!


 Thanks Erine


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 2, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Hmm, well if you can swatch it in person that would be best. I can swatch it tomorrow in the daylight.


  You're so kind, but don't worry about it.  I'll just have to wait until I can play.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2015)

Ernie said:


> What else is new!


  SOOO true!


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 2, 2015)

Ladies, you all know about Ebates? saks 10% off plus free shipping.  It says an extra 10% off, but I can't get it in my cart.  They still come out $81 a piece, which unless I'm really exhausted, still makes 10%.  I can't figure where the other 10% they are referring to is.  It shows more off in the promotional discount, but it's because they're counting $15 toward the free shipping.  I think. So, not that it makes these any more of a bargain but...  It helps!  Better $81 each than $90!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 2, 2015)

I just cancelled Ronron. 

  It's nice but as I keep looking at it, I realize I don't love it and at $90 I NEED to love it lol.

  Pluminette & Tutelle makes my heart skip a beat so I made the right choice with those.


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 2, 2015)

OK, yes, I have to go on a no buy until xmas.  Er, well, until TF Lips & Boys come out, so that's Thanksgiving!  Oh, Lawd help me!  This is insanity!  But they look really nuanced and pretty, which of course TF is for almost half the price- yeah, it's just damn cray cray!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 2, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> Ladies, you all know about Ebates?  10% off plus free shipping.  It says an extra 10% off, but I can't get it in my cart.  They still come out $81 a piece, which unless I'm really exhausted, still makes 10%.  I can't figure where the other 10% they are referring to is.  It shows more off in the promotional discount, but it's because they're counting $15 toward the free shipping.  I think. So, not that it makes these any more of a bargain but...  It helps!  Better $81 each than $90!


  Which store?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :werd: :clap: Like, are we crazy :haha:  yeeessss!


 :werd: :lmao:


----------



## Ernie (Sep 2, 2015)

Sheers, left to right, bottom left to right Mexicatchy, Escatin, Tres Bea, Loubiminette, You You, Petal Rose,   Bottom, Rose du Desert, Private Number


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2015)

Very prive, just nothing ...... I mean everything :thud: [@] Ernie[/@] what did you do!! :haha:


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :werd: :lmao:


  We totally are... Every dayompom:


----------



## Ernie (Sep 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Very prive, just nothing ...... I mean everything :thud: [@] Ernie[/@] what did you do!! :haha:


 You know I couldn't go through this alone! :yahoo:


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2015)

My sephora order shipped too!! So impera is coming Friday as per the tracking !!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Very prive, just nothing ...... I mean everything :thud: [@] Ernie[/@] what did you do!! :haha:


  YES!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Like, are we crazy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm going in Sis---don't try to stop me.  I need the matte red---matches my CL Pumps
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have to do it---I have to!!!!



....and maybe just two more--for now.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2015)

Ernie said:


> You know I couldn't go through this alone! :yahoo:


 Where else can you find these many crazy people to go with you :lmao: When T posted about these the comment section was a good read :shock: literally divided into two factions ; CL lovers and people who hated it LOL!! She later put up a disclaimer asking everyone one respect others decisions!! hboy:


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I'm going in Sis---don't try to stop me.  I need the matte red---matches my CL Pumps:haha: I have to do it---I have to!!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]....and maybe just two more--for now.[/COLOR]


 :clap: arty2:


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Sheers, left to right, bottom left to right Mexicatchy, Escatin, Tres Bea, Loubiminette, You You, Petal Rose,   Bottom, Rose du Desert, Private Number


  The reds are Divine!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Where else can you find these many crazy people to go with you :lmao: When T posted about these the comment section was a good read :shock: literally divided into two factions ; CL lovers and people who hated it LOL!! She later put up a disclaimer asking everyone one respect others decisions!! hboy:


  I saw that crazy disclaimer! Haters or what.... So silly!  Thats why I love US here!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> Ladies, you all know about Ebates?  10% off plus free shipping.  It says an extra 10% off, but I can't get it in my cart.  They still come out $81 a piece, which unless I'm really exhausted, still makes 10%.  I can't figure where the other 10% they are referring to is.  It shows more off in the promotional discount, but it's because they're counting $15 toward the free shipping.  I think. So, not that it makes these any more of a bargain but...  It helps!  Better $81 each than $90!


  Who???


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Who???


 Saks!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 2, 2015)

delete


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Very prive, just nothing ...... I mean everything
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  SAME.

  I was looking at all of @Ernie 's aaaamazing swatches (THANK YOU!!) and I was doing pretty well until I saw Very Prive and I was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  That's the one I'm going to get I think. Nudes are really hard for me to buy online... even though I'd get the most wear out of it. :/


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 2, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> lol no seriously 3 lipsticks at $270 I'm in shock and have to put myself in time out. lol


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 2, 2015)

Ernie said:


> You know I couldn't go through this alone! :yahoo:


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 2, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> lol no seriously 3 lipsticks at $270 I'm in shock and have to put myself in time out. lol


   I totally understand lol For me it's easier said than done, sadly     





Ernie said:


> Mattes, Top to bottom,  bottom, Top to bottom Elton Moi, Bengali, Survivita, Djalouzi, Roscocotte, Just Nothing, bottom, Zoulou, Diva


   Roscotte, Just Nothing!   





Ernie said:


> Finally!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ooohh   





GreenEyedAllie said:


> Thanks!  I'll burn a lip pencil in sacrifice or something...


  Lol!    





Ernie said:


> The 3 reds in the black package, left to right, 001, 001M, 001S


   Nice!     





Ernie said:


> Sheers, left to right, bottom left to right Mexicatchy, Escatin, Tres Bea, Loubiminette, You You, Petal Rose,   Bottom, Rose du Desert, Private Number


   Whew! Thank you [@]Ernie[/@]!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Saks!





Vineetha said:


> Where else can you find these many crazy people to go with you :lmao: When T posted about these the comment section was a good read :shock: literally divided into two factions ; CL lovers and people who hated it LOL!! She later put up a disclaimer asking everyone one respect others decisions!! hboy:


  Holding hands as we go down another rabbit hole!  Sorry... Ipad & specktra don't love each other


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm going in Sis---don't try to stop me.  I need the matte red---matches my CL Pumps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MEDDY WHYYYYY???

  I just realized I need the matte red to match my pumps as well and Tutulle matches my nude pumps!!!

  #Team Lips & Pumps


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2015)

Roscocotte , Rouge L sheer and Vey prive...............................


----------



## Ernie (Sep 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I'm going in Sis---don't try to stop me.  I need the matte red---matches my CL Pumps:haha: I have to do it---I have to!!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]....and maybe just two more--for now.[/COLOR]


 I was wondering where Ms. Meddy was!   





Vineetha said:


> Where else can you find these many crazy people to go with you :lmao: When T posted about these the comment section was a good read :shock: literally divided into two factions ; CL lovers and people who hated it LOL!! She later put up a disclaimer asking everyone one respect others decisions!! hboy:


 Have to check that out! The haters!  





elegant-one said:


> The reds are Divine!


 I took that picture with you in mind! 





laurennnxox said:


> SAME.  I was looking at all of @Ernie  's aaaamazing swatches (THANK YOU!!) and I was doing pretty well until I saw Very Prive and I was like :shock: :yaay:   That's the one I'm going to get I think. Nudes are really hard for me to buy online... even though I'd get the most wear out of it. :/


 Enjoy!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 2, 2015)

Very prive- gorgeous!!  Diva looks wild Gotta match the pumps...️ I think I'd get the most use out of Rose du Desert...  Thank you for all the pics- you are awesome!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2015)

Ernie said:


> I was wondering where Ms. Meddy was!  Have to check that out! The haters! I took that picture with you in mind! Enjoy!


  Oh Ernie thanks friend! The reds are amazing! Your pic of them is everything! XO


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Roscocotte , Rouge L sheer and Vey prive...............................


  YES!


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Who???


  Sorry abou that! Saks


----------



## mac-obsessed (Sep 2, 2015)

Aw after a little begging and pleading the hubby ordered a lippy for me yesturday   the funny thing is he didn't ask which one ? Lol but he sent me his shipping email and looks like he ordered the RL matte  I love how he knows my type of finish lol I assume he preferred the black packaging ? Lol not sure how he made his decision cause lord knows I didn't even know which one I wanted  yesturday.


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 2, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Which store?





GreenEyedAllie said:


> Which store?


  Sorry saks


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 2, 2015)

Okay damage is done

  Tutulle
  Pluminette
  Rouge Louboutin matte


----------



## thefbomb (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm trying to talk myself out of t but damn I want Matte Bengali, especially after Ernies photos


----------



## katred (Sep 2, 2015)

OMG!! Three cheers for [@]Ernie[/@]!!!!!! What an amazing job! Of course, now I want so many...


----------



## Ernie (Sep 2, 2015)

katred said:


> OMG!! Three cheers for [@]Ernie[/@]!!!!!! What an amazing job! Of course, now I want so many...


 Thanks Kate! Anything for my fellow addicts!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 2, 2015)

Yay!   





thefbomb said:


> I'm trying to talk myself out of t but damn I want Matte Bengali, especially after Ernies photos


 It's a gorgeous shade! I guess they figured that as they have it in two formulas.


----------



## thefbomb (Sep 2, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Yay!  It's a gorgeous shade! I guess they figured that as they have it in two formulas.


 Yes! I was confused for a minute then I figured out they have it in two shades I thought it was an earlier when I saw Ts lists


----------



## blondie929 (Sep 2, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> How can you tell the second nude is a sheer formula? I agree it's amazing, that's one of the colors I like.  Ok, I've studied the photo and the tags on Instagram and I think it's a satin. Based on photos, it's either Tutelle or Me Nude. Not sure which though. It's really hard to say because the colors look completely different on Sephora.  It's driving me INSANE that none of the people on Instagram put the color names in their pictures.


  Your right it could be satin I hope it is


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> When T posted about these the comment section was a good read
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    OMG!!!  That's insane!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 2, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> and the satin cause it's stunning






Way to go Glammy!!!!


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 2, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Delicanodo, Tutulle, Me Nude, Farida, Very Prive


OMG I LOVE YOU FOR DOING THIS.

  Oh dear...I want them all. How will I ever narrow it down to one. I was sure I wanted Tutulle, but now I'm torn betgween Delicanodo, Tutulle, Me Nude and Farida. I want all four, but I can only afford one.


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 2, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Your right it could be satin I hope it is


It is a satin. It's Tutelle. I asked the person on Instagram what color it was and she confirmed.


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> When T posted about these the comment section was a good read
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I asked a friend to help me pick out a lipstick and she goes, "sure." Then I linked her to the CL lipsticks and she was all "NO WAY AM I HELPING YOU TO BUY A $90 LIPSTICK!"

  Haha.

  My boyfriend also thinks I've gone insane.


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 2, 2015)

@Ernie...wow, amazinggggg swatches! Thank you so much   There are way too many winners, I don't see myself stopping at two.


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 2, 2015)

Oh God I also like Rose Du Desert and Private Number.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 2, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Your right it could be satin I hope it is


 I think it's Tutelle, 





Psych1 said:


> @Ernie...wow, amazinggggg swatches! Thank you so much   There are way too many winners, I don't see myself stopping at two.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 2, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> OMG I LOVE YOU FOR DOING THIS.  Oh dear...I want them all. How will I ever narrow it down to one. I was sure I wanted Tutulle, but now I'm torn betgween Delicanodo, Tutulle, Me Nude and Farida. I want all four, but I can only afford one.


 So happy this helps, or makes it worse? :shock: For me Tuttulle was the perfect nude. :eyelove:


----------



## Ernie (Sep 2, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Oh God I also like Rose Du Desert and Private Number.


 Rose du Desert was quite pretty!


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 2, 2015)

Ernie said:


> For me Tuttulle was the perfect nude.


I am going insane. I love them all! EEEP!

  Tuttulle is gorgeous, that's the one I was first drawn to I probably will go with that.


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 2, 2015)

Ok, I pulled the trigger. Tutelle it is.

  Oh I am so excited!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 2, 2015)

Ernie said:


>






Oh Ernie!  They look so much nicer here-----what a presentation


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 2, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> There are way too many winners, I don't see myself stopping at two.


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Oh I was going to be 'miss one and done'----but nooooooo----three's a charm for me------for now.[/COLOR]


  Lol! Which other ones have caught your eye besides the matte red...


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 2, 2015)

So far, on my list are:

  Rouge Louboutin in satin finish
  Rose Du Desert
  Private Number.
  Delicanodo
  Me Nude
  Farida.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 2, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> There are way too many winners, I don't see myself stopping at two.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 2, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> MEDDY WHYYYYY???
> 
> I just realized I need the matte red to match my pumps as well and Tutulle matches my nude pumps!!!
> 
> *#Team Lips & Pumps*


    Yeah---who needs Lips & Boys when we can have Lips & Pumps!!!!!!


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 2, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I really tried to stop at 2 but ended up with 3 and I'm happy with my choices. So no regrets.


  Nice! I think I'm going to end up with 3 as well. Ive gotten Ron Ronn & a Red so far (just for the black packaging bc I don't wear red lol) & now I want nude. I'm thinking Tutulle


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 2, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Lol! Which other ones have caught your eye besides the matte red...


  Rouge Louboutin, + Zoulou and Very Prive caught my eye wallet!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Nice! I think I'm going to end up with 3 as well. Ive gotten Ron Ronn & a Red so far (just for the black packaging bc I don't wear red lol) & now I want nude. I'm thinking Tutulle


    I looked at Tutulle too.  For me that could be for round two!!!!  I had to stop looking----I'm not hypertensive but I'm 
   pretty sure my BP was rising.


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Rouge Louboutin, + Zoulou and Very Prive caught my eye wallet!!![/COLOR]





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I looked at Tutulle too.  For me that could be for round two!!!!  I had to stop looking----I'm not hypertensive but I'm[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   pretty sure my BP was rising.[/COLOR]


 Very Prive is another one I'm eyeing too!  Me too, I had to calm myself. Like, slow your roll, we're playing in a whole different league here.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 3, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Me too, I had to calm myself. Like, slow your roll, we're playing in a whole different league here.


lol yeah those swatches got me excited and I had to come back to earth lol. I'm glad that even after the swatches, I still wanted the ones I had already planned to get. However I had to see swatches of the reds before deciding on those.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Very Prive is very Meddy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right! Plus we like "men" anyway.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Me too, I had to calm myself. Like, slow your roll, we're playing in a whole different league here.


    VP looks like a really nice fall vampy color.  I'm still trying to clam down


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Right! Plus we like "men" anyway.


    Seriously-----I didn't buy a single Boy.  I pretty much OD'd on the TF mattes that launched before the Boys.  
   I do have one mini TF lippie in True Coral------it was part of a promotion---super cute.


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   VP looks like a really nice fall vampy color.  I'm still trying to clam down:hot: [/COLOR]


  It's stunning for fall! The good thing is these are LE, so at least we can pace ourselves.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 3, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I am going insane. I love them all! EEEP!  Tuttulle is gorgeous, that's the one I was first drawn to I probably will go with that.





pandorablack said:


> Ok, I pulled the trigger. Tutelle it is.  Oh I am so excited!!!!


  You won't be disappointed! :encore: 





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Oh Ernie!  They look so much nicer here-----what a presentation[/COLOR]:eyelove:


 The whole counter was gorgeous, very inviting, if you know what I mean!   





Medgal07 said:


> Very Prive is very Meddy!!!:haha:  [COLOR=0000FF]   Yeah---who needs Lips & Boys when we can have Lips & Pumps!!!!!![/COLOR]:shrugs:


 :cheer:


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 3, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> lol yeah those swatches got me excited and I had to come back to earth lol. I'm glad that even after the swatches, I still wanted the ones I had already planned to get. However I had to see swatches of the reds before deciding on those.


 That's awesome, thankfully no regrets! Which red do you like?


----------



## Ernie (Sep 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Rouge Louboutin, + Zoulou and Very Prive caught my eye wallet!!![/COLOR]


 Are those the 3 you got? :eyelove:


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> It's stunning for fall! The good thing is these are LE, so at least we can pace ourselves.


  Yes!!  I'm glad they're permanent but I'm not sure I'll be able to pace myself


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Are those the 3 you got?


  Yes!!  I went loco


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 3, 2015)

@Ernie you are amazing! Thank you so much for the swatches!


  I'm not going to buy anything until I can see them in RL. 

  I'm not going to buy anything until I can see them in RL.   
  I'm not going to buy anything until I can see them in RL.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> @Ernie you are amazing! Thank you so much for the swatches!
> 
> 
> I'm not going to buy anything until I can see them in RL.
> ...


    That's pretty much what I said-----3 times actually and I ended up buying 3 lipsticks!!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That's pretty much what I said-----3 times actually and I ended up buying 3 lipsticks!!!!


  I'm unsubscribing


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I'm unsubscribing


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 3, 2015)

Sephora double charged me. I'm on hold with my bank right now. I'm a bit irritated. This has never happened to me before.


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 3, 2015)

YAY. I contacted my bank and got them to release the funds from one of the charges. Alls well that ends well.


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Yes!!  I'm glad they're permanent but I'm not sure I'll be able to pace myself[/COLOR]:haha:





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Yes!!  I went loco[/COLOR]


  Yay yay!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2015)

She has done some swatches but the shades look really different here!  http://www.thestyleandbeautydoctor.com/2015/09/christian-louboutin-lipstick-swatches-on-dark-skin-overview-of-all-shades/


----------



## Kaidan (Sep 3, 2015)

Ernie said:


>


  Thank you so much for the swatches Ernie! 

  My wallet is in trouble now that I've seen these swatches. If I had to pick ONLY ONE from the entire line it would be Bikini.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I did like Ron Ron, Pluminette, Belly Bloom, Loubeach, Matte Bengali, Elton Moi,  Mexicatchy, Escaping, Tres Bea, Petal Rose, and the three classic reds. I'll buy Bikini after Christmas and say that it's a reward for getting A's on this semester or something like that. XD


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I can say this here because I intend to buy at least one lipstick, but they look like fishing lures to me!!![/COLOR]


:lol: YES!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2015)

Ernie said:


> The lighting wasn't great, but I spent about an hour swatching and writing everything down for my ladies!  Left to right Ronron, Let me tell you, Tres Decollete, Impera, Bikini and on the bottom also l to r, Pluminette, Bengali





Ernie said:


> Belly Bloom, Sevillana, Miss Clichy, Torerra, Youpiyou, bottom, Miss Loubi, Loubeach Left to right and bottom to top





Ernie said:


> Top to bottom, left to right Delicanodo, Tutulle, Me Nude, Farida, Very Prive Aaah, sorry ladies, I'll be back. I'm having problems loading pictures, weird. Some images failed to upload: image.jpg - {error} image.jpg - {error} image.jpg - {error} image.jpg - {error} image.jpg - {error} You can try re-selecting them and uploading again.


Thank you Ernie! You're the best!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2015)

Matte Bengali or Roscocotte?? I am officially loosing it


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2015)

hmmm.....Imagine them coming up with LE versions of the lipsticks like the scarabee collection


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Matte Bengali or Roscocotte?? I am officially loosing it


  I love both of those!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> hmmm.....Imagine them coming up with LE versions of the lipsticks like the scarabee collection


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I love both of those!


  bengali?


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.thestyleandbeautydoctor.com/2015/09/christian-louboutin-lipstick-swatches-on-dark-skin-overview-of-all-shades/


  I really like Petal Rose now too


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> bengali?


  YES def. Bengali!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I really like Petal Rose now too :worms: :sigh:


 Yes it looks nice :eyelove: :sigh:


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes it looks nice


  Seriously...


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> YES def. Bengali!


  Its on backorder on NM! Probably a good thing


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 3, 2015)

did the liners sell out on  sephora or they was never on the site


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Its on backorder on NM! Probably a good thing








 Maybe LOL!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> did the liners sell out on sephora or they was never on the site


  They never had them


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> They never had them


thanks elegant


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> thanks elegant


  Sure thing. I'm definitely getting the lip liner!


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Sure thing. I'm definitely getting the lip liner!


Me too I want them all


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Sure thing. I'm definitely getting the lip liner!


  Yes i wnt that pinky nude shade too! I am thinking its Leanu? Hate the online swatches!! Looks SO different!


----------



## MissElle12 (Sep 3, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> did the liners sell out on sephora or they was never on the site


They were never on the site but they have them in the store. They will probably end up on the site eventually.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> She has done some swatches but the shades look really different here!  http://www.thestyleandbeautydoctor.com/2015/09/christian-louboutin-lipstick-swatches-on-dark-skin-overview-of-all-shades/


  WoC swatches! I'm happy with my choices so far, whew


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes i wnt that pinky nude shade too! I am thinking its Leanu? Hate the online swatches!! Looks SO different!


  I'm getting Leanue. Yep, the online swatches look so different.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> WoC swatches! I'm happy with my choices so far, whew








 yay!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

Well, I am going to go find my UPS dude right now to get my red CL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We wouldn't want it to melt right


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Well, I am going to go find my UPS dude right now to get my red CL :haha:  We wouldn't want it to melt right


  Gotta keep that precious beauty safe!  So exciting...please swatch when you can. ️


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.thestyleandbeautydoctor.com/2015/09/christian-louboutin-lipstick-swatches-on-dark-skin-overview-of-all-shades/


 They certainly do.  There I like  Just Nothing better than Zoulou


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Well, I am going to go find my UPS dude right now to get my red CL
> 
> 
> 
> ...






OMG it's arriving today?   For $90 they need to be melt-proof.  In fact, I expect them to whisper sweet nothings in my ear!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> WoC swatches! I'm happy with my choices so far, whew


    Which did you order AWS?


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes i wnt that pinky nude shade too! I am thinking its Leanu? *Hate the online swatches!! Looks SO different!*


    They really do---very confusing---guess we'll have to get them all, by finish!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Sure thing. I'm definitely getting the lip liner!


   I couldn't decide which to try first


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 3, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> They were never on the site but they have them in the store. They will probably end up on the site eventually.


thanks misselle


elegant-one said:


> :haha:  Of course..that's how we roll    I'm getting Leanue. Yep, the online swatches look so different.


 So true  How we roll I love it


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Its on backorder on NM! Probably a good thing






The rabbit hole is getting bigger.  Bengali is


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> So exciting...please swatch when you can. ️


 YES---swatches please Sis-----is it there yet???  I sound like the kid in the back seat of the car---"are we there yet?," and we haven't even left the driveway!!!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 3, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> @Ernie  you are amazing! Thank you so much for the swatches!   I'm not going to buy anything until I can see them in RL.    I'm not going to buy anything until I can see them in RL.    I'm not going to buy anything until I can see them in RL.


  You're. Welcome!  





Kaidan said:


> Thank you so much for the swatches Ernie!   My wallet is in trouble now that I've seen these swatches. If I had to pick ONLY ONE from the entire line it would be Bikini.:eyelove:   I did like Ron Ron, Pluminette, Belly Bloom, Loubeach, Matte Bengali, Elton Moi,  Mexicatchy, Escaping, Tres Bea, Petal Rose, and the three classic reds. I'll buy Bikini after Christmas and say that it's a reward for getting A's on this semester or something like that. XD


  That sounds like a good idea!  





Vineetha said:


> hmmm.....Imagine them coming up with LE versions of the lipsticks like the scarabee collection :nuts: :haha:


 Devils advocate! :shock:  





Vineetha said:


> bengali?


 Gorgeous color


----------



## Ernie (Sep 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :sigh: [COLOR=0000FF]The rabbit hole is getting bigger.  Bengali is [/COLOR]:eyelove:


 You need that color, it would look beautiful on you. Just saying.....  





elegant-one said:


> Well, I am going to go find my UPS dude right now to get my red CL :haha:  We wouldn't want it to melt right


 Ah, stalking the UPS man, got it!


----------



## SerenLuv (Sep 3, 2015)

Got my matte Rouge Louboutin today.  It is gorgeous.  Now, should I get RonRon or Bengali? decisions!!!  My friend's husband stopped at Saks when they released to buy her a few.  She wanted 5, he came home with 8.  She was so happy and she really likes all of them.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 3, 2015)

SerenLuv said:


> Got my matte Rouge Louboutin today.  It is gorgeous.  Now, should I get RonRon or Bengali? decisions!!!  My friend's husband stopped at Saks when they released to buy her a few.  She wanted 5, he came home with 8.  She was so happy and she really likes all of them.


 Enjoy it, it's gorgeous! What a lucky girl your friend is! Both those shades are pretty that you're thinking of.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> She has done some swatches but the shades look really different here!  http://www.thestyleandbeautydoctor.com/2015/09/christian-louboutin-lipstick-swatches-on-dark-skin-overview-of-all-shades/





elegant-one said:


> I really like Petal Rose now too :worms: :sigh:





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]They certainly do.  There I like  Just Nothing better than Zoulou[/COLOR]:shock:


  It's unbelievable at the difference on different skin tones, I'm a NC15, and then again on the lips they will look different according to our pigmentation.  On me everything is darker, so I can get away with the very lightest shades.   But honestly I think you will love all your choices, they are all so pretty!  And I ordered Ronron and MeNude!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2015)

Girlies show me that corner you talk about!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got bengali and Leanu liner !!  Bengali is on back order both at NM and Saks! So got it from Nordstrom (snail mail) and Leanu from Saks (Sloth mail)  (because of the 10% off)

  I am done for real this time!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 3, 2015)

Left to right, Just Nothing, Tutulle, mixed together


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2015)

Ernie said:


>


  Soooo Pretty!!! Loving "just nothing"


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

False alarm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was the TF Something Wild & YSL Black Red. Pluminette Tomorrow & sheer red on Sat. BUMMER! I swore the tracking said it was scheduled for today


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Soooo Pretty!!! Loving "just nothing"


  YES! I want Just Nothing!!!! YES


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Girlies show me that corner you talk about!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 no you're not!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2015)

ITS HERE!!! I loooove Ronron


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Sep 3, 2015)

ok I  can take "just nothing" off my list. I've narrowed it down to RonRon, Miss clichy and zoulou!! I want the Maya liner too!! im bout to pull the plug for zoulou tho!! it's the only shade that's tellin me to follow my instinct n jump off the bridge for...lemme see if I got some nordy notes lol cuz errrr uuuuh...I cant seem to wait for a Sephora sale!!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Sep 3, 2015)

Vine...is that the actual necklace in the first pic it comes with? EEEEK!! RonRon is gorge...it's lookin too close to **please forgive me for speaking such cheapness in the same breff as these CL's** Mac's up the amp-ish!! my main review I wanna hear yall give is....**cue D'Angelo** how does it feeeeeeel-yea


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> ITS HERE!!! I loooove Ronron








 It's SOOOO BEAUTIFUL!!!! It will look amazing on you! Thanks


----------



## deadSAVVY (Sep 3, 2015)

Oh my gosh, BEAUTIFUL!! :eyelove:


----------



## beautycool (Sep 3, 2015)

Has anyone got the red sheer one yet   Thank you for all the swatches they look brill   My list not got no bigger ATM  I'm only at one ATM   Red sheer !!!!  ️


----------



## Ernie (Sep 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> False alarm :haha:  It was the TF Something Wild & YSL Black Red. Pluminette Tomorrow & sheer red on Sat. BUMMER! I swore the tracking said it was scheduled for today ooh:


 Oh no, but pretties anyway! Can you swatch both of those for me? I ordered the YSl and am thinking about Something Wild! Same tastes: :encore:


----------



## Ernie (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> ITS HERE!!! I loooove Ronron :nanas:


 Gorgeous! Enjoy it. I just ordered it


----------



## Ernie (Sep 3, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> ok I  can take "just nothing" off my list. I've narrowed it down to RonRon, Miss clichy and zoulou!! I want the Maya liner too!! im bout to pull the plug for zoulou tho!! it's the only shade that's tellin me to follow my instinct n jump off the bridge for...lemme see if I got some nordy notes lol cuz errrr uuuuh...I cant seem to wait for a Sephora sale!!





KiKi Kontour said:


> Vine...is that the actual necklace in the first pic it comes with? EEEEK!! RonRon is gorge...it's lookin too close to **please forgive me for speaking such cheapness in the same breff as these CL's** Mac's up the amp-ish!! my main review I wanna hear yall give is....**cue D'Angelo** how does it feeeeeeel-yea


 Nice choices, I thought up the amp too, but it's different!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

Ernie said:


>


  I did. my dear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SW is in TF Fall thread & the YSL is in the Sephora thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  SW is really really pretty on.
  We do love the same things


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

Ernie said:


> I just ordered it


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> Vine...is that the actual necklace in the first pic it comes with? EEEEK!! RonRon is gorge...it's lookin too close to **please forgive me for speaking such cheapness in the same breff as these CL's** Mac's up the amp-ish!! my main review I wanna hear yall give is....**cue D'Angelo** how does it feeeeeeel-yea


  The chain that comes with it is the silk like thread that you can see in  the second picture!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> It's SOOOO BEAUTIFUL!!!! It will look amazing on you! Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I see it (might have used a magnifying glass) but


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The chain that comes with it is the silk like thread that you can see in  the second picture!!


 
  I do think they could have done better than a ribbon, though, huh!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 3, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> Ladies, you all know about Ebates?  10% off plus free shipping.  It says an extra 10% off, but I can't get it in my cart.  They still come out $81 a piece, which unless I'm really exhausted, still makes 10%.  I can't figure where the other 10% they are referring to is.  It shows more off in the promotional discount, but it's because they're counting $15 toward the free shipping.  I think. So, not that it makes these any more of a bargain but...  It helps!  Better $81 each than $90!


  Which store?





Vineetha said:


> ITS HERE!!! I loooove Ronron :nanas:


  How pink vs. purple does it look on your lips?


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 3, 2015)

Also, general question to the couple of you that have yours....how does the formula perform?  How would you compare it to other HE brand's lippies?


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 3, 2015)

Oh, and because I'm terrible at putting all my thoughts in one post, apparently.  I wake up and come to lunch break to 96 new posts...I assumed Tom Ford and Christian Louboutin were having a shouting match on here or something. :haha:


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Oh, and because I'm terrible at putting all my thoughts in one post, apparently. I wake up and come to lunch break to 96 new posts...I assumed Tom Ford and Christian Louboutin were having a shouting match on here or something.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> ITS HERE!!! I loooove Ronron :nanas:


  Stunning! Love it...enjoy!!! How does it feel on the lips?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2015)

Okay so I tried it on and my intitial thoughts!
  Satin finish feels so good on lips. It is creamy but not creamy enough to cause bleeding. Excellent color payoff. Finish is not overly shiny but there is some shine to it, the kind that makes the lips appear smoother & Fuller! The shade RonRon is a purple pink on me , a tad more purple toned than pink!! if you ask me if its one of a kind, never before seen formula IDK. It *definitely* feels superior in the formula & texture and easily a favorite (not sure if the last part is a good thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). There is a slight mimosa like fragrance to it, not really overpowering (subtler than guerlin but you can still smell it, fades over time). No discernible taste! hth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh the lipstick bullet feels nicely weighted and slightly heavy even lol!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Okay so I tried it on and my intitial thoughts! Satin finish feels so good on lips. It is creamy but not creamy enough to cause bleeding. Excellent color payoff. Finish is not overly shiny but there is some shine to it, the kind that makes the lips appear smoother & Fuller! The shade RonRon is a purple pink on me , a tad more purple toned than pink!! if you ask me if its one of a kind, never before seen formula IDK. It *definitely* feels superior in the formula & texture and easily a favorite (not sure if the last part is a good thing :shock: ). There is a slight mimosa like fragrance to it, not really overpowering (subtler than guerlin but you can still smell it, fades over time). No discernible taste! hth   Oh the lipstick bullet feels nicely weighted and slightly heavy even lol!


    I love how the satins look!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 3, 2015)

The gold lipstick casing looks like something Isabella Rosselini would use in "Death Becomes Her"


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I love how the satins look!


 Yes that finish is awesome!! 





awickedshape said:


> The gold lipstick casing looks like something Isabella Rosselini would use in "Death Becomes Her"


 LOL!! The top closure of the case is actually attached like a hinge so it opens like flap! (Not sure if you get the idea  )


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes that finish is awesome!! LOL!! The top closure of the case is actually attached like a hinge so it opens like flap! (Not sure if you get the idea  )


  Yes lol


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 3, 2015)

Ernie said:


>


'Dun dun dun, another one bites the dust...'


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> 'Dun dun dun, another one bites the dust...'









Yay! Which one did you get!!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yay! Which one did you get!!!


Oh, just nothing...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love the idea of Ronron, but if it leans more purple, I would definitely need to try in person.  I can't get a handle on Impera...it looks different every time I see it.  I almost also got Rococotte or the sheer LB.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Oh, just nothing...   I love the idea of Ronron, but if it leans more purple, I would definitely need to try in person.  I can't get a handle on Impera...it looks different every time I see it.  I almost also got Rococotte or the sheer LB.


 Yay!!  just nothing I can help you with the impera situation :haha: Mine comes Tomm!! :lol:


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I can help you with the impera situation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the warning to stay out of here.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Okay so I tried it on and my intitial thoughts!
> Satin finish feels so good on lips. It is creamy but not creamy enough to cause bleeding. Excellent color payoff. Finish is not overly shiny but there is some shine to it, the kind that makes the lips appear smoother & Fuller! The shade RonRon is a purple pink on me , a tad more purple toned than pink!! if you ask me if its one of a kind, never before seen formula IDK. It *definitely* feels superior in the formula & texture and easily a favorite (not sure if the last part is a good thing
> 
> 
> ...


  Awesome! Thanks for your thoughts dear.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tasteless!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Oh, just nothing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Awesome! Thanks for your thoughts dear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That part was specifically for you


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Thanks for the warning to stay out of here.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> That part was specifically for you








 I thought so lol! Tasteless


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I thought so lol! Tasteless :amused:


 I just got aN out of stock notification from Nordstrom!! I was like noooooooo Bengali!!! It was for a Tom ford perfume vial LOL!! Remind me never to choose samples from them lol!! ooh: I hope the liners have more than 0.000001 oz of product in them LOL! That's what's worrying me about Leanu!! :haha: Saks has 10% off today plus an evates of 10% FYI......


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Saks has 10% off today plus an evates of 10% FYI......


  Thats insane! I've never had that happen before with a sample 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bet your heart was beating fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its a shame that someone, especially CL.com doesn't give that info.






 my cart LOL!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Thats insane! I've never had that happen before with a sample
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Rip off the Bandaid lmao
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  For a moment it stopped!! I would have ordered from NM or saks had it not been on back order! I couldnt go through with the ordeal of hitting submit again


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Rip off the Bandaid lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  Is the ribbon nice? Does each shade have a different color ribbon?

  Hey, you have to send me a wake up call for the Chanel Infiniment & the Holiday Guerlain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...makes me afraid to leave the house


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

OMG...I forgot to post this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This morning when I went to the usual place to find my UPS dude, I saw his truck parked in front so I walked over (I can hear him in the back of the truck) so I bang on the side of the truck several times in a funny way & then I peak inside the truck....it WASN'T HIM..it was a sub!!!!!!!!!!! I died laughing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank goodness he thought it was funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There was also a store worker on the sidewalk that saw me bang on the truck & he was laughing his butt off at me. Geesh!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 3, 2015)

http://imsoversailles.com/2015/09/christian-louboutin-lipstick-review/


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 3, 2015)

https://instagram.com/p/7LhVnvQezB/


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :lmao:   Is the ribbon nice? Does each shade have a different color ribbon?  Hey, you have to send me a wake up call for the Chanel Infiniment & the Holiday Guerlain :haha: ...makes me afraid to leave the house :amused:


 I think they all come in a creamy golden shade except for rouge ones that come with black!!  Ooo yes infiniment :thud: :amused: you got it!!  Just got shipping notification for Leanu from saks (which doesn't mean a thing since you know it has to walk backwards and forward a couple of days before chilling out at the local PO before finally making it home :lmao: )


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> OMG...I forgot to post this :lmao:  This morning when I went to the usual place to find my UPS dude, I saw his truck parked in front so I walked over (I can hear him in the back of the truck) so I bang on the side of the truck several times in a funny way & then I peak inside the truck....it WASN'T HIM..it was a sub!!!!!!!!!!! I died laughing   Thank goodness he thought it was funny :lmaoo: There was also a store worker on the sidewalk that saw me bang on the truck & he was laughing his butt off at me. Geesh!


 Omg :lmao:


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> https://instagram.com/p/7LhVnvQezB/


 Roscocotte again :thud:


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> http://imsoversailles.com/2015/09/christian-louboutin-lipstick-review/









"Who pays this price? *Wealthy people who don’t know what else to do with their money *and the stupid but relentless slaves to fashion and novelty" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  "Oh and it comes with some cheap piece of string so that you can wear it as a necklace…no thanks (like that makes it worth it!?)"

  I really think these are a type of art...it's Christian Louboutin! I can appreciate it. I for one happen to love the ribbon. And, I'm certainly not stupid.......well, sometimes...Vee can attest to that lol. REALLY?


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Roscocotte again


  OMGosh YES! LOVE LOVE LOVE it there!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Roscocotte again


Me too!  I really really am loving how it's swatching.  I'm trying to sit on my hands since I will be around a big enough city that should have them to play with.


----------



## urbis (Sep 3, 2015)

Luckily there' s no way to get this brand around here ... The products are stunnig (and their prices too)


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> "Who pays this price? *Wealthy people who don’t know what else to do with their money *and the stupid but relentless slaves to fashion and novelty"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I took it as a blogger trying to sound edgy and appeal to mass readers.  Should I buy this? Nope.  Is it technically in my price range? Nope.  Do I want it/love it for the artistic nature of the piece and how it embodies a celebration of my love for makeup?  Yup!  Plus, I took advantage of the Ebates deal with Saks and got it 10% off plus 10% cash back.  I'm ok with that considering I do not see my choices necessarily being around for the VIB sale.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Just got shipping notification for Leanu from saks (which doesn't mean a thing since you know *it has to walk backwards and forward a couple of days before chilling out at the local PO before finally making it home*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## beautycool (Sep 3, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I took it as a blogger trying to sound edgy and appeal to mass readers.  Should I buy this? Nope.  Is it technically in my price range? Nope.  Do I want it/love it for the artistic nature of the piece and how it embodies a celebration of my love for makeup?  Yup!  Plus, I took advantage of the Ebates deal with Saks and got it 10% off plus 10% cash back.  I'm ok with that considering I do not see my choices necessarily being around for the VIB sale.


  Hi there how did you get ten percent off saks and when ?  I can't order from there anyhow I don't think as leaving on the 8 th if we don't decide to leave on the 13 th    It won't have enough time to get here boo hoo


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Sep 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> "Who pays this price? *Wealthy people who don’t know what else to do with their money *and the stupid but relentless slaves to fashion and novelty"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I am totally prepared for the backlash that will come with buying a $90 lipstick (or 2) but like I ranted in my blog-HAVE YALL READ MY BLOG YET 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-the makeup world isn't for everyone esp those who dnt understand the love and art of it yet I don't judge when folks stand in line for $200+ Jordan's n etc so let me enjoy my dmn $90 lipstick while eating ramen noodles for 2 wks n let me be...shyt!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

Ernie said:


> And I ordered Ronron and MeNude!


   Oh I hope so.  I trust you Ernie!!!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 3, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> That's awesome, thankfully no regrets! Which red do you like?


The matte red.


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 3, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> https://instagram.com/p/7LhVnvQezB/


Thanks for posting I need Roscocotte I loveeeeeee it


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 3, 2015)

beautycool said:


> It won't have enough time to get here boo hoo


Do you do ebates?  I have no idea how fast Saks ships...this is my first purchase from them.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :meh: "Who pays this price? *Wealthy people who don’t know what else to do with their money* and the stupid but relentless slaves to fashion and novelty" :nope:   "Oh and it comes with some cheap piece of string so that you can wear it as a necklace…no thanks (like that makes it worth it!?)"  I really think these are a type of art...it's Christian Louboutin! I can appreciate it. I for one happen to love the ribbon. And, I'm certainly not stupid.......well, sometimes...Vee can attest to that lol. REALLY?


 I seriously didn't go through what was written!! Browsed pictures and swatches!! But really did she just call us stupid ?? :lmao: well joke is on you!! We are not stupid we are crazy


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> OMGosh YES! LOVE LOVE LOVE it there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does it remind anyone else of TF Negligee or is that just my crazy eyes?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Do you do ebates?  I have no idea how fast Saks ships...this is my first purchase from them.


 They ship pretty quick like in few hours but use FedEx smart post! So it takes a while!! :sigh:


----------



## beautycool (Sep 3, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Do you do ebates?  I have no idea how fast Saks ships...this is my first purchase from them.


  Hi there I have ebates yes  do I go through ebates and ten percent comes off the price too aswell as cash back then ? I couldn't find it on ebates where it says 10% off The red sheer I wanted says 8/9 could ship before it's on pre order  I'm leaving the 8 th if not staying till 13 th lol hubby not made his mind up yet


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> They ship pretty quick like in few hours but use FedEx smart post! So it takes a while!!


I HATE Smart Post.  But I really can't complain since free shipping...just hope it doesn't melt!  Oh, BTW, if you swatch Impera for us, could you please do So Vain beside it?  In some pictures I think it looks similar and others not...I'm trying to figure it (Impera) out.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> i think she got the zoulou shade mixed up but dnt worry...i'll confirm it when I get mine in hand n snap a pic...laaaawd I need to update my blog :shock:   snail mail lololol right but laaaawd I've never ordered from saks...please dnt tell me they THAT slow??? DID U SAY 10% OFF :shock:   Oh so u got all fancy n wanna present it wit ur good shyt huh...ok ok ok I see what u did to me wit that one!!! u totally sold me wit the PLANTED chain lol. I was like oh shyt CL goin like THAT!!!! lol it's so perfect but I guess i'll settle for the ribbon...unless u wanna gimme ur address n leave ur window open so I sneak in n take the necklace...  OMG that is one of my faaaaavorite classic movies (along with Serial Mom and She-Devil w/Rosanne Barr) I can stop what im doin n watchin like its the first time!!  I am totally prepared for the backlash that will come with buying a $90 lipstick (or 2) but like I ranted in my blog-HAVE YALL READ MY BLOG YET
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Omg :lmao: Saks uses fedex smart post K, not sure how fast they are to your destination but it takes a while to east coast!! Hehe glad the chain trick worked


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I HATE Smart Post.  But I really can't complain since free shipping...just hope it doesn't melt!  Oh, BTW, if you swatch Impera for us, could you please do So Vain beside it?  In some pictures I think it looks similar and others not...I'm trying to figure it (Impera) out.


 Will do!!


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 3, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Does it remind anyone else of TF Negligee or is that just my crazy eyes?


I need to wear negligee again to be sure But lord Roscocotte is in my cart  It's stunning


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Will do!!


You're the best, thanks!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> i think she got the zoulou shade mixed up but dnt worry...i'll confirm it when I get mine in hand n snap a pic...laaaawd I need to update my blog
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 and said as only you could! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I forgot Kiki...need to go to your blog!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Girlies show me that corner you talk about!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Oh you're killing it with these fab swatches!!!  Thank you so much.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I seriously didn't go through what was written!! Browsed pictures and swatches!! But really did she just call us stupid ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  YES!!! She did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  CRAZY...we are indeed


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :meh: "Who pays this price? *Wealthy people who don’t know what else to do with their money* and the stupid but relentless slaves to fashion and novelty" :nope:   "Oh and it comes with some cheap piece of string so that you can wear it as a necklace…no thanks (like that makes it worth it!?)"  I really think these are a type of art...it's Christian Louboutin! I can appreciate it. I for one happen to love the ribbon. And, I'm certainly not stupid.......well, sometimes...Vee can attest to that lol. REALLY?


     From seeing her writing style and the fact that she  gleefully included herself in that I absolutely took *zero* offence.    





KiKi Kontour said:


> i think she got the zoulou shade mixed up but dnt worry...i'll confirm it when I get mine in hand n snap a pic...laaaawd I need to update my blog :shock:   snail mail lololol right but laaaawd I've never ordered from saks...please dnt tell me they THAT slow??? DID U SAY 10% OFF :shock:   Oh so u got all fancy n wanna present it wit ur good shyt huh...ok ok ok I see what u did to me wit that one!!! u totally sold me wit the PLANTED chain lol. I was like oh shyt CL goin like THAT!!!! lol it's so perfect but I guess i'll settle for the ribbon...unless u wanna gimme ur address n leave ur window open so I sneak in n take the necklace...  OMG that is one of my faaaaavorite classic movies (along with Serial Mom and She-Devil w/Rosanne Barr) I can stop what im doin n watchin like its the first time!!  I am totally prepared for the backlash that will come with buying a $90 lipstick (or 2) but like I ranted in my blog-HAVE YALL READ MY BLOG YET
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I love DBH lol It's hilarious!!! She-Devil, yassssss!    





Vineetha said:


> I seriously didn't go through what was written!! Browsed pictures and swatches!! But really did she just call us stupid ?? :lmao: well joke is on you!! We are not stupid we are crazy


   Considering she bought her stuff too I'm reading it as tongue-in-cheek. She says, "Who pays this price? Wealthy people who don’t know what else to do with their money and the stupid but relentless slaves to fashion and novelty, such as…the wonderful and talented writer of this blog."  And "I will say this though, the lipstick is damn good."   And "Basically, if you’re obsessed with fashion and beauty to this extent that you might just be able to force yourself to pay £60 for a lipstick then do it."    I don't feel offended by it at all. I might side-eye myself for buying 'em lol but I'm not feeling any judgement


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 3, 2015)

There's a reason for things being considered "luxury" as it's not intended to appeal to the masses.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> They ship pretty quick like in few hours but use FedEx smart post! So it takes a while!!


  Fedex smart post is the worst shipping!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 3, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> From seeing her writing style and the fact that she  gleefully included herself in that I absolutely took *zero* offence. I love DBH lol It's hilarious!!! She-Devil, yassssss! Considering she bought her stuff too I'm reading it as tongue-in-cheek. She says, "Who pays this price? Wealthy people who don’t know what else to do with their money and the stupid but relentless slaves to fashion and novelty, such as…the wonderful and talented writer of this blog."  And "I will say this though, the lipstick is damn good."   And "Basically, if you’re obsessed with fashion and beauty to this extent that you might just be able to force yourself to pay £60 for a lipstick then do it."    I don't feel offended by it at all. I might side-eye myself for buying 'em lol but I'm not feeling any judgement


  That's how I took it, too.  And British humor (humour?)...


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> False alarm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   They're awesome too Sis. 



 Running to TF  & YSL threads to see your fab swatches.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> YES! I want Just Nothing!!!! YES


  It's JUST so pretty!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Roscocotte again :thud:


  Lol!  





elegant-one said:


> :eyelove:  OMGosh YES! LOVE LOVE LOVE it there! :shock:


   Uh-oh!!    





GreenEyedAllie said:


> I took it as a blogger trying to sound edgy and appeal to mass readers.  Should I buy this? Nope.  Is it technically in my price range? Nope.  *Do I want it/love it for the artistic nature of the piece and how it embodies a celebration of my love for makeup?  Yup!*  Plus, I took advantage of the Ebates deal with Saks and got it 10% off plus 10% cash back.  I'm ok with that considering I do not see my choices necessarily being around for the VIB sale.


   Lol yes!     





allthingsglam said:


> Thanks for posting I need Roscocotte I loveeeeeee it





allthingsglam said:


> I need to wear negligee again to be sure But lord Roscocotte is in my cart  It's stunning


  Hi!!! I hope you love it, [@]allthingsglam[/@]!!      





Purple Popcorn said:


> There's a reason for things being considered "luxury" as it's not intended to appeal to the masses.


    That super-exclusivity we've been talking about here and there.    





GreenEyedAllie said:


> That's how I took it, too.  And British humor (*humour*?)...


  Perhaps? I thought her "About" section was interesting  Ps I use the Brit spelling so holla lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> and said as only you could!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Would you please translate what she said for me??


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I seriously didn't go through what was written!! Browsed pictures and swatches!! But really did she just call us stupid ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Who called us stupid?  Outta my way---let me at umm



Don't try to hold me back Vee!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Would you please translate what she said for me??








 She makes me laugh every time


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> It's JUST so pretty!!!


  YES!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Do you do ebates?  I have no idea how fast Saks ships...this is my first purchase from them.


  Saks ships pretty fast.  I ordered this morning and it shipped within two hours.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Would you please translate what she said for me??


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 3, 2015)

Yes! Just got a e-mail that I have a Nordstrom note! I knew I had at least 1 pending and it came just in time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I ordered Bengali Satin, now I'm at 4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Bengali Satin
  Pluminette
  Tutulle
  Rouge Louboutin Matte


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Fedex smart post is the worst shipping!


   I'll be paying close attention this time.   BTW, my Chantecaille blush shipped



I forgot I ordered it.  It arrives on Saturday.  That was way quick!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Yes! Just got a e-mail that I have a Nordstrom note! I knew I had at least 1 pending and it came just in time
> 
> 
> 
> ...






   Yay!!!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 3, 2015)

I've lost track, is anyone getting Very Prive?

  PS the matte Rouge Louboutin reminds me of VG1.


----------



## beautycool (Sep 3, 2015)

Can't order now this sucks   As we leaving on the 8 th that's our flight day but hubby maybe wanting to stay on I haven't a clue yet he cannot make his stupid mind up  If I knew we were staying I be ordering up one atleast one lol  I even looked at paying extra for shipping but still says 8 or 9 I think  Can't see why it takes ages lol   I just wait to get to uk  Or go in neiman Marcus and actually see if they have a counter there I think not though lol  Why didn't I order the other day


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Yes! Just got a e-mail that I have a Nordstrom note! I knew I had at least 1 pending and it came just in time
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Awesome!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

BTW, my Chantecaille blush shipped
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


I forgot I ordered it.  It arrives on Saturday.  That was way quick!!!! 
  :cheer:  We can call you a makeup hoarder lover!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I've lost track, is anyone getting Very Prive?
> 
> PS the matte Rouge Louboutin reminds me of VG1.


 Me me me



It's deep and dark!!!  Are you getting it AWS??  I'lm also getting RL---I'll call that one my first love!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Me me me
> 
> 
> 
> It's deep and dark!!!  Are you getting it AWS??  I'lm also getting RL---I'll call that one my first love!!!


 
  Yay!!!
  I kinda want to. But I also feel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for getting them lol

  The matte and satin RL look great!!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 3, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I've lost track, is anyone getting Very Prive?  PS the matte Rouge Louboutin reminds me of VG1.


  We should have just assigned everyone a few shades.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> BTW, my Chantecaille blush shipped
> 
> 
> 
> ...








We can call you a makeup hoarder lover!



Yes please.   That would be quite accurate


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 3, 2015)

My list has doubled thanks to all these swatches.

  I'm loving the looks of Very Prive, Just Nothing, Matte Rouge Loub., & Rococotte.

  Ughhhhhhhhhhhh I don't WANNA WAIT
  but I really should.

  Also my boyfriend would strangle me, since I've shown him these new lipsticks and made the mistake of telling him they were $90. If he see's 4 suddenly crop up.... well...


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> My list has doubled thanks to all these swatches.
> 
> I'm loving the looks of Very Prive, Just Nothing, Matte Rouge Loub., & Rococotte.
> 
> ...


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> We can call you a makeup hoarder lover!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes please.   That would be quite accurate


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 3, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> We should have just assigned everyone a few shades.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Yay!!!
> I kinda want to. But I also feel
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm starting with the matte but I'm thinking I'll get the satin too at some point.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


>


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> My list has doubled thanks to all these swatches.
> 
> I'm loving the looks of Very Prive, Just Nothing, Matte Rouge Loub., & Rococotte.
> 
> ...


    Who signs their own death sentence



You never LIPSTICK and TELL!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


>


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Who signs their own death sentence
> 
> 
> 
> You here LIPSTICK and TELL!!!!


  She should just tell him that she is investing in Art


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> She should just tell him that she is investing in Art


 Or beautifully crafted multi purpose self defense stuff!! :lmao:


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Who signs their own death sentence
> 
> 
> 
> You here LIPSTICK and TELL!!!!








  I know it was a MISTAKE!!!!!!!!!! I'm going to have to do the good ol' @ashievic style and sneak these boxes into the house.

  if I get caught his reaction will be like:


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Or beautifully crafted multi purpose self defense stuff!!


  LMAO I sure need it around here!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> :haha:   I know it was a MISTAKE!!!!!!!!!! I'm going to have to do the good ol' @ashievic  style and sneak these boxes into the house.  if I get caught his reaction will be like:


 Nordstrom samples!! That's what's always in my boxes


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Nordstrom samples!! That's what's always in my boxes








 LMAO omg!!!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Or beautifully crafted multi purpose self defense stuff!!


  YES!!! That definitely will work too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I kinda like that description Vee!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Nordstrom samples!! That's what's always in my boxes


  You're on a roll tonight! Yes, samples ....


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 3, 2015)

*sweats*

  3 are sitting in my cart right now.

  The responsible me says I should just get ONE and get the other two during the 20% vibr sale. Plus they're not LE. 

  The reckless, compulsive makeup addict says BUY ALL DA THINGS.

  ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh what to do...

  I have Just Nothing, Matte Rouge Louboutin, and Very Prive in my cart.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


>


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> *sweats*
> 
> 3 are sitting in my cart right now.
> 
> ...


  Which is your favorite out of the 3? Get that one.

  I started out saying I was getting 3, so I was ahead of the game


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Which is your favorite out of the 3? Get that one.
> 
> I started out saying I was getting 3, so I was ahead of the game


  I don't know! 

  I realllllly was first drawn to Very Prive. But I know I'd get more wear out of Just Nothing if it's a nice nude on me. I know nordies has a great return policy in the off chance I have a ton of dupes for them. That's why I'm like... "oh heck... 3!" 

  but then I saw the "order total" and I almost fainted!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> YES!!! That definitely will work too   I kinda like that description Vee! :haha:


  heeha :lmao: 





elegant-one said:


> You're on a roll tonight! Yes, samples ....:urock: :lmao:


 :lol: yup it's always samples !


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


>


 :bigthumb:


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I don't know!
> 
> I realllllly was first drawn to Very Prive. But I know I'd get more wear out of Just Nothing if it's a nice nude on me. I know nordies has a great return policy in the off chance I have a ton of dupes for them. That's why I'm like... "oh heck... 3!"
> 
> but then I saw the "order total" and I almost fainted!!!


  Nudes are really hard to just pick out I think because they can look so different on. Maybe the 2. Decisions decisions.I haven't picked out my nude yet.


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 3, 2015)

:thud: :thud:  I...i did it!  I ordered all three. I have gone certifiably (is that a word) crazy over these magnificent lipsticks. :lol:  I might only keep two. We'll see how they swatch / wear!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> :thud: :thud:  I...i did it!  I ordered all three. I have gone certifiably (is that a word) crazy over these magnificent lipsticks. :lol:  I might only keep two. We'll see how they swatch / wear!


 :clap: it's like that old lays ad!! " no one can stop at one " (modified to meet out requirements) :lol: Eta: which shades did you end up with !!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> OMG...I forgot to post this
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I can't leave you alone for a minute



You're a riot w/the UPS dude.  I'll be he has your pic in the truck so the subs know who you are---similar to NOTES!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I might only keep two. We'll see how they swatch / wear!


 YESSSSSSSS!!!!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Nordstrom samples!! That's what's always in my boxes


  I've actually used that one.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> She should just tell him that she is investing in Art






I just might use that one!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 3, 2015)

Hey guys, if you haven't seen @Janice's announcement already, please take a moment to read it. Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Will you help save Specktra?


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I know it was a MISTAKE!!!!!!!!!! I'm going to have to do the good ol' @ashievic style and sneak these boxes into the house.
> 
> if I get caught his reaction will be like:
> 
> ...


    Nah babe----that's Gwyneth Paltrow's head rolling around in there


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 3, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> :thud: :thud:  I...i did it!  I ordered all three. I have gone certifiably (is that a word) crazy over these magnificent lipsticks. :lol:  I might only keep two. We'll see how they swatch / wear!


  Go big or go home!  I did what you did earlier but managed to stick to just Just Nothing.  The ONLY reason is because I may be able to play with them this weekend, so I can see them on me before buying.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Nudes are really hard to just pick out I think because they can look so different on. Maybe the 2. Decisions decisions.I haven't picked out my nude yet.


    That really is a tough one Sis.  I ordered Zoulou and I have Me Nude sitting in Me Cart!!!!!



I just can't decide


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I might only keep two. We'll see how they swatch / wear!


  Yes, CRAZY is our word 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you love them.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That really is a tough one Sis.  I ordered Zoulou and I have Me Nude sitting in Me Cart!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't decide








 You're Nude in You're Cart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







        Me Nude does look nice.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Pics & Notes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Pics & notes will soon be a book!!!  An adult novel!!! 




  Yes _me cart--_-used to be my cart!!! 



I'm going for it.  I'm also looking at a lip definer---they just look like varying shades of brown.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Sep 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Pics & notes will soon be a book!!!  An adult novel!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  im lookin at the liner in maya!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Pics & notes will soon be a book!!!  An adult novel!!! [/COLOR]:lmao:  [COLOR=0000FF]  Yes _me cart--_-used to be my cart!!![/COLOR] :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]I'm going for it.  I'm also looking at a lip definer--*-they just look like varying shades of brown .[/COLOR]:sigh:   *


* It is varying shades of nude!! Idea is to able to use with any lipstick !! Me got Leanu, the pinky nude one :amused:*


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> im lookin at the liner in maya!!


   Kiki it's so hard to decide---I'm looking at Safki.  It appears a little darker.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 3, 2015)

My UPS guy is going to say he can't believe it's been so long since he's seen me but I will let him know I'm making up for lost time. lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It is varying shades of nude!! Idea is to be to be used with any lipstick !! Me for Leanu, the pinky nude one


  Yes, I figured that but I can't decide----I'm leaning hard toward Safki.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> My UPS guy is going to say he can't believe it's been so long since he's seen me but I will let him know I'm making up for lost time. lol


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 3, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> im lookin at the liner in maya!!


 
  Me, too


----------



## Ernie (Sep 3, 2015)

Ladies, I'm thinking of going back to Bergdorfs tomorrow to look at the lip liners. If anyone wants a better l/s swatch, let me know. I'll of course swatch the liners.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 3, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Ladies, I'm thinking of going back to Bergdorfs tomorrow to look at the lip liners. If anyone wants a better l/s swatch, let me know. I'll of course swatch the liners.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Se7en!!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Yes, it was


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> im lookin at the liner in maya!!


  Kiki - I just read EVERYTHING on your blog! EVERYTHING. First of all, your Balls of Beauty....you know how we all love our balls here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 You look absolutely beautiful...inside & out! I love your confidence, your faith, your bold & fearless (even in the face of fear) attitude! Simply truthful hilarity meets inspiring. Congrats on overcoming & continuing to overcome. You look stunning in the long blue wrap tie dress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One of my favorite lines...Oh brows where art thou?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Ladies, I'm thinking of going back to Bergdorfs tomorrow to look at the lip liners. If anyone wants a better l/s swatch, let me know. I'll of course swatch the liners.


 Going back :shock: You brave brave brave thing :lmao:   Lol thank you so much Ernie!! We really appreciate it


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Ladies, I'm thinking of going back to Bergdorfs tomorrow to look at the lip liners. If anyone wants a better l/s swatch, let me know. I'll of course swatch the liners.


  Yes! Leanue (sp?) or whichever one works for our lips


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yes, it was


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Ladies, I'm thinking of going back to Bergdorfs tomorrow to look at the lip liners. If anyone wants a better l/s swatch, let me know. I'll of course swatch the liners.


    That's so sweet of you Ernie but I'm ending this madness tonight---I'm committed.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Kiki - I just read EVERYTHING on your blog! EVERYTHING. First of all, your Balls of Beauty....you know how we all love our balls here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That was so, so nice of you!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That's so sweet of you Ernie but I'm ending this madness tonight---I'm committed.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


>


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :haha: :lmao: :shock: :lmao:


 :shock: She is getting it all today EO  :lmaoo:


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


>


    It's true---I have to stop or someone will commit me!  I got 4 packages today and I haven't opened them.  Placing 
   my final order and then I'm done w/CL for a minute.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> She is getting it all today EO








and then ....that's it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That shopping cart must have been LOADED


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> It's true---I have to stop or someone will commit me! * I got 4 packages today *and I haven't opened them.  Placing
> my final order and then I'm done w/CL for a minute.








 Those boxes all just have samples in them so....


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> She is getting it all today EO


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That was so, so nice of you!!!


  She is so inspirational, funny as can be & really beautiful...for real


----------



## beautycool (Sep 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> [COLOR=181818]Hey guys, if you haven't seen @Janice 's announcement already, please take a moment to read it. Thank you!  [/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]Will you help save Specktra?[/COLOR]


  Hi dolly I donated the other day  ️️️hope your ok xxx


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Those boxes all just have samples in them so....


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :haha:  Those boxes all just have samples in them so....





Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: ooh:


 Oh man I am dying here laughing!! Meddy making a single order of everything so she could get just one box (of course samples) ! :lmao:


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh man I am dying here laughing!! Meddy making a single order of everything so she could get just one box (of course samples) !














crying!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Going back :shock: You brave brave brave thing :lmao:   Lol thank you so much Ernie!! We really appreciate it





elegant-one said:


> Yes! Leanue (sp?) or whichever one works for our lips :haha:


 It feels like unfinished business!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

Ernie said:


> It feels like unfinished business!


----------



## beautycool (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi all does anyone know how long it takes to have a item shipped to a neiman Marcus store ? Thank you


----------



## kat913 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi everyone! Ive been reading along on the site for a few months now but this is my first time posting 

  Here are some additional swatches for you, I hope they are helpful! For reference I have around NC25 skin with strong yellow undertones. The lighting in Sephora sucks, but I did the best I could..

  Mattes (L-R Mon Moi, Bengali,Survivita, Djalouzi, Roscocotte, Just Nothing, Zoulou, Diva, Rouge Lou)






  Sheer (L-R Mexicatchy, Escatin, Tres Bea, Loubiminette, You You, Petal Rose, Rose du desert, Private Number)
  The first three looked really similar on my skin tone.






  I tried a bunch on and I think my favorites were You You (a pretty sheer plum), the matte Rouge Lou, Survivita, and Roscocotte.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 3, 2015)

kat913 said:


> Hi everyone! Ive been reading along on the site for a few months now but this is my first time posting
> 
> Here are some additional swatches for you, I hope they are helpful! For reference I have around NC25 skin with strong yellow undertones. The lighting in Sephora sucks, but I did the best I could..
> 
> ...


 

  Thank you and


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2015)

kat913 said:


> Hi everyone! Ive been reading along on the site for a few months now but this is my first time posting   Here are some additional swatches for you, I hope they are helpful! For reference I have around NC25 skin with strong yellow undertones. The lighting in Sephora sucks, but I did the best I could..  Mattes (L-R Mon Moi, Bengali,Survivita, Djalouzi, Roscocotte, Just Nothing, Zoulou, Diva, Rouge Lou)
> 
> Sheer (L-R Mexicatchy, Escatin, Tres Bea, Loubiminette, You You, Petal Rose, Rose du desert, Private Number) The first three looked really similar on my skin tone.
> 
> I tried a bunch on and I think my favorites were You You (a pretty sheer plum), the matte Rouge Lou, Survivita, and Roscocotte.


 Hi :welcome: !! Thank you so much for the swatches!!  Roscocotte nooooooooo  :eyelove:


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

kat913 said:


> Hi everyone! Ive been reading along on the site for a few months now but this is my first time posting
> 
> Here are some additional swatches for you, I hope they are helpful! For reference I have around NC25 skin with strong yellow undertones. The lighting in Sephora sucks, but I did the best I could..
> 
> ...


Wow! Thanks so much & WELCOME!!!

  I have been loving Survivita & your swatch of it is beautiful! Loubiminette is so very pretty too.


----------



## Haven (Sep 3, 2015)

So I am in for two mattes: just nothing and rococotte.   Now I am trying to decide what sheer and satin to order purely for scientific purposes.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Roscocotte nooooooooo


  It looks REALLY great there!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

Haven said:


> Now I am trying to decide what sheer and satin to order purely for scientific purposes.


  Looks like I'm going to need those 2 also.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Looks like I'm going to need those 2 also.


 
  They should just come in sets like a NARS vault lol


----------



## Haven (Sep 3, 2015)

kat913 said:


> Hi everyone! Ive been reading along on the site for a few months now but this is my first time posting   Here are some additional swatches for you, I hope they are helpful! For reference I have around NC25 skin with strong yellow undertones. The lighting in Sephora sucks, but I did the best I could..  Mattes (L-R Mon Moi, Bengali,Survivita, Djalouzi, Roscocotte, Just Nothing, Zoulou, Diva, Rouge Lou)
> 
> Sheer (L-R Mexicatchy, Escatin, Tres Bea, Loubiminette, You You, Petal Rose, Rose du desert, Private Number) The first three looked really similar on my skin tone.
> 
> I tried a bunch on and I think my favorites were You You (a pretty sheer plum), the matte Rouge Lou, Survivita, and Roscocotte.


  Thank you for the swatches!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> They should just come in sets like a NARS vault lol








 with a discount for a package deal


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 3, 2015)

Hope CL isn't going to hit us with a holiday beauty collection


----------



## Haven (Sep 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Looks like I'm going to need those 2 also.  :lol:


  And don't forget the pinky nude liner!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

Haven said:


> And don't forget the pinky nude liner!


  It's in my cart! Are you getting that too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We do need to try the liners...right.


----------



## Haven (Sep 3, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Ladies, I'm thinking of going back to Bergdorfs tomorrow to look at the lip liners. If anyone wants a better l/s swatch, let me know. I'll of course swatch the liners.


  Thank you so much for all of your swatches!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Hope CL isn't going to hit us with a holiday beauty collection


  oh please no...I will already be spending a bundle on Chanel & Guerlain.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> oh please no...I will already be spending a bundle on Chanel & Guerlain.


 
  We probably have nothing to worry about...


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> crying!


   Peed a little when I thought of you snorting!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

Ernie said:


> It feels like unfinished business!


 You're a rock star Ernie!!!!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 3, 2015)

kat913 said:


> Hi everyone! Ive been reading along on the site for a few months now but this is my first time posting   Here are some additional swatches for you, I hope they are helpful! For reference I have around NC25 skin with strong yellow undertones. The lighting in Sephora sucks, but I did the best I could..  Mattes (L-R Mon Moi, Bengali,Survivita, Djalouzi, Roscocotte, Just Nothing, Zoulou, Diva, Rouge Lou)
> 
> Sheer (L-R Mexicatchy, Escatin, Tres Bea, Loubiminette, You You, Petal Rose, Rose du desert, Private Number) The first three looked really similar on my skin tone.
> 
> I tried a bunch on and I think my favorites were You You (a pretty sheer plum), the matte Rouge Lou, Survivita, and Roscocotte.


  Thank you, welcome, and in the nicest way possible, darn you for making me want roscocotte more!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 3, 2015)

Every time I see the name "RonRon" I think of Lavender Brown calling Ron Weasley "Won Won" in the HP movie


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Hi :welcome: !! Thank you so much for the swatches!!  Roscocotte nooooooooo  :eyelove:





elegant-one said:


> It looks REALLY great there!


  Right?!  I am so losing that battle...  





Haven said:


> So I am in for two mattes: just nothing and rococotte.   Now I am trying to decide what sheer and satin to order purely for scientific purposes.





elegant-one said:


> Looks like I'm going to need those 2 also.  :lol:


  Ditto.  Sigh.


----------



## Haven (Sep 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> It's in my cart! Are you getting that too :amused:  We do need to try the liners...right.


 The liner is also on its way to me.  Go big or go home right?  Plus it is supposed to be great. I am really curious about it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


    Not for the faint of heart


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

kat913 said:


> Hi everyone! Ive been reading along on the site for a few months now but this is my first time posting
> 
> Here are some additional swatches for you, I hope they are helpful! For reference I have around NC25 skin with strong yellow undertones. The lighting in Sephora sucks, but I did the best I could..
> 
> ...







Thank you for sharing and


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 3, 2015)

Haven said:


> The liner is also on its way to me.  Go big or go home right?  Plus it is supposed to be great. I am really curious about it.


  Which did you choose?


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> *It's in my cart! A*re you getting that too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Pulled the trigger.  This concludes my research for the night!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Yep!!!!![/COLOR]     :lmao:   [COLOR=0000FF]   *Next comes the glosses, highlighter, foundation, and Lou Bou eyeshadow *[/COLOR]:lmao:   [COLOR=0000FF]  Definitely need a liner!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Pulled the trigger.  This concludes my research for the night!!![/COLOR]


 lmaooooo meddy! I will be first in that soup ******* line wearing Lou bou eyeshadows and using the liner for weapon :lmao:  Edit: oh I totally forgot about that k.i.t.c.h.e.n bad word


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Edit: oh I totally forgot about that k.i.t.c.h.e.n bad word






We'll be eating Lou Bou soup!!!!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 3, 2015)

I stepped away for a few hours and BAM! This thread went wild. This has been so much fun to read- I think I narrowed down to 2.... I can't wait to hear what everyone thinks of their choices.   I really love the sense of humor and support (or enabling) you guys have for each other...very nice to see!!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Not for the faint of heart


Which ones did you get?


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> I really love the sense of humor and support (or enabling) you guys have for each other...very nice to see!!






Hey JG---which 2 are you considering?


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 3, 2015)

Roscocotte is sitting in my cart.....do we think TF Negligee is a dupe?  L-O-L at TF being a dupe for something!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Which ones did you get?


  * Whispering  
 Bengali 
 Me Nude 
 Rouge Louboutin, Matte
 Very Prive 
 Zoulou 

Lip Definer, *Safki*


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Roscocotte is sitting in my cart.....do we think TF Negligee is a dupe?  L-O-L at TF being a dupe for something!


 :werd: who would have thought TF would become the cheaper option :lmao:


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yep!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  TF, a cheaper dupe


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Roscocotte is sitting in my cart.....do we think TF Negligee is a dupe? L-O-L at TF being a dupe for something!


   If it is, it's a dupe in color only---I would hope we're looking at a superior formula here.



and that wearing it will be a different experience.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :werd: who would have thought TF would become the cheaper option :lmao:


  Never, ever, never, ever could or would have thought that!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Hey JG---which 2 are you considering?[/COLOR]


  Me Nude and Rose du desert.  I'm sorta the shy type....


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] * Whispering  [/COLOR] [COLOR=64B3DF][COLOR=0000FF] Bengali [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=64B3DF][COLOR=0000FF] Me Nude [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=64B3DF][COLOR=0000FF] Rouge Louboutin, Matte[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=64B3DF][COLOR=0000FF] Very Prive [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=64B3DF][COLOR=0000FF] Zoulou [/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]Lip Definer, *Safki* [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                [/COLOR]


  awesome choices!!  Go big!!!


----------



## thefbomb (Sep 3, 2015)

kat913 said:


> Hi everyone! Ive been reading along on the site for a few months now but this is my first time posting   Here are some additional swatches for you, I hope they are helpful! For reference I have around NC25 skin with strong yellow undertones. The lighting in Sephora sucks, but I did the best I could..  Mattes (L-R Mon Moi, Bengali,Survivita, Djalouzi, Roscocotte, Just Nothing, Zoulou, Diva, Rouge Lou)
> 
> Sheer (L-R Mexicatchy, Escatin, Tres Bea, Loubiminette, You You, Petal Rose, Rose du desert, Private Number) The first three looked really similar on my skin tone.
> 
> I tried a bunch on and I think my favorites were You You (a pretty sheer plum), the matte Rouge Lou, Survivita, and Roscocotte.


 I knew I wanted Bengali and I knew Survivita was a maybe but damn, now I'm sure I want that too!


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 3, 2015)

Damnit, now I want Just Nothing and Roscocotte.

  Adding those to my list!


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 3, 2015)

Wow, really need to catch up on this thread! Here's my small contribution...Matte Red & Ron Ron. absolutely love them! ️


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 3, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Wow, really need to catch up on this thread! Here's my small contribution...Matte Red & Ron Ron. absolutely love them! ️


   Yay!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 3, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Wow, really need to catch up on this thread! Here's my small contribution...Matte Red & Ron Ron. absolutely love them! ️


  Gorgeous...love the artistic staging.


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 3, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Yay!


 Thanks!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 3, 2015)

Psych1 said:


>


There's nothing "small" about Christian Louboutin! Even just 1 is grand and that matte red looks soooo sexy! Can't wait to receive mine


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2015)

Psych1 said:


>


  Yippeee


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 3, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> There's nothing "small" about Christian Louboutin! Even just 1 is grand and that matte red looks soooo sexy! Can't wait to receive mine ompom:


 Thanks, that's very true!! The matte red is reag pretty & I'm not even a red person. The formula is creamy & pigmented, not a super dry matte.   





Vineetha said:


> Yippeee :cheer:


  Thanks, Vee


----------



## mac-obsessed (Sep 3, 2015)

Anyone with Ronron have up the amp to compare?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2015)

mac-obsessed said:


> Anyone with Ronron have up the amp to compare?


  i can do a swatch for you tomm!!


----------



## mac-obsessed (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> i can do a swatch for you tomm!!


 thank you!


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 3, 2015)

Yayyyy erine I would loveeee to see swatches of the liners I can't decide on which ones I want I will get them all at some point


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> * Whispering
> Bengali
> Me Nude
> Rouge Louboutin, Matte
> ...


  Yeah I've been quietly going back and forth about Survivita but this swatch sent me over the edge. So now I'm at 5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Tutelle
  Pluminette
  Bangali
  Survivita
  Rouge Louboutin


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :clap: it's like that old lays ad!! " no one can stop at one " (modified to meet out requirements) :lol: Eta: which shades did you end up with !!


 :lol: i picked just nothing, rouge louboutin matte, and very prive!!  





Medgal07 said:


> I [COLOR=0000FF]think I will be at some point!!!![/COLOR]   :haha:      :lmao:    [COLOR=0000FF]   Nah babe----that's Gwyneth Paltrow's head rolling around in there[/COLOR]


  :sniff: that movie STILL gives me the creeps  





GreenEyedAllie said:


> Go big or go home!  I did what you did earlier but managed to stick to just Just Nothing.  The ONLY reason is because I may be able to play with them this weekend, so I can see them on me before buying.


 Oooh so jealous!! But i'd have no restraint in person.   





elegant-one said:


> Yes, CRAZY is our word :lol:  I hope you love them.


 Thanks! I'll be sure to post here!   





awickedshape said:


> Se7en!!! lol      I see what you're doing there lol  "What are you buying?" "Just Nothing, don't worry about it."       That was a hell of an ending!     Me, too :sigh:


  LMAO! "Just Nothing!" How convenient! :lmao:  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Yes, it was:shock: [/COLOR]


 hboy: the acting in that last scene! I've got goosebumps!   





awickedshape said:


> Every time I see the name "RonRon" I think of Lavender Brown calling Ron Weasley "Won Won" in the HP movie


  LMAO!!! Yes!!! I'm not the only one. I have been seriously reading it in my head as WonWon


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 3, 2015)

*whispers* [@]kat913[/@]'s swatches made me pull the trigger on roscocotte.   what have I done?! :thud:


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 3, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> :lol: i picked just nothing, rouge louboutin matte, and very prive!! :sniff: that movie STILL gives me the creeps Oooh so jealous!! But i'd have no restraint in person.  Thanks! I'll be sure to post here!  LMAO! "Just Nothing!" How convenient! :lmao: hboy: the acting in that last scene! I've got goosebumps!  LMAO!!! Yes!!! I'm not the only one. I have been seriously reading it in my head as WonWon


  lol


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> If it is, it's a dupe in color only---I would hope we're looking at a superior formula here.
> 
> 
> 
> and that wearing it will be a different experience.


I just read a review that the satin formula is better than Rouge G 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No one has been able to surpass Rouge G.

  I've already made up my mind the matte formula is better than TF which is why I went ahead and got Survivita so it'll be easy for me to skip the new TF mattes.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 3, 2015)

double post


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 3, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


>


----------



## kat913 (Sep 3, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> what have I done?!








 i hope you love it! it seems like a very sophisticated shade to me. i think it will be one of the first ones I buy too.


----------



## urbis (Sep 3, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


>


  So true


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 3, 2015)

I apologize if it's been mentioned, how many shades total?  How many are matte, sheer, and satin?    Move over boys, mac, tom ford, did someone even say rouge g? *faints*  I'm so excited.  I have to see these in RL first.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Who signs their own death sentence
> 
> 
> 
> You never LIPSTICK and TELL!!!!


  ok?!?!?!?!


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 3, 2015)

OMG, did you all see Loubeach?   Gorgeous!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> who would have thought TF would become the cheaper option


   I know---sounds ridiculous doesn't it!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> I'm sorta the shy type....


  Me Nude looked to nice for me to pass up too.  You'll get a lot of wear out of those!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 4, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


>


thanks for posting swatches  I'm soooooooo happy with my picks I can't wait to put them on my lips   I have about 6 more on my list then I'm done


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 4, 2015)

So ladies who have these in person, dontcalmejessie said they're heavily fragranced. Heavy. Ruhroh. True? Can anyone compare the scent etc? Thanks


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> So ladies who have these in person, dontcalmejessie said they're heavily fragranced. Heavy. Ruhroh. True? Can anyone compare the scent etc? Thanks


  There is definitely a scent, a mild floral one. It is less heavy than guerlain ones and it does fade away over time. You can smell it immediately upon application though.


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 4, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> So ladies who have these in person, dontcalmejessie said they're heavily fragranced. Heavy. Ruhroh. True? Can anyone compare the scent etc? Thanks


  There's definitely a floral fragrance, but doesn't seem to linger & it's definitely no where near as bad as the Guerlain . I could have definitely gone without, or would have preferred a TF/ MAC type scent, But it's manageable.


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 4, 2015)

Sigh! Mine are due to come tuesday and I keep adding more to my list. JFC. :lol:  Djalouzi is sooo pretty too! I wonder how it compares to very prive (besides different finishes)


----------



## Haven (Sep 4, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Which did you choose?


  I got lenue (sp?). It should be here tomorrow,


----------



## ashievic (Sep 4, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I might only keep two. We'll see how they swatch / wear!


But you will have great friends with you in Ashland aka Crazyville.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 4, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I know it was a MISTAKE!!!!!!!!!! I'm going to have to do the good ol' @ashievic style and sneak these boxes into the house.
> 
> if I get caught his reaction will be like:
> 
> ...


  That truly looks like the expression my father has when he asks that question!!!!! UPS and FedEx drivers are use to being stalked by me....I also have them trained, if no one is home and a signature is required go to the village hall. I have the ladies in village hall well trained, just sign, don't tell my father. And I will be by to pickup later quietly......


----------



## ashievic (Sep 4, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Ladies, I'm thinking of going back to Bergdorfs tomorrow to look at the lip liners. If anyone wants a better l/s swatch, let me know. I'll of course swatch the liners.


Remember to keep track of your milage and/or expense of public transportation to get there. You can deduct on your taxes for research expenses, as well as charity work expense.


----------



## kat913 (Sep 4, 2015)

I ordered Roscocotte and You You late last night from Saks (couldn't resist the 10% off + 10% cashback w/Ebates!) and it already shipped!! So excited


----------



## ashievic (Sep 4, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> I really love the sense of humor and support (or enabling) you guys have for each other...very nice to see!!


I learned long ago, if you are going to be crazy, have fun with it, and accept what you cannot change!!!! Oh my, have got to get through the month before I have a dime to my name. Then rumor has it about the new TF mattes, these babies, Chanel vamp to die for collection. I am running out of body parts to sell. The bank of Daddy is closed. Need to get back home to convince him to rethink this thought. Big brother is not answering my pleas. Need to get out of these woods and get my family reprogramed to what is important. Not sure the TSA would be too happy with this on a plane. I remember, they had a fit over the nail polish spike. I asked, what is the difference between a high heel spike and the spike on the nail polish bottle? They saw the error of their ways.


----------



## thefbomb (Sep 4, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Yay nice!
> Yeah I've been quietly going back and forth about Survivita but this swatch sent me over the edge. So now I'm at 5
> 
> 
> ...


  Im eyeing 3. Bengali, Rouge L (matte) and Survivita and I dont know if Ill pull the tripper on 1


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> OMG, did you all see Loubeach?   Gorgeous!
> Yes---it's on my list
> 
> 
> ...


 I need to stop looking and adding to my wishlist!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

Psych1 said:


>


    Beautiful!  This makes me so glad that I ordered matte Rouge Louboutin.  Both look really pretty on you.  You haven't mentioned the scent---not that that's an issue for 
   me unless it's citrus, but several ladies have sensitivities to and/or disdain for heavily fragranced lipsticks.  What say _YOU_?????


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> Go big!!!


 Thanks!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Yay nice!
> Yeah I've been quietly going back and forth about Survivita but this swatch sent me over the edge. So now I'm at 5
> 
> 
> ...


   Thanks!!  5 is a modest start-----I'll be sitting in a corner reading a book for a while-----while wearing fantastic lipstick.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> *what have I done?! *


  You've opted to live a little!!!!


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 4, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> There's definitely a floral fragrance, but doesn't seem to linger & it's definitely no where near as bad as the Guerlain . I could have definitely gone without, or would have preferred a TF/ MAC type scent, But it's manageable.


p  Thank you. Glad it dissipates. Hope a lot!


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> There is definitely a scent, a mild floral one. It is less heavy than guerlain ones and it does fade away over time. You can smell it immediately upon application though.


  Thank you for that. Good info. I'm really hoping it's not too much.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I just read a review that the satin formula is better than Rouge G
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    That's great to hear------I LOVE my Rouge Gs so this is the best news ever.  I went back and forth on Survivita but decided to go w/Bengali _first_.  Survivita is gorgeous & it's on my list!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> There is definitely a scent, a mild floral one. It is less heavy than guerlain ones and it does fade away over time. You can smell it immediately upon application though.


    I can deal w/floral----you can smell them all immediately in any fragranced lippie and they all dissipate fairly quick---it's a matter of can one stand the scent for a brief time. 
    **Jumping up & down, waiving wildly----I can, I can!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I apologize if it's been mentioned, how many shades total?  How many are matte, sheer, and satin?    Move over boys, mac, tom ford, did someone even say rouge g? *faints*  I'm so excited.  I have to see these in RL first.


     http://www.temptalia.com/page/4


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Yep...still want them haha
> Im eyeing 3. Bengali, Rouge L (matte) and Survivita and I dont know if Ill pull the tripper on 1


   If that's red you're wearing in your Avi I'd say the RL, matte would look so amazing on you!!!!!!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 4, 2015)

:





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Thanks!!  5 is a modest start-----I'll be sitting in a corner reading a book for a while-----while wearing fantastic lipstick.[/COLOR]


  And matching pumps!!!


----------



## thefbomb (Sep 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> If that's red you're wearing in your Avi I'd say the RL, matte would look so amazing on you!!!!!!


  You just reminded me that i havent changed my photo in a LONG time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but yes i think its ruby woo! thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I think RL is a good classic choice so i might do that but Im always sucked towards a nice pinky colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  I really want to know how matte these are...like are they close to MAC Mattes or Retro Mattes or even some other matte formula.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

CL Pluminette is here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 pics in a sec..if they turned out. Very dark, cloudy, rainy today


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> CL Pluminette is here
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Yess!!!
  Impera says out for delivery bt looks like it will be an evening one!! Its pretty cloudy here too ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




we need to take pics for posterity LOL before swatching


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

CL Pluminette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A BEAUTIFUL baby fuchsia pink with violet duochrome. LOVE the texture feel on the lips. Great coverage, smooth, slight scent.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yess!!!
> Impera says out for delivery bt looks like it will be an evening one!! Its pretty cloudy here too !
> 
> 
> ...


  That's always hard for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




because the first thing I want to do is swipe it on my lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can't wait to see Impera.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> CL Pluminette   A BEAUTIFUL baby fuchsia pink with violet duochrome. LOVE the texture feel on the lips. Great coverage, smooth, slight scent.


 It's so so pretty !!!! Loveeee it :eyelove: !! Thanks for the swatches!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> That's always hard for me :haha: because the first thing I want to do is swipe it on my lips :amused:   I can't wait to see Impera.


 Hahaha yes lol!! As soon as I get the deliveries I snap some pics & go ahead and use it!! I hate when it's late or no proper lighting!! Awesome super pretty print or not I got to use it right then and there!! :haha:


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Hahaha yes lol!! As soon as I get the deliveries I snap some pics & go ahead and use it!! I hate when it's late or no proper lighting!! Awesome super pretty print or not I got to use it right then and there!!


  Yes, that's me too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks Vee!!!

  I wanted to add like 5 or 6 more colors to describe it...just for you


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Yes, that's me too   Thanks Vee!!!  I wanted to add like 5 or 6 more colors to describe it...just for you :lol:


 :lmao: I was totally expecting a purplish duochromy shimmer on pale pinky slightly fuschiaish shade ........


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I was totally expecting a purplish duochromy shimmer on pale pinky slightly fuschiaish shade ........








 OMG, that works too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was lazy today! I posted a bunch of swatch pics in the Sephora thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  LIPSTICK DAY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....again


----------



## Ernie (Sep 4, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Remember to keep track of your milage and/or expense of public transportation to get there. You can deduct on your taxes for research expenses, as well as charity work expense.


 I sure will! Don't think Uncle SAMs gonna go for that!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> CL Pluminette   A BEAUTIFUL baby fuchsia pink with violet duochrome. LOVE the texture feel on the lips. Great coverage, smooth, slight scent.


Gorgeous on you!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

I bought Leanue lip liner this morning


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I bought Leanue lip liner this morning


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> CL Pluminette
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 In a word *GORGEOUS*!!!!!  OMG.






  I want to know what you think of the formula, the packaging and the scent!!!!   The color looks AMAZING against your skin!!!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 4, 2015)

All my lippies have shipped except my Rouge Louboutin matte but I called and it's being processed so hopefully it'll go out for shipping later today or tomorrow.

  Miss Lou is a nice coral but I cannot pull of corals.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Squeals!!!
> 
> In a word *GORGEOUS*!!!!!  OMG.
> 
> ...








 It is incredibly beautiful on! Thanks so much Sis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The texture is so very smooth, has a slight perfect sheen, the coverage can be one swipe, the scent/taste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




is noticeable but a light fresh soap scent to me. Nothing obnoxious & you don't really notice it after a awhile.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Gorgeous on you!


  Thanks my friend!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> It is incredibly beautiful on! Thanks so much Sis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I'm breathing a sigh of relief because we've ordered these babies without seeing and touching them for ourselves----I guess we did good huh Sis?




 Which others did you order besides this and a Lou Bou Rouge?  I see you ordered a lip definer.  I did too----I figured w/all of the lippies why not!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Awesome.  I ordered from two different places and only one has shipped.  I guess that will give me time to use all of the other YSL & TF lipsticks I've purchased this week!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I figured that being CL they would be excellent. So far just the 2 & the liner. I'm still trying to decide on a nude. And, I have a cart full of them...just deciding.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Yes, that's me too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> CL Pluminette   A BEAUTIFUL baby fuchsia pink with violet duochrome. LOVE the texture feel on the lips. Great coverage, smooth, slight scent.


   Yay! It's giving me Chanel pink vibes   





elegant-one said:


> I bought Leanue lip liner this morning:amused:


  Nice!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I figured that being CL they would be excellent. So far just the 2 & the liner. I'm still trying to decide on a nude. And, I have a cart full of them...just deciding.


  I should have ordered at least one from Sephora for the flash shipping.  I went with a nude @ $81 from Saks & 10% Ebates.  Then I threw caution to the wind & ordered 
  4 more.  I should have slowed my roll like you!!!  Although, the more I look, the more I like and want.  The rabbit hole keeps getting bigger.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I should have ordered at least one from Sephora for the flash shipping.  I went with a nude @ $81 from Saks & 10% Ebates.  Then I threw caution to the wind & ordered
> 4 more.  I should have slowed my roll like you!!!  Although, the more I look, the more I like and want.  The rabbit hole keeps getting bigger.








  My problem is that I like so many with equal love that I can't figure out who gets picked next. This is indeed a rabbit hole. I think its so stinkin funny how many peeps ordered multiples at this price point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Remember when we fluffed a bit at the TWO DOLLAR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TF price hike on his sweet little pricey sticks


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

http://www.temptalia.com/christian-louboutin-eton-moi-velvet-matte-lip-colour-review-photos-swatches


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I bought Leanue lip liner this morning:amused:


 :yahoo: that's the one I got too!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :lol:   My problem is that I like so many with equal love that I can't figure out who gets picked next. This is indeed a rabbit hole. I think its so stinkin funny how many peeps ordered multiples at this price point :flower:  *Remember when we fluffed a bit at the TWO DOLLAR :shock:  TF price hike on his sweet little pricey sticks * :lmao: hboy:


 Lol yup!! :sigh: !!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I should have ordered at least one from Sephora for the flash shipping.  I went with a nude @ $81 from Saks & 10% Ebates.  Then I threw caution to the wind & ordered
> 4 more.  I should have slowed my roll like you!!!  Although, the more I look, the more I like and want.  The rabbit hole keeps getting bigger.


Thankfully I have finally entered contentment and now just trying to be patient as I wait for UPS.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Thankfully I have finally entered contentment and now just trying to be patient as I wait for UPS.


 I think I am missing roscocotte to enter that phase!! :lol:


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> My problem is that I like so many with equal love that I can't figure out who gets picked next. This is indeed a rabbit hole. I think its so stinkin funny how many peeps ordered multiples at this price point
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know right?! and remember how we thought it was ridiculous that his lipsticks started out at $50? $50 for a lipstick??

  Now we're all happily buying lipstick as $90 a pop!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Lol yup!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 I just hope the makeup companies don't start raising their lipstick prices now


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> My problem is that I like so many with equal love that I can't figure out who gets picked next. This is indeed a rabbit hole. I think its so stinkin funny how many peeps ordered multiples at this price point
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    I think you should just employ a more sophisticated selection approach----you know, like Eenie, Meenie, Miney Mo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   Yes, yes, yes----some of us were ready to boycott over a $2 price increase.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I think I am missing roscocotte to enter that phase!!


  So tempted by that one....well, they are all temptresses


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :cheers:  It looks perfect! here's hoping it actually has some product. I didn't think the price was bad at all. I got mine at Saks with the perks :flower:   :haha: :nuts:  I just hope the makeup companies don't start raising their lipstick prices now :amused:


 Yeah I got it from saks too!! I thought ten percent plus 10% was good enough to let the liner walk home !! Hopefully it will be here before holidays :lmao:


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Thankfully I have finally entered contentment and now just trying to be patient as I wait for UPS.


  I wish that contentment could be bottled and spritzed on my wrists



I have a running list going.
  I can't wait to hear what you think!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> So tempted by that one....well, they are all temptresses


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I know right?! and remember how we thought it was ridiculous that his lipsticks started out at $50? $50 for a lipstick??
> 
> *Now we're all happily buying lipstick as $90 a pop! *











 <--------------- we'll be owning that many $90 lippies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was such a hold out on buying a $50 TF lipstick for the longest time. Eh....I knew I would cave eventually.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I wish that contentment could be bottled and spritzed on my wrists[/COLOR]:lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]I have a running list going.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  I can't wait to hear what you think!!!![/COLOR]


 :lol:


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah I got it from saks too!! I thought ten percent plus 10% was good enough to let the liner walk home !! Hopefully it will be here before holidays











 Vee, I was thinking the same thing! I was going to say, we'll have to wait for it to grow a set of legs & walk to us...slow baby steps


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> It looks perfect! here's hoping it actually has some product. I didn't think the price was bad at all. I got mine at Saks with the perks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Oh you know they'll try!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 4, 2015)

I wonder how TF feels about the competition?

  For the sake of my wallet, I hope Christian only stick too nail polish & lipstick. I do not need to pay $200 for a eyeshadow pallet


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I wonder how TF feels about the competition?
> 
> For the sake of my wallet, I hope Christian only stick too nail polish & lipstick. I do not need to pay $200 for a eyeshadow pallet


  That would be interesting to know!
   Oh I'll bet they make that decision based on the success of the lipsticks & lip definers alone.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/christian-louboutin-eton-moi-velvet-matte-lip-colour-review-photos-swatches


  I have my eye on that one too



I like to vamp it up from time - time!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> that's the one I got too!!


   I got Safki and since that one, Maya has entered my life too


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> <--------------- we'll be owning that many $90 lippies
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Why fight the inevitable???  When we cave we REALLY cave!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I wonder how TF feels about the competition?
> 
> For the sake of my wallet, I hope Christian only stick too nail polish & lipstick. I do not need to pay $200 for a eyeshadow pallet


  For real! No, please no Loubou Balls


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I got Safki and since that one, Maya has entered my life too











 I liked how Safki looks


----------



## Ernie (Sep 4, 2015)

Left to right: Ada Safki Maya Nats Lea Nue


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> For real! No, please no Loubou Balls :shock: :haha:


 :lmao: Or blushes :shock:


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Left to right: Ada Safki Maya Nats Lea Nue


 Yayyy!!Thank you!! I am Liking how Lea nu looks here!! But I also like Nats :shock:


----------



## Ernie (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yayyy!!Thank you!! I am Liking how Lea nu looks here!! But I also like Nats :shock:


 Those are the two I bought!


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Or blushes


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Beautiful!  This makes me so glad that I ordered matte Rouge Louboutin.  Both look really pretty on you.  You haven't mentioned the scent---not that that's an issue for[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   me unless it's citrus, but [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]several ladies have sensitivities to and/or disdain for heavily fragranced lipsticks.  What say[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]_YOU_[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]?????[/COLOR]


  Thanks, Meddy!! You will love the matte red, I'm even like and you know how I am with reds lol I'm smitten with RonRon, like it's just my perfect shade!  We were chatting about the scent, I think it was in another thread, and It does have a mild floral fragrance that I would have preferred wasn't there, but it's not strong & it dissipates within a minute upon application. It isn't one of those where I can taste & smell it all day, blech! No citrus in sight, so you're definitely safe


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> CL Pluminette   A BEAUTIFUL baby fuchsia pink with violet duochrome. LOVE the texture feel on the lips. Great coverage, smooth, slight scent.


 Omg, I can't stand it! I luuuurve this shade!!! It's beautiful!!  I need a pink....and a nude still.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I liked how Safki looks


   Oh hell Sis---I like them all


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I should have ordered at least one from Sephora for the flash shipping.  I went with a nude @ $81 from Saks & 10% Ebates.  Then I threw caution to the wind & ordered[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  4 more.  I should have[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]slowed my roll like you!!! [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] Although, the more I look, the more I like and want.  The rabbit hole keeps getting bigger.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR]:haha:


  Wow, go Meddy!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> We were chatting about the scent, I think it was in another thread, and It does have a mild floral fragrance that I would have preferred wasn't there, but it's not strong & it dissipates within a minute upon application. It isn't one of those where I can taste & smell it all day, blech!* No citrus in sight, so you're definitely safe *


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I'd better be safe----5 are headed my way[/COLOR]:shock: [COLOR=0000FF]That would be a disaster of major proportion it they smelled like oranges[/COLOR]:lmao:


  Hah! You would have a mini orchard on your hands. You're good though!  Yay I'm so excited to see all 5 of your beauties & hear what you think of them!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Meanwhile, I'm eyeing Bikini & Rose du Desert


   Yikes.  I got so excited reading your impression.  Elegant One is right



We are in so much trouble



I​''d better find something else to do this weekend other than 




 I'm eying a few more too but trying to put them out of my mind right now!!!


----------



## Haven (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yayyy!!Thank you!! I am Liking how Lea nu looks here!! But I also like Nats


  I also like Nats dangit.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Yay I'm so excited to see all 5 of your beauties & hear what you think of them!


----------



## Haven (Sep 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yikes.  I got so excited reading your impression.  Elegant One is right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I had a highly stressful week at work, so I am resisting the urge to buy more as a form of retail therapy. This is how I feel right now


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 4, 2015)

delete


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 4, 2015)

https://instagram.com/p/7NyyGZh-Us/  https://instagram.com/p/7NvXWZh-dR/


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Or blushes


  Or fancy compact face illuminators/HIGHLIGHTERS


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Haven said:


> I also like Nats dangit.


  YES, I think I like NATS better!!! I should have waited for Ernies swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sure that I'll like Leanue on.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Psych1 said:


>








 It's like the perfect pink on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I still need a nudie too.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> CL Pluminette   A BEAUTIFUL baby fuchsia pink with violet duochrome. LOVE the texture feel on the lips. Great coverage, smooth, slight scent.


  SO pretty on you, which means I know it will work on me, too. 


elegant-one said:


> That's always hard for me :haha: because the first thing I want to do is swipe it on my lips :amused:   I can't wait to see Impera.


  Me too!!!!  I think I want it and Roscocotte.....


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Quote: Quote: Did you order all of them :haha:    YES, I think I like NATS better!!! I should have waited for Ernies swatches :sigh:  I'm sure that I'll like Leanue on.


 Yup Nats is how I thought Leanu looks like


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yikes.  I got so excited reading your impression.  Elegant One is right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Perfect description!  It really does stay put


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yup Nats is how I thought Leanu looks like


  Same here thats what I thought!!! Maybe Ernie reversed them......fingers crossed


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> SO pretty on you, which means I know it will work on me, too.  Me too!!!!  I think I want it and Roscocotte.....


 I am waiting on that UPS truck like :shock: I even let the landscaper believe it was him i was peeking through the windows every 5 minutes (or whenever I hear a noise outside) because he seemed overzealous in doing his work today :lmao:


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Me too!!!! I think I want it and Roscocotte.....









 thanks hun! Its so pretty irl! I like Roscocotte too


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I even let the landscaper believe it was him i was peeking through the windows every 5 minutes (or whenever I hear a noise outside) because he seemed overzealous in doing his work today


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 4, 2015)

So... I checked this thread Weds night and then didn't get to check Specktra at all until I got home from work tonight. 

  There were *455 posts*, ladies. It was a lipstick explosion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think I'm holding off on these for now. At least until more of you report back on how you like them or I get to go see them in person. I have my eye on a few, though... so let's see how good I can be. It's hard to be good.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I am waiting on that UPS truck like :shock: I even let the landscaper believe it was him i was peeking through the windows every 5 minutes (or whenever I hear a noise outside) because he seemed overzealous in doing his work today :lmao:


   LMAO...yaasss!  





DLuxJessica said:


> So... I checked this thread Weds night and then didn't get to check Specktra at all until I got home from work tonight.   There were *455 posts*, ladies. It was a lipstick explosion. :haha:   I think I'm holding off on these for now. At least until more of you report back on how you like them or I get to go see them in person. I have my eye on a few, though... so let's see how good I can be. It's hard to be good.


  It's because they're da bomb.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 4, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> LMAO...yaasss!  *It's because they're da bomb.*


  ... I walked right into that, didn't I?


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 4, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> ... I walked right into that, didn't I? hboy:


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

I don't think UPs is going to come today! It's already 7.45 here!! And Friday nooooo


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I don't think UPs is going to come today! It's already 7.45 here!! And Friday nooooo


  NOOOOOOOOOOO.  Tell them you have an audience in need of swatches!


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 4, 2015)

I just checked the tracking on my lipstick and it won't be here until Tuesday! Wah.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/christian-louboutin-eton-moi-velvet-matte-lip-colour-review-photos-swatches


 I love that color  ugh there are 4 I want now but I can't justify that many. I guess I could just get one at a time.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

It came it came :yaay: [@]GreenEyedAllie[/@] I didn't swatch it just opened to see if it was okay! The shade gives me negligee vibes!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It came it came :yaay: [@]GreenEyedAllie[/@] I didn't swatch it just opened to see if it was okay! The shade gives me negligee vibes!!


  I might have performed more makeup black magic and sacrifice....  Nah!  But so happy...I can't wait!  I thought Roscocotte looked like negligee from swatches...I'm so curious! Ahhh!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I might have performed more makeup black magic and sacrifice....  Nah!  But so happy...I can't wait!  I thought Roscocotte looked like negligee from swatches...I'm so curious! Ahhh!


 :lol: whatever you did worked!! It may be the lighting but I will post swatches come morning!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :lol: whatever you did worked!! It may be the lighting but I will post swatches come morning!!


  !!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

Haven said:


> I had a highly stressful week at work, so I am resisting the urge to buy more as a form of retail therapy. This is how I feel right now


   So sorry you had such a stressful work week!!!!   I understand you wanting to soothe yourself w/more lippies---the struggle is real.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> For real! No, please no Loubou Balls


    That would be awesome-----and a canister w/a red bottom!!!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I don't think UPs is going to come today! It's already 7.45 here!! And Friday nooooo








  It's soooooo disappointing when they don't come....


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Those are the two I bought!


  So they are different enough?


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 4, 2015)

Spoke too soon!!  Glad it made it....


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I liked how Safki looks


    It seems middle of the road in terms of intensity; Maya was warmer and then I'll need Nats because it appears to have a little pink in it.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> @GreenEyedAllie I didn't swatch it just opened to see if it was okay! The shade gives me negligee vibes!!









 WHoooo


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 4, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I love that color  ugh there are 4 I want now but I can't justify that many. I guess I could just get one at a time


  I'm thinking one at a time, too.  Enjoy one for a while and then get ready for the next one...Kind of like spreading out the Christmas presents...


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

Haven said:


> I also like Nats dangit.


   YES!!!!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That would be awesome-----and a canister w/a red bottom!!!








 $$$


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> It seems middle of the road in terms of intensity; Maya was warmer and then I'll need Nats because it appears to have a little pink in it.


  Yes, it does seem to. I can't wait to see how these are on.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> https://instagram.com/p/7NvXWZh-dR/


    Pretty color.  I like this for you too AWS


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> Spoke too soon!!  Glad it made it....


  Yes thank you! It would have sooo disappointing considering monday is holiday too so the next delivery would have been on tuesday!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> *  Yes please!!!!*
> 
> I was looking at Nats too.
> 
> So they are different enough?


  That route could be dangerous!!Blushes & me ------->


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Or fancy compact face illuminators/HIGHLIGHTERS


  Yes, yes please---with red bottomed compacts.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That would be awesome-----and a canister w/a red bottom!!!








 You are full of soup ******* route ideas today Meddy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (i promise that *** isnt a bad work but just K.i.t.c.h.e.n 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Mods someone mask this thread from any external readers before they start taking Meddy seriously


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Or fancy compact face illuminators/HIGHLIGHTERS


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :cheer:  It's like the perfect pink on    I still need a nudie too.


  Which Nudies are you eyeing? I'm thinking about Bikini??


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Pretty color.  I like this for you too AWS[/COLOR]


   Uh-oh lol


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> You are full of soup ******* route ideas today Meddy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I am waiting on that UPS truck like :shock: I even let the landscaper believe it was him i was peeking through the windows every 5 minutes (or whenever I hear a noise outside) because he seemed overzealous in doing his work today :lmao:


  Omg I can't stop laughing, that's too funny!  At least I know I'm not alone


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Quote:
> Quote:
> *Did you order all of them *
> 
> ...









***Rubs hands together vigorously----working on it.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Which Nudies are you eyeing? I'm thinking about Bikini??


  Tutu & Me Nude <-----
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just love that one! Me Tarzan...Me Nude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hello.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yes, I will definitely get Bikini too. I also like Belly Bloom.

  Soooo we have how many CL lippies x $90


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ***Rubs hands together vigorously----working on it.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Tutu & Me Nude


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  I just hope they wait a couple years before launching anything new 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so we can all catch up.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> It's like the perfect pink on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    I should have ordered one nude, leaving room for coral/orange.  Oh well---gives me something to work toward


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Omg I can't stop laughing, that's too funny!  At least I know I'm not alone


 Definitely not alone!!  We have people who bang on UPS truck door in a specific rhythm that only that route driver can understand (*cough EO cough *) :lmao:!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> If you ask me get just nothing








 It never gets old!  YES! I did forget just nothing ...too LOL!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Definitely not alone!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  HAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ompom: [COLOR=0000FF]OMG it's arriving today?   For $90 they need to be melt-proof.  In fact, I expect them to whisper sweet nothings in my ear![/COLOR]:haha:


Right? :lol:


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

That sub driver brought my 4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 boxes early today & he put them all the way up to the house door in the garage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe he was afraid I would chase him down


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I even let the landscaper believe it was him i was peeking through the windows every 5 minutes (or whenever I hear a noise outside) because he seemed overzealous in doing his work today


This is hilarious. I am the same way when I'm waiting on a package.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> ITS HERE!!! I loooove Ronron :nanas:


Oh that's lovely!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Right?


  Naomi! I'm sooooo happy to see you here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Watch  out...it's like CL quicksand in here


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 4, 2015)

You ladies are cracking me up!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> So... I checked this thread Weds night and then didn't get to check Specktra at all until I got home from work tonight.
> 
> There were *455 posts*, ladies. It was a lipstick explosion.
> 
> ...


    Apparently this is the place to be---at this very moment there are *9* members and *33* guests on this thread!!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Apparently this is the place to be---at this very moment there are *9* members and *33* guests on this thread!!![/COLOR]


  I had never noticed that feature until the other day...sort of creeps me out, tbh.  Cue EDM ::::dun-cha, dun-cha, dun-cha:::: Part-Tay tonight in the CL thread!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Same here thats what I thought!!! Maybe Ernie reversed them......fingers crossed


   Oh just get both---like Ernie did!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> That sub driver brought my 4 :lol:  boxes early today & he put them all the way up to the house door in the garage :haha: Maybe he was afraid I would chase him down ompom:


 :lol: :bigthumb:


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Oh that's lovely!


 Buddy Buddy :yaay: where were you!!! Yeah looks like quicksand but sinks faster :lmao: you won't even cry for help :haha:


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> That sub driver brought my 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I even let the landscaper believe it was him i was peeking through the windows every 5 minutes (or whenever I hear a noise outside) because he seemed overzealous in doing his work today


 He thinks you're stalking him!!!!!



He's onto you Vee.  Is he bending over more than usual now


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 4, 2015)

Ronron reminds me a lot of NARS Dominique, which I have and rarely use (but I do love it).


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]He thinks you're stalking him!!!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]He's onto you Vee.  Is he bending over more than usual now[/COLOR]:lmao:


 Omg LMOOOOOOOO meddy :lmao: But who has time to see what he is doing  my heart belongs to another (ups truck)


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> *Tutu & Me Nude <-----
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Buddy Buddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 no lifelines here


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You're gonna have me with another before the weekend is up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Or all of them


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I don't think UPs is going to come today! It's already 7.45 here!! And Friday nooooo


   I wouldn't want to live with you if they didn't show up!!!!  All that crying & carrying on


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]He thinks you're stalking him!!!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]He's onto you Vee.  Is he bending over more than usual now[/COLOR]:lmao:





Vineetha said:


> Omg LMOOOOOOOO meddy :lmao: But who has time to see what he is doing  my heart belongs to another (ups truck)


  I can't even.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I just checked the tracking on my lipstick and it won't be here until Tuesday! Wah.


    Mine too Pande!!!!


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm very annoyed that Memorial day had to come along and cause my shipment to be delayed a day.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

So I was just looking as the enlarge points of the lip pencils on NM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & at least there, Nats looks like the warmer one & Leanue looks like the tawny slight pink one.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I just hope they wait a couple years before launching anything new
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Catch up!!   Don't you mean RECOVER???


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> So I was just looking as the enlarge *points* of the lip *pencils* on NM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Need my specs---I read this as pores and penises


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> He thinks you're stalking him!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  All of our first loves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the brown truck! Next time I'll take some white chalk & draw a heart on the side of the truck


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Need my specs---I read this as pores and penises


  It is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




one we like small & one we like big ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> It never gets old!  YES! I did forget just nothing ...too LOL!


   I'm ordering a Just Nothing with every individual order so I'll never be lying when hubs asks what's in the box?---then I'll return them!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm ordering that one---when hubs asks what's in the box I'll say JUST NOTHING & for once be telling the truth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Its gonna be a slow recovery at the rate we're adding these babies


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :haha: He'll be shaping topiary hearts in the bushes.:haha:  All of our first loves :haha: the brown truck! Next time I'll take some white chalk & draw a heart on the side of the truck


 :shock: with you i can't even tell !! You might go ahead and just do exactly that :lmao: !!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] *They have their own morse code going on * !!!![/COLOR]:lol:     [COLOR=0000FF] I'm ordering a Just Nothing with every individual order so I'll never be lying when hubs asks what's in the box?---then I'll return them!!! [/COLOR]


 Yes something to that effect! Now chalk hearts graffiti on trucks


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> It is :lmao: one we like small & one we like big ...


 LOLLLLLLL :lmao:


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> It is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Died!!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> with you i can't even tell !! You might go ahead and just do exactly that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes...thats me! I think I will & take a picture of it for here


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> So I was just looking as the enlarge points of the lip pencils on NM :lol:  & at least there, Nats looks like the warmer one & Leanue looks like the tawny slight pink one.


   That was me last night before I decided to wait for Ernie's swatches


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Did the guests leave


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> That was me last night before I decided to wait for Ernie's swatches


 Still hoping the shades were switched :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes something to that effect! Now chalk hearts graffiti on trucks


   No---LIPS!    



Like the YSL Kiss & Love lips





​


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Did the guests leave :haha:


 :haha:


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 4, 2015)

You guys are cracking me up!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Oh yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  How do you like your soup????


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Did the guests leave
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh just buy both----you're already in deep


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Am I the ONLY one sipping an adult beverage tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I cannot wait to get my red lippie in the morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My Fedex guy gets here fairly early


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

Tutulle, bikini & me nude http://www.beautyprofessor.net/2015/09/christian-louboutin-lip-color-my-three.html?m=1


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Am I the ONLY one sipping an adult beverage tonight :cheers:   I cannot wait to get my red lippie in the morning ompom: My Fedex guy gets here fairly early :haha:


 But of course :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I can't stop laughing[/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF]Oh just buy both----you're already in deep[/COLOR]:lmao:


 :lmao: I better!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Am I the ONLY one sipping an adult beverage tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    You would think I had a vat and a straw











Yay more swatches from our swatch queen


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I can't stop laughing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I had to take a laughing break cause my nose was running


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You would think I had a vat and a straw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I was thinking that


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Still hoping the shades were switched


  YES ...PLEASE


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 4, 2015)

I shared this with someone else, but I think this will fit in with tonight's silliness.  http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/55c37763e4b0f1cbf1e3e0c4  Forgive me if this was already posted.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] How do you like your soup????[/COLOR]:lmao:


 Ooo do you think they will let us choose with all our lou bou lipsticks & eye shadows slathered!! :lmao:


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Right?


 Naomi



Hi honey!!!!!   I hear these are better than our Rouge Gs-----My orders won't arrive until next week but I'm already convinced.  There's a red here with your name all over it!!!!


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.beautyprofessor.net/2015/09/christian-louboutin-lip-color-my-three.html?m=1


Yep, I'm still happy I ended up with Tutulle.

  Me Nude. Farida and Delicanodo are also on my list.

  Also Private Number and Rose Du Desert


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Still hoping the shades were switched :haha:


   Oh, why?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Yep, I'm still happy I ended up with Tutulle.  Me Nude. Farida and Delicanodo are also on my list.  Also Private Number and Rose Du Desert


 Those swatches totally made me want me nude!! Already the idea of roscocotte is floating around in my brains (and in every website cart that carries the brand :lmao: ) :sigh:


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> That sub driver brought my 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   He would have been right!!!!


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 4, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Forgive me if this was already posted.


I always thought MAC lipsticks look like a popular vibrator (I think it's called the pocket rocket?) but I don't think the CL lipsticks do.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Oh, why?


  Bec I ordered Lea nu but Nats swatches like what I thought Lea nu would look!! :haha:!


----------



## sunsational (Sep 4, 2015)

Any swatches on brown girls? I got excited when i got the shipment email but i just tracked it and saw i wont get it until wednesday because of the holiday. i still need a pink one in satin formula but im not sure which one to get


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> But of course


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Those swatches totally made me want me nude!! Already the idea of roscocotte is floating around in my brains (and in every website cart that carries the brand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!!!! I need ME NUDE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  LOL my carts are full too everywhere


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> He would have been right!!!!


  I would


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Bec I ordered Lea nu but Nats swatches like what I thought Lea nu would look!! :haha:!


   Oh, boy   





sunsational said:


> Any swatches on brown girls? I got excited when i got the shipment email but i just tracked it and saw i wont get it until wednesday because of the holiday. i still need a pink one in satin formula but im not sure which one to get hboy:


  Vee posted a link to the Style and Beauty Doc's blog


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Ooo do you think they will let us choose with all our lou bou lipsticks & eye shadows slathered!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I shared this with someone else, but I think this will fit in with tonight's silliness.  http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/55c37763e4b0f1cbf1e3e0c4  Forgive me if this was already posted.


 :lol: haha she definitely was in some kind of mood when she wrote that article!!  :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> You are full of soup ******* route ideas today Meddy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...















Meddy?????


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Buddy Buddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    .....and don't expect any----too busy looking at swatches






Quote:
Originally Posted by *Vineetha* 



ITS HERE!!! I loooove Ronron 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















What a stunning presentation & pretty color!  It looks sooooo nice on you!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I would


    I would be disappointed if you didn't!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> haha she definitely was in some kind of mood when she wrote that article!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I would be disappointed if you didn't!!!








 We haven't had a xrazy nigt <---------------- (just leaving it so we can laugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)......on here in a long time!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

OMG where the heck is Ernie!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

I would like to see more of Miss Clichy,,,so pretty


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Naomi[/COLOR] ompom: [COLOR=0000FF]Hi honey!!!!!   I hear these are better than our Rouge Gs-----My orders won't arrive until next week but I'm already convinced.  There's a red here with your name all over it!!!![/COLOR]


 I got Zoulou Meddy and I'm in love!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I would like to see more of Miss Clichy,,,so pretty


  Yes!


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 4, 2015)

Ok, so my full list of colors I want:

  Rouge Louboutin satin
  Me Nude
  Delicanodo
  Farida
  Rose Du Desert
  Private Number
  Just Nothing
  Rococotte

  Or, basically, #BUYALLTHENUDES


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :haha:  We haven't had a xrazy nigt


----------



## sunsational (Sep 4, 2015)

awesome


Vineetha said:


> sunsational said:
> 
> 
> > Any swatches on brown girls? I got excited when i got the shipment email but i just tracked it and saw i wont get it until wednesday because of the holiday. i still need a pink one in satin formula but im not sure which one to get
> ...


  Thank you! I ordered Ronron thanks to her swatches. looks so pretty!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Yes!


  Its such a pretty shade.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Died laughing! Hubs was like what is happening today at specktra! Well some landscaping, trucks, graffiti, soup *******s , morse codes


  OMG died 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so funny!!!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 4, 2015)

sunsational said:


> Any swatches on brown girls? I got excited when i got the shipment email but i just tracked it and saw i wont get it until wednesday because of the holiday. i still need a pink one in satin formula but im not sure which one to get


Bengali!  It comes in Satin and Matte.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   .....and don't expect any----too busy looking at swatches[/COLOR]:lol:    [COLOR=181818]Quote:[/COLOR] Originally Posted by *Vineetha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif   ITS HERE!!! I loooove Ronron :nanas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks Meddy!! This shade is gorgeous!!  With these you basically just have to point and shoot & it comes out so nice :lol:


----------



## Haven (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Am I the ONLY one sipping an adult beverage tonight :cheers:   I cannot wait to get my red lippie in the morning ompom: My Fedex guy gets here fairly early :haha:


  Just got home after a crappy work day, so I will soon join you. Have to put my phone down though or else I will "drink and shop."  We all know how that goes...


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> OMG died   so funny!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Did Meddy pass out or is she adding more CLs to her cart(s) lol


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

sunsational said:


> awesome Thank you! I ordered Ronron thanks to her swatches. looks so pretty!


 Ooo yes it's really pretty!! I second Bengali too!! That would look amazing as well!!!


----------



## Haven (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> YES ...PLEASE


  I will probably cave and get both.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Haven said:


> Just got home after a crappy work day, so I will soon join you. Have to put my phone down though or else I will "drink and shop." We all know how that goes...








yes...never quite well


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Did Meddy pass out or is she adding more CLs to her cart(s) lol


 Drinking out of the vat with a straw ; i would vote for the former :lmao:


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Drinking out of the vat with a straw ; i would vote for the former








yes


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2015)

I would buy Me Nude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




geesh, I can't even type that without giggling tonight....in a heartbeat if I thought it would look on me like it did on those pics earlier where she had them around her neck.


----------



## Haven (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :haha: yes...never quite well :frenz:


  Well I just used the last of the rumchata and fireball whiskey in the house to make a drink.


----------



## sunsational (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> sunsational said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you! I ordered Ronron thanks to her swatches. looks so pretty!
> ...


  Noooo i only planned to get 2. ok i still have her site up. im on a no buy. ignore me guys im just talking to myself at this point. i do need the matte since i have the satin and voile.


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 4, 2015)

Haven said:


> Just got home after a crappy work day, so I will soon join you. Have to put my phone down though or else I will "drink and shop." We all know how that goes...


HAHAHA!

  I'm only laughing because I have _so _done that. Except I don't drink...I had a migraine and took a Norco and then started shopping at Nordstrom.com.

  And now you all know why I'm now low on funds for the rest of this month


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> OMG where the heck is Ernie!


 Trapped in Bloomingdales swatching lippies for us


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Ton of fun!  I couldn't stop laughing.  Went for a quick run, shower and then a spot of Merlot---here's to ya[/COLOR]:cheers:    [COLOR=0000FF]Trapped in Bloomingdales swatching lippies for us:haha: [/COLOR]


 :haha:


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 4, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Thanks, Meddy!! You will love the matte red, I'm even like and you know how I am with reds lol I'm smitten with RonRon, like it's just my perfect shade!  We were chatting about the scent, I think it was in another thread, and It does have a mild floral fragrance that I would have preferred wasn't there, but it's not strong & it dissipates within a minute upon application. It isn't one of those where I can taste & smell it all day, blech! No citrus in sight, so you're definitely safe


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 4, 2015)

Ugh I did not get my shipping notice for Rouge Louboutin matte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Pass the whisky!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 4, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I shared this with someone else, but I think this will fit in with tonight's silliness.  http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/55c37763e4b0f1cbf1e3e0c4  Forgive me if this was already posted.


 Too funny!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Always room for just one more!!!  Did your Chantecaille arrive yet????[/COLOR]     :lmao: :lol: :ban: [COLOR=0000FF]Meddy????? [/COLOR]:lol: :lmao:


 Are you talking about the new Chantecaille blush? I ordered that. :bigstar:  





elegant-one said:


> OMG where the heck is Ernie!


 I'm here! I can't catch up, you ladies are on fire! Your soup sounded good.   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Ton of fun!  I couldn't stop laughing.  Went for a quick run, shower and then a spot of Merlot---here's to ya[/COLOR]:cheers:    [COLOR=0000FF]Trapped in Bloomingdales swatching lippies for us:haha: [/COLOR]


 Trapped in Bergdorfs, specifically the CL counter. They had sold out of the Bengali matte l/s and people were calling in crazy orders, 15 and 20 lipsticks at once! They are having a sale starting Sunday, $75 off $500 and $200 off $1000.  I think that I used up 10 years of bday gifts! :bouquet:


----------



## Ernie (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :lol:   My problem is that I like so many with equal love that I can't figure out who gets picked next. This is indeed a rabbit hole. I think its so stinkin funny how many peeps ordered multiples at this price point :flower:  Remember when we fluffed a bit at the TWO DOLLAR :shock:  TF price hike on his sweet little pricey sticks :lmao: hboy:





Vineetha said:


> I think I am missing roscocotte to enter that phase!! :lol:


 its gorgeous, perfect for the fall, picked it up today!  





Purple Popcorn said:


> I know right?! and remember how we thought it was ridiculous that his lipsticks started out at $50? $50 for a lipstick??  Now we're all happily buying lipstick as $90 a pop! :cheer:


 We are all PSYCHO's! ompom:


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Ronron reminds me a lot of NARS Dominique, which I have and rarely use (but I do love it).
> Dominique seems more subdued than Ronron-----I think Ronron is brighter---more vibrant.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Vineetha*
> ...






Trollop!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> He'll be shaping *topiary hearts* *lips* in the bushes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Fixed that for ya Sis


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.beautyprofessor.net/2015/09/christian-louboutin-lip-color-my-three.html?m=1


   Thanks Vee.  So glad I ordered Me Nude----now I want need Bikini.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I was thinking that


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Ooo do you think they will let us choose with all our lou bou lipsticks & eye shadows slathered!!


   They'll make us wash dishes!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Those swatches totally made me want me nude!! Already the idea of roscocotte is floating around in my brains (and in every website cart that carries the brand
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I really want Bikini!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Did Meddy pass out or is she adding more CLs to her cart(s) lol


----------



## Ernie (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I think I am missing roscocotte to enter that phase!! :lol:





elegant-one said:


> So tempted by that one....well, they are all temptresses





elegant-one said:


> :cheer:  It's like the perfect pink on    I still need a nudie too.


 Did you get a nude? I wore Tutulle today, very beige, even lasted through lunch!   





GreenEyedAllie said:


> SO pretty on you, which means I know it will work on me, too.  Me too!!!!  I think I want it and Roscocotte.....


  Roscocotte is so pretty! 3 people bought it while I was at the counter.  





elegant-one said:


> Same here thats what I thought!!! Maybe Ernie reversed them......fingers crossed:haha:


 Could have been placed in the wrong order, couldn't see the numbers, but I asked the SA, I bought the two, had to get the magnifying glass with my reading glasses on, I have M10 and L10, it's entirely possible they were mixed up!


----------



## urbis (Sep 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Apparently this is the place to be---at this very moment there are *9* members and *33* guests on this thread!!![/COLOR]


 Right, this is hot stuff at the moment and you can easily see why


----------



## Ernie (Sep 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :nods: [COLOR=0000FF]I really want Bikini!!![/COLOR]


 Yes you do!  It's a soft pretty pink!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

sunsational said:


> Any swatches on brown girls? I got excited when i got the shipment email but i just tracked it and saw i wont get it until wednesday because of the holiday. i still need a pink one in satin formula but im not sure which one to get


   I get one lippie Tuesday and the others are delayed because of Lou Bou Rouge, matte.  I ordered *Bengali, Satin* 
  but that's w/the delayed ordered.  It's a bright pink but I also now want Bikini which appears softer.   There's a link 
  to swatches on a WOC somewhere here in this thread but you'll have to search for it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

Ernie said:


> It's a soft pretty pink!


   It reminds me of Guerlain Rouge G in Geraldine 77---one of my all time favorite pinks!!!!


----------



## urbis (Sep 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I[COLOR=0000FF]'m ordering that one---when hubs asks what's in the box I'll say JUST NOTHING & for once be telling the truth:lmao: [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Catch up!!   Don't you mean RECOVER???[/COLOR]


 Meddy you're Great


----------



## Ernie (Sep 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] It reminds me of Guerlain Rouge G in Geraldine 77---one of my all time favorite pinks!!!![/COLOR]


 Off to look at that!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] It reminds me of Guerlain Rouge G in Geraldine 77---one of my all time favorite pinks!!!![/COLOR]


 From what I see online, Geraldine is a bit brighter, Bikini is a soft rose, ah, face it, you need it! :bigstar:


----------



## Ernie (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Tutu & Me Nude


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> yes


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

Ernie said:


> From what I see online, Geraldine is a bit brighter, Bikini is a soft rose, ah, face it,* you need it! *


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

Ernie said:


> I ordered Belly Bloom from Saks, looked at it a lot today, but I got bikini:eyelove: and Roscocotte annnnd Impera.


  Oh they're all _really_ pretty Ernie.  I need to stop looking for a minute---I'm losing track of what I ordered and my WL keeps getting longer!!!!


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh they're all _really_ pretty Ernie.  I need to stop looking for a minute---I'm losing track of what I ordered and my WL keeps getting longer!!!!


  It's even worse when you can only afford one. It took me 2 days to decide!


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 5, 2015)

I can't keep up in here lol


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 5, 2015)

Probably the most appropriate place for this little gif


----------



## ashievic (Sep 5, 2015)

Ernie said:


> ashievic said:
> 
> 
> > Remember to keep track of your milage and/or expense of public transportation to get there. You can deduct on your taxes for research expenses, as well as charity work expense.
> ...


Ah huh, yes they will. Your trips to purchase aspirin, band-aids, it is all deductible, truly, not blowing smoke. Just as anything to support this website, I am pretty sure it is a tax write off. Provided it is under 200.00 per occurrence. You are better to make several donations then one big one. So your research is very important. Truly I am one of those weird people who reads the annual tax code book printed every year from cover to cover. Of course it helps Daddy has it on his night stand. Creative accounting, did you skip that in college????


----------



## ashievic (Sep 5, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I'm very annoyed that Memorial day had to come along and cause my shipment to be delayed a day.


Labor Day, honey buns.....yes it does suck.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 5, 2015)

Holding on of Very Prive for now (pending more swatches)


----------



## ashievic (Sep 5, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Medgal07 said:
> 
> 
> > [COLOR=0000FF]   Apparently this is the place to be---at this very moment there are *9* members and *33* guests on this thread!!![/COLOR]
> ...


Yes, to me the lurkers in the shadows are creepy to me. So how many are the eBay people who purchase what is hot, so we all can't buy them??? Don't get paid until Wednesday. So no matter how much I am tempted, just can't do it. They will re-stock and hopefully the eBay lurkers will be stuck with their greed purchases.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 5, 2015)

Ernie said:


> I ordered Belly Bloom from Saks, looked at it a lot today, but I got bikini:eyelove: and Roscocotte annnnd Impera. :shock:


  Those are all shades I want!  So jealous. Enjoy them!!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 5, 2015)

Between my nap and slinging hash, guess I missed quite a party here last night.....it did crack me up. Wonder if these will continue in popularity after the hype has died down. Like it did for his nail polish. To me, his containers are not storage friendly as his nail polishes are not either. I know I will order one, for research of course....but that is a lot of eggs being flipped for one lipstick.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2015)

http://www.temptalia.com/christian-louboutin-eton-moi-velvet-matte-lip-colour-review-photos-swatches


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks Erine for swatches I order me a liner yayyyyy


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm hoping for a cl perfume  and lord this thread is on fire


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/christian-louboutin-eton-moi-velvet-matte-lip-colour-review-photos-swatches


hi Naomi  Thanks for posting  Yayyyyy I order this color I'm so excited to get it  I hope Karen post swatches soon


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 5, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> hi Naomi  Thanks for posting  Yayyyyy I order this color I'm so excited to get it  I hope Karen post swatches soon


 I got Zoulou and it is to die for glammy!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/christian-louboutin-eton-moi-velvet-matte-lip-colour-review-photos-swatches


 Are you getting anything Naomi?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Are you getting anything Naomi?


I'm not sure yet,C. I'm tempted to get a red to try out but kind of want to wait for Sephora to have a sale to do so. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> hi Naomi  Thanks for posting  Yayyyyy I order this color I'm so excited to get it  I hope Karen post swatches soon


Hi Glammy! It's really pretty and I'm sure it'll look lovely on you.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh they're all _really_ pretty Ernie.  I need to stop looking for a minute---I'm losing track of what I ordered and my WL keeps getting longer!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am torn between the matte vamp and the other vamp in the other formula. Even in my scrambled brain, I can't spin how spending 180.00 on 2 lipsticks can be justified....then the new TF mattes, heck I can get 4 of those (close enough in Ash math 180.00 = 208.00) the nail polishes and blushes from Chanel, still owe the P's for the uniform of the ombre's bronze and peach. Then the Dior polishes and new Addict lipsticks. Wonder if the end of CL container is sharp enough to do damage to my wrists??? Death by Lipstick, next chapter in our soap opera???? Mental anguish lawsuit perhaps can be filed???? Oh crap, what is one to do????


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 5, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I got Zoulou and it is to die for glammy!!!


omg I'm so happy u loveeee it  I got that one too  I can't wait to hear and see your review on it Are u getting the lip liners if so which ones caught your eye I pick up Safki


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2015)

Ernie said:


> I ordered Belly Bloom from Saks, looked at it a lot today, but I got bikini:eyelove: and Roscocotte annnnd Impera. :shock:


 Ernie!!!! Whenever you get time can you pls swatch impera & roscocotte work side by side!! I need to get roscocotte off my mind :lmao:


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 5, 2015)

https://instagram.com/p/7P6zjeoeev/


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Hi Glammy! It's really pretty and I'm sure it'll look lovely on you.


Awwww thanks naomi


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 5, 2015)

This is a helpful review. http://lauradee.com


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'm not sure yet,C. I'm tempted to get a red to try out but kind of want to wait for Sephora to have a sale to do so. Lol


 I'm trying to burn my $50 sephora gift card  





allthingsglam said:


> omg I'm so happy u loveeee it  I got that one too  I can't wait to hear and see your review on it Are u getting the lip liners if so which ones caught your eye I pick up Safki


 I'm not getting the liners glammy but roscocotte is in my sephora cart  





Vineetha said:


> Ernie!!!! Whenever you get time can you pls swatch impera & roscocotte work side by side!! I need to get roscocotte off my mind :lmao:


 Roscocotte!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Always room for just one more!!!  Did your Chantecaille arrive yet????[/COLOR]     :lmao: :lol: :ban: [COLOR=0000FF]Meddy????? [/COLOR]:lol: :lmao:


 Chantecaille and YSL powder says out for delivery today


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 5, 2015)

Boooo! My lippies won't come until wednesday.   But phew!! :lmao: this thread was a riot to keep up on.   I'm nervous about Just Nothing. That last IG pic made me not like it. I might have to exchange for tutulle or something more pinky nude.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2015)

Impera!!!!! Its  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 worthy


----------



## Ernie (Sep 5, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Thanks Erine for swatches I order me a liner yayyyyy


 Yay! Which one?


----------



## Ernie (Sep 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Ernie!!!! Whenever you get time can you pls swatch impera & roscocotte work side by side!! I need to get roscocotte off my mind :lmao:


 I will!   





Vineetha said:


> Impera!!!!! Its    worthy :eyelove:


 So pretty!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 5, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Those are all shades I want!  So jealous. Enjoy them!!


 Thanks, GEA!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Ernie!!!! Whenever you get time can you pls swatch impera & roscocotte work side by side!! I need to get roscocotte off my mind :lmao:


 Here you go, Vin!  Left to right, Impera, Rococotte


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I can't keep up in here lol


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Here you go, Vin!  Left to right, Impera, Rococotte


 :shock: :shock: :shock: thanks Ernie!! Yup you know where you can find me  hboy:


----------



## Ernie (Sep 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :shock: :shock: :shock: thanks Ernie!! Yup you know where you can find me  hboy:


 Lol! Indeed! I'll be out all day, I'm sure I'll come back to a zillion posts! :encore:


----------



## Ernie (Sep 5, 2015)

Also someone had mentioned earlier about Nars Dominique versus RonRon,  Left to right, RonRon, Nars Dominique


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

Haven said:


> Well I just used the last of the rumchata and fireball whiskey in the house to make a drink.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :haha: :tipsy: :cheers:


 Hi Elegant!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Impera!!!!! Its
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















OMG Its REALLY Beautiful!!!! I LOVE it! I knew if was going to be pretty. Yep, I must get it. Thanks for the lovely pics.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

56 pages this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My box just arrived!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :shock: :eyelove: :thud: ompom: OMG Its REALLY Beautiful!!!! I LOVE it! I knew if was going to be pretty. Yep, I must get it. Thanks for the lovely pics.


 Yessssssss :eyelove: :heart!! You need!! Knew there was a reason it was pulling at my heartstrings :lmao:


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> 56 pages this morning :haha:   My box just arrived! ompom:


 Early morning  so definitely fedex huh!!! Yes so many new post!' I thought we said goodnight pretty late and within that 8 hrs of beauty sleep :shock:


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

CL Red Sheer - On my lips, it's a GORGEOUS darker  slight strawberry red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The bullet is larger than I expected. The texture is so moisturizing with very pretty shine.Not much taste. Its a beautiful everyday shade. Its more red on the lips than my arm


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes so many new post!' I thought we said goodnight pretty late and within that 8 hrs of beauty sleep


  YES!!!!!...I was in my nightie...but he missed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Still playing catch up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did read that Ernie spent 10 years worth of Birthday money


----------



## ashievic (Sep 5, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Thanks Erine for swatches I order me a liner yayyyyy


Ms. Ernie is the best for getting swatches for us!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Hi Elegant!


  Hi my dear friend! I'm still reading the posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for all your great swatch pics!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 5, 2015)

FedEx does delivery on Sat. at least in Illinois to your home. Not sure about a business address.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Are you talking about the new Chantecaille blush? I ordered that. :bigstar: I'm here! I can't catch up, you ladies are on fire! Your soup sounded good.  Trapped in Bergdorfs, specifically the CL counter. They had sold out of the Bengali matte l/s and people were calling in crazy orders, 15 and 20 lipsticks at once! They are having a sale starting Sunday, $75 off $500 and $200 off $1000.  I think that I used up 10 years of bday gifts! :bouquet:


 Bengali is really popular I think!! It was changed to preorder both on saks and NM when I tried to order so I got it from Nordstrom!!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> CL Red Sheer - On my lips, it's a GORGEOUS darker  slight strawberry red
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  For 90.00 it should be out of this world!!!!! Heck, you can also use the ribbon to string your self up. Or your hubby/father/boyfriend can wrap around your neck if they ever find the receipt. Or we can justify the purchase by claiming a lovely necklace would cost that much. And we got a lipstick to boot!!!! Really Ashland thinking comes in handy.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> CL Red Sheer - On my lips, it's a GORGEOUS darker  slight strawberry red :eyelove:  The bullet is larger than I expected. The texture is so moisturizing with very pretty shine.Not much taste. Its a beautiful everyday shade. Its more red on the lips than my arm


 Omgggggggg Yess :eyelove: !! I know which lippie I am getting from sheers'!!! :thud:


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Absolutely..you knew you NEEDED it lol! I was a bit worried about it there for a little bit. Its so beautiful!  YES!!!!!...I was in my nightie...but he missed it    Still playing catch up  * I did read that Ernie spent 10 years worth of Birthday money * :haha: :lmao: :cheer:


 Ahahahaha yes I read that too :lmao:


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

ashievic said:


> For 90.00 it should be out of this world!!!!! Heck, you can also use the ribbon to string your self up. Or your hubby/father/boyfriend can wrap around your neck if they ever find the receipt. Or we can justify the purchase by claiming a lovely necklace would cost that much. And we got a lipstick to boot!!!! Really Ashland thinking comes in handy.








 It really is an amazing product in every way imho.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 5, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> This is a helpful review. http://lauradee.com


  That's a great review. Thanks Missy!  @laurennnxox maybe take a look at this review. I like Très Décolleté, Just Nothing, Roccocotte, the red sheer (on Sabrina)  and Bikini best from swatches I've seen so far, but none have really hooked me and I'm not a fan of the price or the packaging. I am too...something...to want one or more of these sticking out among my regular lipstick tubes. TBH I don't even like the big Rouge G or chunky square TF tubes in there!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Omgggggggg Yess
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Yes you must! Its sooo beautiful on. It the juiciest deep slight strawberry red on...very sexy


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Next up will be Bikini for sure, I'm sitting on my hands to keep from ordering


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> CL Red Sheer - On my lips, it's a GORGEOUS darker  slight strawberry red
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is absolutely gorgeous on your skin! Does it feather at all on your lips?


----------



## ashievic (Sep 5, 2015)

For me the 2 vamps, Eton something and Sevillance or whatever, then the true Louboutin red. But Santa will need to bring these. But gee, if I had to pick the Chanel Vamp Holiday collection or these??? I am thinking Chanel, since those will be LE. So perhaps in the dead days of January and the lull in the releases from other companies during this time period I might go head first into this dangerous pool. 

  In Ashland I can justify a purchase of a vamp better then a lovely nude.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I got Zoulou Meddy and I'm in love!







Hey C honey!!! I couldn't resist it---where are your pics & swatches---I need to drool a bit before it arrives​


----------



## ashievic (Sep 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Psych1 said:
> 
> 
> > Next up will be Bikini for sure, I'm sitting on my hands to keep from ordering


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Yes you must! Its sooo beautiful on. It the juiciest deep slight strawberry red on...very sexy


    Just what she needs for the landscaper


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> That's a great review. Thanks Missy!  @laurennnxox maybe take a look at this review. I like Très Décolleté, Just Nothing, Roccocotte, the red sheer (on Sabrina)  and Bikini best from swatches I've seen so far, but none have really hooked me and I'm not a fan of the price or the packaging. I am too...something...to want one or more of these sticking out among my regular lipstick tubes. TBH I don't even like the big Rouge G or chunky square TF tubes in there!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 5, 2015)

I text the Bank of Big Brother, he shot back right away, "is this a joke?" He then called, no way, no how, and you can bat your eyes and tell your Daddy how much you love him. It is not going to work. No, and what part of that do you not understand.....


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Just what she needs for the landscaper [/COLOR]:wiggle:


 :nono: You think Bengali won't work :lmao:


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> That is absolutely gorgeous on your skin! Does it feather at all on your lips?


  I thought of you with this shade! You would love love it on. No it does not feather. I was really worried about that because its super moisturizing. Nothing so far.

  Just one?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :bigheart:  Yes you must! Its sooo beautiful on. It the juiciest deep slight strawberry red on...very sexy


  From one in each finish I see that we have pretty much moved to one in each color family now :loco:


----------



## ashievic (Sep 5, 2015)

I so agree with the TF men lipsticks. They don't fit in the my little squares. Plus is it true about no name labels on the tubes??? How are we to know what color they are when we are grabbing them in the early morning hours when we apply our makeup????


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

Ernie said:


> We are all PSYCHO's!


    Psychos w/great lipstick!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I so agree with the TF men lipsticks. They don't fit in the my little squares. Plus is it true about no name labels on the tubes??? How are we to know what color they are when we are grabbing them in the early morning hours when we apply our makeup????


 The boxes have the shade name! Since storing them in the actual boxes is pretty much the only way, we can easily find the shades!! (Unless you collect way too many of them and switch the boxes :shock: )


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Just what she needs for the landscaper


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> From one in each finish I see that we have pretty much moved to one in each color family now


  Yes, of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Looking at swatches this morning.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Between my nap and slinging hash, guess I missed quite a party here last night.....it did crack me up. Wonder if these will continue in popularity after the hype has died down. Like it did for his nail polish. To me, h*is containers are not storage friendly as his nail polishes are not either.* I know I will order one, for research of course....but that is a lot of eggs being flipped for one lipstick.
> I couldn't get into the NP for that reason but hell, the lippies are a different story for me.  They are not practical----artistic yes---pragmatic---hell to the no.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *charismafulltv*
> ...


   Squeals----I mine doesn't arrive until Wednesday though


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'm not sure yet,C. I'm tempted to get a red to try out but kind of want to wait for Sephora to have a sale to do so. Lol


   Oh yeah!!!  Definitely red for you!!!!!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Yes you must! Its sooo beautiful on. It the juiciest deep slight strawberry red on...very sexy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big brother is a landscaper, he would enjoy being chased by a beautiful woman. He would also understand the stalking for the delivery of your must have needs!!!!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> ashievic said:
> 
> 
> > I so agree with the TF men lipsticks. They don't fit in the my little squares. Plus is it true about no name labels on the tubes??? How are we to know what color they are when we are grabbing them in the early morning hours when we apply our makeup????
> ...


Putting them in a box they do not belong is just wrong. The children like having their own special bed. Thanks for the info, you rock as always!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Yes, of course    Looking at swatches this morning.


 Didn't we discuss how the shoes would become the cheaper option :lmao:


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 5, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> That's a great review. Thanks Missy!  @laurennnxox  maybe take a look at this review. I like Très Décolleté, Just Nothing, Roccocotte, the red sheer (on Sabrina)  and Bikini best from swatches I've seen so far, but none have really hooked me and I'm not a fan of the price or the packaging. I am too...something...to want one or more of these sticking out among my regular lipstick tubes. TBH I don't even like the big Rouge G or chunky square TF tubes in there!


  You're welcome, hun. Yeah, when I saw it, she was really thorough and had lots of good swatches to compare.


----------



## Haven (Sep 5, 2015)

Am I the only one tempted by miss loubie? I have too many in my cart and need to eliminate a few. I was good last night. Only loaded up carts but did not hit submit.  Eta DH just left the house and will be out for two hours. Perfect time for a Nordstrom delivery. Waiting....


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I am torn between the matte vamp and the other vamp in the other formula. Even in my scrambled brain, I can't spin how spending 180.00 on 2 lipsticks can be justified....then the new TF mattes, heck I can get 4 of those (close enough in Ash math 180.00 = 208.00) the nail polishes and blushes from Chanel, still owe the P's for the uniform of the ombre's bronze and peach. Then the Dior polishes and new Addict lipsticks. Wonder if the end of CL container is sharp enough to do damage to my wrists??? Death by Lipstick, next chapter in our soap opera???? Mental anguish lawsuit perhaps can be filed???? Oh crap, what is one to do????
> I just spoke with an SA and she says they went through training 2 weeks ago and got to play around with the
> formulas and of the 3, the satin formula is TO DIE FOR.  I'm a matte gal primarily but I'm bi-formula-----I can go
> both ways.  I would say let your formula preference be your guide.
> ...






#Team Zoulou


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> https://instagram.com/p/7P6zjeoeev/


    Thanks AWS---on the list!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> This is a helpful review. http://lauradee.com


   Nice MR---thanks for sharing that---I wanna have my lips impregnated with a hit of colour!!!!   I'm up to six now---not my fault!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Chantecaille and YSL powder says out for delivery today


   Mine too



I got the brush & the powder.  You know YOU WE have issues!!!!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 5, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I am torn between the matte vamp and the other vamp in the other formula. Even in my scrambled brain, I can't spin how spending 180.00 on 2 lipsticks can be justified....then the new TF mattes, heck I can get 4 of those (close enough in Ash math 180.00 = 208.00) the nail polishes and blushes from Chanel, still owe the P's for the uniform of the ombre's bronze and peach. Then the Dior polishes and new Addict lipsticks. Wonder if the end of CL container is sharp enough to do damage to my wrists??? Death by Lipstick, next chapter in our soap opera???? Mental anguish lawsuit perhaps can be filed???? Oh crap, what is one to do????
> I just spoke with an SA and she says they went through training 2 weeks ago and got to play around with the
> formulas and of the 3, the satin formula is TO DIE FOR.  I'm a matte gal primarily but I'm bi-formula-----I can go
> both ways.  I would say let your formula preference be your guide.
> ...


  Oh Meddy you must become current, you are referred as being "fluid" if you switch between one or the other. The other night this chic I was working with told me she is "fluid" I had no idea what she meant!!!!! Then it was explained to me, when you are "fluid" you have no one specific preference. I am getting old.....


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Mine too
> 
> 
> 
> I got the brush & the powder.  You know YOU WE have issues!!!!


  OMGG!! I may have pulled the trigger on Rococotte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Going to sit on my hands now !!
  RonRon
  Rococotte
  Impera
  Bengali(matte)
  Lea Nu (liner)


----------



## ashievic (Sep 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Vineetha said:
> 
> 
> > Chantecaille and YSL powder says out for delivery today
> ...


No issues, we are normal. It is the rest of the world that is not right.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I'm nervous about Just Nothing. That last IG pic made me not like it. I might have to exchange for tutulle or something more pinky nude.


    I hate the wait



​You know wit;s hard to tell by pics & swatches alone---they can still look different IRL---lip pigmentation, complexion undertones, blah, blah blah.  
   I just hope it works for you and you love the damn thing!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Oh Meddy you must become current, you are referred as being "fluid" if you switch between one or the other. The other night this chic I was working with told me she is "fluid" I had no idea what she meant!!!!! Then it was explained to me, *when you are "fluid" you have no one specific preference. *I am getting old.....


    I'm not fluid---I'm old and dried up!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

Haven said:


> Eta DH just left the house and will be out for two hours. Perfect time for a Nordstrom delivery. Waiting....


  I really like the looks of Miss Loubie! Ahh, you WERE a good girl  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What are you getting today? lol


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I hate the wait
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yep, thats so true especially the nudes range. And, the nudes always swatch differently on skin than how they look on the lips.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

AHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! I knew it would be long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm contemplating my next pick(s)


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Impera!!!!! Its
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Dominique doesn't look that bright on me---it's almost a nude w/lavender undertones one me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> CL Red Sheer - On my lips, it's a GORGEOUS darker  slight strawberry red
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Geez---your pics are EXCELLENT  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, so pretty and I LOVE this shade.  I need to try a sheer and this could be it.  I don't want to commit CL blasphemy here but 
   how does the formula in terms of its sheerness/color saturation compare to Chanel RCSs???


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm not fluid---I'm old and dried up!!!![/COLOR]:lmao:


 :lmao:


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Impera!!!!! Its    worthy :eyelove:





Ernie said:


> Here you go, Vin!  Left to right, Impera, Rococotte





elegant-one said:


> CL Red Sheer - On my lips, it's a GORGEOUS darker  slight strawberry red :eyelove:  The bullet is larger than I expected. The texture is so moisturizing with very pretty shine.Not much taste. Its a beautiful everyday shade. Its more red on the lips than my arm


  Thank you, ladies, for the great swatches!!!  You have sealed the deal...I need all 3!  Can't get them Ernie-style all at once, but I love them.  Special thanks to [@]Vineetha[/@] for the comparison swatches with TF lippies.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! I knew it would be long    I'm contemplating my next pic(s)


 :lmaoo: we have gone officially crazy !!  Are you getting just nothing since you already got the bikini or going me nude :lmao:


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Nice MR---thanks for sharing that---I wanna have my lips impregnated with a hit of colour!!!!   I'm up to six now---not my fault!!!![/COLOR]


  Yay! Go, Meddy! You crack me up. I lol every time I think of you saying I'm going in- don't try to stop me! And how!  The colors you chose are beautiful. I have Tres Décolleté, Tutulle, Deliconado & Belly B waiting for me when I come back from weekend. We shall see. I say 6 & you're not done!:clapping:


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Thanks for these amazing pics & swatches Vee.  It looks beautiful on you.  If you have the TF Plum Duo---OMG what a great match w/this.  Maybe even better than So V​ain:shock: [/COLOR]     :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF] *What are there maybe 1 or 2 of those? *[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Dominique doesn't look that bright on me---it's almost a nude w/lavender undertones one me.[/COLOR]


 I mean I don't need Bengali in both finishes right?? Or all three reds :lmao:


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Just what she needs for the landscaper [/COLOR]:wiggle:





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I just spoke with an SA and she says they went through training 2 weeks ago and got to play around with the[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   formulas and of the 3, the satin formula is TO DIE FOR.  I'm a matte gal primarily but [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I'm bi-formula-----I can go[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   both ways.  I would say let your formula preference be your guide.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   :happydance: [/COLOR]    :woot:   [COLOR=0000FF]#Team Zoulou[/COLOR]


  Oh Meddy!  You are killing me, kill-ing me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Hi my dear friend! I'm still reading the posts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Ernie rocks!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Bengali is really popular I think!! It was changed to preorder both on saks and NM when I tried to order so I got it from Nordstrom!!


    I ordered Bengali from Nordies too---along w/LB, matte.  LB, matte was in stock when I ordered it and after two days they sent me a delay notice.  Now I see it's on 
   backorder.  I called CS and they tried to find one at one of their stores but they're all S.O.  I was so annoyed w/them because I would have ordered it from Sax to have it 
   by Friday for a Sat. wedding.  I then asked them to send me the LB in satin and they agreed to----with expedited shipping for which they waived the fee, and I'm keeping 
   the matte that's on backorder.  Apparently the FRENZY is REAL


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I thought of you with this shade! You would love love it on. No it does not feather. I was really worried about that because its super moisturizing. Nothing so far.
> 
> Just one?


   Careful------------remember I was the 'one & done gal'----now it's six orders later and I'm still looking & adding to my WL.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   You know how to work daddy---you're Daddy's girl & he wants to see his little girl smile!!![/COLOR]     :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]BB is cool.  At least they're perm Ash---you have plenty of time to select just the right shade(s)[/COLOR]     :lol:     [COLOR=0000FF] Careful------------remember I was the 'one & done gal'----now it's six orders later and I'm still looking & adding to my WL.[/COLOR]:shock:


 One and done :lmaoo: Which shades did you pick up meddy!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> From one in each finish I see that we have pretty much moved to *one in each color family *now


   That's how my plan evolved.  That's how I typically shop.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Which shades did you pick up meddy!!


  Whispering  
 Bengali, Satin
 Me Nude
 Rouge Louboutin, Satin
 Rouge Louboutin, Matte
 Very Prive 
 Zoulou


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

Haven said:


> Eta DH just left the house and will be out for two hours. Perfect time for a Nordstrom delivery. Waiting....


    Miss Loubie caught my eye but I'd already ordered my 'bright' ----Bengali.  I would definitely consider her for a future purchase.  You can do a lot of damage in two hours!  






HURRY!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Geez---your pics are EXCELLENT
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Pictures do not do justice to the beauty of this shade on the lips! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  FORMULA IS FAR FAR SUPERIOR to ANYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! especially the Chanel RCS!

  The pigmentation, the luscious look it gives to the lips, how the pigmentation adheres to the lips.

  And ATTN Winthrop  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just slathered a lot of it on my lips, drank coffee, went out into the crazy humidity trying to get it to feather....NONE on me! That is great news to us old ladies


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

And....I just ordered the CL Red Matte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 reds are my everyday nude LOL!!!!!!!! I love that line from Vee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  BTW, hubs thought they look crazy amazing in those tubes ..............


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Which shades did you pick up meddy!!







  Thank GOODNESS they are perm!!! Cause now we'll end up with..........quite a few


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> And....I just ordered the CL Red Matte :eyelove: :thud: :stars: :yaay:  reds are my everyday nude LOL!!!!!!!! I love that line from Vee    BTW, hubs thought they look crazy amazing in those tubes ..............:sweat: :cheer:


 :stars: more nude reds :yaay: ompom:


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I mean I don't need Bengali in both finishes right?? Or all three reds


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> more nude reds


  YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so excited I can't stand it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've missed so many posts today. My sister had to call & chat about the fact that she's spraying wolf spiders that have scorpion like stingers out the back & her spider spray nozzle failed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I won't be visiting her for awhile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have 3 sisters & none of them like or wear makeup...even though I bought them Chanel lipsticks


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







  I dont know whats about ordering these! My heart races, BP rises, almost passes out but still feels nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ignoring chanel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HAve you considered adopting sisters


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Could have been placed in the wrong order, couldn't see the numbers, but I asked the SA, I bought the two, had to get the magnifying glass with my reading glasses on, I have M10 and L10, it's entirely possible they were mixed up!








  No, I haven't ordered any nudes but red yet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still deciding. Which shade would be the closest to Mac Mehr?

  You rock...thanks for everything


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I dont know whats about ordering these! My heart races, BP rises, almost passes out but still feels nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 It sooo true...what is that! Did I order the right shade...& why am I paying this for ls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My sisters are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes, I would adopt you in a heartbeat!!! We could spy on landscapers & UPS dudes together


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Pictures do not do justice to the beauty of this shade on the lips!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 SOLD!  Thanks Sis!  Great news for us seniors!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

Ernie said:


> I ordered Belly Bloom from Saks, looked at it a lot today, but I got bikini:eyelove: and Roscocotte annnnd Impera.


  Agh...I cannot stop looking at Belly Bloom! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOVE how it looks

  Nice round of lipsticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Won't be long until you own them all ....in like 2 weeks LOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

ashievic said:


> No issues, we are normal. It is the rest of the world that is not right.


 The masses would argue that and we would lose!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

Ernie said:


> From what I see online, Geraldine is a bit brighter, Bikini is a soft rose, *ah, face it, you need it!*


  BWHAAA!!! so funny Ernie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  OMG that would make THE best Tshirt - a  pic of a lipstick tube with "Ah, face it, you NEED it!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

Psych1 said:


>


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Yep, thats so true especially the nudes range. And, the nudes always swatch differently on skin than how they look on the lips.


    I took a huge risk ordering  2, almost blindly---but hell---I had to



​I'm getting older by the minute-------no time to waste!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I am torn between the matte vamp and the other vamp in the other formula. Even in my scrambled brain, I can't spin how spending 180.00 on 2 lipsticks can be justified....then the new TF mattes, heck I can get 4 of those (close enough in Ash math 180.00 = 208.00) the nail polishes and blushes from Chanel, still owe the P's for the uniform of the ombre's bronze and peach. Then the Dior polishes and new Addict lipsticks. Wonder if the end of CL container is sharp enough to do damage to my wrists??? Death by Lipstick, next chapter in our soap opera???? Mental anguish lawsuit perhaps can be filed???? Oh crap, what is one to do????


  Ash, I was torn with that decision 2 for days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The satin looks amazing on Sabrina but in the end the Matte won lol. Maybe because it was sold out/pre-order everywhere!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 5, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> This is a helpful review. http://lauradee.com


   Thanks! I'm not seeing Very Prive and some others, though?  Wonder if all the images are loading or what       





elegant-one said:


> CL Red Sheer - On my lips, it's a GORGEOUS darker  slight strawberry red :eyelove:  The bullet is larger than I expected. The texture is so moisturizing with very pretty shine.Not much taste. Its a beautiful everyday shade. Its more red on the lips than my arm


 ompom:    





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Hey Haven---I hope that helped & today's a better day!!!![/COLOR]     :haha:   [COLOR=0000FF]  Guess what I did?  I accidentally ordered *2 VPs*.  I caught it just before shipping but amending the order would have delayed it-------so I'll just send it right back.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]I couldn't get into the NP for that reason but hell, the lippies are a different story for me.  They are not practical----artistic yes---pragmatic---hell to the no.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Squeals----I mine doesn't arrive until Wednesday though[/COLOR]:sigh:


   Lol! Well, in that case, decision made! Send me one, I'll write you a check :lmao:     





ashievic said:


> Putting them in a box they do not belong is just wrong. The children like having their own special bed. Thanks for the info, you rock as always!!!!


  Yes lol    





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Thanks AWS---on the list!!![/COLOR]:happydance:


    Yay!      





Vineetha said:


> I mean I don't need Bengali in both finishes right?? Or all three reds :lmao:


   But that's exactly why you need it, it's a different finish lol     





elegant-one said:


> :bouquet:  Pictures do not do justice to the beauty of this shade on the lips! :bigheart:   FORMULA IS FAR FAR SUPERIOR to ANYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *especially the Chanel RCS!*  The pigmentation, the luscious look it gives to the lips, how the pigmentation adheres to the lips.  And ATTN Winthrop  :haha:  I just slathered a lot of it on my lips, drank coffee, went out into the crazy humidity trying to get it to feather....NONE on me! That is great news to us old ladies :haha:


  Excellent, mwahahaha     





elegant-one said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lmao: I'm so excited I can't stand it :nanas:   I've missed so many posts today. My sister had to call & chat about the fact that she's spraying wolf spiders that have scorpion like stingers out the back & her spider spray nozzle failed :shock:   I won't be visiting her for awhile :haha:   I have 3 sisters & none of them like or wear makeup...even though I bought them Chanel lipsticks ooh:


   Scream!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> It sooo true...what is that! Did I order the right shade...& why am I paying this for ls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Triplets now


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :bigthumb:  [COLOR=0000FF]you did good Vee!!!!  I also ordered 2 liners--- Maya & Safki[/COLOR] [COLOR=64B3DF][COLOR=000000]*   *[/COLOR][/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF]The masses would argue that and we would lose!!!:haha: [/COLOR]


   Forgot that I ordered Maya lol


----------



## Haven (Sep 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Miss Loubie caught my eye but I'd already ordered my 'bright' ----Bengali.  I would definitely consider her for a future purchase.  You can do a lot of damage in two hours!  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   :yaay: HURRY!!!![/COLOR]


  LOL! My Nordstrom order arrived, and I made a "clean getaway." DH decided to take the kids with him, so no one was home when the box was delivered. I love my kids dearly, but they are now of the ages where they can rat me out. Either innocently or on purpose. "Mommy got a box today." Or "The package man came." As I sit there trying to act innocent.   I am test driving just nothing with lenue. So far it is love! This ls is extremely comfortable for a matte and is a great everyday color. The liner works with it perfectly! The lipstick also transformed a bit (just like MAC boca does) after being on my lips. I am not saying that the shade in any way, shape or form resembles boca, just that the color transitions with wear.   The liner is definitely weapon worthy. Reminds me of the ice pick Sharon Stone used in "Basic Instinct."   I also got rococotte which I plan to try later. It looks gorgeous!  We are all going to an event tonight, and I think that there will be a security checkpoint. So I will have to leave the CL at home. Not risking confiscation of expensive and dangerous lip products.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm trying to pick a satin....what are the votes?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'm trying to pick a satin....what are the votes?


 Impera!! It's gorgeous and since you love so vain I think you will like this too!! And the texture is TDF!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> It sooo true...what is that! Did I order the right shade...& why am I paying this for ls :haha:   My sisters are :nuts:  Yes, I would adopt you in a heartbeat!!! We could spy on landscapers & UPS dudes together





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Triplets now[/COLOR]arty2:


 Ahahahaha imagine triple the number of packages and UPS :shock:


----------



## Haven (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> That may be so the way it looks like this is going :lol:  I really like the looks of Miss Loubie! Ahh, you WERE a good girl  :haha:  What are you getting today? lol


  I am so tempted by ten of the satins, but I need to narrow that down obviously.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Impera!! It's gorgeous and since you love so vain I think you will like this too!! And the texture is TDF!!


  Is it TOO similar??


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 5, 2015)

Haven said:


> *We are all going to an event tonight, and I think that there will be a security checkpoint. So I will have to leave the CL at home. Not risking confiscation of expensive and dangerous lip products.*


  Can you just imagine that?!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

Haven said:


> We are all going to an event tonight, and I think that there will be a security checkpoint. So I will have to leave the CL at home. Not risking confiscation of expensive and dangerous lip products.








 I'm quite relieved to read that about Leanue!  Boca does that on my lips too, so that is cool. Can't wait to hear your thoughts on Rococotte


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

Haven said:


> I am so tempted by ten of the satins, but I need to narrow that down obviously.








why


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Oh yeah!!!  Definitely red for you!!!!![/COLOR]


You know me and my reds! :haha: Just don't know if I should do Velvet Matte or Satin.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> You know me and my reds!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That seems to be a problem around here. Did you get to see them both on Sabrina?


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Can you just imagine that?!


  Do you see my answer to your question 

  And ATTN Winthrop  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just slathered a lot of it on my lips, drank coffee, went out into the crazy humidity trying to get it to feather....NONE on me! That is great news to us old ladies.

  I really tried to get it to feather or bleed.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

I just ran to the store....& there was my UPS dude checking out. I whistled to him


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Do you see my answer to your question
> 
> And ATTN Winthrop
> 
> ...


  Thanks! I am always attracted to the sheer lip products and that is SUCH a beautiful shade, but .... I dunno, if I do spring for one of these eventually I feel like maybe I should get a satin or matte? Well see.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

Haven said:


> We are all going to an event tonight, and I think that there will be a security checkpoint. So I will have to leave the CL at home. Not risking confiscation of expensive and dangerous lip products.


  "The package man" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Priceless!!!!
​  I love the combo you created and how you described the appearance o the product w/wear!!   What a great 
  description of the liner---the ice pick---artistically creepy yet appealing to the masses.
  Thanks for sharing.  ENJOY!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I just ran to the store....& there was my UPS dude checking out. I whistled to him








 He is going to bring you empty boxes on days you dont have delivery 

  ETA: In other news I got the chantecaille blush! I didnt expect it to be eyeshadow sized maybe even smaller (my first blush from them). And the shade doesnt look like the coral we saw at all. Me no likey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would have returned it had it not been for their ridiculous $10 dollar return shipping and i dont have any physical store close by!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Thank GOODNESS they are perm!!! Cause now we'll end up with..........quite a few


   I need one more to calm me down, and to make my perfect # 7------then I'll take a little break.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> He is going to bring you empty boxes on days you dont have delivery
> 
> *ETA: In other news I got the chantecaille blush! I didnt expect it to be eyeshadow sized maybe even smaller (my first blush from them). *And the shade doesnt look like the coral we saw at all. Me no likey
> 
> ...


    I got mine too---thought I had been punked. 



 It's just a little larger than a quarter



and I think it's plastic


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I got mine too---thought I had been punked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 YES Meddy! I thought oh looks like they have included a sample with the blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   OMG they're so ugly.  Oh geez---spiders come out enforce in September.  Tell her to be careful---they're known to have very good eyesight-----like they'll find her!!!

  My two sisters aren't into makeup either---one rarely even wears it. I on the other hand hoard it


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> YES Meddy! I thought oh looks like they have included a sample with the blush
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I might return it---I'm not far from a Sax---it was in a huge box.  I'll return it and get another CL lippie 



I don't know which color to get next.  I want Bikini but my mind is screaming for fall and dark colors.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Agh...I cannot stop looking at Belly Bloom!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I know---Ernie doesn't play!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I might return it---I'm not far from a Sax---it was in a huge box.  I'll return it and get another CL lippie
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know which color to get next.  I want Bikini but my mind is screaming for fall and dark colors.


  can you make saks returns to saks off fifth????


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I got Zoulou Meddy and I'm in love!


    OMG---I just saw it on your blog---IT's AMAZING!!!!!!!!  You need to fix the link here to match the new name of your blog---it doesn't link anymore, sweets!!!!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 5, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> https://instagram.com/p/7P6zjeoeev/


Wow that lipstick doesn't even look matte it has such a soft look to it. Lawd I'm in trouble 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I called to check up on my Rouge Matte since I still didn't get a shipping notice and they told me I got the last one and it'll be shipping out Tuesday.

  Rouge Louboutin Matte is on back order till the 26th. I'm so glad I went ahead and ordered the lipsticks now instead of trying to wait for triple points as I figured some lipsticks would sell out fast.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Holding on of Very Prive for now (pending more swatches)


    No, no, no---not until you see *Zoulou* on C first---it's STUNNING!!!  This is SO YOU!!!!!

    http://www.intagme.com/charismafulltv/1066965874384318480_323917315/


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   OMG---I just saw it on your blog---IT's AMAZING!!!!!!!!  You need to fix the link here to match the new name of your blog---it doesn't link anymore, sweets!!!![/COLOR]


  http://charismafull.com/2015/09/04/sneak-peek-christian-louboutin-zoulou-velvet-matte-lip-color-swatched-on-brown-skin/  Thanks for the heads up on Charismafull's post. I like how it looks!  I'm just concerned it would pull pink on me.   





Purple Popcorn said:


> Wow that lipstick doesn't even look matte it has such a soft look to it. Lawd I'm in trouble :sigh:   I called to check up on my Rouge Matte since I still didn't get a shipping notice and they told me I got the last one and it'll be shipping out Tuesday.  Rouge Louboutin Matte is on back order till the 26th. I'm so glad I went ahead and ordered the lipsticks now instead of trying to wait for triple points as I figured some lipsticks would sell out fast.


  The last one! Yup, this line is trouble!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> can you make saks returns to saks off fifth????


   I'm not in NY



We do have a place there but I'm not there.  Some would say I'm not here either



​but on the moon!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   No, no, no---not until you see *Zoulou* on C first---it's STUNNING!!!  This is SO YOU!!!!![/COLOR]    http://www.intagme.com/charismafulltv/1066965874384318480_323917315/


  I just replied in another post re: this shade lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   OMG---I just saw it on your blog---IT's AMAZING!!!!!!!!  You need to fix the link here to match the new name of your blog---it doesn't link anymore, sweets!!!![/COLOR]








 Me and Zoulou! Worth the $90!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> The last one! Yup, this line is trouble!


    Oh I forgot---you did say that.  It pulls more sepia-ish on her.  I envisioned it on you.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Me and Zoulou! Worth the $90!!!


  Million Bucks C! You look absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Me and Zoulou! Worth the $90!!!


   Gorgeous!!!  I love your hair darkened


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Bengali is really popular I think!! It was changed to preorder both on saks and NM when I tried to order so I got it from Nordstrom!!


Yep that's why I went ahead and got it. Didn't want to regret not getting it later.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Gorgeous!!!  I love your hair darkened


  New look this week! Lol. Thanks guys!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 5, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Me and Zoulou! Worth the $90!!!


    Lovely!  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Oh I forgot---you did say that.  It pulls more sepia-ish on her.  I envisioned it on you.[/COLOR]


   You know how I love these shades :frenz: It's now under consideration lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Are you getting just nothing since you already got the bikini or going me nude


    That all sounds so wrong


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Oh Meddy! You are killing me, kill-ing me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I dont know whats about ordering these! *My heart races, BP rises, almost passes out but still feels nice *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Can only be one of two things Vee-----------addiction or an orgasm


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Can only be one of two things Vee-----------addiction or an orgasm


  OOOOOOMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Scream!


  Doesn't it look like at first like she's getting acupuncture


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 5, 2015)

Haven said:


> Eta DH just left the house and will be out for two hours. Perfect time for a Nordstrom delivery. Waiting....


Nooo I'm going back and forth over Miss Loubie, I just don't know if it's going to look on me how it does in the swatch because it's a coral and it might not be pinky on me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> why
> My thought exactly.  Scary that we think alike​
> 
> 
> ...


 EVERYONE knows not to pose that to me as a viable conundrum-----------ALL THREE---------ALWAYS.  Your question should be, which one FIRST?


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> It's now under consideration lol


   I know---and I know how pretty you look in them!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Forgot that I ordered Maya lol


     It's pretty----I ordered that too---------I think it'll look nice w/Zoulou


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Doesn't it look like at first like she's getting acupuncture[/COLOR]:lmao:


  Lol!    





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I know---and I know how pretty you look in them!!!!![/COLOR]retty:


  Thank you, dear one!    





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]    It's pretty----I ordered that too---------I think it'll look nice w/Zoulou[/COLOR]


  Oh, yes!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 5, 2015)

https://m.imgur.com/a/hWEDV  http://www.fierybread.com/2015/09/review-christian-louboutin-lipsticks/  https://instagram.com/p/7QfH7NAjun/  http://paintmecrystal.blogspot.com/2015/09/christian-louboutin-lipstick-collection.html?m=1


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> He is going to bring you empty boxes on days you dont have delivery
> 
> ETA: In other news I got the chantecaille blush! I didnt expect it to be eyeshadow sized maybe even smaller (my first blush from them). And the shade doesnt look like the coral we saw at all. Me no likey
> 
> ...








  That stinks! I can't believe it's so small. Their products are usually nice.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I got mine too---thought I had been punked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That is small. What a disappointment.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Thanks! I am always attracted to the sheer lip products and that is SUCH a beautiful shade, but .... I dunno, if I do spring for one of these eventually I feel like maybe I should get a satin or matte? Well see.








 I don't think you can go wrong no matter what you choose.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Me and Zoulou! Worth the $90!!!


Its SO you! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

Wow, my red matte ls shipped already


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Wow, my red matte ls shipped already :shock: ompom:


 :yahoo: saks does ship pretty quick like in few hours!! It's the wonky shipping though :lol: FedEx took my CT lippie and delivered to someone in different part of the state!! :lmao: despite me calling them and telling that the address doesn't seem to be mine " left aT front door, no signature required" !! :huh: whose front door? Where? But that's my lipstick!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2015)

My Rococotte shipped too ompom:


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> FedEx took my CT lippie and delivered to someone in different part of the state!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! I had that happen to me last week...said it was delivered in someone elses mailbox...3 days late the shipping changed & it was delivered to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's my lipstick LOLOL! Give it back
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I had to order my red matte from Sephora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because its OOS everywhere else


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> My Rococotte shipped too








 from Saks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I cannot wait to see more of that shade.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :flower:  from Saks :haha:  I cannot wait to see more of that shade.


 No NM


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I got mine too---thought I had been punked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes, their blushes and their es are the exact same size...a good surprise if you order an es, maybe not so good if you order a blush, but convenient because both fit into their refillable palettes. Should be light enough to return by regular first class mail with tracking for way less than $10, no? Is that from Saks? I so hate that they don't offer free returns!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

Miss potty mouth. "Super Expensive Lipstick review"


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> No NM








 better though minus the 10% ...but then minus the slooooooow shipping ...maybe that evens out


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

http://www.fierybread.com/2015/09/review-christian-louboutin-lipsticks/

  She is STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I may need Diva now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just Nothing looks really different on her.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> http://www.fierybread.com/2015/09/review-christian-louboutin-lipsticks/  She is STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I may need Diva now :haha:  Just Nothing looks really different on her.


 :haha: she looks purty!! Bengali looks so bright there :shock:


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :bigthumb:  better though minus the 10% ...but then minus the slooooooow shipping ...maybe that evens out :haha:


 Yeah the delivery says Wednesday while the liner from saks says Friday :shock: :haha:


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :shock:  Miss potty mouth. "Super Expensive Lipstick review" :amused:





elegant-one said:


> http://www.fierybread.com/2015/09/review-christian-louboutin-lipsticks/  She is STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I may need Diva now :haha:  Just Nothing looks really different on her.





Vineetha said:


> :haha: she looks purty!! Bengali looks so bright there :shock:


   By the time we get more swatches I think we'll collectively have the entire line lol


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> That's a lovely lovely shade too!!!  Loving Petal rose from the sheers too :eyelove: (at this point it's easier to say the ones I don't like :lol: )


  Lol, exactly, me too. Ooo, gotta check out Petal Rose too. Great!


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> http://www.fierybread.com/2015/09/review-christian-louboutin-lipsticks/
> 
> She is STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I may need Diva now
> 
> ...


  Oooh! Now I REALLY want Just Nothing. That's such a pretty nude. But I really wanted a Satin lipstick the most. Matte lipsticks tend to make my lips feel dry.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I just ran to the store....& there was my UPS dude checking out. I whistled to him


lol that man is going to think you're in love with him lol! But the UPS men do have a special place in our hearts lol.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 5, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Oooh! Now I REALLY want Just Nothing. That's such a pretty nude. But I really wanted a Satin lipstick the most. Matte lipsticks tend to make my lips feel dry.


   The satin formula looks great


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 5, 2015)

Looks like these are the swatches that weren't on the blog post  (http://lauradee.com/2015/09/louboutin-lipstick-collection-and-swatches-review/)  https://instagram.com/p/7Pi97fERzV/


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah the delivery says Wednesday while the liner from saks says Friday

















 I always get my NM orders fast.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> lol that man is going to think you're in love with him lol! But the UPS men do have a special place in our hearts lol.








 Nope...only his package


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> By the time we get more swatches I think we'll collectively have the entire line lol








 It sure seems that way!
  Well, we know Ernie will have the full line...soon


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 5, 2015)

https://instagram.com/p/7OKgqbGL_-/   Maya looks so pink here https://instagram.com/p/7OVlBiSK76/    https://instagram.com/p/7Nz9EOytlz/  https://instagram.com/p/7NyzeJStjK/  https://instagram.com/p/7NyPvAythz/  https://instagram.com/p/7NwB1YyK2Z/  https://instagram.com/p/7NqtTQR5Bs/  https://instagram.com/p/7N1E6myK_a/


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Oooh! Now I REALLY want Just Nothing. That's such a pretty nude. But I really wanted a Satin lipstick the most. Matte lipsticks tend to make my lips feel dry.


  Its GORGEOUS on her..right!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :lol:  It sure seems that way! Well, we know Erine will have the full line...soon:lmao:


   :shock: lol


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> she looks purty!! Bengali looks so bright there


  It does! That shade may require that dab n smoosh method


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Nope...only his package


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> *Oh, yes!*


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


>


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :haha:  Nope...only his package  :haha:


 :haha:


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :lol:  It sure seems that way! Well, we know Erine will have the full line...soon:lmao:


 By this weekend!! Anyone been to bergdorf seen Ernie there


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> By this weekend!! Anyone been to bergdorf seen Ernie there











I expect more swatches from her tonight lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> That stinks! I can't believe it's so small. Their products are usually nice.


   It really kinda pisses me off that they tried to pass it off as an amazing product!   On the other hand, the YSL powder & brush made the angels sing


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'm trying to pick a satin....what are the votes?


   What shades do you like most Allie---reds, pinks, nudes..........???  Way to many wonderful choices!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Ahahahaha imagine triple the number of packages and UPS


  Mind blowing!!!!!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Sep 5, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> https://instagram.com/p/7N1E6myK_a/


  i think they got Maya mixed up with the other Nude!!! 

  ugggggh!!! now i want the matte rouge loub joint


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> That is small. What a disappointment.


 You would lose it in the bottom of your purse---like coins


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You would lose it in the bottom of your purse---like coins


  That's unreal. Not worth the money.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

I just did my nails in CL red nail polish
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My favorite np! I love love the brush.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> https://instagram.com/p/7N1E6myK_a/ That's so bazaar---I hope that's her camera & lighting because Maya hasn't looked like that anywhere else.--------and Rouge Loub looks pink on her.
> 
> I think *LouBeach *should be my next one because I don't yet have one in the orange family!!!  Does that make sense???  But *Bikini* _Needs me!!!_
> 
> On the other hand,* Eton Moi *keeps tugging at my heart strings.  But then again, *Just **Nothing *is pretty and can also keep me out of trouble with hubs!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> That's unreal. Not worth the money.


    Not at all----and obviously I don't have trouble spending it-----if it's worth it.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Vineetha said:
> 
> 
> > more nude reds
> ...


  Maybe they were adopted????


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Maybe they were adopted????


----------



## ashievic (Sep 5, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'm trying to pick a satin....what are the votes?


I would go for the vamp Seville something like that . Go big or go home.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  I really really think I need Impera


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm in fear of Just Nothing becuz i dnt want it to take the shine away from my beloved TF Sable Smoke but errrr uuuuuh...**adds to growin list of CL's as if this shyt dnt cost $90** I'm gonna start off with Zoulou and Maya liner BUT i'm not ordering til Nordies triple rewards starts on the 16th! i'll be back from vacay!! Safki liner WILL be next up after my first order tho. i think wit so many swatches popping up imma have to go with my gut instincts with this line. i'm not even a red lover but im debating either the rouge matte is callin me (or should i go with the sheer as an everyday color???)

  another question for u laydeez....are these to be left at home or will u carry it in ur purse throughout the day for touchups n etc? I'm askin cuz i feel like if i take it out the house it MUST be carried around in the case lol i wouldn't feel right tossin it in my normal dusty ol' makeup bag that's tossed in the bottom of my totes n purses....these lippies should come with their very own butler to hold n apply to my lips at my every beckon call


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 5, 2015)

Meddy Lou beach is pretty and I love the name.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> I'm in fear of Just Nothing becuz i dnt want it to take the shine away from my beloved TF Sable Smoke but errrr uuuuuh...**adds to growin list of CL's as if this shyt dnt cost $90** I'm gonna start off with Zoulou and Maya liner BUT i'm not ordering til Nordies triple rewards starts on the 16th! i'll be back from vacay!! Safki liner WILL be next up after my first order tho. i think wit so many swatches popping up imma have to go with my gut instincts with this line. i'm not even a red lover but im debating either the rouge matte is callin me (or should i go with the sheer as an everyday color???)
> 
> another question for u laydeez....are these to be left at home or will u carry it in ur purse throughout the day for touchups n etc? I'm askin cuz i feel like if i take it out the house it MUST be carried around in the case lol i wouldn't feel right tossin it in my normal dusty ol' makeup bag that's tossed in the bottom of my totes n purses....these lippies should come with their very own butler to hold n apply to my lips at my every beckon call








 I'm afraid of the lids/crowns popping off the rest of it.

  Hey, I posted to you waaaay back at this point...I read EVERYTHING on your blog


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


>


----------



## ashievic (Sep 5, 2015)

So many things to cover On returns, I found using the small box if it fits, it ships from the USPS is the way to go, if you have to pay for the return. It is 5.95, insurance, tracking, everything. Gets there 2-3 business days, even if it is across country. For what do you do for touch ups??? Wear it as a necklace, awesome!!!! Best thing yet. Big Brother narced out Mama. He told me she ordered Eton Moi and the satin Seville whatever. Of course they won't be there for a week, due to the stupid shipping method. Might have them fall into my luggage when she isn't looking. Of course I will need to hunt these down, since she probably is going to stash away from me. 

  In Ashland math, the 5.95 for shipping back is probably cheaper then the gas it would cost to drive over to the store and back home. Especially if you live in outer burbs far from the malls.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 5, 2015)

I'll certainly be carrying at least 1 of my lippies at all times in my Louis Vuittion pouche.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> I'm in fear of Just Nothing becuz i dnt want it to take the shine away from my beloved TF Sable Smoke but errrr uuuuuh...**adds to growin list of CL's as if this shyt dnt cost $90** I'm gonna start off with Zoulou and Maya liner BUT i'm not ordering til Nordies triple rewards starts on the 16th! i'll be back from vacay!! Safki liner WILL be next up after my first order tho. i think wit so many swatches popping up imma have to go with my gut instincts with this line. i'm not even a red lover but im debating either the rouge matte is callin me (or should i go with the sheer as an everyday color???)
> 
> another question for u laydeez....*are these to be left at home or will u carry it in ur purse throughout the day for touchups n etc? *I'm askin cuz i feel like if i take it out the house it MUST be carried around in the case lol i wouldn't feel right tossin it in my normal dusty ol' makeup bag that's tossed in the bottom of my totes n purses....these lippies should come with their very own butler to hold n apply to my lips at my every beckon call


    Would you leave your tiara home if you were a queen?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I take my halo everywhere I go
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


You see I'm a little angel


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I'll certainly be carrying at least 1 of my lippies at all times in my Louis Vuittion pouche.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I'm afraid of the lids/crowns popping off the rest of it.
> 
> Hey, I posted to you waaaay back at this point...I read EVERYTHING on your blog


  aaaaaaaah u diiiiiiid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it always warms my heart to hear such positive feedback becuz it lets me keep count of how crazy the world is to take time out to entertain my craziness lol. i have no idea where the thoughts of my mind come from but im glad u enjoyed it!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 5, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> i think they got Maya mixed up with the other Nude!!!   ugggggh!!! now i want the matte rouge loub joint


       I think so too [@]KiKi Kontour[/@]     Now I'm wondering if the Style and Beauty Doc has Zoulou and Just Nothing switched?


----------



## ashievic (Sep 5, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Maybe they were adopted????


I have a sister in law that just doesn't get the makeup thing. When she was up at the P's when daddy got sick. She was in shock at the stash and how organized it all was. Along with the 200 plus bottles of nail polish. Then I caught her going through it. Mama was smart, she had them sleep in the master bedroom and Mama went to guest bedroom where her stash is. Of course Mama could have put her in the doggy office which is truly the 4th bedroom. But is literally for the dogs. My room, she just opens the door and runs. Good idea on her part. Then of course my brother has to hear what a spoiled brat I am. Say it to my face bi***. But she never will.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Sep 5, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Now I'm wondering if the Style and Beauty Doc has Zoulou and Just Nothing switched?


  Yes!! she mixed those up becuz Just Nothing is definitely lighter than Zou


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 5, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> Yes!! she mixed those up becuz Just Nothing is definitely lighter than Zou


  Aha! It wasn't looking right to me lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Meddy Lou beach is pretty and I love the name.


 Me too.  I want to order one more tonight but I can't decide.  I need to order because there's holiday 
interference and we leave Friday night for an out of state wedding.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 5, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> I'm in fear of Just Nothing becuz i dnt want it to take the shine away from my beloved TF Sable Smoke but errrr uuuuuh...**adds to growin list of CL's as if this shyt dnt cost $90** I'm gonna start off with Zoulou and Maya liner BUT i'm not ordering til Nordies triple rewards starts on the 16th! i'll be back from vacay!! Safki liner WILL be next up after my first order tho. i think wit so many swatches popping up imma have to go with my gut instincts with this line. i'm not even a red lover but im debating either the rouge matte is callin me (or should i go with the sheer as an everyday color???)
> 
> another question for u laydeez....*are these to be left at home or will u carry it in ur purse throughout the day for touchups n etc? *I'm askin cuz i feel like if i take it out the house it MUST be carried around in the case lol i wouldn't feel right tossin it in my normal dusty ol' makeup bag that's tossed in the bottom of my totes n purses....these lippies should come with their very own butler to hold n apply to my lips at my every beckon call
> 
> ...


  And you believe this??? Of course you are, and we all love, support you with your cute little wings. With your halo, do your ears get cold in the winter????


----------



## ashievic (Sep 5, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Meddy Lou beach is pretty and I love the name.
> Me too.  I want to order one more tonight but I can't decide.  I need to order because there's holiday interferenc and we leave Friday night for an                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     out of state wedding


so rude, how could anyone plan a wedding with this release??? Chop-chop, you will regret what you don't get tonight.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 5, 2015)

Need to catch a quick nap before my shift. Enjoy your shopping. I so know you will all have me laughing my butt off in a few hours!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> *Well, we know Erine *will have the full line...soon:lmao:  Caught that 25 pages back---knew you would too!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Need to catch a quick nap before my shift. Enjoy your shopping. I so know you will all have me laughing my butt off in a few hours!!!!


   Sleep tight Ash!!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> CL Red Sheer - On my lips, it's a GORGEOUS darker  slight strawberry red :eyelove:  The bullet is larger than I expected. The texture is so moisturizing with very pretty shine.Not much taste. Its a beautiful everyday shade. Its more red on the lips than my arm


  Gorgeous! And no random dots or holes in it!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

ashievic said:


> so rude, how could anyone plan a wedding with this release??? Chop-chop, you will regret what you don't get tonight.


  I've been ready for over a month----then this release came along!!!



and I'm loving it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> Gorgeous! And *no random dots or holes in it!!*


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Me too.  I want to order one more tonight but I can't decide.  I need to order because there's holiday[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]interference and we leave [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Friday night for an out of state wedding. [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]    [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              [/COLOR]


 Impera!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2015)

Impera or rococotte!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I really really think I need Impera


 I am just reading this so the accurate question would be " when is your Impera coming"


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lmao: I'm so excited I can't stand it :nanas:   I've missed so many posts today. My sister had to call & chat about the fact that she's spraying wolf spiders that have scorpion like stingers out the back & her spider spray nozzle failed :shock:   I won't be visiting her for awhile :haha:   I have 3 sisters & none of them like or wear makeup...even though I bought them Chanel lipsticks ooh:


   I guess you got all the lipstick loving genes.


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 5, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> I'm in fear of Just Nothing becuz i dnt want it to take the shine away from my beloved TF Sable Smoke but errrr uuuuuh...**adds to growin list of CL's as if this shyt dnt cost $90** I'm gonna start off with Zoulou and Maya liner BUT i'm not ordering til Nordies triple rewards starts on the 16th! i'll be back from vacay!! Safki liner WILL be next up after my first order tho. i think wit so many swatches popping up imma have to go with my gut instincts with this line. i'm not even a red lover but im debating either the rouge matte is callin me (or should i go with the sheer as an everyday color???)
> 
> another question for u laydeez....are these to be left at home or will u carry it in ur purse throughout the day for touchups n etc? I'm askin cuz i feel like if i take it out the house it MUST be carried around in the case lol i wouldn't feel right tossin it in my normal dusty ol' makeup bag that's tossed in the bottom of my totes n purses....these lippies should come with their very own butler to hold n apply to my lips at my every beckon call


  I'm going to carry it in my purse for touchups.


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 5, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Yay! Which one?


hi Erine I pick up  Safki


Vineetha said:


> Impera!!!!! Its    worthy :eyelove:


 Loveeee


Ernie said:


> Here you go, Vin!  Left to right, Impera, Rococotte


rococotte is stunning


Ernie said:


> Also someone had mentioned earlier about Nars Dominique versus RonRon,  Left to right, RonRon, Nars Dominique


 I loveeeee both 


elegant-one said:


> CL Red Sheer - On my lips, it's a GORGEOUS darker  slight strawberry red :eyelove:  The bullet is larger than I expected. The texture is so moisturizing with very pretty shine.Not much taste. Its a beautiful everyday shade. Its more red on the lips than my arm


soooooo beautiful  I have to get this one too


ashievic said:


> Ms. Ernie is the best for getting swatches for us!!!!


 Yes love her for that


Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I just spoke with an SA and she says they went through training 2 weeks ago and got to play around with the[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   formulas and of the 3, the satin formula is TO DIE FOR.  I'm a matte gal primarily but [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I'm bi-formula-----I can go[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   both ways.  I would say let your formula preference be your guide.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   :happydance: [/COLOR]    :woot:   [COLOR=0000FF]#Team Zoulou[/COLOR]


 Yesssssss it looks stunningg


charismafulltv said:


> Me and Zoulou! Worth the $90!!!


 Omg u look so beautiful  It's perfect on u


elegant-one said:


> I just did my nails in CL red nail polish:bigheart:  My favorite np! I love love the brush.


mines to that red is everything  It's my fave polish too


Purple Popcorn said:


> I'll certainly be carrying at least 1 of my lippies at all times in my Louis Vuittion pouche.


loveeee


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Impera!!!


    Where were you 5 minutes ago----too late!  I ordered Lou Beach.  Impair is on my list---Thank you love!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> loveeee


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Where were you 5 minutes ago----too late!  I ordered Lou Beach.  Impair is on my list---Thank you love!!!:frenz: [/COLOR]


 :amused: at the mall :haha: Lou beach is :eyelove: but then I don't think you can go wrong with any of these! :sigh: Yep next you are getting Impera :lol: Eta: saw this pic in the sephora display & i thought she was strangling her


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> My Rococotte shipped too ompom:


  Yay!  





awickedshape said:


> I think so too [@]KiKi Kontour[/@]     Now I'm wondering if the Style and Beauty Doc has Zoulou and Just Nothing switched?


  My thoughts exactly   





allthingsglam said:


> hi Erine I pick up  Safki Loveeee rococotte is stunning I loveeeee both  soooooo beautiful  I have to get this one too Yes love her for that Yesssssss it looks stunningg  Omg u look so beautiful  It's perfect on u mines to that red is everything  It's my fave polish too loveeee


 Thanks glammy  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Where were you 5 minutes ago----too late!  I ordered Lou Beach.  Impair is on my list---Thank you love!!!:frenz: [/COLOR]


  How many you've end up getting Meddy?   





Vineetha said:


> :amused: at the mall :haha: Lou beach is :eyelove: but then I don't think you can go wrong with any of these! :sigh: Yep next you are getting Impera :lol: Eta: saw this pic in the sephora display & i thought she was strangling her


 :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> That seems to be a problem around here. Did you get to see them both on Sabrina?


Who is Sabrina? I feel like a horrible person for not knowing. :/


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Me and Zoulou! Worth the $90!!!


Gorgeous C!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Who is Sabrina? I feel like a horrible person for not knowing. :/


 Buddy  http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2015/09/christian-louboutin-lip-colours-rouge.html?m=1


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Buddy  http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2015/09/christian-louboutin-lip-colours-rouge.html?m=1


Hiya Buddy! How ya doing?  Oh okay! Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2015)

Rouge Louboutin in the  Velvet Matte finish :eyelove:


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Rouge Louboutin in the  Velvet Matte finish :eyelove:


 I knew it :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


   Yes---I went w/Lou Beach because orange/peach needed to be represented in my new CL stash.  I'm saving a spot for Impera!











It does look like he's choking her!!!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> CL Red Sheer - On my lips, it's a GORGEOUS darker  slight strawberry red :eyelove:  The bullet is larger than I expected. The texture is so moisturizing with very pretty shine.Not much taste. Its a beautiful everyday shade. Its more red on the lips than my arm


  It's gorgeous, that's the perfect description, strawberry red! Enjoy it. :bigstar: 





elegant-one said:


> Absolutely..you knew you NEEDED it lol! I was a bit worried about it there for a little bit. Its so beautiful!  YES!!!!!...I was in my nightie...but he missed it    Still playing catch up   I did read that Ernie spent 10 years worth of Birthday money :haha: :lmao: :cheer:


 Yes, and I haven't even started with the sheers!   





ashievic said:


> Ms. Ernie is the best for getting swatches for us!!!!


 Thanks Ash!   





elegant-one said:


> Hi my dear friend! I'm still reading the posts :haha:  Thanks for all your great swatch pics! :frenz:


 You're welcome! :frenz:


----------



## Shars (Sep 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yes---I went w/Lou Beach because orange/peach needed to be represented in my new CL stash.  *I'm saving a spot for Impera!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  And Bikini, right?


----------



## Shars (Sep 5, 2015)

Ernie thank you for your amazing swatches and to everyone else who shared swatches!! I think I've got my initial list and second list cemented for now. Just going to wait for the VIB sale. Hopefully Ebates will be high then too!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Ahahahaha yes I read that too :lmao:


 That's right girls, of course the hubs has no real idea of what's going on!:shock:


----------



## Ernie (Sep 5, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> This is a helpful review. http://lauradee.com


  Thanks for that!  





Vineetha said:


> From one in each finish I see that we have pretty much moved to one in each color family now :loco:


  Lol, oh the slippery slope! :clap: 





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] That's the one.  I'm expecting mine today[/COLOR]:happydance: [COLOR=0000FF]I'm so glad I ordered Bengali but I wanted it in satin.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Psychos w/great lipstick!!!![/COLOR] :kissy:


  True! :eyelove: 





Vineetha said:


> The boxes have the shade name! Since storing them in the actual boxes is pretty much the only way, we can easily find the shades!! (Unless you collect way too many of them and switch the boxes :shock: )


 That's what I decided as well!   





Haven said:


> Am I the only one tempted by miss loubie? I have too many in my cart and need to eliminate a few. I was good last night. Only loaded up carts but did not hit submit.  Eta DH just left the house and will be out for two hours. Perfect time for a Nordstrom delivery. Waiting....


 Miss Loubie is gorgeous IRL!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> Ernie thank you for your amazing swatches and to everyone else who shared swatches!! I think I've got my initial list and second list cemented for now. Just going to wait for the VIB sale. Hopefully Ebates will be high then too!


  That's my game plan too, Shars! I have a little list, and now I'm just waiting for the sale. Here's hoping my resolve doesn't dissolve before then!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> And Bikini, right?






 You do pay attention Shars!  I need to give myself a limit-----how does 26 sound????


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You do pay attention Shars!  I need to give myself a limit-----how does 26 sound????


  But those last 12 shades will feel so unloved and left out, Meddy! What kind of monster are you!?


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> It does! That shade may require that dab n smoosh method


   I'm definitely doing the D & S method with that one!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> But those last 12 shades will feel so unloved and left out, Meddy! What kind of monster are you!?


   Oh geez---are there really* 38 *total?



I may need to amend that.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I expect more swatches from her tonight lol


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 5, 2015)

Have any of you ever counted how many lipsticks you have? Like...total?

  I honestly have lost track a long time ago. I have a lot...let's just say that. Maybe 40? Hard to say. (And I'm not even including the lip glosses, here).


----------



## Ernie (Sep 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Thanks for these amazing pics & swatches Vee.  It looks beautiful on you.  If you have the TF Plum Duo---OMG what a great match w/this.  Maybe even better than So V​ain:shock: [/COLOR]     :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]What are there maybe 1 or 2 of those?[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Dominique doesn't look that bright on me---it's almost a nude w/lavender undertones one me.[/COLOR]


 That's always the issue, everything looks different on everyone! On me Dominique is a greyed dusty deep lavender.  





GreenEyedAllie said:


> Thank you, ladies, for the great swatches!!!  You have sealed the deal...I need all 3!  Can't get them Ernie-style all at once, but I love them.  Special thanks to [@]Vineetha[/@] for the comparison swatches with TF lippies.


  I love it, *Ernie Style*


Medgal07 said:


> :agree:    [COLOR=0000FF]No pressure Ernie!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Ernie rocks!!![/COLOR]


  :kiss: 





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I ordered Bengali from Nordies too---along w/LB, matte.  LB, matte was in stock when I ordered it and after two days they sent me a delay notice.  Now I see it's on[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   backorder.  I called CS and they [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]tried to find one at one of their stores but they're all S.O.  I was so annoyed w/them because I would have ordered it from Sax to have it[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   by Friday for a Sat. wedding.  I then asked them to send me [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]the LB in satin and they agreed to----with expedited shipping for which they waived the fee, and I'm keeping[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   the matte that's on backorder.  Apparently the FRENZY is REAL[/COLOR]


 I need a Valium after reading this! :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

ashievic said:


> And you believe this??? Of course you are, and we all love, support you with your cute little wings. *With your halo, do your ears get cold in the winter????*


----------



## Ernie (Sep 5, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> Yay! Go, Meddy! You crack me up. I lol every time I think of you saying I'm going in- don't try to stop me! And how!  The colors you chose are beautiful. I have Tres Décolleté, Tutulle, Deliconado & Belly B waiting for me when I come back from weekend. We shall see. I say 6 & you're not done!:clapping:


 Such pretty colors!    





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   You know how to work daddy---you're Daddy's girl & he wants to see his little girl smile!!![/COLOR]     :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]BB is cool.  At least they're perm Ash---you have plenty of time to select just the right shade(s)[/COLOR]     :lol:     [COLOR=0000FF] Careful------------remember I was the 'one & done gal'----now it's six orders later and I'm still looking & adding to my WL.[/COLOR]:shock:


 Oh and you are almost caught up to my 7! :yahoo:  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Whispering  [/COLOR] [COLOR=64B3DF][COLOR=0000FF] Bengali, Satin[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] Me Nude[/COLOR] [COLOR=64B3DF][COLOR=0000FF] Rouge Louboutin, Satin[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=64B3DF][COLOR=0000FF] Rouge Louboutin, Matte[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=64B3DF][COLOR=0000FF] Very Prive [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=64B3DF][COLOR=0000FF] Zoulou [/COLOR][/COLOR]


 You are definitely missing something in the Orange/coral family!   





elegant-one said:


> :bouquet:  Pictures do not do justice to the beauty of this shade on the lips! :bigheart:   FORMULA IS FAR FAR SUPERIOR to ANYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! especially the Chanel RCS!  The pigmentation, the luscious look it gives to the lips, how the pigmentation adheres to the lips.  And ATTN Winthrop  :haha:  I just slathered a lot of it on my lips, drank coffee, went out into the crazy humidity trying to get it to feather....NONE on me! That is great news to us old ladies :haha:


  :lmao: 





elegant-one said:


> :haha:  Thank GOODNESS they are perm!!! Cause now we'll end up with..........quite a few :santa2:


 Oh wait, since I celebrate Chanukah does that mean I can get 7 more? :clapping:


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

Ernie said:


> I need a Valium after reading this!


    The CS was so understanding and said she was loving all of the excitement surrounding the release of the lipsticks --- she was way more enthusiasticthan me!!!!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lmao: I'm so excited I can't stand it :nanas:   I've missed so many posts today. My sister had to call & chat about the fact that she's spraying wolf spiders that have scorpion like stingers out the back & her spider spray nozzle failed :shock:   I won't be visiting her for awhile :haha:   I have 3 sisters & none of them like or wear makeup...even though I bought them Chanel lipsticks ooh:


  :huh: well at least no one will try to take your CL lippies!  





Vineetha said:


> :lmao:  I dont know whats about ordering these! My heart races, BP rises, almost passes out but still feels nice    Ignoring chanel :shock:  HAve you considered adopting sisters oke:


  "Almost passed out but still feels nice" and this is normal? I love it!  





elegant-one said:


> :frenz:   No, I haven't ordered any nudes but red yet:haha:  Still deciding. Which shade would be the closest to Mac Mehr?  You rock...thanks for everything :kiss:


 Thanks for all your great swatches too, girlfriend! Hmm, I don't think any of them are really close to Mehr, but did you order Rococotte? It's so pretty on.   





elegant-one said:


> Agh...I cannot stop looking at Belly Bloom! :sigh: LOVE how it looks  Nice round of lipsticks :eyelove:   Won't be long until you own them all ....in like 2 weeks LOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!


 Just waiting on Belly Bloom, it's a super pretty peachy/ rosy color.   





elegant-one said:


> BWHAAA!!! so funny Ernie  :haha:    OMG that would make THE best Tshirt - a  pic of a lipstick tube with "Ah, face it, you NEED it!  :lmao:


  We all need these t shirts!  





Haven said:


> LOL! My Nordstrom order arrived, and I made a "clean getaway." DH decided to take the kids with him, so no one was home when the box was delivered. I love my kids dearly, but they are now of the ages where they can rat me out. Either innocently or on purpose. "Mommy got a box today." Or "The package man came." As I sit there trying to act innocent.   I am test driving just nothing with lenue. So far it is love! This ls is extremely comfortable for a matte and is a great everyday color. The liner works with it perfectly! The lipstick also transformed a bit (just like MAC boca does) after being on my lips. I am not saying that the shade in any way, shape or form resembles boca, just that the color transitions with wear.   The liner is definitely weapon worthy. Reminds me of the ice pick Sharon Stone used in "Basic Instinct."   I also got rococotte which I plan to try later. It looks gorgeous!  We are all going to an event tonight, and I think that there will be a security checkpoint. So I will have to leave the CL at home. Not risking confiscation of expensive and dangerous lip products.


 I so get it, had to sneak in with 6 boxes, not an easy feat, I tell ya! :bouquet:  





Vineetha said:


> :lmao:  He is going to bring you empty boxes on days you dont have delivery   ETA: In other news I got the chantecaille blush! I didnt expect it to be eyeshadow sized maybe even smaller (my first blush from them). And the shade doesnt look like the coral we saw at all. Me no likey :meh:  I would have returned it had it not been for their ridiculous $10 dollar return shipping and i dont have any physical store close by!


  That stinks.  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I got mine too---thought I had been punked.[/COLOR] :shrugs: [COLOR=0000FF] It's just a little larger than a quarter[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]and I think it's [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]plastic [/COLOR]


 Darn, I'm waiting on mine, at least I won't be surprised. It looked so pretty.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Oh wait, since* I celebrate Chanukah* does that mean I can get 7 more?


 You approve of my selection, Lou Beach!!!!!





  So do I Ernie!!!!!  You already have all 38 by now don't you???  Are you that close to having 18---Chai/Hai?  Do you really have 11 already?????


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

Ernie said:


> *Darn, I'm waiting on mine, at least I won't be surprised. It looked so pretty.*


    I'm pretty sure I'm returning it---it's awful


----------



## Ernie (Sep 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I know---Ernie doesn't play!!!![/COLOR]:lol:


 Ernie don't play that! Lol  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   No, no, no---not until you see *Zoulou* on C first---it's STUNNING!!!  This is SO YOU!!!!![/COLOR]    http://www.intagme.com/charismafulltv/1066965874384318480_323917315/


 Thanks for the link!   





awickedshape said:


> http://charismafull.com/2015/09/04/sneak-peek-christian-louboutin-zoulou-velvet-matte-lip-color-swatched-on-brown-skin/  Thanks for the heads up on Charismafull's post. I like how it looks!  I'm just concerned it would pull pink on me. The last one! Yup, this line is trouble!


 It seemed more brown to me, IRL.   





charismafulltv said:


> Me and Zoulou! Worth the $90!!!


 Fabulous color on you!   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   That all sounds so wrong[/COLOR]:lol:


 You know, I wasn't thinking like that until you mentioned it! :yahoo:  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Can only be one of two things Vee-----------addiction or an orgasm [/COLOR]





Vineetha said:


> OOOOOOMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGGGG


  You guys are cracking me up!  





Purple Popcorn said:


> Nooo I'm going back and forth over Miss Loubie, I just don't know if it's going to look on me how it does in the swatch because it's a coral and it might not be pinky on me.


  I don't usually do brights, but this color was really eye or lip catching! Can you see it in person?  





awickedshape said:


> https://m.imgur.com/a/hWEDV  http://www.fierybread.com/2015/09/review-christian-louboutin-lipsticks/  https://instagram.com/p/7QfH7NAjun/  http://paintmecrystal.blogspot.com/2015/09/christian-louboutin-lipstick-collection.html?m=1


 Thanks!


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 5, 2015)

Yep...I was right. I have 42 lipsticks. Mostly Kat Von D, NARS, and MAC. 

  I can't wait until I have my CL lipstick to join them!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Yep...I was right. I have 42 lipsticks. Mostly Kat Von D, NARS, and MAC.
> 
> I can't wait until I have my CL lipstick to join them!


    Did you order the Rouge Louboutin, matte Pande?  When are you expecting your lippie to arrive?


----------



## Ernie (Sep 6, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> http://www.fierybread.com/2015/09/review-christian-louboutin-lipsticks/  She is STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I may need Diva now :haha:  Just Nothing looks really different on her.


  Just Nothing looks completely different on me!  





Vineetha said:


> By this weekend!! Anyone been to bergdorf seen Ernie there


  I got locked in!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 6, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :lol:  It sure seems that way! Well, we know Ernie will have the full line...soon:lmao:


 Not yet ladies, 7 and Ms. Meddy is close!   





elegant-one said:


> :lol:  I expect more swatches from her tonight lol


 Ha! I'm done for a bit, wallet shock.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 6, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I really really think I need Impera


 You do! :bigstar:  





KiKi Kontour said:


> I'm in fear of Just Nothing becuz i dnt want it to take the shine away from my beloved TF Sable Smoke but errrr uuuuuh...**adds to growin list of CL's as if this shyt dnt cost $90** I'm gonna start off with Zoulou and Maya liner BUT i'm not ordering til Nordies triple rewards starts on the 16th! i'll be back from vacay!! Safki liner WILL be next up after my first order tho. i think wit so many swatches popping up imma have to go with my gut instincts with this line. i'm not even a red lover but im debating either the rouge matte is callin me (or should i go with the sheer as an everyday color???)  another question for u laydeez....are these to be left at home or will u carry it in ur purse throughout the day for touchups n etc? I'm askin cuz i feel like if i take it out the house it MUST be carried around in the case lol i wouldn't feel right tossin it in my normal dusty ol' makeup bag that's tossed in the bottom of my totes n purses....these lippies should come with their very own butler to hold n apply to my lips at my every beckon call ooh:


 I actually applied it at home and left it there, I was afraid to carry it around, or apply it in public, dang someone might steal it on the subway!   





Purple Popcorn said:


> I'll certainly be carrying at least 1 of my lippies at all times in my Louis Vuittion pouche.


 :encore:


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Did you order the Rouge Louboutin, matte Pande?  When are you expecting your lippie to arrive?


  I'm taking a break from ordering matte lipsticks because they dry out my lips. I read that the CL formula isn't as drying, but they did say it's drier than the other two formulas. I almost ordered Rouge Louboutin Satin, but I decided I wanted a nude lip first. I spent the better part of two days deciding which nude to order. I finally settled on Tutelle. It's supposed to arrive on Tuesday.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 6, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> hi Erine I pick up  Safki Loveeee rococotte is stunning I loveeeee both  soooooo beautiful  I have to get this one too Yes love her for that Yesssssss it looks stunningg  Omg u look so beautiful  It's perfect on u mines to that red is everything  It's my fave polish too loveeee


 Nice Glammy!   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Where were you 5 minutes ago----too late!  I ordered Lou Beach.  Impair is on my list---Thank you love!!!:frenz: [/COLOR]


 Such a pretty shade, I'm sure you'll love it.   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Yes---I went w/Lou Beach because orange/peach needed to be represented in my new CL stash.  I'm saving a spot for Impera![/COLOR]:happydance:  [COLOR=0000FF] :lmao: It does look like he's choking her!!![/COLOR]


 Impera:eyelove:  





Shars said:


> Ernie thank you for your amazing swatches and to everyone else who shared swatches!! I think I've got my initial list and second list cemented for now. Just going to wait for the VIB sale. Hopefully Ebates will be high then too!


 You're welcome Shars! And thanks to all who posted pictures!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 6, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I'm taking a break from ordering matte lipsticks because they dry out my lips. I read that the CL formula isn't as drying, but they did say it's drier than the other two formulas. I almost ordered Rouge Louboutin Satin, but I decided I wanted a nude lip first. I spent the better part of two days deciding which nude to order. I finally settled on Tutelle. It's supposed to arrive on Tuesday.


 Great, it's very pretty!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm pretty sure I'm returning it---it's awful[/COLOR]hboy:


 Is the color bad or the size?


----------



## Ernie (Sep 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]You approve of my selection, Lou Beach!!!!![/COLOR]:happydance:   [COLOR=0000FF]  So do I Ernie!!!!!  You already have all 38 by now don't you???  Are you that close to having 18---Chai/Hai?  Do you really have 11 already?????[/COLOR]


 Yes girl, LouBeach is really pretty, a nice nod to the end of summer!  Well, I've stopped at 7, for now!  That means you can also get 7 more at Chanukah! It's approved! :encore:


----------



## Ernie (Sep 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   The CS was so understanding and said she was loving all of the excitement surrounding the release of the lipsticks --- she was way more enthusiastic[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]than me!!!![/COLOR]:haha:


 :cheer:


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 6, 2015)

Other shades I want:

  Me Nude
  Delicanodo
  Fairida
  Rose Du Desert
  Private Number
  Rococotte
  Rouge Louboutin in all three formulas...


----------



## urbis (Sep 6, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Other shades I want:  Me Nude Delicanodo Fairida Rose Du Desert Private Number Rococotte Rouge Louboutin in all three formulas...


 Rouge Louboutin looks Amazing in all the formulas


----------



## MissElle12 (Sep 6, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> thanks misselle   So true  How we roll I love it


  Np glam!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Who is Sabrina? I feel like a horrible person for not knowing. :/


     Lol did you click that dangerous link? Our unintentionally enabling friend Sabrina/TBLB     





Ernie said:


> Ernie don't play that! Lol Thanks for the link!  It seemed more brown to me, IRL.  Fabulous color on you!  You know, I wasn't thinking like that until you mentioned it! :yahoo:  You guys are cracking me up!  I don't usually do brights, but this color was really eye or lip catching! Can you see it in person?  Thanks!


   Hi [@]Ernie[/@] My lip pigmentation tends to make a lot of shades show up lighter and pinker I love brown lipsticks!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I knew it :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 6, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> But those last 12 shades will feel so unloved and left out, Meddy! What kind of monster are you!? :haha:


:lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 6, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Lol did you click that dangerous link? Our unintentionally enabling friend Sabrina/TBLB Hi [@]Ernie[/@] My lip pigmentation tends to make a lot of shades show up lighter and pinker I love brown lipsticks!


I did! So dangerous.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 6, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Other shades I want:  Me Nude Delicanodo Fairida Rose Du Desert Private Number Rococotte Rouge Louboutin in all three formulas...


  Nice list!  





awickedshape said:


> Lol did you click that dangerous link? Our unintentionally enabling friend Sabrina/TBLB Hi [@]Ernie[/@] My lip pigmentation tends to make a lot of shades show up lighter and pinker I love brown lipsticks!


 Oh darn, that's tough, I have the opposite problem, everything is darker or more amplified!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 6, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> Gorgeous! And no random dots or holes in it!!









 Thank goodness


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 6, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Oh wait, since I celebrate Chanukah does that mean I can get 7 more?








YES! We all give you the go ahead! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









50 new pages lol


----------



## ashievic (Sep 6, 2015)

Eton Moi has shipped. Should be there by Friday. Yes, I can get in my Mama's email account. So she is busted....as for how many lipsticks I own it is around 70, Chanel, TF. Then I own about 15 Mac in addition to these. This doesn't include the glosses. But I do have them sorted to reds, neutral, pink, plums and vamps and full on purple. I am pretty much a Chanel and TF lip person. I also own quite a few, cough, cough, of Armani too. My glosses are mostly Chanel, with Armani and TF. About 6 Mac. Forgot about the Dior glosses....oh my, and this is all from memory. It helps I have them at 2 places and those that travel with me.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 6, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> ompom: YES! We all give you the go ahead! :haha:    50 new pages lol


 :encore: I need my tea!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 6, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Darn, I'm waiting on mine, at least I won't be surprised. It looked so pretty.


  I think Rococotte will be my next one. I love love the look of Belly Bloom & I'm always drawn to it but I'm wondering if its almost my natural lip shade.

  I had 4 boxes the other day so I hurried up & opened all of them, took the items out & ran the boxes to the recycle bin right away


----------



## ashievic (Sep 6, 2015)

I think tea is too mild....some nice Irish coffee would help the lipstick purchasing much better.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 6, 2015)

Ernie said:


> I need my tea!


  Oh Good Morning Ernie!!!!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 6, 2015)

Yes, if left in the box, a helpful hubby might recycle them.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 6, 2015)

Ernie said:


> I got locked in!








 You should take the CL displayer....you're gonna need it

  Just Nothing looked almost orange-ish on her for lack of a better description.

  How does Rococotte & Impera look on your lips?


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 6, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Yes, if left in the box, a helpful hubby might recycle them.


  I know he won't bother look there. Not like he cares, but it makes me feel better


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I did! So dangerous.


   Yes!   





Ernie said:


> Nice list!  Oh darn, that's tough, I have the opposite problem, everything is darker or more amplified!


  Sounds great to me lol Makes for great swatches :wink:


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 6, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Ha! I'm done for a bit, wallet shock.


   Miss Meddy is there------I never did have much self control!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 6, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I'm taking a break from ordering matte lipsticks because they dry out my lips. I read that the CL formula isn't as drying, but they did say it's drier than the other two formulas. I almost ordered Rouge Louboutin Satin, but I decided I wanted a nude lip first. I spent the better part of two days deciding which nude to order.* I finally settled on Tutelle. It's supposed to arrive on Tuesday.*
> AWESOME!!!!  Great choice for you too to go w/what I've come to know as your signature smoky eye!!!
> 
> 
> ...


   You do know I didn't type Impair right?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Damn autocorrect-------IMPERA!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 6, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Have any of you ever counted how many lipsticks you have? Like...total?
> 
> I honestly have lost track a long time ago. I have a lot...let's just say that. Maybe 40? Hard to say. (And I'm not even including the lip glosses, here).
> There's no way I'm sharing that!!  I'll bet EO has 1,000
> ...


    Yes---that amazes me.  I was glad that Dominique took almost a neutral look on me because I look just horrid in purple lipstick!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 6, 2015)

Ernie said:


> *Ha! I'm done for a bit, wallet shock.*


   How about wallet DEATH!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 6, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Is the color bad or the size?


    The color looks nothing like it did online----it's a soft mauvey-dusty pink----nothing pretty or unique about it, other than it's the smallest blush on the planet.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 6, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Eton Moi has shipped. Should be there by Friday. Yes, I can get in my Mama's email account. So she is busted....as for how many lipsticks I own it is around 70, Chanel, TF. Then I own about 15 Mac in addition to these. This doesn't include the glosses. But I do have them sorted to reds, neutral, pink, plums and vamps and full on purple. I am pretty much a Chanel and TF lip person. I also own quite a few, cough, cough, of Armani too. My glosses are mostly Chanel, with Armani and TF. About 6 Mac. Forgot about the Dior glosses....oh my, and this is all from memory. It helps I have them at 2 places and those that travel with me.


   EM is just begging to be with me.  I'll bet Mama ends up giving it to you!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 6, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> *I think Rococotte will be my next one.* I love love the look of Belly Bloom & I'm always drawn to it but I'm wondering if its almost my natural lip shade.
> 
> I had 4 boxes the other day so I hurried up & opened all of them, took the items out & ran the boxes to the recycle bin right away


  That's so pretty-----it's so hard to decide



Wish we could push a ,'Buy the entire collection' button & hubs wouldn't notice


----------



## Ernie (Sep 6, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I think Rococotte will be my next one. I love love the look of Belly Bloom & I'm always drawn to it but I'm wondering if its almost my natural lip shade.  I had 4 boxes the other day so I hurried up & opened all of them, took the items out & ran the boxes to the recycle bin right away :haha:


  I stashed the boxes in an extra room, throwing them out one at a time!  When I get Belly Bloom I'll see how it wears.  





ashievic said:


> I think tea is too mild....some nice Irish coffee would help the lipstick purchasing much better.


  Too early for that! Need to run some errands :shock: 





elegant-one said:


> Oh Good Morning Ernie!!!! :frenz:


  Hi Ms. Elegant! :frenz: 





elegant-one said:


> :haha:  You should take the CL displayer....you're gonna need it  Just Nothing looked almost orange-ish on her for lack of a better description.  How does Rococotte & Impera look on your lips?


  I agree, it looks orangey? Rococotte is so pretty, you know on me it's darker, but a nice everyday neutral color, has brown, pink and peach all mixed in!  And Impera, just pure love! :clapping: 





awickedshape said:


> Yes! Sounds great to me lol Makes for great swatches :wink:


  :eyelove: 





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]​I totally envisioned that----instead of tattoos your body was covered in swatches[/COLOR]:haha:   [COLOR=0000FF]  Miss Meddy is there------I never did have much self control![/COLOR]


 ]hboy:   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] AWESOME!!!!  Great choice for you too to go w/what I've come to know as your signature smoky eye!!![/COLOR]retty:   [COLOR=0000FF]  You do know I didn't type Impair right?:lmao: Damn autocorrect-------IMPERA![/COLOR]


  I know it!  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] There's no way I'm sharing that!!  I'll bet EO has 1,000[/COLOR]:lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]++++[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Yes---that amazes me.  I was glad that Dominique took almost a neutral look on me because I look just horrid in purple lipstick!!!:yuck: [/COLOR]


  Yes, it's an odd color!  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] How about wallet DEATH!!!!![/COLOR]


 :thud:   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   The color looks nothing like it did online----it's a soft mauvey-dusty pink----nothing pretty or unique about it, other than it's the smallest blush on the planet.[/COLOR]


 Guess it's going back! Bah.   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]    At this price-point, I'm declaring these babies *lipsticks without borders!!!*  There will be no season restrictions for me!!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    We observe 8 days.  You need to amend your celebration to include day 1 and get 1 more lippie[/COLOR]:happydance:     :agree:         [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR]:haha:  [COLOR=0000FF]Thread stats = Pages[/COLOR], [COLOR=0000FF]members & guests[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF](PMGs)[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] EM is just begging to be with me.  I'll bet Mama ends up giving it to you!!![/COLOR]


:cheer: Let me fix that asap, Meddy says I must have 8 more for the holidays!  My mom always gave us gifts every night!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] That's so pretty-----it's so hard to decide[/COLOR]:sigh:  [COLOR=0000FF]Wish we could push a ,'Buy the entire collection' button & hubs wouldn't notice[/COLOR]:lmao:


 Ah, if only! :agree:


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 6, 2015)

I've been lurking in here, and the excitement y'all have is contagious! The satin and sheer Rouge Louboutin, Tutelle, and Bikini are my favorites so far. I'm very interested in other colors of the sheer formula, but I haven't found an abundance of swatches. I think I'll wait for the VIB sale. I just bought a pair of shoes, so no more frivolous spending this paycheck.   Oh, and every one of you make this thread so fun! :grouphug:


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 6, 2015)

Ernie said:


> I stashed the boxes in an extra room, throwing them out one at a time!  When I get Belly Bloom I'll see how it wears.  Too early for that! Need to run some errands :shock: Hi Ms. Elegant! :frenz: I agree, it looks orangey? * Rococotte is so pretty, you know on me it's darker, but a nice everyday neutral color, has brown, pink and peach all mixed in!  And Impera, just pure love * ! :clapping: :eyelove: ]hboy:   I know it!  Yes, it's an odd color!  :thud:  Guess it's going back! Bah.  :cheer: Let me fix that asap, Meddy says I must have 8 more for the holidays!  My mom always gave us gifts every night!


 In a nut shell :eyelove:  [@]elegant-one[/@] [@]Medgal07[/@] meddy & EO needs it


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> In a nut shell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Impera?  Next?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Impera?  Next?[/COLOR]


 YESSSSSSS !!! :bigthumb:


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> In a nut shell
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Yep!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 6, 2015)

You peeps that have the lip liner...I was reading this morning a lot of complaints about it. The wears down to the base in one application, crumbling tips...did you guys have those issues or not?  I love the look of the wand so much...I'll feel like I'm doing calligraphy on my lips.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 6, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> You peeps that have the lip liner...I was reading this morning a lot of complaints about it. The wears down to the base in one application, crumbling tips...did you guys have those issues or not?  I love the look of the wand so much...I'll feel like I'm doing calligraphy on my lips.


 :shock: Nooooooooooo! This is what I read before I placed that order !!


----------



## mystical faery (Sep 6, 2015)

Can't wait to get mine I ordered 4 but there was a delay due to a mix up of the finishes by SAKS.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  I'm sure they'll be fine! Haven didn't complain sooooo...I think we're good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wouldn't care anyway, I still want it


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 6, 2015)

mystical faery said:


> Can't wait to get mine I ordered 4 but there was a delay due to a mix up of the finishes by SAKS.








 Which ones did you get?

  Saks mixed up the finishes


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 6, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I'm sure they'll be fine! Haven didn't complain sooooo...I think we're good
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Yup! I was/am still little worried about the quantity! I dont know why they havent updated the details anywhere yet!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dont want to use it twice and boom its done


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 6, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> You peeps that have the lip liner...I was reading this morning a lot of complaints about it. The wears down to the base in one application, crumbling tips...did you guys have those issues or not?  I love the look of the wand so much...I'll feel like I'm doing calligraphy on my lips.


  Yikes! I've only heard that the darkest one was as good as the others, that's about it


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 6, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> You peeps that have the lip liner...I was reading this morning a lot of complaints about it. The wears down to the base in one application, crumbling tips...did you guys have those issues or not?  I love the look of the wand so much...I'll feel like I'm doing calligraphy on my lips.


  I read on one blog  or IG (forget whose now) that there is a problem with only the darkest color crumbling. They said every tester of that color at the counter was doing it.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 6, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Yikes! I've only heard that the darkest one was as good as the others, that's about it


  Yes thats whhat the lauradee review mentioned! She thought Aida (?) had a difficult tougher formula but she really seemed to love the liners!!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes thats whhat the lauradee review mentioned! She thought Aida (?) had a difficult tougher formula but she really seemed to love the liners!!


  Yes, that's the one I was thinking of. She didn't say crumbling like I mentioned above, she said it breaks:

http://lauradee.com/2015/09/louboutin-lipstick-collection-and-swatches-review/


----------



## Ernie (Sep 6, 2015)

Alysse011 said:


> I've been lurking in here, and the excitement y'all have is contagious! The satin and sheer Rouge Louboutin, Tutelle, and Bikini are my favorites so far. I'm very interested in other colors of the sheer formula, but I haven't found an abundance of swatches. I think I'll wait for the VIB sale. I just bought a pair of shoes, so no more frivolous spending this paycheck.   Oh, and every one of you make this thread so fun! :grouphug:


 Welcome to the madness!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> In a nut shell :eyelove:  [@]elegant-one[/@] [@]Medgal07[/@] meddy & EO needs it


 Correct!


----------



## Haven (Sep 6, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I'm sure they'll be fine! Haven didn't complain sooooo...I think we're good :haha:  I wouldn't care anyway, I still want it :flower:


  No crumbling but I paired just nothing with MAC's boldly bare today. Dare I say that I love this combo 100x better on me than the le nude/ just nothing combo. Blasphemy I know. The CL liner is nice and would make a good weapon, but there are cheaper alternatives that work well.   Now I need to go suit shopping for my oldest son.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 6, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> You peeps that have the lip liner...I was reading this morning a lot of complaints about it. The wears down to the base in one application, crumbling tips...did you guys have those issues or not?  I love the look of the wand so much...I'll feel like I'm doing calligraphy on my lips.


 Haven't had an issue, but I only tried them once!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 6, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> I read on one blog  or IG (forget whose now) that there is a problem with only the darkest color crumbling. They said every tester of that color at the counter was doing it.


That's so strange, I know the SA said not to over sharpen, it's automatic, but they were all fine at BG.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 6, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> I read on one blog  or IG (forget whose now) that there is a problem with only the darkest color crumbling. They said every tester of that color at the counter was doing it.


  Uh oh. I figured if there was any issue with Leanue, Haven would have mentioned it. It should be fine


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 6, 2015)

Ernie said:


> That's so strange, I know the SA said not to over sharpen, it's automatic, but they were all fine at BG.


  That's cool to read! Don't want crumbley lips


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 6, 2015)

Haven said:


> Now I need to go suit shopping for my oldest son.


  I have BB liner, so thanks for the tip!  My weapon of choice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Have fun suit shopping *cough cough


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yup! I was/am still little worried about the quantity! I dont know why they havent updated the details anywhere yet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 That would be disastrous....& then all we have left is a pretty weapon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I cannot believe that no one has mentioned how much product is actually in it. Maybe NO ONE knows lol


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 6, 2015)

I forgot...So I wore the red sheer lippie all day yesterday & man did it last, but I noticed today that my lips are SUPER soft


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 6, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I forgot...So I wore the red sheer lippie all day yesterday & man did it last, but I noticed today that my lips are SUPER soft


 Thanks for this!!  I think I got the shades I really wanted for now except for a red !! I don't know which to get And I was leaning towards the sheer one because I didn't get any from that formula!!


----------



## Haven (Sep 6, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I have BB liner, so thanks for the tip!  My weapon of choice :lol:   Have fun suit shopping *cough cough :haha:


  Yeah leaving now actually with him in tow. May end up wandering by a makeup counter as well. Cough cough


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 6, 2015)

Haven said:


> Ordered nats too.








 I knew it

  I think I need nats


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Thanks for this!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  ...for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I picked up on that part of your sentence! 

  Seriously, my lips are insanely silky soft today. I look like a weirdo because I keep rubbing my fingers across them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My lips are normally really dry, but I had been putting on & taking lipsticks off which makes them feel terrible..but nope, I have baby lips today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've been busy keeping hubs busy with house projects today.......I think he is secretly hoping that I go shopping


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes thats whhat the lauradee review mentioned! She thought Aida (?) had a difficult tougher formula but she really seemed to love the liners!!


  Ada? At $40...    





Winthrop44 said:


> Yes, that's the one I was thinking of. She didn't say crumbling like I mentioned above, she said it breaks:  http://lauradee.com/2015/09/louboutin-lipstick-collection-and-swatches-review/


  Aha


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 6, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> ...for now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  But then he remembers the $90 dollar weapons of art and he decides to suffer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Its always.........for now


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 6, 2015)

Yay my Rouge Matte has shipped


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 6, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Aha


  Yes Ada!! Yup at $40 I would expect it to self sharpen and line my lips on its own


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 6, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Yay my Rouge Matte has shipped


  YAY!! Yesss Finally!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 6, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Yep!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes Ada!! Yup at $40 I would expect it to self sharpen and line my lips on its own :lmao:


  Yes!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 6, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> You peeps that have the lip liner...I was reading this morning a lot of complaints about it. The* wears down to the base in one application, crumbling tips*...did you guys have those issues or not?  I love the look of the wand so much...*I'll feel like I'm doing calligraphy on my lips.*


   Oh crap


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 6, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I'm sure they'll be fine! Haven didn't complain sooooo...I think we're good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Yeah---why pass on a good dagger for a weapon


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 6, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Which ones did you get?
> 
> Saks mixed up the finishes


   Nordies almost did too-----I ordered the RL in satin by phone and the rep was placing the order for the RL Voile---I made her read me the item #--that's how I caught it. 
  I would have been pissed.  I really want the RL Voile too, but I wanted the Satin first-----especially since my RL matte is delayed.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 6, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Yes, that's the one I was thinking of.* She didn't say crumbling* like I mentioned above, *she said it breaks*:
> 
> http://lauradee.com/2015/09/louboutin-lipstick-collection-and-swatches-review/
> Just as bad for a $40 lip liner
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 6, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Haven't had an issue, but I only tried them once!


    Please keep us posted Ernie.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 6, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> *...for now
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Me too---the ole qualifier----I only got 10 today and tomorrow doesn't count










He'll hand you a wad of cash any minute now



20 more pair of jeans for you missy!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes Ada!! Yup at $40 I would expect it to self sharpen and line my lips on its own


  I'd settle for nice color, good pigmentation, ample amount of product and no random breakage or crumbling!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> But then he remembers the $90 dollar weapons of art and he decides to suffer
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 Yup

  Just.... for now


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes Ada!! Yup at $40 I would expect it to self sharpen and line my lips on its own


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> OYE!
> 
> Nordies almost did too-----I ordered the RL in satin by phone and the rep was placing the order for the RL Voile---I made her read me the item #--that's how I caught it.
> I would have been pissed.  I really want the RL Voile too, but I wanted the Satin first-----especially since my RL matte is delayed.








 That would not have been good at all.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'll take the dagger.
> 
> It's a secret---must be.  I look on the Saks site and they don't have it indicated there.
> 
> ...








  yes....just please no more projects...


----------



## beautycool (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi there all  Really gutted remember me saying I was going to place a order in Friday or Saturday or Thurday well yesterday or Friday hubby said we stay till the 11 th gave me enough time to get my order by the 9 th or 8 th the time we was going home  Anyhow just found out we can stay till 11 th  And if I did two day shipping I can have my lippy by the 10 th or the 11 th  Had a word with neiman Marcus they said they can walk my order through  If I contact them . So I dunna do I just wait to order one from home  Well I can order it now and it be with me by Saturday maybe I be home Saturday   feeling upset lol but enjoying the swatches everyone thank you


----------



## Shars (Sep 6, 2015)

beautycool said:


> feeling upset lol but enjoying the swatches everyone thank you


  Isn't there a Saks, Nordstrom or other sephora nearby that has them? Getting them instore will definitely be faster than taking a bet with the courier.


----------



## juujubes (Sep 6, 2015)

I just came back from Holt's on Bloor and can I just say, OMG. All the colours are beautiful! Call me crazy (opinion may be swayed by the fact that a lipstick runs $115CAD) but the matte formula is the best matte I have tried an I have tried many a formula. I ended up buying the classic red in the matte and Rococotte. The red is the most flattering red on me. Ever. And I own many reds. Rococotte is the perfect MLBB on me. The formula is super  comfortable and they do not bleed, they make my lips look so plump! 

  The counter was already sold out of some colors, mainly the bright ones. The sheer and satin formula didn't do much for me though. The packaging is something else, right down to the box it comes in. I don't have time to post swatches but will in a couple days. If you are at the counter, ask for Phoenix. Besides having one of the best names, he is amazing. Very friendly, funny, not pushy. Overall, I enjoyed my experience. 

  P.S. They had the most amazing hand mirrors for customers to use to apply lipstick. Heavy, ornate and gold. The SA said that I was probably the 1000th person to ask if they sold them, currently no. In the future? Maybe


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 6, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> yes....just please no more projects...


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 6, 2015)

juujubes said:


> I just came back from Holt's on Bloor and can I just say, OMG. All the colours are beautiful! Call me crazy (opinion may be swayed by the fact that a lipstick runs $115CAD) but the matte formula is the best matte I have tried an I have tried many a formula. I ended up buying the classic red in the matte and Rococotte. The red is the most flattering red on me. Ever. And I own many reds. Rococotte is the perfect MLBB on me. The formula is super  comfortable and they do not bleed, they make my lips look so plump!
> 
> The counter was already sold out of some colors, mainly the bright ones. The sheer and satin formula didn't do much for me though. The packaging is something else, right down to the box it comes in. I don't have time to post swatches but will in a couple days. If you are at the counter, ask for Phoenix. Besides having one of the best names, he is amazing. Very friendly, funny, not pushy. Overall, I enjoyed my experience.
> 
> P.S. They had the most amazing hand mirrors for customers to use to apply lipstick. Heavy, ornate and gold. The SA said that I was probably the 1000th person to ask if they sold them, currently no. In the future? Maybe






 AWESOME.  Glad you had such a great experience.  The Rouge Louboutins are SO in particular in the matte & satin finishes.


----------



## beautycool (Sep 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> Isn't there a Saks, Nordstrom or other sephora nearby that has them? Getting them instore will definitely be faster than taking a bet with the courier.


  Yer if there was a counter by me I would of gone  I went to sephora yesterday nothing  Nordstrom closed down last year great lol  Macys didn't have nothing either  We haven't a saks here I don't think  I did phone around neiman Marcus too everywhere in florida well orlando  That I could get to by hubby lol but nope nowhere


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> Isn't there a Saks, Nordstrom or other sephora nearby that has them? Getting them instore will definitely be faster than taking a bet with the courier.


   That truly makes the most sense----a snag could delay the delivery and she'd miss it all together.


----------



## Shars (Sep 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That's way too much anxiety BC---I'd go in-store or wait until you get back to the UK.  Good luck on whatever you decide.
> 
> That truly makes the most sense----a snag could delay the delivery and she'd miss it all together.


  For sure. I've missed a package while travelling like that before. Good thing that my friend had stayed on an extra week and the hotel allowed her to collect it on my behalf. I had paid for two-day shipping then as well!


----------



## beautycool (Sep 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hmm. When I order stuff from NM, I use shoprunner. They give you free 2-day shipping with NM. It's free to sign up with shoprunner and you just click "check out with shoprunner" on the NM website. I'd say you'd get the best price shopping with Saks to get the 10% off and the 10% cash back with ebates. I'm not sure what Saks' 2-day shipping would cost but remember tomorrow is a holiday in the US so any order won't be shipped out until Tuesday. I know you sometimes send stuff to a friend and then have it shipped to you. Maybe you could do that. I'd hate for you to order and then it doesn't show up and there's no one there to receive the package! These lipsticks are too expensive to be left to the sticky-finger types of this world!!! For sure. I've missed a package while travelling like that before. Good thing that my friend had stayed on an extra week and the hotel allowed her to collect it on my behalf. I had paid for two-day shipping then as well!


  Hi thank you both  ... One of my friends is in the us now and the other is coming out on the 9 th I think I could of ordered it to there places where that are staying but not worth the hassle really as avaible in uk All I will do is order later or tomorw from selfridges  then it should arrive maybe by Saturday the day we get home . Known my luck though I miss delievery lol and will have to pick it up from post office but that's cool   Unless a neighbour take it in I'm not sure  Depends if my neighbours are home   I just wanted to take one home with me  But it's cool will order one from selfridges ))))


----------



## beautycool (Sep 6, 2015)

Oh and I had got a email with ten percent off from neiman Marcus too bummer lol   I could of ordered from there but it said 10 th delievery or 11 th  Too late the 11 th    It's cool though I just need to wait for my beauty lol


----------



## Shars (Sep 6, 2015)

beautycool said:


> But it's cool will order one from selfridges
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh I didn't realise Selfriges had them in already. Yeah, you may as well wait until you get back and maybe even check them out in person if you're down in London at some point. Since they're permanent, there's no rush. You can take your time and choose the ones you really want!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 6, 2015)

juujubes said:


> I just came back from Holt's on Bloor and can I just say, OMG. All the colours are beautiful! Call me crazy (opinion may be swayed by the fact that a lipstick runs $115CAD) but the matte formula is the best matte I have tried an I have tried many a formula. I ended up buying the classic red in the matte and Rococotte. The red is the most flattering red on me. Ever. And I own many reds. Rococotte is the perfect MLBB on me. The formula is super  comfortable and they do not bleed, they make my lips look so plump!
> 
> The counter was already sold out of some colors, mainly the bright ones. The sheer and satin formula didn't do much for me though. The packaging is something else, right down to the box it comes in. I don't have time to post swatches but will in a couple days. If you are at the counter, ask for Phoenix. Besides having one of the best names, he is amazing. Very friendly, funny, not pushy. Overall, I enjoyed my experience.
> 
> P.S. They had the most amazing hand mirrors for customers to use to apply lipstick. Heavy, ornate and gold. The SA said that I was probably the 1000th person to ask if they sold them, currently no. In the future? Maybe








Crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...as a fellow red lover I'm sooooo happy you posted this as I have that coveted red matte on its way to me. I've read where the matte red looks amazing on. You're right, they really make the lips full & they do not bleed or feather. Its a wonderful formula. Love the sound of those mirrors! I've been trying to get a big Chanel mirror forever.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 6, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I'm taking a break from ordering matte lipsticks because they dry out my lips. I read that the CL formula isn't as drying, but they did say it's drier than the other two formulas. I almost ordered Rouge Louboutin Satin, but I decided I wanted a nude lip first. I spent the better part of two days deciding which nude to order.* I finally settled on Tutelle. It's supposed to arrive on Tuesday.*
> AWESOME!!!!  Great choice for you too to go w/what I've come to know as your signature smoky eye!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  you were having a Ash moment....it was not spell check.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 6, 2015)

I have made my list, of course it is right up there when pigs fly these will ever come home to me.

  Must Haves;

  Eton Moi
  Sevillana Silky

  Need to have:

  Rouge Louboutin
  Djalouzi
  Prive

  Someday:

  Bikini
  Ron Ron
  Clichy Silky

  Until then, I will drool over and live through your adventures of CL.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 6, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I have made my list, of course it is right up there when pigs fly these will ever come home to me.
> 
> Must Haves;
> 
> ...









 Good list. I'm still really loving the looks of Clichy


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 6, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Yes, that's the one I was thinking of. She didn't say crumbling like I mentioned above, she said it breaks:  http://lauradee.com/2015/09/louboutin-lipstick-collection-and-swatches-review/


Omg! Survivita is GORGEOUS! Why oh why did I click this link?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> Isn't there a Saks, Nordstrom or other sephora nearby that has them? Getting them instore will definitely be faster than taking a bet with the courier.


Especially since tomorrow is a holiday here so post won't run.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 6, 2015)

OH CRAP....another to add to my list. If you look at the mirror at that post. Reminds me of the evil queen's mirror in Snow White!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 6, 2015)

Anyone know when the next Sephora sale is?


----------



## ashievic (Sep 6, 2015)

Being a Debby Downer, Sephora might not have this be part of a sale. Yes, stores do that.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 6, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Being a Debby Downer, Sephora might not have this be part of a sale. Yes, stores do that.


I thought it might be a possibility since they're new and high dollar,but didn't they allow it on the polishes at some point?


----------



## ashievic (Sep 6, 2015)

Yes, but the polishes have died off. So it might be different for the lipsticks. Again, I don't really shop at Sephora. So it is just 100% guessing on my part. I was just recalling on how it is common when there is a sale at whatever HE store, they will exclude some items from the store wide sale.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Anyone know when the next Sephora sale is?


 November I would think Buddy!! They never have exclusions so I don't think this will be excluded either!! But with all the $$$$ they lost during the epic fiasco wonder what they will plan (like maybe bring down the number of sale days or something) but hopefully it won't have an effect!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 6, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Yes, but the polishes have died off. So it might be different for the lipsticks. Again, I don't really shop at Sephora. So it is just 100% guessing on my part. I was just recalling on how it is common when there is a sale at whatever HE store, they will exclude some items from the store wide sale.


 Since they have only like 2 sales per year, sephora usually doesn't do exclusions ! It's usually site wide so hopefully it would be applicable to CL too!!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 6, 2015)

I hope it is!!!! One can always hope!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> Oh I didn't realise Selfriges had them in already. Yeah, you may as well wait until you get back and maybe even check them out in person if you're down in London at some point. Since they're permanent, there's no rush. You can *take your time *and choose the ones you really want!!


   There is no such thing in makeup land!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> November I would think Buddy!! They never have exclusions so I don't think this will be excluded either!! But with all the $$$$ they lost during the epic fiasco wonder what they will plan (like maybe bring down the number of sale days or something) but hopefully it won't have an effect!!


Thanks Buddy!  Fingers crossed they don't exclude these for some reason because I've decided that I need Survivita. :haha:


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Omg! Survivita is GORGEOUS! Why oh why did I click this link?


  It IS Naomi! She's sitting in my cart, I had to laugh, when I did a google search for CL swatches the other day...your picture was there several times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was like ooh, there's our Naomi lol


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Since they have only like 2 sales per year, sephora usually doesn't do exclusions ! It's usually site wide so hopefully it would be applicable to CL too!!


  I was wondering if they would exclude CL or not.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 6, 2015)

ashievic said:


> you were having a Ash moment....it was not spell check.






No Ash moment and I wasn't IMPAIRED either


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 6, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> It IS Naomi! She's sitting in my cart, I had to laugh, when I did a google search for CL swatches the other day...your picture was there several times   I was like ooh, there's our Naomi lol


I did? How odd! :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 6, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I have made my list, of course it is right up there when pigs fly these will ever come home to me.
> 
> Must Haves;
> 
> ...


  I like your list Ash!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I did? How odd!


  YES..like 3 times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm so happy you're here!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 6, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Good list. I'm still really loving the looks of Clichy


  Clichy is so pretty----the more I look, the more I add to my list---------but I can't stop looking


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Omg! Survivita is GORGEOUS! Why oh why did I click this link?


   YES!!!  That and Djalouzi.  Those deep shades and bright shades really work for you too Naomi!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 6, 2015)

My Lou Beach shipped!!  That means everybody's on the road and should get to me by Friday except RL, matte.


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 6, 2015)

It's going to be 100+ for the next few days. I really hope my lipstick doesn't arrive melted. I guess I'll put it in the fridge when it arrives like I did with my Tom Ford lipstick.


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 6, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I have made my list, of course it is right up there when pigs fly these will ever come home to me.
> 
> Must Haves;
> 
> ...


  Excellent list!


----------



## Shars (Sep 6, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Being a Debby Downer, Sephora might not have this be part of a sale. Yes, stores do that.


  Sephora is not known for exclusions so I'm going to say first instinct is that these will be included. However, only time will tell. They usually make a truck load of money during these since people save and buy and buy and buy.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 6, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> YES..like 3 times :haha:   I'm so happy you're here! :frenz:


Aww shucks!  I'm glad you're here too, Elegant :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Clichy is so pretty----the more I look, the more I add to my list---------but I can't stop looking[/COLOR]:sigh:


Clichy has caught my eye as well. The life of a makeup enthusiast is hard.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  YES!!!  That and Djalouzi.  Those deep shades and bright shades really work for you too Naomi!!!  [/COLOR]retty: :happydance:


Thanks Meddy! I really hope to get a couple of these over time,they're just too pretty to pass up.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Clichy has caught my eye as well. The life of a makeup enthusiast is hard.






It's killing me!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'm guessing the employee one will be next month and the VIB one will be in November. There were only like a week or 2 apart last year. So end Oct/early Nov. I swear I saw someone post the dates online somewhere but I can't remember exactly where I saw them. Sephora is not known for exclusions so I'm going to say first instinct is that these will be included. However, only time will tell. They usually make a truck load of money during these since people save and buy and buy and buy.


Thanks Shars! Going to be setting my pennies aside in anticipation.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Thanks Meddy! I really hope to get a couple of these over time,*they're just too pretty to pass up.*


 They are!!!  I'm trying to shorten my list----to no avail!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> They are!!!  I'm trying to shorten my list----*to no avail*!!!


  Yeah its the last one she is worried about to get or not!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Already have 35 on their way!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 6, 2015)

So, who ended up getting Bengali? And what finish did you get? I think it might end up being my first CL lipstick (I've gotten it in my head that I want to wear it for my birthday at the 1st of Oct), but I'm having trouble deciding on the finish. Leaning toward satin, but not married to the idea. 

  And FYI, I'm totally cringe-typing all of this, because I can feel that can of worms opening.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 6, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> So, who ended up getting Bengali? And what finish did you get? I think it might end up being my first CL lipstick (I've gotten it in my head that I want to wear it for my birthday at the 1st of Oct), but I'm having trouble deciding on the finish. Leaning toward satin, but not married to the idea.   And FYI, I'm totally cringe-typing all of this, because I can feel that can of worms opening. :worms:


 Meow!! Matte version!! It's not here yet!! Got it from Nordstrom so it's on the slow train but I will swatch it for you as soon as it gets here!!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 6, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> That's cool to read! Don't want crumbley lips :haha:


 :lmao:  





elegant-one said:


> I forgot...So I wore the red sheer lippie all day yesterday & man did it last, but I noticed today that my lips are SUPER soft


 Which means I need to get a sheer one, for testing purposes as Ash would say !


----------



## Ernie (Sep 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I read that too!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Yeah---why pass on a good dagger for a weapon[/COLOR]:lmao:


 Well worst case scenario I can use it as a weapon on the subway! Don't mess with me, I got my lip liner, I mean dagger pointed at you! I'll be like Clint Eastwood, Make my day !


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Meow!! Matte version!! It's not here yet!! Got it from Nordstrom so it's on the slow train but I will swatch it for you as soon as it gets here!!


  Thanks, love! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  PS- My husband ordered that necklace for me last week, so it should be here in time for my b-day. Thanks again for your help! xoxo

  ugh, edited for a typo.


----------



## beautycool (Sep 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]:agree: [COLOR=0000FF]Way too much uncertainty.[/COLOR]     :bigthumb:   [COLOR=0000FF]  There is no such thing in makeup land!!![/COLOR]:lmao:


  Yer great idea of going into store but I don't live anywhere near London lol   So I will go by swatches  but I know I def want the red sheer that's growing on me I not done my list yet being on holiday I haven't had time to sit n look through swatches making my lists out  ..... But I'm going to order one maybe tonight or tomorw   Off to Disney Tomorow. Just got back from target love abit of target omg I even got the hubby to drive me to the container store ha . Florida mall was the best though that's the mall we always go back to ️


----------



## Ernie (Sep 6, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> yes....just please no more projects...





beautycool said:


> Yer if there was a counter by me I would of gone  I went to sephora yesterday nothing  Nordstrom closed down last year great lol  Macys didn't have nothing either  We haven't a saks here I don't think  I did phone around neiman Marcus too everywhere in florida well orlando  That I could get to by hubby lol but nope nowhere


 The regional manager for Loboutin beauty was at Bergdorfs when I was there, she said there are only 6 locations in the US that will have these. Las Vegas, Sephora 5th avenue, Saks, NY, Bergdorfs NY and I don't remember the other two. Otherwise online only. Not sur did this is correct, but that's what she said.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :yahoo: [COLOR=0000FF]My Lou Beach shipped!!  That means everybody's on the road and should get to me by Friday except RL, matte.[/COLOR]


:yahoo:


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] What shades do you like most Allie---reds, pinks, nudes..........???  Way to many wonderful choices!![/COLOR]


  I like everything.  While I'm very pale, I have the good fortune to be very neutral-toned, so I can do cool/warm, gold/silver pretty equally.  Ronron looks to purple without trying in person.  I'm leaning towards Impera, Tutulle, or Belly (Belle?) Bloom.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 6, 2015)

I think NM must be carrying it in store someplace. Based on Mama was told her SA's at the local store can do a "search 7" for her, and get it sent to the house via real FedEx. Like the Chanel perfume that was only be sold at a few stores a few months back. So many choices, so limited funds, this is pure torture. But I do like the weapon angle. And we can look pretty while we are protecting ourselves. God help the idiot who attempts to rip it off our neck. That so would be self defense murder....Watch it will become the hot new jewelry for the rap artists. They will give two hoots what color it is inside the container. They will just want to have it cause it looks cool.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 6, 2015)

Not sure if this was posted.....just nothing


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 6, 2015)

Just nothing & tres décolleté


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 6, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> So, who ended up getting Bengali? And what finish did you get? I think it might end up being my first CL lipstick (I've gotten it in my head that I want to wear it for my birthday at the 1st of Oct), but I'm having trouble deciding on the finish. Leaning toward satin, but not married to the idea.
> 
> And FYI, I'm totally cringe-typing all of this, because I can feel that can of worms opening.


    I ordered Bengali in Satin---non of mine have yet arrived but I've heard the Satin formula in particular is outstanding!


----------



## Haven (Sep 6, 2015)

I can already tell that I will need to repurchase just nothing. This tube will be used up.  Eta: on the liner box it says 0.25 g and 0.009 oz. Read that some were wondering about the amount of product.  For comparison MAC pencils are listed at 1.45 g and 0.05 oz.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Meow!! Matte version!! It's not here yet!! Got it from Nordstrom so it's on the slow train but I will swatch it for you as soon as it gets here!!


   Matte lipstick is my finish of choice but with these, so far, I've ordered more satin than matte.  I can't wait  to hear what you think


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 6, 2015)

Haven said:


> I can already tell that I will need to repurchase just nothing. This tube will be used up.


    Wow---nice to hear that Haven!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


    I'm still interested in Just Nothing!!!


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 6, 2015)

Adding Just Nothing to my list. (Or is it already on there? Now I forget).


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 6, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Vineetha* 


Meow!! Matte version!! It's not here yet!! Got it from Nordstrom so it's on the slow train but I will swatch it for you as soon as it gets here!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Quote:  Originally Posted by *Medgal07* 

 
   I ordered Bengali in Satin---non of mine have yet arrived but I've heard the Satin formula in particular is outstanding!



  Quote:  Originally Posted by *Medgal07* 

 Matte lipstick is my finish of choice but with these, so far, I've ordered more satin than matte.  I can't wait  to hear what you think







  Ooooooh! Can we get a Bengali swatch-off when you both get them in? Like a dance-off, but less shimmying and more photo-sharing?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000CD]  Matte lipstick is my finish of choice but with these, so far, I've ordered more satin than matte.  I can't wait  to hear what you think[/COLOR]:happydance:


 Both the shades I received are satin and I REALLY love the texture of those!!i am sure you will too!! Whatever is pending is matte & I hope I love those just as much!!and I am yet to get a sheer!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 6, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Ooooooh! Can we get a Bengali swatch-off when you both get them in? Like a dance-off, but less shimmying and more photo-sharing? :dancin:


 Hahaha done!! :bigthumb: Yay on the new chain!! :happydance: I hope it's just as lovely as your current one and early B'day wishes !!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm still interested in Just Nothing!!!:eyelove: [/COLOR]


 It's purty :eyelove:


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 6, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Ooooooh! Can we get a Bengali swatch-off when you both get them in? Like a dance-off, but less shimmying and more photo-sharing?


   I'll swatch for you baby, but just don't ask me to twerk!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It's purty


    What have you ordered so far Vee????  You'r dup to about 25 right---just behind Ernie


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Both the shades I received are satin and I REALLY love the texture of those!!i am sure you will too!! Whatever is pending is matte & I hope I love those just as much!!and I am yet to get a sheer!!


  I really want to try a sheer and I'm sure it'll be the RL one.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   What have you ordered so far Vee????  You'r dup to about 25 right---just behind Ernie[/COLOR]:lol:


 :nope:  but I am done for now ! I think I got all the shades I really liked!! :amused: Ronron Impera Rococotte Bengali (Matte) Rouge L (Matte, back order :meh: ) Lea Nu (liner) Eta: pretty sure I have told those first 2 lines 6 times now aka after each purchase :lmao:!!! this time for real though LMAO  :lol:


----------



## Ernie (Sep 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm still interested in Just Nothing!!!:eyelove: [/COLOR]


 You should!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'll swatch for you baby, but just don't ask me to twerk!!!!!


  That's fair, no twerking. But if I was like, "Hey Meddy! How about a swatch! Swatch! Swatch! Swatch! Swatch! Swatch! Swatch! Swatch! Swatch! Swatch!"

  Would you be all like:




  (Or am I the only one who gets that ear-wormy "Shots!" song stuck in their head whenever we're calling for swatches around here?)


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 6, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> That's fair, no twerking. But if I was like, "Hey Meddy! How about a swatch! Swatch! Swatch! Swatch! Swatch! Swatch! Swatch! Swatch! Swatch! Swatch!"  Would you be all like:
> 
> (Or am I the only one who gets that ear-wormy "Shots!" song stuck in their head whenever we're calling for swatches around here?)


 :lmao: I kind of imagined Meddy doing that!!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   What have you ordered so far Vee????  You'r dup to about 25 right---just behind Ernie[/COLOR]:lol:


 You guys! :lmao:  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I really want to try a sheer and I'm sure it'll be the RL one.[/COLOR]


 I haven't decided on the sheers, so many pretty ones, and Meddy if you like orange, there's a pretty one, Mexicatchy.


----------



## Haven (Sep 6, 2015)

So belly bloom or miss loubi? Which one is nicer? Are they both skips? Thoughts? Having trouble deciding.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 6, 2015)

Haven said:


> So belly bloom or miss loubi? Which one is nicer? Are they both skips? Thoughts? Having trouble deciding.


 This is the only pic where I remember seeing them side by side!! Maybe this helps?? Both are gorgeous!! Belly bloom seems to almost have a plummy tone to it in this pic but not sure if it's the lighting!! I had seen a pic of loubeach but no swatch because the girl said she didn't want to use it :shock: and in that it looked a tad more on the coral side that this picture shows!


----------



## Haven (Sep 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> This is the only pic where I remember seeing them side by side!! Maybe this helps?? Both are gorgeous!! Belly bloom seems to almost have a plummy tone to it in this pic but not sure if it's the lighting!! I had seen a pic of loubeach but no swatch because the girl said she didn't want to use it :shock: and in that it looked a tad more on the coral side that this picture shows!


  Thank you!   Is miss loubi too bright? Thoughts?


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Eta: *pretty sure I have told those first 2 lines 6 times now aka after each purchase *
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Safe qualifier!!!!  You realize we say that a lot-------"FOR NOW"  I love your selections---for now


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 6, 2015)

Haven said:


> So belly bloom or miss loubi? Which one is nicer? Are they both skips? Thoughts? Having trouble deciding.


   Both are nice---get one now and the other later.   It depends on what you really like.  BB looks like it could be an everyday shade---I think Ernie got that one. 
  Miss Loubi is really very pretty and really caught my eye because it's vibrant.   I honestly like both.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 6, 2015)

Haven said:


> Is miss loubi too bright? Thoughts?


   It's not too bright for me----heck I ordered Bengali--------but is it too bright for you????


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 6, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> That's fair, no twerking. But if I was like, "Hey Meddy! How about a swatch! Swatch! Swatch! Swatch! Swatch! Swatch! Swatch! Swatch! Swatch! Swatch!"
> 
> Would you be all like:
> 
> ...






Of course----and while wearing  5 inch heels


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 6, 2015)

Ernie said:


> I haven't decided on the sheers, so many pretty ones, and Meddy if you like orange, there's a pretty one, Mexicatchy.


  You know me well Ernie!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was looking at that this afternoon.  EO's fab pics & swatches really sold me on the RL sheer, so I want that one first, but there's room for more than one sheer!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Omg! Survivita is GORGEOUS! Why oh why did I click this link?


Yep it was the last addition to my 5. When I ordered Bengali, I knew I had to get Survivita too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 6, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Yep it was the last addition to my 5. When I ordered Bengali, I knew I had to get Survivita too.


    NICE!!!!!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 6, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> So, who ended up getting Bengali? And what finish did you get? I think it might end up being my first CL lipstick (I've gotten it in my head that I want to wear it for my birthday at the 1st of Oct), but I'm having trouble deciding on the finish. Leaning toward satin, but not married to the idea.
> 
> And FYI, I'm totally cringe-typing all of this, because I can feel that can of worms opening.


  Awww that's my fiancé birthday! I was going to get Bengali is Satin but changed my mind to matte because I like my bright lipsticks in matte formula.


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 7, 2015)

I might have ordered Just nothing, Eton moi, Bikini and Me nude


----------



## ashievic (Sep 7, 2015)

Since having our items being multi task, for those of you who needlepoint. The lipliner container looks exactly like a laying tool used in needlepoint. So that would work for that as well as a lethal weapon. Toss in the compact for Dior Carnage blush, and you could do some serious damage. I also know my brother would use them to poke me. Time to go cook some eggs...again, you all crack me up. I make sure I read this before I get dressed for the shift. Or I would need to change again, from laughing so hard. Sucks to get old....


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 7, 2015)

Haven said:


> So belly bloom or miss loubi? Which one is nicer? Are they both skips? Thoughts? Having trouble deciding.


miss loubi is my pick its on my list


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 7, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> miss loubi is my pick its on my list


  Mine too, Glammy. Why did i come in here????????????????


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> This is the only pic where I remember seeing them side by side!! Maybe this helps?? Both are gorgeous!! Belly bloom seems to almost have a plummy tone to it in this pic but not sure if it's the lighting!! I had seen a pic of loubeach but no swatch because the girl said she didn't want to use it :shock: and in that it looked a tad more on the coral side that this picture shows!


There are 6 in that picture that made me do this:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 7, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Mine too, Glammy. Why did i come in here????????????????


Girl, it's straight dangerous in here!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 7, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Yep it was the last addition to my 5. When I ordered Bengali, I knew I had to get Survivita too.


Nice picks!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 7, 2015)

Ladies, we must all remember it is for research as we go through this torment. Think of it as a new recipe, we must all try the new ideas and see what works!!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 7, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Which means I need to get a sheer one, for testing purposes as Ash would say !


  YESSSS! So you can have buttery soft baby lips


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 7, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I might have ordered Just nothing, Eton moi, Bikini and Me nude








 That's very cool! Do you get yours shipped fairly fast? I can't wait to hear your thoughts.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 7, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Ernie said:
> 
> 
> > Which means I need to get a sheer one, for testing purposes as Ash would say !
> ...


  Great reason to purchase. For the winter months looming ahead. We MUST have this chapstick!!!!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Vandekamp said:
> 
> 
> > Mine too, Glammy. Why did i come in here????????????????
> ...


Living on the edge, makes life so much more interesting. Again, think of us as Stanley Livingston. Instead of the jungle we are making our way through the lipstick jungle. All for the betterment of mankind.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :nope:  but I am done for now ! I think I got all the shades I really liked!! :amused: Ronron Impera Rococotte Bengali (Matte) Rouge L (Matte, back order :meh: ) Lea Nu (liner) Eta: pretty sure I have told those first 2 lines 6 times now aka after each purchase :lmao:!!! this time for real though LMAO  :lol:


 Looks good, but do you think you'll stop there? 





ashievic said:


> Since having our items being multi task, for those of you who needlepoint. The lipliner container looks exactly like a laying tool used in needlepoint. So that would work for that as well as a lethal weapon. Toss in the compact for Dior Carnage blush, and you could do some serious damage. I also know my brother would use them to poke me. Time to go cook some eggs...again, you all crack me up. I make sure I read this before I get dressed for the shift. Or I would need to change again, from laughing so hard. Sucks to get old....


 Great picks....so far!   





Haven said:


> Thank you!   Is miss loubi too bright? Thoughts?


 I'm more of a nude girl, but Miss !oubi was so pretty, I might pick that up in the next round, it is bright, but in a good way!  I'm waiting on Belly Bloom, should be here by the end of the week.   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] You know me well Ernie!!! :frenz:  I was looking at that this afternoon.  EO's fab pics & swatches really sold me on the RL sheer, so I want that one first, but there's room for more than one sheer![/COLOR]


 I'll have to go back and look at the sheers more closely!   





mkoparanova said:


> I might have ordered Just nothing, Eton moi, Bikini and Me nude


 Woot! Nice. :eyelove:  





elegant-one said:


> YESSSS! So you can have buttery soft baby lips


 Oh yes!   





ashievic said:


> Great reason to purchase. For the winter months looming ahead. We MUST have this chapstick!!!!


 that's some expensive Chapstick!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 7, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Living on the edge, makes life so much more interesting. Again, think of us as Stanley Livingston. Instead of the jungle we are making our way through the lipstick jungle. All for the betterment of mankind.


  :lulz:


----------



## Ernie (Sep 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> There are 6 in that picture that made me do this:


 Which 6? Torture I tell you.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 7, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Living on the edge, makes life so much more interesting. Again, think of us as Stanley Livingston. Instead of the jungle we are making our way through the lipstick jungle. All for the betterment of mankind.


:lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 7, 2015)

http://www.temptalia.com/christian-louboutin-loubiminette-sheer-voile-lip-colour-review-photos-swatches


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 7, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Which 6? Torture I tell you.


Bengali, Torerra, Youpiyou,Sevillana,Miss Clichy and RonRon.  I like Miss Loubi the more I see it as well. Where oh where is my billionaire sugar daddy? :haha:


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 7, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> That's very cool! Do you get yours shipped fairly fast? I can't wait to hear your thoughts.


  I ordered from Sephora to a US address, I'll be back in the UK on the 22nd, so that's the earliest I can see them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a feeling that until then, I'll order 1-2 liners and maybe one of the reds


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 7, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Great reason to purchase. For the winter months looming ahead. We MUST have this chapstick!!!!


  Seriously, the best chapstick ever


----------



## Ernie (Sep 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Bengali, Torerra, Youpiyou,Sevillana,Miss Clichy and RonRon.  I like Miss Loubi the more I see it as well. Where oh where is my billionaire sugar daddy? :haha:


 Nice pics, Miss Loubi is an eye catcher! I'm hoping I win the lotto so I can just buy the whole collection! :bigstar:


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/christian-louboutin-loubiminette-sheer-voile-lip-colour-review-photos-swatches


  I will definitely end up with that shade as it was my 2nd sheer pic.

  "Moderately Hydrating" & a B+


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 7, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I ordered from Sephora to a US address, I'll be back in the UK on the 22nd, so that's the earliest I can see them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Red would look so stunning on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh my, not until the 22nd....I can't wait that long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait to see & try the liner.


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 7, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Red would look so stunning on you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My Giambattista Valli lipsticks are still in the PO box, so 2 weeks doesn't sound too long right now


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 7, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Nice pics, Miss Loubi is an eye catcher! I'm hoping I win the lotto so I can just buy the whole collection! :bigstar:


That sure would be nice! I'm going to have to collect them  slowly and am now redoing my budget so I can fit some in each month.  Lol


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 7, 2015)

@Haven and @Ernie, what does Rococotte look like on your lips? I see descriptions ranging from dark brick red to MLBB....confusing!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Since having our items being multi task, for those of you who needlepoint. The lipliner container looks exactly like a laying tool used in needlepoint. So that would work for that as well as a lethal weapon. Toss in the compact for Dior Carnage blush, and you could do some serious damage. I also know my brother would use them to poke me. Time to go cook some eggs...again, you all crack me up. I make sure I read this before I get dressed for the shift. Or *I would need to change again, from laughing so hard. Sucks to get old....*







   That Depends Ash


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Girl, it's straight dangerous in here!


 Especially if you actually intend to buy 1   (or 38)


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Bengali, Torerra, Youpiyou,Sevillana,Miss Clichy and RonRon. I like Miss Loubi the more I see it as well. Where oh where is my billionaire sugar daddy?


   Nice selection there Naomi!!!!   Miss Loubi huh?  So then you can't  stop at 6



Keep it going!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I will definitely end up with that shade as it was my 2nd sheer pic.
> 
> *"Moderately Hydrating" & a B+ *


  It's stunning.  You know we ignore that nonsense.  I was _totally_ sold on the sheers after YOUR pics and review!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I would go crazy if I had to wait that long.  You're the most patient makeup addict ever!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I would go crazy if I had to wait that long.  You're the most patient makeup addict ever!!!!:haha: [/COLOR]


 :werd: the way I check my tracking it would seem like I have some control over the transit time :lmao: it's like if I don't check enough it will stay in that state!! "It" should know I am looking  !! My Nordstrom order shipped on 4th still says "order processed"  as the transit stage!! :whip:


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 7, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I will definitely end up with that shade as it was my 2nd sheer pic.  "Moderately Hydrating" & a B+ hboy:


 We just need the pics :amused:!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Bengali, Torerra, Youpiyou,Sevillana,Miss Clichy and RonRon.  I like Miss Loubi the more I see it as well. Where oh where is my billionaire sugar daddy? :haha:


 :lmao: you have fallen hard & fast buddy :bigthumb: :happydance:


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 7, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> That's fair, no twerking. But if I was like, "Hey Meddy! How about a swatch! Swatch! Swatch! Swatch! Swatch! Swatch! Swatch! Swatch! Swatch! Swatch!"  Would you be all like:
> 
> (Or am I the only one who gets that ear-wormy "Shots!" song stuck in their head whenever we're calling for swatches around here?)


    No, you're not alone! I hear that, and when coveted swatches are revealed for the first time, I can't but help think of one of those "Jersey Shore" cast members running around yelling, "Cab's here! Cab's here!"      





Vandekamp said:


> Mine too, Glammy. Why did i come in here????????????????





NaomiH said:


> Girl, it's straight dangerous in here!


     Yes, omg


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> the way I check my tracking it would seem like I have some control over the transit time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Trying to work some movement mojo on the shipping


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> the way I check my tracking it would seem like I have some control over the transit time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   OMG-----I do too!  Daily and maybe even a few times throughout the day-------just want to know if the stagecoach lost a wheel
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


especially if it's Nordies!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> It's stunning.  You know we ignore that nonsense.  I was _totally_ sold on the sheers after YOUR pics and review!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  YES!!!!!!!!!!! Why do I even torture myself reading


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 7, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Even though that is a bit of a wait, at least you got the Giambattista  lippies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What shades did you get from that collection?

  2 weeks to me would be like


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> OMG-----I do too!  Daily and maybe even a few times throughout the day-------just want to know if the stagecoach lost a wheel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>








 I'm gonna try that....on my Saks order


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 7, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I'm gonna try that....on my Saks order


  Oh no not saks! Saks comes under exclusions


----------



## Haven (Sep 7, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> @Haven  and @Ernie , what does Rococotte look like on your lips? I see descriptions ranging from dark brick red to MLBB....confusing!


  It is definitely not brick red on me. My technology and photography skills def leave something to be desired, but I will try to post a pic. Cross your fingers!


----------



## Haven (Sep 7, 2015)

I think this may work! This is Rococotte!


----------



## Haven (Sep 7, 2015)

Today's lip combo is just nothing and Chanel nude liner. This is the best combo with this lipstick that  I have tried so far. Three days in a row wearing this matte, and my lips are fine!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>






Let me know if it works!   I'd try it on all of my orders if I thought it would help.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

Haven said:


> Today's lip combo is just nothing and Chanel nude liner. This is the best combo with this lipstick that I have tried so far. *Three days in a row wearing this matte, and my lips are fine!*


  That's awesome!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Trying to work some* movement mojo *on the shipping


----------



## ashievic (Sep 7, 2015)

Dear Student Loans,

  I have encountered an unexpected financial hardship. Although the cause is listed as one of the so-called approved reasons for hardship. Please add this to the list. 

  1. Christian Louboutin has released incredible lip products. That will help my lips from being chapped in the winter months looming ahead. 

  2. I am doing research on these products, for the betterment of all.

  If you are man, ask your wife, she will understand and support your decision in foregoing my loan payment for the next few months.

  Thanks,

  Ash


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh no not saks! Saks comes under exclusions








 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Back to walking it home


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 7, 2015)

Haven said:


> Today's lip combo is just nothing and Chanel nude liner. This is the best combo with this lipstick that I have tried so far. Three days in a row wearing this matte, and my lips are fine!








 That sounds everyday perfect! I think you really like just nothing lol.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 7, 2015)

To me it looks like Negligee??? Of course I could be wrong.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> That sure would be nice! I'm going to have to collect them slowly and am now redoing my budget so I can fit some in each month. Lol


  You go, Nay. I will live through you. I am going to definitely pass on this collection. I could afford it but the idea of spending $100 for a dupeable lipstick defies comprehension, IMO. Please post pictures when you get it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 7, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Dear Student Loans,
> 
> I have encountered an unexpected financial hardship. Although the cause is listed as one of the so-called approved reasons for hardship. Please add this to the list.
> 
> ...


  Your loan deferment has been APPROVED. No need to worry. I completely understand.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Bengali, Torerra, Youpiyou,Sevillana,Miss Clichy and RonRon. I like Miss Loubi the more I see it as well. Where oh where is my billionaire sugar daddy?


  Anastasia married Christian Grey. Didn't you hear? Lol.


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 7, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Anastasia married Christian Grey. Didn't you hear? Lol.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 7, 2015)

Haven said:


> I think this may work! This is Rococotte!


  Yay! Thank you!!!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 7, 2015)

Sugar Daddy's are too demanding. I know I dated a few. My father nearly killed me when he found out I was dating a guy 5 years then he is. It didn't help it was in a local magazine for a charity event, and there I was in the pic with the guy. I was 24 and the guy was 64. Had more money then God, but just was too much work. I laugh, he is still dating 24 year olds now and he is 74. Plus he was not hot. Daddy had a "come to Jesus" discussion with me. He said no older then 20 years then me. Current boyfriend is 10 years older. Daddy can't say much. Since that is the age difference between him and Mama.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 7, 2015)

Zoulou https://instagram.com/p/7V10CkB3hT/


----------



## Shars (Sep 7, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Sugar Daddy's are too demanding. I know I dated a few. My father nearly killed me when he found out I was dating a guy 5 years then he is. It didn't help it was in a local magazine for a charity event, and there I was in the pic with the guy. I was 24 and the guy was 64. *Had more money then God, but just was too much work. *I laugh, he is still dating 24 year olds now and he is 74. Plus he was not hot. *Daddy had a "come to Jesus" discussion with me.* He said no older then 20 years then me. Current boyfriend is 10 years older. Daddy can't say much. Since that is the age difference between him and Mama.


  Ash, forget the wild fires! We need you to have a talk show. That way, we can raise the money for the CL lipsticks and more! You are just hilarious my friend.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 7, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Sugar Daddy's are too demanding. I know I dated a few. My father nearly killed me when he found out I was dating a guy 5 years then he is. It didn't help it was in a local magazine for a charity event, and there I was in the pic with the guy. I was 24 and the guy was 64. Had more money then God, but just was too much work. I laugh, he is still dating 24 year olds now and he is 74. *Plus he was not hot*. Daddy had a "come to Jesus" discussion with me. He said no older then 20 years then me. Current boyfriend is 10 years older. Daddy can't say much. Since that is the age difference between him and Mama.


  You need to write a book Ash.  If that poorly written 50 shades crap made that woman so rich, you could easily do it!


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 7, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Even though that is a bit of a wait, at least you got the Giambattista  lippies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





  I've been travelling a lot lately, that's why I'm not going crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I'm at home, I'm getting really impatient, if I don't receive my package on the next day. The windows in my bedroom overlook the driveway, so I peek through the blinds every time I hear steps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







@elegant-one I got the whole GV collection! The packaging was too pretty to pass on!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## ashievic (Sep 7, 2015)

I would have to make it fiction, no one would believe the true adventures of Ash.....sometimes I tempted when asked in a job interview, "why do you want to work here?" Many a time I have seriously considered saying to pay for my makeup, you moron.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 7, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Sugar Daddy's are too demanding. I know I dated a few. My father nearly killed me when he found out I was dating a guy 5 years then he is. It didn't help it was in a local magazine for a charity event, and there I was in the pic with the guy.* I was 24 and the guy was 64*. Had more money then God, but just was too much work. I laugh, he is still dating 24 year olds now and he is 74. Plus he was not hot. Daddy had a "come to Jesus" discussion with me. He said no older then 20 years then me. Current boyfriend is 10 years older. Daddy can't say much. Since that is the age difference between him and Mama.


  That's not a Sugar Daddy, that's a Sugar Grandpa


----------



## Shars (Sep 7, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> That's not a Sugar Daddy, that's a Sugar Grandpa


----------



## ashievic (Sep 7, 2015)

I took a CPR class and one guy was huge. Not fat, just a big man. As in like 6-4, well built. Dumb as a box of rocks. He actually asked "how long do I have to do CPR? When can I call time of death?"
  The joke has been since then, if you need CPR do not have this guy around. Heck if Donald Duck can do his own CPR, this might be a better alternative then this jerk doing it for you.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 7, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> You need to write a book Ash.  If that poorly written 50 shades crap made that woman so rich, you could easily do it!


   Thumbs up!    





elegant-one said:


> That's not a Sugar Daddy, that's a Sugar Grandpa :haha:


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 7, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I would have to make it fiction, no one would believe the true adventures of Ash.....sometimes I tempted when asked in a job interview, "why do you want to work here?" Many a time I have seriously considered saying to pay for my makeup, you moron.


Yes, of course....fiction. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  But you have so much material to work with....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just change a few names here and there....


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 7, 2015)

[@]ashievic[/@] did you see the 3 totes for the NM beauty event?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 7, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> That's not a Sugar Daddy, that's a Sugar Grandpa :haha:


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Sep 7, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Sugar Daddy's are too demanding. I know I dated a few. My father nearly killed me when he found out I was dating a guy 5 years then he is. It didn't help it was in a local magazine for a charity event, and there I was in the pic with the guy. I was 24 and the guy was 64. Had more money then God, but just was too much work. I laugh, he is still dating 24 year olds now and he is 74. Plus he was not hot. Daddy had a "come to Jesus" discussion with me. He said no older then 20 years then me. Current boyfriend is 10 years older. Daddy can't say much. Since that is the age difference between him and Mama.


  lololol. i've always said i wanted a sugar daddy...im talkin anna nicole and j howard OLD!! i figure they dnt need much but a wrinkled ball massage, kids old as me so they out the house and they just want a companion n trophy...im down!!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 7, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> lololol. i've always said i wanted a sugar daddy...im talkin anna nicole and j howard OLD!! i figure they dnt need much but a wrinkled ball massage, kids old as me so they out the house and they just want a companion n trophy...im down!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 7, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> lololol. i've always said i wanted a sugar daddy...im talkin anna nicole and j howard OLD!! i figure they dnt need much but a wrinkled ball massage, kids old as me so they out the house and *they just want a companion n trophy..*.im down!!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Don't ignore the sheers Ernie------we need those too!![/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF]What a gorgeous color!!!![/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF] Nice selection there Naomi!!!!   Miss Loubi huh?  So then you can't  stop at 6[/COLOR]:shrugs: [COLOR=0000FF]Keep it going!!!![/COLOR] :haha:


My wallet is hating this thread :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :lmao: you have fallen hard & fast buddy :bigthumb: :happydance:


It's all ya'lls fault! I knew I shouldn't of peeped in here. :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Zoulou https://instagram.com/p/7V10CkB3hT/


 AWS, do you think it looks much lighter here?


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Dear Student Loans,
> 
> I have encountered an unexpected financial hardship. Although the cause is listed as one of the so-called approved reasons for hardship. Please add this to the list.
> 
> ...


  Ash, sometimes I have trouble admitting you're my MD (MAKEUP DAUGHTER)



Although you are quite creative!
 Love,
     MM


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

ashievic said:


> To me it looks like Negligee??? Of course I could be wrong.


 I'd have to see them side/side.  Oh and First Time too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> That's not a Sugar Daddy, that's a Sugar Grandpa


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> You need to write a book Ash.  If that* poorly written 50 shades crap *made that woman so rich, you could easily do it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Sugar Daddy's are too demanding. I know I dated a few. My father nearly killed me when he found out I was dating a guy 5 years then he is. It didn't help it was in a local magazine for a charity event, and there I was in the pic with the guy. I was 24 and the guy was 64. Had more money then God, but just was too much work. I laugh, he is still dating *24 year olds now and he is 74. *Plus he was not hot. Daddy had a "come to Jesus" discussion with me. He said no older then 20 years then me. Current boyfriend is 10 years older. Daddy can't say much. Since that is the age difference between him and Mama.


   Brings back memories of SATC when Samantha dated an old guy----he walked away showing his sagging butt cheeks and she ran from his mansion totally horrified.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> lololol. i've always said i wanted a sugar daddy...im talkin anna nicole and j howard OLD!! i figure they dnt need much but a wrinkled ball massage, kids old as me so they out the house and they just want a companion n trophy...im down!!


   ....and here I though there was hope for you Kiki


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It's all ya'lls fault! I knew I shouldn't of peeped in here.


    You're in deep now



No getting out!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]AWS, do you think it looks much lighter here?[/COLOR]


  Yes! You know I feel it might be lighter on me so I'm on pause lol


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I'd have to see them side/side.  Oh and First Time too.[/COLOR]


 I am hoping I will get mine Tomm!! If so I will compare it for you!!  The Nordstrom tracking though is yet to update :dunno:


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 7, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Yes! You know I feel it might be lighter on me so I'm on pause lol


 I thought zoulou was the deepest among the brown toned nudes?? It gives me mac whirl vibes but less pink maybe!! And just nothing is more beige brown than pink???


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Yes! You know I feel it might be lighter on me so I'm on pause lol


  As long as it's not 'Ashy Larry' light!!!  I'll know soon---hopefully by Wednesday.


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 7, 2015)

Here are some swatches. At night so not great. From the bottom toward thumb is Tutulle, then Charlotte T Nude Kate, then MAC Blankety, and on top near knuckles is Gucci Luxurious Lipstick Cipria. For the record, my very quick assessment is that there isn't a heavy fragrance or taste . Imperceptible for me and that's my pet peeve. A little like cheaper lipstick taste, but no worries for me. . The formula is fab. Love it.  To me, it's similar to TF. I also swatched Nars Raquel but didn't photograph it. It's not similar in texture or color as NARS is very pigmented and not creamy with the oil base like TF or CL, to me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The Nordstrom tracking though is yet to update


  I hope you get it too.   My Saks/Fedex hasn't updated yet either - they will be very busy post holiday!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> *I thought zoulou was the deepest among the brown toned nudes?*? It gives me mac whirl vibes but less pink maybe!! And just nothing is more beige brown than pink???


    Me too---It looks much less brown-toned in that pic.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I thought zoulou was the deepest among the brown toned nudes?? It gives me mac whirl vibes but less pink maybe!! And just nothing is more beige brown than pink???


   My lip pigmentation is a big factor, maybe for her as well?   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] As long as it's not 'Ashy Larry' light!!!  I'll know soon---hopefully by Wednesday.[/COLOR]


  Ashy Larry lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 7, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Anastasia married Christian Grey. Didn't you hear? Lol.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 7, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Sugar Daddy's are too demanding. I know I dated a few. My father nearly killed me when he found out I was dating a guy 5 years then he is. It didn't help it was in a local magazine for a charity event, and there I was in the pic with the guy. I was 24 and the guy was 64. Had more money then God, but just was too much work. I laugh, he is still dating 24 year olds now and he is 74. Plus he was not hot. Daddy had a "come to Jesus" discussion with me. He said no older then 20 years then me. Current boyfriend is 10 years older. Daddy can't say much. Since that is the age difference between him and Mama.


:lol: I've not gone more than 13 years older,but he was far from sugar daddy material.  Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 7, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> That's not a Sugar Daddy, that's a Sugar Grandpa :haha:


:lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 7, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> lololol. i've always said i wanted a sugar daddy...im talkin anna nicole and j howard OLD!! i figure they dnt need much but a wrinkled ball massage, kids old as me so they out the house and they just want a companion n trophy...im down!!


:lmao:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] But we love you----you're here for all the right reasons ---- you like being tortured like the rest of us.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   You're in deep now[/COLOR]:worms: [COLOR=0000FF]No getting out!!![/COLOR]


It's all true! I love it!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> That sure would be nice! I'm going to have to collect them  slowly and am now redoing my budget so I can fit some in each month.  Lol


 I like your idea!   





Winthrop44 said:


> @Haven  and @Ernie , what does Rococotte look like on your lips? I see descriptions ranging from dark brick red to MLBB....confusing!


 It's interesting, because I spent so much time at the CL counter, twice, I watched several ladies trying it on and it looked different depending on their skin tone, on me its not a MLBB color, but a medium toned rosy/brown color.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Don't ignore the sheers Ernie------we need those too!![/COLOR]


 Trying desperately.....:shock: Indeed!  





KiKi Kontour said:


> lololol. i've always said i wanted a sugar daddy...im talkin anna nicole and j howard OLD!! i figure they dnt need much but a wrinkled ball massage, kids old as me so they out the house and they just want a companion n trophy...im down!!


 Wrinkled ball massage, :lmao: 





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Brings back memories of SATC when Samantha dated an old guy----he walked away showing his sagging butt cheeks and she ran from his mansion totally horrified.[/COLOR]:shock:


 I'll never forget that episode! :bigstar::


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 7, 2015)

Missed the deadline by 2 minutes to use Saks ebates promo, so no additional cl lippies for me until VIB sale...Hopefully, it will still be 20% and hopefully, they will be in stock and eligible.  My wallet is happy because I was going to spring for 3!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I'd have to see them side/side.  Oh and First Time too.[/COLOR]


 Left to right, First Time, Rococotte, Negligee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My cat saying


----------



## Ernie (Sep 7, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Missed the deadline by 2 minutes to use Saks ebates promo, so no additional cl lippies for me until VIB sale...Hopefully, it will still be 20% and hopefully, they will be in stock and eligible.  My wallet is happy because I was going to spring for 3!


 Oh boo. :shock:


----------



## Ernie (Sep 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Me too---It looks much less brown-toned in that pic.[/COLOR]


 On me it was such a dark brown....


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 7, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Oh boo. :shock:


  Eh, it's really ok.  I got just nothing, and the others can wait...especially now seeing roscocotte and negligee.  Plus, I'll have more $$ for TF mattes!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 7, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Eh, it's really ok.  I got just nothing, and the others can wait...especially now seeing roscocotte and negligee.  Plus, I'll have more $$ for TF mattes!


 Ah yes, "Just Nothing" girl! Can't wait for the mattes.


----------



## Shars (Sep 7, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Missed the deadline by 2 minutes to use Saks ebates promo, so no additional cl lippies for me until VIB sale...Hopefully, it will still be 20% and hopefully, they will be in stock and eligible. My wallet is happy because I was going to spring for 3!


  NM might be doing a gift card or money off event soon so look out for that if you wanted to go back on your word lol. I'm trying to abstain from all beauty purchases until mid-October when I travel. Pray for me lol!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

Ernie said:


> *I'll never forget that episode!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 7, 2015)

Ernie said:


>


Awww I love cats!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

Ernie said:


> It's interesting, because I spent so much time at the CL counter, twice, I watched several ladies trying it on and it looked different depending on their skin tone, on me its not a MLBB color, but a medium toned rosy/brown color.


  Sounds like a real chameleon.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

Ernie said:


>


  Thanks tons Ernie.  Roco & Neg look close in color but not finish.  Kitty does look a tad annoyed


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 7, 2015)

The very first CL lipstick that I am dying to have is Rouge Louboutin Matte then RonRon!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> The very first CL lipstick that I am dying to have is Rouge Louboutin Matte then RonRon!






Hey Havi!!!!  RLM was my first choice too, but because of it's popularity it will be the last one to arrive---it's backordered.


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hey Havi!!!!  RLM was my first choice too, but because of it's popularity it will be the last one to arrive---it's backordered.:sigh: [/COLOR]


 Hello Meddy   It's so nice to read all the excitement from all of you for CL madness! Enjoy yours when you get them my dear ! Unfortunately selfridges has disabled the international delivery for this release so I am patient to wait to test them in person when I go to London! A nice way to save some money also  for now because on October and November things will become wild!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> It's so nice to read all the excitement from all of you for CL madness! Enjoy yours when you get them my dear ! Unfortunately selfridges has disabled the international delivery for this release so I am patient to wait to test them in person when I go to London! A nice way to save some money also
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Madness is an accurate description ---- and a ton of fun.  Is it typical Selfridges to do this with some products?  What a bummer!  
      I'm sure there'll be more swatches here soon as people start receiving their orders.  I'm expecting Lou Beach tomorrow and I'm just dying to see it !!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 7, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> It's so nice to read all the excitement from all of you for CL madness! Enjoy yours when you get them my dear ! Unfortunately selfridges has disabled the international delivery for this release so I am patient to wait to test them in person when I go to London! A nice way to save some money also
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  If you decide you can't wait any longer, I'm here to help!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> If you decide you can't wait any longer, I'm here to help!


  That's really sweet Maggie!!!


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 8, 2015)

oooo-weeee, am I behind on this thread!  Need to catch up & see what you lovely ladies have been up to.

  I've been haunted by ordering more of these all weekend!

  So far I have: Matte Red & Ron Ron, and Rose Du Desert (sheer) is on it's way.

  I can NOT get Impera (thanks a lot Vee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Bikini & Tutulle out of my head, so I'm pretty sure one of these will be next.

  Some maybes I'm tossing around are: Bengali (probably Matte), Belle Bloom, Pluminette & Petal Rose.

  What to get next....


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That's really sweet Maggie!!!


  Addicts have to support each other


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 8, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> If you decide you can't wait any longer, I'm here to help!


 You are so tempting me ! Thank you very much my dearest!


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha:  [COLOR=0000FF]Madness is an accurate [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]description ---- and a ton of fun.  Is it typical Selfridges to do this with some products?  What a bummer!  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]      I'm sure there'll be more swatches here soon as people start receiving their orders.  I'm expecting Lou Beach tomorrow and I'm just dying[/COLOR] t[COLOR=0000FF]o see it !!![/COLOR]


 I don't know why but they have done it also with the Tom Ford Fall Color Collection with lipsticks and eye and cheek duos! I don't understand why.sometimes they do that with all the new collections at least for the first days of release and then after almost 15 days international delivery is enabled! Let's see! Thank god there are beautiful people out there like Maggie who are willing to help   I am looking forward to see your first pics and swatches of you Louboutin lipsticks  :*


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 8, 2015)

Oh, are we posting cat pics? These are our kittens:









  On another note, from now on I pledge to never talk about makeup anywhere but here. People just don't get it. I mentioned in passing that I bought an expensive lipstick, and one of my beauty junkie friends asked which brand and I told her, and apparently some other friend looked up the price of CL lipsticks and decided to send me anonymous hate mail. 

  People are so mean. I hate the internet sometimes. I really hope Specktra doesn't shut down because it's the only place where no one shames me for spending too much money on makeup!


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 8, 2015)

oh! Also. my lipstick arrives tomorrow! I'm so excited.


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 8, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> oh! Also. my lipstick arrives tomorrow! I'm so excited.


  I'm sorry to hear about the hate mail. Some people have no shame or even think before acting. Ugh. I do love specktra for it's nonjudgmentalness!!  I'm excited for your lippies! Mine are SUPPOSED to be delivered tomorrow, too.... But I got an email from UPS at like 3am that some "mechanical failure" is delaying my package and now the tracking has no updated ETA. :'( I'll probably call. It's in a town only 4.5 hours from here...


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 8, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I'm excited for your lippies! Mine are SUPPOSED to be delivered tomorrow, too.... But I got an email from UPS at like 3am that some "mechanical failure" is delaying my package and now the tracking has no updated ETA. :'( I'll probably call. It's in a town only 4.5 hours from here...


  Yeah, a lot of people don't get it and just enjoy getting a rise out of other people. I mean, this "friend" (who I hope I have removed from my list, but there is no way to be sure) created a fake account just to send me hatemail. I mean, I am on a limited budget as I'm a student and not working, but I budget a modest amount ($100 a month or so) to spend on makeup or other extras. Some months I spend more, some months I spend less. But I sacrifice things like eating out in order to do that.

  Oh man, I would be so annoyed if that happened to me. I hate it when packages don't arrive on time. 

  I am so excited for Tutelle!!! I hope it's as pretty in person as it looked online.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2015)

My Nordstrom shipping still says "order processed" by UPS!! This is the main reason I rarely shop from there!! The shipping takes forever!! In between it had gotten better but looks like it's back to this!! ooh: I only ordered Bengali from there because it was on preorder everywhere else! On a brighter note, Rococotte comes today!! :happydance:


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> On a brighter note, Rococotte comes today!!


  Their shipping does take forever. I always end up waiting 5-7 business days for my packages from them. And they charge an arm and a leg for two day shipping, too. This is why I grudgingly ordered from Sephora. I don't like giving them my business these days as they were snooty about my return last time AND I was peeved about the epic rewards business AND if I'm being honest I still haven't forgiven them for the racist stuff during the last VIB sale. But the fact that I'm $250 away from making rouge (well, I guess closer now after my order) and the fact that they ship fast were the reasons I ordered from them again.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 8, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> @ashievic did you see the 3 totes for the NM beauty event?


oh yes, the red one is the best for Vamp lovers, it is a deep wine color, oh pitter patter goes my heart. I use these to stuff crap in for my travels.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> [@]ashievic[/@] did you see the 3 totes for the NM beauty event?


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 8, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Oh, are we posting cat pics? These are our kittens:
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, from now on I pledge to never talk about makeup anywhere but here. People just don't get it. I mentioned in passing that I bought an expensive lipstick, and one of my beauty junkie friends asked which brand and I told her, and apparently some other friend looked up the price of CL lipsticks and decided to send me anonymous hate mail.   People are so mean. I hate the internet sometimes. I really hope Specktra doesn't shut down because it's the only place where no one shames me for spending too much money on makeup!


  Very cute kitties!!  So many people don't understand or share the same passion for make-up.  We are spending our own money as we choose and not hurting anyone. No need for hate mail...


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 8, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> So many people don't understand or share the same passion for make-up. We are spending our own money as we choose and not hurting anyone. No need for hate mail...


  Yeah, they just don't get it. To them spending money -especially if you're not wealthy- on makeup is a ridiculous extravagance.

  But like..I want to make a career out of makeup. That's why I'm spending $10,000 on beauty school! I have a passion for beauty and makeup.


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 8, 2015)

My lippies was supposed to come today  Check tracking will not come until tommorow   That dang holiday lol


----------



## ashievic (Sep 8, 2015)

Is one of those kitty's a Lynx point Siamese??? My brother had one and named it Coco. My goodness that cat could talk!!! As for hate mail. Heck, I got a few pm's that were rather nasty. I have found comments that are less then kind when it comes to our makeup, fu** off and bite me cover it nicely. Ah MM you know you love me, even when I an seriously in Ashland. Getting back to the person who took the time too actually look up the price of something. Really, they have nothing better to do? If you don't owe that person money, what do they care about it? When someone asks brother how much one of his trail bikes cost, he shoots back, are you going to buy one? If not, then why did you need to know?

  As I was doing my 2 step bathing last night. First a shower to remove the mud and shave my legs, then the actual bath I was thinking of all the things we can use the containers of CL products. The lip liners can be used to tussel up a turkey, in the garden for label holders, ice pick, stabbing potatoes, tenderizing meat, earrings. The lipsticks can be used for earrings, string together to make a belt, wind chimes, or a bikini. Watch the fashion blogs they will so show up on someone as one of these. 

  I do hope the product lives up to the hype. I am sure it is will be a good product. But will it really be all that better then Mr. Ford??? CL's nail polish does wear like steel. As for Grandpa Sugar Daddy's, no dentures. That is beyond nasty. I often wondered if there was botox for sagging balls??? Oh and I missed my connecting flight, shucky darn. Better to ask for forgiveness then permission.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 8, 2015)

As for spending funds on makeup. I have found these people like to go bar hopping, video gaming, football pools, which is fine. I don't judge them, why judge me??? I don't have a pot to twinkle in or a window to throw it of, but I do keep current on my bills. So it is my choice to do with the rest as I see fit.


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 8, 2015)

She's some kind of a Siamese mix, yes. I'm not sure what kind or what she's mixed with. She is a rescue kitty that we got from a charity that works with Petsmart.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2015)

I don't know what to say!! "Wasn't hydrating at all" And "the lip color pilled"????!!! It is one of the first shades I got and the only reason I went ahead and ordered more. It feels so good on the lips and the shade lasted on me forever!! The finish actually made my lips look full & smoother!! I have nothing against the review or the reviewer but I strongly feel there was some other factor involved if the lip color did that!' http://www.temptalia.com/christian-louboutin-ronron-silky-satin-lip-colour-review-photos-swatches


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/christian-louboutin-ronron-silky-satin-lip-colour-review-photos-swatches


  Wasn't that the same person who described a NARS powder blush as "dry and powdery" ? LOL. I take everything she says with a grain of salt.


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I don't know what to say!! "Wasn't hydrating at all" And "the lip color pilled"????!!! It is one of the first shades I got and the only reason I went ahead and ordered more. It feels so good on the lips and the shade lasted on me forever!! The finish actually made my lips look full & smoother!! I have nothing against the review or the reviewer but I strongly feel there was some other factor involved if the lip color did that!' http://www.temptalia.com/christian-louboutin-ronron-silky-satin-lip-colour-review-photos-swatches


Yea I had a feeling she was not feeling these  But I never listen to reviews I go on my gut feelings  For one the lipsticks looks  gorgeous  on her  In fact all the ones she reviewed looked stunning on her  I think it's the price she not feeling so much  My two cents


----------



## ashievic (Sep 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/christian-louboutin-ronron-silky-satin-lip-colour-review-photos-swatches


consider the source....


----------



## boschicka (Sep 8, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Oh, are we posting cat pics? These are our kittens:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Adorable kitties!  Ugly friends.  I guess it makes sense to me now why Youtubers showing large hauls always specify that the shopping wasn't done in one trip, it was over time, blah blah blah.  I've always thought "who cares how or when you spent your money?!?"  If they were spending MY money, then I'd give a hoot.  And yes, the anonymity of the internet makes people bold!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 8, 2015)

I thought the pic of Eton Moi on the blogger who finds fault with many products was lovely on her. It cracks me up when she shows Revlon as dupes for the latest review. Gee, a good shrink could have a field day with her choices of dupes. Not that there is anything wrong with Revlon. But she couldn't find one HE lip product to compare??? Oh wait, I think she might have shown one. Tired, going back to bed.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks tons Ernie.  Roco & Neg look close in color but not finish.  Kitty does look a tad annoyed


  I think Kitty is saying "Do I even exist anymore or is it ALL about these lipsticks??!!"

  Thanks @Ernie. Roco (I am SO sick of typing that one out!!) and Negligee do look very similar in color but not finish. Hmmmmm


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I don't know what to say!! "Wasn't hydrating at all" And "the lip color pilled"????!!! It is one of the first shades I got and the only reason I went ahead and ordered more. It feels so good on the lips and the shade lasted on me forever!! The finish actually made my lips look full & smoother!! I have nothing against the review or the reviewer but I strongly feel there was some other factor involved if the lip color did that!' http://www.temptalia.com/christian-louboutin-ronron-silky-satin-lip-colour-review-photos-swatches


 It was love at first online sight with this particular shade so I'm gonna listen to my heart and no review can prevent me from buying it!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> oooo-weeee, am I behind on this thread!  Need to catch up & see what you lovely ladies have been up to.
> 
> I've been haunted by ordering more of these all weekend!
> 
> ...








 I can't wait to hear what you think of RDD!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> I think Kitty is saying "Do I even exist anymore or is it ALL about these lipsticks??!!"
> 
> Thanks @Ernie. Roco (I am SO sick of typing that one out!!) and Negligee do look very similar in color but not finish. Hmmmmm








  I agree on typing Roco! lol


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/christian-louboutin-ronron-silky-satin-lip-colour-review-photos-swatches


  Ok, you got me to HAVE to go see & read 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She is SOOOOOOO wrong on the lipsticks in SO many ways! If that many products (& we've listed them) lipsticks, powders, blushes are so bad  & dry & powdery...the problem just may be her skin. I have not found that to be the case on my lips & skin. Its insane to me that these are given a B- & C! We've tried them & we know they're good & the other beauty reviewers feel the same way. Other than the pencils, I haven't seen another complaint like hers. Everyone I read said they were so creamy & elegant feeling on the lips with great color saturation. Even the sheer I got gave me great color.

  This one really gets me:  It's ridiculous that she wants them to stand up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's like saying you don't want the Mona Lisa to look at you with those eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its ART! Its CREATIVE & its OUTSIDE the box & its wonderful. Its Christian Louboutin for heavens sake.

  I have nothing against her either & appreciate the swatches...but she is just plain wrong on the CL & we all know it. The grading system is well....


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Oh, are we posting cat pics? These are our kittens:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  SOOO adorable. I want to take a nap with bottom pic kitty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 They sent you hate mail over a lipstick. That's so immature. We wouldn't care if no one bought anything but came here to be friendly & chat. Sorry that happened to you.


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 8, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Left to right, First Time, Rococotte, Negligee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Beautiful on both pics! My cat says WTF, too when mom is taking swatch pics.


pandorablack said:


> Oh, are we posting cat pics? These are our kittens:
> 
> 
> 
> Kitties are too cute!   OK, so Imma show you big and handsome rescue boy


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Ok, you got me to HAVE to go see & read :haha:   She is SOOOOOOO wrong on the lipsticks in SO many ways! If that many products (& we've listed them) lipsticks, powders, blushes are so bad  & dry & powdery...the problem just may be her skin. I have not found that to be the case on my lips & skin. Its insane to me that these are given a B- & C! We've tried them & we know they're good & the other beauty reviewers feel the same way. Other than the pencils, I haven't seen another complaint like hers. Everyone I read said they were so creamy & elegant feeling on the lips with great color saturation. Even the sheer I got gave me great color.  This one really gets me:  It's ridiculous that she wants them to stand up hboy:  That's like saying you don't want the Mona Lisa to look at you with those eyes :haha:  Its ART! Its CREATIVE & its OUTSIDE the box & its wonderful. Its Christian Louboutin for heavens sake.  I have nothing against her either & appreciate the swatches...but she is just plain wrong on the CL & we all know it. The grading system is well....:meh:


 Haha :haha: !! I had to make you read it  I know not everything I get works out to be fantastic either!! I have stuff from TF, Chanel and Dior I that don't really like it !! I really don't go by brand when it comes to liking something or not!! I mean most of the stuff we get are from these brands and there is bound to be some duds!! Even with CL if it really was bad I would say so no matter how much I paid for it!! I have few Chanel palettes like entrelacs and Intemporel one that pains me to use them :lmao: I just don't think the quality is on par with the quality that we hoped to see from the brand!!and while the new TF ombres are loved by many I personally think it's just okay !! It's fine as a blush but on my eyes I don't really like it so much!! Similar is the case with Dior liquid shadows :shock: it's a nightmare on me like it applies like a nail polish!! So while I can respect that some products that works on some might not work on others, I really think grading based on a single days testing doesn't do it justice!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I know not everything I get works out to be fantastic either!! I have stuff from TF, Chanel and Dior I that don't really like it !! I really don't go by brand when it comes to liking something or not!! I mean most of the stuff we get are from these brands and there is bound to be some duds!! Even with CL if it really was bad I would say so no matter how much I paid for it!! I have few Chanel palettes like entrelacs and Intemporel one that pains me to use them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You ornery girl ..you baited me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yes, I agree with you on all that because its true!  And my Chanel blushes come with holes in them so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I never did get any of the Dior liquid shadows. I have some Chanel ones & I never reach for them.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> You ornery girl ..you baited me :lmao:   Yes, I agree with you on all that because its true!  And my Chanel blushes come with holes in them so :lol:  I never did get any of the Dior liquid shadows. I have some Chanel ones & I never reach for them.


 :lmao: I knew exactly what to highlight from that review!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I knew exactly what to highlight from that review!!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Vineetha said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.temptalia.com/christian-louboutin-ronron-silky-satin-lip-colour-review-photos-swatches
> ...


  Polly Pissy Pants or Negative Nellie should be her blog name. Well written, thank you!!!! I find it upsetting for people like me or heck like anyone might not purchase a product based on her review. That is why I read her junk postings for amusement, and I try to guess the grade before I get to that part of her review. I remember she just trashed the crap out of a Chanel product. Then trashed the customer service of the website of Chanel. I think of her reviews as I do cooking. If I do not prep the pan correctly, the finish product will not be good. So if she isn't prepping her face properly be it moisturizer, primer, heck basic chapstick, of course she will have issues. 

  For those of us on a tight budget, her reviews can mislead us to miss out on something. So as so many of you have guided me, take her stuff as nothing but hot air. If you want the truth, ask our group.  I have found you all tell the truth, make suggestions how to use a proper brush, prep the skin or lips, etc. As for not being able to stand up, really that's your problem with the product???? Get a life.


----------



## Shars (Sep 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Ok, you got me to HAVE to go see & read
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I agree Vee. Every lipstick is not a swipe and go. Some brands you need to use a different technique from what you would use with another brand. I have some lippies that it took me 3 or 4 go-s to get the hang of what I felt I needed to do to get the best out of them! I don't always get the impression that she does that. Granted, I don't have 50+ items waiting to be reviewed so I can take my time and test my ish.


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 8, 2015)

I don't know why the other came out weird but here's m'boy #bigandhandsomewithamilkmustache


----------



## ashievic (Sep 8, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


>


He needs his belly rubbed, so adorable!!!!


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 8, 2015)

On that review,  I really like her blog, and I do find that she's generally right but when she's wrong, she's way wrong like here.  Some of her criticisms on the lack of info on the bullet and not being able to stand them up have validity, but the formula rocks.  I don't get it.  Doesn't flake, etc.


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 8, 2015)

ashievic said:


> He needs his belly rubbed, so adorable!!!!


  Thanks so much, hun. We dream of rubbing that belly, but not if we value our fingers! He's not havin it ever! We sneak rubs when we pick him up because he's distracted. :lol:


----------



## Ernie (Sep 8, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Awww I love cats!





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Sounds like a real chameleon.[/COLOR]:sigh:


 I believe so!   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Thanks tons Ernie.  Roco & Neg look close in color but not finish.  Kitty does look a tad annoyed[/COLOR]:haha:


 Yes, he was like stop running around, taking pictures and just feed me!   





Psych1 said:


> oooo-weeee, am I behind on this thread!  Need to catch up & see what you lovely ladies have been up to.  I've been haunted by ordering more of these all weekend!  So far I have: Matte Red & Ron Ron, and Rose Du Desert (sheer) is on it's way.  I can NOT get Impera (thanks a lot Vee  ) Bikini & Tutulle out of my head, so I'm pretty sure one of these will be next.  Some maybes I'm tossing around are: Bengali (probably Matte), Belle Bloom, Pluminette & Petal Rose.  What to get next....


 I'm curious about RDD! Impera, Bikini and Tutulle were musts for me!   





pandorablack said:


> Oh, are we posting cat pics? These are our kittens:
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, from now on I pledge to never talk about makeup anywhere but here. People just don't get it. I mentioned in passing that I bought an expensive lipstick, and one of my beauty junkie friends asked which brand and I told her, and apparently some other friend looked up the price of CL lipsticks and decided to send me anonymous hate mail.   People are so mean. I hate the internet sometimes. I really hope Specktra doesn't shut down because it's the only place where no one shames me for spending too much money on makeup!


  Love your kitties! Can't believe your "friend" did this. 


Vineetha said:


> My Nordstrom shipping still says "order processed" by UPS!! This is the main reason I rarely shop from there!! The shipping takes forever!! In between it had gotten better but looks like it's back to this!! ooh: I only ordered Bengali from there because it was on preorder everywhere else! On a brighter note, Rococotte comes today!! :happydance:





Vineetha said:


> I don't know what to say!! "Wasn't hydrating at all" And "the lip color pilled"????!!! It is one of the first shades I got and the only reason I went ahead and ordered more. It feels so good on the lips and the shade lasted on me forever!! The finish actually made my lips look full & smoother!! I have nothing against the review or the reviewer but I strongly feel there was some other factor involved if the lip color did that!' http://www.temptalia.com/christian-louboutin-ronron-silky-satin-lip-colour-review-photos-swatches


 Bah, I always go by my impressions.    





Missyrocks said:


> I don't know why the other came out weird but here's m'boy #bigandhandsomewithamilkmustache


 So pretty!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 8, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> Beautiful on both pics! My cat says WTF, too when mom is taking swatch pics


 :encore:


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> Swatch! Swatch! Swatch! Swatch! lol
> 
> Ruh-Roh.* I'm supposed to be hiding from purchases for a month.* This may be a problem lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2015)

Rococotte!! (and I squished the tip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Rococotte!! (and I squished the tip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! How can that happen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But its REALLY REALLY pretty Vee!!!! Just use the tip on your lips first & maybe it will even out. Ugh!!! Thanks for the beautiful pics!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! How can that happen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It fell off my hands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Luckily i was sitting in my chair so the fall was short to the table! Just the tip so yeah i am hoping it evens out with application 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  THe shades is GORGEOUS!!!! Sooo pretty!!


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Rococotte!! (and I squished the tip :headbang: )


  Very nice indeed!  Oh i would have died from heart attack if this had happened to me! You are so brave!!! But looking at it now is more charlotte tilbury like hahahaaaaa.miss kensigton and 1975 red came with the tip squeezed and when i tried to open the bullet of miss kensigton  the whole lipstick was thrown out of the tube and fell on the corner of my bed hahaha! My boyfriend was like "oh you bought a bouncy miss kensigton ! I could not  stop laughing! I did not return it! I keep it as a  collector's edition hahhahaaa


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> But looking at it now is more charlotte tilbury like hahahaaaaa.miss kensigton and 1975 red came with the tip squeezed and when i tried to open the bullet of miss kensigton the whole lipstick was thrown out of the tube and fell on the corner of my bed hahaha! My boyfriend was like "oh you bought a bouncy miss kensigton ! I could not stop laughing! I did not return it! I keep it as a collector's edition hahhahaaa








I am not brave, I am a tiny bit dead inside LOL!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But it was just the tip and i applied it once and it is no longer squished so phew.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Yes its a gorgeous gorgeous shade!!!
  I have one CT lipstick coming but I have come to expect squished tip with those!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I hope it doesnt jump out of the tube. I think they have some packaging issues with the matte ones!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 8, 2015)

ashievic said:


> oh yes, the red one is the best for Vamp lovers, it is a deep wine color, oh pitter patter goes my heart. I use these to stuff crap in for my travels.


   It's a nice size!   





Vineetha said:


>


   I saw it on IG a couple of days ago and was going to skip but of course am having second thoughts after getting the email this morning.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 8, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Yea I had a feeling she was not feeling these  But I never listen to reviews I go on my gut feelings  For one the lipsticks looks  gorgeous  on her  In fact all the ones she reviewed looked stunning on her  I think it's the price she not feeling so much  My two cents


  I agree!  They look so beautiful on her.  Her swatches actually make me want Ronron.  I don't know if it would run so warm on me, though.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Ok, you got me to HAVE to go see & read
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  well said. 
  She also has the percentages of how similar products are? LIke how in the world can you even determine that? LOL 

  You guys are moving so fst in this thread. I was on vacation trying to keep up.  LOL


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> you have a wishlist? I can't even start.
> 
> so do I.
> 
> ...











 Hope you had some good relaxing time!


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Hope you had some good relaxing time!


  it was fun.  One hiccup, but overall it was good. 

  Can you all tell me what the LE lippies are? 


How are the liners?


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> it was fun.  One hiccup, but overall it was good.
> 
> Can you all tell me what the LE lippies are?
> 
> ...


  Good!

  No LE lippies in this collection that I know of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I haven't received my liner yet, but the girls that did seem to like them. Its been said that one shade Ada is crumbley.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

So I checked my Sephora shipping on the red matte lippie & it says 3 days left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what happened to flash 2 day ship? Hopefully it will update tonight. So worried about it shipping in this heat. I swear it's 1000 degrees here today lol.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> So I checked my Sephora shipping on the red matte lippie & it says 3 days left
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too!  Saks, but I am so worried a melted lippie will arrive...I guess if that happens, it's on them, but I'm tired of waiting!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> So I checked my Sephora shipping on the red matte lippie & it says 3 days left
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  The same with my nordstrom one! Order processed ready for UPS since the 4th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Also the liners are now up on Sephora!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Rococotte!! (and I squished the tip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this!  You and Ernie have convinced me I do not need Roscocotte, which is a good thing (for my wallet)!  I'm cool that TF's is not matte.  I am actually also wondering how close it is to NARS Jane.  My guess is that Jane is more red, less rose, but I have that one, too.  I am still a little bummed that I missed out on my order last night by a couple minutes.  I took too long to decided which satin to get.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> So I checked my Sephora shipping on the red matte lippie & it says 3 days left
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  that's been happening to my Sephora orders lately.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks to everyone posting swatches and links, it's been most helpful!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> So I checked my Sephora shipping on the red matte lippie & it says 3 days left :huh:  what happened to flash 2 day ship? Hopefully it will update tonight. So worried about it shipping in this heat. I swear it's 1000 degrees here today lol.


  I hope it arrives safely- we've had such a dry heat wave here I'm waiting until it passes to order lipsticks or creamy products.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> So I checked my Sephora shipping on the red matte lippie & it says 3 days left :huh:  what happened to flash 2 day ship? Hopefully it will update tonight. So worried about it shipping in this heat. I swear it's 1000 degrees here today lol.


I hope your lippy arrives safely, Elegant!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 8, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Their shipping does take forever. I always end up waiting 5-7 business days for my packages from them. And they charge an arm and a leg for two day shipping, too. This is why I grudgingly ordered from Sephora. I don't like giving them my business these days as they were snooty about my return last time AND I was peeved about the epic rewards business AND if I'm being honest I still haven't forgiven them for the racist stuff during the last VIB sale. But the fact that I'm $250 away from making rouge (well, I guess closer now after my order) and the fact that they ship fast were the reasons I ordered from them again.


Wait what racist stuff with Sephora? I stopped shopping their years ago because it went to crap and I get better deals from department stores.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 8, 2015)

I forgot in other things these can be used for. The eyeliner would make great knitting needles. I don't think lipstick knows the difference between dry or humid heat. I could be wrong. Just a thought.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 8, 2015)

My Tutulle & Pluminette should arrive today. I'll post pics when I get them.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 8, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Wait what racist stuff with Sephora? I stopped shopping their years ago because it went to crap and I get better deals from department stores.


During VIB last year, they were preventing customers with 'Asian' names from making orders or were canceling their orders (Even though they were legit customers..and even if they weren't, racial targeting=not at all cool...just impose quantity limits).


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Ok, good to know.  I can take my time with these then.  Ah, poor Ada.
> that's been happening to my Sephora orders lately.
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh Naomi, I hope so! It should be ok, it's supposed to cool down after today.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> My Tutulle & Pluminette should arrive today. I'll post pics when I get them.


  YESSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Addicts have to support each other


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I don't know what to say!! "Wasn't hydrating at all" And "the lip color pilled"????!!! It is one of the first shades I got and the only reason I went ahead and ordered more. It feels so good on the lips and the shade lasted on me forever!! The finish actually made my lips look full & smoother!! I have nothing against the review or the reviewer but I strongly feel there was some other factor involved if the lip color did that!' http://www.temptalia.com/christian-louboutin-ronron-silky-satin-lip-colour-review-photos-swatches


I "like" how her swatches of the lipstick look lovely and you see none of the pilling she griped about in her review. Her lip swatch sure did look smooth and even to me. *rolls eyes*


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 8, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I forgot in other things these can be used for. The eyeliner would make great knitting needles. I don't think lipstick knows the difference between dry or humid heat. I could be wrong. Just a thought.








  They'd be beautiful knitting needles!  Just a dry heat wave here because we haven't had rain in weeks, no occasional shower to cool things off or water the plants - the lawn is toast.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 8, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> My Tutulle & Pluminette should arrive today. I'll post pics when I get them.


Yay! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Oh, you're getting the slow walk shipping. :frenz:    Oh man, Nordies has been SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO freakin slow lately. :frenz:  hboy:  Who knows whats up with them. Yes, take your time on the lippies & wait until you see more swatches coming in   :sweat:  sweating it out lol. :frenz:   Oh Naomi, I hope so! It should be ok, it's supposed to cool down after today.


Can't wait until Summer is truly over and we start getting more lippy friendly weather!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 8, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I "like" how her swatches of the lipstick look lovely and you see none of the pilling she griped about in her review. Her lip swatch sure did look smooth and even to me. *rolls eyes*


Yesssss!  Why not show us the way it looked later?  It looked really nice in all the pictures she showed us!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> oooo-weeee, am I behind on this thread!  Need to catch up & see what you lovely ladies have been up to.
> 
> I've been haunted by ordering more of these all weekend!
> 
> ...


   Mine too Vee.  Then when I check UPS it hasn't updated either.  I did get a separate notice from UPS------Lou Beach will arrive tomorrow.  Oh crap---I just got a notice 
   from Saks that Maya will arrive Saturday but Zoulou will arrive Thursday.  I need a spread sheet just to keep up.  Fedex will text me when Maya is out for delivery and 
   I'll let my neighbor know to pick it up.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 8, 2015)

I refuse to ever purchase anything by D&G based on their stupid comments about same sex marriages are not fit to raise children. No cure for stupid. Hit them where it counts, as in their bank account. I was not aware of the Sephora issue. The one closest to me, is not all that great. Then a better one is in the same mall as NM. So I just go to NM. I have not seen a Sephora that carried CL, be it the polishes or now the lips. But then I live in the boonies. The one's in the city might have these. Don't know....Scottsdale Sephora I don't think carries CL. Been awhile since I was there.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 8, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I forgot in other things these can be used for. The eyeliner would make great knitting needles. I don't think lipstick knows the difference between dry or humid heat. I could be wrong. Just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dry heat is Death Valley, and it is stupid hot, dry heat or not. Rain is coming your way, rained all day in the Midwest.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Is one of those kitty's a Lynx point Siamese??? My brother had one and named it Coco. My goodness that cat could talk!!! As for hate mail. Heck, I got a few pm's that were rather nasty. I have found comments that are less then kind when it comes to our makeup, fu** off and bite me cover it nicely. Ah MM you know you love me, even when I an seriously in Ashland. Getting back to the person who took the time too actually look up the price of something. Really, they have nothing better to do? If you don't owe that person money, what do they care about it? When someone asks brother how much one of his trail bikes cost, he shoots back, are you going to buy one? If not, then why did you need to know?
> 
> As I was doing my 2 step bathing last night. First a shower to remove the mud and shave my legs, then the actual bath I was thinking of all the things we can use the containers of CL products. The lip liners can be used to tussel up a turkey, in the garden for label holders, ice pick, stabbing potatoes, tenderizing meat, earrings. The lipsticks can be used for earrings, string together to make a belt, wind chimes, or a bikini. Watch the fashion blogs they will so show up on someone as one of these.
> 
> ...


  Now weren't you the one who just yesterday said we only look for the pics???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    I agree---sounds like something more must have been going on!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   You're off to an awesome start!!!  The waiting is torture![/COLOR]    :bigthumb:   [COLOR=0000FF]Absolutely.  I'm excited to get them![/COLOR]    hboy: [COLOR=0000FF]Don't they know this is urgent[/COLOR]:shrugs:     [COLOR=0000FF] Mine too Vee.  Then when I check UPS it hasn't updated either.  I did get a separate notice from UPS------Lou Beach will arrive tomorrow.  Oh crap---I just got a notice[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   from Saks that Maya will [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]arrive Saturday but Zoulou will arrive Thursday.  I need a spread sheet just to keep up.  Fedex will text me when Maya is out for delivery and[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I'll let my neighbor know to pick it up.[/COLOR]


 :werd: :lol: so many packages Meddy!! Can't wait to see your swatches!!  I just checked and the Nordstrom order finally updated!! Looks like Bengali is coming Tomm but since it's ups I think i will have to wait till 8.30 in the night like last time :haha: Looks like Lea nu is also in town but it has to move to local PO before it could be delivered (thanks smart post)! And the lost package from CT wasn't lost but I was apparently tracking someone else's package all these days!! CT updated the wrong tracking & spring responded with the correct one :haha: !! I almost redirected someone else's package to my place!!


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I don't know what to say!! "Wasn't hydrating at all" And "the lip color pilled"????!!! It is one of the first shades I got and the only reason I went ahead and ordered more. It feels so good on the lips and the shade lasted on me forever!! The finish actually made my lips look full & smoother!! I have nothing against the review or the reviewer but I strongly feel there was some other factor involved if the lip color did that!' http://www.temptalia.com/christian-louboutin-ronron-silky-satin-lip-colour-review-photos-swatches


  Ron Ron was my first shade I tried on and it is AMAZING!! It's creamy, smooth, super pigmented, stays put & feels amazing on the lips. And I have dry lips & am super picky about anything wonky, drying, etc.   I can't! And pilling!?! I LOL'd when I just read that. NO pilling. Perhaps she needs to invest in some Chapstick or exfoliate her lips? I dunno what to say.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> Yesssss!  Why not show us the way it looked later?  It looked really nice in all the pictures she showed us!!


I think she's just butthurt that they don't stand on their own and that she wasn't sent samples so she had to shell out 90 bucks a pop so she could review them. :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> *I think Kitty is saying "Do I even exist anymore or is it ALL about these lipsticks??!!"*
> 
> Thanks @Ernie. Roco (I am SO sick of typing that one out!!) and *Negligee do look very similar in color but not finish. Hmmmmm*







   Sounds like Roco might be warranted?????


----------



## ashievic (Sep 8, 2015)

If I recall correctly this is often her moaning about Chanel too. How she had to pay for the product. Gee, if I were Chanel I would send her free samples so she could give less then kind reviews. I also wonder if her rating system is different rules for different companies??? Nothing to base this on, just being snarky. 

  Also was there something awhile ago how she is hooked up with eBay and the selling of LE's??? Again, I could be wrong. Our other makeup called, they miss us. I am still waiting for the CT matte I ordered on 8/31.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> *On a brighter note, Rococotte comes today!! *


   Awesome!!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 8, 2015)

Ok I am going to be sap, just for a moment. The AP recently released photos of where I was at in Idaho. Please consider looking at these. It was the worse fire I have ever worked. I wanted to thank all of you for your thoughts, prayers, and genuine concern as I was chasing the fires this summer. You made me laugh, have moments of light heart silly thoughts while literally in an area of mass danger. When I was about to lose it. I would read the postings and laugh my butt off. As well as truly be touched by your kindness and concern. Hopefully the season is over. Again, truly thank you to all of you. Big makeup hugs!!!!!

  I may drive you nuts MM, but you so know you love me.....and would miss me. The friendships I have built here, truly helped me so much these past few months. You all rock!!!!!


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I can't wait to hear what you think of RDD!


 I'll definitely post swatches and my thoughts as soon as it arrives. It's supposed to be here  Thursday, can't wait to try the sheer formula!  





elegant-one said:


> Ok, you got me to HAVE to go see & read :haha:   She is SOOOOOOO wrong on the lipsticks in SO many ways! If that many products (& we've listed them) lipsticks, powders, blushes are so bad  & dry & powdery...the problem just may be her skin. I have not found that to be the case on my lips & skin. Its insane to me that these are given a B- & C! We've tried them & we know they're good & the other beauty reviewers feel the same way. Other than the pencils, I haven't seen another complaint like hers. Everyone I read said they were so creamy & elegant feeling on the lips with great color saturation. Even the sheer I got gave me great color.  This one really gets me:  It's ridiculous that she wants them to stand up hboy:  That's like saying you don't want the Mona Lisa to look at you with those eyes :haha:  Its ART! Its CREATIVE & its OUTSIDE the box & its wonderful. Its Christian Louboutin for heavens sake.  I have nothing against her either & appreciate the swatches...but she is just plain wrong on the CL & we all know it. The grading system is well....:meh:


 Great post. Totally agree with everything! 


ashievic said:


> Polly Pissy Pants or Negative Nellie should be her blog name. Well written, thank you!!!! I find it upsetting for people like me or heck like anyone might not purchase a product based on her review. That is why I read her junk postings for amusement, and I try to guess the grade before I get to that part of her review. I remember she just trashed the crap out of a Chanel product. Then trashed the customer service of the website of Chanel. I think of her reviews as I do cooking. If I do not prep the pan correctly, the finish product will not be good. So if she isn't prepping her face properly be it moisturizer, primer, heck basic chapstick, of course she will have issues.   For those of us on a tight budget, her reviews can mislead us to miss out on something. So as so many of you have guided me, take her stuff as nothing but hot air. If you want the truth, ask our group.  I have found you all tell the truth, make suggestions how to use a proper brush, prep the skin or lips, etc. As for not being able to stand up, really that's your problem with the product???? Get a life.


  Lol, you crack me up  I don't think she's prepping her skin, lips etc properly either.  With that said, I have dry lips & I slapped Ron Ron on my dry, cracked lips & it smoothed everything out like butter. Did not accentuate my dry patches, settle into lines, nothing. It actually made my lips feel better. I honestly stopped reading her reviews last year when she was super wrong on multiple Chanel Items & the TF lips & boys. Although, it was nice that she had swatches before anyone else, gave me an idea, but they ended up being SO inaccurate it's not even funny.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Ok, you got me to HAVE to go see & read :haha:   She is SOOOOOOO wrong on the lipsticks in SO many ways! If that many products (& we've listed them) lipsticks, powders, blushes are so bad  & dry & powdery...the problem just may be her skin. I have not found that to be the case on my lips & skin. Its insane to me that these are given a B- & C! We've tried them & we know they're good & the other beauty reviewers feel the same way. Other than the pencils, I haven't seen another complaint like hers. Everyone I read said they were so creamy & elegant feeling on the lips with great color saturation. Even the sheer I got gave me great color.  This one really gets me:  It's ridiculous that she wants them to stand up hboy:  That's like saying you don't want the Mona Lisa to look at you with those eyes :haha:  Its ART! Its CREATIVE & its OUTSIDE the box & its wonderful. Its Christian Louboutin for heavens sake.  I have nothing against her either & appreciate the swatches...but she is just plain wrong on the CL & we all know it. The grading system is well....:meh:


Well said madame!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Rococotte!! (and I squished the tip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    GORGEOUS Vee.  Awesome pics, & the color looks beautiful on your skin.   Thanks for posting inspire of your anxiety over the squished tip---looks like it can be 
   smoothed out pretty easily.   ENJOY!!!!!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 8, 2015)

I still don't get it why this person's pics always look the same??? I will own I suck at taking pics. But I will own it. For some of the dupes she claims are 90% really, besides prepping your face, go to Vara Bradley and get some cheater glasses. When dealing with lipsticks, regardless who makes them, some need to be applied with a lip brush, then allowed to rest. Others it is a grab and go. Pretty much applies to all makeup. 

  It does annoy me when I use to believe her pics about what a color looked like. Then I would pass on it. Then I would see it someone at an event I was working or I was shopping, and it was what the heck???? Again, if you want the truth, the good, the bad, the ugly and the silly, you will find it here!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I am not brave, I am a tiny bit dead inside LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Be on guard!  There have been quite a few issues with those.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 8, 2015)

PTSD from a makeup mishap has been averted, all is well thank goodness the tip smoothed right out.


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Rococotte!! (and I squished the tip :headbang: )


 Gorgeoussss!!! It looks so pretty against your skin! The squished tip would make my heart drop too, but TG you were able to straighten it out once you applied it! 


elegant-one said:


> So I checked my Sephora shipping on the red matte lippie & it says 3 days left :huh:  what happened to flash 2 day ship? Hopefully it will update tonight. So worried about it shipping in this heat. I swear it's 1000 degrees here today lol.


 My sephora shipping has been wonky the last several times.  Sephora sends me the tracking email quickly, but OnTrac doesn't update for like 2 days.  My Rose du desert is coming from there too and it's going to be 100+ this whole week! Stinks bc on Trac always delivers super late in the day so I know dang well my lippie is going to be suffocating in his little on Trac van all day


Purple Popcorn said:


> My Tutulle & Pluminette should arrive today. I'll post pics when I get them.


  Yay, can't wait to see your swatches!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks tons Ernie.  Roco & Neg look close in color but not finish.  Kitty does look a tad annoyed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then it is a no brainer, Roco must come home with you. Think of it as smooth leather black pumps and patent leather black pumps. It is a must to have both!!!!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 8, 2015)

I told boyfriend I needed Bikini, he said fine, then he realized it was lipstick. So much for that idea as it circled the drain and went down.....


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I think she's just butthurt that they don't stand on their own and that she wasn't sent samples so she had to shell out 90 bucks a pop so she could review them.


  Died.............


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I told boyfriend I needed Bikini, he said fine, then he realized it was lipstick. So much for that idea as it circled the drain and went down.....








 Maybe tell him you'll wear it in a bikini LOL


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Well said madame!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Died.............:thud:


 :frenz:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :lol:  Maybe tell him you'll wear it in a bikini LOL


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Yay, can't wait to see your swatches!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


  You never know, it might make him cave


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Yes, my last few orders too. I just checked the shipping & it's going to be delivered tomorrow ompom:  & I'm going to be away :sigh:  Oh heavens, I may have to find the UPS dude in the morning before we go :haha:


  Haha, I think a drive around is in order! I can totally see you driving around the neighborhood looking for his truck   I've had my hubby out looking for delivery trucks, again, so glad I'm not alone in some of these shenanigans.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 8, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I think she's just butthurt that they don't stand on their own and that she wasn't sent samples so she had to shell out 90 bucks a pop so she could review them. :haha:


  I agree completely.  She definitely leans kinder towards things she is sent.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I think she's just butthurt that they don't stand on their own and that she wasn't sent samples so she had to shell out 90 bucks a pop so she could review them.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2015)

.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Oh, you're getting the slow walk shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






They've been horrible.  I thought things would get better after their sale but they haven't.  They must have gotten complaints because they've sent multiple
    E-mails with mini updates like, "We're working on your order".  I've never had that happen before.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I agree completely.  She definitely leans kinder towards things she is sent.


I've noticed that from time to time as well.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> They'd be beautiful knitting needles!  Just a dry heat wave here because we haven't had rain in weeks, no occasional shower to cool things off or water the plants *- the lawn is toast.*


    It's sad.  Our lawn crew came today and I wanted ask why they were mowing straw



The only reason I didn't is because they also do the weeding, which I don't do!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   If you're so concerned about your followers, why not show the problematic flaking lipstick to demonstrate what she experienced.  Instead you see a product that looks[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   good [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]on her.  Talk about a mixed [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]message.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   hboy: [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   It's sad.  Our lawn crew came today and I wanted ask why they were mowing straw[/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF]The only reason I didn't is because they also do the weeding, which I don't do! [/COLOR]


Right? It's so off putting to me. Show the issue for Pete's sake! You showing pics that look near perfect and gorgeous while saying the product blows at the same time because it flakes away yet you show zero proof of said flaking makes me believe you're just pissed off about not being sent them for free or something. I'm going to go with the reviews and opinions  given here on this site because I know you ladies wouldn't be going ham over something so pricey if they were less than stellar in quality. She can go kick rocks.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 8, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I agree completely.  She definitely leans kinder towards things she is sent.


  I thought I noticed that, too!


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   If you're so concerned about your followers, why not show the problematic flaking lipstick to demonstrate what she experienced.  Instead you see a product that looks[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   good [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]on her.  Talk about a mixed [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]message.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   hboy: [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   It's sad.  Our lawn crew came today and I wanted ask why they were mowing straw[/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF]The only reason I didn't is because they also do the weeding, which I don't do! [/COLOR]


  That's an excellent point, Meddy! If it's bad & you experienced issues with the product, why pretty it up if you're going to talk smack lol Show folks the "problems."


----------



## Ernie (Sep 8, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Thank you so much for this!  You and Ernie have convinced me I do not need Roscocotte, which is a good thing (for my wallet)!  I'm cool that TF's is not matte.  I am actually also wondering how close it is to NARS Jane.  My guess is that Jane is more red, less rose, but I have that one, too.  I am still a little bummed that I missed out on my order last night by a couple minutes.  I took too long to decided which satin to get.


 I have Jane as well, I can swatch later!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Rococotte!! (and I squished the tip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks so pretty!!  Enjoy - I'm glad you were able to save the tip after all.  I can totally see myself doing that too - or worse....


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I think she's just butthurt that they don't stand on their own and that she wasn't sent samples so she had to shell out 90 bucks a pop so she could review them.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 8, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Dry heat is Death Valley, and it is stupid hot, dry heat or not. Rain is coming your way, rained all day in the Midwest.


Yay!  Send the rain over... we need it... hope it doesn't dry up before it gets here....


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Maybe tell him you'll wear it in a bikini LOL


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> OMG----what we go through to get our drugs makeup.  Sounds like you could use a spreadsheet just to keep up too
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I didnt know it wasnt mine because I was tracking the number CT gave me and it was to the same state evn!
  I dont know who 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I spoke to at the fedex CS, but she duly accepted the package rerouting request to my address despite me verifying my address. Could she have not read that the package was not intended for me when i gave the wrong name??. The only reason it didnt happen was because the package was on the vehicle for delivery! Had i called a day earlier she might have done that!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 8, 2015)

Being sure the UPS/FedEx people are making their rounds, is perfectly acceptable. Bribes of cookies are often welcomed by them. I actually read the entire review of RonRon. I am confused in the comment section she proclaimed packaging does not matter to her. Yet, was it not in the actual review she was going on about how the silk lining of the box felt like plastic to her? How many paragraphs were donated to the packaging issues she had with the product???

  This is just too much for me. Again to me, the product looked lovely on her. Legend in her own mind. Nope she can't come into Ashland, I won't let her....


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :lmao: *I didnt know it wasnt mine because I was tracking the number CT gave me and it was to the same state evn!* I dont know who :bangin:  I spoke to at the fedex CS, but she duly accepted the package rerouting request to my address despite me verifying my address. Could she have not read that the package was not intended for me when i gave the wrong name??. The only reason it didnt happen was because the package was on the vehicle for delivery! Had i called a day earlier she might have done that!:shock:


  Likely story....


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I can't wait to hear what you think of RDD!


Me too!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Likely story....








 I swear...


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 8, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Being sure the UPS/FedEx people are making their rounds, is perfectly acceptable. Bribes of cookies are often welcomed by them. I actually read the entire review of RonRon. I am confused in *the comment section she proclaimed packaging does not matter to her.* Yet, was it not in the actual review she was going on about how the silk lining of the box felt like plastic to her? How many paragraphs were donated to the packaging issues she had with the product???
> 
> This is just too much for me. Again to me, the product looked lovely on her. Legend in her own mind. Nope she can't come into Ashland, I won't let her....


And she complained that it couldn't be displayed upright!  And the ribbon wasn't good enough because she doesn't know how to tie a proper knot...   whatever.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Yes, my last few orders too. I just checked the shipping & it's going to be delivered tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Headline----pretty lady arrested for stalking UPS truck------in her nightie and great lipstick


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Headline----pretty lady arrested for stalking UPS truck------in her nightie and great lipstick








 Weapons retrieved: White Chalk (intention : graffiti suspected)


----------



## dontcallmejesse (Sep 8, 2015)

Hey guys! Just a reminder that there was no mail yesterday due to the holiday so that would account for the shipping delays a lot of you mentioned! I've so far purchased Just Nothing and I'm so in love. I want another but can't decide between Rococotte and Tutulle. My Saks said they wouldn't have them on counter until October! Boo!   Just Nothing..


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 8, 2015)

Tutulle is a straight beige nude, it's too light for me and I'm returning it and I just ordered Me Nude. Hopefully that one will be my perfect nude.
  Pluminette is a pretty pinky plum and the satin formula is divine! My lips feel so good it makes me want to kiss lol. I have dry lips and the satin formula feels like my lips are wrapped in silk.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 8, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Being sure the UPS/FedEx people are making their rounds, is perfectly acceptable. Bribes of cookies are often welcomed by them. I actually read the entire review of RonRon. I am confused in *the comment section she proclaimed packaging does not matter to her.* Yet, was it not in the actual review she was going on about how the silk lining of the box felt like plastic to her? How many paragraphs were donated to the packaging issues she had with the product???
> 
> This is just too much for me. Again to me, the product looked lovely on her. Legend in her own mind. Nope she can't come into Ashland, I won't let her....
> 
> And she complained that it couldn't be displayed upright!  And the ribbon wasn't good enough because she doesn't know how to tie a proper knot...   whatever.


Obviously was never a Girl Scout, and she needs a clasp??? I would not want to be stuck in the woods or on a boat with her. Since tying a knot is beyond her skill set.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 8, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Tutulle is a straight beige nude, it's too light for me and I'm returning it and I just ordered Me Nude. Hopefully that one will be my perfect nude.
> Pluminette is a pretty pinky plum and the satin formula is divine! My lips feel so good it makes me want to kiss lol. I have dry lips and the satin formula feels like my lips are wrapped in silk.


  just lovely!!!! so pretty!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2015)

dontcallmejesse said:


>


  This shade is really really pretty on you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks for the swatches!!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 8, 2015)

UPS, FedEx, USPS deliver on Christmas Day. Hence they should have known this lipstick crisis was going on and worked yesterday!!!!! This is serious triage, women in crisis, did they not receive the memo???


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Tutulle is a straight beige nude, it's too light for me and I'm returning it and I just ordered Me Nude. Hopefully that one will be my perfect nude.
> Pluminette is a pretty pinky plum and the satin formula is divine! My lips feel so good it makes me want to kiss lol. I have dry lips and the satin formula feels like my lips are wrapped in silk.








 Pluminette looks pretty on you! Oh boo about Tutulle. Its so hard to choose a nude lip color online without actually seeing it in person! Fingers crossed "Me nude" meets your expectations!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I didnt know it wasnt mine because I was tracking the number CT gave me and it was to the same state evn!
> I dont know who
> 
> 
> ...









Just messing with you love!!!! 




    We're at the mercy of these folks doing their jobs correctly!  That could have resulted in a real inconvenience for you (unless it was 38 CL lipsticks) and some other unsuspecting person.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 8, 2015)

dontcallmejesse said:


> Hey guys! Just a reminder that there was no mail yesterday due to the holiday so that would account for the shipping delays a lot of you mentioned! I've so far purchased Just Nothing and I'm so in love. I want another but can't decide between Rococotte and Tutulle. My Saks said they wouldn't have them on counter until October! Boo!   Just Nothing..


  Eeek!  I simply can't wait for mine to arrive!  It's so pretty on you!  





Purple Popcorn said:


> Tutulle is a straight beige nude, it's too light for me and I'm returning it and I just ordered Me Nude. Hopefully that one will be my perfect nude. Pluminette is a pretty pinky plum and the satin formula is divine! My lips feel so good it makes me want to kiss lol. I have dry lips and the satin formula feels like my lips are wrapped in silk.


  Yeah, Ernie said something similar, which is why I went with Just Nothing instead.  Pluminette looks really really nice on your lips!  Do you enjoy the satin formula?


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Weapons retrieved: White Chalk (intention : graffiti suspected)






You mean a can of white spray paint!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I've had my hubby out looking for delivery trucks, again, so glad I'm not alone in some of these shenanigans.








 So funny! He doesn't mind lol. I think I will have to find him in the morning. I hope he's still not on vacation as I wouldn't want to frighten the sub again


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Ok I am going to be sap, just for a moment. The AP recently released photos of where I was at in Idaho. Please consider looking at these. It was the worse fire I have ever worked. I wanted to thank all of you for your thoughts, prayers, and genuine concern as I was chasing the fires this summer. You made me laugh, have moments of light heart silly thoughts while literally in an area of mass danger. When I was about to lose it. I would read the postings and laugh my butt off. As well as truly be touched by your kindness and concern. Hopefully the season is over. Again, truly thank you to all of you. Big makeup hugs!!!!!
> 
> *I may drive you nuts MM, but you so know you love me.....and would miss me.* The friendships I have built here, truly helped me so much these past few months. You all rock!!!!!






Oh I do love you----even more than my LV luggage-----and yes I would miss you so much


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 8, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Wait what racist stuff with Sephora? I stopped shopping their years ago because it went to crap and I get better deals from department stores.


  Last year during the VIB sale the site crashed. Sephora blamed sellers in Asia who bulk buy. They then _banned everyone with an Asian email address and a few people with an American email address but an Asian last name! _

  People were really mad. Can you imagine logging in to Sephora to find your account had been banned? I'd have been furious.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Weapons retrieved: White Chalk (intention : graffiti suspected)


  OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I'm so going to do the chalk graffiti when he least expects it


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm having a hard time with the site today??? Anyhow, I've missed a lot of posts because of it


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 8, 2015)

It's here!!!!! Tutelle has arrived. It's chilling out in my fridge right now, the box felt really warm. I am not taking any chances.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I swear...


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Tutulle is a straight beige nude, it's too light for me and I'm returning it and I just ordered Me Nude. Hopefully that one will be my perfect nude.
> Pluminette is a pretty pinky plum and the satin formula is divine! My lips feel so good it makes me want to kiss lol. I have dry lips and the satin formula feels like my lips are wrapped in silk.


  Well that's too bad! It's kind of why I'm afraid to order a nude yet. On the other hand Pluminette is BEAUTIFUL on you!!! Its such a lovely shade. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

dontcallmejesse said:


>








 Thats soooo pretty!!! You have beautiful lips my dear!!! Ok, maybe this WILL work on my lips.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2015)

dontcallmejesse said:


> Hey guys! Just a reminder that there was no mail yesterday due to the holiday so that would account for the shipping delays a lot of you mentioned! I've so far purchased Just Nothing and I'm so in love. I want another but can't decide between Rococotte and Tutulle. My Saks said they wouldn't have them on counter until October! Boo!   Just Nothing..


So pretty!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> And the lost package from CT wasn't lost but I was apparently tracking someone else's package all these days!! CT updated the wrong tracking & spring responded with the correct one
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Oh my LOL!

  Yay for Bengali. Its exciting


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Tutulle is a straight beige nude, it's too light for me and I'm returning it and I just ordered Me Nude. Hopefully that one will be my perfect nude. Pluminette is a pretty pinky plum and the satin formula is divine! My lips feel so good it makes me want to kiss lol. I have dry lips and the satin formula feels like my lips are wrapped in silk.


Pluminette is lovely on you! I hope Me Nude works better for you than Tutulle did.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :haha:  I watched the fireworks Sunday night in my front yard in my red nightie :lmao: Well, I did have a sweatshirt over it & it was dark so nobody but skunks could really see me.  The park is just NE of our home & if they shoot them high enough, we have a nice view...& if anyone did see me...I hope they had a nice view too    OMG     I'm so going to do the chalk graffiti when he least expects it


:lmao: I love you EO!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Tutulle is a straight beige nude, it's too light for me and I'm returning it and I just ordered Me Nude. Hopefully that one will be my perfect nude.
> Pluminette is a pretty pinky plum and the satin formula is divine! *My lips feel so good it makes me want to kiss* lol. I have dry lips and the satin formula feels like my lips are wrapped in silk.


  I was afraid Tutulle was a bit light.  I ordered Me Nude instead.  I hope Me Nude works out for you---and me.  



Pluminette looks so pretty on you---the upside of kissing it off is that you can have fun reapplying it.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I'm having a hard time with the site today??? Anyhow, I've missed a lot of posts because of it


I've noticed that posts seem to be jumping around a lot and it's making it harder than normal to keep up.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Right? It's so off putting to me. Show the issue for Pete's sake! You showing pics that look near perfect and gorgeous while *saying the product blows* at the same time because it flakes away yet you show zero proof of said flaking makes me believe you're just pissed off about not being sent them for free or something. I'm going to go with the reviews and opinions given here on this site because I know you ladies wouldn't be going ham over something so pricey if they were less than stellar in quality. She can go kick rocks.












  Made me laugh too!

  Yes...when my blushes have holes in them.......I show you the holes


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I've noticed that posts seem to be jumping around a lot and it's making it harder than normal to keep up.


  Yes! That's exactly it. And, sometimes it redirects me to somewhere else.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I watched the fireworks Sunday night in my front yard in my red nightie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's hysterical---good thing a helicopter w/a high-powered light didn't fly over.  How nice too that you can avoid the crowds and enjoy the fireworks from home---in 
   you red nightie



I hope a little Merlot was involved!!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> NaomiH said:
> 
> 
> > I've noticed that posts seem to be jumping around a lot and it's making it harder than normal to keep up.
> ...


Me too...just thought it was my brain.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Thats soooo pretty!!! You have beautiful lips my dear!!! Ok, maybe this WILL work on my lips.


   Oh it JUST WILL!!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :haha:  I watched the fireworks Sunday night in my front yard in my red nightie :lmao: Well, I did have a sweatshirt over it & it was dark so nobody but skunks could really see me.  The park is just NE of our home & if they shoot them high enough, we have a nice view...& if anyone did see me...I hope they had a nice view too    OMG     I'm so going to do the chalk graffiti when he least expects it


 :shock: :lmao: I wonder how many actually watched fireworks


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That's hysterical---good thing a helicopter w/a high-powered light didn't fly over.  How nice too that you can avoid the crowds and enjoy the fireworks from home---in
> you red nightie
> 
> 
> ...








Yes Mr. Merlot was in hand


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I wonder how many actually watched fireworks








there was one other person that was a little distracted


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh it JUST WILL!!!!!


  It looks like it will work. I know that I will never get to see these in person so I want to be sure.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> It's here!!!!! Tutelle has arrived. It's chilling out in my fridge right now, the box felt really warm. I am not taking any chances.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Yes! That's exactly it. And, sometimes it redirects me to somewhere else.


Yes! It's so annoying


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :wink:    Made me laugh too!  Yes...when my blushes have holes in them.......I show you the holes :lol:


Lol! I can't believe you got holey blushes!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Me too...just thought it was my brain.


I did too at first, I thought I was just imagining things.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Lol! I can't believe you got holey blushes!


 She always get holey or boobi blushes!! :amused: Otherwise it isn't considered authentic


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Right? It's so off putting to me. Show the issue for Pete's sake! You showing pics that look near perfect and gorgeous while *saying the product blows* at the same time because it flakes away yet you show zero proof of said flaking makes me believe you're just pissed off about not being sent them for free or something. I'm going to go with the reviews and opinions given here on this site because I know you ladies wouldn't be going ham over something so pricey if they were less than stellar in quality. *She can go kick rocks.*


    I forgot to mention-------------I've missed you *and* you signature phrase ------*go kick rocks*!!!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Lol! I can't believe you got holey blushes!


  .......or they look like nipples imbedded in the center


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I'm having a hard time with the site today??? Anyhow, I've missed a lot of posts because of it


     Are you on your laptop or iPad???


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> She always get holey or boobi blushes!! :amused: Otherwise it isn't considered authentic


Boobi blushes? Oh my! :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] .......or they look like nipples imbedded in the center[/COLOR]:lmao:


Yowza! I can't say I've ever received a blush with nipples before. :haha:


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 8, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Eeek!  I simply can't wait for mine to arrive!  It's so pretty on you! Yeah, Ernie said something similar, which is why I went with Just Nothing instead.  Pluminette looks really really nice on your lips!  Do you enjoy the satin formula?


  It's been a few hours and my lips still feel just as good as when I first applied the lipstick. Also the color has not budged.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> It's been a few hours and my lips still feel just as good as when I first applied the lipstick. Also the color has not budged.


That's great to know, thanks!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]   I forgot to mention-------------I've missed you *and* you signature phrase ------*go kick rocks*!!!!!!!![/COLOR]:lmao: [/COLOR]


I've missed you too Meddy. :hug:


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Yowza! I can't say I've ever received a blush with nipples before.






It seems to happen with the Chanel JC blushes and EO gets them all the time.  I've never had one!  It's as if 
   they know she'll be most amused by it.


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 8, 2015)

It's the perfect nude! I love it!!!!

  OMG the formula is amazing. I really like the smell...and it feels so incredible on my lips. I can see this is going to be my new obsession.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I've missed you too Meddy.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> It's the perfect nude! I love it!!!!
> 
> OMG the formula is amazing. I really like the smell...and it feels so incredible on my lips. I can see this is going to be my new obsession.






YAY Pande!!!!   LOVELY!!!!!!  So glad you love it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Yes! That's exactly it. And, sometimes it redirects me to somewhere else.


    I had a lot of that before I updated my OS on all of my devices maybe a week & 1/2 ago.  I don't get the crazy Ads like I used to either.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> Me too!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> It's the perfect nude! I love it!!!!  OMG the formula is amazing. I really like the smell...and it feels so incredible on my lips. I can see this is going to be my new obsession.


 Yay!!! That shade is super pretty on you!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> It's the perfect nude! I love it!!!!
> 
> OMG the formula is amazing. I really like the smell...and it feels so incredible on my lips. I can see this is going to be my new obsession.


  You  should be excited about that lippie its BEAUTIFUL on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the pics!

  "NEW OBSESSION"


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 8, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> It's the perfect nude! I love it!!!!  OMG the formula is amazing. I really like the smell...and it feels so incredible on my lips. I can see this is going to be my new obsession.


  Beautiful!!  Maybe that one will have to go back on my list after all.


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 8, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Beautiful!! Maybe that one will have to go back on my list after all.


  It should!! It's a lovely nude. It's very close to the color of my lips (and I have the perfect MAC lip pencil to go with it). I was worried it was going to be super light a la Myth or Cream D' Nude (which I do like with the right eyeshadow, but they're not ''everyday nudes" if you will) but it's not. It's a really nice beige nude. 

  I love this lipstick so much. Um, yeah, I'm gonna need more of these.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Rococotte!! (and I squished the tip :headbang: )


  Gorgeous, enjoy! Aren't you glad you got it? :clapping: 





Vineetha said:


> :thud: I am not brave, I am a tiny bit dead inside LOL!!! hboy: But it was just the tip and i applied it once and it is no longer squished so phew.....:sweat:  Yes its a gorgeous gorgeous shade!!! I have one CT lipstick coming but I have come to expect squished tip with those!:haha: ! I hope it doesnt jump out of the tube. I think they have some packaging issues with the matte ones!


 That's so weird, luckily that's never happened to me. Except when I do it myself, duh!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 8, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Thank you so much for this!  You and Ernie have convinced me I do not need Roscocotte, which is a good thing (for my wallet)!  I'm cool that TF's is not matte.  I am actually also wondering how close it is to NARS Jane.  My guess is that Jane is more red, less rose, but I have that one, too.  I am still a little bummed that I missed out on my order last night by a couple minutes.  I took too long to decided which satin to get.


 top to bottom, Rococotte, Nars Jane, Nars Anna


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :haha:  So funny! He doesn't mind lol. I think I will have to find him in the morning. I hope he's still not on vacation as I wouldn't want to frighten the sub again


  Bwhahahah I can just see the look on the sub's face! . "Look here, Just give me my makeup and I'll stop stalking your truck."


----------



## Ernie (Sep 8, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Thanks to everyone posting swatches and links, it's been most helpful!


  :bigstar: 





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   You're off to an awesome start!!!  The waiting is torture![/COLOR]    :bigthumb:   [COLOR=0000FF]Absolutely.  I'm excited to get them![/COLOR]    hboy: [COLOR=0000FF]Don't they know this is urgent[/COLOR]:shrugs:     [COLOR=0000FF] Mine too Vee.  Then when I check UPS it hasn't updated either.  I did get a separate notice from UPS------Lou Beach will arrive tomorrow.  Oh crap---I just got a notice[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   from Saks that Maya will [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]arrive Saturday but Zoulou will arrive Thursday.  I need a spread sheet just to keep up.  Fedex will text me when Maya is out for delivery and[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I'll let my neighbor know to pick it up.[/COLOR]


 Can't wait for your thoughts on LouBeach!   





Psych1 said:


> Ron Ron was my first shade I tried on and it is AMAZING!! It's creamy, smooth, super pigmented, stays put & feels amazing on the lips. And I have dry lips & am super picky about anything wonky, drying, etc.   I can't! And pilling!?! I LOL'd when I just read that. NO pilling. Perhaps she needs to invest in some Chapstick or exfoliate her lips? I dunno what to say.


 Ronron was the first one that caught my eye at the counter!


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 8, 2015)

Ernie said:


> :bigstar: Can't wait for your thoughts on LouBeach!  Ronron was the first one that caught my eye at the counter!


  Did you get a chance to try it on? How did you like it?


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 8, 2015)

I just can't get over how nice this lipstick is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so glad I bought it!! 

  Now...what shade should I buy next?

  I'm thinking Rococotte, Fairida, Rose Du Desert or Private Number.

  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 8, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> It's the perfect nude! I love it!!!!  OMG the formula is amazing. I really like the smell...and it feels so incredible on my lips. I can see this is going to be my new obsession.


  :eyelove: OMG!! Beautiful on you! This hopped right on my list (wonderful lol)


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 8, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> OMG!! Beautiful on you! This hopped right on my list (wonderful lol)


  You need it!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol: [COLOR=0000FF]It seems to happen with the Chanel JC blushes and EO gets them all the time.  I've never had one!  It's as if[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   they know she'll be most amused by it.[/COLOR]                                                    :lmao:


They're made special just for her!  :lmao:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2015)

Ernie said:


> top to bottom, Rococotte, Nars Jane, Nars Anna


Ernie, you do the most fabulous swatches. Thank you.


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 8, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> You need it! oke:


  Just Nothing, Rouge Louboutin Matte, and Very Prive come tomorrow!! Once I check out the formula I'll likely order more. :haha:  I'm thinking I need a sheer though... The packaging looks like a mermaid tail! So cute! Not sure what color though...


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Bwhahahah I can just see the look on the sub's face! . "Look here, Just give me my makeup and I'll stop stalking your truck."








YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The sub did bring my last "batch" of boxes all the way up to the house door of the garage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My regular guy that I annoy LOL! just leaves them at the first garage door.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 8, 2015)

:bigthumb:





NaomiH said:


> I think she's just butthurt that they don't stand on their own and that she wasn't sent samples so she had to shell out 90 bucks a pop so she could review them. :haha:





ashievic said:


> I told boyfriend I needed Bikini, he said fine, then he realized it was lipstick. So much for that idea as it circled the drain and went down.....


see below, Elegants idea! 


elegant-one said:


> :lol:  Maybe tell him you'll wear it in a bikini LOL


:clapping:   





dontcallmejesse said:


> Hey guys! Just a reminder that there was no mail yesterday due to the holiday so that would account for the shipping delays a lot of you mentioned! I've so far purchased Just Nothing and I'm so in love. I want another but can't decide between Rococotte and Tutulle. My Saks said they wouldn't have them on counter until October! Boo!   Just Nothing..


 very pretty on you!   





Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]Headline----pretty lady arrested for stalking UPS truck------in her nightie and great lipstick[/COLOR]:kissy:


 That's what I was thinking!   





Purple Popcorn said:


> Tutulle is a straight beige nude, it's too light for me and I'm returning it and I just ordered Me Nude. Hopefully that one will be my perfect nude. Pluminette is a pretty pinky plum and the satin formula is divine! My lips feel so good it makes me want to kiss lol. I have dry lips and the satin formula feels like my lips are wrapped in silk.


 Pluminette looks lovely on you, Hopefully Me Nude will be perfect!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Oh it JUST WILL!!!!![/COLOR]ompom:


 What Meddy said! :cheer:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> It's the perfect nude! I love it!!!!  OMG the formula is amazing. I really like the smell...and it feels so incredible on my lips. I can see this is going to be my new obsession.


So pretty on you!


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 8, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I'm thinking I need a sheer though... The packaging looks like a mermaid tail! So cute! Not sure what color though...


  I know! I LOOOOVE the packaging on the sheer. I *almost* ordered Private Number as my first. I think Me Nude, Private Number Tutelle and Fairida all were in my cart at some point.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 8, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> It's the perfect nude! I love it!!!!  OMG the formula is amazing. I really like the smell...and it feels so incredible on my lips. I can see this is going to be my new obsession.


 Yay! So pretty on you! Enjoy the obsession!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 8, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Did you get a chance to try it on? How did you like it?


 It was a really pretty  peachy/orange shade, it's definitely on my list.    





NaomiH said:


> Ernie, you do the most fabulous swatches. Thank you.


  you're welcome!   I have a terrible urge to go back to Bergdorfs, this is bad. :doomed:


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 8, 2015)

Ernie said:


> I have a terrible urge to go back to Bergdorfs, this is bad.


  #BUYALLTHELIPSTICKS


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

No one mentioned the dust covers?   Did I miss that?  Apparently you can carry them in a purse that way to protect them.


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> No one mentioned the dust covers?   Did I miss that?  Apparently you can carry them in a purse that way to protect them.


  Yeah, I don't think I'll do that honestly. I'm lazy.

  It is a nice touch though.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 8, 2015)

Ernie said:


> top to bottom, Rococotte, Nars Jane, Nars Anna


  Thank you oh swatch goddess!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

Ernie said:


> I have a terrible urge to go back to Bergdorfs, this is bad.


  GO, GO, GO, GO, GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2015)

Ernie said:


> It was a really pretty  peachy/orange shade, it's definitely on my list.    you're welcome!   I have a terrible urge to go back to Bergdorfs, this is bad. :doomed:


I wish I had a place I could see these in person,but at the same time I think it is a blessing. :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]No one mentioned the dust covers?   Did I miss that?  Apparently you can carry them in a purse that way to protect them.[/COLOR]


Oh that's a nice touch indeed!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

Warning---she butchers the names but we know them all well by now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aotR8fU2Go


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Oh that's a nice touch indeed!


   Yes----A little protection  for the lippie.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]No one mentioned the dust covers?   Did I miss that?  Apparently you can carry them in a purse that way to protect them.[/COLOR]


 Yes there is a black one (weirdly shaped) lol included!! :haha:


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 8, 2015)

Well after wearing Pluminette and falling in love with the satin formula, I ordered Miss Lou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  My picks to be determined

  Me Nude
  Bengali Matte
  Survivita
  Rouge Matte
  Miss Lou

  Confirmed Pick

  Pluminette

  As of now Pluminette is the only for sure keeper. Bengali matte, Rouge matte, and Survivita should be here Thursday and I'll post them.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Well after wearing Pluminette and *falling in love with the satin formula*, I ordered Miss Lou
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 It IS a wonderful formula! Yes, I can't wait to hear on the others!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Warning---she butchers the names but we know them all well by now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  OMG lipsticks in the forest or garden or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very Prive looks amazing on her.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> *OMG lipsticks in the forest or garden or something *:lmao:  Very Prive looks amazing on her.


 :werd:  Where is all the lipstick caps in that display in the background???and eyeshadow and blushes??? Is she at a mac store ??  I couldn't concentrate because I had to find the caps :lmao:


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Where is all the lipstick caps in that display in the background???and eyeshadow and blushes??? Is she at a mac store ?? I couldn't concentrate because I had to find the caps


OMG YESSSSS! Died ...........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  The caps.....I'm crying ...where ARE the caps! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  I was thinking the same thing! Are you in a mac store or is that your home display...what is going on here


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

Noooo...MAC does NOT have that wallpaper in the background! She must have a MAC shop in her home/beauty parlor


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> OMG lipsticks in the forest or garden or something
> 
> 
> 
> ...






​I wasn't quite feeling the grey locks either but she looked good in the lippies.  I agree---Very Prive was amazing, and she didn't seem to struggle w/ the lip liner in Ada-----the one someone said crumbled or something.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> OMG YESSSSS! Died ...........    The caps.....I'm crying ...where ARE the caps!   :dunno:  I was thinking the same thing! Are you in a mac store or is that your home display...what is going on here:haha:





elegant-one said:


> Noooo...MAC does NOT have that wallpaper in the background! She must have a MAC shop in her home/beauty parlor


  I couldn't watch beyond that!:loco:


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ​I wasn't quite feeling the grey locks either but she looked good in the lippies.  I agree---Very Prive was amazing, and she didn't seem to struggle w/ the lip liner in Ada-----the one someone said crumbled or something.


  I was waiting for a Gnome to grab one of those lipstick & run away with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yep, the liners looked fine.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> *I was waiting for a Gnome to grab one of those lipstick & run away with it  *:lol:  Yep, the liners looked fine.


 :lmao:  nah no twists in the movie just the mystery of cap less lipsticks!!


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Warning---she butchers the names but we know them all well by now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I enjoyed that video. Thanks for the link! 

  Now I have another one to add to my list...Zoulou.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> MAC shop in her home
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Yes! Us curious minds want to know!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> OMG YESSSSS! Died ...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    You two always get me in trouble.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't stop laughing.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Doesn't your beauty room have a store-like setup?  EO wipe your nose already
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Stop------don't 
   use your sleeve-----and stop snorting.  You too Vee.  OMG what's that wet spot on your jeans? Did you?  Did you?  Oh lord you did


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 8, 2015)

Sipping on some White Zinfandel... QUICK what shade should I order before I realize I'm considering another one?


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> nah no twists in the movie just the mystery of cap less lipsticks!!


  At this hour....I really wanted to see the Gnome scurry away into the woods with a $90 lipstick!  Its has to be a beauty shop or in her home because of that wallpaper. It is an amazing setup...capless no less......


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Warning---she butchers the names but we know them all well by now [/COLOR]  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aotR8fU2Go


Why are the caps missing from all those lippies? I just keep thinking of all kinds of dust and hair being all stuck to them.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I enjoyed that video. Thanks for the link!
> 
> Now I have another one to add to my list...Zoulou.






I loved that on her---glad I had ordered it---------- should arrive Thursday.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Why are the caps missing from all those lippies? I just keep thinking of all kinds of dust and hair being all stuck to them.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   You two always get me in trouble.:lol:  Can't stop laughing.  :lmaoo: Doesn't your beauty room have a store-like setup?  EO wipe your nose already:lmao: Stop------don't[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   use your sleeve-----and stop snorting.  You too Vee.  OMG what's that wet spot on your jeans? Did you?  Did you?  Oh lord you did[/COLOR]:shock:


NOOOOO!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Sipping on some White Zinfandel... QUICK what shade should I order before I realize I'm considering another one?


  I'm sipping my Merlot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quick & wine are usually ordering made easy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I've already ordered a MAC Vamplify


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 8, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Sipping on some White Zinfandel... QUICK what shade should I order before I realize I'm considering another one?


  Tutelle!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> At this hour....*I really wanted to see the Gnome scurry away into the woods with a $90 lipstick!  *Its has to be a beauty shop or in her home because of that wallpaper. It is an amazing setup...capless no less......






Peed.   I'm pretty sure she was growing them---they seemed to be hanging from vines and such.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   You two always get me in trouble.:lol:  Can't stop laughing.  :lmaoo: Doesn't your beauty room have a store-like setup?  EO wipe your nose already:lmao: Stop------don't[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   use your sleeve-----and stop snorting.  You too Vee.  OMG what's that wet spot on your jeans? Did you?  Did you?  Oh lord you did[/COLOR]:shock:


 :shock: where' is the cam Meddy tell me where is it! How are you monitoring me


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 8, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Tutelle!!!


  That's definitely on my list but I'm thinking a sheer!! Or both... maybe both....


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 8, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I know, I'm in hot water. I've been contemplating getting another for the past few days... so really this is just encouraging me to get another.
> 
> That's definitely on my list but I'm thinking a sheer!! Or both... maybe both....


  Of the sheers I really like Private Number or Rose Du Desert.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> At this hour....I really wanted to see the Gnome scurry away into the woods with a $90 lipstick!  Its has to be a beauty shop or in her home because of that wallpaper. It is an amazing setup...capless no less......:lol:


 :lol: yeah it is!! She probably has it set that way before filming not knowing about the wonky people like us who watch!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> where' is the cam Meddy tell me where is it! How are you monitoring me


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You two always get me in trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I hadn't even thought of that ...mostly because of the vision of a Gnome running away in the woods with a $90 lipstick


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I AM snorting & crying & my nose is running........Vee just got me going    We can always buy more jeans :lmao:   :shock:  I hadn't even thought of that ...mostly because of the vision of a Gnome running away in the woods with a $90 lipstick :haha:


:lmao: I can see why it would escape your mind! I was also distracted by her use of "lip definder" instead of "lip definer". :shock:


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


>


  I just can't! I'm laughing so hard...choking, nose running, & laughing loudly ...it's grand


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2015)

That video just solidified my need for Survivita! :eyelove:


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 8, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Of the sheers I really like Private Number or Rose Du Desert.








 RDD Looks really pretty.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Peed.   I'm pretty sure she was *growing them-*--they seemed to be hanging from vines and such.


  And in a bird's nest! I give her 5 stars for creativity & keeping my attention! And, she can definitely rock the lippies,

  It would be awesome to grow the CL lippies...just put them in like a lippe pot hot house & bam.... more $90 lippies
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh heavens...can't drink merlot & watch videos...& then Vee's analysis


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> That video just solidified my need for Survivita!


  YES! That shade is just ..get out of my way GORGEOUS!!! I agree


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I can see why it would escape your mind! I was also distracted by her use of "lip definder" instead of "lip definer".


  It could be a lip definder weapon


----------



## ashievic (Sep 8, 2015)

The  missing caps were left on the path back to reality for her. Think of bread crumbs, but she used Mac caps. Think of a white shirt and you are reaching for something over the racks of no cap lipsticks. She had to do major dumpster diving behind a Mac store for those racks or worked or works for Mac. It was the eyebrows that I found fascinating. Also her the skin tone on her face was nothing close to the rest of her body. Hope she took those pics in the woods fast. Or the little bugs would love to crawl inside. With those nails, how does she open all those compacts for blush, shadows, etc. Oh my......


----------



## ashievic (Sep 8, 2015)

Fertilizer for CL's garden is your Black Amex card.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 8, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> :lmao: I can see why it would escape your mind! I was also distracted by her use of "lip definder" instead of "lip definer". :shock:


  Me too, me too. In going to start saying it unconsciously now...


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> And in a bird's nest! I give her 5 stars for creativity & keeping my attention! And, she can definitely rock the lippies,  It would be awesome to grow the CL lippies...just put them in like a lippe pot hot house & bam.... more $90 lippies:haha:  Oh heavens...can't drink merlot & watch videos...& then Vee's analysis :lmao:


  Yes- she rocked those colors...awesome choices...


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> YES! That shade is just ..get out of my way GORGEOUS!!! I agree


So beautiful and I'm sure I have nothing like it so I think it'll be my first!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> And in a bird's nest! I give her 5 stars for creativity & keeping my attention! And, she can definitely rock the lippies,  It would be awesome to grow the CL lippies...just put them in like a lippe pot hot house & bam.... more $90 lippies:haha:  Oh heavens...can't drink merlot & watch videos...& then Vee's analysis :lmao:


Agreed. All of those lippies looked fab on her.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> It could be a lip definder weapon :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 8, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> That video just solidified my need for Survivita!


  Yep mines should be here Thursday and I will post pics.


----------



## Shars (Sep 8, 2015)

ashievic said:


> The  missing caps were left on the path back to reality for her. Think of bread crumbs, but she used Mac caps. Think of a white shirt and you are reaching for something over the racks of no cap lipsticks. She had to do major dumpster diving behind a Mac store for those racks or worked or works for Mac. It was the eyebrows that I found fascinating. *Also her the skin tone on her face was nothing close to the rest of her body.* Hope she took those pics in the woods fast. Or the little bugs would love to crawl inside. With those nails, how does she open all those compacts for blush, shadows, etc. Oh my......


  It doesn't look that way on my pc. Must saw though that for a lot of dark skinned ladies, the talc and other products in setting powder makes your face look shades lighter than it really is when you're filming under those bright looks. It won't look that way in person - an annoying by product of too much melanin lol.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> OMG She does butcher the names. Even if she got the product names wrong, don't get the brand name wrong honey! I liked her video, nonetheless. I like her level of eccentricity.


 Yes! Every time she said "louboutin" it sounded like she said "Louis Vuitton."  But I really enjoyed how she showed all about the lippies and even let you see her put it on. This way you could see how opaque each swipe was..!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Yep mines should be here Thursday and I will post pics.


Yay! :happydance:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> Yes! Every time she said "louboutin" it sounded like she said "Louis Vuitton."  But I really enjoyed how she showed all about the lippies and even let you see her put it on. This way you could see how opaque each swipe was..!


I really liked that about the video as well.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 8, 2015)

My first isn't even here yet, and I already have so many that I want!  I'm sad there wasn't any around D.C. for me to play with.


----------



## Shars (Sep 8, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> But I really enjoyed how she showed all about the lippies and even let you see her put it on. This way you could see how opaque each swipe was..!


  I liked that about her video as well. Even though it was 17 mins long, I didn't feel it at all. I subbed to her channel. I like her, even if she calls names wrong lol.


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> I liked that about her video as well. Even though it was 17 mins long, I didn't feel it at all. I subbed to her channel. I like her, even if she calls names wrong lol.


  I subbed to her channel too. I liked the video, and hey, I don't know how to pronounce some of those names either. 

  Although, I really can't use how shades look on her as an example, since they will look COMPLETELY different on me. I once bought a deep purple lip color that makes me look like a Goth because it looked so fabulous on someone with darker skin. I mean, I do like the lip color but it was not what I was expecting at all! Lesson learned.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I can see why it would escape your mind! I was also distracted by her use of "lip definder" instead of "lip definer".


    I kept telling her every time she said it.  I was glued to the video.  Her swatches were good and I liked that she tried them on!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I subbed to her channel too. I liked the video, and hey, *I don't know how to pronounce some of those names either. *
> 
> Although, I really can't use how shades look on her as an example, since they will look COMPLETELY different on me. I once bought a deep purple lip color that makes me look like a Goth because it looked so fabulous on someone with darker skin. I mean, I do like the lip color but it was not what I was expecting at all! Lesson learned.


    That's really no biggie for me---it certainly didn't stop me from watching the video or sharing it with you all.  I know it bothers some people  which is why I qualified it.  I knew which lipstick she was referencing because I've been looking at the names for days now!!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 8, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Thank you oh swatch goddess!


:flower:   





NaomiH said:


> I wish I had a place I could see these in person,but at the same time I think it is a blessing. :haha:


 When I'm there, it's at least an hour, it's much easier to see them in person and decide, or maybe worse cause you're tempted.....   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Warning---she butchers the names but we know them all well by now [/COLOR]  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aotR8fU2Go


 Can you imagine if neighbors saw her planting her CL l/s in the garden? :cheer:  





Purple Popcorn said:


> Well after wearing Pluminette and falling in love with the satin formula, I ordered Miss Lou :cheer:    My picks to be determined  Me Nude Bengali Matte Survivita Rouge Matte Miss Lou  Confirmed Pick  Pluminette  As of now Pluminette is the only for sure keeper. Bengali matte, Rouge matte, and Survivita should be here Thursday and I'll post them.


  :cheer: 





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   You two always get me in trouble.:lol:  Can't stop laughing.  :lmaoo: Doesn't your beauty room have a store-like setup?  EO wipe your nose already:lmao: Stop------don't[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   use your sleeve-----and stop snorting.  You too Vee.  OMG what's that wet spot on your jeans? Did you?  Did you?  Oh lord you did[/COLOR]:shock:


:cheer:,  Depends anyone?


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

Ernie said:


> , Depends anyone?


----------



## Ernie (Sep 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I'm sipping my Merlot :cheers:  Quick & wine are usually ordering made easy  :lol:  I've already ordered a MAC Vamplify


 Which one did you get? :yahoo:  





laurennnxox said:


> Sipping on some White Zinfandel... QUICK what shade should I order before I realize I'm considering another one? :lmao:


 so did you?


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 8, 2015)

My boyfriend just found the pouch that goes with my CL lipstick and he said, "This looks like a sheath for a very small penis."


----------



## boschicka (Sep 9, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I subbed to her channel too. I liked the video, and hey, *I don't know how to pronounce some of those names either. *
> 
> Although, I really can't use how shades look on her as an example, since they will look COMPLETELY different on me. I once bought a deep purple lip color that makes me look like a Goth because it looked so fabulous on someone with darker skin. I mean, I do like the lip color but it was not what I was expecting at all! Lesson learned.
> That's really no biggie for me---it certainly didn't stop me from watching the video or sharing it with you all.  I know it bothers some people  which is why I qualified it.  I knew which lipstick she was referencing because I've been looking at the names for days now!!


  I think it's fine not to know how to pronounce things from other languages, but it does worry me when so many people butcher their own language or don't have a basic vocabulary.


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 9, 2015)

boschicka said:


> I think it's fine not to know how to pronounce things from other languages, but it does worry me when so many people butcher their own language or don't have a basic vocabulary.


  YES.

  It really bugs me when people confuse "your" and "you're." Also, "there" "their" and "they're."


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 9, 2015)

Still waiting till the 16th to buy a lipstick.  lol it's hard but anyway I finally bought the rouge loiboutin nail polish and I've been wearing it a week now and it still looks good aside from minor tip wear on the points.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 9, 2015)

ashievic said:


> The  missing caps were left on the path back to reality for her. Think of bread crumbs, but she used Mac caps. Think of a white shirt and you are reaching for something over the racks of no cap lipsticks. She had to do major dumpster diving behind a Mac store for those racks or worked or works for Mac. It was the eyebrows that I found fascinating. *Also her the skin tone on her face was nothing close to the rest of her body.* Hope she took those pics in the woods fast. Or the little bugs would love to crawl inside. With those nails, how does she open all those compacts for blush, shadows, etc. Oh my......
> It doesn't look that way on my pc. Must saw though that for a lot of dark skinned ladies, the talc and other products in setting powder makes your face look shades lighter than it really is when you're filming under those bright looks. It won't look that way in person - an annoying by product of too much melanin lol.


  She is a gorgeous lady. Sensory overload with all the swirling colors in the background. her face is flawless. I have always drooled over the Cafe Au Lait complexion. I truly know nothing about the challenges of the WOC. I so do admire their incredible skin tone. I am thinking she runs a nail salon and has the makeup service. Since the Mac Aquatic lips were in the upper right hand corner of the lip rack. As well as showing colors no longer sold in the eyeshadow rack. I also give her an A+ for creativity for displaying the CL lipsticks in the garden.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 9, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


>


  I get at least 2 weeks of wear time, and then I am sick of looking at it. My hands are in and out of water all the time. His polish is like steel coating.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I kept telling her every time she said it.  I was glued to the video.  Her swatches were good and I liked that she tried them on![/COLOR]


I yelled at my phone "DEFINER! IT'S DEFINER DAMMIT" :lol: Her swatches were great though and I too appreciated her doing lip swatches.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2015)

Ernie said:


> :flower: When I'm there, it's at least an hour, it's much easier to see them in person and decide, or maybe worse cause you're tempted..... Can you imagine if neighbors saw her planting her CL l/s in the garden? :cheer: :cheer: :cheer:,  Depends anyone?


I don't think there is anywhere that sells them in my city, I'd probably have to go to San Antonio or Dallas.  Probably Dallas since I believe they actually have a CL boutique.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2015)

boschicka said:


> I think it's fine not to know how to pronounce things from other languages, but it does worry me when so many people butcher their own language or don't have a basic vocabulary.


Same here.


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 9, 2015)

Box day   Watching that video now I want to order Ada liner i loveeeee it on her


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 9, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Still waiting till the 16th to buy a lipstick.  lol it's hard but anyway I finally bought the rouge loiboutin nail polish and I've been wearing it a week now and it still looks good aside from minor tip wear on the points.


i loveeee this polish so much  My fave polish It looks so pretty on u


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> *I don't think there is anywhere that sells them in my city, I'd probably have to go to San Antonio or Dallas*. Probably Dallas since I believe they actually have a CL boutique.








 Depends??


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 9, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I get at least 2 weeks of wear time, and then I am sick of looking at it. My hands are in and out of water all the time. His polish is like steel coating.


 Yeah I'm getting ready to change it too lol I bought some new cirque colors I want to use.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 9, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


>








 So beautiful! I just did my nails in this CL shade too in honor of the new lippies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I LOVE this polish on soooo much. 2 weeks wear easily.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 9, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


  YES...box day here too. My red matte should be here...but I have to go out of town


----------



## ashievic (Sep 9, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


>


  Did you do the backside of your nails in black??? I have nubs for nails, but it would look lovely on you!!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 9, 2015)

Ernie said:


> so did you?


  I got Peer Pressure. And, I didn't hit submit yet on another CL. I cannot decide what I want next


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :shock:  Depends??


Yes. :haha:


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 9, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I got Peer Pressure. And, I didn't hit submit yet on another CL. I cannot decide what I want next


Peer Pressure is SO pretty!  It's a glossy, deep blood-red kind of shade....the only thing is I'm having a TERRIBLE time with feathering even though the other vamplify glosses I got have been fine.  Granted, two of them are nudes, but I also got How Chic (LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) which wears with no feathering.  I know, I know, liners...but as some of you may remember, I HATE using liners.  This color is pretty enough that I'm going to try it with my UD Ozone.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 9, 2015)

Ernie said:


> , Depends anyone?


  This nearly made _me_ need Depends!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I got Peer Pressure. And, I didn't hit submit yet on another CL. I cannot decide what I want next :blink:


Survivita so that I can live vicariously through your purchase. :lmao:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Peer Pressure is SO pretty!  It's a glossy, deep blood-red kind of shade....the only thing is I'm having a TERRIBLE time with feathering even though the other vamplify glosses I got have been fine.  Granted, two of them are nudes, but I also got How Chic (LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE  ) which wears with no feathering.  I know, I know, liners...but as some of you may remember, I HATE using liners.  This color is pretty enough that I'm going to try it with my UD Ozone.


It feathers?  Nooooo! I just got it yesterday and planned on using it today, I'll try it with Ozone.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2015)

Bengali & Lea Nu says out for delivery YAYY


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 9, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :lmao:   YES...box day here too. My red matte should be here...but I have to go out of town


yayyyyy


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2015)

Miss Loubi
  http://www.temptalia.com/christian-louboutin-miss-loubi-silky-satin-lip-colour-review-photos-swatches


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 9, 2015)

Order the liners from nm Got the beauty event bag


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Bengali & Lea Nu says out for delivery YAYY ompom:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Miss Loubi http://www.temptalia.com/christian-...silky-satin-lip-colour-review-photos-swatches


What is this soap taste she keeps going on about?  Do they really have a taste?


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 9, 2015)

Ernie said:


> so did you?


  LOL! I ended up chickening out. I told myself I'll wait and see how I like the three that I already ordered.



  Speaking of! They're on the truck for delivery today!!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 9, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It feathers? Nooooo! I just got it yesterday and planned on using it today, I'll try it with Ozone.


Maybe it won't on you!  I'm not particularly prone, but I have been wearing different foundation since my face is flipping out...maybe it's drying me out?  Either way, PP is GORGEOUS and for this gal that hates liners, worth working with.


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 9, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> What is this soap taste she keeps going on about? Do they really have a taste?


  Lmao I keep wondering about that too.

  Even though it got an A she barely said anything like it. Usually "A"-rated products I feel like she goes into more depth about the quality and why it's so nice and got an A. Here it's just like.... three facts and then the same summary of her complaints about the packaging.

  The color does look amazing on her though


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 9, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> LOL! I ended up chickening out. I told myself I'll wait and see how I like the three that I already ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of! They're on the truck for delivery today!!!


I wish mine was.........this is the longest wait for just nothing I've ever had!  Honestly, it makes me not care about the 10% extra discount I got...If I had ordered through Sephora, I would have had it in time for the wedding I went to this weekend...


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 9, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Lmao I keep wondering about that too.
> 
> Even though it got an A she barely said anything like it. Usually "A"-rated products I feel like she goes into more depth about the quality and why it's so nice and got an A. Here it's just like.... three facts and then the same summary of her complaints about the packaging.
> 
> The color does look amazing on her though


I agree...these lipsticks have all looked REALLY nice on her....maybe she's trying to convince HERSELF that they suck, so she doesn't go broke buying them!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> LOL! I ended up chickening out. I told myself I'll wait and see how I like the three that I already ordered.    Speaking of! They're on the truck for delivery today!!!


Yay!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Lmao I keep wondering about that too.  Even though it got an A she barely said anything like it. Usually "A"-rated products I feel like she goes into more depth about the quality and why it's so nice and got an A. Here it's just like.... three facts and then the same summary of her complaints about the packaging.  The color does look amazing on her though


I've noticed that too, I wish she was going more in depth with her reviews on these like she usually does. I agree,it looks beautiful on her.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I agree...these lipsticks have all looked REALLY nice on her....maybe she's trying to convince HERSELF that they suck, so she doesn't go broke buying them! :haha: :doomed:


:lol: She probably is!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 9, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> She probably is!


I mean that's what I keep telling myself when I see the beautiful swatches of Roscocotte....'You have TF Negligee.  You have NARS Jane.  You do NOT need a $90 version.  It can't be a that and a box of wheaties.'  So far it's mostly working....for that shade....I'm expecting it to be all over and me be rabid like everyone else once mine finally graces me with its presence.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

boschicka said:


> I think it's fine not to know how to pronounce things from other languages, but it does worry me when so many *people butcher their own language or don't have a basic vocabulary.*


 *Absolutely*!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I mean that's what I keep telling myself when I see the beautiful swatches of Roscocotte....'You have TF Negligee.  You have NARS Jane.  You do NOT need a $90 version.  It can't be a that and a box of wheaties.'  So far it's mostly working....for that shade....I'm expecting it to be all over and me be rabid like everyone else once mine finally graces me with its presence.


I'm almost scared to dip my toe into this rabbit hole. :lol:


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 9, 2015)

On that review,  





NaomiH said:


> What is this soap taste she keeps going on about?  Do they really have a taste?





NaomiH said:


> What is this soap taste she keeps going on about?  Do they really have a taste?


  Absolutely. I rushed to try mine after a trip so only put on 1 layer and thought it was mild. But the next day I put it on heavier and wow- totally perfumey. But not enough to stop me!


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Miss Loubi http://www.temptalia.com/christian-...silky-satin-lip-colour-review-photos-swatches


  So I guess Miss Loubi convinced her!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

ashievic said:


> *The  missing caps were left on the path back to reality for her.* Think of bread crumbs, but she used Mac caps. Think of a white shirt and you are reaching for something over the racks of no cap lipsticks. She had to do major dumpster diving behind a Mac store for those racks or worked or works for Mac. It was the eyebrows that I found fascinating. Also her the skin tone on her face was nothing close to the rest of her body. Hope she took those pics in the woods fast. Or the little bugs would love to crawl inside. With those nails, how does she open all those compacts for blush, shadows, etc. Oh my......


    Like bread crumbs in LRRH



yes, yes, yes.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

Shars said:


> OMG She does butcher the names. Even if she got the product names wrong, don't get the brand name wrong honey! I liked her video, nonetheless.* I like her level of eccentricity!*
> 
> It doesn't look that way on my pc. Must saw though that for a lot of dark skinned ladies, the talc and other products in setting powder makes your face look shades lighter than it really is when you're filming under those bright looks. It won't look that way in person - an annoying by product of too much melanin lol.


   Yes!  We have to admit she put a lot into it------I give her a 10 for authenticity_ &_ creativity!!
  I chalked that up to lighting too-----admittedly, she has gorgeous skin!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


>


    I need your nails for the wedding I'm attending this weekend!!!  So pretty!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I got Peer Pressure. And, I didn't hit submit yet on another CL. I cannot decide what I want next


   Wish I had your restraint!!!  I've been a VERy bad girl!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Sep 9, 2015)

anybody getting or got the liners?


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 9, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> anybody getting or got the liners?


  Not yet for me, I want at least two, they look so cool.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 9, 2015)

I am never purchasing from Saks again unless there is a REALLY good reason!  I know this sounds pouty, but my order placed this time last week, was supposed to arrive tomorrow...now, it says Friday.  It started in freaking Tennessee, which is close to me but then apparently had to swing out to Mississippi, then Atlanta, then somewhere else, and now it's in West Virginia.  This is insane.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Bengali & Lea Nu says out for delivery YAYY






So excited for you.  Rouge Louboutin, Satin & Lou Beach are on the truck headed to me today too!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Sep 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> So excited for you.  Rouge Louboutin, Satin & Lou Beach are on the truck headed to me today too!


  Meddy u BETTA swatch as sooooon AZZ the box hits ur door...I'm talkin by the time the delivery man is back in his truck to switch gears to drive I need to see ur swatches POSTED!!!

  did u get liners lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I* am never purchasing from Saks again* unless there is a REALLY good reason!  I know this sounds pouty, but my order placed this time last week, was supposed to arrive tomorrow...now, it says Friday.  It started in freaking Tennessee, which is close to me but then apparently had to swing out to Mississippi, then Atlanta, then somewhere else, and now it's in West Virginia.  This is insane.


  Oh no I hear you!!!  I only ordered from them last week because I was able to get one of the lippies for $81 instead of $90.  It's supposed to arrive Thursday



Their shipping is awful!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> Meddy u BETTA swatch as sooooon AZZ the box hits ur door...I'm talkin by the time the delivery man is back in his truck to switch gears to drive I need to see ur swatches POSTED!!!
> 
> did u get liners lol


 I'm old Kiki------the speed of light doesn't even move as fast as you want poor Meddy to go.





  Yes, I got *Maya* & *Safki*---but now I want Ada too.   Safki arrives Friday and Maya on Saturday---but we're headed OOT Friday night.  I'd rather stay home and play in my 
  lipstick!  I have Zoulou coming tomorrow and Bengali, Me Nude & Very Prive coming Friday.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

They just arrived but the boxes are hotter than a witch's tit, so I didn't even open them---put them right in the refrigerator!!!  My Bite Beauty
Lip Lab LTD Release Crème Deluxe,* Spiced Apple* 009 came too and that was also too hot to tamper with.  It's cooling down now too.  I'll give them all an 
hour or so and I promise to take pics and swatches miss Kiki.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ompom: [COLOR=0000FF]They just arrived but the boxes are hotter than a witch's tit, so I didn't even open them---put them right in the refrigerator!!!  My Bite Beauty[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Lip Lab LTD Release Crème Deluxe, *Spiced Apple* 009 came too and that was also too hot to tamper with.  It's cooling down now too[/COLOR].  [COLOR=0000FF]I'll give them all an[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]hour or so and I promise to take pics and swatches miss Kiki.[/COLOR]


  hotter than a witch's tit...


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ompom: [COLOR=0000FF]They just arrived but the boxes are hotter than a witch's tit, so I didn't even open them---put them right in the refrigerator!!!  My Bite Beauty[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Lip Lab LTD Release Crème Deluxe, *Spiced Apple* 009 came too and that was also too hot to tamper with.  It's cooling down now too[/COLOR].  [COLOR=0000FF]I'll give them all an[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]hour or so and I promise to take pics and swatches miss Kiki.[/COLOR]


 :lmaoo: hotter than what??


----------



## maeonsaturday (Sep 9, 2015)

I just ordered Rouge Louboutin - the classic 001. Was that a good idea?

  My heart is racing again.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> They just arrived but the boxes are hotter than a witch's tit, so I didn't even open them---put them right in the refrigerator!!!  My Bite Beauty
> Lip Lab LTD Release Crème Deluxe,* Spiced Apple* 009 came too and that was also too hot to tamper with.  It's cooling down now too.  I'll give them all an
> hour or so and I promise to take pics and swatches miss Kiki.














  I will be seriously pissed if after all this my lipstick is messed up.  Hopefully yours are all ok!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Sep 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm old Kiki------the speed of light doesn't even move as fast as you want poor Meddy to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  lmaooooo oh ok!! I literally pictured an old lady takin half a step at a time to get to the door lol. u aint old cut it out!!! good I'm still gonna get Maya n Zoulou so I'm lookin fwd to swatches!! Safki on my list too. Ada's the darkest right? I dnt think I need that one. just maya n the one behind it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> I just ordered Rouge Louboutin - the classic 001. Was that a good idea?
> 
> My heart is racing again.


   Which finish---satin, matte or voile???   The classic / Rouge Louboutin comes in all three.


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 9, 2015)

Omgggggg my lippie are here  Oh lord I see why cl made us wait almost a whole year for these lipsticks  They are truly a work of art   gorgeous  I have a new Loveeeee I think I may end up with the whole matte collection


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> lmaooooo oh ok!! I literally pictured an old lady takin half a step at a time to get to the door lol. u aint old cut it out!!! good I'm still gonna get Maya n Zoulou so I'm lookin fwd to swatches!! Safki on my list too. Ada's the darkest right? I dnt think I need that one. just maya n the one behind it.


    I'm gonna mosey down now and get those babies out of the refrigerator---it''l only take about an hour for me to get 
   downstairs if I hurry!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


   Be careful Glammy---especially if they feel real warm like mine did.  UPS trucks are not air conditioned.  I love matte lipstick best of all but I find I've gotten more satin 
  Cls than matte.   Going to open mine now----squeals for you and me!!!!


----------



## maeonsaturday (Sep 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Which finish---satin, matte or voile???   The classic / Rouge Louboutin comes in all three.


  I haven't completed the order, haha. Which one do you think I should get? Satin or sheer? I'm gonna skip the matte.


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Be careful Glammy---especially if they feel real warm like mine did.  UPS trucks are not air conditioned.  I love matte lipstick best of all but I find I've gotten more satin[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  Cls than matte.   [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Going to open mine now----squeals for you and me!!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR]


yayyyyyy  U right I think I will pop mines in the fridge for awhile too I got some lippie yesterday  That was hotter then a witch's tit Omg medgal that's the funniest  thing I have heard in awhile


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Which finish---satin, matte or voile???   The classic / Rouge Louboutin comes in all three.[/COLOR]


 My Lea Nu was delivered by USPS too ! ( straight in the fridge it went) !! Bengali Is still in the UPS truck (looks like another late delivery) :sigh: Oh I almost forgot  "my" CT lippie is also out for delivery but I kind of lost excitement about that one because of the LONGGGGGGGG transit time :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Omgggggg my lippie are here  Oh lord I see why cl made us wait almost a whole year for these lipsticks  They are truly a work of art   gorgeous  I have a new Loveeeee I think I may end up with the whole matte collection


----------



## ashievic (Sep 9, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I am never purchasing from Saks again unless there is a REALLY good reason!  I know this sounds pouty, but my order placed this time last week, was supposed to arrive tomorrow...now, it says Friday.  It started in freaking Tennessee, which is close to me but then apparently had to swing out to Mississippi, then Atlanta, then somewhere else, and now it's in West Virginia.  This is insane.


That is why I refuse to purchase from Saks. It is crazy to wait 7-10 days for something. As I am now on day 10 for CT lipstick from BG.....ugh.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 9, 2015)

Remember my brother asking my grandfather how would he know how hot a witches tit is??? My father burst out laughing...and told my grandfather, explain that to me too, please.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Sep 9, 2015)

Guys, any recommendation whether I should get the classic Rouge Louboutin in sheer or satin? The "001" color.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> Guys, any recommendation whether I should get the classic Rouge Louboutin in sheer or satin? The "001" color.


 If you are comfortable in red, I would say satin because it looks bolder & opaque !! But if you prefer something lighter , the sheer one would be amazing as a stain and more like strawberry red shade going by the swatches!!


----------



## maeonsaturday (Sep 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> If you are comfortable in red, I would say satin because it looks bolder & opaque !! But if you prefer something lighter , the sheer one would be amazing as a stain and more like strawberry red shade going by the swatches!!


Thanks! Is the satin or the sheer closer to the famous heel color?


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yayyy glammy yes get it all :stars:


thanks v 


jaykayes said:


> Guys, any recommendation whether I should get the classic Rouge Louboutin in sheer or satin? The "001" color.


i vote satin  But then again that sheer packaging is to die for  I'm no help


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

TA DA-----for those of you who watched the horticulturally inspired CL Lippie video,  I had to do this as a nod to the young lady and that theme.  I went out and snipped a couple of roses from our garden.  Below are Lou Beach and Rouge Louboutin, Satin:


----------



## maeonsaturday (Sep 9, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> I'm no help


HAHAHHA.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> I'm no help


   Oh well, you guys know me-------I say BOTH!!!  or rather RL in all 3 finishes.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Sep 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh well, you guys know me-------I say BOTH!!!  or rather RL in all 3 finishes.


  Nooo... I can only afford one!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]TA DA-----for those of you who watched the horticulturally inspired CL Lippie video,  I had to do this as a nod to the young lady and that theme.  I went out and snipped a couple of roses from our garden.  Below are Lou Beach and Rouge Louboutin, Satin:[/COLOR]


 So so pretty Meddy :stars: :eyelove: !! Thank you for the swatches!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> I haven't completed the order, haha. Which one do you think I should get? Satin or sheer? I'm gonna skip the matte.


   Then _Definitely_ SATIN!!!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> Thanks! Is the satin or the sheer closer to the famous heel color?


 I think the matte would be your best bet but of the two options satin would be closer!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> So so pretty Meddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Thanks Vee.  I wish I had everything at once!!!  Hurry home to get your lippy and 'definder'


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]TA DA-----for those of you who watched the horticulturally inspired CL Lippie video,  I had to do this as a nod to the young lady and that theme.  I went out and snipped a couple of roses from our garden.  Below are Lou Beach and Rouge Louboutin, Satin:[/COLOR]


 beautiful  Enjoy  I loveeeeee them


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I think the matte would be your best bet but of the two options satin would be closer!!


   Matte is always my finish of choice but I have to say, these satins are killing it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> I loveeeeee them


 Thanks Glammy!  What else is on your list???


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Matte is always my finish of choice but I have to say, these satins are killing it!!![/COLOR]


 Yes!! I prefer the satins too but she wanted the shade close to the heel colour and I thought matte was the closest!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> Nooo... I can only afford one!


   You'll be wearing it so the finish and look that you prefer totally matters.  I don't think you can go wrong with either matte or satin.  I also ordered the matte and wish I could do a side/side for you but the matte is backordered.  I posted the link ti a you tube video a few pages back and the you tuber swatches all three & tries them on.  Watching it might help you decide.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

OMG---my mailman just left a box from Nordies---when did they start doing that?  That handoff shipping crap!!!  It's two more lipsticks and a lip definer. Putting them in the frig for awhile!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ompom: [COLOR=0000FF]OMG---my mailman just left a box from Nordies---when did they start doing that?  That handoff shipping crap!!!  It's two more lipsticks and a lip definer. Putting them in the frig for awhile!!!![/COLOR] :yaay:


 :yahoo: :happydance: yesssss!!


----------



## boschicka (Sep 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> OMG---my mailman just left a box from Nordies---when did they start doing that?  That handoff shipping crap!!!  It's two more lipsticks and a lip *definer*. Putting them in the frig for awhile!!!!


  Sorry, I'm not familiar with a lip definer.  Did you mean definder?


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> yesssss!!


   It's Me Nude, Bengali & Safki


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh I almost forgot "my" CT lippie is also out for delivery but I kind of lost excitement about that one because of the LONGGGGGGGG transit time


 





All the troops are coming home it seems.  The timing is great because hubs is out of town until Friday.
I think refrigerating them before handling them is the safe way to go.  I also got a Bite Beauty lippie and 
thought----you really need to work on this packaging!!!  The lippie is gorgeous though!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Sorry, I'm not familiar with a lip definer.  Did you mean definder?


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Thanks Glammy!  What else is on your list???[/COLOR]





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Thanks Glammy!  What else is on your list???[/COLOR]


  My list Miss loubi  The rouge reds the other two  private number djalouzi  (this is the next one im ordering I loveeee this color) Binkni Me nude Very prive Survivita Just nothing (maybe) Sevillana  Bengali Rose du desert   I ordered all the liners this morning too I could not wait lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> I ordered all the liners this morning too I could not wait lol


  Very impressive list!!  I just put *Me Nude* and *Bengali, satin *in the refrigerator w/the *Safki* liner.  I wasn't expecting those until tomorrow.  I definitely want Ada---It 
   looked so nice in the video!!!  I'm on the fence about Just Nothing too.  It looks really light.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 9, 2015)

76 posts!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 9, 2015)

Zoulou is giving me NARS Jane vibes here   https://instagram.com/p/7arXhIRbHN/   Impera   https://instagram.com/p/7apuCWsi4z/   RL Matte and Me Nude    https://instagram.com/p/7ZUkSdqA9i/    https://instagram.com/p/7ZUAA7KA84/


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> 76 posts!!!!!!!!!!








In a nut shell meddy says her lippies were hotter than witches tits


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]TA DA-----for those of you who watched the horticulturally inspired CL Lippie video,  I had to do this as a nod to the young lady and that theme.  I went out and snipped a couple of roses from our garden.  Below are Lou Beach and Rouge Louboutin, Satin:[/COLOR]


  :lmao: you need gnomes for the finishing touch! Beautiul!!  Awesome swatches, thanks!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> https://instagram.com/p/7arXhIRbHN/


  Oh yes, like a lighter version! but it looked so different on C!!

  when are you getting your lippies AWS!


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 9, 2015)

ompom: just picked up my box from UPS! Can't wait to go home and open it! :eyelove:


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 9, 2015)

CL red matte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Such a GORGEOUS deep deep blue red that gives you luscious velvety red lips. The shade is much deeper richer red on the lips. And, Vee...I almost dropped mine trying to take the pics! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This tube is super slick & slippery. Last pic - I'm wearing the red CL nail polish


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> just picked up my box from UPS! Can't wait to go home and open it!


  Yayy!!!! Swatches!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> In a nut shell meddy says her lippies were hotter than witches tits








 OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I  guess THAT'S HOT!!!!!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 9, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> CL red matte
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Omg Its so sooooo pretty!!! Love it and major nail envy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Yes the matte casing is slippery than the other one!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I was so conflicted between this and sheer one but in the end went with matte bec the shade had a classic feel to it! I only wish i hd made the decision sooner because now its on backorder! I am hoping sephora restocks the shade soon, if so i will cancel the nordstrom preorder and order from there!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh yes, like a lighter version! but it looked so different on C!!  when are you getting your lippies AWS!


   Hi Most likely this weekend or Monday... I also ordered Very Prive lol     





elegant-one said:


> CL red matte :jawdrop: :eyelove:   Such a GORGEOUS deep deep blue red that gives you luscious velvety red lips. The shade is much deeper richer red on the lips. And, Vee...I almost dropped mine trying to take the pics! :shock:  This tube is super slick & slippery. Last pic - I'm wearing the red CL nail polish


   Oooh la la!   





Vineetha said:


> :lmao: In a nut shell meddy says her lippies were hotter than witches tits


   I thought the old expression was "colder than a witch's tit"? Poor witches lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> In a nut shell meddy says her lippies were hotter than witches tits


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I thought the old expression was "*colder than a witch's tit"? *Poor witches lol


  It so is but thats the newer meddy version!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Yay!! I cant wat to hear your thoughts on the shades you got!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Omg Its so sooooo pretty!!! Love it and major nail envy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It's SLIPPERY THAN A WITCHES TIT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  for sure!

  Yes the matte is divine & a must have! But the sheer is still everyday beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am curious to see the time frame that these get restocked.

  And no........I did not get even one pair of jeans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  But I may order a pair or 2 online later!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]Here we go again!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   My Me Nude is on ice.  I love it here---and Zoulou!!![/COLOR]


    Hi! My little pronunciation peccadillo aside the video was really nice! She was generous with the swatches!   





Vineetha said:


> It so is but thats the newer meddy version!:haha:  Yay!! I cant wat to hear your thoughts on the shades you got!!!


   lol Thank you! I can't wait       https://instagram.com/p/7a77jOBLeW/  https://instagram.com/p/7QVjdutdAj/  https://instagram.com/p/7YEypCHkhk/


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> *It's SLIPPERY THAN A WITCHES TIT
> 
> 
> 
> ...












okay I will get the sheer too in due time *



*
*N*ot even one???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So how was the VS sale then?? pretty much the only thing that could have caused the distraction *



*


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 9, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> https://instagram.com/p/7ZUAA7KA84/


  I agree.  

I also dont think I'll ever get caught up in this thread.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 9, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> CL red matte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning!  Thank you for the pics - how does it feel/taste on the lips


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> TA DA-----for those of you who watched the horticulturally inspired CL Lippie video,  I had to do this as a nod to the young lady and that theme.  I went out and snipped a couple of roses from our garden.  Below are Lou Beach and Rouge Louboutin, Satin:


gorgeous!!  And your roses are very pretty, too!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  how does it feel on the lips?  Can you compare the scent/ taste to any other lipsticks?


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 9, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


>


Love your nails!!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 9, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Tutulle is a straight beige nude, it's too light for me and I'm returning it and I just ordered Me Nude. Hopefully that one will be my perfect nude.
> Pluminette is a pretty pinky plum and the satin formula is divine! My lips feel so good it makes me want to kiss lol. I have dry lips and the satin formula feels like my lips are wrapped in silk.


Pluminette looks so pretty on you!!  Too bad about Tutulle, but hopefully Me Nude will be pretty, too!


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks for the swatches, ladies.  I went hunting today on a mission to get to see these in person since I'm back from a trip.  I can't believe it- I went to the more upscale mall with NM, Bloomies, Nordies, Saks and Sephora.  I couldn't believe they didn't have them.  It's in Boca Raton, which is a swanky area.  They said they had them in Aventura near Miami, but I hate that drive and traffic.  I may have to cave and go down there or on Miami Beach, Bal Harbour, I think they have it.  Or I guess up to Palm Beach.  I don't want to use these if I may return for not loving the color.  I'm not fully committed to Tres Decollete yet, and I am waiting on Saks with Deliconado and Belly Bloom  delivery.  I'm fully committed and using Tutulle.  Love it despite realizing if you put on a few times around, I really taste the perfume.  But I love the creaminess of the formula.:thud:


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> okay I will get the sheer too in due time *
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 I DID get one pretty little (bra) number 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Were you watching me today LOL!

  Nobody had anything new to see..nothing! It was a total snooze. But, we did get our wine which was why we went for the most part 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh, the one makeup thing that I wanted to see in person was the YSL concealer because it gets really good reviews & it looked so very nice in person so I'm going to go order that right now


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ompom: [COLOR=0000FF]They just arrived but the boxes are hotter than a witch's tit, so I didn't even open them---put them right in the refrigerator!!!  My Bite Beauty[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Lip Lab LTD Release Crème Deluxe, *Spiced Apple* 009 came too and that was also too hot to tamper with.  It's cooling down now too[/COLOR].  [COLOR=0000FF]I'll give them all an[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]hour or so and I promise to take pics and swatches miss Kiki.[/COLOR]


  HeeHee!


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 9, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> CL red matte :jawdrop: :eyelove:   Such a GORGEOUS deep deep blue red that gives you luscious velvety red lips. The shade is much deeper richer red on the lips. And, Vee...I almost dropped mine trying to take the pics! :shock:  This tube is super slick & slippery. Last pic - I'm wearing the red CL nail polish


  Gorge!  Nails and lippie!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 9, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I agree.     I also dont think I'll ever get caught up in this thread.


    It blew up lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> CL red matte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    OMG!!! This is beyond STUNNING-----your pics are so, so good.  You can really see the true color and texture of this lippie and your nails are BEYOND!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love it 
   all.  I'm so glad I ordered the matte finish too.  Thanks for showing how absolutely BEAUTIFUL it is.


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 9, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> Thanks for the swatches, ladies.  I went hunting today on a mission to get to see these in person since I'm back from a trip.  I can't believe it- I went to the more upscale mall with NM, Bloomies, Nordies, Saks and Sephora.  I couldn't believe they didn't have them.  It's in Boca Raton, which is a swanky area.  They said they had them in Aventura near Miami, but I hate that drive and traffic.  I may have to cave and go down there or on Miami Beach, Bal Harbour, I think they have it.  Or I guess up to Palm Beach.  I don't want to use these if I may return for not loving the color.  I'm not fully committed to Tres Decollete yet, and I am waiting on Saks with Deliconado and Belly Bloom  delivery.  I'm fully committed and using Tutulle.  Love it despite realizing if you put on a few times around, I really taste the perfume.  But I love the creaminess of the formula.:thud:


  What?! Saks in Boca doesn't have it? I'm surprised!! They have the nailpolishes. I was hoping they would get the lipsticks in so when I go home for thanksgiving I could swatch in person.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> just picked up my box from UPS! Can't wait to go home and open it!


    Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 9, 2015)

:thud: I am so DOOMED! These lipsticks are to die for. I'm glad I got two mattes and one satin. I'm loving the matte formula more than the satin. In fact, it's aaamazing! So soft and creamy! Thank goodness there aren't that many mattes or I'd be in trouble.   My arm swatches are jacked because I was shakey from excitement :lol:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Just Nothing  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just Nothing, Rouge Louboutin Matte, Very Prive.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rouge Louboutin Matte and Very Prive.   :eyelove:  I do have to say these are pretty fragranced. I'm eating chicken, rice and avocado and i keep getting whiffs of perfume. Hopefully it fades and doesn't give me a headache.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I do have to say these are pretty fragranced. I'm eating chicken, rice and avocado and i keep getting whiffs of perfume. Hopefully it fades and doesn't give me a headache.


    Beautiful Lauren.




  In terms of color---which is your fav??


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> It blew up lol


     Exploded!!!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Beautiful Lauren.[/COLOR]:eyelove: [COLOR=0000FF] In terms of color---which is your fav??[/COLOR]


  That's hard! All three are very "me" shades!!! Though Rouge Louboutin Matte is soooo beautiful and pigmented in one swipe. So, I'm leaning more towards that one.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 9, 2015)

Patiently waiting for Meddys' Me Nude swatch...


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I do have to say these are pretty fragranced. I'm eating chicken, rice and avocado and i keep getting whiffs of perfume. Hopefully it fades and doesn't give me a headache.


  So SO pretty!!! Loving Very prive here! Looks like another added to my never ending list!! Thank you so much for the swatches!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2015)

Bengali is here too! I will snap pics of lea nu and bengali tomm!


----------



## urbis (Sep 9, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> CL red matte :jawdrop: :eyelove:   Such a GORGEOUS deep deep blue red that gives you luscious velvety red lips. The shade is much deeper richer red on the lips. And, Vee...I almost dropped mine trying to take the pics! :shock:  This tube is super slick & slippery. Last pic - I'm wearing the red CL nail polish


 This shade is Beyond words


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 9, 2015)

Just Nothing looks so pretty! How does the matte finish feel on your lips?


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Bengali is here too! I will snap pics of lea nu and bengali tomm!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 9, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> Stunning!  Thank you for the pics - how does it feel/taste on the lips








 It feels so wonderful! Nothing dry or tight feeling, just very silky soft. With this one there was a very slight scent when I opened it but no taste that I can discern


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Bengali is here too! I will snap pics of lea nu and bengali tomm!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 It truly truly is! It has so much depth & richness to it on the lips!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 9, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Just Nothing looks so pretty! How does the matte finish feel on your lips?


  The matte finish does NOT feel like any other matte - EVER! It feels so soft. creamy without slip, luxuriously silky smooth


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :bouquet:  It feels so wonderful! Nothing dry or tight feeling, just very silky soft. With this one there was a very slight scent when I opened it but no taste that I can discern


 I feel the mattes have a stronger scent to them Than the satins!! I didn't feel It being so obvious with Ronron or Impera but with Rococotte I could smell it for a longer period on me!! I didn't notice any discernible taste though but then I wore it only for a few hours!! Will report back when I try it on for a full day period!!


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Sep 9, 2015)

My Djalouzi came.... *faint* It's drop dead gorgeous!!!!! The name kind of reminded me of the word jealous in Albanian.   Everyone will certainly be jealous of this product from the shade to packaging to matte formula.   It's like an ultra rich truffle vampy berry shade.  It's like the inside  of a velvety French dark chocolate   raspberry truffle.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Sep 9, 2015)

This is my favorite product of the year as of yet and I'm so satisfied I don't think I'll purchase another until I finish it.  Excellent!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> TA DA-----for those of you who watched the horticulturally inspired CL Lippie video,  I had to do this as a nod to the young lady and that theme.  I went out and snipped a couple of roses from our garden.  Below are Lou Beach and Rouge Louboutin, Satin:


  They are so lovely on you!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the wonderful pics!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 9, 2015)

Woo hoo it's going to be a swatch party tomorrow!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I feel the mattes have a stronger scent to them Than the satins!! I didn't feel It being so obvious with Ronron or Impera but with Rococotte I could smell it for a longer period on me!! I didn't notice any discernible taste though but then I wore it only for a few hours!! Will report back when I try it on for a full day period!!


   I didn't even sniff mine---I swatched them and then put them to bed


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Oh so sad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Thanks Sis!!!



I'm eager to wear them but have no idea where I'll start.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

LV2EVOLVE said:


> I finish it. Excellent!


 That's just great!!!  I wish I could have stopped at one.  I'm too obsessed at this point!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Woo hoo it's going to be a swatch party tomorrow!







​You're invited to CL swatchfest 2015


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I didn't even sniff mine---I swatched them and then put them to bed


  Meddyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!! @Haviggi





 The CT lipstick bullet actually flew across the room when i opened it!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I feel the mattes have a stronger scent to them Than the satins!! I didn't feel It being so obvious with Ronron or Impera but with Rococotte I could smell it for a longer period on me!! I didn't notice any discernible taste though but then I wore it only for a few hours!! Will report back when I try it on for a full day period!!


  Pluminette has a stronger scent & taste but my red matte (I had to go sniff it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) has a lighter scent & very little taste. Maybe their scent machine was low when it got to mine lol.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Vineetha said:
> 
> 
> > I think the matte would be your best bet but of the two options satin would be closer!!
> ...


I would go for the matte. Based on if you want a shiny finish, toss on a clear lip gloss in a VERY THIN coat. Then you the best of both worlds.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> OMG!!! This is beyond STUNNING-----your pics are so, so good.  You can really see the true color and texture of this lippie and your nails are BEYOND!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Thanks my dear!!! Yes, I am in love with the matte formula!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are so stunning in person. Thanks for all the kind love!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Meddyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!! @Haviggi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  AGAIN? Or, was this the other one? OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so glad I didn't drop mine today, it was such a close call.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> AGAIN? Or, was this the other one? OMG   I'm so glad I didn't drop mine today, it was such a close call.


 No this is the Charlotte tilbury one I got last week ; Birkin brown  !! CL :shock: I would have died!! :thud: !! They already take more than a week in transit and the last few times it has come broken ooh:


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 9, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> What?! Saks in Boca doesn't have it? I'm surprised!! They have the nailpolishes. I was hoping they would get the lipsticks in so when I go home for thanksgiving I could swatch in person.


  A FL girl, too? Yeah, I was surprised. But they were all saying they thought they would get them. I bet by the time you come home, they will have them.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> No this is the Charlotte tilbury one I got last week ; Birkin brown
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh geeze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yours came broken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What the heck!?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Oh geeze
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yest Haviggi mentioned how her new CT matte lippie flew across the room when she opened the cap. I got the case of flying lipstick too .......right across the room smack!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




last time it came squished to the cap.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Sep 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I am SO happy to hear this!!!     One problem---- you now have me wanting a dark chocolate raspberry truffle---two of my fav flavors on the planet!!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I ordered *Djalouzi* instead of *Eton Moi* because I wanted less purple. [/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF]That's just great!!!  I wish I could have stopped at one.  I'm too obsessed at this point!!![/COLOR]


  LOL!  I live off of choco and coffee. You did good!!!! This shade is elegant and it wears well.  So far I drank water and the pigment left on my lips is still even and smooth despite pressing my lips against the  glass.  If you love shades like MAC Hearts A Flame and Fashion Revival, then you'll understand my love of this shade. But, it's darker and has a hint of choco.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yest Haviggi mentioned how her new CT matte lippie flew across the room when she opened the cap. I got the case of flying lipstick too .......right across the room smack!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  The flying lippies


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 9, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> A FL girl, too? Yeah, I was surprised. But they were all saying they thought they would get them. I bet by the time you come home, they will have them.


  Yep! Born and raised in Boca Raton.  But I'm getting my masters in Tallahasse. I love that mall because of all the nice stores in one area. That sephora carries so many brands that I don't get up here!   I do hope they eventually come to that mall. Well, my wallet will cry though :lol:


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 9, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> CL red matte :jawdrop: :eyelove:   Such a GORGEOUS deep deep blue red that gives you luscious velvety red lips. The shade is much deeper richer red on the lips. And, Vee...I almost dropped mine trying to take the pics! :shock:  This tube is super slick & slippery. Last pic - I'm wearing the red CL nail polish


  Ohhhhhhhh, so pretty!  Love the nails, too!  [@]Medgal07[/@]. On my phone and too lazy to go back...thank you for beautiful swatches!  Those look like great choices for you.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 9, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> :thud: I am so DOOMED! These lipsticks are to die for. I'm glad I got two mattes and one satin. I'm loving the matte formula more than the satin. In fact, it's aaamazing! So soft and creamy! Thank goodness there aren't that many mattes or I'd be in trouble.   My arm swatches are jacked because I was shakey from excitement :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Gorgeous!!  I am seriously so sad and pissed that mine isn't here yet...I'm worse than my toddler!  The UPS man scared me to death delivering her training potty at 9pm, though.  D.C. didn't have them either, and there's serious money there, too.  Very disappointing.  Edited because auto correct didn't appreciate my potty mouth.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 9, 2015)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Thank you so very much!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> @Medgal07. On my phone and too lazy to go back...thank you for beautiful swatches! Those look like great choices for you.


    Thanks love!!!!


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 9, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Yep! Born and raised in Boca Raton.  But I'm getting my masters in Tallahasse. I love that mall because of all the nice stores in one area. That sephora carries so many brands that I don't get up here!   I do hope they eventually come to that mall. Well, my wallet will cry though :lol:


  OMG! Another native! So few of us here. I'm from Miami B but avoid going to Dade like the plague now that we live in Broward. Sounds like you are a Nole, girl! Hubby, daughter & I are Gators. That is still the best mall around although PGA is worth the trip. You're closer by 25 minutes. No good shopping in Northern FL, well outside Orlando/Tampa, really.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 9, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> OMG! Another native! So few of us here. I'm from Miami B but avoid going to Dade like the plague now that we live in Broward. Sounds like you are a Nole, girl! Hubby, daughter & I are Gators. That is still the best mall around although PGA is worth the trip. You're closer by 25 minutes. No good shopping in Northern FL, well outside Orlando/Tampa, really.


  Hey other Florida girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm Tampa-raised but now live in Orlando. Natives are few and far between these days. And, uh... GO KNIGHTS!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Oh geeze
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  This has been happening w/ Charlotte Tilbury lippies ------loads of complaints.  Might this be weather related???


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> This has been happening w/ Charlotte Tilbury lippies ------loads of complaints.  Might this be weather related???


  Who only knows. Mine came fine without flying across the room. Is this just recent orders?


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 9, 2015)

:clapping:





DLuxJessica said:


> Hey other Florida girls!   I'm Tampa-raised but now live in Orlando. Natives are few and far between these days. And, uh... GO KNIGHTS! ompom:


  Hah! Another! Shout out! My girls' cousin goes to UCF & loves it. Two of my BFFs from law school live in Orlando. I never tire of Mickeyworld. Always fun.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Who only knows. Mine came fine without flying across the room. Is this just recent orders?


  It must be.  I haven't ordered any recently ----heard about it in the thread.


----------



## YarahFlower (Sep 9, 2015)

Why am I here? Why am I here? Why am I here? Why am I here?....


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 9, 2015)

I took a better picture of Tutelle on my lips today. Love this shade


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 9, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I took a better picture of Tutelle on my lips today. Love this shade


  It's so pretty on you! I hope Me Nude looks like that on me.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] This has been happening w/ Charlotte Tilbury lippies ------loads of complaints.  Might this be weather related???[/COLOR]





elegant-one said:


> Who only knows. Mine came fine without flying across the room. Is this just recent orders?


  Thankfully my two arrived in perfect condition, despite my cream eye shadow being funky.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 9, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I took a better picture of Tutelle on my lips today. Love this shade :eyelove:


  Hmmmm, yeah...this is DEFINITELY back on my list.  Looks gorgeous on you!  Definitely more pink than other swatches...is that you lip color enhancing it?


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 9, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Hmmmm, yeah...this is DEFINITELY back on my list. Looks gorgeous on you! Definitely more pink than other swatches...is that you lip color enhancing it?


  Hmm, it might be. I do know that Tutelle is very close to my actual lip color. I'll swatch it for you! I'm NW13 if that helps.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Why am I here? Why am I here? Why am I here? Why am I here?....


  Just drink the Kool-aid and don't ask questions


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Pluminette has a stronger scent & taste but my red matte (I had to go sniff it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Now that's interesting---I'll have to conduct a taste-test tomorrow.  Swatch, smell, taste,  Swatch, smell taste,   
  Swatch, smell, taste,  Swatch, smell, taste,  Swatch, smell, taste,  Swatch, smell, taste!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 9, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Hmm, it might be. I do know that Tutelle is very close to my actual lip color. I'll swatch it for you! I'm NW13 if that helps.


  Thanks!  Part of why I took it off was a fear of zombie lips.  I'm pale also, so I have to be careful because corpse face ain't cute on nobody.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Now that's interesting---I'll have to conduct a taste-test tomorrow.  Swatch, smell, taste,  Swatch, smell taste,  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  Swatch, smell, taste,  Swatch, smell, taste,  Swatch, smell, taste,  Swatch, smell, taste! [/COLOR]     :yum:


 Good !! Don't worry about breakfast lunch and dinner!! :lmao: all in the name of science !!


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 9, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Thanks! Part of why I took it off was a fear of zombie lips. I'm pale also, so I have to be careful because corpse face ain't cute on nobody.


  I was worried about that too! Myth makes me look like that. If I pair it with a really dark smokey eye the contrast is pretty, but otherwise no.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Good !! Don't worry about breakfast lunch and dinner!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    I try to do my part for humanity!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 9, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Why am I here? Why am I here? Why am I here? Why am I here?....


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]TA DA-----for those of you who watched the horticulturally inspired CL Lippie video,  I had to do this as a nod to the young lady and that theme.  I went out and snipped a couple of roses from our garden.  Below are Lou Beach and Rouge Louboutin, Satin:[/COLOR]


Great swatches Meddy and such a pretty presentation!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Good !! Don't worry about breakfast lunch and dinner!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Sorry, I'm not familiar with a lip definer.  Did you mean definder?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Just drink the Kool-aid and don't ask questions[/COLOR]:lol:


 :lmao:


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I took a better picture of Tutelle on my lips today. Love this shade


   Good color for you Pande!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I try to do my part for humanity!!!![/COLOR]


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> CL red matte :jawdrop: :eyelove:   Such a GORGEOUS deep deep blue red that gives you luscious velvety red lips. The shade is much deeper richer red on the lips. And, Vee...I almost dropped mine trying to take the pics! :shock:  This tube is super slick & slippery. Last pic - I'm wearing the red CL nail polish


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Great swatches Meddy and such a pretty presentation!


   Thanks Naomi---my nod to Beautysworld!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2015)

Tutulle swatch https://instagram.com/p/7bwvWEvFBt/


----------



## Shars (Sep 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Just drink the Kool-aid and don't ask questions


  Said like a true mob boss lol.


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Meddyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!! @Haviggi  :shock:  The CT lipstick bullet actually flew across the room when i opened it!:thud:  hboy:


 Omg!! :shock: :thud:  A new and flying experience in lipstick by Charlotte Tilbury haha!   We have now new incidents with these CT lipsticks! This must be taken care of CT ASAP! And always are the mats that are problematic!  At least you will have the chance to return it!


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 9, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> CL red matte :jawdrop: :eyelove:   Such a GORGEOUS deep deep blue red that gives you luscious velvety red lips. The shade is much deeper richer red on the lips. And, Vee...I almost dropped mine trying to take the pics! :shock:  This tube is super slick & slippery. Last pic - I'm wearing the red CL nail polish


omgosh I loveeeeeeee your nails and the lippie  Enjoy


LV2EVOLVE said:


> My Djalouzi came.... *faint* It's drop dead gorgeous!!!!! The name kind of reminded me of the word jealous in Albanian.   Everyone will certainly be jealous of this product from the shade to packaging to matte formula.   It's like an ultra rich truffle vampy berry shade.  It's like the inside  of a velvety French dark chocolate   raspberry truffle.


i can wait to get mines I know I'm going to loveeeee this color  Enjoy


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 9, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> https://instagram.com/p/7bwvWEvFBt/


   Pretty!!!


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 9, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> CL red matte :jawdrop: :eyelove:   Such a GORGEOUS deep deep blue red that gives you luscious velvety red lips. The shade is much deeper richer red on the lips. And, Vee...I almost dropped mine trying to take the pics! :shock:  This tube is super slick & slippery. Last pic - I'm wearing the red CL nail polish


 :jawdrop: that's why RL matte is the first on my wishlist! Thank you for the amazing pics Elegant-one  Luxurious is the word to describe the pictures !


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]TA DA-----for those of you who watched the horticulturally inspired CL Lippie video,  I had to do this as a nod to the young lady and that theme.  I went out and snipped a couple of roses from our garden.  Below are Lou Beach and Rouge Louboutin, Satin:[/COLOR]


 Yayyyyy!! Lou Beach is amazing on you! Enjoy them Meddy


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> Yayyyyy!! Lou Beach is amazing on you! Enjoy them Meddy


  Thank you Havi!!!!


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 9, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> :thud: I am so DOOMED! These lipsticks are to die for. I'm glad I got two mattes and one satin. I'm loving the matte formula more than the satin. In fact, it's aaamazing! So soft and creamy! Thank goodness there aren't that many mattes or I'd be in trouble.   My arm swatches are jacked because I was shakey from excitement :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :eyelove:  Should I add Very Prive to my wishlist? RL matte is incredible! Just nothing well not my cup of tea .thank you very much for the swatches ! I loved your first pic display of the lipsticks


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

Shars said:


> Said like a true mob boss lol.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 9, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> YES.  It really bugs me when people confuse "your" and "you're." Also, "there" "their" and "they're."


  Also "Lose" and "Loose" 





stephshopaholic said:


> Still waiting till the 16th to buy a lipstick.  lol it's hard but anyway I finally bought the rouge loiboutin nail polish and I've been wearing it a week now and it still looks good aside from minor tip wear on the points.


 Very pretty!,  





NaomiH said:


> I don't think there is anywhere that sells them in my city, I'd probably have to go to San Antonio or Dallas.  Probably Dallas since I believe they actually have a CL boutique.


 That's a pain.   





elegant-one said:


> I got Peer Pressure. And, I didn't hit submit yet on another CL. I cannot decide what I want next :blink:


 PP is nice! :encore: 





Vineetha said:


> Bengali & Lea Nu says out for delivery YAYY ompom:


 :cheer:  





Vineetha said:


> Miss Loubi http://www.temptalia.com/christian-...silky-satin-lip-colour-review-photos-swatches


 Did you read the comments? She grudgingly gave it an A. Complains about the scent, boring colors etc. :barf:


----------



## Ernie (Sep 9, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Order the liners from nm Got the beauty event bag


 :cheer:  





NaomiH said:


> What is this soap taste she keeps going on about?  Do they really have a taste?


 I have no idea, no strong scent or taste to me and I'm picky that way. I think whoever said she was pissed off because she had to pay for them is right!


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 9, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Did you read the comments? She grudgingly gave it an A. Complains about the scent, boring colors etc.


  Yes! Lose and loose are not the same thing! Also people often use the word "literally" wrong.

  Oh, FFS. The colors are not boring, they're classic. The scent I like but even if I didn't it dissapates pretty quickly. I still don't know what the soapy taste that she keeps going on about is. I didn't notice any taste. I really don't like Temptalia much if I'm being totally honest. And I know it's snarky of me to say so but she really needs to wax just under her bottom lip. Those hairs are the first thing I see in all her closeups and they drive me NUTS.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 9, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I agree...these lipsticks have all looked REALLY nice on her....maybe she's trying to convince HERSELF that they suck, so she doesn't go broke buying them! :haha: :doomed:


 :lol:  





KiKi Kontour said:


> anybody getting or got the liners?


 I did, LeaNue and Nats  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I'm old Kiki------the speed of light doesn't even move as fast as you want poor Meddy to go.[/COLOR]:lmao:   [COLOR=0000FF]  Yes, I got *Maya* & *Safki*---but now I want Ada too.   Safki arrives Friday and Maya on Saturday---but we're headed OOT Friday night.  I'd rather stay home and play in my[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  lipstick!  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I have Zoulou coming tomorrow and Bengali, Me Nude & Very Prive coming Friday.  [/COLOR]


 Wait I've lost count how many are you up too? :yahoo:


----------



## Ernie (Sep 9, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Omgggggg my lippie are here  Oh lord I see why cl made us wait almost a whole year for these lipsticks  They are truly a work of art   gorgeous  I have a new Loveeeee I think I may end up with the whole matte collection


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

Ernie said:


> I have no idea, no strong scent or taste to me and I'm picky that way. I *think whoever said she was pissed off because she had to pay for them is right! *


 Sure starting to seem that way!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Wait I've lost count how many are you up too?


    **Whispers 9


----------



## Ernie (Sep 9, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :eyelove: :shock:  I DID get one pretty little (bra) number :haha: :flower:  Were you watching me today LOL!  Nobody had anything new to see..nothing! It was a total snooze. But, we did get our wine which was why we went for the most part    Oh, the one makeup thing that I wanted to see in person was the YSL concealer because it gets really good reviews & it looked so very nice in person so I'm going to go order that right now


 You'll have to let me know about the YSL concealer!   





laurennnxox said:


> :thud: I am so DOOMED! These lipsticks are to die for. I'm glad I got two mattes and one satin. I'm loving the matte formula more than the satin. In fact, it's aaamazing! So soft and creamy! Thank goodness there aren't that many mattes or I'd be in trouble.   My arm swatches are jacked because I was shakey from excitement :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So pretty!   





Vineetha said:


> Bengali is here too! I will snap pics of lea nu and bengali tomm! :cheer:


  Yes please! 





LV2EVOLVE said:


> My Djalouzi came.... *faint* It's drop dead gorgeous!!!!! The name kind of reminded me of the word jealous in Albanian.   Everyone will certainly be jealous of this product from the shade to packaging to matte formula.   It's like an ultra rich truffle vampy berry shade.  It's like the inside  of a velvety French dark chocolate   raspberry truffle.


 Love your description! Sounds like you got the perfect color !  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I am SO happy to hear this!!!     One problem---- you now have me wanting a dark chocolate raspberry truffle---two of my fav flavors on the planet!!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I ordered *Djalouzi* instead of *Eton Moi* because I wanted less purple. [/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF]That's just great!!!  I wish I could have stopped at one.  I'm too obsessed at this point!!![/COLOR]


 Ya think? 


elegant-one said:


> Who only knows. Mine came fine without flying across the room. Is this just recent orders?


 Possibly, I have 5 of the mattes, no issues, but this was when they first came out.   





pandorablack said:


> I took a better picture of Tutelle on my lips today. Love this shade :eyelove:


 Perfect nude on you!


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 10, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> OMG! Another native! So few of us here. I'm from Miami B but avoid going to Dade like the plague now that we live in Broward. Sounds like you are a Nole, girl! Hubby, daughter & I are Gators. That is still the best mall around although PGA is worth the trip. You're closer by 25 minutes. No good shopping in Northern FL, well outside Orlando/Tampa, really.


 Oh yes! Nole girl! I did my undergrad here too.   PGA as in the gardens mall? My mom used to live around there and now she moved to a small area called tequesta. It's nice to see other floridians on here!!   The shopping up here stinks for sure. I always go too far when I'm home and spend more than I should :lol:   





DLuxJessica said:


> Hey other Florida girls!   I'm Tampa-raised but now live in Orlando. Natives are few and far between these days. And, uh... GO KNIGHTS! ompom:


  Yay, hi!!! I lived in tampa for a summer once. My boyfriend and I really liked it. He had a summer internship there. We subleased right by USF and were in walking distance of busch gardens :eyelove: also sooo many nice malls in such a small area in tampa! I loved international mall (i think it was called? Lol!)   





YarahFlower said:


> Why am I here? Why am I here? Why am I here? Why am I here?....


  YAAAAY!! WELCOME!! ompom:  





pandorablack said:


> I took a better picture of Tutelle on my lips today. Love this shade :eyelove:


  YOURE KILLING MY WALLET!!!! So beautiful!!  





Haviggi said:


> :eyelove:  Should I add Very Prive to my wishlist? RL matte is incredible! Just nothing well not my cup of tea .thank you very much for the swatches ! I loved your first pic display of the lipsticks


  Welcome! The packaging is just so lovely I had fo take a photo like that! And yesss add very prive! Beautiful fall color


----------



## Ernie (Sep 10, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Thankfully my two arrived in perfect condition, despite my cream eye shadow being funky.


 What was wrong with the shadow? oke:  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Just drink the Kool-aid and don't ask questions[/COLOR]:lol:


:shock:   





GreenEyedAllie said:


> Thanks!  Part of why I took it off was a fear of zombie lips.  I'm pale also, so I have to be careful because corpse face ain't cute on nobody.


  Same here!  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   **Whispers 9[/COLOR]


 :haha: that's why I'm afraid to go look again!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm waiting to take pics and swatches of all my children but it can't get any darker or stormier here ATM.  Perhaps by the time it clears up a little later today my Impera and Djalouzi will have arrived.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 10, 2015)

Ernie said:


> that's why I'm afraid to go look again!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I'm waiting to take pics and swatches of all my children but it can't get any darker or stormier here ATM.  Perhaps by the time it clears up a little later today my Impera and Djalouzi will have arrived.[/COLOR]


 It's raining here today too, all day I believe, yuck.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 10, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Yay, hi!!! I lived in tampa for a summer once. My boyfriend and I really liked it. He had a summer internship there. We subleased right by USF and were in walking distance of busch gardens
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes! International Plaza is probably some of my favorite shopping in Tampa. In Orlando, I tend to go to Mall at Millenia over Florida Mall, since Florida Mall has gotten really touristy and well... kinda tacky at parts. Plus, Millenia has a MAC Pro store (and a T&Co, and a Yurman, etc etc), so if I need to restock MAC stuff, it's better to go there. I live closest to Altamonte Mall, though, so that's often where I go for quick shopping. There's only a SiJP there, and an Ulta, but it'll do in a pinch.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 10, 2015)

Ernie said:


> It's raining here today too, all day I believe, yuck.


   We really need the rain though-----------otherwise, I could be very annoyed by this!!!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 10, 2015)

It arrived looking half empty and weird melty looking consistency.  I think it did not fare well during shipping.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 10, 2015)

Girls So I have major issues with Matte lipsticks. They break at the base easily. I made sure the lipsticks were not soft from heat, popped the packages in the fridge and applied using the lighest touch possible but both Rococotte and Bengali broke at the base. I thought Rococotte broke because i dropped it but the same with Bengali even though I was extra careful with it. The satins on the other hand I have no issues with. Tpday was such a BAD day lipstick wise, I have 2 broken BROKENNNNNNN lipsticks now!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Girls So I have major issues with Matte lipsticks. They break at the base easily. I made sure the lipsticks were not soft from heat, popped the packages in the fridge and applied using the lighest touch possible but both Rococotte and Bengali broke at the base. I thought Rococotte broke because i dropped it but the same with Bengali even though I was extra careful with it. The satins on the other hand I have no issues with. Tpday was such a BAD day lipstick wise, I have 2 broken BROKENNNNNNN lipsticks now!


  NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Girls So I have major issues with Matte lipsticks. They break at the base easily. I made sure the lipsticks were not soft from heat, popped the packages in the fridge and applied using the lighest touch possible but both Rococotte and Bengali broke at the base. I thought Rococotte broke because i dropped it but the same with Bengali even though I was extra careful with it. The satins on the other hand I have no issues with. Tpday was such a BAD day lipstick wise, I have 2 broken BROKENNNNNNN lipsticks now!


Oh NO!!  That made my stomach go sour....do you think you will be able to get them replaced?


----------



## Shars (Sep 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Girls So I have major issues with Matte lipsticks. They break at the base easily. I made sure the lipsticks were not soft from heat, popped the packages in the fridge and applied using the lighest touch possible but both Rococotte and Bengali broke at the base. I thought Rococotte broke because i dropped it but the same with Bengali even though I was extra careful with it. The satins on the other hand I have no issues with. Tpday was such a BAD day lipstick wise, I have 2 broken BROKENNNNNNN lipsticks now!


  Oh no! That shouldn't be happening. I would return them for an exchange. After they took so darn long to get there!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 10, 2015)

Shars said:


> Oh no! That shouldn't be happening. I would return them for an exchange. After they took so darn long to get there!


  NM is actually sending me a replacement that should be here tomm. But I wish I had swapped it for a satin or sheer now. The lipsticks itself are so soft but the casing being heavy its causing it to break at the base. I thought with rococotte it was my flimsiness but with Bengali I was sure to be extra careful. Both my satins though are just fine.i am just sooo bummed.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 10, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Yes! International Plaza is probably some of my favorite shopping in Tampa. In Orlando, I tend to go to Mall at Millenia over Florida Mall, since Florida Mall has gotten really touristy and well... kinda tacky at parts. Plus, Millenia has a MAC Pro store (and a T&Co, and a Yurman, etc etc), so if I need to restock MAC stuff, it's better to go there. I live closest to Altamonte Mall, though, so that's often where I go for quick shopping. There's only a SiJP there, and an Ulta, but it'll do in a pinch.


Your whole 'walking on sunshine' location now makes more sense and is pretty clever.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 10, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Your whole 'walking on sunshine' location now makes more sense and is pretty clever.


  LOL... thanks! If there's any opportunity to be a little cheeky, I generally jump on it!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> NM is actually sending me a replacement that should be here tomm. But I wish I had swapped it for a satin or sheer now. The lipsticks itself are so soft but the casing being heavy its causing it to break at the base. I thought with rococotte it was my flimsiness but with Bengali I was sure to be extra careful. Both my satins though are just fine.i am just sooo bummed.


 Oh Nooooooooo! That is so terribly disappointing.  Thankfully you are getting a replacement. Yay for NM's customer service... Besides all that, how do you like the lipstick?


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 10, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> that's why RL matte is the first on my wishlist! Thank you for the amazing pics Elegant-one
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 You'll look so gorgeous wearing it!!! Aww, thanks so much for the kind words Havi


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 10, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> :thud: I am so DOOMED! These lipsticks are to die for. I'm glad I got two mattes and one satin. I'm loving the matte formula more than the satin. In fact, it's aaamazing! So soft and creamy! Thank goodness there aren't that many mattes or I'd be in trouble.   My arm swatches are jacked because I was shakey from excitement :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful swatches, Lauren! Thanks!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Meddyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!! @Haviggi  :shock:  The CT lipstick bullet actually flew across the room when i opened it!:thud:  hboy:


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! :shock:


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 10, 2015)

Yes! I cannot wait to try it. Nordies has really good reviews about it! It melted into the skin & looked so flawless at least on my arm. I got 001.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Girls So I have major issues with Matte lipsticks. They break at the base easily. I made sure the lipsticks were not soft from heat, popped the packages in the fridge and applied using the lighest touch possible but both Rococotte and Bengali broke at the base. I thought Rococotte broke because i dropped it but the same with Bengali even though I was extra careful with it. The satins on the other hand I have no issues with. Tpday was such a BAD day lipstick wise, I have 2 broken BROKENNNNNNN lipsticks now!





Vineetha said:


> NM is actually sending me a replacement that should be here tomm. But I wish I had swapped it for a satin or sheer now. The lipsticks itself are so soft but the casing being heavy its causing it to break at the base. I thought with rococotte it was my flimsiness but with Bengali I was sure to be extra careful. Both my satins though are just fine.i am just sooo bummed.


   Hmmmmm that's ridiculous!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> NM is actually sending me a replacement that should be here tomm. But I wish I had swapped it for a satin or sheer now. The lipsticks itself are so soft but the casing being heavy its causing it to break at the base. I thought with rococotte it was my flimsiness but with Bengali I was sure to be extra careful. Both my satins though are just fine.i am just sooo bummed.








 At least they are replacing it.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 10, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> NOOOOO! That's so awful!  Makes me scared.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 makes me so scared to use these anymore! and thats ridiculous considering what I paid for these. I dont even want to think about the replacement lipstick coming tomm. I am done with mattes i guess.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 10, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> Besides all that, how do you like the lipstick?


  Satins I love! Mattes feel really good applied too but i got 2 and both broke so I dont think I am going to get anymore of the matte ones. Too soft and no mental peace.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Girls So I have major issues with Matte lipsticks. They break at the base easily. I made sure the lipsticks were not soft from heat, popped the packages in the fridge and applied using the lighest touch possible but both Rococotte and Bengali broke at the base. I thought Rococotte broke because i dropped it but the same with Bengali even though I was extra careful with it. The satins on the other hand I have no issues with. Tpday was such a BAD day lipstick wise, I have 2 broken BROKENNNNNNN lipsticks now!






Oh NO!!!!  That's just dreadful!!!  I'm wondering if that occurred during shipping.  I remember in the botanical video the presenter mentioning one lippie wiggling.  
       With that in mind I did not completely roll up the lipstick when I applied it today..  It's a satin and I didn't have any issues with it.  I'll definitely be on guard, and I'm so 
       sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 10, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> NOOOOO! That's so awful!  Makes me scared.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Me too Sis



Yes, but she's already traumatized------can you say lipstick PTSD


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Satins I love! Mattes feel really good applied too but i got 2 and both broke so I dont think I am going to get anymore of the matte ones. Too soft and no mental peace.


 You need mental peace


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 10, 2015)

I decided to try on my *Rouge Louboutin, satin.*  It feels amazing on. I'm glad I tried it before seeing Vee's broken lipstick.  I would have been too afraid to even touch it.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I think I am pretty much *cured of the CL fever* for the moment though :sigh:     makes me so scared to use these anymore! and thats ridiculous considering what I paid for these. I dont even want to think about the replacement lipstick coming tomm. I am done with mattes i guess.


    Me, too (by proxy)!  I live in a tropical climate and that's never happened, and given the way I feel about expectations at that price point... I'm good lol


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I decided to try on my *Rouge Louboutin, satin.*  It feels amazing on. I'm glad I tried it before seeing Vee's broken lipstick.  I would have been too afraid to even touch it.[/COLOR]


   Hot hot hot!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 10, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Hot hot hot!








  That looks so great on you @Medgal07!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Girls So I have major issues with Matte lipsticks. They break at the base easily. I made sure the lipsticks were not soft from heat, popped the packages in the fridge and applied using the lighest touch possible but both Rococotte and Bengali broke at the base. I thought Rococotte broke because i dropped it but the same with Bengali even though I was extra careful with it. The satins on the other hand I have no issues with. Tpday was such a BAD day lipstick wise, I have 2 broken BROKENNNNNNN lipsticks now!


OMG! This just made me really sad. I'm sorry Buddy :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> NM is actually sending me a replacement that should be here tomm. But I wish I had swapped it for a satin or sheer now. The lipsticks itself are so soft but the casing being heavy its causing it to break at the base. I thought with rococotte it was my flimsiness but with Bengali I was sure to be extra careful. Both my satins though are just fine.i am just sooo bummed.


----------



## Shars (Sep 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I decided to try on my *Rouge Louboutin, satin.*  It feels amazing on. I'm glad I tried it before seeing Vee's broken lipstick.  I would have been too afraid to even touch it.


  So so pretty Meddy!


----------



## Shars (Sep 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> NM is actually sending me a replacement that should be here tomm. But I wish I had swapped it for a satin or sheer now. The lipsticks itself are so soft but the casing being heavy its causing it to break at the base. I thought with rococotte it was my flimsiness but with Bengali I was sure to be extra careful. Both my satins though are just fine.i am just sooo bummed.


  That is just so darn weird. The mattes would have been the last I would have thought would break. I'm wondering if it was a problem with shipping or something.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I decided to try on my *Rouge Louboutin, satin.*  It feels amazing on. I'm glad I tried it before seeing Vee's broken lipstick.  I would have been too afraid to even touch it.[/COLOR]


Gorgeous Meddy! :eyelove:


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :shock:     [COLOR=0000FF]Hearing about it is one thing---actually seeing it is gasp-worthy.  That just is so horrible!!  You need a hug!  Here's one[/COLOR]:support:     [COLOR=0000FF]It's unbelievable !!!![/COLOR]:shock:     [COLOR=0000FF] Me too Sis[/COLOR]:frenz: [COLOR=0000FF]Yes, but she's already traumatized------can you say lipstick PTSD[/COLOR]:shock:


 I am soooooo bummed!! I have never had a lipstick break ever ! even ones I don't bother about and keep in boxes!! PTSD is true!! I am worried to even touch the other ones now hboy:


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 10, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> That looks so great on you @Medgal07!


  Thank you Allie.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 10, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Me, too (by proxy)!  I live in a tropical climate and that's never happened, and given the way I feel about expectations at that price point... I'm good lol


 I know!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 10, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> OMG! This just made me really sad. I'm sorry Buddy :hug:





NaomiH said:


>


 Thanks buddy :hug:


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I decided to try on my *Rouge Louboutin, satin.*  It feels amazing on. I'm glad I tried it before seeing Vee's broken lipstick.  I would have been too afraid to even touch it.[/COLOR]


 So so pretty meddy!!'


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I decided to try on my *Rouge Louboutin, satin.*  It feels amazing on. I'm glad I tried it before seeing Vee's broken lipstick.  I would have been too afraid to even touch it.


  Thats really pretty on you!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I am soooooo bummed!! I have never had a lipstick break ever ! even ones I don't bother about and keep in boxes!! PTSD is true!! I am worried to even touch the other ones now


  I would be too! I've never had one break


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I am soooooo bummed!! I have never had a lipstick break ever ! even ones I don't bother about and keep in boxes!! PTSD is true!! I am worried to even touch the other ones now


    I'm seriously fearful now.  If this issue is really just with the mattes then I'm glad I purchased more satins.   On the other hand though, EO swatched & wore her Rouge
   Louboutin, matte and didn't have any issues. I have four coming today and I just hope they're ok.  I'm doing what I did with the others though---refrigerating them before
   I even open or handle them.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 10, 2015)

Shars said:


> That is just so darn weird. The mattes would have been the last I would have thought would break. I'm wondering if it was a problem with shipping or something.


  The mattes actually feel really soft compared to the satins!! The ones I got from NM got here in 2 days only the Nordstrom Ones were delayed!! :dunno:


----------



## maeonsaturday (Sep 10, 2015)

Urgh now I am contemplating between the matte and the satin Rouge Louboutin. What do I doooooooooooooooo? Thoughts, guys?


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 10, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Thats really pretty on you!


  Thanks Sis



I'm really upset for Vee.


----------



## Shars (Sep 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The mattes actually feel really soft compared to the satins!! The ones I got from NM got here in 2 days only the Nordstrom Ones were delayed!!








 First CT flying lipsticks and now CL breaking. This sounds like a lipstick conspiracy! Hopefully the replacement ones work out well and are more sturdy!


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Girls So I have major issues with Matte lipsticks. They break at the base easily. I made sure the lipsticks were not soft from heat, popped the packages in the fridge and applied using the lighest touch possible but both Rococotte and Bengali broke at the base. I thought Rococotte broke because i dropped it but the same with Bengali even though I was extra careful with it. The satins on the other hand I have no issues with. Tpday was such a BAD day lipstick wise, I have 2 broken BROKENNNNNNN lipsticks now!


  Wow.  That is awful.  Let's see if anyone else has that experience.  I presume you can return them, though.


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I decided to try on my *Rouge Louboutin, satin.*  It feels amazing on. I'm glad I tried it before seeing Vee's broken lipstick.  I would have been too afraid to even touch it.


  You are rockin that color!  So pretty on you.


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanks, ladies, for the heads up on the refrigeration issue.  I live in FL and it's hotter than 10 witches' titties here!  I just got my Belly B and Deliconado and they went straight into the fridge, although I opened Tutulle and Tres Decolette a few days ago before I read your posts and it was fine.  The guy at Sephora who's like the lead makeup guy here when I was hunting for these yesterday said the matte formula is the best on the market he thinks,although he loves TF, too.  Now, I'm thinking no I won't try one after V's experience.  Let's see what others think.  Reading your remarks that the f9ormula is creamy,etc makes me think that's the problem, heavy case, soft lipstick- ruhroh.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Sep 10, 2015)

A bit fearful of getting the matte now. Hmm.. did that happen to anyone else?

  I'm still contemplating between the matte an satin and cannot decide.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Scary stuff!!!!
> 
> Awwww---thanks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 10, 2015)

I'll be in NY this weekend, anyone carry them there?


----------



## Shars (Sep 10, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I'll be in NY this weekend, anyone carry them there?


  I think one of the NYC ladies saw them in Saks on 5th Ave. I'm not sure if any of the Sephora's have them yet. The 5th Avenue Sephora that's down the block from Saks had the nail polishes last I was there, though.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Girls So I have major issues with Matte lipsticks. They break at the base easily. I made sure the lipsticks were not soft from heat, popped the packages in the fridge and applied using the lighest touch possible but both Rococotte and Bengali broke at the base. I thought Rococotte broke because i dropped it but the same with Bengali even though I was extra careful with it. The satins on the other hand I have no issues with. Tpday was such a BAD day lipstick wise, I have 2 broken BROKENNNNNNN lipsticks now!


  So we should avoid the mattes?


----------



## Haven (Sep 10, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> So we should avoid the mattes?


  I have had no trouble with my mattes.  I let mine cool down to room temp before using if they are hot when delivered, but I don't put them in the fridge to cool them down.  Keeping my fingers crossed that they don't break with future use.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 10, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> So we should avoid the mattes?


  So far I havent seen anyone else mention any issues! And these have been pretty popular. I brought 2 mattes and both broke so I am not getting any more of those for reasons PTSD related!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Girls So I have major issues with Matte lipsticks. They break at the base easily. I made sure the lipsticks were not soft from heat, popped the packages in the fridge and applied using the lighest touch possible but both Rococotte and Bengali broke at the base. I thought Rococotte broke because i dropped it but the same with Bengali even though I was extra careful with it. The satins on the other hand I have no issues with. Tpday was such a BAD day lipstick wise, I have 2 broken BROKENNNNNNN lipsticks now!


  Oh, I am SOOO sorry to hear this!!! You know, I fully opened them and inspected the bullets. I did notice hairline cracks at the base. It's ridiculous for the price point! The formula is nice but not enough for me to risk breakage...


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 10, 2015)

Haven said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed that they don't break with future use.


That is probably the best idea because warm or hot materials/chemicals that cool too quickly can have problems.  Think of a glass or mug with hot liquids that shatters when put into a cool environment and vise versa.  Source: I do science to things every day.


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I decided to try on my *Rouge Louboutin, satin.*  It feels amazing on. I'm glad I tried it before seeing Vee's broken lipstick.  I would have been too afraid to even touch it.[/COLOR]


  :eyelove: You are a beautiful lady Meddy!! And the lipstick is gorgeous on you! And such a glowy face!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I decided to try on my *Rouge Louboutin, satin.*  It feels amazing on. I'm glad I tried it before seeing Vee's broken lipstick.  I would have been too afraid to even touch it.


Beautiful!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 10, 2015)

Haven said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed that they don't break with future use.


  Same here. I didn't put mine in the fridge...just room temp. Did you get your Nats liner yet?


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 10, 2015)

Waiting on my mattes to arrive and I will be sure to be careful when I receive them.

  So sorry that happened to you Vee.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 10, 2015)

Lea nu & Bengali (matte)


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Girls So I have major issues with Matte lipsticks. They break at the base easily. I made sure the lipsticks were not soft from heat, popped the packages in the fridge and applied using the lighest touch possible but both Rococotte and Bengali broke at the base. I thought Rococotte broke because i dropped it but the same with Bengali even though I was extra careful with it. The satins on the other hand I have no issues with. Tpday was such a BAD day lipstick wise, I have 2 broken BROKENNNNNNN lipsticks now!


 Oh no!! That should not happen  Flying and broken lipsticks! A true nightmare Vee! I'm so sorry you underwent this torture! I so hope that if this is a product malfunction combined with the heavy packaging the CL team will take care of it ASAP ! We are not talking about something cheap  here! It's 90$ !!!Still if you asked me which is first  on my wish list i would say RL matte!Please don't be negative for getting mats again! It might be a problem with shipping! I am really hoping the new ones that you will receive to be totally intact and you will be proud of having them to your stash !  :hug:


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Lea nu & Bengali (matte)


 :eyelove: What a beautiful and vibrant shade is Bengali!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  That is SOOO pretty on you! I love the looks of the liner too! Is it too light? Thanks so much my dear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I saw the first pics & thought...oh man, she barely has that puppy up out of the tube!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>











  That is going to look SO good on you!  I love your lip definder swatch!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 10, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> That is SOOO pretty on you! I love the looks of the liner too! Is it too light? Thanks so much my dear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Its such a pretty shade!!
  Yesss i barely even twisted it up. But even then it felt wobbly in its base with the pressure of applying on the lips & broke (( Bad Bad lipstick day!!
  The liner is kind of lighter than i thought it would be. I think it would be nice as a base to a nude lipstick but on its own the shade is almost lost on my pigmented lips. It does apply well without any crumbling!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 10, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> That is going to look SO good on you!  I love your lip definder swatch!


  Thank you!! Both are really pretty shadewise!!!


----------



## maeonsaturday (Sep 10, 2015)

I cancelled my Rouge Louboutin order *cries* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  RL was just SEXY AS F so I couldn't resist but I had to. I just have way too many reds of varying finishes that I seldom use except on special occasions (Chanel Dragon, MAC Ruby Woo, MAC Russian Red, NARS Dragon Girl - tho this leans pink-ish, TF Cherry Lush, TF Crimson Noir is OTW, Guerlain Rouge G Greta, Rouge G Garconne, that Armani one ... and I dunno what else is in that stash lol.

  Plus I just ordered WAY too many TF lippies recently.

  I will resist for now. "For now" being the operative term, here.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 10, 2015)

Farida satin is giving me Chanel Antoinette/ NARS Leslie vibes


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 10, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  So pretty! LOVE that shade on you AWS!!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 10, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> I cancelled my Rouge Louboutin order *cries*
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 That's how I feel about a lot of these shades...so many are gorgeous colors (that I have something similar to in nice formulas..NARS, TF, CT, etc.!), so even if these are 'better,' I need to work on the ones I have.  That's also why I allowed myself a nude even though I desperately want one of the berry/plum-colored ones.  I will probably also pick up a sheer RL soon because I do not have anything like it, and it has the prettiest packaging, IMHO.

  **THIS IS NOT TO JUDGE THOSE WHO CHOSE TO INDULGE!  GO YOU! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




**


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 10, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


Pretty!!!  That one is on my long list, haha.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 10, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


Pretty!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 10, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> It arrived looking half empty and weird melty looking consistency.  I think it did not fare well during shipping. hboy:


 I had that with the TF cream shadows, had to exchange them. Will you return them? :shock:


----------



## Haven (Sep 10, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Same here. I didn't put mine in the fridge...just room temp. Did you get your Nats liner yet?


  No. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hopefully it will be delivered soon.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 10, 2015)

Ernie said:


> I had that with the TF cream shadows, had to exchange them. Will you return them?


  I ordered through Spring, and they are being great.  They took care of everything and had CT ship me a new one...hopefully this one isn't all melty.  I do not have to return the bad one.  Two of my TF ones arrived not looking particularly pretty, but the consistency still seemed fine (and as I have used them, I can say they are).  This one wasn't just gooped to one side, it also looked 'deflated' and melty is the best word I can come up with.


----------



## Haven (Sep 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> NM is actually sending me a replacement that should be here tomm. But I wish I had swapped it for a satin or sheer now. The lipsticks itself are so soft but the casing being heavy its causing it to break at the base. I thought with rococotte it was my flimsiness but with Bengali I was sure to be extra careful. Both my satins though are just fine.i am just sooo bummed.


So sorry that this happened to you!


----------



## maeonsaturday (Sep 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It is!!!
> Its such a pretty shade!!
> Yesss i barely even twisted it up. But even then it felt wobbly in its base with the pressure of applying on the lips & broke (( Bad Bad lipstick day!!
> The liner is kind of lighter than i thought it would be. I think it would be nice as a base to a nude lipstick but on its own the shade is almost lost on my pigmented lips. It does apply well without any crumbling!!


That is completely inexcusable for a $90 lipstick!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> So pretty! LOVE that shade on you AWS!!! :eyelove:


   Thank you [@]Vineetha[/@]!  I'm feeling a bit cold towards the brand after that breakage, though 


GreenEyedAllie said:


> Pretty!!!  That one is on my long list, haha.


   Lol Thank you [@]GreenEyedAllie[/@]!    





Purple Popcorn said:


> Pretty!


   Thank you [@]Purple Popcorn[/@]!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Girls So I have major issues with Matte lipsticks. They break at the base easily. I made sure the lipsticks were not soft from heat, popped the packages in the fridge and applied using the lighest touch possible but both Rococotte and Bengali broke at the base. I thought Rococotte broke because i dropped it but the same with Bengali even though I was extra careful with it. The satins on the other hand I have no issues with. Tpday was such a BAD day lipstick wise, I have 2 broken BROKENNNNNNN lipsticks now!


 This is terrible, I know I had the feeling they might be delicate and have been super careful, but I bought mine in the store, I'm wondering if the heat damaged them and even though you refrigerated them, maybe was too hot? In any case, that sucks, glad you are getting replacements, at this price they should be sending them on dry ice.    





Vineetha said:


> NM is actually sending me a replacement that should be here tomm. But I wish I had swapped it for a satin or sheer now. The lipsticks itself are so soft but the casing being heavy its causing it to break at the base. I thought with rococotte it was my flimsiness but with Bengali I was sure to be extra careful. Both my satins though are just fine.i am just sooo bummed.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 10, 2015)

So CL Tutulle and LeaNue had their maiden voyage to Manhattan today. Yes, I used the "condom", which really was nice, as not to scratch the precious case. The key with the lip pencil, is not to screw the cap back on too much, as this sharpens it. you will hear a sound. I figured that out after a few times.  LeaNue is really quite pale on my lips, but worked well with Tutulle. I love the satin formulas, so moisturizing  and stays put for a solid 5 hours.


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi v I'm so sorry to hear about your lipsticks  I'm hoping your replacement be great  It's always sad when a Lippie break


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 10, 2015)

I only tried zoulou so far because it was the only one I was unsure about   It's the perfect nude I loveeeeeee it  One of my lip liners came the liner is loveeeeee and the packaging just does something for me  My other liners from nm shipped  One is on backorder until the 25 can't wait to get them all


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I decided to try on my *Rouge Louboutin, satin.*  It feels amazing on. I'm glad I tried it before seeing Vee's broken lipstick.  I would have been too afraid to even touch it.[/COLOR]


 Medgal u are so stunning  I loveeeeeee this Lippie on u


Vineetha said:


> Lea nu & Bengali (matte)


 This one looks so nice  Is it super bright on the lips 


awickedshape said:


> Farida satin is giving me Chanel Antoinette/ NARS Leslie vibes


stunning  On my list now


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 10, 2015)

Ernie said:


> This is terrible, I know I had the feeling they might be delicate and have been super careful, but I bought mine in the store, I'm wondering if the heat damaged them and even though you refrigerated them, maybe was too hot? In any case, that sucks, glad you are getting replacements, at this price they should be sending them on dry ice.


  I heart you, Ernie. [@]DLuxJessica[/@] came first, but I'm sure she'll understand.  For a variety of reasons, I'm just glad these are not LE.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 10, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Farida satin is giving me Chanel Antoinette/ NARS Leslie vibes


  Gorgeous! You have beautiful lips...


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 10, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> Wow.  That is awful.  Let's see if anyone else has that experience. * I presume you can return them, though.*






Yes but pretty disheartening.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 10, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> It arrived looking half empty and weird melty looking consistency.  I think it did not fare well during shipping. hboy:


 As long as you can get a replacement. :bigstar:  





elegant-one said:


> Yes! I cannot wait to try it. Nordies has really good reviews about it! It melted into the skin & looked so flawless at least on my arm. I got 001.


 Can't wait to hear your thoughts!  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I decided to try on my *Rouge Louboutin, satin.*  It feels amazing on. I'm glad I tried it before seeing Vee's broken lipstick.  I would have been too afraid to even touch it.[/COLOR]


 What a fabulous color on you! You're so pretty.   





Vineetha said:


> I am soooooo bummed!! I have never had a lipstick break ever ! even ones I don't bother about and keep in boxes!! PTSD is true!! I am worried to even touch the other ones now hboy:


  :shock: can't blame you. I would have needed a nap after that experience. 





Prettypackages said:


> I'll be in NY this weekend, anyone carry them there?


  Bergdorfs has them, that's where I've been going, there's a really nice SA, I think she's the manager, her name is Sheila. Also at Saks, but I don't like that store. And the Sephora on fifth avenue.   





Vineetha said:


> Lea nu & Bengali (matte)


  So pretty, hope you have no issues!  





GreenEyedAllie said:


> :eyelove:   That is going to look SO good on you!  I love your lip definder swatch!


 Lip definder, from now on. :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 10, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Oh, I am SOOO sorry to hear this!!! You know, I fully opened them and inspected the bullets. I did notice hairline cracks at the base. It's ridiculous for the price point! The formula is nice but not enough for me to risk breakage...





Purple Popcorn said:


> Waiting on my mattes to arrive and I will be sure to be careful when I receive them.  So sorry that happened to you Vee.





Haviggi said:


> Oh no!! That should not happen  Flying and broken lipsticks! A true nightmare Vee! I'm so sorry you underwent this torture! I so hope that if this is a product malfunction combined with the heavy packaging the CL team will take care of it ASAP ! We are not talking about something cheap  here! It's 90$ !!!Still if you asked me which is first  on my wish list i would say RL matte!Please don't be negative for getting mats again! It might be a problem with shipping! I am really hoping the new ones that you will receive to be totally intact and you will be proud of having them to your stash !  :hug:





Haven said:


> So sorry that this happened to you!





jaykayes said:


> That is completely inexcusable for a $90 lipstick!





Ernie said:


> This is terrible, I know I had the feeling they might be delicate and have been super careful, but I bought mine in the store, I'm wondering if the heat damaged them and even though you refrigerated them, maybe was too hot? In any case, that sucks, glad you are getting replacements, at this price they should be sending them on dry ice.


 Thanks guys!! Since the lipsticks were new, both NM and Nordstrom sent replacements without any issues!! I am hoping these fare well and it was just a one off incident!! Had a pretty meh day though!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 10, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Hi v I'm so sorry to hear about your lipsticks  I'm hoping your replacement be great  It's always sad when a Lippie break


 Thanks Glammy!! I hope so too


----------



## Ernie (Sep 10, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> I cancelled my Rouge Louboutin order *cries* :crybaby:   RL was just SEXY AS F so I couldn't resist but I had to. I just have way too many reds of varying finishes that I seldom use except on special occasions (Chanel Dragon, MAC Ruby Woo, MAC Russian Red, NARS Dragon Girl - tho this leans pink-ish, TF Cherry Lush, TF Crimson Noir is OTW, Guerlain Rouge G Greta, Rouge G Garconne, that Armani one ... and I dunno what else is in that stash lol.  Plus I just ordered WAY too many TF lippies recently.  I will resist for now. "For now" being the operative term, here.


 Well they are perm anyway, so you have time. :bouquet:  





awickedshape said:


> Farida satin is giving me Chanel Antoinette/ NARS Leslie vibes


  I love this shade on you!  





allthingsglam said:


> I only tried zoulou so far because it was the only one I was unsure about   It's the perfect nude I loveeeeeee it  One of my lip liners came the liner is loveeeeee and the packaging just does something for me  My other liners from nm shipped  One is on backorder until the 25 can't wait to get them all


 Glad you are liking Zoulou!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I think if we throw a little perspective on it----so far this has happened to one person and two lipsticks.  That's the info that we have at this point.  We don't know if the[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   problem is just w/the matte [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]formula so I would say get the one that you want based on the formula that you prefer.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm curious about why it's happening,  Sounds like some root-cause analysis is in order.  I'd like to hear from Mr Louboutin.[/COLOR]      :shock:    [COLOR=0000FF]Yes but pretty disheartening.[/COLOR]


 :sigh:


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 10, 2015)

Ernie said:


> As long as you can get a replacement. :bigstar: Can't wait to hear your thoughts!  What a fabulous color on you! You're so pretty.  :shock: can't blame you.* I would have needed a nap after that experience.* Bergdorfs has them, that's where I've been going, there's a really nice SA, I think she's the manager, her name is Sheila. Also at Saks, but I don't like that store. And the Sephora on fifth avenue.   So pretty, hope you have no issues!  Lip definder, from now on. :haha:


 Oh yeah I know ....I just can't tell anyone I am bummed because my lipsticks broke :haha: Horrendous day!! hboy:


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 10, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Medgal u are so stunning  I loveeeeeee this Lippie on u This one looks so nice  Is it super bright on the lips  stunning  On my list now


    Thank you [@]allthingsglam[/@]! I know you'll rock any shade     





JerseyGirl said:


> Gorgeous! You have beautiful lips...


  That's so kind, thank you [@]JerseyGirl[/@]!   





Ernie said:


> Well they are perm anyway, so you have time. :bouquet: I love this shade on you!  Glad you are liking Zoulou!


    Thank you [@]Ernie[/@]! Your swatches were invaluable     





Vineetha said:


> Oh yeah I know ....I just can't tell anyone I am bummed because my lipsticks broke :haha: Horrendous day!! hboy:


  We are here and we understand!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 10, 2015)

Took the plunge. Had a 100.00 gift card from NM and used it to purchase Louboutin Red in matte. It is on backorder until the end of this month. Mama's Eton Moi should be here tomorrow. When I used any lipstick, I only twist it up high enough to get what I need. Not sure I have ever twisted a lipstick all the way up or even half way up to apply.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 10, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Took the plunge. Had a 100.00 gift card from NM and used it to purchase Louboutin Red in matte. It is on backorder until the end of this month. Mama's Eton Moi should be here tomorrow. When I used any lipstick, I only twist it up high enough to get what I need. Not sure I have ever twisted a lipstick all the way up or even half way up to apply.


 I do that too ash!! I never twist it up more than one fourth of the way (with any lipstick) !! But I do check all my lipsticks as soon as i receive it to see if it's intact at the base!! That's the only time I twist it up fully!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 10, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Thank you [@]allthingsglam[/@]! I know you'll rock any shade  That's so kind, thank you [@]JerseyGirl[/@]! Thank you [@]Ernie[/@]! Your swatches were invaluable We are here and we understand!


 Thanks AWS!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 10, 2015)

Shars said:


> So so pretty Meddy!
> Thanks Shars!
> 
> 
> ...


    Oh it breaks my heart every time  I look at that pic!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 10, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> She's a stunner!


  Awwwww.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 Thank you AWS!!!


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 10, 2015)

The other day my brand new MAC lipsticks arrived melted and I was totally bummed....I can't IMAGINE how I'd feel if it was a $90 lipstick that broke like that on me! So glad you are getting replacements, but that really does suck.


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 10, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  I think I know what shade I am ordering next


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 10, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


Its VERY VERY pretty & flattering on you dear!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 10, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> So we should avoid the mattes?


   I wouldn't, Pretty.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh yeah I know ....I just can't tell anyone I am bummed because my lipsticks broke
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I'm bummed for you too! I totally understand!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Thanks AWS!!


  :hug:     





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Exactly Shars---you would think it's a sturdier formula[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Thank you Vee[/COLOR]:kiss:   [COLOR=0000FF]  Your's looked absolutely perfect.  I have 4 that arrived today sitting in the refrigerator.  It's been dark and stormy all day & I'm packing to go away for the weekend----two[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  very good excuses not to [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]disturb or open them.  I'll definitely do it tomorrow though before we leave.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR]:sigh:   [COLOR=0000FF]   Thank you so much!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Awwwww.   [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Thank you AWS!!![/COLOR]


   :frenz:  





pandorablack said:


> I think I know what shade I am ordering next :eyelove:


    Uh-oh! :-D


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 10, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Its VERY VERY pretty & flattering on you dear!


   Thank you Swatch Queen! :-D


----------



## MissElle12 (Sep 10, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I'll be in NY this weekend, anyone carry them there?


  Saks 5th Ave, Bergdorfs, and Sephora Fifth Ave!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 10, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> That is probably the best idea because warm or hot materials/chemicals that cool too quickly can have problems.  Think of a glass or mug with hot liquids that shatters when put into a cool environment and vise versa.  Source: I do science to things every day.


    I agree.  I let them adjust to room temp (cool for summer conditions)  before touching them for the same reason.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 10, 2015)

Ladies,

  We are all being duped. Let us just high tail over to Mac and get our fav blogger's newest reviews. Gee, a Mac gets higher grades then CL. I have used this Mac formula it sucks the big one. As well as do let us pick up the A rated blush too!!!! I wonder if CL was in a Mac tube, if her grades would be different. Oh wait, of course they would be, they can stand up. How silly of me. I also agree get some wax, yes, I know it is snarky....


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 10, 2015)

Ernie said:


> LeaNue is really quite pale on my lips, but worked well with Tutulle. I love the satin formulas, so moisturizing and stays put for a solid 5 hours.


  I knew i couldn't be the only person who thought that pouch looked penile.


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 10, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Ladies,
> 
> We are all being duped. Let us just high tail over to Mac and get our fav blogger's newest reviews. Gee, a Mac gets higher grades then CL. I have used this Mac formula it sucks the big one. As well as do let us pick up the A rated blush too!!!! I wonder if CL was in a Mac tube, if her grades would be different. Oh wait, of course they would be, they can stand up. How silly of me. I also agree get some wax, yes, I know it is snarky....


  Maybe it's because I am in beauty school so waxing is part of my life...but like it really is the first thing I see when I look at her pics.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 10, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> I cancelled my Rouge Louboutin order *cries*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    What a pretty color---it's SO you and it looks SO good on your perfect lips!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 10, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Ladies,
> 
> We are all being duped. Let us just high tail over to Mac and get our fav blogger's newest reviews. Gee, a Mac gets higher grades then CL. I have used this Mac formula it sucks the big one. As well as do let us pick up the A rated blush too!!!! I wonder if CL was in a Mac tube, if her grades would be different. Oh wait, of course they would be, they can stand up. How silly of me. I also agree get some wax, yes, I know it is snarky....


   Could you imagine if _she_ had gotten a broken one


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 10, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> One is on backorder until the 25 can't wait to get them all






Yay Glammy!  I'm so glad you love Zoulou.  Good choice I just watched a video while catching up here, 
      and the young lady put on Zoulou and it looked so amazing.  I know it's just stunning on you!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 10, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I knew i couldn't be the only person who thought that pouch looked penile.


    It does look some some male stripper's weird silk thong...    





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I adore the color Vee---so pretty against your skin.  I like your heart shaped swatch of Lea Nu too.[/COLOR]     :bigthumb:   [COLOR=0000FF]  That's a good idea---or you can return it for one that will work of the purpose you really wanted[/COLOR]:frenz:   [COLOR=0000FF]   We use that a lot.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   What a pretty color---it's SO you and it looks SO good on your perfect lips!!![/COLOR]


   Oh, thank you [@]Medgal07[/@]


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 10, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> *Waiting on my mattes to arrive and I will be sure to be careful when I receive them.*
> 
> So sorry that happened to you Vee.


    I watched a video of CL lip review and the reviewer was wearing CL RL, matte.  She advanced the lipstick as far 
   as it would go, and as she spoke her hand was flailing about.  I was holding my breath hoping it didn't fly out of 
   the tube across the room.  All was well though!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 10, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Oh, thank you @Medgal07


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 10, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Took the plunge. Had a 100.00 gift card from NM and used it to purchase Louboutin Red in matte. It is on backorder until the end of this month. Mama's Eton Moi should be here tomorrow. When I used any lipstick, I only twist it up high enough to get what I need. Not sure I have ever twisted a lipstick all the way up or even half way up to apply.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






​Bottom line---what happened to you shouldn't happen under any circumstances.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao:      :frenz:


  ;-)


----------



## ashievic (Sep 10, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Ladies,
> 
> We are all being duped. Let us just high tail over to Mac and get our fav blogger's newest reviews. Gee, a Mac gets higher grades then CL. I have used this Mac formula it sucks the big one. As well as do let us pick up the A rated blush too!!!! I wonder if CL was in a Mac tube, if her grades would be different. Oh wait, of course they would be, they can stand up. How silly of me. I also agree get some wax, yes, I know it is snarky....
> Could you imagine if _she_ had gotten a broken one


Defcom 4 alert and the makeup SWAT team would have been called out!!!!!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 10, 2015)

My lippies have arrived! Bengali matte, Survivita, and Rouge Matte.










  Bengali matte









Survivita





Rouge matte


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 10, 2015)

All 3 are keepers! I didn't have any issues with my mattes but I didn't twist them all the way up when I applied them, also it's not that hot here so the texture wasn't compromised from the heat.

  Confirmed picks

  Bangali matte
  Rouge matte
  Pluminette
  Survivita

  Picks to be determined

  Me Nude
  Miss Lou


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 10, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Took the plunge. Had a 100.00 gift card from NM and used it to purchase Louboutin Red in matte.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 10, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> My lippies have arrived! Bengali matte, Survivita, and Rouge Matte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 SO pretty on you! What do you think of Survivita?


----------



## ashievic (Sep 10, 2015)

I will look good standing in the food stamp line....


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## awickedshape (Sep 10, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> My lippies have arrived! Bengali matte, Survivita, and Rouge Matte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Purple Popcorn said:


> All 3 are keepers! I didn't have any issues with my mattes but I didn't twist them all the way up when I applied them, also it's not that hot here so the texture wasn't compromised from the heat.  Confirmed picks  Bangali matte Rouge matte Pluminette Survivita  Picks to be determined  Me Nude Miss Lou


    Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 10, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> I only tried zoulou so far because it was the only one I was unsure about   It's the perfect nude I loveeeeeee it  One of my lip liners came the liner is loveeeeee and the packaging just does something for me  My other liners from nm shipped  One is on backorder until the 25 can't wait to get them all


 In glad you love Zoulou Glammy! 


awickedshape said:


> Thank you [@]allthingsglam[/@]! I know you'll rock any shade  That's so kind, thank you [@]JerseyGirl[/@]! Thank you [@]Ernie[/@]! Your swatches were invaluable We are here and we understand!


 Such a pretty shade on you AWS! Love it!   





ashievic said:


> Took the plunge. Had a 100.00 gift card from NM and used it to purchase Louboutin Red in matte. It is on backorder until the end of this month. Mama's Eton Moi should be here tomorrow. When I used any lipstick, I only twist it up high enough to get what I need. Not sure I have ever twisted a lipstick all the way up or even half way up to apply.


 Gift cards are always good to splurge on lipsticks like this!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 10, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I will look good standing in the food stamp line....


   Yup!    





elegant-one said:


> :shock: :lmao:


  Not a well-endowed one, obvs lol Mini banana sling lol


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 10, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> In glad you love Zoulou Glammy!  Such a pretty shade on you AWS! Love it!  Gift cards are always good to splurge on lipsticks like this!


  Thank you very much [@]charismafulltv[/@]!


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 10, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I will look good standing in the food stamp line....


  Funny you should mention this. I get food stamps. I don't work and alimony is my income. But I also live in low income housing (that sounds worse than it is, I actually have a very nice apartment in a ritzy neighborhood)...so my rent is low. I _carefully_ budget and do without extras like eating out, or driving long distances, or going to the movies so that I can afford makeup. It's literally the one thing I spend money on. 

  I was really hurt when some troll from another social media site blasted me for buying a Kate Spade purse (which I only bought because I had a Nordstrom Note for $80 off any purchase) and my CL lipstick. They accused me of "abusing the welfare system." And it's like...no, I do have a limited income. I hate the idea that if you are on any kind of assistance you shouldn't be able to get nice things. /end rant


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 10, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Mini banana sling lol











 tiny weeny pouch


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 10, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> My lippies have arrived! Bengali matte, Survivita, and Rouge Matte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I like Survivita on you even better than Pluminette...all good picks!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 10, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> *All 3 are keepers! *I didn't have any issues with my mattes but I didn't twist them all the way up when I applied them, also it's not that hot here so the texture wasn't compromised from the heat.
> 
> Confirmed picks
> 
> ...


 That's great!!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 10, 2015)

Quick picture of me wearing Just Nothing this morning  (On my lips.... Don't worry I'm fully clothed :lmao: )


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 10, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Quick picture of me wearing Just Nothing this morning  (On my lips.... Don't worry I'm fully clothed :lmao: )


 I ran over here when I read the caption!! :lmao: disappointed Lauren!!  Just nothing looks really pretty on you !! D)


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 10, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> tiny weeny pouch


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 10, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


>






 Beautiful Lauren!!!!


----------



## Haven (Sep 10, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Quick picture of me wearing Just Nothing this morning  (On my lips.... Don't worry I'm fully clothed :lmao: )


  Beautiful! I love this lippie!


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Beautiful Lauren!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks so much! It really is a pretty one.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 10, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :thud:   tiny weeny pouch :haha:





Medgal07 said:


> :shock:       :lmao:


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 10, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Quick picture of me wearing Just Nothing this morning  (On my lips.... Don't worry I'm fully clothed :lmao: )


  LOVE it!!!  Things always look way cuter on you, but I'm still excited for mine


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 10, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Quick picture of me wearing Just Nothing this morning  (On my lips.... Don't worry I'm fully clothed :lmao: )


  I really hope Me Nude looks this great on me. Just Nothing is beautiful on you,


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 10, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Quick picture of me wearing Just Nothing this morning  (On my lips.... Don't worry I'm fully clothed :lmao: )


  Looks beautiful! Love it, great choice....


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Could you imagine if _she_ had gotten a broken one:shock: [/COLOR] [/quote  Lol! I'm sure it'd be an "F" rating. Has she ever given an F?


----------



## Shars (Sep 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Could you imagine if _she_ had gotten a broken one:shock: [/COLOR]
> [/quote
> 
> Lol! I'm sure it'd be an "F" rating. Has she ever given an F?


  YES!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 10, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> It does look some some male stripper's weird silk thong...  That's the funniest thing I've read all day!!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 10, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> awickedshape said:
> 
> 
> > It does look some some male stripper's weird silk thong...  That's the funniest thing I've read all day!!
> ...


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 10, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> Medgal07 said:
> 
> 
> > [COLOR=0000FF] Could you imagine if _she_ had gotten a broken one:shock: [/COLOR] [/quote  Lol! I'm sure it'd be an "F" rating. Has she ever given an F?
> ...


----------



## Ernie (Sep 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh yeah I know ....I just can't tell anyone I am bummed because my lipsticks broke :haha: Horrendous day!! hboy:


  but we understand!   





awickedshape said:


> Thank you [@]allthingsglam[/@]! I know you'll rock any shade  That's so kind, thank you [@]JerseyGirl[/@]! Thank you [@]Ernie[/@]! Your swatches were invaluable We are here and we understand!


 You're welcome!   





pandorablack said:


> I knew i couldn't be the only person who thought that pouch looked penile.


 Penile pouches and weren't we talking about old ballz? 


Purple Popcorn said:


> My lippies have arrived! Bengali matte, Survivita, and Rouge Matte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Great choices, they look pretty on you, especially loving Survivita.   





awickedshape said:


> Yup! Not a well-endowed one, obvs lol Mini banana sling lol


 Keep them coming! 


elegant-one said:


> :thud:   tiny weeny pouch :haha:


  Goodness!  





laurennnxox said:


> Quick picture of me wearing Just Nothing this morning  (On my lips.... Don't worry I'm fully clothed :lmao: )


 So pretty! I love this one too!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 10, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Funny you should mention this. I get food stamps. I don't work and alimony is my income. But I also live in low income housing (that sounds worse than it is, I actually have a very nice apartment in a ritzy neighborhood)...so my rent is low. I _carefully_ budget and do without extras like eating out, or driving long distances, or going to the movies so that I can afford makeup. It's literally the one thing I spend money on.   I was really hurt when some troll from another social media site blasted me for buying a Kate Spade purse (which I only bought because I had a Nordstrom Note for $80 off any purchase) and my CL lipstick. They accused me of "abusing the welfare system." And it's like...no, I do have a limited income. I hate the idea that if you are on any kind of assistance you shouldn't be able to get nice things. /end rant


 I never pay attention to what other people say, of course I'm older and hopefully wiser. My son gets disability and food stamps, people don't know why and assume things, believe me I'd rather he didn't need them, but no one lives in your shoes.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 10, 2015)

Ernie said:


> but we understand!  You're welcome!  Penile pouches and weren't we talking about old ballz?  Great choices, they look pretty on you, especially loving Survivita.  Keep them coming!  Goodness!  So pretty! I love this one too!


  lol


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 10, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


>









 Your lips are so darn pretty we wouldn't have noticed if you were wearing Just Nothing......or would we 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Its SUPER BEAUTIFUL on you!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 10, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I really hope Me Nude looks this great on me. Just Nothing is beautiful on you,


  I'm so curious about me nude because of that one gorgeous pic we saw earlier.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Just nothing looks really pretty on you !! (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I had a second thought ....can you only imagine it on Google 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 searching wearing just nothing & BAM there she is in all her beautiful lip glory...& the pervs are so disappointed


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 10, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I had a second thought ....can you only image it on Google :haha:  searching wearing just nothing & BAM there she is in all her beautiful lip glory...& the pervs are so disappointed :lmao:


 AHAHAHAHA ....... :lmaoo: I can't with you!! Disappointed pervs :lmao:


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> AHAHAHAHA .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 I LOVE making you laugh.....especially today


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 10, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> LOVE it!!!  Things always look way cuter on you, but I'm still excited for mine


 Thank you!!!!! And I bet it'll look amazing on you! When are you getting it?    





Purple Popcorn said:


> I really hope Me Nude looks this great on me. Just Nothing is beautiful on you,


 Thank you so much!   





JerseyGirl said:


> Looks beautiful! Love it, great choice....


 Thanks! I love it too  pretty color!  





elegant-one said:


> I had a second thought ....can you only imagine it on Google :haha:  searching wearing just nothing & BAM there she is in all her beautiful lip glory...& the pervs are so disappointed :lmao:


  :lmao: :lol: EO!!!!! I AM DEAD!!!! Oh my god. 





elegant-one said:


> :haha:  Your lips are so darn pretty we wouldn't have notice if you were wearing Just Nothing......or would we    Its SUPER BEAUTIFUL on you!!! :eyelove:


 :lol: dying of laughter!!! Thank you, you're too kind!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 10, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> dying of laughter!!! Thank you, you're too kind!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 10, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> ompom:   I LOVE making you laugh.....especially today :frenz:


 :frenz:  I so needed that! Thank you!! :kiss:


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Could you imagine if _she_ had gotten a broken one:shock: [/COLOR]
> [/quote
> 
> Lol! I'm sure it'd be an "F" rating. Has she ever given an F?


   YES!  She has given an *F* and I think it was something recent---I just can't recall what it was.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Thank you!!








 That's what friends are for


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 10, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I had a second thought ....can you only imagine it on Google
> 
> 
> 
> ...









That'll teach them!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 10, 2015)

elegant-one said:


>


  I'm on a break------signed on just in time to enjoy some giggles!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Thank you!!


 Glad you're feeling a little better Vee!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 10, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> That's what friends are for :kiss:


 


Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I haven't even opened *Me Nude* yet---I need to hop to it---I could use some excitement in my life[/COLOR]:haha:      :lol:  [COLOR=0000FF]That'll teach them!!!![/COLOR]


 Hop :shock: I wouldn't even breath anymore when I am near these :lmao: my replacement lipsticks come Tomm!! My weak heart cannot take anymore broken ones, so it's going to stay in that condition for a while till I can breath normally or feel braver :lol: !! Both NM and Nordstrom were awesome in overnighting it!!


----------



## Haven (Sep 10, 2015)

My nats liner has decided to take a sight seeing tour across the U.S.   Delivery delayed yet again.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> *Hop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





I am so glad both Neiman's & Nordies stepped up.  Did you get a sense that this wasn't a surprise and other had the same issue?  Nordies was nice when I was upset that my RL, Matte was backordered _after the fact_​--------to make good on it they sent the RL satin and waived the $35 priority shipping fee.

​I hope all is well with the replacements!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 10, 2015)

Haven said:


> My nats liner has decided to take a sight seeing tour across the U.S. Delivery delayed yet again.


    What is up with that?


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 10, 2015)

Ernie said:


> LeaNue is really quite pale on my lips, but worked well with Tutulle. I love the satin formulas, so moisturizing and stays put for a solid 5 hours.


  That's awesome Ernie!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 10, 2015)

elegant-one said:


>


     I reread that---that's pretty gross



I'll never look at those attached ribbons the same way again.


----------



## beautycool (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi all   Wow this thread has jumped to 30 something pages lol from the last time I read I mean I got to catch up on 30 plus pages   Just ordered from selfridges the sheer red  I'm flying back Tomorow  and I get to uk on the 10 th had a marvellous vacation here in the USA nearly three weeks )))   Will catch up soon   x


----------



## maeonsaturday (Sep 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I adore the color Vee---so pretty against your skin.  I like your heart shaped swatch of Lea Nu too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  12 hours that "for now" lasted. I caved. Again.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I decided to try on my *Rouge Louboutin, satin.*  It feels amazing on. I'm glad I tried it before seeing Vee's broken lipstick.  I would have been too afraid to even touch it.


You look gorgeous!  Great color on you- rock those reds, baby!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


Thank you for the swatches, so pretty!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 11, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Took the plunge. Had a 100.00 gift card from NM and used it to purchase Louboutin Red in matte. It is on backorder until the end of this month. Mama's Eton Moi should be here tomorrow. When I used any lipstick, I only twist it up high enough to get what I need. Not sure I have ever twisted a lipstick all the way up or even half way up to apply.


Yay, good for you!  I'm getting ready to pounce on my first one soon, too.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Hop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  So great that they are making it right quickly!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 11, 2015)

Haven said:


> My nats liner has decided to take a sight seeing tour across the U.S. Delivery delayed yet again.








 Where did you order it from?


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 11, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> 12 hours that "for now" lasted. I caved. Again. :sweat:


  Which one did you end up ordering?


----------



## maeonsaturday (Sep 11, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> Which one did you end up ordering?


  Rouge Louboutin Matte!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 11, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I will look good standing in the food stamp line....
> Funny you should mention this. I get food stamps. I don't work and alimony is my income. But I also live in low income housing (that sounds worse than it is, I actually have a very nice apartment in a ritzy neighborhood)...so my rent is low. I _carefully_ budget and do without extras like eating out, or driving long distances, or going to the movies so that I can afford makeup. It's literally the one thing I spend money on.
> 
> I was really hurt when some troll from another social media site blasted me for buying a Kate Spade purse (which I only bought because I had a Nordstrom Note for $80 off any purchase) and my CL lipstick. They accused me of "abusing the welfare system." And it's like...no, I do have a limited income. I hate the idea that if you are on any kind of assistance you shouldn't be able to get nice things. /end rant


I 100% agree with you. I don't drink, I don't go to the movies, and I am careful on what I spend. To judge someone when you are not in their shoes is just being mean. My brother to this day teases me about living in a blue van down by the river.....but I have a pretty view.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 11, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> Rouge Louboutin Matte!








Excellent choice!  I think it's the most stunning of all the ones I've seen so far!!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Sep 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I decided to try on my *Rouge Louboutin, satin.*  It feels amazing on. I'm glad I tried it before seeing Vee's broken lipstick.  I would have been too afraid to even touch it.


  Ummm Meddy....can I just pause from all this makeup talk to just say THIS:






 was my reaction when I seen this pic! I think becuz I'm so use to ur profile pic I dmn near thought u were catfishin me cuz I never see you! when I say I starred at this pic like a creepy stalkin peepin tom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 like no seriously I looked at the pic n said NOOOO WAAAAY n checked the posted NAME then said....could this be??? have my prayers been answered? is she finally revealed? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just dropped a thug tear cuz u are freakin GORGEOOOOOOUS!! like seriously....do u bathe in La Mer or what? u remind me of Deion Sanders ex-wife and ma'am I just wanna tell u when I grow up I wanna be like u. PHK THAT from here on out whatever the hell u buying n recommend i'll take 2!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 #Swoon


----------



## ashievic (Sep 11, 2015)

I so agree, beautiful and breath taking!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2015)

Haven said:


> My nats liner has decided to take a sight seeing tour across the U.S. Delivery delayed yet again.


  Oh, crap!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seems like there's been a lot of delivery issues any more. I haven't ordered it yet until I hear what you think of it.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> Rouge Louboutin Matte!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 11, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I 100% agree with you. I don't drink, I don't go to the movies, and I am careful on what I spend. To judge someone when you are not in their shoes is just being mean. My brother to this day teases me about living in a blue *van down by the river*.....but I have a pretty view.


   Omg that Chris Farley snl sketch lol


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 11, 2015)

Saks is processing and dispatching so quickly but the shipping itself is so slow now.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 11, 2015)

I went with the matte, based on if I really want to jazz it up, a clear tiny touch of lipgloss would make it sorta like satin. I have a boatload of sheer lipsticks from Chanel, but I rarely wear them. Of course my father has stated, since CL has an outstanding product, you will no longer need to purchase more, correct???? Mama's Eton Moi has been delayed until tomorrow. Rainy day and cold in Chicago. Of course once I dig out the woolies, it will zoom to 100. 

  I figured out the little cover for the lipsticks is a condom for the gnome in the garden....or a little mitten for him for that area....I did ask brother about the breaking of lipstick. Based on he is truly a scientist and lived in the jungles of Panama. Truly the women down there even in the little villages stuck in the jungle have perfect makeup 24/7. He said it was like dealing with body temperature. When the body temp zooms and then drops quickly something about cells and structure. So he suggested a slow return to normal from stupid hot temps would be better. As in don't put in the freezer, idiot (meaning me) since I have no patience. 

  He said to keep your lipsticks and cream products in a cool, dry area. As no bathroom, no vanity near a heat vent, no direct sunlight in your storage area. He also shared for those of us who do not wash our brushes daily, do not put back in with the rest that are clean. Keep them separate. He said to think of putting a utensil back in the drawer with the clean ones. Not a good idea. And this is your PSA for the day.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 11, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> ashievic said:
> 
> 
> > I 100% agree with you. I don't drink, I don't go to the movies, and I am careful on what I spend. To judge someone when you are not in their shoes is just being mean. My brother to this day teases me about living in a blue *van down by the river*.....but I have a pretty view.
> ...


The character for the blue van guy is truly a priest in Chicago. I am a blonde by God. But as I have gotten older, after it has been bleached by the sun and then the winter comes, I have roots darker. My brother would tease me, this fits right in with the blue van. Need a bottle of Ripple and a pack of non filter cigs too???? With the frosty blue eyeshadow and frosty pink lipstick too???? And the hair teased up in a beehive???


----------



## ashievic (Sep 11, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Saks is processing and dispatching so quickly but the shipping itself is so slow now.


Their shipping and cs suck. I avoid Saks like the plague.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 11, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Haven said:
> 
> 
> > My nats liner has decided to take a sight seeing tour across the U.S. Delivery delayed yet again.
> ...


This "smart post" is just not working for me. I am not sure any HE store is not on this trend. Which pushes me more to order directly from the company websites. Since Chanel, etc so far are still doing the UPS or FedEx direct ship. It's like out stuff is on a slow boat to China. We will all be suffering PTSD from having to wait 7-10 days to get our stuff. I also miss stalking my UPS/FedEx drivers. The mail person is just a yuck. As they toss the box at my front door, literally.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 11, 2015)

ashievic said:


> The character for the blue van guy is truly a priest in Chicago. I am a blonde by God. But as I have gotten older, after it has been bleached by the sun and then the winter comes, I have roots darker. My brother would tease me, this fits right in with the blue van. Need a bottle of Ripple and a pack of non filter cigs too???? With the frosty blue eyeshadow and frosty pink lipstick too???? And the hair teased up in a beehive???


   Oh, my lol    





ashievic said:


> Their shipping and cs suck. I avoid Saks like the plague.


   Even Sephora's flash shipping takes longer than it's supposed to at times


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 11, 2015)

Sorry for all the face spam lately :lol:  I am just on a roll with trying these new lippies. I'm wearing RL Matte today! The color is to die for!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 11, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


>


  OMG STAHP!!!! You're too pretty! That color is perfect. How do you like the formula?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 11, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


>


  Gorgeous Lauren!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


>


  OMGosh Lauren that is STUNNING on you!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It IS THE most amazing red matte lippie.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Gorgeous Lauren!!


  Good Morning Vee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was slightly relieved that there was not a VIProduct ALERT this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 even though I checked everywhere first thing this morning LOL!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2015)

ashievic said:


> This "smart post" is just not working for me. I am not sure any HE store is not on this trend. Which pushes me more to order directly from the company websites. Since Chanel, etc so far are still doing the UPS or FedEx direct ship. It's like out stuff is on a slow boat to China. We will all be suffering PTSD from having to wait 7-10 days to get our stuff. I also miss stalking my UPS/FedEx drivers. The mail person is just a yuck. As they toss the box at my front door, literally.











 I'm not sure dumb post works for anybody! I really like Fedex & my Fedex guy is so very polite! But, maybe that's because he got a glimpse of me in my nightie


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 11, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Good Morning Vee!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Good Morning EO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 AHAHA i checked too!! None that needed our immediate attention!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






   I think Meddy is at Whole foods too (you knw doing what 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 11, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I'm not dumb post works for anybody! I really like Fedex & my Fedex guy is so very polite! But, maybe that's because he got a glimpse of me in my nightie


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morning EO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  She has a crush on Melons! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  No immediate attention


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 11, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> She has a crush on Melons!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Only that she prefers squeezing to crushing


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Sep 11, 2015)

Lauren u already sold me on Just Nothin!!! why is ur face so freakin adorable uggggggh!!! I can't take it.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2015)

Vee, I'll check in the morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The kids are coming home for the weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We are anticipating a  "You're gonna be grandparents" announcement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but that is just a guess...we could be wrong.

  OMG last night we were on the freeway ready to get off our exit & a semi truck tried intentionally to run into us off the road & into the guardrail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & he even followed us off of the exit acting like he was going to rear-end us!!! I shook all night. We have a camera in our SUV that recorded most of it, but we couldn't read the license as it was hidden in the shadows of the truck. Still a bit shaken this morning. Hubs sent the pics off to the State Patrol right away.

  I did this to him right out my window


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 11, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I'm not sure dumb post works for anybody! I really like Fedex & my Fedex guy is so very polite! But, maybe that's because he got a glimpse of me in my nightie


  DYING! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Though that was technically me with the UPS the other night when he delivered my toddler's training potty...at least I had my robe on!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Only that she prefers squeezing to crushing


  OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 yes she does


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Now that IS the question.  Allegedly today.  I'm just praying it's not a lump of goo....
> 
> 
> I feel your pain!  Hopefully, it'll come home soon.
> ...








 I thought I could beat him to get back in the house from trying to unlock the door for him....he beat me!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 11, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> Lauren u already sold me on Just Nothin!!! why is ur face so freakin adorable uggggggh!!! I can't take it.


  IKR


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 11, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Vee, I'll check in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!  I'm so glad you're ok.  I've heard stories of stuff like this, but it's always more like a rumor...without the license, they probably can't do anything, but I hope they find him before he hurts or kills someone!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 11, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I thought I could beat him to get back in the house from trying to unlock the door for him....he beat me!


Our UPS never comes later than 8, and this was like a tiny past 9 with it dark.  I wasn't expecting anyone (even UPS until the next day), so I flipped out when I saw a big, dark shape at our door pounding.  When I figured out what was going on, he was already going back to his truck, so I wished him a good night even though I was pissed he did that that late....have a toddler that does NOT like bedtime, so when she's down for the night, heaven help the person who wakes her up.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> OMG!  I'm so glad you're ok.  I've heard stories of stuff like this, but it's always more like a rumor...without the license, they probably can't do anything, but I hope they find him before he hurts or kills someone!


  We live in a world of too many crazies these days! My brother in law is a state trooper & he said its getting worse & happens all the time  We really thought he was going to kill us...jerk!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 11, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Vee, I'll check in the morning   The kids are coming home for the weekend ompom: We are anticipating a  "You're gonna be grandparents" announcement   but that is just a guess...we could be wrong.  OMG last night we were on the freeway ready to get off our exit & a semi truck tried intentionally to run into us off the road & into the guardrail   & he even followed us off of the exit acting like he was going to rear-end us!!! I shook all night. We have a camera in our SUV that recorded most of it, but we couldn't read the license as it was hidden in the shadows of the truck. Still a bit shaken this morning. Hubs sent the pics off to the State Patrol right away.  I did this to him right out my window  :amused:


    Jeez! I'm so relieved you're both ok!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Our UPS never comes later than 8, and this was like a tiny past 9 with it dark.  I wasn't expecting anyone (even UPS until the next day), so I flipped out when I saw a big, dark shape at our door pounding.  When I figured out what was going on, he was already going back to his truck, so I wished him a good night even though I was pissed he did that that late....have a toddler that does NOT like bedtime, so when she's down for the night, heaven help the person who wakes her up.









 Seems like UPS has been showing up later lately...except for my dude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm kinda like your toddler when it comes to bedtime & sleep lol!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 11, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Vee, I'll check in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Woohoooooo!! I hope thats it !!! eeeek So excited for you!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have lots of fun!!! 

  Omg We actually saw something very similar on our way to the grocers yest. We were just getting off the exit and a truck hit the car in the front literally turning the car the other way. The entire right side of the car was gutted . Just happened in front of us and the police were just on their way! Gosh so scary!! 
  So relieved the incident was just that! Take care and I hope they are successful in somehow tracking him. Some people should never be allowed to drive. Just speeding only to be stopped at the next traffic signal!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I'm so relieved you're both ok!!!


  Thanks! It was super scary! And, we couldn't move out from in front of him because we were blocked by traffic. Hubs was going to get out to take a pic of his license, but I begged him not too out of fear.  CRAZY people.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Woohoooooo!! I hope thats it !!! eeeek So excited for you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 That's terrible!!! You know those people in the car had to have been hurt. Did you guys have to give a witness report? I really have no idea how he didn't smash us other than hubs try to move over as far as he could.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 11, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> That's terrible!!! You know those people in the car had to have been hurt. Did you guys have to give a witness report? I really have no idea how he didn't smash us other than hubs try to move over as far as he could.


  I think both the passengers were fine except for minor bruising because they managed to get out of the car without help. The poor lady was literally shaking and crying. We stopped the car and hubs walked over to see if anyone needed any medical attention. By then a lot of people had stopped so we didnt wait any longer and left because our daughter was also in the car and it was getting late!! So unnerving!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 11, 2015)

And then while returning,to avoid the traffic, I told my hubby not to follow the GPS and that I knew an alternate route .took him on a wild goose chase for an extra 20 minutes


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 11, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Thanks! It was super scary! And, we couldn't move out from in front of him because we were blocked by traffic. Hubs was going to get out to take a pic of his license, but I begged him not too out of fear.  CRAZY people. hboy:


  You just never know!   Fingers crossed for great news!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 11, 2015)

Lauren you are wearing that red!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Shars (Sep 11, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Vee, I'll check in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh no!!! I'm happy that you guys are alright. People are so not courteous these days. The next that gets to me are those drivers who drive all up behind you with hardly any space in between and have their headlights on full! It's so disorientating!

  And eek... fingers crossed that you get the "you're going to be grampies" announcement! I swear there's a pregnancy bug in the air!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> Oh no!!! I'm happy that you guys are alright. People are so not courteous these days. The next that gets to me are those drivers who drive all up behind you with hardly any space in between and have their headlights on full! It's so disorientating!  And eek... fingers crossed that you get the "you're going to be grampies" announcement! I swear there's a pregnancy bug in the air!!


  Yeah.  If I'm completely honest with myself, I really want to start trying for another little one.  Really bad time, though, but maybe this spring.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> And then while returning,to avoid the traffic, I told my hubby not to follow the GPS and that I knew an alternate route .took him on a wild goose chase for an extra 20 minutes








 so funny!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> Oh no!!! I'm happy that you guys are alright. People are so not courteous these days. The next that gets to me are those drivers who drive all up behind you with hardly any space in between and have their headlights on full! It's so disorientating!
> 
> And eek... fingers crossed that you get the "you're going to be grampies" announcement! I swear there's a pregnancy bug in the air!!


  Me too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I HATE that^^^. Actually, I don't like being in the car anymore because of the nonsense. You are right...people do not know anything about courtesy anymore. Ugh

  Pregnancy bug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Their visit just seemed like something was up & our son was just so sweet on the phone this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We could be wrong.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 11, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  So glad you are ok but it made me sad to read you were shaking all night.  These things always seem to happen to the best people and not the scum who actually sort of deserve it.

  And I'm sooo hoping you get good news this weekend!  I adore hearing about your loving family now, so I can't wait to hear you gush about your grandchildren.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> ompom:  Woohoooooo!! I hope thats it !!! eeeek So excited for you!!! Have lots of fun!!!   Omg We actually saw something very similar on our way to the grocers yest. We were just getting off the exit and a truck hit the car in the front literally turning the car the other way. The entire right side of the car was gutted . Just happened in front of us and the police were just on their way! Gosh so scary!!  So relieved the incident was just that! Take care and I hope they are successful in somehow tracking him. Some people should never be allowed to drive. *Just speeding only to be stopped at the next traffic signal!:*heart:


   Yes smh    





Vineetha said:


> I think both the passengers were fine except for minor bruising because they managed to get out of the car without help. The poor lady was literally shaking and crying. We stopped the car and hubs walked over to see if anyone needed any medical attention. By then a lot of people had stopped so we didnt wait any longer and left because our daughter was also in the car and it was getting late!! So unnerving!!


   Glad it wasn't worse!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 11, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Sorry for all the face spam lately :lol:  I am just on a roll with trying these new lippies. I'm wearing RL Matte today! The color is to die for!


     So lovely!   





Shars said:


> Oh no!!! I'm happy that you guys are alright. People are so not courteous these days. The next that gets to me are those drivers who drive all up behind you with hardly any space in between and have their headlights on full! It's so disorientating!  And eek... fingers crossed that you get the "you're going to be grampies" announcement! I swear there's a *pregnancy* *bug* in the air!!


   Ohhhhhh?


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2015)

boschicka said:


> So glad you are ok but it made me sad to read you were shaking all night.  These things always seem to happen to the best people and not the scum who actually sort of deserve it.
> 
> And I'm sooo hoping you get good news this weekend!  I adore hearing about your loving family now, so I can't wait to hear you gush about your grandchildren.








Aww, you are so sweet! Yeah, I was pretty upset & then I couldn't sleep very well. I agree...seems like awful evil people escape everything!

  That's just too cute that you love to hear me ramble 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on about my family 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh my, the way we spoil their pup...they will want to put limits on us as grandparents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but those rules won't count at our house lol. I got the pup her own roasted chicken to nibble on for the weekend


----------



## Shars (Sep 11, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> *Ohhhhhh?*


  Yes, girl. It have to be in the water lol So watch, nah! I ain drinking nothing right now hehe. But about 5 people who are close to me are all pregnant right now. Not counting the ones that just had babies in the last year or so.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 11, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Aww, you are so sweet! Yeah, I was pretty upset & then I couldn't sleep very well. I agree...seems like awful evil people escape everything!
> 
> That's just too cute that you love to hear me ramble
> 
> ...


  So cute!  Puppies should be spoiled by everyone at all times.  And grandparents are SUPPOSED to spoil their grandchildren.  Parents are responsible for the un-fun stuff, but anything goes with Grandma and Grandpa!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> Oh no!!! I'm happy that you guys are alright. People are so not courteous these days. The next that gets to me are those drivers who drive all up behind you with hardly any space in between and have their headlights on full! It's so disorientating!
> 
> And eek... fingers crossed that you get the "you're going to be grampies" announcement! I swear there's a pregnancy bug in the air!!


Yes it is a pregnancy bug in the air and it is buzzing around me! The fiancé and I are not married yet and we just got our house but something just feels like its time. He said if its meant to happen it will. So I won't say we're trying persay but if it happens it happens.


----------



## Shars (Sep 11, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Yes it is a pregnancy bug in the air and it is buzzing around me! The fiancé and I are not married yet and we just got our house but something just feels like its time. He said if its meant to happen it will. So I won't say we're trying persay but if it happens it happens.


  Awww! Well fingers and toesies crossed for you and the fiance!!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 11, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Sorry for all the face spam lately :lol:  I am just on a roll with trying these new lippies. I'm wearing RL Matte today! The color is to die for!


  Gorgeous! A classic beautiful red-  If I have to be spammed by anything I'd rather it be your face than some of the weird stuff I'm getting lately... (Home loans, college courses, memory enhancers...etc.)


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2015)

boschicka said:


> So cute!  Puppies should be spoiled by everyone at all times.  And grandparents are SUPPOSED to spoil their grandchildren.  Parents are responsible for the un-fun stuff, but anything goes with Grandma and Grandpa!








 Yes,   WELL said my dear! I really like the ANYTHING GOES


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> Awww. That would be nice but I hear you on timing. Yes, girl. It have to be in the water lol So watch, nah! I ain drinking nothing right now hehe. But about 5 people who are close to me are all pregnant right now. Not counting the ones that just had babies in the last year or so.


  Lol! Don't sit in their chairs lol


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 11, 2015)

Here are light swatches of the sheer Rouge Louboutin and Escatin sheer lipstick


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 11, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Vee, I'll check in the morning   The kids are coming home for the weekend ompom: We are anticipating a  "You're gonna be grandparents" announcement   but that is just a guess...we could be wrong.  OMG last night we were on the freeway ready to get off our exit & a semi truck tried intentionally to run into us off the road & into the guardrail   & he even followed us off of the exit acting like he was going to rear-end us!!! I shook all night. We have a camera in our SUV that recorded most of it, but we couldn't read the license as it was hidden in the shadows of the truck. Still a bit shaken this morning. Hubs sent the pics off to the State Patrol right away.  I did this to him right out my window  :amused:


  That is such a scary thing. Some of these truck drivers must be out of their minds. Very scary that he followed you also! Nut job.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>











 BOTH are simply GORGEOUS on you!!! Did you try them on your lips & if so, what do you think of them!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> That is such a scary thing. Some of these truck drivers must be out of their minds. Very scary that he followed you also! Nut job.


  Totally!!! He should be in jail!


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 11, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


>


  Looks beautiful on you!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 11, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Here are light swatches of the sheer Rouge Louboutin and Escatin sheer lipstick


  Do you like the sheer rouge louboutin??  I'm debating it.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 11, 2015)

Oh and guess who's Just Nothing FINALLY arrived and was smushed in the tip???  Not only does Saks suck from a shipping standpoint.  They never responded to an email I sent.  AND they refuse to send a replacement product.  I have to place a new order...  ...which I will, but not through them. $9 just isn't worth it.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 11, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> ...which I will, but not through them. $9 just isn't worth it.


  OMG. That SUCKS! Why are so many people having so many issues with a $90 lipstick?!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 11, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :shock: :eyelove:  BOTH are simply GORGEOUS on you!!! Did you try them on your lips & if so, what do you think of them!!! ompom:


   Thank you so much [@]elegant-one[/@]!!! I've only tried RL so far and just for a little bit. It's very slick (but not sticky) so I can't press my lips together.      





GreenEyedAllie said:


> Do you like the sheer rouge louboutin??  I'm debating it.


   Hi So far I think it requires more carefulness (not to press lips together) than I thought it would. I'd usually prefer the matte or satin but I don't have anything close in this formula so that's why I tried it.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 11, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Oh and guess who's Just Nothing FINALLY arrived and was smushed in the tip???  Not only does Saks suck from a shipping standpoint.  They never responded to an email I sent.  AND they refuse to send a replacement product.  I have to place a new order...  ...which I will, but not through them. $9 just isn't worth it.


   Noooooooo!!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 11, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Oh and guess who's Just Nothing FINALLY arrived and was smushed in the tip???  Not only does Saks suck from a shipping standpoint.  They never responded to an email I sent.  AND they refuse to send a replacement product.  I have to place a new order...  ...which I will, but not through them. $9 just isn't worth it.


  Oh no!!! That's terrible...   I really wish these would be in more stores so we can see the colors and make sure we are leaving the store with an intact $90 lipstick.   Talk about crappy CS. Shame on Saks.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> ...which I will, but not through them. $9 just isn't worth it.








 Whatttt!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would pitch a hissy fit! And tell them that NM & Nordies offers fast shipping, replacement ...blah blah blah


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


That shade is just gorgeous on your lips!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh my I love it on you!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 11, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Thank you so much [@]elegant-one[/@]!!! I've only tried RL so far and just for a little bit. It's very slick (but not sticky) so I can't press my lips together.  Hi So far I think it requires more carefulness (not to press lips together) than I thought it would. I'd usually prefer the matte or satin but I don't have anything close in this formula so that's why I tried it.


   Gorgeous! Again.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 11, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Oh and guess who's Just Nothing FINALLY arrived and was smushed in the tip???  Not only does Saks suck from a shipping standpoint.  They never responded to an email I sent.  AND they refuse to send a replacement product.  I have to place a new order...  ...which I will, but not through them. $9 just isn't worth it.


 Noooooo!!! Omg terrible CS!!! So sorry your lipstick came like that!! I rarely ever order from sake and now I am convinced that's the best route!! First their shopping is the slowest ever and even letting it slide, that terrible CS is something I cannot stand!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 11, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Here are light swatches of the sheer Rouge Louboutin and Escatin sheer lipstick


 Both shades looks pretty on you AWS!! 





awickedshape said:


> Thank you so much [@]elegant-one[/@]!!! I've only tried RL so far and just for a little bit. It's very slick (but not sticky) so I can't press my lips together.  Hi So far I think it requires more carefulness (not to press lips together) than I thought it would. I'd usually prefer the matte or satin but I don't have anything close in this formula so that's why I tried it.


 I like it on you!! :eyelove:


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 11, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> OMG. That SUCKS! Why are so many people having so many issues with a $90 lipstick?!


  I think it's because they launched during one of the hottest times of year.  Being on hot delivery trucks for 8 days can't help.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 11, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Thank you so much [@]elegant-one[/@]!!! I've only tried RL so far and just for a little bit. It's very slick (but not sticky) so I can't press my lips together.  Hi So far I think it requires more carefulness (not to press lips together) than I thought it would. I'd usually prefer the matte or satin but I don't have anything close in this formula so that's why I tried it.


  VERY pretty on you!  I think this one is a yes, then.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 11, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> That shade is just gorgeous on your lips!!! :eyelove:   Oh my I love it on you!


   Oh thank you SwatchQueen!!!!   





JerseyGirl said:


> Gorgeous! Again.


  Thank you [@]JerseyGirl[/@]!!   





Vineetha said:


> Both shades looks pretty on you AWS!! I like it on you!! :eyelove:


   Aw, thank you, Vee!!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 11, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> VERY pretty on you!  I think this one is a yes, then.


   Thank you [@]GreenEyedAllie[/@]!! Let us know what you decide


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 11, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Noooooooo!!





JerseyGirl said:


> Oh no!!! That's terrible...   I really wish these would be in more stores so we can see the colors and make sure we are leaving the store with an intact $90 lipstick.   Talk about crappy CS. Shame on Saks.





elegant-one said:


> :shock:  Whatttt!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would pitch a hissy fit! And tell them that NM & Nordies offers fast shipping, replacement ...blah blah blah hboy:





Vineetha said:


> Noooooo!!! Omg terrible CS!!! So sorry your lipstick came like that!! I rarely ever order from sake and now I am convinced that's the best route!! First their shopping is the slowest ever and even letting it slide, that terrible CS is something I cannot stand!!


  Yup!  SUPER pissed.  I totally did everything you said EO, but they didn't care and manager didn't care.  I'm going through Sephora for my replacement (in stock, fast shipping, 8% ebates, and it will get me Rouge status).  I will never order through Saks again EVEN if they are the last holder of some LE item...just NOT worth it.  ETA-I certainly did get 'just nothing' today...whomp, whomp.


----------



## Shars (Sep 11, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  I really, really like how this Sheer Rouge L looks on everyone, especially you! And I'm not one for sheer lipsticks at ALL!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 11, 2015)

My replacement lipsticks came today!! I took it out of the boxes and then put it away as such along with the others!! I seriously have PTSD on thesel!! I don't feel brave enough yet to open and check!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> My replacement lipsticks came today!! I took it out of the boxes and then put it away as such along with the others!! I seriously have PTSD on thesel!! I don't feel brave enough yet to open and check!!


  I don't blame you! I'm sure its just fine


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 11, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I don't blame you! I'm sure its just fine  :frenz:


 :frenz: thank you!! I hope so!! The wound is still so fresh lol :haha: !! I will take it out and check Tomm once there is some light'! :sigh:


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> I won't!  I really, really like how this Sheer Rouge L looks on everyone, especially you! And I'm not one for sheer lipsticks at ALL!


  Lol   Thank you [@]Shars[/@]! I will test the wear on Escatin tomorrow to see if it makes my lips dry like some of the Chanel RC Shines     





Vineetha said:


> My replacement lipsticks came today!! I took it out of the boxes and then put it away as such along with the others!! I seriously have PTSD on thesel!! I don't feel brave enough yet to open and check!!


   The matte RL looks gorgeous but now I'm cautious... After four of these, now I'm cautious smh


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> thank you!! I hope so!! The wound is still so fresh lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Now I would have to peek at it or I wouldn't be able to sleep not knowing


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 11, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Thanks so much! I love how Sheer RL looks on you from that earlier post!!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *JerseyGirl*
> 
> ...


  LOL! You are too kind. It's definitely a lovely red!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 11, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :amused:  Now I would have to peek at it or I wouldn't be able to sleep not knowing:haha:


 :haha: now you have me intrigued!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> now you have me intrigued!!








 It's like Christmas...you shouldn't peek, but you kinda need to know


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 11, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> It's like Christmas...you shouldn't peek, but you kinda need to know :lol:


 Hahahha exactly!! :lmao: LOL nightmare lipsticks :thud: :haha:


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 11, 2015)

Does anyone have Belly Bloom yet and be willing to swatch?


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> LOL nightmare lipsticks


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Does anyone have Belly Bloom yet and be willing to swatch?


  Ernie was "looking" at that one so maybe she's there buying it tonight
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really love the looks of BB, I'm just afraid it will be too close to my own lip color


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 11, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Ernie was "looking" at that one so maybe she's there buying it tonight:haha:  I really love the looks of BB, I'm just afraid it will be too close to my own lip color


  LOL!  She probably is!  I love the look of it, too...I'm trying to decide between it, Impera, or Tutulle.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> LOL! She probably is! I love the look of it, too...I'm trying to decide between it, Impera, or Tutulle.








Same here. Trying to decide on what shade I really want next, but there is soooo much holiday about to come out


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 11, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :haha: Same here. Trying to decide on what shade I really want next, but there is soooo much holiday about to come out


  Yeah, I know, but you ladies keep raving about the satin, which is making me want one.  I'm replacing my JN, and I'm 90% on RL sheer, so I just need a satin to round it out!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2015)

https://beprettywomen.wordpress.com/2015/09/

  Ok, this is kind of a confusing review 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Look at the color in the tube 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but then she says its a bit coral 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OMG I didn't think there was anything coral in this shade, but then look at the pic below just the tube pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have a peeve that they can never describe the shade


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 11, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> https://beprettywomen.wordpress.com/2015/09/  Ok, this is kind of a confusing review :shock:  Look at the color in the tube :eyelove:  but then she says its a bit coral :shock:  OMG I didn't think there was anything coral in this shade, but then look at the pic below just the tube pic    I have a peeve that they can never describe the shade


  I agree!  The close up of just the lippie looks perfect, then the pic below of both her and the lipstick look totally different.  It did pull a little coral on Ernie's hand.  Speaking of, some entrepreneurial lurker has made a collage of her hand swatches.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 11, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Awwww thank you!!! I love this color! The formula was great! Very comfortable for me. However, I don't tend to be bothered by dry formulas either. HTH!!  I bet it looks amazing on you, too!!!! And yes it is to DIE for!    Thanks V!!!   Aww thank you! & LOL, You're going to totally rock JN!   :crybaby: You are just too sweet! I'm glad I can get away with a lot of different shades/finishes... lipsticks are my favorite product by a landslide!!  Thank you!!!    Thanks so much! I love how Sheer RL looks on you from that earlier post!!   LOL! You are too kind. It's definitely a lovely red!!


   It really is lovely. And thank you!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 11, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> https://beprettywomen.wordpress.com/2015/09/  Ok, this is kind of a confusing review :shock:  Look at the color in the tube :eyelove:  but then she says its a bit coral :shock:  OMG I didn't think there was anything coral in this shade, but then look at the pic below just the tube pic    I have a peeve that they can never describe the shade


 :haha: i think we will wait for Ernie!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 11, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I agree!  The close up of just the lippie looks perfect, then the pic below of both her ABD the lipstick look totally different.  It did pull a little coral on Ernie's hand.  Speaking of, some entrepreneurial lurker has made a collage of her hand swatches.


 :lmao: entrepreneurial lurker


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> i think we will wait for Ernie!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I agree! The close up of just the lippie looks perfect, then the pic below of both her ABD the lipstick look totally different. It did pull a little coral on Ernie's hand. Speaking of, some *entrepreneurial lurker has made a collage of her hand swatches.*


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm so bummed.  Just a not great afternoon/evening on top of the damaged lipstick....so IPA and chocolate cake is my dinner.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I have a peeve that they can never describe the shade


  But then SOME people use waaaay too many words in their shade descriptions


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 11, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'm so bummed. Just a not great afternoon/evening on top of the damaged lipstick....so IPA and chocolate cake is my dinner.


  Gumption hard cider and spicy fish tacos for me. F*ck this week.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 11, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> But then SOME people use waaaay too many words in their shade descriptions  :lmao:


 Yes some people :lmaoo:


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'm so bummed. Just a not great afternoon/evening on top of the damaged lipstick....so IPA and chocolate cake is my dinner.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes some people


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :lmao: entrepreneurial lurker





elegant-one said:


> :lol:


  I mean, I assume....I would hope one of us would credit her.  They did a nice job of labling....I was gonna post the link, but I can't find it now.  Maybe they are still lurking and saw the jig was up!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 11, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'm so bummed.  Just a not great afternoon/evening on top of the damaged lipstick....so IPA and chocolate cake is my dinner.


  IPA?


----------



## Haven (Sep 11, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Vee, I'll check in the morning   The kids are coming home for the weekend ompom: We are anticipating a  "You're gonna be grandparents" announcement   but that is just a guess...we could be wrong.  OMG last night we were on the freeway ready to get off our exit & a semi truck tried intentionally to run into us off the road & into the guardrail   & he even followed us off of the exit acting like he was going to rear-end us!!! I shook all night. We have a camera in our SUV that recorded most of it, but we couldn't read the license as it was hidden in the shadows of the truck. Still a bit shaken this morning. Hubs sent the pics off to the State Patrol right away.  I did this to him right out my window  :amused:


  OMG! Some people are beyond crazy. Thankfully you are ok!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2015)

Isn't an IPA a Beer?


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 11, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Gumption hard cider and spicy fish tacos for me. F*ck this week.


  Yum!  Yours sounds nice too!  My IPA is Sunken City Red Clay IPA out of Virginia.  Delish


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 11, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Isn't an IPA a Beer?:drinks:


  Yup!  AND chocolate cake...the combo is key.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2015)

Haven said:


> OMG! Some people are beyond crazy. Thankfully you are ok!









 Yes they totally are! Aww, it was good to hear from you dear! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So what did you buy today


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 11, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> IPA?


  India Pale Ale


----------



## MissElle12 (Sep 11, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> IPA  Oops answered already!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 11, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Yum! Yours sounds nice too! My IPA is Sunken City Red Clay IPA out of Virginia. Delish


  I'm more of a stout/porter sorta girl. Though I do like a decent hefeweizen (okay, and sometimes a pilsner or a red) on occasion.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 11, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> I'm more of a stout/porter sorta girl. Though I do like a decent hefeweizen (okay, and sometimes a pilsner or a red) on occasion. :yum:


  I generally like porters, especially Baltic porters....stouts?  I'd rather not chew my beer.  I can also enjoy most lagers, ambers...Belgians are hit or miss, mostly miss.  ETA: Fffing A auto correct! Apparently my auto correct is a 90 year-old Baptist school marm..doesn't like my potty mouth or my drinking.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I generally like posters, especially Baltic porters....stouts? I'd rather not chew my beer. I can also enjoy most lagers, ambers...Belgians are hit or miss, mostly miss.


  I prefer lagers, light fresh tasting ones. I hardly ever drink beer though....just Merlot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Where our kids live, they have an amazing brewery where they take us...very very cool place.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 11, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I prefer lagers, light fresh tasting ones. I hardly ever drink beer though....just Merlot :haha:  Where our kids live, they have an amazing brewery where they take us...very very cool place.


  Loved wine when I lived in Italy and after when I found Malbecs, but after baby, I can't hold it and get TERRIBLE headaches the next day.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 11, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> ETA: Fffing A auto correct! Apparently my auto correct is a 90 year-old Baptist school marm..doesn't like my potty mouth or my drinking.


  Bahahahaha... I like both your potty mouth AND your drinking. Autocorrect is stupid, but beer's not! Here's to the weekend!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Loved wine when I lived in Italy and after when I found Malbecs, but after baby, I can't hold it and get TERRIBLE headaches the next day.


  You lived in Italy...how cool! Ahh, what a shame. It helps me sleep..............& buy things late at night


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> ETA: Fffing A auto correct! Apparently my auto correct is a 90 year-old Baptist school marm..doesn't like my potty mouth or my drinking.


----------



## Haven (Sep 11, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> hboy:  Yes they totally are! Aww, it was good to hear from you dear! :frenz:   So what did you buy today


  Well my belly bloom arrived today - does that count? I haven't even opened the NM box yet. It is currently cooling down. Has been hotter than a witches tit (to quote some fellow posters) for about a week here.  I will try to swatch it tomorrow.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 11, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Farida satin is giving me Chanel Antoinette/ NARS Leslie vibes


Beautiful!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 11, 2015)

Haven said:


> Well my belly bloom arrived today - does that count? I haven't even opened the NM box yet. It is currently cooling down. Has been hotter than a witches tit (to quote some fellow posters) for about a week here.  I will try to swatch it tomorrow.


  Yay!  I kinda wanna order tonight (IPA talking), but I can wait!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2015)

Haven said:


> I will try to swatch it tomorrow.


  Died 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are right on cue!  I do not want it to be coral ...lol I want it to look like it does in the tube.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 11, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Quick picture of me wearing Just Nothing this morning  (On my lips.... Don't worry I'm fully clothed :lmao: )


:lol: Beautiful as always, Lauren!


----------



## Haven (Sep 11, 2015)

The sun is setting here, but I took a photo of belly bloom. I will try again tomorrow in sun.  [VIDEO]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 [/VIDEO]


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 11, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Died   You are right on cue!  I do not want it to be coral ...lol I want it to look like it does in the tube. :sigh:


 That's how impera looks in the tube & swatched


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 11, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Sorry for all the face spam lately :lol:  I am just on a roll with trying these new lippies. I'm wearing RL Matte today! The color is to die for!


Gorgeous!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 11, 2015)

Haven said:


> The sun is setting here, but I took a photo of belly bloom. I will try again tomorrow in sun.  [VIDEO]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Awww!  You are too sweet!  Ty...wasn't trying to be pushy.  ETA: looks beautiful on your skin tone!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 11, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Vee, I'll check in the morning   The kids are coming home for the weekend ompom: We are anticipating a  "You're gonna be grandparents" announcement   but that is just a guess...we could be wrong.  OMG last night we were on the freeway ready to get off our exit & a semi truck tried intentionally to run into us off the road & into the guardrail   & he even followed us off of the exit acting like he was going to rear-end us!!! I shook all night. We have a camera in our SUV that recorded most of it, but we couldn't read the license as it was hidden in the shadows of the truck. Still a bit shaken this morning. Hubs sent the pics off to the State Patrol right away.  I did this to him right out my window  :amused:


Omg Elegant!  That's so scary! I'm so, so glad you're okay and he didn't hit and injure ya'll. :hug:


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> That's how impera looks in the tube & swatched


  Coral??


----------



## Haven (Sep 11, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Awww!  You are too sweet!  Ty...wasn't trying to be pushy.  ETA: looks beautiful on your skin tone!


   TY! You were not being pushy LOL.  Sorry that the swatch pic was bad. When the sun is in full force I will try again.  Eta first pic was outside vs inside for second pic. That is why my skintone looks so different in two pics.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2015)

Haven said:


>









 It looks so pretty! Thanks SOOO much!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> And then while returning,to avoid the traffic, I told my hubby not to follow the GPS and that I knew an alternate route .took him on a wild goose chase for an extra 20 minutes


:lmao: He'll probably never take driving directions from you again.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 11, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Coral??


 No not coral!! How the bullet looks in that bottom pic!! Plummy mauve


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Omg Elegant! That's so scary! I'm so, so glad you're okay and he didn't hit and injure ya'll.








 Thanks my dear Naomi! I was pretty terrified about what was going to happen. Thankfully all ended well.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 11, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> :lmao: He'll probably never take driving directions from you again.


 Most definitely !!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> That's how impera looks in the tube & swatched








 But not on the lips right?


----------



## Haven (Sep 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> No not coral!! How the bullet looks in that bottom pic!! Plummy mauve


  Second pic was inside under dim light. Not the best pic. First pic is more accurate.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 11, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Thank you so much [@]elegant-one[/@]!!! I've only tried RL so far and just for a little bit. It's very slick (but not sticky) so I can't press my lips together.  Hi So far I think it requires more carefulness (not to press lips together) than I thought it would. I'd usually prefer the matte or satin but I don't have anything close in this formula so that's why I tried it.


So pretty AWS! Thanks for all your great swatches.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 11, 2015)

Haven said:


> TY! You were not being pushy LOL.  Sorry that the swatch pic was bad. When the sun is in full force I will try again.  Eta first pic was outside vs inside for second pic. That is why my skintone looks so different in two pics.


  Either way, looks like a great color for you. . Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 11, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :shock:  But not on the lips right?





Haven said:


> Second pic was inside under dim light. Not the best pic. First pic is more accurate.


 Sorry!! I think I caused unnecessary confusion LOL!!  I meant in the blog link above, the pic of the bullet looks like how impera looks in the bullet!! Impera is nowhere a coral shade but a plummy mauve one!!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 11, 2015)

Haven said:


> The sun is setting here, but I took a photo of belly bloom. I will try again tomorrow in sun.  [VIDEO]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 11, 2015)

Have you guys seen this vid :haha:! Nothing CL related just a funny clipping!! The kid's reaction though!!  https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=N6SG7qd90TM


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 11, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Beautiful!





NaomiH said:


> So pretty AWS! Thanks for all your great swatches.


   For the cause! :wink: Thanks [@]NaomiH[/@]!!


----------



## Shars (Sep 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=N6SG7qd90TM


  He is hilarious! I remember seeing this video a little ago lol.

  "This is exasperating!"
  "This makes no sense!" 
  LOL!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> He is hilarious! I remember seeing this video a little ago lol.
> 
> "This is exasperating!"
> "This makes no sense!"
> LOL!


  LOL Yes I couldnt stop laughing at that "This is exasperating" comment!!


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 11, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> GreenEyedAllie said:
> 
> 
> > I generally like posters, especially Baltic porters....stouts? I'd rather not chew my beer. I can also enjoy most lagers, ambers...Belgians are hit or miss, mostly miss.
> ...


  I haven't been able to drink beer since my late teens. I prefer my wine and hard liquor.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 11, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Sorry for all the face spam lately :lol:  I am just on a roll with trying these new lippies. I'm wearing RL Matte today! The color is to die for!


  I love the red on you!  





elegant-one said:


> Vee, I'll check in the morning   The kids are coming home for the weekend ompom: We are anticipating a  "You're gonna be grandparents" announcement   but that is just a guess...we could be wrong.  OMG last night we were on the freeway ready to get off our exit & a semi truck tried intentionally to run into us off the road & into the guardrail   & he even followed us off of the exit acting like he was going to rear-end us!!! I shook all night. We have a camera in our SUV that recorded most of it, but we couldn't read the license as it was hidden in the shadows of the truck. Still a bit shaken this morning. Hubs sent the pics off to the State Patrol right away.  I did this to him right out my window  :amused:


 That's awful with the truck, those are times I wish I had a James Bond car where the guns come out of the headlights! Glad you are ok. :grouphug:


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 11, 2015)

AWICKEDSHAPE that sheer is great on you! Also the sheers are pretty pigmented, I might look into getting one.


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 12, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> My lippies have arrived! Bengali matte, Survivita, and Rouge Matte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Gorgeous!  Looks just perfect on you!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 12, 2015)

Swatches:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And another horror story!!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 12, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> AWICKEDSHAPE that sheer is great on you! Also the sheers are pretty pigmented, I might look into getting one.


   Thank you [@]Purple Popcorn[/@]! It really is pigmented Will try Escatin today    





Psych1 said:


> You look stunning, Meddy!  The shade is perfection on you!  :eyelove:  I still can't believe that happened to your lipsticks!  And to not only one, but TWO of them!   I would have major PTSD too about using the new ones.  :down:    Thankfully Nord & NM sent replacements, imagine if they had been from Saks!  :nuts:   Bengali is sooo pretty!  Love Le Nu too, such a delicate shade. Looks so pretty on you!!! :flower:  Beautiful picks!!   :haha:   Just Nothing looks amazing on you!!  Gorgeous!  Looks just perfect on you!!


    Thanks very much [@]Psych1[/@]!!     





mkoparanova said:


> Swatches:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :shock:


----------



## ashievic (Sep 12, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Vee, I'll check in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depending on the State you are in, the DOT has cameras along the roads and can probably figure out who this person/truck is. As well as if you hit any red light cameras after you got off. They would have the plate and the pic of the person driving.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 12, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'm so bummed. Just a not great afternoon/evening on top of the damaged lipstick....so IPA and chocolate cake is my dinner.


And remember Mom's can have cookies for breakfast too.....or cake.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 12, 2015)

This week has sucked....but today dumb post is to bring Eton Moi. Cold up here, so it hopefully it will come intact. As for the truck issue. If you are ever able to get the numbers off the cab door. They are really long, is just as good as a plate number. It is USDOT registration. Or the company name on the trailer or cab can help. Good thing about these lipsticks they are not LE's. So we might have to wait for restock, but we can eventually get them.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 12, 2015)

Haven said:


> The sun is setting here, but I took a photo of belly bloom. I will try again tomorrow in sun.  [VIDEO]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Pretty!   





GreenEyedAllie said:


> Does anyone have Belly Bloom yet and be willing to swatch?


  It's coming today!  





elegant-one said:


> Ernie was "looking" at that one so maybe she's there buying it tonight:haha:  I really love the looks of BB, I'm just afraid it will be too close to my own lip color


 Hopefully not!  





GreenEyedAllie said:


> LOL!  She probably is!  I love the look of it, too...I'm trying to decide between it, Impera, or Tutulle.





GreenEyedAllie said:


> I agree!  The close up of just the lippie looks perfect, then the pic below of both her and the lipstick look totally different.  It did pull a little coral on Ernie's hand.  Speaking of, some entrepreneurial lurker has made a collage of her hand swatches.


 Really?   





Vineetha said:


> :haha: i think we will wait for Ernie!!


 You girls are funny!   





GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'm so bummed.  Just a not great afternoon/evening on top of the damaged lipstick....so IPA and chocolate cake is my dinner.


 Awwwww, hope it's a better weekend.   





GreenEyedAllie said:


> I mean, I assume....I would hope one of us would credit her.  They did a nice job of labling....I was gonna post the link, but I can't find it now.  Maybe they are still lurking and saw the jig was up!


  My package is supposed to be here today. The question is whether it gets here before I leave. If it does I'll swatch!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 12, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Ernie was "looking" at that one so maybe she's there buying it tonight:haha:  I really love the looks of BB, I'm just afraid it will be too close to my own lip color


 You know me too well! :frenz:


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 12, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Swatches:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hboy:


----------



## Ernie (Sep 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> hboy:


 I wonder if it's been brought to their attention? Obviously it's an issue, maybe you should send an email to CL as well.


----------



## Haven (Sep 12, 2015)

Now I only have one color left on my lemming/wish list. Bengali - satin or matte? I want one bright and decided against ms loubi for now.!  I also want some sheers, but they scream spring & summer to me. So I will wait on those.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Sep 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> My replacement lipsticks came today!! I took it out of the boxes and then put it away as such along with the others!! I seriously have PTSD on thesel!! I don't feel brave enough yet to open and check!!


@Vineetha have you checked your replacements since? Are they OK?


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 12, 2015)

I didn't get an even enough application with two passes of Escatin Over the morning it wasn't as vibrant but also it didn't wear off after a brief but strenuous hike and drinking water (sloppily, as I was exhausted lol)


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 12, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


>


  So excited about Me Nude, I don't think I will be disappointed.


----------



## Haven (Sep 12, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I didn't get an even enough application with two passes of Escatin Over the morning it wasn't as vibrant but also it didn't wear off after a brief but strenuous hike and drinking water (sloppily, as I was exhausted lol)


  That looks beautiful!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 12, 2015)

Ernie said:


> My package is supposed to be here today. The question is whether it gets here before I leave. If it does I'll swatch!


  I thought so, but not in a bad way...in a I'm not sure I personally need another coral-leaning pink way.  It's a pretty color, and I bet it will look beautiful on you!

  Fingers crossed, but since no swatches yet, I will assume it did not...safe travels!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 12, 2015)

Eton Moi just arrived. It is a true vamp lovers dream!!!!!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 12, 2015)

Quick impression of Eton Moi, it is the slightly darker sister of CT Glastonberry or whatever it is named. I also want you to know if with my brain injury I was able to handle a slip knot in the ribbon with no issues. Once Daddy goes to work on Monday, I will take pics on both and on Mama's lips. Yes, I have issues with the scar on my face....so you get to see Mama instead of me. Which nude in CL do you think world best for Pink Casper's???? Remember Mr. Ford's nude pull orange/coral on me. Also the bullet was intact. It is a lovely weapon. Would make a handy ice pick for any of us who are bartenders. I think I am vamped out. I must have a fever.....


----------



## ashievic (Sep 12, 2015)

My Fairy Lipstick Angel is sharing with me Victoria, which is special since that is part of real name....BTW I was named Ashlee long before the Olson Twins were even born. I was named Ashlee when it was only known as a boys name. That is why Mama spelled with it the double "e". So when I went to school, reading off the list of students the teacher would know I am a girl. Now there are a ga-bilion girls with this name.....the drama of my life.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 12, 2015)

Haven said:


> That looks beautiful!


  Thank you [@]Haven[/@]!!


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 12, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Sorry for all the face spam lately :lol:  I am just on a roll with trying these new lippies. I'm wearing RL Matte today! The color is to die for!


   Gorge, girl, just gorge!  @elegantone Horrible story. So glad you all are ok and hoping they find the psycho


----------



## ashievic (Sep 12, 2015)

My excitement for a Sat night was swatch all the vamps I own. I truly do not own anything like Eton Moi. It is the darkest vamp I own, except for a pure black one I have. It is a blacken purple/plum/burgundy. I own several off the wall Mac vamp's, again nothing close. This color is not for the faint of heart. However, you can make it appear more normal if you add a clear gloss over it and blot. I really like it. But I am out there for vamps. I will be keeping it. no wait, it is Mama's oops. Might have to go missing from her stash.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 12, 2015)

Was barely able to get Belly Bloom swatch, it literally arrived 5 minutes before I left for vacation.  It's an interesting color, it is a muted coral with some rose thrown in!


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 12, 2015)

Oh my god oh my god oh my god, they're so pretty! To start, I just want ONE. I splurged and got a beautiful Coach purse with a matching wallet and I want a beautiful lipstick to be in it so on treat-yo-self days I can walk around with my favorite purse and my perfect lipstick in my perfect wallet. But it must be the most luxe color I can possibly pick that will still look good on me. The obvious choice would be Bengali, and I will probably end up getting it, but I'm leaning toward Survivita. It looks very saturated, but not dark enough to be too dramatic for daytime with my horrible pale skin. I know all skin colors are beautiful, just different, but I'm not feeling very forgiving after my month in Thailand left me with weird blotches all over my face that still haven't faded and my doctor says maybe I should try vacationing in Siberia next time  Paraphrasing a little lol Anyhow, I'm kind of waffling because Rococotte looks amazing too, and if I want to do my perfect purse/perfect lipstick/perfect day thing on a job interview or something, I will want a more sophisticated color. But I'm not sophisticated, I'm fun, but this is a game of dress-up, not an identity thing, which is kind of the whole fun of makeup... Which brings me back to the beginning. Maybe I just need Survivita AND Rococotte and if I love them, I could get Bengali at some point. I'm intrigued by Miss Loubi, but I already have a perfect coral that probably could never be beat.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Have you guys seen this vid :haha:! Nothing CL related just a funny clipping!! The kid's reaction though!!  https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=N6SG7qd90TM


 Too funny, kid is like, buy me some earplugs. :lol:


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 12, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Was barely able to get Belly Bloom swatch, it literally arrived 5 minutes before I left for vacation.  It's an interesting color, it is a muted coral with some rose thrown in!


  It's SOOOO pretty!!!  That is my kind of color!  I bet that looks gorgeous on you!  Thanks for the swatches!


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 12, 2015)

Ernie said:


>


You know, if this color had a matching blush, it would be AMAZING. It's one of those natural corals that would just look so good as a full face set. Blush, lipstick, and then a hint of the blush on the eyelids. Can I use a 90 dollar lipstick as a cream blusher? Is that allowed? You may have talked me into ANOTHER color.


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 12, 2015)

Not sure if this has already been posted, but YouTube Vlogger Raeview tries on about 10 CL shades in her review video. (Bengali, All three Reds, Pluminette, Rose du Desert, Just Nothing & a few more).  She gets right to it, no excess talking etc.   https://m.youtube.com/user/RAEview


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 12, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Was barely able to get Belly Bloom swatch, it literally arrived 5 minutes before I left for vacation.  It's an interesting color, it is a muted coral with some rose thrown in!


  So pretty!!! Thank goodness it arrived right before you left!


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 12, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> Beautiful on both pics! My cat says WTF, too when mom is taking swatch pics.
> 
> 
> pandorablack said:
> ...


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 13, 2015)

Okay, finally got the chance to go back through the whole thread. I bought Survivita and Rococote. I need to try to be more responsible, so I'm not going to buy more until next month. BUT, I'm gna have to decide on the next color... I like the mermaid tail design of the sheers so maybe loubiminette or whatever the name is. But I'm pretty sure Just Nothing will be one of them since it looks amazing on you ladies. I'm starting to think a red might be smart because I have a black and gold purse I want to put it in and black, gold and red look so amazing together. These are expensive lipsticks, so I'm going to treat them as accessories that must match an outfit  so maybe Just Nothing and the matte red? Maybe miss loubi pending swatches


----------



## ashievic (Sep 13, 2015)

To me the Matte red resembles the bottom of the shoes red the best. As for the darker vamp colors, these can be worn with super pale skin. You can tone them down and acceptable for work place. Then amp them up when you want a true full blown vamp. For the spots from your vacation. Might want to try Chanel LeBlanc. Panama had the same effect on my mother's super pale skin. Thirty days of the entire line of LeBlanc and her skin was back to normal. As the cleanser, toner, spot remover, serum, moisturizer. Face peel is another way to go. But my Mom refused to do that. Based on her skin is so pale, think of Snow White she didn't want to mess it up forever. Again, you must use it twice a day, for at least 30 days, and it really does work.

  Yes, she has tried LePrairie, Shiesdo or however it spelled, Armani, but Chanel has worked the best. They also have a 4 week thing she used too. Once it got under control, she now uses Chanel Subimage and no more issues. Hope this helps you. Nudes with super pale skin can be tricky. Since you can look like the walking dead, literally.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 13, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> https://m.youtube.com/user/RAEview


Fabulous review. I always love her reviews.


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 13, 2015)

Ernie said:


>








 Dang you Ernie!!!!!!!!!!

  This one went right into my loves. Yet another added to the list. I'm trying to hold off on getting more until the VIBR sale! You're making it hard.


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 13, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Yay rescue kitties! He looks so happy  just accidentally adopted a 7th cat. Once people find out you're a rescuer they start dropping every abandoned creature on your doorstep. But whatever, he's pretty cool. Always room for more family, if I can afford all this lipstick what's a little more kitty litter!


    Aww. You're a great person, hun, for saving so many little lives. Awesome! Rescue animals rescue you right back!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 13, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Not sure if this has already been posted, but YouTube Vlogger Raeview tries on about 10 CL shades in her review video. (Bengali, All three Reds, Pluminette, Rose du Desert, Just Nothing & a few more).  She gets right to it, no excess talking etc.   https://m.youtube.com/user/RAEview





LauraLara said:


> Okay, finally got the chance to go back through the whole thread. I bought Survivita and Rococote. I need to try to be more responsible, so I'm not going to buy more until next month. BUT, I'm gna have to decide on the next color... I like the mermaid tail design of the sheers so maybe loubiminette or whatever the name is. But I'm pretty sure Just Nothing will be one of them since it looks amazing on you ladies. I'm starting to think a red might be smart because I have a black and gold purse I want to put it in and black, gold and red look so amazing together. These are expensive lipsticks, so I'm going to treat them as accessories that must match an outfit  so maybe Just Nothing and the matte red? Maybe miss loubi pending swatches


   Lol Let us know how you like them!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 13, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> https://m.youtube.com/user/RAEview


  FABULOUS review! I really agree with how she describes them. Thanks!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 13, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Fabulous review. I always love her reviews.








Thanks for your kindness my dear!  I know you posted to me that you went through a similar incident on the freeway. Ugh, so sorry. It's so frightening. I'm very glad that you are fine too my friend! I couldn't find your post to me & I couldn't quote from my ipad when I read it. The kids just left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & YES!!!! We are going to be GRANDPARENTS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I was so emotional all weekend.

  Yes, I LOVED her review! I feel the same way about them that she did. Too bad she made me want a few more.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 13, 2015)

Oh, I got the Leanue lip definder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I REALLY love it! It is lighter than my natural lip shade but it works. It gives a lovely nude finish. I'm getting Nats as well though. The texture is smooth but firm & creates a lovely base coat to the lips.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 13, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Thanks for your kindness my dear!  I know you posted to me that you went through a similar incident on the freeway. Ugh, so sorry. It's so frightening. I'm very glad that you are fine too my friend! I couldn't find your post to me & I couldn't quote from my ipad when I read it. The kids just left
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I've been having issues with quotes the last few days for some reason, for one thing even after I post they remain in my drafts until I delete. Anyway...I also posted in I *think* the Sephora thread (because I checked your profile last night for any news) but I have to say again..... I am SO excited for you!!!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 13, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> https://m.youtube.com/user/RAEview


  Brilliant review! I might have to check out more of her videos (translation: "Goodbye, Sunday afternoon... HELLO YOUTUBE!")


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 13, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Not sure if this has already been posted, but YouTube Vlogger Raeview tries on about 10 CL shades in her review video. (Bengali, All three Reds, Pluminette, Rose du Desert, Just Nothing & a few more).  She gets right to it, no excess talking etc.   https://m.youtube.com/user/RAEview


  thanks for heads up. I subscribe to her but it didn't show up so I didn't know she reviewed these. Wow, best lipsticks ever is quite the review vs. Temptalia!


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 13, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :frenz: Thanks for your kindness my dear!  I know you posted to me that you went through a similar incident on the freeway. Ugh, so sorry. It's so frightening. I'm very glad that you are fine too my friend! I couldn't find your post to me & I couldn't quote from my ipad when I read it. The kids just left   & YES!!!! We are going to be GRANDPARENTS  :yaay: I was so emotional all weekend.  Yes, I LOVED her review! I feel the same way about them that she did. Too bad she made me want a few more.


  Congrats! How nice!


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 13, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Yup!  SUPER pissed.  I totally did everything you said EO, but they didn't care and manager didn't care.  I'm going through Sephora for my replacement (in stock, fast shipping, 8% ebates, and it will get me Rouge status).  I will never order through Saks again EVEN if they are the last holder of some LE item...just NOT worth it.  ETA-I certainly did get 'just nothing' today...whomp, whomp.


  That sux. I'm trying to understand, though. Is the issue they won't accept anything returned or that you couldn't exchange the damaged and had to make a new order instead? They both suck, but is it Saks won't accept anything back that's not new? Even damaged?


----------



## boschicka (Sep 13, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> GreenEyedAllie said:
> 
> 
> > ETA-I certainly did get 'just nothing' today...whomp, whomp.
> ...


  When I've received damaged items from Saks, they are unapologetic and just issue a refund.  You have to reorder the product.  Annoying.  How about give my feedback to the shipping department that things need to be handled better?!?  At the very least.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 13, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> GreenEyedAllie said:
> 
> 
> > ETA-I certainly did get 'just nothing' today...whomp, whomp.
> ...


Ladies, let us handle this in a manner it will hurt them greatly. Contact the States Attorney office of the State you live in. File a complaint, then go to BBB and lodge a complaint. Then call your local news channel for investigative reporting. There are laws in place to handle this type of thing. Also contact the method you paid and fight the charges. You can not be charged for having to return a damaged product before credit is given. Calm, lethal heads will prevail.....do NOT mess with a woman with a broken lipstick.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Sep 13, 2015)

Oh man. I had to order from Saks (back order now so I can change my mind coz I have time to) because no other stores ship internationally for free. BG, Nordies and NM do not. Sephora is OOS and don't do back orders. And rather than go through a forwarding address in the US, I thought it'd be faster and better to just get free international shipping. Any other stores have the Louboutin lippies? I'm afraid Saks might screw this order up for me.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 13, 2015)

Have your tried the actual Louboutin site for where you live??? You can order from them directly, at least in the States. What about Harrod's and Selfrdige's?


----------



## maeonsaturday (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm in Asia at the moment. CL lippies are not available yet.

  The UK sites don't ship CL lippies internationally.

  So I'm either stuck with Saks (URGH!) or I have to pay a forwarding company.


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 13, 2015)

Mine are on back order from NM and I'm already contemplating what to get next. I'm most excited for the matte Rouge, followed by Zoulou!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 13, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Mine are on back order from NM and I'm already contemplating what to get next. I'm most excited for the matte Rouge, followed by Zoulou!












 SO what did you order?


----------



## ashievic (Sep 13, 2015)

Does the actual Louboutin site for Asia sell the products? I know chanel.com Europe you can't purchase off. But the US chanel.com you can. Do stores in Australia ship to Asia? I have no clue, might be worth a try.


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 13, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> FABULOUS review! I really agree with how she describes them. Thanks!!!


 I enjoyed her review as well!   





DLuxJessica said:


> Brilliant review! I might have to check out more of her videos (translation: "Goodbye, Sunday afternoon... HELLO YOUTUBE!")


 I love her reviews on high end products, she does tend to lean towards loving everything most of the time, but I really enjoyed this particular review as it was really well rounded.   





Missyrocks said:


> thanks for heads up. I subscribe to her but it didn't show up so I didn't know she reviewed these. Wow, best lipsticks ever is quite the review vs. Temptalia!


 Sure! Yeah, some of my videos don't show up for me either. Not sure why that happens on YT sometimes.  Right? Completely opposite of Temptalia. Rae showcased the product beautifully.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Sep 13, 2015)

New review on YT by a Serein. Not bad but she mispronounces the name as "Lubu-teen".


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 13, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > Mine are on back order from NM and I'm already contemplating what to get next. I'm most excited for the matte Rouge, followed by Zoulou!
> ...


  Both matte and satin Rouges, Zoulou and Survivita.


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 13, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Thanks for your kindness my dear!  I know you posted to me that you went through a similar incident on the freeway. Ugh, so sorry. It's so frightening. I'm very glad that you are fine too my friend! I couldn't find your post to me & I couldn't quote from my ipad when I read it. The kids just left
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Congratulations!! Amazing news, you're going to be a great grandma


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 13, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Congratulations!! Amazing news, you're going to be a great grandma








 Aww, thanks so much for your very kind wishes my dear! I really really appreciate it! I can't wait!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 13, 2015)

Too early to know if a boy or girl??? Congrats, super happy for you and your entire family!!!! Best thing about being a grandparent you can send them back to their parent's. Or as my grandparent's would say....our grandchildren are perfect, it is their in the pain in the a$$ parent's that drive us nuts. As well as...our grandchildren are perfect, until their parent's show up. They had 9 with 8 years between the oldest and the youngest. Yes, they would have all of us at their summer home for most of the summer. Nope our parent's would not allowed to hover. As my grandmother made it clear, I raised 4 children just fine. So go away.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 13, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Too early to know if a boy or girl??? Congrats, super happy for you and your entire family!!!! Best thing about being a grandparent you can send them back to their parent's. Or as my grandparent's would say....our grandchildren are perfect, it is their in the pain in the a$$ parent's that drive us nuts. As well as...our grandchildren are perfect, until their parent's show up. They had 9 with 8 years between the oldest and the youngest. Yes, they would have all of us at their summer home for most of the summer. Nope our parent's would not allowed to hover. As my grandmother made it clear, I raised 4 children just fine. So go away.







  Too early, AND...they do not want to know the sex until it's born 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My daughter in law said to us, there are so few if any good surprises in life that we think it would be nice to just be surprised 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks so much Ash, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 13, 2015)

ashievic said:


> *To me the Matte red resembles the bottom of the shoes red the best*. As for the darker vamp colors, these can be worn with super pale skin. You can tone them down and acceptable for work place. Then amp them up when you want a true full blown vamp. For the spots from your vacation. Might want to try Chanel LeBlanc. Panama had the same effect on my mother's super pale skin. Thirty days of the entire line of LeBlanc and her skin was back to normal. As the cleanser, toner, spot remover, serum, moisturizer. Face peel is another way to go. But my Mom refused to do that. Based on her skin is so pale, think of Snow White she didn't want to mess it up forever. Again, you must use it twice a day, for at least 30 days, and it really does work.
> 
> Yes, she has tried LePrairie, Shiesdo or however it spelled, Armani, but Chanel has worked the best. They also have a 4 week thing she used too. Once it got under control, she now uses Chanel Subimage and no more issues. Hope this helps you. Nudes with super pale skin can be tricky. Since you can look like the walking dead, literally.


  Yes and I think that's why it's the most popular one out of the 3.


----------



## beautycool (Sep 13, 2015)

Hey elegant one brill news that is  Congratulations to you all grandma how lovely    Thank you all for you're swatches  Now I'm just waiting for my sheer red to arrive or to have a dispatch email would be nice since I ordered it Friday or Thursday  Cannot remember what day I was still in the us then . So maybe it was Thursday  Cannot wait to recieve it and hope the colour suits me I don't wear a lot of reds  As I'm not a red person really but did need a red first ))  I wonder why they CL didn't bring a red lip liner out ?   Anyhow lovely swatches keep them coming everyone rocks thank you


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 13, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Thanks for your kindness my dear!  I know you posted to me that you went through a similar incident on the freeway. Ugh, so sorry. It's so frightening. I'm very glad that you are fine too my friend! I couldn't find your post to me & I couldn't quote from my ipad when I read it. The kids just left
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congratulations on being grandparents!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 13, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> congratulations on being grandparents!!


  That's SO nice of you!!!! Thanks dear.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 13, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Anyhow lovely swatches keep them coming everyone rocks thank you








 Thanks so much BC that's very sweet of you! I hope you love your red sheer as much as I do.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 13, 2015)

So I finally placed an order...Raeviewer's video helped me decide for sure...

  Had to go with NM because I had a gift card, but it's on backorder now....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Expected to ship no later than 10/07....


----------



## beautycool (Sep 13, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Funny you should mention this. I get food stamps. I don't work and alimony is my income. But I also live in low income housing (that sounds worse than it is, I actually have a very nice apartment in a ritzy neighborhood)...so my rent is low. I _carefully_ budget and do without extras like eating out, or driving long distances, or going to the movies so that I can afford makeup. It's literally the one thing I spend money on.   I was really hurt when some troll from another social media site blasted me for buying a Kate Spade purse (which I only bought because I had a Nordstrom Note for $80 off any purchase) and my CL lipstick. They accused me of "abusing the welfare system." And it's like...no, I do have a limited income. I hate the idea that if you are on any kind of assistance you shouldn't be able to get nice things. /end rant


  Ah Hun that's awful  hugs xx  I know that people abuse the system over here and stricter rules have been put in place now but they will and do abuse it still  There are people whom have council property's that rent out to others and pocket that rent . When that council place could be going to a family that needs it  There are people on drugs that have god knows what money coming in ( mmm to buy more drugs ) and or they get free methadone to try n help kick the habit or what ever they get methadone for ( Nhs funded takes the P ) when I have been told I am not allowed to have my yearly smear checks now I should be having my smears every year till 2020 and because of the new rules of the Nhs about the hpv or what ever it called being the cause THEY THINK IT CAUSES CANCER ( Mmm But it's not scientifically proven ) like my doc said lol but rules have changed so obviously there are many women like me in the uk That cannot have there yearly smears to keep on top if the nasty cells come back ( hence if you have had these cells before and yearly checks you not allowed to have continuing yearly checks unless hpv is found nice ah some cases hpv is not flaming present  I be two years overdue for a smear next feb  My smear isn't due with Nhs till 2017 So yer I could have cin2 again and cannot be checked   I had my doctors surgery ( nurse ) do my test end of July it was and it got tested it makes it to the lab they check it and if not due for one they scrap it nice one !!!! But it's ok for the Nhs to fund people on drugs for methadone how ever u spell it  Or to give away money when people don't need it as scanking welfare system  Oh it's sickining and does my head in  I think it costs the Nhs like 150 pounds for every smear a person had including the pap testing well around that figure I suppose so if you have ten ladies and all need reg tests done once a year for ten years like myself  That's a lot of money isn't it a hell of a lot So instead of putting people's health first and funding it still they don't  They putting our life's at risk not only mine but others are going through same thing   How can they do this I don't know  It all changed a few years ago I don't know when but Nhs guidelines for this changed being they think THINK hpv causes it  So if you test and you test positive for hpv you get the yearly smears regardless of you had cin1 etc or not arghhhhh Where as if you have had cin 1 cin2 and treatment like I have and test negative with the hpv testing you don't get yearly checks no more  How's that work  Rant over ..... I don't know what the rules are for the USA . I suppose you can have smear testing anytime as you are covered by health insurance . But it's free here so why should I pay for it when my husband pays his taxes lol like 2K A month sometimes it's never less than one k never .  Anyhows I'm having one done in dec me n the hubby are going to pay for it ( London I think not sure ATM )  But if I get to see a gyne before then I try n get them to do my pap so it don't get rejected as they sure cannot reject hospitals I think   Sad ah messing with people's lives


----------



## beautycool (Sep 13, 2015)

Sorry prob too much info and people may not agree with what I am saying  But I just needed to get it off my chest as I been worrying for ages .  especially on holiday and I should of been not worrying all this happened a few weeks before holiday   Sorry everyone !!!!!! I really do think that something is wrong whether it's that cin2 back or worse or whether I have a cyst again or adenymisis again ( which I got rid of when I became pregnant )  Anyhows sorry ;( I just been keeping it in for long time and it's hurting me xx


----------



## beautycool (Sep 13, 2015)

Medgal that red on you Hun gorgeous


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 13, 2015)

OMG. I went to the park today and was at a friend's house. I had the CL lipstick in my purse. In the few hours I was outside and the time I spent at my friends' place (which was maybe 76 or so) it got really, really soft. When I went to put it on my lips the tip got all smushed and came off. It's salvageable and it was just the tip, but to lose any amount of this spendy lipstick sucks! I'd return it to Sephora but it's not their fault that it melted. I shouldn't have taken it when I knew I was going to be outside. But then, I've never had a lipstick melt on me that quickly.


----------



## beautycool (Sep 13, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> OMG. I went to the park today and was at a friend's house. I had the CL lipstick in my purse. In the few hours I was outside and the time I spent at my friends' place (which was maybe 76 or so) it got really, really soft. When I went to put it on my lips the tip got all smushed and came off. It's salvageable and it was just the tip, but to lose any amount of this spendy lipstick sucks! I'd return it to Sephora but it's not their fault that it melted. I shouldn't have taken it when I knew I was going to be outside. But then, I've never had a lipstick melt on me that quickly.


  So sorry to hear that gosh  What is in these lipsticks that other products haven't got ? I mean to make them like it to melt ? Weird they must have a diff or some ingredient don't you think  That's so diff from mac and tom ford lippys  Does it look a mess or is it ok   I feel for you paying all that out for  a lipstick and it doing that atleast we can take a mac or tom ford etc lipstick and know it won't just melt like that !!!!


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 13, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Sad ah messing with people's lives


  Most of the people on cash aid or food stamps are not on drugs. Most of them are working, too. It's a myth that we're all sitting around unemployed, getting loaded and wasting the taxpayers' money. A lot of times it's situations like mine. I was a stay at home mom for ten years and when I tried to go back to work, I found it was really hard to get hired. That's why I am going back to school. 

  Pap smears are not required every year. It's totally within the bounds of good medicine to give you one every few years. At least you can get in to see a doctor! I have a two month wait before I can see anyone.


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 13, 2015)

beautycool said:


> I feel for you paying all that out for a lipstick and it doing that atleast we can take a mac or tom ford etc lipstick and know it won't just melt like that !!!!


  I'm not sure why it melted so easily, Is it the formula, or was it just too hot? My other lipsticks didn't do this. I will say the formula is very moisturizing, so I guess it makes sense that they'd be a bit softer. 

  It doesn't look like a mess, but it's going to be harder to apply it now that it's a weird shape.


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 13, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> New review on YT by a Serein. Not bad but she mispronounces the name as "Lubu-teen".


  The correct way to pronounce it is LOU - BO- TIN ...right?


----------



## beautycool (Sep 13, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Most of the people on cash aid or food stamps are not on drugs. Most of them are working, too. It's a myth that we're all sitting around unemployed, getting loaded and wasting the taxpayers' money. A lot of times it's situations like mine. I was a stay at home mom for ten years and when I tried to go back to work, I found it was really hard to get hired. That's why I am going back to school.   Pap smears are not required every year. It's totally within the bounds of good medicine to give you one every few years. At least you can get in to see a doctor! I have a two month wait before I can see anyone.


  Ah Hun x I meant people that are on drugs lol having there methadone paid for by Nhs  And having benefits and spending money on drugs still I bet there are some out there taking there methadone and having drugs still I bet  Anyhow on about the Pap test before the test was invented ( hpv testing ) I was on yearly smears when had these bad cells  Now they invented the testing it's only for the ladies whom test positive so everyone else can suffer it's not scientifically proven yer that hpv is present when you have the cin1/2/3  So why change it why not let us have our yearly smears still if requested by gyne this was back in 2009 and 2010 I had the treatment  Been clear ever since  Hubby said to the doctor it been nice to know if I had the virus that CAN OR THINK CAN CAUSE /lead to cancer  Bevase back then this testing wasn't out in the uk then I was tested in feb last year as when you have smears they test u for hpv now since what 2012 not sure  Maybe later !!!!!! . Anyhow because I tested negative ong I'm not getting tested every year does that make sense . When I'm suppose to be getting tested as have a letter back in 2010 that states ( under the old guidelines ) that I need to be tested to prevent this )  Hard for me to explain this !!!!!! .   It's just not me in this boat there are other women to believe me .  So becase I have not tested positive my yearly smears go out the window  Had I tested postibe and have these cells I would get yearly checks  That's great that is   There's a certain percentage like what 70 percent that women have this hpv virus thingy and that can cause problems  But like me and others what about the other percentage like me  That I may not have the virus but still get cin1/23 etc we cannot get tested !!!!! So me or others could be sitting here and have cin1/2/3 and not really know about it and just get the symptoms ( some women don't have anything ) then by the time out smears are due mmm that cin1 or cin2 could of grown to cin3 etc or to full blown cancer nice  Because the Nhs guidelines madness that  I know my cells grew from cin1 to 2 within 6 months  That's why I was on yearly checks  Do you understand now  It's due to this stupid virus thingy that they think can or may be connected with the cin1 etc that they rather do the yearly checks for smears with ladies whom test positive for this testing  What about the rest of us that have the cin1-2-3 that test negative  And that need our yearly checks to stop the cells from growing inside us ? That's what I'm on about Hun


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 13, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :frenz: Thanks for your kindness my dear!  I know you posted to me that you went through a similar incident on the freeway. Ugh, so sorry. It's so frightening. I'm very glad that you are fine too my friend! I couldn't find your post to me & I couldn't quote from my ipad when I read it. The kids just left   & YES!!!! We are going to be GRANDPARENTS  :yaay: I was so emotional all weekend.  Yes, I LOVED her review! I feel the same way about them that she did. Too bad she made me want a few more.


  CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 13, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I'm not sure why it melted so easily, Is it the formula, or was it just too hot? My other lipsticks didn't do this. I will say the formula is very moisturizing, so I guess it makes sense that they'd be a bit softer.
> 
> It doesn't look like a mess, but it's going to be harder to apply it now that it's a weird shape.


  Did you have the condom on it?

  I think along with the lipstick being creamy, the packaging also draws & attracts heat easily which is why I think the condom was included to keep the packing from attracting light/heat thus making the lipstick easy to break & melt.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 13, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!








 Thanks so much dear!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 13, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Thanks for your kindness my dear!  I know you posted to me that you went through a similar incident on the freeway. Ugh, so sorry. It's so frightening. I'm very glad that you are fine too my friend! I couldn't find your post to me & I couldn't quote from my ipad when I read it. The kids just left
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Congrats!!!!


----------



## beautycool (Sep 13, 2015)

Sorry Hun you may not get it  Others may not understand what I'm on about  It says on the British page I cannot remember where me n hubby saw it now either stating every women with history of cin1-2-3 should be checked yearly . Whether or not you test positive for this virus . That was old guidelines . It's still on the British advisory website But on the Nhs website it says differently  That if you test positive for it you given yearly checks if you have the cin1-2-3 and test positive or something like that Onvoisly the British health thingy has left it on the website as it's true and they agree with it all But cannot do nothing about it as it's the Nhs  I will try n get a gyne app prob take months n months then I can see if they will do a smear  But I said to hubby may aswell pay for it if I haven't seen a gyne by dec x atleast  2017 my next smear  Can you imagine just to say if I had cin2 now and then by next year it grew to cin3 means more treatments and more risks  Isaid to him nice that isn't it  Where as they would of kept the old rules and stuck to them with or without the virus testing my cells wouldn't get that far if I have had my yearly checks does that make sense now ??? I'm not having ago I'm just trying to somehow see what I'm on about being when ever I write something it gets confusing for others to read  as I'm not always clear Anyhow I said to the hubby if that's the way they wanna play it  Loads of women will be fighting cancer maybe by the time they get tested  As it's every three years for me now and everyone else  So you can have one woman that has never had cin1-2-3 in her life  Has a smear test first time comes back negative  You can have another woman that's had cin2 and not entitled to yearly smear no more being she's had the history of the cells but no viru tested negative for virus so can't have yearly checks   Mmmmm ok Or you can have another woman that tested positive for the virus and nothing no cells as of yet and on yearly checks mmmmm Or you can have another woman that has had her smears every three years  Or you have a woman whoms had cin3 before  Or cin2  Not allowed her yearly smears as no virus positive testings found  So yep they tell her every three years  So two years go past and she's still waiting  And she may have some symptoms but she may not  Then she has her smear done on the third year on Nhs  Sticking to the so called guidelines  And woola she has full blown cancer  Not nice is it  But hey that's what can happen you know !!!!   That's the scenarios  See how I mean now Hun   See why for certain women me n others when have had history of cin1-2-3  We should be tested every year for ten years  Just to check n be safe !!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 13, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Congrats!!!!


  Thank you hun! I'm soooo excited about it!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 13, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> That sux. I'm trying to understand, though. Is the issue they won't accept anything returned or that you couldn't exchange the damaged and had to make a new order instead? They both suck, but is it Saks won't accept anything back that's not new? Even damaged?


  They're accepting the return...just no replacement.  I'll get my money back once they receive the item, and soonest FedEx will pickup allegedly is Tuesday.  First store I've ever had this issue.  So if I reorder, no 10% off and no 10% ebates, plus I'd have to deal with them and their glacial shipping again, so no thank you.   





boschicka said:


> When I've received damaged items from Saks, they are unapologetic and just issue a refund.  You have to reorder the product.  Annoying.  How about give my feedback to the shipping department that things need to be handled better?!?  At the very least.


  I'm sorry to hear you've had similar experiences.  I've emailed customer service, decimated them in a survey I was sent, and left on beck of a product review (if they post it, which I doubt).  





ashievic said:


> Ladies, let us handle this in a manner it will hurt them greatly. Contact the States Attorney office of the State you live in. File a complaint, then go to BBB and lodge a complaint. Then call your local news channel for investigative reporting. There are laws in place to handle this type of thing. Also contact the method you paid and fight the charges. You can not be charged for having to return a damaged product before credit is given. Calm, lethal heads will prevail.....do NOT mess with a woman with a broken lipstick.


  Hopefully, it won't come to that.  I'll dispute the charges to my credit card if they give me trouble with the return...that's REALLY bad for vendors, so I'm sure it'll be fine.  Don't order from Saks...lesson learned.  





jaykayes said:


> Oh man. I had to order from Saks (back order now so I can change my mind coz I have time to) because no other stores ship internationally for free. BG, Nordies and NM do not. Sephora is OOS and don't do back orders. And rather than go through a forwarding address in the US, I thought it'd be faster and better to just get free international shipping. Any other stores have the Louboutin lippies? I'm afraid Saks might screw this order up for me.


  I'll just keep my fingers crossed your order is ok.  It probably will be, but if not, buckle up because their customer service is TERRIBLE.


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 13, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Did you have the condom on it?
> 
> I think along with the lipstick being creamy, the packaging also draws & attracts heat easily which is why I think the condom was included to keep the packing from attracting light/heat thus making the lipstick easy to break & melt.


  No, I didn't have the condom on it. But it's not like the lipstick was left out in the sun. There was no light hitting it. Right before I used it, it had been sitting in my purse in a 76 degree house.


----------



## katred (Sep 13, 2015)

Hey everyone,   Just wanted to leave a reminder to please keep discussions on topic for each thread. If you're wondering about where you can discuss things that aren't specifically makeup related, definitely check out the "chatter" forum. There may already be a thread for the subject you're interested in, or you can just start a new one!   Thanks!  Please proceed with sharing the Louboutin love...


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 13, 2015)

Oh man. I just tried to apply my lipstick and it's really soft. Too soft to use. I have it in the fridge now. If it can't be salvaged, I'm returning it. I'm really pissed this happened. I've never had a lipstick melt this easily.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 13, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Oh man. I just tried to apply my lipstick and it's really soft. Too soft to use. I have it in the fridge now. If it can't be salvaged, I'm returning it. I'm really pissed this happened. I've never had a lipstick melt this easily.


  I get what you are talking about! I find the bullets soften pretty quick too! I havent even touched my replacement lipsticks after having paid so much for it! I dont have the same issue with satins though. But with mattes the cores soften too quick !And I havent even kept them outside of the box or the cabinet where i store my lipsticks. I hope its still salvageable and will settle down to normal once cooled down . It is really annoying that you have to be SO much extra careful with these!!


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I get what you are talking about! I find the bullets soften pretty quick too! I havent even touched my replacement lipsticks after having paid so much for it! I dont have the same issue with satins though. But with mattes the cores soften too quick !And I havent even kept them outside of the box or the cabinet where i store my lipsticks. I hope its still salvageable and will settle down to normal once cooled down . It is really annoying that you have to be SO much extra careful with these!!


  Yeah, lesson learned. I won't be taking these with me the next time I'm going to be outdoors.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 13, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Yeah, lesson learned. I won't be taking these with me the next time I'm going to be outdoors.


  Maybe, except I'm not sure I'm ok to not use and have to baby a lipstick like that.  It's pretty disappointing in what otherwise seems like a fantastic product.  Maybe I will not be quick to replace my damaged one...


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 13, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I went with the matte, based on if I really want to jazz it up, a clear tiny touch of lipgloss would make it sorta like satin. I have a boatload of sheer lipsticks from Chanel, but I rarely wear them. Of course my father has stated, since CL has an outstanding product, you will no longer need to purchase more, correct???? Mama's Eton Moi has been delayed until tomorrow. Rainy day and cold in Chicago. Of course once I dig out the woolies, it will zoom to 100.
> 
> *I figured out the little cover for the lipsticks is a condom for the gnome in the garden*....or a little mitten for him for that area....I did ask brother about the breaking of lipstick. Based on he is truly a scientist and lived in the jungles of Panama. Truly the women down there even in the little villages stuck in the jungle have perfect makeup 24/7. He said it was like dealing with body temperature. When the body temp zooms and then drops quickly something about cells and structure. So he suggested a slow return to normal from stupid hot temps would be better. As in don't put in the freezer, idiot (meaning me) since I have no patience.
> 
> ...


   Lauren I LOVE RL Matte on you------but then you look pretty in everything!!!  BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 13, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Vee, I'll check in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This is the scariest thing _EVER. _Some of those truckers are nuts!!!!  I'm glad you guys are ok!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 13, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Aww, you are so sweet! Yeah, I was pretty upset & then I couldn't sleep very well. I agree...seems like awful evil people escape everything!
> 
> That's just too cute that you love to hear me ramble
> 
> ...


 So pretty!  I LOVE both.  They look really  pretty on your skin!!!


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 13, 2015)

Um...how long you think it would take for a lipstick to firm up? It's been in there for hours and it is not any firmer. 

_will _it firm up? or is it like...once it's melted it's melted? Because seriously, if my $90 lipstick is ruined, it's going back to Sephora.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Sep 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh you're too funny!!!!
> 
> Thanks JG----I absolutely love the formula.
> 
> ...


  Also I ordered the sheer as well. But I guess by now that should be no surprise. ADDICTS WE ALL ARE!


----------



## maeonsaturday (Sep 13, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'll just keep my fingers crossed your order is ok. It probably will be, but if not, buckle up because their customer service is TERRIBLE.


Just how slow_ is _their shipping, anyway? Compared to the rest?


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 13, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> You look stunning, Meddy!  The shade is perfection on you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 13, 2015)

Yeah, they made these lipsticks too freaking soft. I am really peeved I spent this much on a lipstick that broke on me. I've never had this happen before in my life, a lipstick melting under not-very-hot circumstances. I don't think mine can be salvaged


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 13, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> You look stunning, Meddy!  The shade is perfection on you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   It looks pretty on you though!  I think I would try it with one of the lip definers---line & fill---you'll see a world of difference.  The lip definers are magical.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 13, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Quick impression of Eton Moi, it is the slightly darker sister of CT Glastonberry or whatever it is named. I also want you to know if with my brain injury I was able to handle a slip knot in the ribbon with no issues. Once Daddy goes to work on Monday, I will take pics on both and on Mama's lips. Yes, I have issues with the scar on my face....so you get to see Mama instead of me. Which nude in CL do you think world best for Pink Casper's???? Remember Mr. Ford's nude pull orange/coral on me. Also the bullet was intact. It is a lovely weapon. Would make a handy ice pick for any of us who are bartenders. I think I am vamped out. I must have a fever.....


    Maybe this vid can help you decide on a nude:   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Dxk9IZy8bI


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 13, 2015)

Rococotte and Survivita are on their way and I'm pretty sure the next two will be bikini and just nothing, but I'm still debating whether the rouge matte is more important. This price is really making me choose and I'm so bad at choosing... I thought my YSL lippies were expensive and I still bought like 20 tubes. I wish there were more lip swatches out there. I know I could just go in to the store but then I'll end up getting all three and then falling in love with a couple more. The sheer colors are actually looking really amazing on you ladies, and I originally thought I could skip the sheers. I am a little worried about how soft they are, I'm super careful about breaking or melting, but I use up soft lipsticks really fast because they deposit more product with each swipe.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 13, 2015)

ashievic said:


> My excitement for a Sat night was swatch all the vamps I own. I truly do not own anything like Eton Moi. It is the darkest vamp I own, except for a pure black one I have. It is a blacken purple/plum/burgundy. I own several off the wall Mac vamp's, again nothing close. This color is not for the faint of heart. However, you can make it appear more normal if you add a clear gloss over it and blot. I really like it. But I am out there for vamps. I will be keeping it. no wait, it is Mama's oops. Might have to go missing from her stash.


    I really, really wanted EM but when I watched a video it appeared to have more purple in it.  I look dreadful in purple!  I opted for  Djalouzi instead because it appeared to
   have more brown in it.  Looking forward to seeing Mama pics.  I might still end up w/EM.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 13, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Yeah, they made these lipsticks too freaking soft. I am really peeved I spent this much on a lipstick that broke on me. I've never had this happen before in my life, a lipstick melting under not-very-hot circumstances. I don't think mine can be salvaged


    OMG Pande---I didn't realize your's broke too


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> OMG Pande---I didn't realize your's broke too


  The tip broke off and I've had the thing in my fridge for hours but it's still too soft to use.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 13, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> https://m.youtube.com/user/RAEview


  I enjoyed her review and swatches!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Brilliant review! I might have to check out more of her videos (translation: "Goodbye, Sunday afternoon... HELLO YOUTUBE!")


    I was waiting for her CL review since last week.  She mentioned that she would be doing one and I happen to really enjoy her reviews.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Mine are on back order from NM and I'm already contemplating what to get next. I'm most excited for the matte Rouge, followed by Zoulou!


    You will LOVE Zoulou------I tried it on Friday and I'm wearing it Monday.  It is so pretty and very wearable.  It should be perfect w/the Saki lip definer!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> The tip broke off and I've had the thing in my fridge for hours but it's still too soft to use.


  Wow---that's just nuts!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Right? Completely opposite of Temptalia. Rae showcased the product beautifully.


    .......and she acknowledged not having properly prepped her lips w/exfoliation and/or lip balm.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 14, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I thought so, but not in a bad way...in a I'm not sure I personally need another coral-leaning pink way.  It's a pretty color, and I bet it will look beautiful on you!  Fingers crossed, but since no swatches yet, I will assume it did not...safe travels!


 Thanks Allie! Got to the beach in one piece.   





ashievic said:


> Quick impression of Eton Moi, it is the slightly darker sister of CT Glastonberry or whatever it is named. I also want you to know if with my brain injury I was able to handle a slip knot in the ribbon with no issues. Once Daddy goes to work on Monday, I will take pics on both and on Mama's lips. Yes, I have issues with the scar on my face....so you get to see Mama instead of me. Which nude in CL do you think world best for Pink Casper's???? Remember Mr. Ford's nude pull orange/coral on me. Also the bullet was intact. It is a lovely weapon. Would make a handy ice pick for any of us who are bartenders. I think I am vamped out. I must have a fever.....


  Ash, are you talking mattes? I'm a yellow Casper and I love Just Nothing, but not sure if it would turn orange on you.  





GreenEyedAllie said:


> It's SOOOO pretty!!!  That is my kind of color!  I bet that looks gorgeous on you!  Thanks for the swatches!


  Enjoy!  





LauraLara said:


> You know, if this color had a matching blush, it would be AMAZING. It's one of those natural corals that would just look so good as a full face set. Blush, lipstick, and then a hint of the blush on the eyelids. Can I use a 90 dollar lipstick as a cream blusher? Is that allowed? You may have talked me into ANOTHER color.


  Might be a bit greasy for the face! But yes, that would be a nice set, can you imagine the cost? :shock: 





Psych1 said:


> Not sure if this has already been posted, but YouTube Vlogger Raeview tries on about 10 CL shades in her review video. (Bengali, All three Reds, Pluminette, Rose du Desert, Just Nothing & a few more).  She gets right to it, no excess talking etc.   https://m.youtube.com/user/RAEview


 Great review!   





Psych1 said:


> So pretty!!! Thank goodness it arrived right before you left!


 Hehheh, yup!   





LauraLara said:


> Okay, finally got the chance to go back through the whole thread. I bought Survivita and Rococote. I need to try to be more responsible, so I'm not going to buy more until next month. BUT, I'm gna have to decide on the next color... I like the mermaid tail design of the sheers so maybe loubiminette or whatever the name is. But I'm pretty sure Just Nothing will be one of them since it looks amazing on you ladies. I'm starting to think a red might be smart because I have a black and gold purse I want to put it in and black, gold and red look so amazing together. These are expensive lipsticks, so I'm going to treat them as accessories that must match an outfit  so maybe Just Nothing and the matte red? Maybe miss loubi pending swatches


  Have you worn them yet? Nice choices.  





laurennnxox said:


> :getyou:  Dang you Ernie!!!!!!!!!!  This one went right into my loves. Yet another added to the list. I'm trying to hold off on getting more until the VIBR sale! You're making it hard. :lmao:


 Sorry, well not really! :bouquet:  





elegant-one said:


> Oh, I got the Leanue lip definder :haha:  I REALLY love it! It is lighter than my natural lip shade but it works. It gives a lovely nude finish. I'm getting Nats as well though. The texture is smooth but firm & creates a lovely base coat to the lips.


  I agree! Nice as a base for the lighter shades as well!  





Yazmin said:


> Both matte and satin Rouges, Zoulou and Survivita.


  Very nice!  





JerseyGirl said:


> :dancin:   So I finally placed an order...Raeviewer's video helped me decide for sure...  Had to go with NM because I had a gift card, but it's on backorder now....:durr:   Expected to ship no later than 10/07....


  Which one/ones did you get?  





pandorablack said:


> OMG. I went to the park today and was at a friend's house. I had the CL lipstick in my purse. In the few hours I was outside and the time I spent at my friends' place (which was maybe 76 or so) it got really, really soft. When I went to put it on my lips the tip got all smushed and came off. It's salvageable and it was just the tip, but to lose any amount of this spendy lipstick sucks! I'd return it to Sephora but it's not their fault that it melted. I shouldn't have taken it when I knew I was going to be outside. But then, I've never had a lipstick melt on me that quickly.


 Are you kidding? That's so frustrating. :getyou:  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Pretty color!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] I enjoyed her review and swatches![/COLOR]


 Hi Meddy! Hope you had a blast!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Hi Meddy! Hope you had a blast!






Hi there Ernie!  We had a fabulous time.  I wore my RL, satin lippy and I'm totally smitten & obsessed!!!!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hi [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]there Ernie!  We had a fabulous time.  I wore my RL, satin lippy and I'm totally smitten & obsessed!!!![/COLOR]


 That's great! Glad you love the l/s, now we need to be so careful with them. :encore:


----------



## ashievic (Sep 14, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Anyhow lovely swatches keep them coming everyone rocks thank you


  I read someplace the lipliner is suppose to match your natural lip color. Not to compete with the color of the whatever shade of lipstick you are wearing. So a fancy version of Dior clear lip liner that does the same thing.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 14, 2015)

Mama has informed the powers that be of the breakage problem of the lipsticks. Let's see what she finds out.


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm worried now. The heat is not the problem because she ordered it from a UK website and she is in the UK, where it's freezing now..


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 14, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'll just keep my fingers crossed your order is ok. It probably will be, but if not, buckle up because their customer service is TERRIBLE.


  that does suck, girl.  Jeez.  They should replace it because it wasn't your fault, although they can pin it on the delivery.  However, they chose that delivery company.  And I love the description as glacial delivery- one of my fave lines from Devil Wears Prada when Meryl tells her to please continue to move at a glacial pace.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 14, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> They're accepting the return...just no replacement.  I'll get my money back once they receive the item, and soonest FedEx will pickup allegedly is Tuesday.  First store I've ever had this issue.  So if I reorder, no 10% off and no 10% ebates, plus I'd have to deal with them and their glacial shipping again, so no thank you. I'm sorry to hear you've had similar experiences.  I've emailed customer service, decimated them in a survey I was sent, and left on beck of a product review (if they post it, which I doubt). Hopefully, it won't come to that.  I'll dispute the charges to my credit card if they give me trouble with the return...that's REALLY bad for vendors, so I'm sure it'll be fine.  Don't order from Saks...lesson learned. I'll just keep my fingers crossed your order is ok.  It probably will be, but if not, buckle up because their customer service is TERRIBLE.


p  I would also leave the details of your ordeal on their IG page. And then, just sit back and wait for them to switch gears before COB.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 14, 2015)

Mama already has a response from NM Dallas corporate. They are contacting the company and making them aware this unacceptable and what will they do about it??? See, Mama does have the ability to get to big wigs quickly....As for the color Eton Moi, think of TF Black Cherry nail polish. Gotta go cook.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 14, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> Just how slow_ is _their shipping, anyway? Compared to the rest?


  For me a slow Nordstrom delivery (and they tend to be the slowest for me), takes 4-5 days.  This took 8 (7, if I take out Labor Day), so almost double.  I'm sure where you live plays into that (i.e., maybe Nordstroms is super fast for someone else).  For me, Sephora has delivered in as little as next day...I think because of when I placed the order and how close I must be to the distribution center for that item.  What is true for domestic may not be true for international, though...so like maybe yours will take this side of forever or be extremely fast.  Hard to say.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 14, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I'm worried now. The heat is not the problem because she ordered it from a UK website and she is in the UK, where it's freezing now..


So, I'm gonna put on my scientist hat for a moment.  Some chemicals are really resistant to temperature changes, and some are not.  Of the ones that are not, sometimes it is only heat or only cold that affects them and then there are some that respond poorly to both.  Recently, many cosmetic companies have been moving away from synthetic chemicals and to more 'natural' oils, etc.  Take BITE Beauty.  Their lipsticks are notorious for sweating, and this is likely due to the oils and other ingredients they use.  TF going bad quickly is probably a different symptom of the same issue (temperature-sensitivity).  As much as the public is becoming more and  more opposed to synthetic chemicals in cosmetics, they are often used for good reason (stability, preservatives, etc.) as well as being cheaper.  I read about how CL lipsticks have a lot of oils and have taken out some synthetics...this could be the result.  Think about how butters and margarines behave at different temperatures...these oils versus synthetics are no different. 

  It's a trade-off, and it doesn't mean the quality is poor per se...just that the formula is more sensitive.  For $90 a person may not be happy with that, but chemistry (especially 'natural' (Bleh, I HATE that phrase now) chemistry) is difficult, and I assure you these companies do not do much in the way of testing the product in a way that would identify this problem.  They send it out, hope for the best, and factor in write-offs into their bottom line.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 14, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> that does suck, girl.  Jeez.  They should replace it because it wasn't your fault, although they can pin it on the delivery.  However, they chose that delivery company.  And I love the description as glacial delivery- one of my fave lines from Devil Wears Prada when Meryl tells her to please continue to move at a glacial pace.
> 
> I LOVE that movie and Meryl is perfection in it!  Yeah, it doesn't make sense to not send a replacement.  If they send a replacement, they keep my money and I'm a happier customer who may purchase from them again.  If they don't, they gamble at losing the sale entirely and me as a customer.  I mentioned it was my first time with them, and they really seemed like they could care less.
> 
> ...


  At this point, I've kinda expended the amount of energy on them that I'm willing to as long as they credit me properly and in a timely manner.  If not, you and Ash are right that there are many ways to skin a cat. (except not for reals...poor kitty!)


----------



## Kaidan (Sep 14, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I'm worried now. The heat is not the problem because she ordered it from a UK website and she is in the UK, where it's freezing now..


  That's awful!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] You don't dare say anything to them either----everyone is so angry, it seems!!!![/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF]That's for sure!!!  Such a sweet fur-baby!  We took Abby  to the wedding with us and she was so good.  We smuggled her into the hotel & kept her in her playpen while we attended the festivities.[/COLOR]           [COLOR=0000FF]So pretty!  I LOVE both.  They look really  pretty on your skin!!![/COLOR]





Medgal07 said:


> :shock: [COLOR=0000FF]Unbelievable!!   Are you kidding me.  I think I would have preferred interacting w/a person.  They don't have room for this nonsense---I heard they aren't doing[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    well---this could very well be a [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]reason why!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  It's other brands too------YSL & Charlotte Tilbury have had similar issues.[/COLOR]hboy:     [COLOR=0000FF] So pretty on you AWS!  You have perfect lips!!![/COLOR]     :agree:   [COLOR=0000FF]   Boo for Saks!!!!   I hope you love Just Nothing!!![/COLOR]      [COLOR=0000FF]Oh you poor thing!  I don't blame you one bit!!![/COLOR]:support:      :haha:   [COLOR=0000FF]   I wore Impera Sunday---I love it.  Move over Tom Ford So Vain!!!!!  I forgot to mention that this weekend I tried the  Safki Lip Definer with RL, Satin, Me Nude & Impera[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   and oh what a difference.   [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]The definer worked so beautifully with all three lipsticks.  I'm obsessed with it!!!  Maya arrived while we were away but I have not yet opened[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   it.[/COLOR]     :bigthumb:   [COLOR=0000FF]   Very confusing!!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]Yes---pink in the tube and both coral in the the & on her lips in that second photo.[/COLOR]:shock:     [COLOR=0000FF] Anybody we know????[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] First initial??????[/COLOR]:haha:      :lmao:   [COLOR=0000FF]   Impera is so nice---very wearable!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Now you're talking---that's exactly right!!! [/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] I saw i t a while ago---so cute.  Enjoyed seeing it again!!![/COLOR]





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Thank you so much P1[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Great swatches.  OMG---is that a matte????[/COLOR]hboy:   [COLOR=0000FF]   I purchased it in satin but I've not yet worn it.  I watched a video and the reviewer said the Bengali matte formula was more wearable because it's bright, w/o the sheen.[/COLOR]   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Dxk9IZy8bI    [COLOR=0000FF] It looks pretty on you though!  I think I would try it with one of the lip definers---line & fill---you'll see a world of difference.  The lip definers are magical.[/COLOR]


    Thank you, [@]Medgal07[/@]     I just don't want it to be that I to have to get/use something else to make a lip product at that price point work.   Hope you had a wonderful time at the wedding!      





ashievic said:


> I read someplace the lipliner is suppose to match your natural lip color. Not to compete with the color of the whatever shade of lipstick you are wearing. So a fancy version of Dior clear lip liner that does the same thing.


    That's what I read somewhere.    





ashievic said:


> Mama has informed the powers that be of the breakage problem of the lipsticks. Let's see what she finds out.


   Thanks to you both!     





mkoparanova said:


> I'm worried now. The heat is not the problem because she ordered it from a UK website and she is in the UK, where it's freezing now..


   Well...   





ashievic said:


> Mama already has a response from NM Dallas corporate. They are contacting the company and making them aware this unacceptable and what will they do about it??? See, Mama does have the ability to get to big wigs quickly....As for the color Eton Moi, think of TF Black Cherry nail polish. Gotta go cook.


   Very interesting!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 14, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> So, I'm gonna put on my scientist hat for a moment.  Some chemicals are really resistant to temperature changes, and some are not.  Of the ones that are not, sometimes it is only heat or only cold that affects them and then there are some that respond poorly to both.  Recently, many cosmetic companies have been moving away from synthetic chemicals and to more 'natural' oils, etc.  Take BITE Beauty.  Their lipsticks are notorious for sweating, and this is likely due to the oils and other ingredients they use.  TF going bad quickly is probably a different symptom of the same issue (temperature-sensitivity).  As much as the public is becoming more and  more opposed to synthetic chemicals in cosmetics, they are often used for good reason (stability, preservatives, etc.) as well as being cheaper.  I read about how CL lipsticks have a lot of oils and have taken out some synthetics...this could be the result.  Think about how butters and margarines behave at different temperatures...these oils versus synthetics are no different.
> 
> It's a trade-off, and it doesn't mean the quality is poor per se...just that the formula is more sensitive.  For $90 a person may not be happy with that, but chemistry (especially 'natural' (Bleh, I HATE that phrase now) chemistry) is difficult, and I assure you these companies do not do much in the way of testing the product in a way that would identify this problem.  They send it out, hope for the best, and factor in write-offs into their bottom line.


  Yep this is true! I was talking with my SA at Neiman's and we were talking about TF lipsticks going bad and the problem that is occurring CL and she stated the same thing. The lipsticks are expensive and it's because of the quality of how the lipsticks are formulated along with marketing of course but getting anything close to pure as possible is going to cost money. Personally I would rather pay more for quality than cheap and it's full of synthetic chemicals. I'll deal with the issues with TF & CL since I know the issue is because it's intended to be in my benefit. The CL lipsticks are amazing and I will stick with them and I'll still purchase TF as well, I'll just check my makeup ever so often and deal with any issues that transpire. I have great SAs so if I have any issues I will get my money back if I want to return anything, however I can understand if someone doesn't want to spend the money and have these issues.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 14, 2015)

So many times this!  But I'm also biased since I hate hate hate using liners (no matter how amazing they are and how much better/longer my application will be!).


----------



## ashievic (Sep 14, 2015)

I would not be surprised if the PR of CL comes out with these lipsticks are to be considered pieces of art. Hence more delicate and not meant to endure the wear and tear of other mundane lipsticks. It took 9 days for Nordy's to deliver a package with dumb post. That is 9 days after it was sent out.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 14, 2015)

While I understand the positives of superior or less chemical /mineral oil based formulations, I also feel that it is upto the brand to test its longevity & sustainability under normal conditions outside of the lab. when a consumer is ready to pay for the higher cost of materials/ingredients used, it is also required that the product they receive is tested to last a certain shelf life. while some SA's can be very helpful in replacing goods that has gone bad before the expected shelf life, a lot of us depend on online shopping for the purchases. The only option for me in case a product or lipstick going bad after few months of usage is to throw it out because at that point neither the retailer nor the company is going to assume responsibility for it! To me a mixture of best ingredients alone doesnt make a good product. Its execution, how long it lasts, shelf life, ease of usage, travel friendly etc counts. Unfortunately for me CL mattes have been a let down in that area (purely & solely based on my experience and IMO only).


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 14, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> So many times this!  But I'm also biased since I hate hate hate using liners (no matter how amazing they are and how much better/longer my application will be!).


 
  I don't like using liner much at all, myself


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 14, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> So, I'm gonna put on my scientist hat for a moment.  Some chemicals are really resistant to temperature changes, and some are not.  Of the ones that are not, sometimes it is only heat or only cold that affects them and then there are some that respond poorly to both.  Recently, many cosmetic companies have been moving away from synthetic chemicals and to more 'natural' oils, etc.  Take BITE Beauty.  Their lipsticks are notorious for sweating, and this is likely due to the oils and other ingredients they use.  TF going bad quickly is probably a different symptom of the same issue (temperature-sensitivity).  As much as the public is becoming more and  more opposed to synthetic chemicals in cosmetics, they are often used for good reason (stability, preservatives, etc.) as well as being cheaper.  I read about how CL lipsticks have a lot of oils and have taken out some synthetics...this could be the result.  Think about how butters and margarines behave at different temperatures...these oils versus synthetics are no different.
> 
> It's a trade-off, and it doesn't mean the quality is poor per se...just that the formula is more sensitive.  For $90 a person may not be happy with that, but chemistry (especially 'natural' (Bleh, I HATE that phrase now) chemistry) is difficult, and I assure you these companies do not do much in the way of testing the product in a way that would identify this problem.  They send it out, hope for the best, and factor in write-offs into their bottom line.


  Thank you for that, I'm starting to regret ordering from the US, I hope I receive them intact and I'll be extremely careful after that. As for Tom Ford lipsticks, as much as I love them, I'll think twice before buying one again. Half of my boys started smelling off a couple of months after I purchased them, same with one of the mattes. We can't return used makeup in the UK and I have too many lipsticks, so I can't use only one, out of fear that it will go off in a few months, at least not at that price.
  Anyway, if everything is okay, I'll be able to go to a store next week and I'll probably go home with Rose du desert and one of the liners.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 14, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> While I understand the positives of superior or less chemical /mineral oil based formulations, I also feel that it is upto the brand to test its longevity & sustainability under normal conditions outside of the lab. when a consumer is ready to pay for the higher cost of materials/ingredients used, it is also required that the product they receive is tested to last a certain shelf life. while some SA's can be very helpful in replacing goods that has gone bad before the expected shelf life, a lot of us depend on online shopping for the purchases. The only option for me in case a product or lipstick going bad after few months of usage is to throw it out because at that point neither the retailer nor the company is going to assume responsibility for it! To me a mixture of best ingredients alone doesnt make a good product. Its execution, how long it lasts, shelf life, ease of usage, travel friendly etc counts. Unfortunately for me CL mattes have been a let down in that area (purely & solely based on my experience and IMO only).


 
  I totally agree.
  I can't think of the ingredients or the product itself as quality if it melts and break like that. But that's my feeling.


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 14, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> While I understand the positives of superior or less chemical /mineral oil based formulations, I also feel that it is upto the brand to test its longevity & sustainability under normal conditions outside of the lab. when a consumer is ready to pay for the higher cost of materials/ingredients used, it is also required that the product they receive is tested to last a certain shelf life. while some SA's can be very helpful in replacing goods that has gone bad before the expected shelf life, a lot of us depend on online shopping for the purchases. The only option for me in case a product or lipstick going bad after few months of usage is to throw it out because at that point neither the retailer nor the company is going to assume responsibility for it! To me a mixture of best ingredients alone doesnt make a good product. Its execution, how long it lasts, shelf life, ease of usage, travel friendly etc counts. Unfortunately for me CL mattes have been a let down in that area (purely & solely based on my experience and IMO only).


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 14, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> While I understand the positives of superior or less chemical /mineral oil based formulations, *I also feel that it is upto the brand to test its longevity & sustainability under normal conditions outside of the lab.* when a consumer is ready to pay for the higher cost of materials/ingredients used, it is also required that the product they receive is tested to last a certain shelf life. while some SA's can be very helpful in replacing goods that has gone bad before the expected shelf life, a lot of us depend on online shopping for the purchases. The only option for me in case a product or lipstick going bad after few months of usage is to throw it out because at that point neither the retailer nor the company is going to assume responsibility for it! To me a mixture of best ingredients alone doesnt make a good product. Its execution, how long it lasts, shelf life, ease of usage, travel friendly etc counts. Unfortunately for me CL mattes have been a let down in that area (purely & solely based on my experience and IMO only).


Well, technically they ARE.  We are the guinea pigs.  To do the tests you are suggesting in the manner you would expect (pre-production) would be exorbitantly expensive.  Lipsticks would easily cost $100+.  Far cheaper and easier to write off returns and unhappy customers, possibly reformulate, or stop making the product if it's too much trouble and not profitable.  Maybe not a happy answer for us but a business smart one.  Even having employees test them out would yield little usable data...we are aware of these issues, but for how many broken lipsticks are there 100 just fine?  Also, remember that they are not actually required to do any testing though I am of the school that think they should (though again, that would probably make cosmetics priced high enough to render them unavailable to many people, and I personally love how all budgets can enjoy makeup!)

  I agree that it leaves a bad taste in my mouth, too.  I hope your replacements perform better!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 14, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Well, technically they ARE.  We are the guinea pigs.  To do the tests you are suggesting in the manner you would expect (pre-production) would be exorbitantly expensive.  *Lipsticks would easily cost $100+.*  Far cheaper and easier to write off returns and unhappy customers, possibly reformulate, or stop making the product if it's too much trouble and not profitable.  Maybe not a happy answer for us but a business smart one.  Even having employees test them out would yield little usable data...we are aware of these issues, but for how many broken lipsticks are there 100 just fine?  Also, remember that they are not actually required to do any testing though I am of the school that think they should (though again, that would probably make cosmetics priced high enough to render them unavailable to many people, and I personally love how all budgets can enjoy makeup!)
> 
> I agree that it leaves a bad taste in my mouth, too.  I hope your replacements perform better!!


  Meaning like Revlon, Loreal level....something like TF/CL would be even more.

  ETA-I do want to clarify by testing I do not mean smearing products all over animals!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 14, 2015)

Shars said:


> Awww. That would be nice but I hear you on timing.
> Yes, girl. It have to be in the water lol So watch, nah! I ain drinking nothing right now hehe. But about 5 people who are close to me are all pregnant right now. Not counting the ones that just had babies in the last year or so.


 
  I keep forgetting to mention that Karen from MBB posted that she is pregnant also


----------



## maeonsaturday (Sep 14, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I would not be surprised if the PR of CL comes out with these lipsticks are to be considered pieces of art. Hence more delicate and not meant to endure the wear and tear of other mundane lipsticks. It took 9 days for Nordy's to deliver a package with dumb post. That is 9 days after it was sent out.


  LOL honestly if they really do say this I will blacklist them forever.


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 14, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> So, I'm gonna put on my scientist hat for a moment.  Some chemicals are really resistant to temperature changes, and some are not.  Of the ones that are not, sometimes it is only heat or only cold that affects them and then there are some that respond poorly to both.  Recently, many cosmetic companies have been moving away from synthetic chemicals and to more 'natural' oils, etc.  Take BITE Beauty.  Their lipsticks are notorious for sweating, and this is likely due to the oils and other ingredients they use.  TF going bad quickly is probably a different symptom of the same issue (temperature-sensitivity).  As much as the public is becoming more and  more opposed to synthetic chemicals in cosmetics, they are often used for good reason (stability, preservatives, etc.) as well as being cheaper.  I read about how CL lipsticks have a lot of oils and have taken out some synthetics...this could be the result.  Think about how butters and margarines behave at different temperatures...these oils versus synthetics are no different.
> 
> It's a trade-off, and it doesn't mean the quality is poor per se...just that the formula is more sensitive.  For $90 a person may not be happy with that, but chemistry (especially 'natural' (Bleh, I HATE that phrase now) chemistry) is difficult, and I assure you these companies do not do much in the way of testing the product in a way that would identify this problem.  They send it out, hope for the best, and factor in write-offs into their bottom line.


Thanks for the info. Synthetic versus "natural" is NEVER as simple as people think. Some "natural" oils are very detrimental to the environment because their harvest is unsustainable and you need a larger quantity for the same results. And some synthetics are very sustainable and have no dangerous waste associated with their production or use. It would be nice if it was a simple "good" vs "bad" dichotomy, but unfortunately it is not. On the other hand some naturals need very little processing and come from excellent sources and some synthetics produce hazardous byproducts. But the point is, hating "synthetic" and loving "natural" is a trend, you really have to evaluate each ingredient separately, and that's probably not doable for most of us. Who has that kind of time? But we can at least be aware that things are more complicated than most companies want you to believe and be open to advice. And making really soft lipsticks that have to be returned, thrown out, and replaced probably generates more waste than just having a product that works the first time around. But I digress. 

  I'm still going to love my lipsticks though, I'm just going to be SO careful to NEVER extend them all the way!!! My bite lippies definitely sweat, but it's actually been helping me protect them. Like last time I was in mexico I noticed my lipsticks sweating and I booked it to a gas station and got a cooler full of ice, they stayed in that cooler for the rest of the trip, except when at my in-laws house where they lived in the fridge! Super high-maintenance, lol, having a cooler for your cosmetics taking up a whole car seat, but what lipstick can survive 110 degrees?! Actually my YSLs sweat a lot too, and they're super creamy.

  I checked out Temptalia's review of Miss Loubi and it looks REALLY good. The only problem is she's warmer and darker than me, so things that pop on her often pull darker and more muted on me. BUT, it looks like Toxic Tale on her and Toxic Tale looks good on me. I've decided I'm getting the rouge matte because it seems like you just have to have the signature shade. I like how Bikini looks on the Beauty Professor, but she's deceivingly dark and warm-toned, so I'm worried about that too. I always think because she has blonde hair and light eyes colors will look similar on us but her skin is polar opposite from mine. For the same reason I'm worried about Tutulle, If I were going based on her swatches, I might want Tutulle more than Just Nothing, but things that look pink on her look gray on me. Just Nothing looks like what I wanted Sepia toned to be when you ladies wear it, the good kind of gray, if that makes sense. So in short, my definite list has now gone up to three more... but I HAVE to see more swatches of the afore-mentioned. 

  Hopefully I can choose between Miss Loubi and Bikini, do any of you have Miss Loubi and YSL 52? YSL 52 is my go to coral, so if Miss Loubi doesn't compare then I don't need it. Or what was the Toxic Tale looking coral from the Mac is Beauty collex? Make Me Gorgeous? Does anyone have Miss Loubi and that one? Because it's pretty different from YSL 52 and I like it enough I had to have it. Does anyone have NW10 skin and Tutulle and Just Nothing? 

  LAST comment, Diva looks pretty good in swatches. Is it an orange red like Mangrove or Lady Danger?


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

Ernie said:


> That's great! Glad you love the l/s, now we need to be so careful with them.


    I know------they do seem delicate or we perceive they are because some have actually arrived broken..  I think we're so not accustomed to having to baby our lipstick. 
   I still love them!!!  I haven't decided on a favorite though.  Have your Ernie?


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 14, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I'm worried now. The heat is not the problem because she ordered it from a UK website and she is in the UK, where it's freezing now..


 i guess that i will have to go to Selfridges myself and check the one that they gonna give me for any broken base since there have been officialy many complains about the matte formula.i so want rouge matte  but i am still worried so i will always  keep it in the lipstick friendly weather of  Sweden and not in  extremely heat conditions like Greece! During my summer holidays  due to the huge difference in the temperature  my lipsticks that i took with me in Greece started to sweat so i put them in the fridge in order to save them from melting!(and talking about TF going bad,when i read all the reports about this incident i ran into my stash to smell them! I think that  my Casablanca has started to smell more oily than vanilla scent ! I think that it will be the first to die from my TF collection but then,its the one that i wore the most compared to other TFlipsticks.has this anything to do with how quickly they go bad? The frequency of wearing them?


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> While I understand the positives of superior or less chemical /mineral oil based formulations, I also feel that it is upto the brand to test its longevity & sustainability under normal conditions outside of the lab. when a consumer is ready to pay for the higher cost of materials/ingredients used, it is also required that the product they receive is tested to last a certain shelf life. while some SA's can be very helpful in replacing goods that has gone bad before the expected shelf life, a lot of us depend on online shopping for the purchases. The only option for me in case a product or lipstick going bad after few months of usage is to throw it out because at that point neither the retailer nor the company is going to assume responsibility for it! To me a mixture of best ingredients alone doesnt make a good product. Its execution, how long it lasts, shelf life, ease of usage, travel friendly etc counts. Unfortunately for me CL mattes have been a let down in that area (purely & solely based on my experience and IMO only).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    She posted a pic of her baby bump----I'm so happy for her.  I don't recall seeing any reviews yet from Karen on the CL lipsticks.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Shocking!!![/COLOR]:shock:      :agree: [COLOR=0000FF]​One of my mattes arrived broken and one was just fine.  Having one broken, for me, is just one too many.  I did receive a matte[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] lipstick[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] in pristine condition and[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     the[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] replacement matte lippy was also fine.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   She posted a pic of her baby bump----I'm so happy for her.  I don't recall seeing any reviews yet from Karen on the CL lipsticks.[/COLOR]


   I think the only post referring to them was asking if one would prefer to spend $90. on a lipstick or on several items instead


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 14, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> i guess that i will have to go to Selfridges myself and check the one that they gonna give me for any broken base since there have been officialy many complains about the matte formula.i so want rouge matte  but i am still worried so i will always  keep it in the lipstick friendly weather of  Sweden and not in  extremely heat conditions like Greece! During my summer holidays  due to the huge difference in the temperature  my lipsticks that i took with me in Greece started to sweat so i put them in the fridge in order to save them from melting!(and talking about TF going bad,when i read all the reports about this incident i ran into my stash to smell them! I think that  my Casablanca has started to smell more oily than vanilla scent ! I think that it will be the first to die from my TF collection but then,its the one that i wore the most compared to other TFlipsticks.has this anything to do with how quickly they go bad? The frequency of wearing them?


  It makes sense that germs from our skin/lips would transfer to a lipstick and possibly make the formula breakdown. I imagine all lipsticks must have an ingredient to slow this down, but over time they lose their potency. The oils will go rancid no matter what. This is usually a function of temperature and time. They can only be protected for so long. So, even if not used, they will deteriorate, but if used a lot, it could happen faster. No way to predict, it all depends on the quality of the ingredients going into the lipstick to begin with. At least, that's what I think.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Very interesting!






It's not a matter of making it work----quite often the lipstick just looks better with a liner wether you pay $2 or $20 for the liner.  I use liners with all of my lipsticks----not to make them work---my lips  just look better, in my opinion with the liner------and I think it's a habit now for me.  Sometimes I even line AND fill my lips w/a liner, which helps my lipstick to wear longer.  It's just preference and  that happens to be mine.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I think the only post referring to them was asking if one would prefer to spend $90. on a lipstick or on several items instead






Guess if we're in this thread and have purchased even one, that answers the question for us.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Mine are on back order from NM and I'm already contemplating what to get next. I'm most excited for the matte Rouge, followed by Zoulou!


   Yazmin, a little Zoulou love.  It arrived unbroken.  I love it, and find it easily wearable.  Excuse the bed-head-----I 
  was tussling on the floor with my pooch.  Zoulou and Me Nude rank high as favorites for me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Oh, I got the Leanue lip definder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I so agree Sis!!!  I look for a liner to do just that and find that my lipstick lasts longer.  I purchased Safki and Maya. 
   Safki is darker than my skin and Maya is an exact match, so both are perfect.  I think I might still get Ada, which 
  appears even darker than Safki.   I love these 'definders.'


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR] :frenz: [COLOR=0000FF]It's not a matter of making it work----quite often the lipstick just looks better with a liner wether you pay $2 or $20 for the liner.  I use liners with all of my lipsticks----not to make them [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]work---my lips [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] just look better, in my opinion with the liner------and I think it's a habit now for me.  Sometimes I even line AND fill my lips w/a liner, which helps my lipstick to wear longer.  It's just[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] preference and [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] that happens to be mine.[/COLOR]


   I would say "to make it work" as in this instance I don't feel it's about enhancing because of the way Escatin, for example, does not cover my inner lip as fully, and for how it wears.  I am getting Maya to use with satiny nudes that could be enhanced. For this type of formula, though, I get better longevity and opacity with the YSL RVS.    





Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]Guess if we're in this thread and have purchased even one, that answers the question for us.[/COLOR]


   I think our response is the unlisted one: "both" lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> So I finally placed an order...Raeviewer's video helped me decide for sure...
> 
> Had to go with NM because I had a gift card, but it's on backorder now....
> 
> ...


    Thank you BC!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Yazmin, a little Zoulou love.  It arrived unbroken.  I love it, and find it easily wearable.  Excuse the bed-head-----I[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  was tussling on the floor with my pooch.  Zoulou and Me Nude rank high as[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]favorites for me.[/COLOR]


   Ooh la la!!!  Which one came broken?


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'll just keep my fingers crossed your order is ok. It probably will be, but if not, buckle up because their customer service is TERRIBLE.


   That sucks!!!!!  So sorry this happened to you Allie!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> *I think our response is the unlisted one: "both" lol*






I see.  I don't know if a pencil would remedy that anyway.  Maya is much lighter than I expected----in a good way.




Re: our response.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 14, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Well, technically they ARE.  We are the guinea pigs.  To do the tests you are suggesting in the manner you would expect (pre-production) would be exorbitantly expensive.  *Lipsticks would easily cost $100+.*  Far cheaper and easier to write off returns and unhappy customers, possibly reformulate, or stop making the product if it's too much trouble and not profitable.  Maybe not a happy answer for us but a business smart one.  Even having employees test them out would yield little usable data...we are aware of these issues, but for how many broken lipsticks are there 100 just fine?  Also, remember that they are not actually required to do any testing though I am of the school that think they should (though again, that would probably make cosmetics priced high enough to render them unavailable to many people, and I personally love how all budgets can enjoy makeup!)
> 
> I agree that it leaves a bad taste in my mouth, too.  I hope your replacements perform better!!
> Meaning like Revlon, Loreal level....something like TF/CL would be even more.
> ...


  No lipstick on a pig???? Ah, come on, even Miss Piggy loves a good red.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :bigthumb: [COLOR=0000FF]I see.  I don't know if a pencil would remedy that anyway.  Maya is much lighter than I expected----in a good way.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]:haha:  [COLOR=0000FF]Re: our response.[/COLOR]


  Uh-oh. I should be getting it tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 14, 2015)

Yep my lipstick is ruined. It's going back to Sephora. I'll order another one. Sigh.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> Also* I ordered the sheer as well. *But I guess by now that should be no surprise. *ADDICTS WE ALL ARE!*


  Which one dd you order?  I'd like to get a sheer at some point too---I just haven't decided which.   No denying it----yes we are


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

Ernie said:


> That's great! Glad you love the l/s, *now we need to be so careful with them. *


   I know.



​Guess I won't be hanging them from the dwarf Japanese Maple tree after all


----------



## ashievic (Sep 14, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Yep my lipstick is ruined. It's going back to Sephora. I'll order another one. Sigh.


Guess these are to be looked at from afar, and not in the trenches of everyday life. I truly am expecting the PR to be, well you don't wear Louboutin shoes shoes to the gym to workout. How can you expect anything different from his lipsticks. They are an art form. Guess they embrace the form before function in their minds. Art 101, your PSA for the day.....


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you for that, I'm starting to regret ordering from the US, I hope I receive them intact and I'll be extremely careful after that. As for Tom Ford lipsticks, as much as I love them, I'll think twice before buying one again. Half of my boys started smelling off a couple of months after I purchased them, same with one of the mattes. We can't return used makeup in the UK and I have too many lipsticks, so I can't use only one, out of fear that it will go off in a few months, at least not at that price.
> Anyway, if everything is okay, I'll be able to go to a store next week and I'll probably go home with Rose du desert and one of the liners.


   Oh Maggie---that's just dreadful that your boys have spoiled too.  I hope your CL lippies arrive in good shape!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I LOVE that movie and Meryl is perfection in it!  Yeah, it doesn't make sense to not send a replacement.  If they send a replacement, they keep my money and I'm a happier customer who may purchase from them again.  If they don't, they gamble at losing the sale entirely and me as a customer.  I mentioned it was my first time with them, and they really seemed like they could care less.


 Sephora couldn't have been nicer.  I called them on Friday as soon as I discovered the broken lipstick and they immediately processed a reorder and I received the replacement today---unbroken. I'll ship the damaged lippie back to them.


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 14, 2015)

I forgot Ernie posted Tutulle and Just Nothing together! Oh man I don't know which one. I know I'm getting rouge velvet, bikini, and miss loubi, so I can NOT get both Tutulle and Just Nothing. It must be one or the other. This is like the hardest decision of my life!


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 14, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> I forgot Ernie posted Tutulle and Just Nothing together! Oh man I don't know which one. I know I'm getting rouge velvet, bikini, and miss loubi, so I can NOT get both Tutulle and Just Nothing. It must be one or the other. This is like the hardest decision of my life!


  I had this battle, too! I really liked how both looked in Ernie's swatches. Eventually, Just Nothing won over since I couldn't get both. Mattes typically last longer, and I think I have enough satin nudes to sink a ship.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I totally agree.
> *I can't think of the ingredients or the product itself as quality if it melts and break like that.* But that's my feeling.


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 14, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Thank you Meddy!!!!!!!! You made my day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm starting to think Just Nothing, because nudes can pull gray on me and look concealer-y because I'm so cool-toned, but if they're a little darker and a little browner they'll still look nice even if they don't pull pink. You may have tipped me to the JN side! I should stop googling swatches and stick with my pick!


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 14, 2015)

Yeah, I think I am going to exchange my lipstick for some NARS lipsticks. I'm just really annoyed my lipstick melted like that. For $90 I expected it to be AMAZING.


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 14, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> I'm starting to think Just Nothing, because nudes can pull gray on me and look concealer-y because I'm so cool-toned, but if they're a little darker and a little browner they'll still look nice even if they don't pull pink. You may have tipped me to the JN side! I should stop googling swatches and stick with my pick!


  It's a pretty shade! There is a photo of me a few pages back wearing JN, if that helps!!


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 14, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> It's a pretty shade! There is a photo of me a few pages back wearing JN, if that helps!!


It did help  That pic of you in it and one of another girl, both of you have similar skin tones to me and you look like classy sepia-toned old-timey portrait pictures, SO pretty, like I wanted styled in sepia to look on me. Honestly, that's how a nude ended up on my list, I was going to skip it and only get the colors I wear all the time (Coral, pink, berry), but you convinced me! This is why I shouldn't be on specktra!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> *Thank you Meddy!!!!!!!! You made my day. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Uh-oh. I should be getting it tomorrow or Wednesday.


   Fingers crossed that it meets your expectations!


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 14, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> It did help  That pic of you in it and one of another girl, both of you have similar skin tones to me and you look like classy sepia-toned old-timey portrait pictures, SO pretty, like I wanted styled in sepia to look on me. Honestly, that's how a nude ended up on my list, I was going to skip it and only get the colors I wear all the time (Coral, pink, berry), but you convinced me! This is why I shouldn't be on specktra!!!


  Lol! My makeup collection has quadrupled since specktra. The danger is real!! And thank you! it's definitely a lovely color. I think you'll look wonderful in it!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 14, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I think the only post referring to them was asking if one would prefer to spend $90. on a lipstick or on several items instead


Yep, I'm pretty sure in that post she said she wouldn't be getting any? I could be remembering wrong though. I got to smell a matte today and they're too perfumey for my sensitive nose. Sometimes my sensitivities save me big bucks. Unless the satins really are less scented? I think I read that someplace.


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 14, 2015)

Well I returned my CL lipstick and bought three NARS lipsticks instead. Not sure if I want to chance getting another CL lipstick now. The one I had melted awfully easily. I was literally outside in the shade for maybe two hours. The lipstick was in my purse. I could see it getting a tad bit soft but not melted. I've gone outside to events and such with a MAC lipstick in my purse and that didn't happen.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Sephora couldn't have been nicer.  I called them on Friday as soon as I discovered the broken lipstick and they immediately processed a reorder and I received the replacement today---unbroken. I'll ship the damaged lippie back to them.


  How it should be if that happens!  I'm glad they made it easy on you!  Which one arrived broken?


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 14, 2015)

And, fwiw, Sephora didn't give me any problems with the return. I didn't think they would. I was well within the return time period and I barely used the lipstick.


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 14, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> And, fwiw, Sephora didn't give me any problems with the return. I didn't think they would. I was well within the return time period and I barely used the lipstick.


  Good. And they definitely shouldn't have!

  What nars shades did you return for?


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yay!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I ordered Rose du Desert and the Leanue Lip *Definder...*





  I'll order a matte when the temps cool off...I have a feeling once they are exposed to a certain temp they are more susceptible to cracking/breaking.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yazmin, a little Zoulou love.  It arrived unbroken.  I love it, and find it easily wearable.  Excuse the bed-head-----I
> was tussling on the floor with my pooch.  Zoulou and Me Nude rank high as favorites for me.


You look gorgeous!!  Another great color on you.  Now can we see Me Nude???


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 14, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Good. And they definitely shouldn't have!
> 
> What nars shades did you return for?


  I bought Barbara, Barberella, and Honolulu Honey.


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yazmin, a little Zoulou love.  It arrived unbroken.  I love it, and find it easily wearable.  Excuse the bed-head-----I
> was tussling on the floor with my pooch.  Zoulou and Me Nude rank high as favorites for me.


  Lovely on you!!! You should post pics more often


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :agree:


 


Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Fingers crossed that it meets your expectations![/COLOR]:frenz:


   Aw Thank you! It can at least have beauty weapon status like the switchblade Guerlain Rouge Automatiques and heavyweight Rouge Gs lol     





Winthrop44 said:


> Yep, I'm pretty sure in that post she said she wouldn't be getting any? I could be remembering wrong though. I got to smell a matte today and they're too perfumey for my sensitive nose. Sometimes my sensitivities save me big bucks. Unless the satins really are less scented? I think I read that someplace.


  Good to know with the scent.  I didn't find the scent of the satin or sheer voiles to be heavy and I didn't find there was a taste to them.  I find the scent is heavier in the Chanel RAs.  I'm curious to hear what everyone else says


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Yep, I'm pretty sure in that post she said she wouldn't be getting any? I could be remembering wrong though. I got to smell a matte today and they're too perfumey for my sensitive nose. Sometimes my sensitivities save me big bucks. Unless the satins really are less scented? I think I read that someplace.


    I must be losing my sense of smell as I age because I wore 3  different CL lipsticks this weekend and yet a forth one today & I never even noticed the scent


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I'm curious to hear what everyone else says






Or you can take the non-violent path and use it as a pointer while teaching a class.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Lovely on you!!! You should post pics more often


   Thanks Pande.  More often than not I'm just too lazy.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]Or you can take the non-violent path and use it as a pointer while teaching a class.[/COLOR]


  Oh, yeah lol


----------



## beautycool (Sep 14, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I read someplace the lipliner is suppose to match your natural lip color. Not to compete with the color of the whatever shade of lipstick you are wearing. So a fancy version of Dior clear lip liner that does the same thing.


  Thanks ash didn't realise that  Also I not even got a clear dior  lip liner I been wanting to try one actually .  Not sure which lip liner to go for out of the two as the other two are quite dark  But thank you


----------



## ashievic (Sep 14, 2015)

I never noticed a scent either. So guess some people are more sensitive to smell then others. Sort of like food. My idea of slightly spicy, puts some people into a screaming frenzy down the hallway looking for a bucket of water!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> I ordered Rose du Desert and the Leanue Lip *Definder...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Very nice choice!!!!!  The lip '*Definders*' are fun, and fit nicely into my makeup bag.  The breakage issue is unnerving.  I noticed the canister was cold to touch because 
  the room was pretty cool--the metal holds the temperature.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Very nice choice!!!!!  The lip '*Definders*' are fun, and fit nicely into my makeup bag.  The breakage issue is unnerving.  I noticed the canister was cold to touch because[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  the room was pretty cool--the [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]metal holds the temperature.[/COLOR]


   Yep- if they are all metal and hold the heat, I bet it's part of the problem. Maybe short excursions are fine, but the temp these lipsticks have been traveling in and for the number of days they are in the heat...maybe it won't happen the first time right away but if you expose it for longer periods the bullet expands and separates from the base that holds it.


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 14, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> Yep- if they are all metal and hold the heat, I bet it's part of the problem. Maybe short excursions are fine, but the temp these lipsticks have been traveling in and for the number of days they are in the heat...maybe it won't happen the first time right away but if you expose it for longer periods the bullet expands and separates from the base that holds it.


  Or the whole thing just gets soft and melty and never firms up. That's what happened to me. Even overnight in the fridge couldn't save it.. I think it has to do with the packaging, too. It's pretty but impractical.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 14, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I never noticed a scent either. So guess some people are more sensitive to smell then others. Sort of like food. My idea of slightly spicy, puts some people into a screaming frenzy down the hallway looking for a bucket of water!!!!


   I'm pretty sensitive to certain perfumes and scents. If this CL sheer stinks I'll be one unhappy chick. Well at least until the Guerlain Christmas stuff comes in....


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 14, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I'm curious to hear what everyone else says


  Sometimes the RAs are too much for me too tbh. I am really sensitive to scents, I know. Came in handy when I was a microbiologist though.


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 14, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Yep, I'm pretty sure in that post she said she wouldn't be getting any? I could be remembering wrong though. I got to smell a matte today and they're too perfumey for my sensitive nose. Sometimes my sensitivities save me big bucks. Unless the satins really are less scented? I think I read that someplace.


  And they do taste perfumey after a few swipes around. Love of the formula might overtake that, but, on the other hand, TF is gorgeous and doesn't taste like perfume. I'm still on the fence some.


----------



## beautycool (Sep 14, 2015)

My list so far  Rose du desert  Bengali Miss loubi Miss clichy Torrera Just nothing  Bikini  Plumnitte You you  Loubinmette Tres bea Tutuille Farida Imperia  I wrote this whilst on my return back to the uk  So please forgive if I spelt any names wrong or even put a wrong name lol  Onvoisly I will not end up with all them but may have to narrow my list down or just try and swatch them all in selfridges I take the hubby with me )) if he wants a day out sometime . Not yet though !!!


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 14, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> And they do taste perfumey after a few swipes around. Love of the formula might overtake that, but, on the other hand, TF is gorgeous and doesn't taste like perfume. I'm still on the fence some.


  They do have a perfumey smell and SLIGHT taste. It's not major, but yeah, it's there.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 14, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Sometimes the RAs are too much for me too tbh. I am really *sensitive to scents*, I know. *Came in handy when I was a microbiologist* though.


  Wow, really? That's intriguing


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 14, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Sometimes the RAs are too much for me too tbh. I am really sensitive to scents, I know. Came in handy when *I was a microbiologist though.*


  Yay!  Fellow nerd!  Bacteria, parasites, yeast, or viruses????


----------



## ashievic (Sep 14, 2015)

I am thinking with my lifestyle, fires, hot *******s, air travel, these are not going to be a huge part of my stash. Yes, I will love the red, once it gets here. But not sure about the rest. Not practical for the goofy life I have.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Onvoisly I will not end up with all them but may have to narrow my list down or just try and swatch them all in selfridges I take the hubby with me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Impressive list BC.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 14, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I am thinking with my lifestyle, fires, hot *******s, air travel, these are not going to be a huge part of my stash. Yes, I will love the red, once it gets here. But not sure about the rest. Not practical for the goofy life I have.


  The red is soooooo beautiful & I'm sure it will be fine...mine is.


----------



## Haven (Sep 14, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I'm worried now. The heat is not the problem because she ordered it from a UK website and she is in the UK, where it's freezing now..





mkoparanova said:


> Which shade is this?


----------



## Haven (Sep 14, 2015)

Haven said:


> mkoparanova said:
> 
> 
> > Which shade is this?
> ...


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 14, 2015)

Haven said:


> I was trying to ask what shade is this, but it keeps quoting you as asking that. Hopefully this will work.


 Her IG post mentions Rouge L matte!!


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm pretty sure someone posted this earlier in one of the posts with several links, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Dxk9IZy8bI , but I wanted to say, this is the BEST way to pick a lipstick!!! I could REALLY tell what the texture and consistency and pigmentation were like watching it applied close up. I was thinking I didn't like the rouge matte that much because it seemed kind of dry, but then when she finished the lip it looked PERFECT. So I'm still getting that, and JN looked AMAZING. If only she would do Miss Loubi and Bikini all of my problems would be solved! Although she made me intrigued by Pluminette, which I did not need.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> The red is soooooo beautiful & I'm sure it will be fine...mine is.


   I agree------it's just stunning.


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > Mine are on back order from NM and I'm already contemplating what to get next. I'm most excited for the matte Rouge, followed by Zoulou!
> ...


  This is a perfect color for you! I can't wait to get mine! Did consider Me Nude, but I think it'll be too light for me on its own.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> I'm pretty sure someone posted this earlier in one of the posts with several links, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Dxk9IZy8bI , but I wanted to say, this is the BEST way to pick a lipstick!!! I could REALLY tell what the texture and consistency and pigmentation were like watching it applied close up. I was thinking I didn't like the rouge matte that much because it seemed kind of dry, but then when she finished the lip it looked PERFECT. So I'm still getting that, and JN looked AMAZING. If only she would do Miss Loubi and Bikini all of my problems would be solved! Although she made me intrigued by Pluminette, which I did not need.


  I think the more I looked at pics and swatches the longer my list because, and it became even harder to decide which lipstick to get next.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> You look gorgeous!!  Another great color on you.  Now can we see Me Nude???


  Thanks JG.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll try to wear Me Nude again soon.  It's really VERY nice.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Yazmin, a little Zoulou love.  It arrived unbroken.  I love it, and find it easily wearable.  Excuse the bed-head-----I[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  was tussling on the floor with my pooch.  Zoulou and Me Nude rank high as[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]favorites for me.[/COLOR]


 Loveeeeee that lip shade on you :eyelove: !!!Gorgeousssss Meddy


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Loveeeeee that lip shade on you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Thanks Vee 



It's darker brown IRL than it appears in the pic.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 14, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Yay!  Fellow nerd!  Bacteria, parasites, yeast, or viruses????


   Haha. Yep. Mostly bacteria. I worked in a hospital micro lab for about 8 years and then a natural products research group at a pharmaceutical company, looking for new antibiotics and antitumor agents. Really loved both jobs.   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Yazmin, a little Zoulou love.  It arrived unbroken.  I love it, and find it easily wearable.  Excuse the bed-head-----I[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  was tussling on the floor with my pooch.  Zoulou and Me Nude rank high as[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]favorites for me.[/COLOR]


  So beautiful, as always!


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I think the more I looked at pics and swatches the longer my list because, and it became even harder to decide which lipstick to get next.


Agreed, I'm making this even harder for myself


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> So beautiful, as always!


     Thank you Win!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Agreed, I'm making this even harder for myself


   You'll narrow it down soon--------what you don't get now you can purchase later since they're permanent.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 14, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Onvoisly I will not end up with all them but may have to narrow my list down or just try and swatch them all in selfridges I take the hubby with me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You do realize you could purchase at least pairs of his shoes for this list???? Just saying.....


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 14, 2015)

ashievic said:


> You do realize you could purchase at least pairs of his shoes for this list???? Just saying.....


  You could practically purchase two pairs.

  But maybe she's not into high heels or can't spend a chunk of money at once.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 14, 2015)

OK for our Brainiac's out here. In working in a ******* I have found using a metal pot will keep food colder when at room temp and the food is like frozen such as ice. Hence, would not the metal tube for lip liner keep the product from getting hotter faster then say a normal plastic housing???? Metal ice buckets keep ice longer then plastic lined ones. Just from the chic who works a few bars in her job thought.....


----------



## ashievic (Sep 14, 2015)

ashievic said:


> You do realize you could purchase at least pairs of his shoes for this list???? Just saying.....
> You could practically purchase two pairs.
> 
> But maybe she's not into high heels or can't spend a chunk of money at once.


but he sells tennis shoes, I know, I own a pair.....


----------



## ashievic (Sep 14, 2015)

as well as combat boots too. You have point of dropping it all at once. But just hide it away, and you will have your red sole combat boots.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 14, 2015)

I am not getting why the spelling of ******* is not appearing when I type it in??? I am not using a naughty word.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 14, 2015)

It happen again, think of the room in your house or restaurant where they make the food, that is word that keeps changing in *******


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 14, 2015)

I think it Meddy or someone else experienced the same thing in another thread recently. So weird that the word is censored.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 14, 2015)

Some people would love that room not exist!!!! But since that is what pays my bills, I need that room with the stoves, fridges, range tops, sinks. How odd....perhaps this site only knows hows how to make reservations and not know how to turn the oven on????


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

ashievic said:


> You do realize you could purchase at least pairs of his shoes for this list???? Just saying.....


   Kill joy!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I think it Meddy or someone else experienced the same thing in another thread recently. So weird that the word is censored.


  Yes!!!  You're  right Yazmin but I can't remember the word.  I do remember that it wasn't a word that _anyone_ would censor


----------



## ashievic (Sep 14, 2015)

Gee, maybe I can use that excuse to get out of work. Since I don't want to work in place that is naughty.....it is a ******* for goodness sakes. Yes, I am sure the word will become all stars when I post this.....


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 15, 2015)

They told us once they get weird spam from that word. K-I -t-c-h-e-n should work.   Metal conducts heat more than plastic. That's why we burned our buts on those metal slides on the playground and now they are all plastic. So I think a lipstick in a metal container will melt faster than one in a plastic container...but still this is not a fair comparison since the bullet inside is not exactly the same composition (say a CL compared to MAC)


----------



## beautycool (Sep 15, 2015)

ashievic said:


> You do realize you could purchase at least pairs of his shoes for this list???? Just saying.....


  Yer lmao !!!! One and a half pairs to be precised ash As this little lot sets back to 700 and something pounds !!!!! And to be honest ash I wouldn't get all these And on the other hand I'm so naff at saving  So it prob be better to get the lippys lol!!! One at a time ha


----------



## beautycool (Sep 15, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> You could practically purchase two pairs.  But maybe she's not into high heels or can't spend a chunk of money at once.


  Yep one half pairs as the ones I tried on cost £400 and something pounds   But when your a naff saver like me then no chance


----------



## beautycool (Sep 15, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> You could practically purchase two pairs.  But maybe she's not into high heels or can't spend a chunk of money at once.


  No your right I'm not into the high high heels  But the smaller heeled one  And I cannot save I'm really naff at saving !!!! So yer I haven't got a chunk of money to spend all at once  I did say I prob wouldn't get all of them  That was just a list I be narrowing down  Gees a lot of you have bought 6 lol And some are on my case saying about buying a pair of shoes ( that I know I cannot buy out right just like that lol like I cannot buy all the lipsticks just like that even if I wanted to/ afford too  I wouldn't and yer I'm a naff saver too so that doesn't help either  Just saying !!!!!!!!!


----------



## beautycool (Sep 15, 2015)

Think some haven't read my post properly !!! It says obviously I won't be getting them all   so why mention about buying a pair of his shoes lmao I can understand if I hadn't of written that in the first place  Then write something like that but I had said obviously I won't be getting them all and that I need to narrow my list down  Don't see problem !!!!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 15, 2015)

Oh Miss Beauty I was just teasing you!!!! My goodness if you were to see the list I wrote up for the stuff I am drooling over, it makes yours look like Target shopping :=) I do love Target, so I am not trashing that either. When Toys R Us would send out the catalog (yes, no internet when I was 4, not invented yet) I would spend hours making a list for Santa. In perfect printing with the snazzy colors of my box of crayons. I apologize for upsetting you, you are one of the sweetest ladies I know.


----------



## beautycool (Sep 15, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Oh Miss Beauty I was just teasing you!!!! My goodness if you were to see the list I wrote up for the stuff I am drooling over, it makes yours look like Target shopping :=) I do love Target, so I am not trashing that either. When Toys R Us would send out the catalog (yes, no internet when I was 4, not invented yet) I would spend hours making a list for Santa. In perfect printing with the snazzy colors of my box of crayons. I apologize for upsetting you, you are one of the sweetest ladies I know.


  Sorry then not much sleep as jetlagged  Hence why I'm up with some of you at 3 am lol but I wasn't having ago either  If I wanted a pair of them shoes I'm sure my hubby may buy them for me maybe but I'm not going to ask lol  And it's my stepdaddys birthday today just feeling a little naff tbh and was my little ones due date but baby came on the 25 th sept and my stepdaddy passed on the 4 th sept  Four years ago now so still raw  We miss him badly xx  I would love to try and save  saving is not my best point Hun  xx


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 15, 2015)

Why did NM make me perk up when the $50 off excludes beauty and fragrance lol


----------



## boschicka (Sep 15, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  Ha, I know!  When Saks or NM send those coupons, I think USELESS!!!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 15, 2015)

Left to right:

  Eton Moi, CT Glastonberry, TF Black Orchid, TF Black Dahlia, TF Dark and Stormy, TF Aladashir


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 15, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Ha, I know!  When Saks or NM send those coupons, I think USELESS!!!


  Ugh! I got all excited about that email & then I read the FINE print...no beauty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well that's just jerky.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 15, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Bad NM!
> 
> Ugh! I got all excited about that email & then I read the FINE print...no beauty!
> 
> ...


 
  Yes; why put it under the beauty GWP?


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 15, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Yup lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yes; why put it under the beauty GWP?


  Exactly! That would have been a great deal too


----------



## ashievic (Sep 15, 2015)

When I or Mama attend the actual Beauty Event show, we do receive 50.00 git certificates and these can be used for makeup, perfume whatever.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 15, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Left to right:
> 
> Eton Moi, CT Glastonberry, TF Black Orchid, TF Black Dahlia, TF Dark and Stormy, TF Aladashir


    Really nice swatches Ash---did Mama do these?  If so please give her* great big thanks *and If you did them *THANK YOU!!!*!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 15, 2015)

Mama is getting better at swatches....gee maybe someday she will actually join us here????? Eton Moi, she has nothing like it. So no clue where the blogger twit found so many dupes, oh I forgot at CVS. Not that there is anything wrong with CVS stuff. Since HE lipsticks don't have one, so go to the extreme of finding it there. Since she had to find a way to trash it or discourage sales.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 15, 2015)

Waiting on my Me Nude & Miss Lou to arrive.

  Meddy did you ever swatch Me Nude?


----------



## ashievic (Sep 15, 2015)

Not the best pic, but Mama tried. Daddy got sick this morning so she is a bit frazzled....Eton Moi one swipe.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 15, 2015)

Oh and the tube slipped out of her hand went flying under the fridge and cap went flying in the other direction. Bullet is OK. They are slippery little devils.....


----------



## beautycool (Sep 15, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Not the best pic, but Mama tried. Daddy got sick this morning so she is a bit frazzled....Eton Moi one swipe.


 Wow that colour looks lovely on your mommy Hun .


----------



## beautycool (Sep 15, 2015)

Hope your dad is feeling better now ash ️


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 15, 2015)

That looks great Ash!!!

  Okay my last batch of lippies have arrived!

  Me Nude is my PERFECT nude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













  I was on the fence about Miss Lou because I didn't know how it would pull on me as corals usually clash with my undertones because they're usually too warm. However Mr. CL has got the pinky coral right! I love how it looks and so glad it has a balance of cool & warm so both undertones can pull it off.





  Soooo happy with my choices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My confirmed picks:
  Rouge matte
  Bengali matte
  Me Nude
  Miss Lou
  Pluminette

  I ended up returning Survivita because TF Velvet Violet looks about the same on me but I like TF Velvet Violet a little more.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 15, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Exactly! That would have been a great deal too :sigh:


   Yes!    





ashievic said:


> When I or Mama attend the actual Beauty Event show, we do receive 50.00 git certificates and these can be used for makeup, perfume whatever.


  That's great    





ashievic said:


> Not the best pic, but Mama tried. Daddy got sick this morning so she is a bit frazzled....Eton Moi one swipe.





ashievic said:


> Oh and the tube slipped out of her hand went flying under the fridge and cap went flying in the other direction. Bullet is OK. They are slippery little devils.....


   I do hope Dad will be ok      





Purple Popcorn said:


> That looks great Ash!!!  Okay my last batch of lippies have arrived!  Me Nude is my PERFECT nude :cheer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Very nice, Me Nude especially


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 15, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Waiting on my Me Nude & Miss Lou to arrive.
> 
> Meddy did you ever swatch Me Nude?


   I'm sorry PP.  I wore it when we left town on Friday but I didn't get a pic.  I should just swatch them all at once.  I'll try to do it tonight before the sun goes down. 
  I'm makeup free today---still recovering from the weekend festivities.  Suffice it to say, if there's a perfect nude for everyone, *Me Nude *is exactly that for me!  
  I'm glad these are permanent because Me Nude is my HG nude lipstick!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 15, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Oh and the tube slipped out of her hand went flying under the fridge and cap went flying in the other direction. Bullet is OK. They are slippery little devils.....


  I dropped my Rouge Louboutin satin and thankfully it's ok---My heart stopped momentarily though.  I love RL,S so much!!!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 15, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Not the best pic, but Mama tried. Daddy got sick this morning so she is a bit frazzled....Eton Moi one swipe.


  That is an intense payoff for one swipe! Thanks for the pic to mom. Hope your dad is OK.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 15, 2015)

You can tone this down with a clear gloss and a good blot, so it can be worn during the day. It is the darkest vamp in Mama's stash!!!! And she or me do have most of the crazy Mac super dark vamps. Except for the black Mac, this is the darkest. Thanks to all of you for your kind thoughts and concerns for my Dad. He needs to stop doing this when I am across the country, ugh.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 15, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> That looks great Ash!!!
> 
> Okay my last batch of lippies have arrived!
> 
> ...


    Yay!!!  You got them.  My swatches are a tad late but at least you know Me Nude not only works for you---it's awesome!!!  I like Miss Lou on you---it looks peachy in the pic!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 15, 2015)

Okay so I finally got around to swatching all of my lippies.  This was overwhelming because you can't stand them up-----resultantly, I did not photograph each bullit, but I did swatch them all:



Bottom to top:  Djalouzi
                        Zoulou
                        Rouge Louboutin, satin
                        Very Prive
                        Bengali, Satin
                        Lou beach
                        Impera
                        Me Nude




Bottom to Top- Lip Definers (Definders to some): Safki
                                                                              Maya


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Okay so I finally got around to swatching all of my lippies.  This was overwhelming because you can't stand them up-----resultantly, I did not photograph each bullit, but I did swatch them all:[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]Bottom to top:  Djalouzi[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                        Zoulou[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                        Rouge Louboutin, satin[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                        Very Prive[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                        Bengali, Satin[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                        Lou beach[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                        Impera[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                        Me Nude[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]Bottom to Top- Lip Definers (Definders to some): Safki[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                                                                              Maya[/COLOR]


 The shades you have chosen are all so pretty Meddy!!! Love!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 15, 2015)

ashievic said:


> You can tone this down with a clear gloss and a good blot, so it can be worn during the day. It is the darkest vamp in Mama's stash!!!! And she or me do have most of the crazy Mac super dark vamps. Except for the black Mac, this is the darkest. Thanks to all of you for your kind thoughts and concerns for my Dad.* He needs to stop doing this when I am across the country, ugh*.


    I second that Ash.  I hope all turns out well!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Huge hug!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 15, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The shades you have chosen are all so pretty Meddy!!! Love!!!


   Thanks Vee.  I'm missing one of those that I ordered and that's Rouge Louboutin, matte.  I love the ones I've worn so far and only had trouble with one and that was 
  remedied.  I also ordered Ada, the lip definer but it has not yet arrived.  It appears to be the darkest one.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Okay so I finally got around to swatching all of my lippies.  This was overwhelming because you can't stand them up-----resultantly, I did not photograph each bullit, but I did swatch them all:[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]Bottom to top:  Djalouzi[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                        Zoulou[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                        Rouge Louboutin, satin[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                        Very Prive[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                        Bengali, Satin[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                        Lou beach[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                        Impera[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                        Me Nude[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]Bottom to Top- Lip Definers (Definders to some): Safki[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                                                                              Maya[/COLOR]


  Whew!  Thank you!  It looks like you chose some great colors for yourself!  [@]Ernie[/@], aka swatch goddess, better watch out...lol!  





Purple Popcorn said:


> That looks great Ash!!!  Okay my last batch of lippies have arrived!  Me Nude is my PERFECT nude :cheer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I LOVE both of these on you!  





ashievic said:


> Not the best pic, but Mama tried. Daddy got sick this morning so she is a bit frazzled....Eton Moi one swipe.


  Pretty!  Hope your dad gets better soon!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 15, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> That looks great Ash!!!  Okay my last batch of lippies have arrived!  Me Nude is my PERFECT nude :cheer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Beautiful - all of your choices look really nice! Enjoy these beauties....️


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 15, 2015)

My goodies  After trying these lipsticks and liners I loveeeee both  I'm a suckers for packaging that's why I got the liners because I love the packaging  Everything about this line is so me  And I can't wait to buy more  I had 4 lipsticks color at first  I didn't like rococotte on me it turn a weird pink color on my lips I sent it back  One more lip liner to come the lightest color is on Bo from nm I hope I loveeee it too  My thoughts on these  I loveeeee them  Will I buy more   absolutely  Do I still love Tom ford I was thinking about kicking him to the curb at first  Will I still buy Tom ford lipstick   absolutely  Still my fave formula


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 15, 2015)

Lord I need to catch up


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 15, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


  Awesome Haul Glammy!! Have Fun!!!


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 15, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Awesome Haul Glammy!! Have Fun!!!


awwwwwww thanks v


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 15, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Thank you [@]allthingsglam[/@]! I know you'll rock any shade  That's so kind, thank you [@]JerseyGirl[/@]! Thank you [@]Ernie[/@]! Your swatches were invaluable We are here and we understand!


 Awwwwww thanks awickedshape I'm blushing️  





Medgal07 said:


> ompom: [COLOR=0000FF]Yay Glammy!  I'm so glad you love Zoulou.  Good choice I just watched a video while catching up here,[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]      and the young lady put on Zoulou and it looked so amazing.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I know it's just stunning on you!!![/COLOR]


yes I loveeeee it  It's in my purse lol


charismafulltv said:


> In glad you love Zoulou Glammy!  Such a pretty shade on you AWS! Love it!  Gift cards are always good to splurge on lipsticks like this!


thanks love it looks beautiful on u too


awickedshape said:


> Yup! Not a well-endowed one, obvs lol Mini banana sling lol


 


elegant-one said:


> :thud:   tiny weeny pouch :haha:


 Oh lord I'm dying laughing over here 


laurennnxox said:


> Quick picture of me wearing Just Nothing this morning  (On my lips.... Don't worry I'm fully clothed :lmao: )


 Wow just nothing is stunning on u


laurennnxox said:


> Sorry for all the face spam lately :lol:  I am just on a roll with trying these new lippies. I'm wearing RL Matte today! The color is to die for!


loveeeeee this color on u beautiful 


elegant-one said:


> Vee, I'll check in the morning   The kids are coming home for the weekend ompom: We are anticipating a  "You're gonna be grandparents" announcement   but that is just a guess...we could be wrong.  OMG last night we were on the freeway ready to get off our exit & a semi truck tried intentionally to run into us off the road & into the guardrail   & he even followed us off of the exit acting like he was going to rear-end us!!! I shook all night. We have a camera in our SUV that recorded most of it, but we couldn't read the license as it was hidden in the shadows of the truck. Still a bit shaken this morning. Hubs sent the pics off to the State Patrol right away.  I did this to him right out my window  :amused:


yayyyyy I Hope its grandparents news what a blessing   It's some crazy drivers out here  I'm happy u are ok


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 15, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Here are light swatches of the sheer Rouge Louboutin and Escatin sheer lipstick


 Beautiful after seeing your pictures I'm sold on the sheers for sure I have two on my list 


awickedshape said:


> Thank you so much [@]elegant-one[/@]!!! I've only tried RL so far and just for a little bit. It's very slick (but not sticky) so I can't press my lips together.  Hi So far I think it requires more carefulness (not to press lips together) than I thought it would. I'd usually prefer the matte or satin but I don't have anything close in this formula so that's why I tried it.


loveeee


Haven said:


> The sun is setting here, but I took a photo of belly bloom. I will try again tomorrow in sun.  [VIDEO]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow I loveeeeew this color


awickedshape said:


> I didn't get an even enough application with two passes of Escatin Over the morning it wasn't as vibrant but also it didn't wear off after a brief but strenuous hike and drinking water (sloppily, as I was exhausted lol)


beautiful


ashievic said:


> Eton Moi just arrived. It is a true vamp lovers dream!!!!!


i agree I loveeeee it to


mkoparanova said:


> Congratulations!! Amazing news, you're going to be a great grandma :bouquet:


awwwwwww congrats elegant  I can't wait to become a grandparent myself I'm going to spoil my grand babies  I know u going to spoil the little one too  Awwwwww so exciting


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Okay so I finally got around to swatching all of my lippies.  This was overwhelming because you can't stand them up-----resultantly, I did not photograph each bullit, but I did swatch them all:[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]Bottom to top:  Djalouzi[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                        Zoulou[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                        Rouge Louboutin, satin[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                        Very Prive[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                        Bengali, Satin[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                        Lou beach[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                        Impera[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                        Me Nude[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]Bottom to Top- Lip Definers (Definders to some): Safki[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                                                                              Maya[/COLOR]


    Uh-oh lol      





allthingsglam said:


> Lord I need to catch up


   It's a lot lol     





allthingsglam said:


> Awwwwww thanks awickedshape I'm blushing️ yes I loveeeee it  It's in my purse lol thanks love it looks beautiful on u too  Oh lord I'm dying laughing over here  Wow just nothing is stunning on u loveeeeee this color on u beautiful  yayyyyy I Hope its grandparents news what a blessing   It's some crazy drivers out here  I'm happy u are ok





allthingsglam said:


> Beautiful after seeing your pictures I'm sold on the sheers for sure I have two on my list   loveeee Wow I loveeeeew this color beautiful  i agree I loveeeee it to awwwwwww congrats elegant  I can't wait to become a grandparent myself I'm going to spoil my grand babies  I know u going to spoil the little one too  Awwwwww so exciting


    Thanks so much sweet [@]allthingsglam[/@]!!!      Enjoy your goodies!!!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Okay so I finally got around to swatching all of my lippies.  This was overwhelming because you can't stand them up-----resultantly, I did not photograph each bullit, but I did swatch them all:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Did you have to see your shrink since you got overwrought with them not standing up????


----------



## ashievic (Sep 15, 2015)

beautycool said:


> ashievic said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Miss Beauty I was just teasing you!!!! My goodness if you were to see the list I wrote up for the stuff I am drooling over, it makes yours look like Target shopping :=) I do love Target, so I am not trashing that either. When Toys R Us would send out the catalog (yes, no internet when I was 4, not invented yet) I would spend hours making a list for Santa. In perfect printing with the snazzy colors of my box of crayons. I apologize for upsetting you, you are one of the sweetest ladies I know.
> ...


  Saving is a foreign concept for me....I am so sorry for your loss. I was suppose to be born on my great grandfather's b'day, I came a 5 days sooner. I was always impatient!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Okay so I finally got around to swatching all of my lippies.  This was overwhelming because you can't stand them up-----resultantly, I did not photograph each bullit, but I did swatch them all:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  They're all so beautiful on you dear!!!!

  Did you use a Sharpie for the letters


----------



## ashievic (Sep 15, 2015)

Duct tape to keep them upright too????


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 15, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


Awesome Glammy dear!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy your goodies!!


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Yazmin, a little Zoulou love.  It arrived unbroken.  I love it, and find it easily wearable.  Excuse the bed-head-----I[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  was tussling on the floor with my pooch.  Zoulou and Me Nude rank high as[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]favorites for me.[/COLOR]


loveeeeee this color on u


awickedshape said:


> Why did NM make me perk up when the $50 off excludes beauty and fragrance lol


ikr I was ready to order too  Beauty items lol


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks for swatche medgal  I need   Me nude Djalouzi


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 15, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Uh-oh lol It's a lot lol  Thanks so much sweet [@]allthingsglam[/@]!!!      Enjoy your goodies!!!





elegant-one said:


> Awesome Glammy dear!!!!!! ompom:  Enjoy your goodies!!


  Awwwwwww thanks ladies


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 15, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Pretty! Hope your dad gets better soon!






Thanks Allie.  I can't come close to our swatch Goddess, Ernie or our Swatch Queen, EO.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 15, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Djalouzi


 No problem.  I can't wait to wear Djalouzi---it's my perfect burgundy!!!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 15, 2015)

You had to post that Meddy???? Pure torture, thank goodness these are not LE's. Or I would be make Octomom look like nothing. I would be pregnant for at least 15, for serious fast cash!!!! I apologize for my sick humor if I offended anyone.


----------



## beautycool (Sep 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Okay so I finally got around to swatching all of my lippies.  This was overwhelming because you can't stand them up-----resultantly, I did not photograph each bullit, but I did swatch them all:[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]Bottom to top:  Djalouzi[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                        Zoulou[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                        Rouge Louboutin, satin[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                        Very Prive[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                        Bengali, Satin[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                        Lou beach[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                        Impera[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                        Me Nude[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]Bottom to Top- Lip Definers (Definders to some): Safki[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                                                                              Maya[/COLOR]


  Thank you for swatches


----------



## beautycool (Sep 15, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Saving is a foreign concept for me....I am so sorry for your loss. I was suppose to be born on my great grandfather's b'day, I came a 5 days sooner. I was always impatient!!!!


  Thank you Hun hugs to you to ️ I was in early labour with him two weeks before the 15 th I'm surprised he didn't come before that I was induced with him lol madness he still didn't want to budge It's quite nice my boy suppose to be born on grandaddys birthday  My first boy came a week before him and my mums wedding anniversary 12 th august my first boy came the 7 th august just so weird . First anniversary too lol  ️


----------



## beautycool (Sep 15, 2015)

ps talking about the lipsticks  Mines been shipped  hopefully I recieve it soon asap hopefully


----------



## ashievic (Sep 15, 2015)

My brother was 2 weeks late, my sister the exact date and me 5 days early??? Guess we are different in when we want to arrive in this world!!!!!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 15, 2015)

beautycool said:


> ps talking about the lipsticks  Mines been shipped  hopefully I recieve it soon asap hopefully


  Yay! Hope you get them soon and love them. What did you order?


----------



## beautycool (Sep 15, 2015)

ashievic said:


> My brother was 2 weeks late, my sister the exact date and me 5 days early??? Guess we are different in when we want to arrive in this world!!!!!


  One on time though  I wonder how often them babies come on due dates   I think it would of been lovely to have him on the 15 th but I don't know as that date is so sad always will be  I'm glad the date has passed now I lit a candle for him too  It's 2.43 am I got to try n sleep and get back to uk timings  Thanks ash Hun ️ xx just for chatting xx


----------



## beautycool (Sep 15, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> Yay! Hope you get them soon and love them. What did you order?


  Only one the red sheer one ️it's taken ages to ship though but after a phone call today they shipped it quick time it seems


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 15, 2015)

Ordered JN and rouge matte. ML and Bikini are sitting in my cart staring at me.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Okay so I finally got around to swatching all of my lippies.  This was overwhelming because you can't stand them up-----resultantly, I did not photograph each bullit, but I did swatch them all:[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]Bottom to top:  Djalouzi[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                        Zoulou[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                        Rouge Louboutin, satin[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                        Very Prive[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                        Bengali, Satin[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                        Lou beach[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                        Impera[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                        Me Nude[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]Bottom to Top- Lip Definers (Definders to some): Safki[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                                                                              Maya[/COLOR]


  All those colors look amazing on you! Great choices- enjoy them all!!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 15, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> loveeeeee this color on u ikr I *was ready to order *too  Beauty items lol


----------



## ashievic (Sep 15, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Ordered JN and rouge matte. ML and Bikini are sitting in my cart staring at me.


I promise it won't hurt, just click Plus Meddy has the 1001 ways to serve Ramen noodles, I am drooling over Bikini!!!!! It so hard to gauge on how it will look on such pink casper skin. That's the problem with TF, unless it is a true blow your socks off color or a dppe vamp. it is mild mid range tones and nudes for me and my Mom. Same thing with his blushes. That's why it was so super the peach ombre looked lovely on both of us. Even with the cherry pit scrapper being used :=)

  In case any of you wonder why I don't use the super funny and cute emo's. I use to this all the time. Then big brother had a come to Jesus with me and made it clear I was to NEVER use those in an email to him. They drive him insane. So to keep things straight in my brain, I just avoid them. But I so do love them!!!! Daddy hates them too. I also used them in an email to my boss, not cool. Again, I get confused and it just makes it easier for me just to avoid them. Life with a scrambled brain....


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 15, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Ordered JN and rouge matte. ML and Bikini are sitting in my cart staring at me.


  From where?


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 15, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> From where?


I got JN and rouge matte from Nordstroms, and I just ended up ordering bikini and ML from Sephora... Some were sold out/backordered at one place but not the other, so I mixed it up. I'm so bad. But maybe this will keep me from getting Guo Pei stuff. It's really pricey and all the designs are fabric which will get dirty asap. And the colors I want aren't really MY colors. Like I have green eyes so I don't wear blue eyeshadow unless it's aqua or periwinkle (hint of green or hint of purple). So perhaps by buying these naughty lipsticks I will not overdo it on the other collection...


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 15, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Ordered JN and rouge matte. ML and Bikini are sitting in my cart staring at me.


  YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Bikini!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! & ML


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 15, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> I got JN and rouge matte from Nordstroms, and I just ended up ordering bikini and ML from Sephora... Some were sold out/backordered at one place but not the other, so I mixed it up. I'm so bad. But maybe this will keep me from getting Guo Pei stuff. It's really pricey and all the designs are fabric which will get dirty asap. And the colors I want aren't really MY colors. Like I have green eyes so I don't wear blue eyeshadow unless it's aqua or periwinkle (hint of green or hint of purple). So perhaps by buying these naughty lipsticks I will not overdo it on the other collection...








 Can't wait for you to get them!!!


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 15, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not gna lie, I should feel a lot guiltier than I currently do, which is not at all  I'm going to be like a kid running for the ice cream truck when the mailman pulls up!!!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 15, 2015)

FedEx guy asked Mama today if she changed carriers. She said nope, it is dumb post by the stores....


----------



## Howards End (Sep 15, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> My goodies   One more lip liner to come the lightest color is on Bo from nm I hope I loveeee it too


 I love the lip definers, is the lightest one Nats or Leanue? If possible @allthingsglam could you post swatches of the liners/definers?  I need to skip Guo Pei and get one of these liners lol


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 15, 2015)

Howards End said:


> If possible @allthingsglam could you post swatches of the liners/definers? I need to skip Guo Pei and get one of these liners lol


Yeah I'm trying not to look at the liners! They're really amazing colors, colors that I use ALL the time...


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 15, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> That looks great Ash!!!
> 
> Okay my last batch of lippies have arrived!
> 
> Me Nude is my PERFECT nude


  Looks wonderful! Makes me think I might be able to rock this shade!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 15, 2015)

ashievic said:


> You had to post that Meddy???? Pure torture, thank goodness these are not LE's. Or I would be make Octomom look like nothing. I would be pregnant for at least 15, for serious fast cash!!!! I apologize for my sick humor if I offended anyone.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 15, 2015)

Mama had a crisis tonight. Those darn containers with not standing up just roll everywhere. Might have up the zoloft, as well as the cognitive therapy sessions to work through this!!!!! Of course wagging Newfie tails make great dusters, but do knock stuff around.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 15, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


    Yay Glammy!!!  GREAT haul!!  ENJOY!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 15, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Mama had a crisis tonight. Those darn containers with not standing up just roll everywhere. Might have up the zoloft, as well as the cognitive therapy sessions to work through this!!!!! Of course wagging Newfie tails make great dusters, but do knock stuff around.


  Oh for real!!! they do roll easily but I find they're less apt to roll with the little dust covers on.


----------



## Shars (Sep 16, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Ha, I know!  When Saks or NM send those coupons, I think USELESS!!!


  B, you are my twin! I hate those darn coupons. I'm always thinking, "You do know I only shop with you for beauty during % or $ off sales, right?" lol


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> I agree Vee! From a legal point of view, a product must be fit for its purpose as well. As in, it must be properly made and constructed to work as a lipstick and as intended i.e. not one use or super careful use. One of the othe:sigh: r ladies mentioned that some synthetic ingredients are perfectly fine and are actually less harmful to source than their natural counterparts are on the environment. I think these people need to stop riding on people's emotional fads and just produce products that function well! I'm okay with babying my Bite beauty lippies because for the price point, babying them is not unreasonable but at 4 times the cost, these CL ones give me pause. Especially since it seems that the melting is an issue with the mattes alone and most of the ones on my list are matte!    Yes, I saw when she posted the news on her IG and then later she posted a pic of her bump! B, you are my twin! I hate those darn coupons. I'm always thinking, "You do know I only shop with you for beauty during % or $ off sales, right?" lol


   Lol


----------



## Howards End (Sep 16, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Yeah I'm trying not to look at the liners! They're really amazing colors, colors that I use ALL the time...


 Yes, they look SO everyday wearable, someone really put some thought into the tones/colours and the price point isn't too bad!  I'm Googling around for swatches of the 2 lightest ones (Leanue and Nats?), so hard to find!


----------



## Howards End (Sep 16, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> I got JN from Nordstroms, But maybe this will keep me from getting Guo Pei stuff. It's really pricey and all the designs are fabric which will get dirty asap. And the colors I want aren't really MY colors. Like I have green eyes so I don't wear blue eyeshadow unless it's aqua or periwinkle (hint of green or hint of purple). So perhaps by buying these naughty lipsticks I will not overdo it on the other collection...


 I randomly saw a pic of JN and it looks like an amazing nude!  I'm definitely thinking of skipping Guo Pei and getting a lip definer instead lol   Btw I hope the definers are perm, will call Nordstrom today and ask


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Okay so I finally got around to swatching all of my lippies.  This was overwhelming because you can't stand them up-----resultantly, I did not photograph each bullit, but I did swatch them all:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you.  Jelly of that collection.  And I'm really appreciating the floral background!  Not sure if coincidental or an homage to the gnome in the forest of the YT video!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 16, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> I'm not gna lie, I should feel a lot guiltier than I currently do, which is not at all  I'm going to be like a kid running for the ice cream truck when the mailman pulls up!!!









 We'll be here waiting for you to share your new ice cream!!!


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 16, 2015)

Howards End said:


> I love the lip definers, is the lightest one Nats or Leanue? If possible @allthingsglam could you post swatches of the liners/definers?  I need to skip Guo Pei and get one of these liners lol


 Hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Swatches anything for u love The lightest one is leanue I think lol  will get that one when it ships sept 25   Top to bottom  Nats  Maya Safki Ada I loveeeee them all


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 16, 2015)

Howards End said:


> I randomly saw a pic of JN and it looks like an amazing nude!  I'm definitely thinking of skipping Guo Pei and getting a lip definer instead lol   Btw I hope the definers are perm, will call Nordstrom today and ask


  Let us know what they say! I'll need to dig up a few more dollars otherwise


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 16, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Oh, Maya does look lighter than I thought


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 16, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> Thank you.  Jelly of that collection.  And I'm really appreciating the floral background!  Not sure if coincidental or an homage to the gnome in the forest of the YT video!






I certainly couldn't make a living at this-----I was overwhelmed and totally forgot about doing the whole botanical nod thing.  That's where there was the most light in 
    the room.  Clearly my creative juices were all dried up at that time.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 16, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Oh, Maya does look lighter than I thought


   I think I noted somewhere how surprisingly lighter Maya was, but it's so, so perfect as a base for Me Nude.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :eyelove:   [COLOR=0000FF]​Nice job with the liners Glammy.  Saki is my personal fav but I've also ordered Ada.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  I think I noted somewhere how surprisingly lighter Maya was, but it's so, so perfect as a base for Me Nude.[/COLOR]:eyelove:


   Hi, yes, you told me From Glammy's swatches Safki would have been a better pick for me Just received my Maya Will open it up soon


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 16, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Will open it up soon


   I agree---Safki would have been a better pick------but Maya is a really good pick because you like nude lippies and it will work really well with those, especially as a base.
   I hope you like it.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I agree---Safki would have been a better pick------but Maya is a really good pick because you like nude lippies and it will work really well with those, especially as a base.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I hope you like it.[/COLOR]


   I like browner shades so I hope it can work :-D    Maya lip definer   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Very Prive satin lipstick


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 16, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>








 Thanks for sharing the swatches.


----------



## beautycool (Sep 16, 2015)

Thank you both for swatches of the lip definers perfect  I do like the pinkie one in the lip definer so that's a maybe   Well my little parcel awaits for me still which omg hubby and I was in today all this morning till I left for work  I walked out my front door to go work later on and a card was there I thought omg luckily the hubby didn't see but luckily we didn't hear the bell that's if the man knocked on door or not  We were both in so I was abit fuming about that but atleast I can pick my beaut up tomorw  hubby's working Tomorow . Do that's good  But wish I had it with me now  It says leave a day to collect so that will be Tomorow I just go there . I was so excited that when I got into my car I thought I chase the postie if I can to pick it up from him as at first I thought it was a Royal Mail card lol when I manged to chase postie he said no Hun that's a parcel force card I looked at him like what you haven't got my parcel my dear lipstick for £65 including postage lol  I could of cried  Off I went to work with the stinking card in my car lol


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 16, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  Both look so pretty on you!!! Thanks for the swatches!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 16, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


    Hey AWS---Maya does look good on you, and certainly dark enough.  What do you think?  How do you like Very Prive?  It's  a great color & also looks good on you!!!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 16, 2015)

Those pencils look really nice! Thanks for the swatched ALLTHINGS


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 16, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Both look so pretty on you!!! Thanks for the swatches!!


  Thank you [@]elegant-one[/@]!    





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Hey AWS---Maya does look good on you, and certainly dark enough.  What do you think?  How do you like Very Prive?  It's  a great color & also looks good on you!!![/COLOR]


   Thank you [@]Medgal07[/@]! I will have to see how it goes with Maya. VP looks so formidable in the tube but it's lovely! It's giving me Chanel Temeraire RCS vibes somehow


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 16, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> *It's giving me Chanel Temeraire RCS vibes somehow*






Yes!  I can see that.  I've not yet worn VP---getting to it soon.


----------



## beautycool (Sep 16, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I like browner shades so I hope it can work :-D    Maya lip definer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Both those look like they will work with your skin tone  the lippy on you will be so Georgous Hun  ️.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 16, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Those pencils look really nice! Thanks for the swatched ALLTHINGS


  Yes, [@]Purple Popcorn[/@] [@]allthingsglam[/@]'s swatches are fab!  I really had to rub to get the liner swatch off.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :frenz:   [COLOR=0000FF]Yes!  I can see that.  I've not yet worn VP---getting to it soon.[/COLOR]


  I can imagine lol Too many options!    





beautycool said:


> Both those look like they will work with your skin tone  the lippy on you will be so Georgous Hun  ️.


   Thank you very much [@]beautycool[/@]!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm never going to stay up to date in this thread. LOL  I quit, and will just look at the pictures.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 16, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Did you have to see your shrink since you got overwrought with them not standing up????







He's back from being out of town tonight.  The fact that they don't stand is way less traumatic than receiving a 
    broken lippie.  The do lean nicely against each other in a pretty decanter though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 16, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm never going to stay up to date in this thread. LOL  I quit, and will just look at the pictures.






Awwww Pretty


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 16, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Thank you very much @beautycool!!!






   AKA Product overload!!!


----------



## Howards End (Sep 16, 2015)

Thank you SO much @allthingsglam for the lip definer swatches!  They are all perfect lip colours, enjoy!


----------



## Howards End (Sep 16, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Let us know what they say! I'll need to dig up a few more dollars otherwise


 A Nordstrom Beauty Specialist just told me emphatically that they're PERM! Still, I'm tempted to get Leanue now lol, even without swatches lol


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 16, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Yes, [@]Purple Popcorn[/@] [@]allthingsglam[/@]'s swatches are fab!  *I really had to rub to get the liner swatch *off.


 Yes it doesn't budge :shock: VP looks lovely on you AWS!!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 16, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm never going to stay up to date in this thread. LOL  I quit, and will just look at the pictures.


   Oh gosh lol   





Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]   AKA Product overload!!![/COLOR]


   Yes!    





Vineetha said:


> Yes it doesn't budge :shock: VP looks lovely on you AWS!!


   Thank you Vee!! I'd like to pair it with CT Dolce Vita tomorrow but I have no clue what will happen when it's time to get dressed in the morning lol


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 16, 2015)

Bare lips (a bit dry) and lower lip lined and filled in quickly with Maya


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 16, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


 *  Perfection!!!!!! * I love it on you.  It gives you uniform color that you can wear alone or as a base.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]*  Perfection!!!!!!*  I love it on you.  It gives you uniform color that you can wear alone or as a base.[/COLOR]


   Thank you [@]Medgal07[/@]   Not sure if it can make lining a habit for me but it's easy to apply and, of course, that packaging lol


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 16, 2015)

Did anyone end up getting Rose du Desert? I looked through the gallery, but honestly, everything's starting to run together.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 16, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Not sure if it can make lining a habit for me but it's easy to apply and, of course, that packaging lol


  It looks so good on you!!!  See how you like it under your lipstick. I'd love to hear what you think of it that way.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 16, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Did anyone end up getting Rose du Desert? I looked through the gallery, but honestly, everything's starting to run together.


  I didn't Jess, but there was a lot of talk about it.  Maybe Ernie did.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I didn't Jess, but there was a lot of talk about it.  Maybe Ernie did.


  Thanks, love. How do you like your Silky Satin Bengali? Is it swoony?


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 16, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Thanks, love. How do you like your Silky Satin Bengali? Is it swoony?


   Would you believe I've not yet worn it



I'm wearing Lou Beach again today.  It just worked w/my outfit!  I'll get to it.  I love these lipsticks so much!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] It looks so good on you!!!  See how you like it under your lipstick. I'd love to hear what you think of it that way.[/COLOR]


  Thank you! I'll definitely have to try it!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 16, 2015)

Have we decided whether Nats or Leneau us the pinkish one? Different sites seem to conflict.


----------



## Haven (Sep 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Would you believe I've not yet worn it[/COLOR]:shock: [COLOR=0000FF]I'm wearing Lou Beach again today.  It just worked w/my outfit!  I'll get to it.  I love these lipsticks so much!!![/COLOR]


  What was the deciding factor(s) that helped you pick Bengali satin over matte? I am having a difficult time picking which finish I want.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 16, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Have we decided whether Nats or Leneau us the pinkish one? Different sites seem to conflict.


   You know it's interesting that you say that.  When I got Maya in the mail, the packaging slip read Leneau but the definer itself had a label reading Maya


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 16, 2015)

Haven said:


> What was the deciding factor(s) that helped you pick Bengali satin over matte? I am having a difficult time picking which finish I want.


   Well I thought the satin would be more wearable, but during Raeviewer's You Tube review she thought the matte would be more wearable. Another factor for me is that
   I already have similarly bright shades that are matte.   I guess I'll know when I finally wear it.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 16, 2015)

Haven said:


> What was the deciding factor(s) that helped you pick Bengali satin over matte? I am having a difficult time picking which finish I want.


I chose Bengali matte because I like my bright colors to be in matte. I choose softer colors for satin/glossy formulas but anything bold/bright I always get in matte.


----------



## Haven (Sep 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Well I thought the satin would be more wearable, but during Raeviewer's You Tube review she thought the matte would be more wearable. [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Another factor for me is that[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I already have similarly bright [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]shades that are matte.   [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I guess I'll know when I finally wear it.[/COLOR]





Purple Popcorn said:


> I chose Bengali matte because I like my bright colors to be in matte. I choose softer colors for satin/glossy formulas but anything bold/bright I always get in matte.


  Thank you! Sounds like matte would be better for me.  Plus I don't have anything too close to this shade (I think) in matte.


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 16, 2015)

So apparently there are shoes that match each of the liner shades... I like the Nats shoes... I can't be buying 700$ shoes to match a lip liner... But brown and red look so good together...


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Sep 17, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


>


  Ugh. I said I  was  only getting one of these! Now I want two colors. Gorgeous.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 17, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Ugh. I said I  was  only getting one of these! Now I want two colors. Gorgeous.







 Which two are you getting?


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Sep 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Which two are you getting?


  Bengali and  Rougue Louboutin


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 17, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Bengali and  RougueLouboutin


   Awesome!!!  Whatever lipstick you're wearing in your Avi looks really pretty!!!!  Are you getting these in matte or satin?  RL also comes in sheer.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Sep 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Awesome!!!  Whatever lipstick you're wearing in your Avi looks really pretty!!!!  Are you getting these in matte or satin?  RL also comes in sheer.


  It's Hollywood Cerise, thank you!

  Matte, in both most likely.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 17, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> It's Hollywood Cerise, thank you!
> 
> Matte, in both most likely.






 Nice, nice & nice!!!!


----------



## beautycool (Sep 17, 2015)

It's here it's here I went to pick it up from post office  I had a horrid dream last night that it melted in the post office or I opened it and it was broken  Horrid !!!! Christian louboutin 001S SHEER VOILE  Anyhow have tried it . It's so special I have a fear of dropping it it's quite heavy and bulky but fab  it's just perfect coverage plumps my lips abit makes them look fuller in just once swipe really wow really blown away  And my gosh the red it's the perfect red for me I would wear this just out to the shops etc if that makes sense I'm not worried about wearing this one out usually I'm in myself when wearing reds that's why I don't wear them I feel like everyone's looking at me when I wear red lippy ( bright red or something ) This one is so perfect for me for me it feels I'm just applying a normal colour and wearing what I'm used too well that won't make sense to you guys but that's how I feel I cannot explain myself any better  I just feel comfy wearing this red ️Thank you CL for making a wearable red for us girls that don't wear alot of red and feel uncomfy and out of place when we do  This is so so perfect for us


----------



## beautycool (Sep 17, 2015)

Really happy what colour next ? And maybe next month lol or month afterc My birthday is Halloween so maybe this one can be a birthday present to myself early birthday present ️


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 17, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Did anyone end up getting Rose du Desert? I looked through the gallery, but honestly, everything's starting to run together.


  I ordered it but haven't received it yet. I think someone else purchased it but we never heard their opinion. I'm pretty sure Ernie swatched it. It also was in the Raeviewer YouTube review. I'll definitely swatch it when I get it if you want.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 17, 2015)

beautycool said:


> It's here it's here I went to pick it up from post office  I had a horrid dream last night that it melted in the post office or I opened it and it was broken  Horrid !!!!  Anyhow have tried it . It's so special I have a fear of dropping it it's quite heavy and bulky but fab  it's just perfect coverage plumps my lips abit makes them look fuller in just once swipe really wow really blown away  And my gosh the red it's the perfect red for me I would wear this just out to the shops etc if that makes sense I'm not worried about wearing this one out usually I'm in myself when wearing reds that's why I don't wear them I feel like everyone's looking at me when I wear red lippy ( bright red or something ) This one is so perfect for me for me it feels I'm just applying a normal colour and wearing what I'm used too well that won't make sense to you guys but that's how I feel I cannot explain myself any better  I just feel comfy wearing this red ️Thank you CL for making a wearable red for us girls that don't wear alot of red and feel uncomfy and out of place when we do  This is so so perfect for us


  So glad you love it! It may be my next color if these don't have too much of a scent or taste. Enjoy your lovely red...


----------



## beautycool (Sep 17, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> So glad you love it! It may be my next color if these don't have too much of a scent or taste. Enjoy your lovely red...


  Hi thank you it's so nice   No scent well I cannot smell much scent and doesn't taste  do the actual lipsticks mattes and satins taste then of something and smell ?  I have done a quick swatch but I find iPhone  4 doesn't have a brill camera on it . Not like hubby's iPhone


----------



## beautycool (Sep 17, 2015)

My swatch of Christian louboutin 001S voile sheer  Excuse the hair around my lip if u see any as I need to laser that later


----------



## beautycool (Sep 17, 2015)

Done the eating test I have had a sandwich for lunch with a cup of tea hardly any product was left on the side of my white cup  very pleased and no need for a touch up just yet brilliant ️I'm loving it


----------



## ashievic (Sep 17, 2015)

Got an email from NM the Red matte has shipped. It was on backorder until like early to mid October. Of course it is coming dumb post, so it should be week before it arrives.


----------



## beautycool (Sep 17, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Got an email from NM the Red matte has shipped. It was on backorder until like early to mid October. Of course it is coming dumb post, so it should be week before it arrives.


  So excited for you ash


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 17, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Got an email from NM the Red matte has shipped. It was on backorder until like early to mid October. Of course it is coming dumb post, so it should be week before it arrives.


  My Rose du Desert was supposed to back ordered until October but it was just shipped, too! But, mine is coming FedEx, not smart post. Weird. Should be here Saturday. Of course, I'm working so hubby and the kids will be here when it arrives. Hate that.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 17, 2015)

beautycool said:


> My birthday is Halloween so maybe this one can be a birthday present to myself early birthday present ️


   That's the hard part!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 17, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Got an email from NM the Red matte has shipped. *It was on backorder until like early to mid October. *Of course it is coming dumb post, so it should be week before it arrives.






Yay---miracles do happen!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 17, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> My Rose du Desert was supposed to back ordered until October but it was just shipped, too! But, mine is coming FedEx, not smart post. Weird. Should be here Saturday. Of course, I'm working so hubby and the kids will be here when it arrives. Hate that.


  I hope you love it JG!!!!!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 17, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> I ordered it but haven't received it yet. I think someone else purchased it but we never heard their opinion. I'm pretty sure Ernie swatched it. It also was in the Raeviewer YouTube review. I'll definitely swatch it when I get it if you want.


  Yeah, I remember Ernie's swatch (All hail Queen of the Swatches!). And you're right, I should go back and rewatch Rae's vid. I'll never turn down swatches, though! I was so sure I wanted Bengali, but I find myself thinking about Rose du Desert more and more. I think the combination of the soft pink and the mermaid tail packaging is reeling me in.


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 17, 2015)

After a lot of trouble my lippies are finally on their way to the UK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank you all for the amazing swatches


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 17, 2015)

Haven said:


> Plus I don't have anything too close to this shade (I think) in matte.


  YES! Get the matte one.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 17, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Bengali and  Rougue Louboutin


  Both of those shades would be stunning on you!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 17, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> My Rose du Desert was supposed to back ordered until October but it was just shipped, too! But, mine is coming FedEx, not smart post. Weird. Should be here Saturday. Of course, I'm working so hubby and the kids will be here when it arrives. Hate that.








 I cannot wait to here what you think of it. Its a very very pretty shade.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 17, 2015)

beautycool said:


> This is so so perfect for us








 It's such a beautiful everyday wearable red! It will keep your lips so soft & smooth too. It looks so pretty on you!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 17, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> ashievic said:
> 
> 
> > Got an email from NM the Red matte has shipped. It was on backorder until like early to mid October. Of course it is coming dumb post, so it should be week before it arrives.
> ...


Say what I told the P's which is the truth. Got some gift cards, thy had to be used within 7 days in the cosmetic section. So I got it free. Yep, Daddy had nothing to come back with.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 17, 2015)

beautycool said:


> This is so so perfect for us


 
  Glad you love it!


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 17, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Medgal07 said:
> 
> 
> > [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF]Which two are you getting?[/COLOR]
> ...


  Would you mind posting a swatch pic of Bengali when you get it? I think I've only seen one on a deeper skin tone online but it wasn't the clearest swatch, IMO.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 17, 2015)

Wore Very Prive today with CT Dolce Vita eyeshadow quad
  The shade reminds me a bit of NARS Audrey but Audrey applies and wears better lol CL feels a bit nicer on
  As it stands right now, CL will not be my go-to lipstick brand but the experiment was interesting


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Wore Very Prive today with CT Dolce Vita eyeshadow quad
> The shade reminds me a bit of NARS Audrey but Audrey applies and wears better lol CL feels a bit nicer on
> As it stands right now, CL will not be my go-to lipstick brand but the experiment was interesting


  The shade though is gorgeous on you AWS!!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Wore Very Prive today with CT Dolce Vita eyeshadow quad The shade reminds me a bit of NARS Audrey but Audrey applies and wears better lol CL feels a bit nicer on As it stands right now, CL will not be my go-to lipstick brand but the experiment was interesting


  Looks gorgeous!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Wore Very Prive today with CT Dolce Vita eyeshadow quad
> The shade reminds me a bit of NARS Audrey but Audrey applies and wears better lol CL feels a bit nicer on
> *As it stands right now, CL will not be my go-to lipstick brand but the experiment was interesting*


  Audrey better look a lot nicer than this, then because it looks fantastic on you!


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Wore Very Prive today with CT Dolce Vita eyeshadow quad
> The shade reminds me a bit of NARS Audrey but Audrey applies and wears better lol CL feels a bit nicer on
> As it stands right now, CL will not be my go-to lipstick brand but the experiment was interesting


  GORGEOUS!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Wore Very Prive today with CT Dolce Vita eyeshadow quad
> The shade reminds me a bit of NARS Audrey but Audrey applies and wears better lol CL feels a bit nicer on
> As it stands right now, CL will not be my go-to lipstick brand but the experiment was interesting


  Your lips look so beautiful in that shade girl!!!!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 17, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Your lips look so beautiful in that shade girl!!!!


  They sure do! But...her lips look beautiful without any lipstick on too!!  You should be a lip product model AWS.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The shade though is gorgeous on you AWS!!


   Thank you, [@]Vineetha[/@]!!!    





JerseyGirl said:


> Looks gorgeous!!


   Thank you [@]JerseyGirl[/@]!!!    





GreenEyedAllie said:


> Audrey better look a lot nicer than this, then because it looks fantastic on you!


   Lol Thank you [@]GreenEyedAllie[/@]!!!     





Prettypackages said:


> GORGEOUS!


  Why thank you, [@]Prettypackages[/@]!!!    





elegant-one said:


> Your lips look so beautiful in that shade girl!!!!


  Thank you so much SwatchQueen!!!:frenz:    





Winthrop44 said:


> They sure do! But...her lips look beautiful without any lipstick on too!!  You should be a lip product model AWS.


  Thank you [@]Winthrop44[/@]!!!    You're all so kind!!!  I liked VP with Dolce Vita but it started to bleed a bit into my upper lip (I can deal with that, though) and wore at my inner lip area within the hour. I don’t get that with many lipsticks so it's "like" but not "love".  I'm fussy maybe lol


----------



## tobysmama (Sep 17, 2015)

I received my 2 lipsticks from Saks today ( just Nothing and Tutulle). Love them both! Just Nothing however broke from the base when I swatched it. I tried to push it back and it seems like its gonna stay put so I'm not gonna bother replacing it- I'm very impatient like that. I think the lipstick (matte) itself is very soft. I see myself using this one up faster so I'm hoping it doesn't keep snapping off. I'm kicking myself for not ordering the other 2 I wanted- I ended up purchasing 2 more just now. But then again I was able to use the 10% off from Saks so that kinda paid fortheovernight shipping.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 17, 2015)

Four liner swatches   https://instagram.com/p/7vqSi1RMmK/


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> https://instagram.com/p/7vqSi1RMmK/


  I want Maya, Leanue and Safki.


----------



## mac-obsessed (Sep 17, 2015)

Anyone who picked up Bengali what dupes do you have ? I want Bengali but Im not sure what type of pink it is.... Is it like a riri pleasure bomb or redder ?


----------



## beautycool (Sep 17, 2015)

It's 1.28 am here and does it sound mad that I just want to put my red lippy on ( sheer)  Mad or what lol !!!!!!  I know I have to wait till late morning to wear it ha but I ️️️️️️It so much


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 17, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I want Maya, Leanue and Safki.


   Uh-oh lol  





beautycool said:


> It's 1.28 am here and does it sound mad that I just want to put my red lippy on ( sheer)  Mad or what lol !!!!!!  I know I have to wait till late morning to wear it ha but I ️️️️️️It so much


   So few joys in life, enjoy yourself lol


----------



## beautycool (Sep 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Uh-oh lol So few joys in life, enjoy yourself lol


  One lipstick that I think I have ever loved and got excited about lol  I will obviously wait till tomorrow


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 17, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> After a lot of trouble my lippies are finally on their way to the UK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's great news Maggie!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 17, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I want Maya, Leanue and Safki.


    Safki is my favorite, but Maya is awesome with Me Nude----and any nude for that matter. 



 I'm waiting for Ada 
   to arrive and think she'll do well with Very Prive and Djalouzi.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 17, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Would you mind posting a swatch pic of Bengali when you get it? I think I've only seen one on a deeper skin tone online but it wasn't the clearest swatch, IMO.


   I have it Yazmin---I'll try to wear it tomorrow and take a pic.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Wore Very Prive today with CT Dolce Vita eyeshadow quad
> The shade reminds me a bit of NARS Audrey but Audrey applies and wears better lol CL feels a bit nicer on
> As it stands right now, CL will not be my go-to lipstick brand but the experiment was interesting


  Oh it's really STUNNING on you AWS!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 17, 2015)

beautycool said:


> I know I have to wait till late morning to wear it ha but I ️️️️️️It so much


 I'm glad you're loving it BC!!!


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > Would you mind posting a swatch pic of Bengali when you get it? I think I've only seen one on a deeper skin tone online but it wasn't the clearest swatch, IMO.
> ...


  That would be great! Is it the matte?


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh it's really STUNNING on you AWS!!!


 
  Thank you @Medgal07!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Have you tried it? Or P.O. still in place lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Thank you @Medgal07!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Not yet.  You're correct----P.O. is so bad.  There aren't enough days in the week to get through all of this stuff!  I really want to try soon now---it looks so amazing on you!!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Not yet.  You're correct----P.O. is so bad.  There aren't enough days in the week to get through all of this stuff!  I really want to try soon now---it looks so amazing on you!!


 
  Can't wait to see it on you!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 18, 2015)

I am thinking Bengali might be a cousin to TF Velvet Violet??? Of course I could be way off....


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 18, 2015)

I did it. I ordered Rose du Desert. Why do I have an adrenaline rush?


----------



## ashievic (Sep 18, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> I did it. I ordered Rose du Desert. Why do I have an adrenaline rush?


Common occurrence after getting a good hit, not that I would know (cough, cough)


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 18, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> That would be great! Is it the matte?


   This is Bengali *Satin*, Yazmin.  I typically prefer matte lipstick formulations but this satin is stunning, looks better on the lips than it does when swatched on the arm and 
  it wears like a matte to me.  It stays in place and it's extremely comfortable.  I'm starting to like the satin Louboutin lippies better than the mattes.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 18, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> I did it. I ordered Rose du Desert. *Why do I have an adrenaline rush? *






Way to go.  I can't wait to see more of this shade!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> This is Bengali *Satin*, Yazmin.  I typically prefer matte lipstick formulations but this satin is stunning, looks better on the lips than it does when swatched on the arm and
> it wears like a matte to me.  It stays in place and it's extremely comfortable.  I'm starting to like the satin Louboutin lippies better than the mattes.


 

  Mercy


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 18, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Mercy


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


>


 
  I barely noticed the lipstick, Stunner lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 18, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I barely noticed the lipstick, Stunner lol


  Oh stop!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 18, 2015)

tobysmama said:


> I received my 2 lipsticks from Saks today ( just Nothing and Tutulle). Love them both! Just Nothing however broke from the base when I swatched it. I tried to push it back and it seems like its gonna stay put so I'm not gonna bother replacing it- I'm very impatient like that. I think the lipstick (matte) itself is very soft. I see myself using this one up faster so I'm hoping it doesn't keep snapping off. I'm kicking myself for not ordering the other 2 I wanted- I ended up purchasing 2 more just now. But then again I was able to use the 10% off from Saks so that kinda paid fortheovernight shipping.


 I somehow missed this yesterday!!!  



and welcome to Specktra!!!!  How unfortunate about 'Just Nothing'  I don't think I recall hearing that anyone had this issue with a satin.  It would bug me that I'd paid dearly $100 for a lipstick and it wasn't PERFECT!  My Djalouzi arrived broken from Sephora----I called them immediately and they shipped a new one that same day.  I returned the defective one a couple days later.  Which additional 2 did you purchase?


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 18, 2015)

I think I'm going to order two with Nordies triple points weekend.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 18, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I think I'm going to order two with Nordies triple points weekend.


   Which?


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 18, 2015)

OMG my first two have arrived, Rococotte and Survivita. They're BEAUTIFUL. They're both a little deeper than I thought they would be and more matte-looking than I imagined, but I'm happy with all of those things. They are LUXE. I was so impressed. My husband picked me up from volunteering with the boxes in the car, and the black box they come in is lovely. But the most AWESOME thing about them is that they have heft. The gold doesn't feel like cheap paint that will chip off or come off on your fingers (I'm aware it's not gold , but as a generally cheap person who likes gaudy jewelry, I'm well versed in the quality differences between various fake gold objects). And the lipstick itself is large and heavy and solid. And the inside of the cap is red, which somehow I hadn't realized, but it so lovely. And I had wanted one of the sheer colors because I thought the tube was so nice-looking, but now that I have the mattes in hand, I'm SOOOOO happy with them. All the video swatches I've watched just couldn't tell me how it FEELS in your hand. I know I'm talking more about the container than the color, but the only way I justified buying 6 90$ lipsticks is that they aren't just lipsticks, they are accessories, like jewelry  Now I just need a lovely compact and I can reapply my amazing CL lipstick on date night at the table and look all silver-screen doing it. Even my husband thought they looked fancy and he can't tell a lipstick from a curling iron. Not kidding. 

  Anyhow, it's dark out here, so I'll wait to post any swatches until tomorrow when I have some natural light. I almost want to wait until the other 4 get here so I can swatch them all together. I know I'm going to end up doing side-by-side swatches and I don't want to use up too much product doing swatches. Although like half of my new-product-enjoyment comes from sharing them on Specktra, not wearing them lol so I guess it's worth it. Oooh I'll swatch them by other similar shades from other brands too. We're like make-up scientists up in here.


----------



## Haven (Sep 18, 2015)

Just Nothing is becoming my HG nude lippie! I love it that much! Which actually sucks a bit bc it is so freaking expensive.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 18, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I think I'm going to order two with Nordies triple points weekend.
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *awickedshape*
> 
> 
> ...






Exactly---inquiring minds definitely want to know!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 18, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> OMG my first two have arrived, Rococotte and Survivita. They're BEAUTIFUL. They're both a little deeper than I thought they would be and more matte-looking than I imagined, but I'm happy with all of those things. They are LUXE. I was so impressed. My husband picked me up from volunteering with the boxes in the car, and the black box they come in is lovely. But the most AWESOME thing about them is that they have heft. The gold doesn't feel like cheap paint that will chip off or come off on your fingers (I'm aware it's not gold , but as a generally cheap person who likes gaudy jewelry, I'm well versed in the quality differences between various fake gold objects). And the lipstick itself is large and heavy and solid. And the inside of the cap is red, which somehow I hadn't realized, but it so lovely. And I had wanted one of the sheer colors because I thought the tube was so nice-looking, but now that I have the mattes in hand, I'm SOOOOO happy with them. All the video swatches I've watched just couldn't tell me how it FEELS in your hand. I know I'm talking more about the container than the color, but the only way I justified buying 6 90$ lipsticks is that they aren't just lipsticks, they are accessories, like jewelry  Now I just need a lovely compact and I can reapply my amazing CL lipstick on date night at the table and look all silver-screen doing it. Even my husband thought they looked fancy and he can't tell a lipstick from a curling iron. Not kidding.
> 
> Anyhow, it's dark out here, so I'll wait to post any swatches until tomorrow when I have some natural light. I almost want to wait until the other 4 get here so I can swatch them all together. I know I'm going to end up doing side-by-side swatches and I don't want to use up too much product doing swatches. Although like half of my new-product-enjoyment comes from sharing them on Specktra, not wearing them lol so I guess it's worth it. Oooh I'll swatch them by other similar shades from other brands too. *We're like make-up scientists up in here. *






 I'm glad you'r enjoying them.  I haven't worn anything else since I purchased mine-----totally happy with them too!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 18, 2015)

Haven said:


> Just Nothing is becoming my HG nude lippie! I love it that much! Which actually sucks a bit bc it is so freaking expensive.


    That's how I feel about Me Nude!!!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 18, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> OMG my first two have arrived, Rococotte and Survivita. They're BEAUTIFUL. They're both a little deeper than I thought they would be and more matte-looking than I imagined, but I'm happy with all of those things. They are LUXE. I was so impressed. My husband picked me up from volunteering with the boxes in the car, and the black box they come in is lovely. But the most AWESOME thing about them is that they have heft. The gold doesn't feel like cheap paint that will chip off or come off on your fingers (I'm aware it's not gold , but as a generally cheap person who likes gaudy jewelry, I'm well versed in the quality differences between various fake gold objects). And the lipstick itself is large and heavy and solid. And the inside of the cap is red, which somehow I hadn't realized, but it so lovely. And I had wanted one of the sheer colors because I thought the tube was so nice-looking, but now that I have the mattes in hand, I'm SOOOOO happy with them. All the video swatches I've watched just couldn't tell me how it FEELS in your hand. I know I'm talking more about the container than the color, but the only way I justified buying 6 90$ lipsticks is that they aren't just lipsticks, they are accessories, like jewelry  Now I just need a lovely compact and I can reapply my amazing CL lipstick on date night at the table and look all silver-screen doing it. Even my husband thought they looked fancy and he can't tell a lipstick from a curling iron. Not kidding.
> 
> Anyhow, it's dark out here, so I'll wait to post any swatches until tomorrow when I have some natural light. I almost want to wait until the other 4 get here so I can swatch them all together. I know I'm going to end up doing side-by-side swatches and I don't want to use up too much product doing swatches. Although like half of my new-product-enjoyment comes from sharing them on Specktra, not wearing them lol so I guess it's worth it. Oooh I'll swatch them by other similar shades from other brands too. We're like make-up scientists up in here.


  That is such an adorable story! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so happy you (& hubs!) love them! They are so amazing.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Exactly---inquiring minds definitely want to know!!!!


 
  LOL
  Maybe after she checks out?


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 18, 2015)

Haven said:


> Just Nothing is becoming my HG nude lippie! I love it that much! Which actually sucks a bit bc it is so freaking expensive.








 That's great hun! I will definitely get it for sure.


----------



## tobysmama (Sep 18, 2015)

Thank you! I've been lurking here for a while now! I ordered Rose Du Desert and Rouge Louboutin in satin finish! I just looked @ Saks website and it's now sold out. I'm glad i was able to get one before it did.


----------



## Haven (Sep 18, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :amused:  That's great hun! I will definitely get it for sure.


  It is amazing paired with a nude liner like Chanel's. After wearing it with boldly bare for a few hours it started to turn peachy- not what I wanted. With the Chanel liner that did not happen.   I also like tutulle but not as much as just nothing.   Are you thinking about ordering belly bloom?


----------



## Haven (Sep 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   That's how I feel about Me Nude!!!!!![/COLOR]:sigh:


  Been looking at your pics with Me Nude and Bengali. They both look amazing on you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 18, 2015)

tobysmama said:


> Thank you! I've been lurking here for a while now! I ordered Rose Du Desert and Rouge Louboutin in satin finish! I just looked @ Saks website and it's now sold out. I'm glad i was able to get one before it did.


   RLS totally blew me away-----it really is a quality product.  You will love it!!!  I think many of us didn't think the satins would pack the substantial punch that they do.
  They really are amazing.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 18, 2015)

Haven said:


> Been looking at your pics with Me Nude and Bengali. They both look amazing on you!


    Thank you Haven!!!


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  This is Bengali *Satin*, Yazmin.  I typically prefer matte lipstick formulations but this satin is stunning, looks better on the lips than it does when swatched on the arm and[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  it wears like a matte to me.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]It stays in place and it's extremely comfortable.  I'm starting to like the satin Louboutin lippies better than the mattes.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR][COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR]


 Your beauty is overwhelming! What an amazing combo!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 18, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> Your beauty is overwhelming! What an amazing combo!







Thank you sweet Havi!!!!


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > That would be great! Is it the matte?
> ...








You slayed that! Now I want it. I was thinking about getting the matte and the satin looks beautiful!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Sep 19, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> You slayed that! Now I want it. I was thinking about getting the matte and the satin looks beautiful!


  Seriously. My damn.  Giving me all types of Angela Basset from AHS life.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 19, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> You slayed that! Now I want it. I was thinking about getting the matte and the satin looks beautiful!


    Thanks Yazmin.  I'm telling you, the satins don't wear like the MAC slippery, shiny satin lipsticks.  This is a whole other ball game.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 19, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Seriously. My damn.  Giving me all types of Angela Basset from AHS life.


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 19, 2015)

It's three in the morning and I'm scrolling through Etsy trying to find a cute compact mirror to put on my CL lippies with. I'm accessorizing my crazy expensive awesome lipstick lol I can't believe how hard it is to find a pretty compact these days that's JUST a mirror!!! I had a really pretty Russian one I bought in Alaska but the mirror broke and I haven't fixed it. And that's like 10 years ago. I don't know how to fix it. But also, it's silver on the outside (with a beautiful painting on the front), and these lipsticks have gold packaging. I looked EVERYWHERE and the only pretty straight-up mirror, no powder, compact that would match is this lie 600 dollar Versace one. And that's insane. I already spent that much on the lipsticks just about!!! i'd rather get 6 more lipsticks if I was going THAT overboard  So I ended up on Etsy looking through vintage ones. Oh and I decided that these lipsticks are going to live in their black boxes in a drawer on my vanity. I feel nervous hanging them in the air, and they're too fancy to go in with the rest of my lipsticks (not that I don't love them! Just because I wear a fancy dress on Valentine's day doesn't mean I don't love my torn up boyfriend jeans  ). But anyway, only you ladies would understand that I'm accessorizing my accessory, and I just had to share! I don't even want to think of the look on my husband/sister/mother/BFF/etc.'s face if I tried to explain this lol


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 19, 2015)

Meddy it looks great on you and it does kind of give the appearance of a matte.

  Awicked Prive looks awesome on you and I'm trying to keep from ordering it for myself, if it was matte I would be all over it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 19, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Meddy it looks great on you and it does kind of give the appearance of a matte.
> 
> Awicked Prive looks awesome on you and I'm trying to keep from ordering it for myself, if it was matte I would be all over it.


  Thanks PP------You might want to look into Djalouzi, which is a matte burgundy----I opted for it over Eton Moi because it has more red & brown than purple.


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 19, 2015)

RL satin, Very prive, Bengali


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 19, 2015)

And in a different post, the first negative review I've come across: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I respect her opinion for the sheer and the satin, I'm sure she's right for herself, but you can't say that something is better than something you haven't tried..


----------



## beautycool (Sep 19, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Wore Very Prive today with CT Dolce Vita eyeshadow quad The shade reminds me a bit of NARS Audrey but Audrey applies and wears better lol CL feels a bit nicer on As it stands right now, CL will not be my go-to lipstick brand but the experiment was interesting
> 
> AWS that looks great on you Hun love it  Thanks for the swatch Beautiful Hun ️


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 19, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Meddy it looks great on you and it does kind of give the appearance of a matte.  Awicked Prive looks awesome on you and I'm trying to keep from ordering it for myself, if it was matte I would be all over it.


   Thank you [@]Purple Popcorn[/@]! :-D   





mkoparanova said:


> And in a different post, the first negative review I've come across:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I like the design and the feel on the lips but I agree with her on the way the sheer and satin wear.  Not up to mark for me. And I'm wondering just how many mattes are breaking.        Thank you [@]beautycool[/@]!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 19, 2015)

Zoulou

  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H30xMmFS2gU



  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J20BvV20iFE

  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LorSOUAlO-0


----------



## beautycool (Sep 19, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> And in a different post, the first negative review I've come across:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks for the info  I love my sheer I don't find mine bleeds I put mine on carefully  Only thing I do find with my dark colours is that where I have pores or blackheads round my lips like round the edge of my lips ( outline ) my colours tend to show that up very annoying whether it's mac or tom ford etc x  But I do love my sheer it lasted around four hours my lips were moisturised through out the wear and lasted through my lunch lol  sandwich and a cuppa and some snacks  So I don't know everyone is different but I'm in love with mine I want more sheets and I want to try other formulas  I do want another red out of the other two reds but for £60 plus £5 p n p £65 do I want to buy a colour that is so wrong for me


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 19, 2015)

Bikini  https://instagram.com/p/7z8sDcQS1-/  https://instagram.com/p/7z8j32wS10/


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 19, 2015)

beautycool said:


> I do want another red out of the other two reds but for £60 plus £5 p n p £65 do I want to buy a colour that is so wrong for me


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> This is Bengali *Satin*, Yazmin.  I typically prefer matte lipstick formulations but this satin is stunning, looks better on the lips than it does when swatched on the arm and
> it wears like a matte to me.  It stays in place and it's extremely comfortable.  I'm starting to like the satin Louboutin lippies better than the mattes.


  You are soo beautiful, Meddy!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 19, 2015)

Haven said:


> Are you thinking about ordering belly bloom?


  Thanks! I love how Belly Bloom looks, I'm just afraid that it will disappear on my pigmented lips.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> This is Bengali *Satin*, Yazmin.  I typically prefer matte lipstick formulations but this satin is stunning, looks better on the lips than it does when swatched on the arm and
> it wears like a matte to me.  It stays in place and it's extremely comfortable.  I'm starting to like the satin Louboutin lippies better than the mattes.









 Just gorgeous, Meddy! I think you have me sold on the Satin formula for Bengali (but I'm going to try to be good and wait for the Sephora sale... or any sale, really). Also, I hope this doesn't sound weird, you have such a nice nose! (I've never been a huge fan of my own, so I always notice when someone else has a nice one, lol)


----------



## YarahFlower (Sep 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Yazmin, a little Zoulou love.  It arrived unbroken.  I love it, and find it easily wearable.  Excuse the bed-head-----I[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  was tussling on the floor with my pooch.  Zoulou and Me Nude rank high as[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]favorites for me.[/COLOR]


  Wow :thud: you're stunning!


----------



## YarahFlower (Sep 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  This is Bengali *Satin*, Yazmin.  I typically prefer matte lipstick formulations but this satin is stunning, looks better on the lips than it does when swatched on the arm and[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  it wears like a matte to me.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]It stays in place and it's extremely comfortable.  I'm starting to like the satin Louboutin lippies better than the mattes.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR][COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR]





awickedshape said:


> Wore Very Prive today with CT Dolce Vita eyeshadow quad The shade reminds me a bit of NARS Audrey but Audrey applies and wears better lol CL feels a bit nicer on As it stands right now, CL will not be my go-to lipstick brand but the experiment was interesting


  You both are rockin the socks out of these lippies :hot:


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 19, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> You both are rockin the socks out of these lippies :hot:


  Thank you [@]YarahFlower[/@]!   [@]Medgal07[/@] is gorgeous!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 19, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I respect her opinion for the sheer and the satin, I'm sure she's right for herself, but you can't say that something is better than something you haven't tried..


   If I don't like the packaging, I'm not buying the product---you need to wow me at HELLO----and that's the packaging, which is why I've never purchased Louboutin nail lacquer.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 19, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Zoulou
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H30xMmFS2gU
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 19, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Just gorgeous, Meddy! I think you have me sold on the Satin formula for Bengali (but I'm going to try to be good and wait for the Sephora sale... or any sale, really). Also, I hope this doesn't sound weird, you have such a nice nose! (I've never been a huge fan of my own, so I always notice when someone else has a nice one, lol)


   Thank you Jess.  I've never liked my nose----maybe we should switch!!!



It's interesting that we're so hard on ourselves!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 19, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> @Medgal07 is gorgeous!


    Thank you-----------As are you AWS!!!!!!!


----------



## tobysmama (Sep 19, 2015)

Wait would the Loubi lipsticks be part of the sephora discount on November?


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 19, 2015)

@Medgal07 you are so breathtaking! You're making me consider bengali, too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 19, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> @Medgal07 you are so breathtaking! You're making me consider bengali, too!


  Thanks Lauren.  Bengali would look great on you!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 19, 2015)

Haven said:


> Are you thinking about ordering belly bloom?


  Have you tried any of the Givenchy Le Rouge-À-Porter lipsticks??? I just got 106 Parme Silhouette which is a pale mauve nude & it's beautiful on! They make the lips feel really good too.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 19, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Medgal07* 

   Thank you Jess.  I've never liked my nose----maybe we should switch!!!



It's interesting that we're so hard on ourselves!!!



  You're welcome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is funny how we can be so nit picky with ourselves.

  And yes... if we can figure out a way, you're more than welcome to take my "ski slope" nose any day!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 19, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 19, 2015)

Yes @laurennnxox get Bengali matte!!

@Medgal07 Dj... is probably going to look like TF Black Dahli on me so I want something with more purple so they won't look too much alike. Eot Moi is a bit too dark I think for me, however there have been a lot of vampy lips on the models at the fashion shows. So vampy lips are def in for Fall along with red lips. I like Sevilliana the most so I'll choose that one if I decide to get a vampy.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I respect those opinions and I'm grateful I've not shared those disappointing experiences.  I've not yet purchased a satin so I can't speak firsthand about those.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] I happened upon  those myself  last night and was quite entertained[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]​ Continue to enjoy your sheer red BC and don't be swayed by those whose experience differs------different strokes for different folks-----and that's just fine.[/COLOR]


  I'm glad, dear one :-D  Farida satin did not bleed but VP did, perhaps the type of shade? Don't know. I'm happy I satisfied my mind and experimented, for Science lol I would have tried RL matte but am waiting to see what's what.  Forgot to ask our [@]ashievic[/@] if there was a further response to the feedback given about breakages.    Fumi's enthusiasm for Zoulou was quite infectious!!   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Thank you![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Thanks so much!   AWS never sees what we see in her and rarely likes herself in anything------she has such perfect lips and  eyes to die for!!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Thank you-----------As are you AWS!!!!!!![/COLOR]ooh:


    :lmaoo:  :bouquet:


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 19, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


See that's exactly why I have to have a matte vampy because the way my lips are shaped, it will certainly bleed in a creamy formula. So yep I won't be getting a vampy since the ones I like are all Satin.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 19, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> See that's exactly why I have to have a matte vampy because the way my lips are shaped, it will certainly bleed in a creamy formula. So yep I won't be getting a vampy since the ones I like are all Satin.


   Oh, I understand!  For those shades, I usually have good luck with NARS Audrey and D&G Magnetic Monica, which I haven't used in a while.  No problems with Chanel Foudroyante and NARS Deborah, either, but I don’t find them super-flattering on me. What are your favourites?


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 19, 2015)

TF Black Dahlia is my HG vampy lip.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 19, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> TF Black Dahlia is my HG vampy lip.


   Oh, nice!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 19, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Yes @laurennnxox get Bengali matte!!
> 
> @Medgal07 Dj... is probably going to look like TF Black Dahli on me so I want something with more purple so they won't look too much alike. Eot Moi is a bit too dark I think for me, however there have been a lot of vampy lips on the models at the fashion shows. So vampy lips are def in for Fall along with red lips. I like Sevilliana the most so I'll choose that one if I decide to get a vampy.


   I'm loving the vampy shades and can't wait to wear them----next Wednesday is the first day of fall
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



I find some of the vampy shades that lean deep dark purple just look weird on me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 19, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> TF Black Dahlia is my HG vampy lip.


   Let's talk more vampy.  I like* BD *and* Bruised Plum *from TF.  From Chanel I like *L’ Impatienté *& *L’adoree, *but last year I fell totally in love w/*Foudroyante*, a sort of 
 pearlescent chocolate.  From Dior I like *Black Tie* and YSL it's *Grenat Satisfaction.  *From Guerlain I LOVE 'Rouge G l'Extrait' Lip Color, *Orguiel.  *I think that rounds out 
  my favs but that might change once I wear CL *Djalouzi.*


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 19, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


 Infectious?  It was hysterical.  I wasn't kidding when I said I was entertained!!!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Let's talk more vampy.  I like* BD *and* Bruised Plum *from TF.  From Chanel I like *L’ Impatienté *& *L’adoree, *but last year I fell totally in love w/*Foudroyante*, a sort of
> pearlescent chocolate.  From Dior I like *Black Tie* and YSL it's *Grenat Satisfaction.  *From Guerlain I LOVE 'Rouge G l'Extrait' Lip Color, *Orguiel.  *I think that rounds out
> my favs but that might change once I wear CL *Djalouzi.*


TF Bruised plum is nice, I didn't get it because it's satin but it's nice.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 19, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> TF Bruised plum is nice, I didn't get it because it's satin but it's nice.


----------



## Haven (Sep 19, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Have you tried any of the Givenchy Le Rouge-À-Porter lipsticks??? I just got 106 Parme Silhouette which is a pale mauve nude & it's beautiful on! They make the lips feel really good too.


  No I haven't, but now I am intrigued. I will have to check them out. Heading to sephora site now....


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 20, 2015)

Zoulou, Me nude, Tutulle, Bengali, Just nothing, RL


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 20, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


>








 Bengali. Goshhhhhhhhhhh.

  I literally have 1 bright pink. That used to be my fave color to go to before I crossed over into reds a few years back. It's stunning but I don't know if I'd reach for it that much!!


----------



## Haven (Sep 20, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> :thud:  Bengali. Goshhhhhhhhhhh.  I literally have 1 bright pink. That used to be my fave color to go to before I crossed over into reds a few years back. It's stunning but I don't know if I'd reach for it that much!!


  This is why I still haven't ordered Bengali though I have seriously thought about it. I am debating whether I will wear it enough to justify the cost.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Sep 20, 2015)

i finally pulled the plug n went with my first instinct to get Zoulou!! im excited n cant wait til it gets here. i was gonna get Maya liner but from the swatches i seen i think i can wait on it (plus i kinda want Safki too)....and i chose to get charlotte tilbury med/drk contour palette i've been DYING TO TRY!!! Thanx Nordies triple points...**as i prepare to have AIR sandwiches for lunch this week**


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Sep 20, 2015)

MEDDDYYYYYYYYYY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i can't take all this MILF-ness u are servin round here!!! i went from not seein u enuff to seein u too much which is tempting me more than ur recommendations!! from now on....show us lip swatches wit a bag over ur head!!! Yes Shia LeBouf style outchea n just draw the lip on the bag. i cant...i just cant


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 20, 2015)

I got my leanue liner came yesterday nm shipped it early  Yayyyy My family is complete lol This is the one I thought I was not going to like at all  But I loveeeeee it  It's the only one that has a sheen to it and it has silver  shimmer in it when u swatch it u can see it but it does not show on the lips  It's sooooo close in color to maya to me  But the stunning sheen and shimmer set it apart  Loveeeeeee it


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 20, 2015)

Lord time to catch up


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 20, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


>


   Love all of the pics----thanks so much!!!


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 20, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Ha, I know!  When Saks or NM send those coupons, I think USELESS!!!  :haha:


 I got this tote  It's wayyyyy bigger then I thought it would be 


Medgal07 said:


> :eyelove:   [COLOR=0000FF]​Nice job with the liners Glammy.  Saki is my personal fav but I've also ordered Ada.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  I think I noted somewhere how surprisingly lighter Maya was, but it's so, so perfect as a base for Me Nude.[/COLOR]:eyelove:


 Thanks


Vandekamp said:


> Thanks for sharing the swatches.


 Thanks


Purple Popcorn said:


> Those pencils look really nice! Thanks for the swatched ALLTHINGS


thanks


awickedshape said:


> Yes, [@]Purple Popcorn[/@] [@]allthingsglam[/@]'s swatches are fab!  I really had to rub to get the liner swatch off.


 Thanks


Howards End said:


> Thank you SO much @allthingsglam for the lip definer swatches!  They are all perfect lip colours, enjoy!


 Thanks


awickedshape said:


> Bare lips (a bit dry) and lower lip lined and filled in quickly with Maya


 Loveeeeee it 


DLuxJessica said:


> Did anyone end up getting Rose du Desert? I looked through the gallery, but honestly, everything's starting to run together.


im getting it


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 20, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Bengali. Goshhhhhhhhhhh.
> 
> I literally have 1 bright pink. That used to be my fave color to go to before I crossed over into reds a few years back. It's stunning but I don't know if I'd reach for it that much!!
> Now Lauren---there is room in your pretty little makeup life for another stunning pink lippie!!!
> ...


  I turned that around-----I'm wearing it as much as possible, _making_ the cost justified.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 20, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> LOL
> Maybe after she checks out?


  HAHAHAHA

  I was thinking about Loubeach, and the REd Matte. I was going to do more research.
    however, I bought 4 pairs of shoes, so I got nothing. LMAO


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 20, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> MEDDDYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Laughed so hard I cried, peed & snorted



I couldn't stop laughing enough for Hubs to understand what I was saying, so he read it himself.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 20, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> I got this tote  It's wayyyyy bigger then I thought it would be  Thanks Thanks thanks Thanks Thanks Loveeeeee it  im getting it


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 20, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Lord time to catch up


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 20, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> HAHAHAHA
> 
> I was thinking about Loubeach, and the REd Matte. I was going to do more research.
> however, *I bought 4 pairs of shoes, *so I got nothing. LMAO







You got shoes Pretty---we love shoes too!  Shoes are good!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 20, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Who know maybe one day I will pull the plug


    Thanks Glammy love


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 20, 2015)

Nordies just shipped my Rouge Louboutin, Matte---it was backordered to October!!!  It will be here by Thursday.  I'm dying to compare it to the RL, satin.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :yahoo: [COLOR=0000FF]Nordies just shipped my Rouge Louboutin, Matte---it was backordered to October!!!  It will be here by Thursday.  I'm dying to compare it to the RL, satin.[/COLOR]


  I think the matte looks the best! Excited for you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 20, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Excited for you!


   Squeals!!!  Thanks AWS.  I find that the satins don't look as shiny/satiny IRL as they do on camera.  I'm wearing Me Nude today and I love it.
  Did you buy Tutulle????


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Squeals!!!  Thanks AWS.  I find that the satins don't look as shiny/satiny IRL as they do on camera.  I'm wearing Me Nude today and I love it.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  Did you buy Tutulle????[/COLOR]


  Hi, no Don't think that one is for me; too light. I liked the RLs, Bengali matte, Zoulou, Diva, Farida, Very Privé, Escatin, Survivita, Ms Loubi and You You


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 20, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I liked the RLs, Bengali matte, Zoulou, Diva, Farida, Very Privé, Escatin, Survivita, Ms Loubi and You You


    Ok---thanks.  I was thinking it looked pretty light but I wasn't sure.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Ok---thanks.  I was thinking it looked pretty light but I wasn't sure.[/COLOR]


  Sure you could pull it off, no probs lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 20, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Sure you could pull it off, no probs lol


    I think I'll wait for more swatches.  I'll get that or Just Nothing



I can't decide


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I think I'll wait for more swatches.  I'll get that or Just Nothing[/COLOR]:shrugs: [COLOR=0000FF]I can't decide[/COLOR]:sigh:


  At least there is no pressure and you can take your time Side by side https://instagram.com/p/7f_OqTwv4L/


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 20, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> https://instagram.com/p/7f_OqTwv4L/






Thank you so much!!!!  I think you're right---Tutulle will work!!!!  I'm exchanging it for the extra Very Prive that I ordered by accident


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You got shoes Pretty---we love shoes too!  Shoes are good!!!!


  Nothing too exciting, some Sorel Joan of Artic  Boots that I'm in love with.  They are so comfortable.  Even for a wedge, I don't feel like I'm wearing a wedge. .  But then I got Dansko Lulu, and Lucille.  They actually looked cute on.  The last pair were Abio bio  Nancy, a walking company brand.  I also wanted Abio BIo in Rina, but had to stop somewhere, or I'd be camped out at the mall.  
  I needed to stock up on my "Old Lady Comfy Shoes" LOL.  That walking in NY last week, killed me and made me realize I need comfy cute shoes. And I had on my gym shoes and orthotics. LOL   Already going to make an appointment with a Podiatrist to get dress orthotics. LOL 
  I don't know where I got my feet/knee issues from (basketball and track), but my mom is still rocking her heels.  I look at them and think, no way.  Not right now at least. LOL 

  I can't wait for my comfy sandals I've been looking at go on sale.  c'mon Zappos.  No one needs sandals in the fall/winter season. 

  Now I wish I bought them online to get my ebates...  but I helped out a sales associate and they don't have to close down the shoe department. ;-)  LMAO 


  Plus I'm not sure where to start. I went to Bite's Lab and had 3 lipsticks made. I'm so in love with them.  I don't want to buy dupes and don't know what other lippies to buy. LOL


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 20, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Nothing too exciting, some Sorel Joan of Artic  Boots that I'm in love with.  They are so comfortable.  Even for a wedge, I don't feel like I'm wearing a wedge. .  But then I got Dansko Lulu, and Lucille.  They actually looked cute on.  The last pair were Abio bio  Nancy, a walking company brand.  I also wanted Abio BIo in Rina, but had to stop somewhere, or I'd be camped out at the mall.   I needed to stock up on my "Old Lady Comfy Shoes" LOL.  That walking in NY last week, killed me and made me realize I need comfy cute shoes. And I had on my gym shoes and orthotics. LOL   Already going to make an appointment with a Podiatrist to get dress orthotics. LOL  I don't know where I got my feet/knee issues from (basketball and track), but my mom is still rocking her heels.  I look at them and think, no way.  Not right now at least. LOL   I can't wait for my comfy sandals I've been looking at go on sale.  c'mon Zappos.  No one needs sandals in the fall/winter season.   Now I wish I bought them online to get my ebates...  but I helped out a sales associate and *they don't have to close down the shoe department. * ;-)  LMAO   Plus I'm not sure where to start. I went to Bite's Lab and had 3 lipsticks made. I'm so in love with them.  I don't want to buy dupes and don't know what other lippies to buy. LOL


 :lmao:


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 20, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Nothing too exciting, some Sorel Joan of Artic  Boots that I'm in love with.  They are so comfortable.  Even for a wedge, I don't feel like I'm wearing a wedge. .  But then I got Dansko Lulu, and Lucille.  They actually looked cute on.  The last pair were Abio bio  Nancy, a walking company brand.  I also wanted Abio BIo in Rina, but had to stop somewhere, or I'd be camped out at the mall.
> I needed to stock up on my "Old Lady Comfy Shoes" LOL.  That walking in NY last week, killed me and made me realize I need comfy cute shoes. And I had on my gym shoes and orthotics. LOL   Already going to make an appointment with a Podiatrist to get dress orthotics. LOL
> I don't know where I got my feet/knee issues from (basketball and track), but* my mom is still rocking her heels.*  I look at them and think, no way.  Not right now at least. LOL
> 
> ...


  Yay MOM!!!! Me too!  Not ready to give up my heels yet!!!  Well at least the CLs are perm so you have tons of time to decide what you want, or just get one that you know you'll wear a lot!!!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Sep 21, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> MEDDDYYYYYYYYYY :drools:  i can't take all this MILF-ness u are servin round here!!! i went from not seein u enuff to seein u too much which is tempting me more than ur recommendations!! from now on....show us lip swatches wit a bag over ur head!!! Yes Shia LeBouf style outchea n just draw the lip on the bag. i cant...i just cant :hot:


  She's bad as hell, right?! I can't deal.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Sep 21, 2015)

So surprise surprise my matte RL came in good condition. BUT it looked very strange on my lips, like more brownish red than red-red. I had not seen this on other swatches or pics online. :-( So it's going back.

  Do you guys think the satin would be the same? Does the satin and matte color look the same on you guys, just different texture?

  Texture-wise it was nice. It did not drag and did not emphasize lines or dryness, but if I'm being totally honest, I did feel it was a tad overrated. I was kinda expecting to fall out of my chair with this one. But that may have been me being blindsighted shocked by the color.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 21, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> https://instagram.com/p/7f_OqTwv4L/


  Here are swatches of the nudes as well:

https://instagram.com/p/7gZLVfwv8y/?taken-by=twopinkplease


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 21, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Nothing too exciting, some Sorel Joan of Artic  Boots that I'm in love with.  They are so comfortable.  Even for a wedge, I don't feel like I'm wearing a wedge. .  But then I got Dansko Lulu, and Lucille.  They actually looked cute on.  The last pair were Abio bio  Nancy, a walking company brand.  I also wanted Abio BIo in Rina, but had to stop somewhere, or I'd be camped out at the mall.   I needed to stock up on my "Old Lady Comfy Shoes" LOL.  That walking in NY last week, killed me and made me realize I need comfy cute shoes. And I had on my gym shoes and orthotics. LOL   Already going to make an appointment with a Podiatrist to get dress orthotics. LOL  I don't know where I got my feet/knee issues from (basketball and track), but my mom is still rocking her heels.  I look at them and think, no way.  Not right now at least. LOL   I can't wait for my comfy sandals I've been looking at go on sale.  c'mon Zappos.  No one needs sandals in the fall/winter season.   Now I wish I bought them online to get my ebates...  but I helped out a sales associate and *they don't have to close down the shoe department*. ;-)  LMAO    Plus I'm not sure where to start. I went to Bite's Lab and had 3 lipsticks made. I'm so in love with them.  I don't want to buy dupes and don't know what other lippies to buy. LOL


   :lmaoo:    





Medgal07 said:


> :kiss: [COLOR=0000FF]Thank you so much!!!!  I think you're right---Tutulle will work!!!!  I'm exchanging it for the extra Very Prive that I ordered by accident[/COLOR]:haha:


  Yay!    





jaykayes said:


> So surprise surprise my matte RL came in good condition. BUT it looked very strange on my lips, like more brownish red than red-red. I had not seen this on other swatches or pics online. :-( So it's going back.  Do you guys think the satin would be the same? Does the satin and matte color look the same on you guys, just different texture?  Texture-wise it was nice. It did not drag and did not emphasize lines or dryness, but if I'm being totally honest, I did feel it was a tad overrated. I was kinda expecting to fall out of my chair with this one. But that may have been me being blindsighted shocked by the color.


   Aw, man :/


----------



## beautycool (Sep 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  This is Bengali *Satin*, Yazmin.  I typically prefer matte lipstick formulations but this satin is stunning, looks better on the lips than it does when swatched on the arm and[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  it wears like a matte to me.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]It stays in place and it's extremely comfortable.  I'm starting to like the satin Louboutin lippies better than the mattes.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR][COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR]


  Stunning on you Hun  Sorry I'm just catching up


----------



## beautycool (Sep 21, 2015)

Haven said:


> Just Nothing is becoming my HG nude lippie! I love it that much! Which actually sucks a bit bc it is so freaking expensive.


  Great for the lips but not for the wallet lol   I really like these aswell . I need to buy more colours  Maybe one before Christmas ))) then some after . I figured if I get one every so few months it's not that bad then is it lol  I'm glad you found the perfect nude Hun ️ But price tag sucks


----------



## beautycool (Sep 21, 2015)

Just nothing and me nude ? Are they both different in colour ? Obviously  both are nudes but is one darker than the other  Has anyone got both ?  Just finished work and getting ready to go to the hosputal to have another scan so I'm just hanging around at home catching up on here making time go quicker !!!!   What can I say I love my lipstick and need want other colours  still not sure which to go for !!!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Sep 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I think Zoulou was the first one that I ordered too Kiki---It's just so pretty.  I have both *Saki and Maya *and I've worn Saki EVERYDAY since I purchased it.  I like Maya w/Me Nude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hmmmm....I'm thinkin Maya is my flesh tone type color and puts me in the mind frame of mac cork or stripdown but since I think I was meant to be darker than what I am I wanna go for Saki but think it'll be more of a mac chestnut type liner...what u think?


----------



## maeonsaturday (Sep 21, 2015)

Is RL Matte and Satin a similar color? I'm contemplating whether to get the satin now that the matte turned out somewhat brownish on me. :-/


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Sep 21, 2015)

beautycool said:


> But price tag sucks


  Three Custom Color can copy it for you when you run out.  It would be slightly less expensive for two tubes.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 21, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> So surprise surprise my matte RL came in good condition. BUT it looked very strange on my lips, like more brownish red than red-red. I had not seen this on other swatches or pics online. :-( So it's going back.
> 
> Do you guys think the satin would be the same? Does the satin and matte color look the same on you guys, just different texture?
> 
> Texture-wise it was nice. It did not drag and did not emphasize lines or dryness, but if I'm being totally honest, I did feel it was a tad overrated. I was kinda expecting to fall out of my chair with this one. But that may have been me being blindsighted shocked by the color.


The satin is more bluer based so it might work better for you.


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 21, 2015)

Two more arrived today! Bikini is less of a baby pink that I hoped, it's more of a daytime sophisticated pink. Which is nice, but baby pink is kind of my thing. But Miss Loubi, on the other hand, is TOTALLY what I hoped. It's a bright, intense, amazing coral. Very reddish but definitely pink enough that it's not red and orange enough that it's not pink. That's how I like my corals. When you think it's red your brain says no way, it's pink. So then when you think, okay, it's pink, your brain says no way, it's orange. and so on and so forth. and it's intense and saturated and bright, like YSL 52. Very happy. Just waiting on the last two and I can get swatching. Last two are the rouge matte and just nothing. I THINK they'll be here tomorrow, since I ordered them within a day of the two that came today, but they're from a different store so I can't guarantee it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 21, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> Hmmmm....I'm thinkin Maya is my flesh tone type color and puts me in the mind frame of mac cork or stripdown but since I think I was meant to be darker than what I am I wanna go for Saki but think it'll be more of a mac chestnut type liner...what u think?


    I'm getting a lot of wear out of both, and Ada which is really dark arrived today.  I need it to go with Djalouzi!!!   
   Maya is lighter than Cork. Maya is light like MAC Subculture. I'm wearing Maya right now as a base for 
   Me Nude----spot on match for it but I've worn Safki with more lippies, including Lou Beach, Rouge Louboutin and 
   Impera.  Get the one that you think you'll wear most!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 21, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> So surprise surprise my matte RL came in good condition. BUT it looked very strange on my lips, like more brownish red than red-red. I had not seen this on other swatches or pics online. :-( So it's going back.
> 
> Do you guys think the satin would be the same? Does the satin and matte color look the same on you guys, just different texture?
> 
> Texture-wise it was nice. It did not drag and did not emphasize lines or dryness, but if I'm being totally honest, I did feel it was a tad overrated. I was kinda expecting to fall out of my chair with this one. But that may have been me being blindsighted shocked by the color.


  Oh no



My RL matte is supposed to arrive tomorrow, so I'll be able to compare them at that point.  Do you have very pigmented lips?  I ask because my photo here 
   wearing RL satin looks true red, but when I wore it to a wedding I used Safki as a base and it pulled deeper / ever so slightly, browinish----which I loved!!!!!


----------



## tobysmama (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm totally disappointed that no one at my job appreciates nice, fancy,sparkly things....I have no one to speak to with this excitement. I must say that I love the sheer finish- my lips didn't dry, flake at all. Anyone has the color Escatin (sheer), me nude,tres décolleté and can give more lip swatches please?


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 21, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Two more arrived today! Bikini is less of a baby pink that I hoped, it's more of a daytime sophisticated pink. Which is nice, but baby pink is kind of my thing. But Miss Loubi, on the other hand, is TOTALLY what I hoped. It's a bright, intense, amazing coral. Very reddish but definitely pink enough that it's not red and orange enough that it's not pink. That's how I like my corals. When you think it's red your brain says no way, it's pink. So then when you think, okay, it's pink, your brain says no way, it's orange. and so on and so forth. and it's intense and saturated and bright, like YSL 52. Very happy. Just waiting on the last two and I can get swatching. Last two are the rouge matte and just nothing. I THINK they'll be here tomorrow, since I ordered them within a day of the two that came today, but they're from a different store so I can't guarantee it.
> 
> Ohhh I want Miss loubi now!
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *tobysmama*
> ...


  LOL, I can totally relate.


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 21, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL
> 
> Ohhh I want Miss loubi now!
> LOL, I can totally relate.


I'll do swatches tomorrow!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 21, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL
> 
> Ohhh I want Miss loubi now!
> LOL,* I can totally relate. *


   We all call----I think that's how we ended up here


----------



## beautycool (Sep 22, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Three Custom Color can copy it for you when you run out.  It would be slightly less expensive for two tubes.


  Hi there thank you maybe I will do that thanks Hun


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Glad you're loving the sheer formula.  Totally relatable!!
> 
> We all call----I think that's how we ended up here


Right! lol.


----------



## beautycool (Sep 22, 2015)

tobysmama said:


> I'm totally disappointed that no one at my job appreciates nice, fancy,sparkly things....I have no one to speak to with this excitement. I must say that I love the sheer finish- my lips didn't dry, flake at all. Anyone has the color Escatin (sheer), me nude,tres décolleté and can give more lip swatches please?


  I can totally relate too about the sheer finish  No dry bitty flakey lips like some lipsticks leave on me even when I do use a base cost or exfoliate my lips . So that's a thumbs up  it's really nice isn't it  Which did you get again ? X


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Sep 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm getting a lot of wear out of both, and Ada which is really dark arrived today.  I need it to go with Djalouzi!!!
> Maya is lighter than Cork. Maya is light like MAC Subculture. I'm wearing Maya right now as a base for
> Me Nude----spot on match for it but I've worn Safki with more lippies, including Lou Beach, Rouge Louboutin and
> Impera.  Get the one that you think you'll wear most!!!


  well if maya is lighter than cork im goin for safki esp since u getting more wear from it!! thanx meddy....u good for something lol


----------



## tobysmama (Sep 22, 2015)

I got Rose du desert.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Sep 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Awww.  You're too sweet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I wouldn't say my lips are very pigmented. Lemme know your thoughts on their difference once you get the matte?


----------



## beautycool (Sep 22, 2015)

tobysmama said:


> I got Rose du desert.


  That's on my list  have you got it yet ?


----------



## tobysmama (Sep 22, 2015)

I did last Saturday ️.


----------



## tobysmama (Sep 22, 2015)

Is it me or the Louboutin website is being watched by many for RL matte. I subscribed to get an email notification for when it becomes available- last night apparently they had some br sold out so quick. I just got an email again and when I checked it's sold out again


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Glad you're loving the sheer formula.  Totally relatable!!
> 
> *We all call----I think that's how we ended up here*


----------



## maeonsaturday (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm curious about Rose du Desert - wondering if I should get this? I just want to see more lip swatches but have only seen it on Raeview so far. Between this in sheer and Miss Loubi in satin, although vastly different, if I had to choose one, which one should I get?


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 22, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> I'm curious about Rose du Desert - wondering if I should get this? I just want to see more lip swatches but have only seen it on Raeview so far. Between this in sheer and Miss Loubi in satin, although vastly different, if I had to choose one, which one should I get?


  My Rose du Desert comes today! I can swatch it up later if that'll help.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Sep 22, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> My Rose du Desert comes today! I can swatch it up later if that'll help.


YAY!!! Yes please!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 22, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> YAY!!! Yes please!


  No problem! I'm wearing NARS Silvia today, though, so if I can't get the stain off, I'll just hand swatch for now and then lip swatch tomorrow.


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 22, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> My Rose du Desert comes today! I can swatch it up later if that'll help.


  Yay! Thank u!


----------



## maeonsaturday (Sep 22, 2015)

Does anyone have Loubiminette by any chance?


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 22, 2015)

Okay, ladies, as promised: Rose du Desert. Late afternoon sunlight, no filter... end of the day makeup on the rest of my face, lol. Oh, and I did up some hand swatches with a few things that were kinda in the same family. Not necessarily dupes, mind you. This is a GORGEOUS lipstick, y'all. It looked kind of dark in the tube, but it's so sheer and lovely... it's like Photoshop for your lips.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 22, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Okay, ladies, as promised: Rose du Desert. Late afternoon sunlight, no filter... end of the day makeup on the rest of my face, lol. Oh, and I did up some hand swatches with a few things that were kinda in the same family. Not necessarily dupes, mind you. This is a GORGEOUS lipstick, y'all. It looked kind of dark in the tube, but it's so sheer and lovely... it's like Photoshop for your lips.


  That shade is very very pretty! I love how it looks in your swatches


----------



## tobysmama (Sep 22, 2015)

Looks lovely on you!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 22, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> That shade is very very pretty! I love how it looks in your swatches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks, ladies! And now I want more colors.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 22, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Okay, ladies, as promised: Rose du Desert. Late afternoon sunlight, no filter... end of the day makeup on the rest of my face, lol. Oh, and I did up some hand swatches with a few things that were kinda in the same family. Not necessarily dupes, mind you. This is a GORGEOUS lipstick, y'all. It looked kind of dark in the tube, but it's so sheer and lovely... it's like Photoshop for your lips.


  Darn you & your gorgeous self!  Now I 'need' this one, too!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 22, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Darn you & your gorgeous self! Now I 'need' this one, too!


  Awwww, thanks! And yes, you definitely need it! You're welcome or I'm sorry... whichever you feel is more appropriate.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 22, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Thanks, ladies! *And now I want more colors.*


  Like we always do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You really have beautiful eyes!!!!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 22, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Like we always do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 22, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> that's totally how I feel with friends n fam who just dooooon't get it. like I'm literally gonna QUIFF when my order gets here and nobody will understand the orgasmic feeling as I open the box to greatness!!!
> 
> well if maya is lighter than cork im goin for safki esp since u getting more wear from it!!* thanx meddy....u good for something lol*


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 22, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Okay, ladies, as promised: Rose du Desert. Late afternoon sunlight, no filter... end of the day makeup on the rest of my face, lol. Oh, and I did up some hand swatches with a few things that were kinda in the same family. Not necessarily dupes, mind you. This is a GORGEOUS lipstick, y'all. It looked kind of dark in the tube, but it's so sheer and lovely... it's like Photoshop for your lips.


 Beautiful!! Lovee that shade on you!!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Beautiful!! Lovee that shade on you!!


  Thank you! I'm pleased with it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 22, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> I wouldn't say my lips are very pigmented. Lemme know your thoughts on their difference once you get the matte?


    Will do!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 22, 2015)

tobysmama said:


> Is it me or the Louboutin website is being watched by many for RL matte. I subscribed to get an email notification for when it becomes available- last night apparently they had some br sold out so quick. I just got an email again and when I checked it's sold out again


   You might want to try a dept store or even Sephora.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 22, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Okay, ladies, as promised: Rose du Desert. Late afternoon sunlight, no filter... end of the day makeup on the rest of my face, lol. Oh, and I did up some hand swatches with a few things that were kinda in the same family. Not necessarily dupes, mind you. This is a GORGEOUS lipstick, y'all. It looked kind of dark in the tube, but it's so sheer and lovely... it's like Photoshop for your lips.


    So pretty Jess!!!  Your eyes are killer---really stunning!  Thanks for the additional swatches.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 22, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Thanks, ladies! And now I want more colors.


   Oops---was that supposed to be a whisper


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oops---was that supposed to be a whisper


  Shhhhh.... Inside voice! Inside voice!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 22, 2015)

My matte RL arrived today. It was in one piece. I am sure my mother will see if it is OK for me....


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 22, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Thanks, Meddy!     Shhhhh.... Inside voice! Inside voice! :lmao:


   I received Rose du desert a few days ago. My lips are so pigmented it really is almost the same color. I was a little disappointed but I like your description "photoshop for the lips!"  It feels great while wearing it, but I feel it's very fragranced. Do you have a matte or satin? Are they also so fragranced?


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 22, 2015)

ashievic said:


> My matte RL arrived today. It was in one piece. I am sure my mother will see if it is OK for me....


  Yay! I hope you love it!!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 22, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> I received Rose du desert a few days ago. My lips are so pigmented it really is almost the same color. I was a little disappointed but I like your description "photoshop for the lips!"  It feels great while wearing it, but I feel it's very fragranced. Do you have a matte or satin? Are they also so fragranced?


  This is the only one I have. The fragrance wasn't too bad on mine (I think Dolce & Gabbana is stronger, at least for me). I think the general consensus I've seen so far is that all three formulas are fragranced, and some people are more or less sensitive to those smells than others.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 22, 2015)

@DLuxJessica it looks great on you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 22, 2015)

ashievic said:


> My matte RL arrived today. It was in one piece. I am sure my mother will see if it is OK for me....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   You would think they would tune it down a bit!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 22, 2015)

So my Lip Definer in Leanue arrived today.  I love wearing the liners as a base.  They look pretty good on their own too.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 23, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> @DLuxJessica  it looks great on you!


  Thank you!


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 23, 2015)

Net a porter has free shipping in all orders and all CL except Ron Ron (my first favorite when i saw them online ) was sold out ! So yes! I just ordered my first CL lipstick! Yayyyyy


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 23, 2015)

Haviggi said:


>


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> So my Lip Definer in Leanue arrived today.  I love wearing the liners as a base.  They look pretty good on their own too.


  I am liking the liners too!! These dont budge on me. Leanu is a little lighter than i like though shadewise!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Sep 23, 2015)

Dlux I like how u say the lips look photoshopped with the rose color. mmmmm so tempting!!! (I was kinda side eyeing bytch perfect)


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 23, 2015)

Aaaargh my rouge matte still hasn't arrived and when I opened the Nordstrom box with the JN packing slip, rococotte was in there. I already have rococotte!!!!! So I'm sending it back and they're overnighting me the correct color. They were very helpful but it's still annoying. But I suppose you treasure things more when you have to wait for them. I know I do!


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 23, 2015)

Thx [@]DLuxJessica[/@] !!!!! You look gorgeous!!!! Want a soft, pretty shade. You could pair it with a little bronzer for spring or summer or a smoky eye for fall or winter... It's on my list now!!!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 23, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> Dlux I like how u say the lips look photoshopped with the rose color. mmmmm so tempting!!! (I was kinda side eyeing bytch perfect)
> 
> lol, thanks. Yeah, just saying "My lips but better" wasn't gonna hack it.
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *LauraLara*
> ...


  Thank you! It really does seem like a versatile shade!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 23, 2015)

Haviggi said:


>


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 23, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Aaaargh my rouge matte still hasn't arrived and when I opened the Nordstrom box with the JN packing slip, *rococotte was in there. I already have rococotte!!!!! *So I'm sending it back and they're overnighting me the correct color. They were very helpful but it's still annoying. But I suppose you treasure things more when you have to wait for them. I know I do!







Geez---I'm glad they acted on it so quickly!!!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 23, 2015)

My new Just Nothing FINALLY arrived (Sephora...had to wait on restock) in perfect condition.  I really like it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  JUST got notice from FedEx today to pick up my Saks return!  That only after BBB complaint.  Glad others haven't had these issues with Saks.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 23, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> JUST got notice from FedEx today to pick up my Saks return! That only after BBB complaint. Glad others haven't had these issues with Saks.


  If I thought there was even a snowball's chance in hell that that shade would look half that good on me, I would snatch it right up. It's so perfect on you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And Saks can suck it.


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 23, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Okay, ladies, as promised: Rose du Desert. Late afternoon sunlight, no filter... end of the day makeup on the rest of my face, lol. Oh, and I did up some hand swatches with a few things that were kinda in the same family. Not necessarily dupes, mind you. This is a GORGEOUS lipstick, y'all. It looked kind of dark in the tube, but it's so sheer and lovely... it's like Photoshop for your lips.


  Waaaaaaaah now you're tempting me with this shade! It looks beautiful on you!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 23, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> JUST got notice from FedEx today to pick up my Saks return! That only after BBB complaint. Glad others haven't had these issues with Saks.


  Its SO perfect on you!!!

  You did a BBB complaint on Saks


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 23, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> My new Just Nothing FINALLY arrived (Sephora...had to wait on restock) in perfect condition.  I really like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That shade is :eyelove: on you!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 23, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> If I thought there was even a snowball's chance in hell that that shade would look half that good on me, I would snatch it right up. It's so perfect on you!  And Saks can suck it.





laurennnxox said:


> LOVEEEE Just Nothing on you! So pretty!  Waaaaaaaah now you're tempting me with this shade! It looks beautiful on you!





elegant-one said:


> Its SO perfect on you!!!  You did a BBB complaint on Saks :lmao:





Vineetha said:


> That shade is :eyelove: on you!!


  Thank you, ladies!!  I'm really happy...totally worth the wait.  I have the sheer RL arriving Friday.  Yes, I did go to the BBB...apparently that is Sak's actual customer service contact info.  Got my return stuff two days later, and they mailed a $25 gift card.  Sucks that it's a Saks card, though...seriously don't want to shop there again.  I might give it to LO's teacher.


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  This is Bengali *Satin*, Yazmin.  I typically prefer matte lipstick formulations but this satin is stunning, looks better on the lips than it does when swatched on the arm and[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  it wears like a matte to me.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]It stays in place and it's extremely comfortable.  I'm starting to like the satin Louboutin lippies better than the mattes.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR][COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR]


  Dayum, that is stunning on you. They should run your pic with that on as the ad for that color, Meddy.





GreenEyedAllie said:


> My new Just Nothing FINALLY arrived (Sephora...had to wait on restock) in perfect condition.  I really like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  So pretty on you!    Not sure if you ladies checked this IG page. She's PR for CL and is featuring a bunch of colors. Like an Easter egg hunt! Lol.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 23, 2015)

I checked Nordies to see if I have a Nordies note and I do, soooo I ordered Eton Moi and what convinced me was the lovely lady that posted a pic of her wearing it on the Nordies reviews.

  Also I put on TF Black Dahlia and all I could think of is CL matte formula, so it became a no brainer to get Eton Moi. The CL take over is real!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 23, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> Dayum, that is stunning on you. They should run your pic with that on as the ad for that color, Meddy. So pretty on you!    Not sure if you ladies checked this IG page. She's PR for CL and is featuring a bunch of colors. Like an Easter egg hunt! Lol.


  Thank you!  And I agree about Meddy...someone should send that pic to CL!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 23, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> JUST got notice from FedEx today to pick up my Saks return! That only after BBB complaint. Glad others haven't had these issues with Saks.






Very pretty Allie!!  You look awesome in Just Nothing!!!!  I'm glad things worked out with Saks!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 23, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I checked Nordies to see if I have a Nordies note and I do, soooo I ordered Eton Moi and what convinced me was the lovely lady that posted a pic of her wearing it on the Nordies reviews.
> 
> Also I put on TF Black Dahlia and all I could think of is CL matte formula, so it became a no brainer to get Eton Moi. The CL take over is real!






I hope you'll post a pic wearing it when you get it!!!


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 23, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> JUST got notice from FedEx today to pick up my Saks return! That only after BBB complaint. Glad others haven't had these issues with Saks.


That looks AMAZING with your eye color. Just perfect.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 24, 2015)

The matte LR has staying power. It lasted through dinner, never wore off. For those on a limited budget, if you apply Mac's clear glass over it, blot with a tissue, you will get the satin finish. Yes, it lasts forever that way too. Ms. Allie you look just lovely.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 24, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> That looks AMAZING with your eye color. Just perfect.


  Thank you!!  I bet it looks great on you, too!  (You got that one, right?)


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 24, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> *Thank you, Miss Meddy!  I'm happy with how JN turned out on me...always a gamble with a nude.*
> 
> Thank you!!  I bet it looks great on you, too!  (You got that one, right?)






Oh for sure Allie.  That's how I felt about getting Me Nude----but it's a winner for me.  Thank goodness.


----------



## beautycool (Sep 24, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Okay, ladies, as promised: Rose du Desert. Late afternoon sunlight, no filter... end of the day makeup on the rest of my face, lol. Oh, and I did up some hand swatches with a few things that were kinda in the same family. Not necessarily dupes, mind you. This is a GORGEOUS lipstick, y'all. It looked kind of dark in the tube, but it's so sheer and lovely... it's like Photoshop for your lips.


  Hi Hun looks fab on you ️love it   Thank you for swatches


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 24, 2015)

Photoshop for lips... love it!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 24, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Photoshop for lips... love it!


  lol, I couldn't think of any other way to describe it. Like, it shouldn't be an exciting color... and maybe it isn't. But something about it had me looking in the mirror over and over, and it just made my lips look _more. _Like, I want to wear it out somewhere and lie and tell people it's just Chapstick and that my lips are just naturally that beautiful.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 24, 2015)

Mysheerrougelouboutinarrivedandiloveit!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 24, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Mysheerrougelouboutinarrivedandiloveit!


  PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 24, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 24, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!


  LOL!!!!!  I'll try!  But it JUST arrived..we're having dinner & then the sun might be gone.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 24, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'll try! But it JUST arrived..we're having dinner & then the sun might be gone.


  Okay, fair enough.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 24, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


>


   A real riot here!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 24, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'll try! But it JUST arrived..we're having dinner & then the sun might be gone.


    I wanted to play with mine & take pics too---I hate when life gets in the way of me and my makeup!!!!!  Dinner is so overrated isn't it??


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 24, 2015)

Ok!  You ladies are taskmasters!  Here!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 24, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Mysheerrougelouboutinarrivedandiloveit!








 Its really lovely in person isn't it!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 24, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


>








 Its so Beautiful & face brightening on you!!! LOVE it


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 24, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Ok!  You ladies are taskmasters!  Here!


 It's beautiful on you!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 24, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'll try! But it JUST arrived..we're having dinner & then the sun might be gone.


  Dinner always comes _after _makeup in our house


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 24, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Ok!  You ladies are taskmasters!  Here!


  Dayum. That's a hot color! Looks Great on. Finally caved and yesterday bought RL. I hardly ever wear red but saw it on a few different girls with similar coloring and couldn't resist any longer. Always sold out so grabbed it. Enjoy yours.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 24, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


>


  BEAUTIFUL, Allie!!


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm awaiting the RL and Just Nothing. In terms of MAC liners, what are you all pairing these with? I'm a liner girl. Never wear lippies sans liner.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 24, 2015)

Allie, you have obviously misplaced your handbook on makeup. Dinner waits, makeup first....you are just out of it. But we still love you!!!!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 24, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :eyelove:  Its so Beautiful & face brightening on you!!! LOVE it





Vineetha said:


> It's beautiful on you!!





Missyrocks said:


> Dayum. That's a hot color! Looks Great on. Finally caved and yesterday bought RL. I hardly ever wear red but saw it on a few different girls with similar coloring and couldn't resist any longer. Always sold out so grabbed it. Enjoy yours.





DLuxJessica said:


> BEAUTIFUL, Allie!! :eyelove:


  Awww, thanks guys!!!  Made my night! . I am surprised how much I like this one.  It's definitely strawberry, but I like it, and IMO the best packaging!   ETA-I hope you love yours, too, [@]Missyrocks[/@]!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 24, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Allie, you have obviously misplaced your handbook on makeup. Dinner waits, makeup first....you are just out of it. But we still love you!!!!!


  As you can see from my dark eye circles that are packing bags, I have not slept (ETA, hate my phone) much or well this week, so delusions of this nature are quite possible.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 24, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


>


    BEAUTIFUL Allie!!!!  I love it on you!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 24, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Dinner always comes _after _makeup in our house


   Well we eat makeup for dinner in our house!



My glow really is from within


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Well we eat makeup for dinner in our house!
> 
> 
> 
> My glow really is from within


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 24, 2015)

elegant-one said:


>


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 24, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  I prolly have more makeup in my house than food


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 24, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Ok!  You ladies are taskmasters!  Here!


   Love it on you! Looks really nice- enjoy it


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> BEAUTIFUL Allie!!!!  I love it on you!!!!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *JerseyGirl*
> 
> ...


  Thank you!!!  All of you have showed off, so I wanted to, too!  We're a pretty group!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 24, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I prolly have more makeup in my house than food


----------



## ashievic (Sep 24, 2015)

That is normal, makeup before food


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 25, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Ok!  You ladies are taskmasters!  Here!


  Gorgeous!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 25, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I prolly have more makeup in my house than food :lol:


   lol


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 25, 2015)

My Satin RL arrived first, but I haven't swatched that one yet. I had ordered Private Number and Safki from Neiman's but they're availability kept getting pushed back to Nov. and Dec., so I ordered them from Sephora and got gem yesterday. Loving PN!  Me Nude also arrived from Nordie's. I always test nudes like these by applying them straight from the tube without liner and taking a flash pic on my iPhone to see if I look like a crack ho. While I wouldn't say this is my absolute perfect nude, it's one of the first where I think I can get away with wearing it without using a darker liner if I didn't want to.   





awickedshape said:


> elegant-one said:
> 
> 
> > I prolly have more makeup in my house than food :lol:
> ...


  If makeup were food, I wouldn't have to grocery shop for a long, long....long, long time!  There was a recent article on Byrdie Beauty that the 'average' woman has only 40 pieces of makeup. Clearly they did not interview anyone on Soecktra, lol!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 25, 2015)

Heck, I had that when I was 12. And I wasn't allowed to wear makeup outside the house until I was 16. How silly, 40 really????


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 25, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> There was a recent article on Byrdie Beauty that the 'average' woman has only 40 pieces of makeup. Clearly they did not interview anyone on Soecktra, lol!











  40 pieces of makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























  clearly not anyone on Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  I hope you love the satin RL on!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 25, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> *40 pieces of makeup *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lol. For sure.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 25, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Heck, I had that when I was 12. And I wasn't allowed to wear makeup outside the house until I was 16. How silly, 40 really????


  Same here! No makeup & not allowed to get my ears pierced until 16


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 25, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Lol. For sure.


  I think I heard you laugh out loud when you read that Vande


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 25, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I think I heard you laugh out loud when you read that Vande


  I did indeed. Some of us buy that much makeup in a month. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hint: @elegant-one


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 25, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I did indeed. Some of us buy that much makeup in a month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ashievic (Sep 25, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Heck, I had that when I was 12. And I wasn't allowed to wear makeup outside the house until I was 16. How silly, 40 really????
> Same here! No makeup & not allowed to get my ears pierced until 16


  me too, then I made up for loss time. Got the entire edge of the ear going. Of course they have closed up long ago. Did my belly button too......never could do my tongue. I would not have been able to play the flute.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 25, 2015)

The end of the world people who stock pile water, can goods, generators, etc. Well, in a world disaster, we will be well prepared to be beautiful!!!! The generators can power our makeup mirrors. Although I have gotten pretty good at using a flash light and/or candle light.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 25, 2015)

ashievic said:


> The end of the world people who stock pile water, can goods, generators, etc. Well, in a world disaster, we will be well prepared to be beautiful!!!! The generators can power our makeup mirrors. Although I have gotten pretty good at using a flash light and/or candle light.








 others may go down in a pile of rubble, I will be on a pile of makeup


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Sep 25, 2015)

I totally went off my gut instinct and ordered Zoulou since it's the first one before swatches were really posted to jump n grab me! I tore my nordies box opened n just stared at it like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is this real? is this really happening? Dear Father have u taken me from earth so soon?...i'll have to save the rest of my experience for my blog lol but yea it was pretty magical n a sight to behold just opening it. As bad as I wanted to just throw it on, I had just exfoliated n was awaiting to watch Scandal in my PJ's n I wanna make the first time juuuuuuust right.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Sep 25, 2015)

Adhering to the "no pics it didn't happen rule" LMAOOOO!!! I meeeean Denzel did say "it's not what u know, it's what u can prove" -Training Day


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 25, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> Adhering to the "no pics it didn't happen rule" LMAOOOO!!! I meeeean Denzel did say "it's not what u know, it's what u can prove" -Training Day


 :lmao: It's a gorg shade!!! Have fun!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 25, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> I totally went off my gut instinct and ordered Zoulou since it's the first one before swatches were really posted to jump n grab me! I tore my nordies box opened n just stared at it like
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I hope you love it on! They are amazing to look at in person.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 25, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> -Training Day








 I love Denzel!

  Its beautiful Kiki!!!! You'll look amazing wearing it. I'll go to your blog to see.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 25, 2015)

Just think of our holiday tree with these lovely things hanging from it!!!! Multi task, and so pretty!!!!! Or as in the campaign promo pics, we can have an awesome necklace!!!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 25, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> I totally went off my gut instinct and ordered Zoulou since it's the first one before swatches were really posted to jump n grab me! I tore my nordies box opened n just stared at it like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You're going to make me place an order right now!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 25, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Just think of our holiday tree with these lovely things hanging from it!!!! Multi task, and so pretty!!!!! Or as in the campaign promo pics, we can have an awesome necklace!!!!!








 Yes! Deck the Halls with CL! I'm in on that


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I prolly have more makeup in my house than food






Oh I KNOW I do---food is so overrated too!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Yes! Deck the Halls with CL! I'm in on that






Me too!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> There was a recent article on Byrdie Beauty that the 'average' woman has only 40 pieces of makeup. Clearly they did not interview anyone on Soecktra, lol!


   Oh I hope you love the satin RL!!!  I'm so glad you didn't look like a crack ho Yazmin
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me Nude is now HG amongst my nude lippies!!!
   Clearly none of us are average!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Yes, that's my rule
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   My parents put holes in my ears before I could talk but wouldn't allow makeup until I was 17



​Apparently I could be abused but I couldn't wear lipstick


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> I totally went off my gut instinct and ordered *Zoulou* since it's the first one before swatches were really posted to jump n grab me! I tore my nordies box opened n just stared at it like
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I can only imagine how gorgeous it will look on you.  I'm eager to hear what you think of fit!!!!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 25, 2015)

We are special, we are beautiful, we are lovely, and we all got A's in that special class in college called "creative accounting". My brother uses his to purchase his toys, such as his bicycles, tennis rackets, skis, etc. Daddy, he doesn't really care as long as dinner is on the table when he gets home, and he gets no calls at work the lights are literally going to be shut off....


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> -Training Day






  Beautiful Kiki.  I hope you love it!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :werd:     [COLOR=0000FF] My parents put holes in my ears before I could talk but wouldn't allow makeup until I was 17[/COLOR]:shrugs: [COLOR=0000FF]​Apparently I could be abused but I couldn't wear lipstick[/COLOR]:lol:


    Barbaric lol jk


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

M*y Rouge Louboutin, Matte *arrived yesterday but I just took pics today.  I haven't yet worn it so I haven't compared it to that degree with RL satin which I have already worn.  You'll just have to stay tuned!!!






 Top swatch:       Rouge Louboutin Matte
      Bottom swatch: Rouge Louboutin, Satin


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> My parents put holes in my ears before I could talk but wouldn't allow makeup until I was 17
> 
> 
> 
> ​Apparently I could be abused but I couldn't wear lipstick


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> M*y Rouge Louboutin, Matte *arrived yesterday but I just took pics today.  I haven't yet worn it so I haven't compared it to that degree with RL satin which I have already worn.  You'll just have to stay tuned!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Red CL = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Both look so lovely on you!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 25, 2015)

Homage to the lady who did the original garden shots.....


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 25, 2015)

ashievic said:


> We are special, we are beautiful, we are lovely, and we all got A's in that special class in college called "creative accounting". My brother uses his to purchase his toys, such as his bicycles, tennis rackets, skis, etc. Daddy, he doesn't really care as long as dinner is on the table when he gets home, and he gets no calls at work the lights are literally going to be shut off....


  I got all A's all through school too.......problem with me though...I also got check marks ALL the time on my report cards for.....TALKING TOO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 25, 2015)

Me too!!!! To this day my father and brother ask me if my jaw hurts from talking so much?????


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 25, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Homage to the lady who did the original garden shots.....









  Almost like a CL where's Waldo


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 25, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Me too!!!! To this day my father and brother ask me if my jaw hurts from talking so much?????


----------



## ashievic (Sep 25, 2015)

Mine went fishing and swimming.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 25, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> I totally went off my gut instinct and ordered Zoulou since it's the first one before swatches were really posted to jump n grab me! I tore my nordies box opened n just stared at it like :shock:  is this real? is this really happening? Dear Father have u taken me from earth so soon?...i'll have to save the rest of my experience for my blog lol but yea it was pretty magical n a sight to behold just opening it. As bad as I wanted to just throw it on, I had just exfoliated n was awaiting to watch Scandal in my PJ's n I wanna make the first time juuuuuuust right.


   lol  Will have to look out for swatches


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 25, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Mine went fishing and swimming.


  Because it looks like a Mermaid


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :werd:     [COLOR=0000FF] My parents put holes in my ears before I could talk but wouldn't allow makeup until I was 17[/COLOR]:shrugs: [COLOR=0000FF]​Apparently I could be abused but I couldn't wear lipstick[/COLOR]:lol:


 Hahahah mine too!!  !


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 25, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I got all A's all through school too.......problem with me though...I also got check marks ALL the time on my report cards for.....TALKING TOO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!  :whoa: :yeah: :lmao:


 This is so me!! My teacher using to change my place during class and make me sit with the boys hoping I would calm down !! I would be :happydance: and make an even bigger gang there!! She told my dad how talkative I was and he told her that she should listen to the 10X variations of stories that happen at school everyday  !! I was good with my studies so I got away with a lot!! :amused:


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> This is so me!! My teacher using to change my place during class and make me sit with the boys hoping I would calm down !! I would be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Vee, that is hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's why we get along so well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 So funny about sitting with the boys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  SOOO awesome that your dad said that...I could only imagine


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Homage to the lady who did the original garden shots.....


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Almost like a CL where's Waldo


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> jk


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

ashievic said:


> We are special, we are beautiful, we are lovely, and we all got A's in that special class in college called "creative accounting". My brother uses his to purchase his toys, such as his bicycles, tennis rackets, skis, etc. Daddy, he doesn't really care as long as dinner is on the table when he gets home, and he gets no calls at work the lights are literally going to be shut off....


 ​I was a good girl, 'A' student through school.  I only got in trouble once in grade school for punching a boy in the 
   face----he touched my coat.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Hahahah mine too!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Right?  Where's the logic in that?


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ​I was a good girl, *'A' student *through school.  I only got in trouble once in grade school for *punching a boy in the *
> *   face----he touched** my coat*.


 
  Meddy!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 25, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> that's perfect.  I might have to buy one sooner than I planned.  Thank goodness i took the plunge to Lyft.  I can go out a few days out of the week and make enough for one of these. Without hurting the main budget.  *cabbage patch*   this is gorg on you!   Ha, we have 40 pieces of concealer...  You're going to make me place an order right now!


   Thank you!!!  





ashievic said:


> Homage to the lady who did the original garden shots.....


  LMAO!


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 25, 2015)

Sevillana


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]​I was a good girl, 'A' student through school.  I only got in trouble once in grade school for punching a boy in the[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   face----he touched[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] my coat.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR]hboy:


   Oh My! All "As"I here and  did that once, too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Sevillana


   That's really pretty!!!  Is it that dark on your lips???


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> Oh My! All "As"I here and did that once, too.


    What was up with our acts of aggression?


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 25, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Sevillana


  Nice!

  This confirms that Eton Moi is the better vampy shade for me. I'll post it next week when I receive it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Meddy!


   I know!!! How crazy was that?


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 25, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Nice!
> 
> This confirms that Eton Moi is the better vampy shade for me. I'll post it next week when I receive it.


  It's definitely more vampy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I received mine today, I'll post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 25, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> There was a recent article on Byrdie Beauty that the 'average' woman has only 40 pieces of makeup. Clearly they did not interview anyone on Soecktra, lol!


  You should try Just Nothing and compare it to Me Nude, Just Nothing might be perfect. I'm so glad you're not delusional and refer to pics when trying shades as its the absolute worse seeing someone looking crazy in an unflattering lipstick shade.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   What was up with our acts of aggression?  [/COLOR]:shrugs:


  I attribute it now to hormonal growing pains! Anyway, I never did it again because I guess it wasn't really me.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 25, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thanks! No, it's much lighter (not the best picture):
> 
> It's definitely more vampy :haha:  I received mine today, I'll post pictures tomorrow.


  Gorgeous! Looks great- enjoy!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I know!!! How crazy was that?[/COLOR]:shrugs:


   lol


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 25, 2015)

Eton Moi   https://instagram.com/p/8BWwd-vxn5/  https://instagram.com/p/8BVmRLPxl1/


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thanks! No, it's much lighter (not the best picture):


    Oh it's _REALLY_ pretty.   I love it on you!!  I'm wearing Djalouzi today and it's pretty dark.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 25, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thanks! No, it's much lighter (not the best picture):
> 
> It's definitely more vampy :haha:  I received mine today, I'll post pictures tomorrow.


  That is amazing on you!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 25, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thanks! No, it's much lighter (not the best picture):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  WOW That is just stunning  on you!!!! I may have to get that.

  What eyeshadow are you wearing in the pic?


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> https://instagram.com/p/8BVmRLPxl1/


   Thanks AWS!!!   It doesn't look as dark or as purple as I thought it was!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 25, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thanks! No, it's much lighter (not the best picture):
> 
> It's definitely more vampy :haha:  I received mine today, I'll post pictures tomorrow.


 Wow beautiful! the shade is gorgeous on you!!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Thanks AWS!!!   It doesn't look as dark or as purple as I thought it was!!![/COLOR]


  Maybe the usual suspects? Skintone, lip pigmentation etc?  It made me think of a swatch of Chanel Determinee RA I saw a while back


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks AWS!!!   It doesn't look as dark or as purple as I thought it was!!!


  Yea that's what ended up making me get it because depending on the skin tone it's not that dark or that deep in purple and knowing how shades usually pull on me, it's not going to be super dark or super purple. It looks super dark on Temptalia and also pulls more red instead of purple on her but I know on me it's not going to be that dark and its going to pull a little more purple but not extremely so. I'm pretty sure the pic on Nordstrom reviews is exactly how its going to look on me.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ​I was a good girl, 'A' student through school.  I only got in trouble once in grade school for punching a boy in the
> face----he touched my coat.











 That'll teach 'em! LOL!

  In 6th grade, I shut a boy's fingers in the coat closet...he had GRABBY hands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  AND, I went to Catholic schools so in 5th grade during the morning prayer, I did a cheer leading split 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The mean guy homeroom teacher said, Miss xxxxx, save your gymnastics for after class 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had the urge to do a split man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Like the SNL skit


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> It made me think of a swatch of Chanel Determinee RA I saw a while back


  I think you're correct!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> That'll teach 'em! LOL!
> 
> In 6th grade, I shut a boy's fingers in the coat closet..*.he had GRABBY hands *
> 
> ...


  "Grabby hands" deserved it!!!!





   I knew we were twins----I was a cheerleader too but reserved my splits for the football field



After reading "SNL skit" I had a visual of you in action----can't 
   stop laughing!  That's so perfect!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Thanks! Can't wait to see it on you!
> 
> Yea that's what ended up making me get it because depending on the skin tone it's not that dark or that deep in purple and knowing how shades usually pull on me, it's not going to be super dark or super purple. It looks super dark on Temptalia and also pulls more red instead of purple on her but I know on me it's not going to be that dark and its going to pull a little more purple but not extremely so. I'm pretty sure the pic on Nordstrom reviews is exactly how its going to look on me.


   I wore Djalouzi for the first  time today w/the Ada lip definer and it's was pretty vampy---I'm smitten!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 26, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :lmao: :bigthumb:  That'll teach 'em! LOL!  In 6th grade, I shut a boy's fingers in the coat closet...he had GRABBY hands :nono:    AND, I went to Catholic schools so in 5th grade during the morning prayer, I did a cheer leading split :lmao: The mean guy homeroom teacher said, Miss xxxxx, save your gymnastics for after class :huh:  I had the urge to do a split man    Like the SNL skit


 


Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I think you're correct!!![/COLOR]


----------



## missanka (Sep 26, 2015)

I do love the range of colours especially Sevillana 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but I'm not happy with the design, for me it looks like something I'd hang on my christmas tree not around my neck. Is it just me or did anyone else think of that ?


----------



## ashievic (Sep 26, 2015)

Wow, I know no color stands alone, but Eton Moi on WOC looks nothing like it does on Pink Casper's. In the tube, mine even looks nearly black. Lovely, not as harsh. On me the Adam's family portrait comes to mind.....my brother flushed a boy's head down the toilet when he bullied me at the bus stop. Perks of having a big brother!!!! I on the other hand was not above gluing the pads on the flute owned by the girl who challenged me for first chair in the flute section. I was always first chair.....heck it paid a huge chunk of college for me!!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 26, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> WOW That is just stunning  on you!!!! I may have to get that.
> 
> What eyeshadow are you wearing in the pic?
> Thank you @elegant-one!! I was wearing a few of the eyeshadows from the Chocolate bar, a Fyrinnae pigment and the darkest shade from Pink glow. I just want to clarify that I was wearing a nude lipstick during the day and I tried Sevillana when I got home
> ...


  Thank you Vee!!


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 26, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you @JerseyGirl !! Thank you Meddy!! Djalouzi is on my list :haha:  Thank you @GreenEyedAllie !! Thank you @elegant-one !! I was wearing a few of the eyeshadows from the Chocolate bar, a Fyrinnae pigment and the darkest shade from Pink glow. I just want to clarify that I was wearing a nude lipstick during the day and I tried Sevillana when I got home :haha:
> 
> Thank you Vee!!


 Oh these eyes are so beautiful! Amazing look!! I wait for  Ron Ron to come! Eton Moi is amazing and though you already had intense eye look when you added Eton Moi  it seemed harmonic and nor weird! You are gorgeous !


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 26, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you @JerseyGirl !! Thank you Meddy!! Djalouzi is on my list :haha:  Thank you @GreenEyedAllie !! Thank you @elegant-one !! I was wearing a few of the eyeshadows from the Chocolate bar, a Fyrinnae pigment and the darkest shade from Pink glow. I just want to clarify that I was wearing a nude lipstick during the day and I tried Sevillana when I got home :haha:
> 
> Thank you Vee!!


  Your eyes look amazing!


----------



## beautycool (Sep 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]So my Lip Definer in Leanue arrived today.  I love wearing the liners as a base.  They look pretty good on their own too.[/COLOR]


  Really pretty on you Hun thank you for the swatch is that the pinky one out of the five ?  What would anyone recomended to use under the sheer as a lip liner prob none of the CL lip liners as prob won't match the red sheer ah?  I'm deciding which colour atm for another lipstick as I got £20 back from selfridges in a evoucher or what ever it's called as they had taken two payments from me and cancelled my order lol without me knowing and no email either that's why my order took it's time to me ( even though it had gone to the post office for the night ) but that was the second one I had to order .  Anyhow long story but I got a evoucher well impressed with that lol So I have been deciding on another colour since Wednesay  Maybe rose desert  Tutulle just nothing orrrr  I'm not sure  wanted to try a satin I think than a sheer this time round  Any ideas thank you


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 26, 2015)

missanka said:


> I do love the range of colours especially Sevillana
> 
> 
> 
> ...






We did---probably over 100 pages ago.  I'm loving the matte & satin formulas so I suppose 9 lipsticks later one could say I've gotten over the packaging.  On the upside, after I've used these it's interesting that they'll have a secondary purpose----hanging from a Christmas tree.  This isn't something I could ever fathom wearing around my neck.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 26, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Wow, I know no color stands alone, but Eton Moi on WOC looks nothing like it does on Pink Casper's. In the tube, mine even looks nearly black. Lovely, not as harsh. On me the Adam's family portrait comes to mind.....my brother flushed a boy's head down the toilet when he bullied me at the bus stop. Perks of having a big brother!!!! I on the other hand was not above gluing the pads on the flute owned by the girl who challenged me for first chair in the flute section. I was always first chair.....heck it paid a huge chunk of college for me!!!!


    Are you referring to the Nordie's review pic Ash?  I still haven't pulled the trigger on EM for fear it will pull too pimple on me, but I'm LOVING Djalouzi.  I think the only 
   ones I have not yet worn are Very Prive and RL, matte.


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Are you referring to the Nordie's review pic Ash?  I still haven't pulled the trigger on EM for fear* it will pull too pimple on me*, but I'm LOVING Djalouzi.  I think the only
> ones I have not yet worn are Very Prive and RL, matte.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 26, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you @JerseyGirl !!
> Thank you Meddy!! Djalouzi is on my list
> 
> 
> ...


    Maggie I haven't seen you NOT look amazing in anything.  Your eye look is incredible too.  Thanks for the closeup!!!  I wore *D & G Antique Rose* cream e/s with 
   Djalouzi.  If you don't have it you might want to check it out.  Think you's like it.  How do you think Dior *Destinée *would work with these deeper shades?  I'll be wearing 
   mine for fall soon.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Are you referring to the Nordie's review pic Ash?  I still haven't pulled the trigger on EM for fear it will pull too purple on me, but I'm LOVING Djalouzi.  I think the only
> ones I have not yet worn are Very Prive and RL, matte.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 26, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you!! That's Sevillana though, I still haven't tried Eton moi.
> Thank you!!


   Stop laughing Maggie---I hate when things pull too "pimple" on me don't you?  I fixed it


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 26, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> Oh these eyes are so beautiful! Amazing look!! I wait for Ron Ron to come! Eton Moi is amazing and though you already had intense eye look *when you added Eton Moi it seemed harmonic and nor weird! You are gorgeous !*






 Havi!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 26, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Any ideas thank you






Hey BC.  Thanks.  Yes, Leanue is the "pinky" one of the 5 lip definers.  It's really lovely.  I think Maya or Safki would work with the sheer RL.  When used as a base, the LDs are good for providing overall uniform coloring to the lips, which enhances the appearance of the lipstick.   Ada is super dark---the darkest of the 5 I think and it's brill with the deeper lipsticks.  I love it w/Djalouzi.  I'm considering a lighter shade of pink for my next one but I'm not rushing.  I've not yet purchase a satin either and I need to scratch that itch at some point too.  I guess for your next one depends on what you like BC----maybe something in the pink family.  Bikini & Belly Bloom, both of which are satins, look lovely.


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Maggie I haven't seen you NOT look amazing in anything.  Your eye look is incredible too.  Thanks for the closeup!!!  I wore *D & G Antique Rose* cream e/s with
> Djalouzi.  If you don't have it you might want to check it out.  Think you's like it.  How do you think Dior *Destinée *would work with these deeper shades?  I'll be wearing
> mine for fall soon.


  Thank you Meddy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought the Antique rose nail polish and lipstick the other day, I might go back for the eyeshadow! Destinee is beautiful but I tend not to wear dark lips and dark eyes. Here's a pic from when I tried it yesterday:


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 26, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you!! That's Sevillana though, I still haven't tried Eton moi. Thank you!!


 Oops!!!  sorry Maggie! I got lost in all those Louboutin madness hahahahha


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 26, 2015)

:





mkoparanova said:


> Thank you Meddy :bouquet:  I bought the Antique rose nail polish and lipstick the other day, I might go back for the eyeshadow! Destinee is beautiful but I tend not to wear dark lips and dark eyes. Here's a pic from when I tried it yesterday:


 :jawdrop:  I think all these burgundy shades (both from pink glow and Destinee) enhance even more your eye color! And it doesn't seem patchy at all! Pity Destinee didn't make it here! It was my only pick from the fluid shadows! I really love it on you!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 26, 2015)

@mkoparanova your profile pic is


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Thanks AWS!!!   It doesn't look as dark or as purple as I thought it was!!![/COLOR]


hi medgal  On me its way darker and  wayyyyy more  purple  I loveeeee it


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 26, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you Meddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks Maggie---It's really stunning on you!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 26, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>







​Hi sweet Glammy!!!!  I KNOW it's just beautiful on you!!  The deep purples do something unsavory to my coloring and they just look horrible on me.
          I really wanted Eton Moi but I think I'd better stick to the more red-brown burgundy shades.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 26, 2015)

Everytime I put together a list, I keep changing it.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 26, 2015)

I am an only child and introvert.  Being talkative was not me.  I was in like Kindergarten though.  Not sure what happened. 


  Those of you who got more than one, what are your faves. 


  WOC and especially Meddy, which colors did you get?  Just asking.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 26, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Everytime I put together a list, I keep changing it.


   Start with just one, Pretty.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 26, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I am an only child and introvert.  Being talkative was not me.  I was in like Kindergarten though.  Not sure what happened.
> 
> 
> Those of you who got more than one, what are your faves.
> ...


   Now why do have to go and call me out like that, Pretty?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I can't decide on a favorite and I've only NOT worn one of them once since getting them.  
   I wore Tom Ford Misbehaving on Thursday.  I have not yet worn RL, matte or Very Prive.
Bengali 
                 Djalouzi 
                 Impera 
                 Lou Beach 
                 Me Nude 
                 Rouge Louboutin,  Satin 
                 Rouge Louboutin, Matte
                 Very Prive 
                 Zoulou


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 26, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> hi medgal  On me its way darker and  wayyyyy more  purple  I loveeeee it


   When are we getting to see the pout?  


Prettypackages said:


> I am an only child and introvert.  Being talkative was not me.  I was in like Kindergarten though.  Not sure what happened.    Those of you who got more than one, what are your faves.    WOC and especially Meddy, which colors did you get?  Just asking.


   Hey I got RL sheer, Escatin, Very Privé, Farida and Maya liner.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 26, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I got RL sheer, Escatin, Very Privé, Farida and Maya liner.


    Do you have a favorite?


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Now why do have to go and call me out like that, Pretty?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  cuz I told you I was going to copy your list.  LOL   just take all the work out of it. LOL 

  I can't start with just one, seems like it will be lonely.  I'll start off with two...  How is LouBeach, that's the one whose name I can always remember.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 26, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you @JerseyGirl !!
> Thank you Meddy!! Djalouzi is on my list
> 
> 
> ...


GORGEOUS GORGEOUS eyes my dear! Thanks so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have the Chocolate Bar palette so that's good.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Do you have a favorite?[/COLOR]


  Not at the moment lol I'm not a fan of the product as much as the packaging ;-)


----------



## ashievic (Sep 26, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Wow, I know no color stands alone, but Eton Moi on WOC looks nothing like it does on Pink Casper's. In the tube, mine even looks nearly black. Lovely, not as harsh. On me the Adam's family portrait comes to mind.....my brother flushed a boy's head down the toilet when he bullied me at the bus stop. Perks of having a big brother!!!! I on the other hand was not above gluing the pads on the flute owned by the girl who challenged me for first chair in the flute section. I was always first chair.....heck it paid a huge chunk of college for me!!!!
> Are you referring to the Nordie's review pic Ash?  I still haven't pulled the trigger on EM for fear it will pull too pimple on me, but I'm LOVING Djalouzi.  I think the only
> ones I have not yet worn are Very Prive and RL, matte.


It was posted here several pages back by I don't remember,but the pic did not look like my Eton Moi. Yes, I know lighting, etc could be a factor. It was a lady who is a WOC. Lovely on her, but nothing what I have seen previously.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 26, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I'm not a fan of the product as much as the packaging ;-)


  why is that?  Will you buy anymore?


----------



## ashievic (Sep 26, 2015)

I love the lipstick, yet, as much as it kills me to admit my big brother might be correct....if the actual lipstick warrant the 90.00 price tag??? I am loving the CT mattes, the TF mattes, scary to think 52.00 for a lipstick is a bargain!!!! I have no regret in purchasing the LR in matte or the Eton Moi. As I have stated previously the Eton Moi, is nothing like I own. 

  I love his nail polish, but to me, the 50.00 price tag is not warranted. Take away the fancy presentation packaging, is it really all that different then TF and/or CT???? No right or wrong answer here. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out his next adventure will be eyeshadow and maybe blush. 

  This reminds me of my brother saying purchase the size you are, not the size you wanna be. As in no one knows if you are wearing a size 4 or size 8. What they do know is your pants are too tight. Unless you are wearing Levi's which do proclaim the size you are wearing. Again anyone close enough to see the size, they are too close....

  I do thank all of you for the tips to fix Miss Kensington.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 26, 2015)

ashievic said:


> It was posted here several pages back by I don't remember,but the pic did not look like my Eton Moi. Yes, I know lighting, etc could be a factor. It was a lady who is a WOC. Lovely on her, but nothing what I have seen previously.


   Oh.  Okay----thanks


----------



## ashievic (Sep 26, 2015)

Meddy, I can't find the pics of Eton Moi I was referring to. Heck, with my scrambled brain, who knows where I saw it????


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 26, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> why is that?  Will you buy anymore?


  I want Zoulou and the Safki liner for my own OCD reasons but I'm not so impressed by the lipstick itself i.e. the application and wear.       Haven't heard of more mattes breaking in awhile so I hope that was a few freak occurrences.     





ashievic said:


> I love the lipstick, yet, as much as it kills me to admit my big brother might be correct....if the actual lipstick warrant the 90.00 price tag??? I am loving the CT mattes, the TF mattes, scary to think 52.00 for a lipstick is a bargain!!!! I have no regret in purchasing the LR in matte or the Eton Moi. As I have stated previously the Eton Moi, is nothing like I own.   I love his nail polish, but to me, the 50.00 price tag is not warranted. Take away the fancy presentation packaging, is it really all that different then TF and/or CT???? No right or wrong answer here. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out his next adventure will be eyeshadow and maybe blush.   This reminds me of my brother saying purchase the size you are, not the size you wanna be. As in no one knows if you are wearing a size 4 or size 8. What they do know is your pants are too tight. Unless you are wearing Levi's which do proclaim the size you are wearing. Again anyone close enough to see the size, they are too close....  I do thank all of you for the tips to fix Miss Kensington.


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 26, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> GORGEOUS GORGEOUS eyes my dear! Thanks so much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you!! You are all making me blush today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The CB is my favourite palette!


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 26, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Meddy, I can't find the pics of Eton Moi I was referring to. Heck, with my scrambled brain, who knows where I saw it????
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *awickedshape*
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 26, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> cuz I told you I was going to copy your list.  LOL   just take all the work out of it. LOL
> 
> I can't start with just one, seems like it will be lonely.  I'll start off with two...  How is LouBeach, that's the one whose name I can always remember.







LouBeach is really pretty if you like peach/orange lippies.  The color is not loud and in your face----I'd say it's a true mid-toned orange.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 26, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I want Zoulou and the Safki liner for my own OCD reasons but I'm not so impressed by the lipstick itself i.e. the application and wear.       Haven't heard of more mattes breaking in awhile so I hope that was a few freak occurrences.


  My Just Nothing from Sephora was ok and has so far held up fine.  I really think it was heat issues.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 26, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> My Just Nothing from Sephora was ok and has so far held up fine. I really think it was heat issues.


  My last matte was fine too Allie!!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] My last matte was fine too Allie!!![/COLOR]


  I'm glad!  I really want Roscocotte or whatever it's called.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 26, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'm glad! I really want Roscocotte or whatever it's called.







Rococotte.  Neiman's is 10% Ebates cash back ATM.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]Rococotte.  Neiman's is 10% Ebates cash back ATM.[/COLOR]


  You're a dirty, dirty temptress! :haha:   (Thanks for the Intel!)


----------



## Haven (Sep 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha:      [COLOR=0000FF]LouBeach is really pretty if you like peach/orange lippies.  The color is not loud and in your face----I'd say it's a true mid-toned orange.[/COLOR]


  Are loubeach and belly bloom very close in shade?  I have and love belly bloom, but I have also been tempted by loubeach. Will skip though if they are too close to justify both.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 26, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> (Thanks for the Intel!)


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 26, 2015)

Haven said:


> Are loubeach and belly bloom very close in shade? I have and love belly bloom, but I have also been tempted by loubeach. Will skip though if they are too close to justify both.


   I think Belly Bloom is either pink or a pink coral.  Ernie might have purchased it and there might be swatches in he swatch gallery.   I just took a quick look at it on 
   Neiman's web site and it looks pink toned.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 26, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I am an only child and introvert.  Being talkative was not me.  I was in like Kindergarten though.  Not sure what happened.
> 
> 
> Those of you who got more than one, what are your faves.
> ...


I was an only child too but I'm sooo not an introvert! I love chatting and talking to people and making new friends!

  My collection:

  Rouge matte FAV
  Me Nude FAV
  Miss Lou FAV
  Bengali
  Pluminette
  Eton Moi

  Pretty what shades do you normally wear? It'll probably be best to stick to shades you're already comfortable with especially since these babes are so expensive.

  I'd recommend for you

  Rouge Sheer
  Miss Clichy
  Survivilla
  Ron Ron
  Lou Beach


----------



## Haven (Sep 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I think Belly Bloom is either pink or a pink coral.  Ernie might have purchased it and there might be swatches in he swatch gallery.   I just took a quick look at it on[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Neiman's web site [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]a[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]nd it looks pink toned.[/COLOR]


  Is there any pink in loubeach? Or is it pure orange?


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 26, 2015)

This is how I'm rolling with my CL lipstick today.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 26, 2015)

Haven said:


> Are loubeach and belly bloom very close in shade? I have and love belly bloom, but I have also been tempted by loubeach. Will skip though if they are too close to justify both.


  I think Belly Bloom is more close to Miss Lou as I was going back and forth between the 2 and decided on Miss Lou as I felt BB would be too muted for my taste. I think Lou Beach is close to Delicanodo.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 26, 2015)

Haven said:


> Is there any pink in loubeach? Or is it pure orange?


Lou Beach is pure orange, Delicanodo is orange with pink in it and since you love Belly Boom Delicanodo might be the better choice over Lou Beach.


----------



## Haven (Sep 26, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Lou Beach is pure orange, Delicanodo is orange with pink in it and since you love Belly Boom Delicanodo might be the better choice over Lou Beach.


  Thank you for the info!   I think that you are right.


----------



## Haven (Sep 26, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you Meddy :bouquet:  I bought the Antique rose nail polish and lipstick the other day, I might go back for the eyeshadow! Destinee is beautiful but I tend not to wear dark lips and dark eyes. Here's a pic from when I tried it yesterday:


  Amazing! Now I need this eyeshadow too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 26, 2015)

Haven said:


> Is there any pink in loubeach? Or is it pure orange?


   Pure orange Haven.  ETA: Pic wearing LouBeach---it's a bit brighter IRL---funky lighting.


----------



## Haven (Sep 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Pure orange Haven.[/COLOR]


  Thank you! Pure orange doesn't work for me most of the time.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 26, 2015)

Haven said:


> Thank you! Pure orange doesn't work for me most of the time.


   The pinks are really pretty


----------



## beautycool (Sep 26, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> Net a porter has free shipping in all orders and all CL except Ron Ron (my first favorite when i saw them online ) was sold out ! So yes! I just ordered my first CL lipstick! Yayyyyy


  Enjoy your lippy when it comes


----------



## beautycool (Sep 26, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> My new Just Nothing FINALLY arrived (Sephora...had to wait on restock) in perfect condition.  I really like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Love it on you


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 27, 2015)

Haven said:


> Thank you! Pure orange doesn't work for me most of the time.


What about Bikini?


----------



## beautycool (Sep 27, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Ok!  You ladies are taskmasters!  Here!


  I have his and I love it too looks great on you too


----------



## beautycool (Sep 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]M*y Rouge Louboutin, Matte* arrived yesterday but I just took pics today.  I haven't yet worn it so I haven't compared it to that degree with RL satin which I have already worn.  You'll just have to stay tuned!!![/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]Top swatch:       Rouge Louboutin Matte[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]      Bottom swatch: Rouge Louboutin, Satin[/COLOR]


  Wow thanks meddy both look great thank you for swatches  I think I like the satin finish  I am thinking I need to swatch this one for myself  I need to get to selfridges says the girl that lives about 60 miles away from London now boohoo  I'm hoping to go back there


----------



## beautycool (Sep 27, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> Adhering to the "no pics it didn't happen rule" LMAOOOO!!! I meeeean Denzel did say "it's not what u know, it's what u can prove" -Training Day


  Looks like a awesome colour  Thanks for pictures thay look brill collages like that ️


----------



## beautycool (Sep 27, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thanks! No, it's much lighter (not the best picture):
> 
> It's definitely more vampy :haha:  I received mine today, I'll post pictures tomorrow.


  Thank you for the swatch looks lovely on you Hun mkoparanova.️


----------



## beautycool (Sep 27, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :lmao: :bigthumb:  That'll teach 'em! LOL!  In 6th grade, I shut a boy's fingers in the coat closet...he had GRABBY hands :nono:    AND, I went to Catholic schools so in 5th grade during the morning prayer, I did a cheer leading split :lmao: The mean guy homeroom teacher said, Miss xxxxx, save your gymnastics for after class :huh:  I had the urge to do a split man    Like the SNL skit


 Just catching up on a couple of pages  And that made me laugh  so much  Thanks for that lol


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 27, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> My Just Nothing from Sephora was ok and has so far *held up fine*.  I really think it was heat issues.


  Glad yours is ok.  





Purple Popcorn said:


> This is how I'm rolling with my CL lipstick today.


   Lol nice side holster ;-)


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 27, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> This is how I'm rolling with my CL lipstick today.
> 
> 
> Oh this looks pretty buy I'd be scared to carry mine like that.
> ...


  Thank you Debbie


----------



## beautycool (Sep 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hey BC.  Thanks.  Yes, Leanue is the "pinky" one of the 5 lip definers.  It's really lovely.  I think Maya or Safki would work with the sheer RL.  When used as a base, the LDs are good for providing overall uniform coloring to the lips, which enhances the appearance of the lipstick.   Ada is super dark---the darkest of the 5 I think and it's brill with the deeper lipsticks.  I love it w/Djalouzi.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I'm considering a lighter shade of pink for my next one but I'm not rushing.  I've not yet purchase a satin either and I need to scratch that itch at some point too.  I guess for your next one depends on what you like BC----maybe something in the pink family.  Bikini & Belly Bloom, both of which are satins, look lovely.[/COLOR]


  Hey medgal Thanks for the advise will defo check those colours out ( swatches ) on the net .  I so may go for a lip liner but with a £20 evoucher I may aswell go for the more expensive item don't you think ))) I think I need to spend a few days now considering my next shade great but will check the ones out you suggested   Thanks Hun xx


----------



## beautycool (Sep 27, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you Meddy :bouquet:  I bought the Antique rose nail polish and lipstick the other day, I might go back for the eyeshadow! Destinee is beautiful but I tend not to wear dark lips and dark eyes. Here's a pic from when I tried it yesterday:


  Ohhhhh Hun loving that eye colour  perfect ️


----------



## beautycool (Sep 27, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> When are we getting to see the pout?   Hey I got RL sheer, Escatin, Very Privé, Farida and Maya liner.


  Do I see most of us heading towards the CL rouge  sheer now omg you cannot go wrong with that one it's so lovely ️I love it


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 27, 2015)

beautycool said:


> I'm hoping to go back there


    I love the satin finish, and I don't find that it looks overly shiny in pics or IRL the way that it does in swatches.  It's super comfortable to wear, but then so are the mattes.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 27, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Do I see most of us heading towards the CL rouge  sheer now omg you cannot go wrong with that one it's so lovely ️I love it


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 27, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Thanks Hun xx


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :shock:   [COLOR=0000FF]Geez---I'm glad they acted on it so quickly!!!![/COLOR]


  I was happy with the solution but by the time they were sending me my JN it was back ordered. So now it STILL hasn't shipped. This is turning into a nightmare.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 27, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Lol nice side holster ;-)


  lol right!

  At $90 it needs to be on standby and ready to shoot! lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 27, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> I was happy with the solution but by the time they were sending me my JN it was back ordered. So now it STILL hasn't shipped. This is turning into a nightmare.


   That's so ridiculous!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 27, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> lol right!  At $90 it needs to be on standby and ready to shoot! lol


  lol


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 27, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J20BvV20iFE


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 27, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J20BvV20iFE


 Saw that one last week.  Love her self confidence.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Saw that one last week.  Love her self confidence.


I like how Rococotte looked so I ordered it but it's on backorder at Nordies with the expected ship date of Oct 9, so that's not too bad.

  Hopefully I won't be disappointed with Eton Moi but if so, I already have it's replacement with Rococotte which initially I liked Rococotte but wished it was in satin but after seeing the lip swatch in that video, it looks nice so had to pull the trigger.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 28, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Meddy, I can't find the pics of Eton Moi I was referring to. Heck, with my scrambled brain, who knows where I saw it????
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *awickedshape*
> 
> ...


Thanks this is the post. Even in the tube, my Eton Moi is super dark, so I do wonder if it the lighting or perhaps a different color???


----------



## beautycool (Sep 28, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J20BvV20iFE


  I watched this too


----------



## ashievic (Sep 28, 2015)

Here are my pics of Eton Moi, to me it looks really close to black in the tube. Yes, I know






  I am woman of no color....


----------



## beautycool (Sep 28, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Here are my pics of Eton Moi, to me it looks really close to black in the tube. Yes, I know
> 
> 
> 
> I am woman of no color....


  Isn't that a lovely colour ash thank you for the swatch


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 28, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J20BvV20iFE


  ugh, 20 minutes though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 28, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I like how Rococotte looked so I ordered it but it's on backorder at Nordies with the expected ship date of Oct 9, so that's not too bad.
> 
> Hopefully I won't be disappointed with Eton Moi but if so, I already have it's replacement with Rococotte which initially I liked Rococotte but wished it was in satin but after seeing the lip swatch in that video, it looks nice so had to pull the trigger.


   Good purchase plan.  I wore Very Privé for the first time yesterday and it's the perfect burgundy for me----more red-brown instead of purple.  I love it!  I wore it with the 
   Ada lip definer, which is the darkest of the five.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 28, 2015)

I don't have my spices in order. But I do have my lipsticks sorted in nudes, pinks, brights, wine/berry, plum/purples, and reds. I need to get a life.....I also have my blushes in order of hues and values and the color family.....


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 28, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Here are my pics of Eton Moi, to me it looks really close to black in the tube. Yes, I know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is how I want it to look on me. A black plum and not purple, I'll find out tomorrow when it gets  here Crosses fingers.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 28, 2015)

BD is lighter and more berry, there is a pic I posted a few weeks ago showing BD, Black Orchid and some others next to Eton Moi. This pic today was one swipe, so it is dark, at least on me. I do love it.....


----------



## ashievic (Sep 28, 2015)

Eton Moi is on the left, then CT Glastonberry, TF Black Orchid, TF Black Dahila, TF Dark and Stormy, and the far right maybe Pavlos???


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 28, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Eton Moi is on the left, then CT Glastonberry, TF Black Orchid, TF Black Dahila, TF Dark and Stormy, and the far right maybe Pavlos???


  Ash, they all look great on your skin!!!


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 28, 2015)

OMGJust received the RL  and I'm totally in love!  :eyelove:The formula is amazeballs. Tomorrow I'm supposed to get Just Nothing". Will try to post swatches when it arrives.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 28, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> OMGJust received the RL and I'm totally in love! :eyelove:The formula is amazeballs. Tomorrow I'm supposed to get Just Nothing". Will try to post swatches when it arrives.












 It IS amazing!!!! Happy you love it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 28, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Eton Moi is on the left, then CT Glastonberry, TF Black Orchid, TF Black Dahila, TF Dark and Stormy, and the far right maybe Pavlos???


    They ALL look great on you Ash!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 28, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> OMGJust received the RL and I'm totally in love! :eyelove:The formula is amazeballs. Tomorrow I'm supposed to get Just Nothing". Will try to post swatches when it arrives.


    Awesome Missy! 



 Which formula did you get?  You really can't go wrong w/any of the RLs


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 28, 2015)

I checked Nordstrom site earlier and they must got a new shipment and some of the lipsticks are already on backorder again with a ship date of Nov. 20!

  I'm so happy my Rococotte was apart of the recent shipment with the Oct. ship date.

  The CL craze is real!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 28, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I checked Nordstrom site earlier and they must got a new shipment and some of the lipsticks are already on backorder again with a ship date of Nov. 20!
> 
> I'm so happy my Rococotte was apart of the recent shipment with the Oct. ship date.
> 
> The CL craze is real!


   When my RL, matte was backordered they shipped it 2 weeks before the projected ship date.


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Awesome Missy![/COLOR] :cheer: [COLOR=0000FF] Which formula did you get?  You really can't go wrong w/any of the RLs[/COLOR]


  I got the matte. I have Tutulle and really love it. But I hadn't expected a matte formula to be so awesome- almost like the satin. It's luscious! I'd love to get Bengali, too. I'm waiting for Just Nothing today or tomorrow and will swatch them when I get them. I'm so jelly of all the ones you got! Now I'm kicking myself I didn't order more when they were in stock!


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 29, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :haha: ompom:  It IS amazing!!!! Happy you love it.


  It totally rocks! I really had no idea. I've never gotten a TF matte after Tarababyz said they were just like Maybelline's! Lol. I never even tried them on after that. How does TF matte compare to these? I have a thing about scent but this formula is awesome.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 29, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> It totally rocks! I really had no idea. I've never gotten a TF matte after Tarababyz said they were just like Maybelline's! Lol. I never even tried them on after that. How does TF matte compare to these? I have a thing about scent but this formula is awesome.


  Probably not like Maybelline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the TF mattes. They are not dry & look really pretty on the lips. The CL's are just amazing on.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 29, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> I got the matte. I have Tutulle and really love it. But I hadn't expected a matte formula to be so awesome- almost like the satin. It's luscious! I'd love to get Bengali, too. I'm waiting for Just Nothing today or tomorrow and will swatch them when I get them. I'm so jelly of all the ones you got! Now I'm kicking myself I didn't order more when they were in stock!


   I'm so glad you'r enjoying them.  I need to get down to business and wear my RL matte. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've worn Zoulou for the past two days---it just worked out that way---and I 
   love it





 I was considering Tutulle and still haven't ruled it out.  I'm allowing myself one more for now, so I want to select one that I'll wear frequently.  The lipsticks do seem to have 
 grown in popularity.


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm so glad you'r enjoying them.  I need to get down to business and wear my RL matte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You picked beautiful colors.  You definitely have to do the matte RL, particularly with fall here.  It's gorge.  I like Tutulle because you can change the color with the liner, although it is pretty light. I know some folks think it doesn't have enough oomph, but I like a pale lip.  Reminds me of the Gucci Cipria (although the L is much more pigmented).  That pale nude.  But I think I like the matte best of all, as nice as the satin is.  I'm in awe of the formula.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 29, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> I will keep an open mind and go check it out.  Did you see on IG there's a First Time coming out for Holiday 2015?  Maybe I'll get that.  Thanks for the info.
> You picked beautiful colors.  You definitely have to do the matte RL, particularly with fall here.  It's gorge.  I like Tutulle because you can change the color with the liner, although it is pretty light. I know some folks think it doesn't have enough oomph, but I like a pale lip.  Reminds me of the Gucci Cipria (although the L is much more pigmented).  That pale nude.  But I think I like the matte best of all, as nice as the satin is.  I'm in awe of the formula.


  I already have First Time


----------



## tobysmama (Sep 29, 2015)

i want 3 more or maybe 4 more shades of Louboutin but TF is the death of me. I wore my sheer Rose yesterday and I got so many compliments and at the end of the day someone finally asked what brand and shade I'm wearing- needless to say I said it's a Louboutin and I'm not giving up the color name lol!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 29, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> I will keep an open mind and go check it out.  Did you see on IG there's a First Time coming out for Holiday 2015?  Maybe I'll get that.  Thanks for the info.
> You picked beautiful colors.  You definitely have to do the matte RL, particularly with fall here.  It's gorge.  I like Tutulle because you can change the color with the liner, although it is pretty light. I know some folks think it doesn't have enough oomph, but I like a pale lip.  Reminds me of the Gucci Cipria (although the L is much more pigmented).  That pale nude.  But I think I like the matte best of all, as nice as the satin is.  I'm in awe of the formula.


  Thanks!!!  I already have First Time too.  My hesitation with Tutulle is how light it is.  I'm also considering Just Nothing.  The liners are EVERYTHING!  You can totally 
   alter/refine/transform/embellish the lipstick with the liners.  I'm wearing Zoulou again today & it's matte.  I'm neglecting all of my other lippies for these.


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks!!!  I already have First Time too.  My hesitation with Tutulle is how light it is.  I'm also considering Just Nothing.  The liners are EVERYTHING!  You can totally
> alter/refine/transform/embellish the lipstick with the liners.  I'm wearing Zoulou again today & it's matte.  I'm neglecting all of my other lippies for these.


  I'm so out of it!  I'm so embarrassed!  Do you know that I got Just Nothing, put it on and the formula was completely different.  I only then realized I ordered the satin RL!  Hah!  What a ditz!  So the formula I was raving about that I said was the best matte ever, etc, was satin!  LOL.  despite the fact that I have Tutulle, I didn't realize it.  Wow.  So embarrassed.  So - never mind!  I love the Satin formula!  I'll keep JN, but I won't get another matte.

  I think Just Nothing would be beautiful on you.  It's a lovely color.  I've gotta post swatches.  It's pouring here and looks like night.  But the matte is a creamier than most matte.  It's lovely.  I'm totally feelin the satins, though.  Will stick with them.  Tutulle is a very light nude so I'm not sure if you will love it as much as some of the others.  You have Me Nude?  I think I'm going to get that. Zoulou is beautiful on you.I remember your other pics. It's just you have to be too mindful of the condition of your lips with the mattes.  But this formula is super comfortable.  You convinced me- I'll have to cave and get at least one liner!


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 29, 2015)

Recently I went to Saks and tried on the Bobbi Brown new Luxe lippies.  Have to say I was totally feelin the formula.  Beautiful.  I went to put on my usual nudes and the SA said, "no".  I then put the bright pink she handed me, and she was so right- it lit up my whole face.  I have to see what the name is- might be Spring Pink.  I recommend that formula, btw.  Little like Nars Audacious plus some creaminess to it.  Anyway, it made me question my complete obsession with always buying every damn nude out there.  I think I'm going to look for some color.  Wore I think TF Michael and got tons of compliments, too.  IN other words, I think folks are like, girl, get some color on your lips!  That's why I was so lovin the RL satin- different.  Hope to get to NY very soon and find these in person.  Do you NYC folks know which stores are carrying these and which locations please?


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 29, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> I'm so out of it!  I'm so embarrassed!  Do you know that I got Just Nothing, put it on and the formula was completely different.  I only then realized I ordered the satin RL!  Hah!  What a ditz!  So the formula I was raving about that I said was the best matte ever, etc, was satin!  LOL.  despite the fact that I have Tutulle, I didn't realize it.  Wow.  So embarrassed.  So - never mind!  I love the Satin formula!  I'll keep JN, but I won't get another matte.
> 
> I think Just Nothing would be beautiful on you.  It's a lovely color.  I've gotta post swatches.  It's pouring here and looks like night.  But the matte is a creamier than most matte.  It's lovely.  I'm totally feelin the satins, though.  Will stick with them.  Tutulle is a very light nude so I'm not sure if you will love it as much as some of the others.  You have Me Nude?  I think I'm going to get that. Zoulou is beautiful on you.I remember your other pics. It's just you have to be too mindful of the condition of your lips with the mattes.  But this formula is super comfortable.  You convinced me- I'll have to cave and get at least one liner!






Don't be embarrassed!!!  Chalk it up to having got all caught up in the excitement of the product release!
     I'll take another look at just nothing.  Actually if I want  to round out my collection of these I should be looking at a lighter pink shade, 
     which is the only color that I don't have in the CLs.  

     In addition to regular lip exfoliation, I use Chanel Rouge Coco Baume Hydrant before applying all of my lipstick, regardless of the
     formula or finish.  It's extremely effective and is now a habit and part of my makeup routine.

​    I agree though, the CL formula is very comfortable.

   It's pouring here too.  The sun made a brief appearance and it's been cloudy & rainy all day.  Not complaining---we need the rain!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 29, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> Recently I went to Saks and tried on the Bobbi Brown new Luxe lippies.  Have to say I was totally feelin the formula.  Beautiful.  I went to put on my usual nudes and the SA said, "no".  I then put the bright pink she handed me, and she was so right- it lit up my whole face.  I have to see what the name is- might be Spring Pink.  I recommend that formula, btw.  Little like Nars Audacious plus some creaminess to it.  Anyway, it made me question my complete obsession with always buying every damn nude out there.  I think I'm going to look for some color.  Wore I think TF Michael and got tons of compliments, too.*  IN other words, I think folks are like, girl, get some color on your lips!  *That's why I was so lovin the RL satin- different.  Hope to get to NY very soon and find these in person.  Do you NYC folks know which stores are carrying these and which locations please?






​Glad you're enjoying shades other than nude and planning to go even further still!!!!


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Don't be embarrassed!!!  Chalk it up to having got all caught up in the excitement of the product release!
> I'll take another look at just nothing.  Actually if I want  to round out my collection of these I should be looking at a lighter pink shade,
> which is the only color that I don't have in the CLs.
> 
> ...


  Thanks, hun!  No wonder it was the most moisturizing mattes I ever saw- it was a satin!  LOL.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'd say take another look at JN.  It can be changed by the liner, but yeah, if you have as many nudes as I do, maybe the pink would rock.  

  I'm going to try your tip with the Chanel.  My lips are so dry lately.  I'll post swatches when it's nicer out.  Yes, rain is good.  As long as it's not a hurricane or NorEaster, it's all good.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 29, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> I'm so out of it!  I'm so embarrassed!  Do you know that I got Just Nothing, put it on and the formula was completely different.  I only then realized I ordered the satin RL!  Hah!  What a ditz!  So the formula I was raving about that I said was the best matte ever, etc, was satin!  LOL.  despite the fact that I have Tutulle, I didn't realize it.  Wow.  So embarrassed.  So - never mind!  I love the Satin formula!  I'll keep JN, but I won't get another matte.
> 
> I think Just Nothing would be beautiful on you.  It's a lovely color.  I've gotta post swatches.  It's pouring here and looks like night.  But the matte is a creamier than most matte.  It's lovely.  I'm totally feelin the satins, though.  Will stick with them.  Tutulle is a very light nude so I'm not sure if you will love it as much as some of the others.  You have Me Nude?  I think I'm going to get that. Zoulou is beautiful on you.I remember your other pics. It's just you have to be too mindful of the condition of your lips with the mattes.  But this formula is super comfortable.  You convinced me- I'll have to cave and get at least one liner!


  I finally caved and ordered Just Nothing after getting a 20% off offer from Saks. It arrived today...with the top partially missing and stuck to the inside of the cap. After seeing that I carefully checked to see how the base was doing...turns out it must have been cracked since the rest of the bullet plopped onto my k-I-t-c-h-e-n floor.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 29, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> I finally caved and ordered Just Nothing after getting a 20% off offer from Saks. It arrived today...with the top partially missing and stuck to the inside of the cap. After seeing that I carefully checked to see how the base was doing...turns out it must have been cracked since the rest of the bullet plopped onto my k-I-t-c-h-e-n floor. hboy:


    :shock: Sorry to hear that!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 29, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> I finally caved and ordered Just Nothing after getting a 20% off offer from Saks. It arrived today...with the top partially missing and stuck to the inside of the cap. After seeing that I carefully checked to see how the base was doing...turns out it must have been cracked since the rest of the bullet plopped onto my k-I-t-c-h-e-n floor.


  Noooo! So sorry this happened!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 29, 2015)

you know Tbh i think it will never be the same for me with these ...... PTSD and all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I cannot not think about it breaking each time i take these out! 

  So what $$$ lipstick should i try next Serge lutens???


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 29, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> you know Tbh i think it will never be the same for me with these ...... PTSD and all :haha: . I cannot not think about it breaking each time i take these out!


   :frenz:


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 29, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> Thanks, hun!  No wonder it was the most moisturizing mattes I ever saw- it was a satin!  LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 29, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> I finally caved and ordered Just Nothing after getting a 20% off offer from Saks. It arrived today...with the top partially missing and stuck to the inside of the cap. After seeing that I carefully checked to see how the base was doing...turns out it must have been cracked since the rest of the bullet plopped onto my k-I-t-c-h-e-n floor.






OMG.  That's outrageous. I thought those incidents had stopped.  I'm so sorry you went through that.  I hope you called Saks and I hope they were as responsive, 
   gracious & helpful as Nordstrom.  They sent new items before the damaged items were returned.  Sephora did the same thing for me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 29, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> you know Tbh i think it will never be the same for me with these ...... PTSD and all
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Oui, Oui Madame!  It's cheaper



at the bargain price of $80.  Ugly packaging though.



At least they do refills for $20 less!!!!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> OMG.  That's outrageous. I thought those incidents had stopped.  I'm so sorry you went through that.  I hope you called Saks and I hope they were as responsive,
> gracious & helpful as Nordstrom.  They sent new items before the damaged items were returned.  Sephora did the same thing for me.


  Welllll...Saks was Saks. It is only available for preorder right now (November something) and they are not allowed to apply discounts to preorders, so....they noted the incident in my order and said I could call back in November when it's actually in stock, place the order over the phone and ask them to apply the discount from this order. I doubt I'll still care by then as I have a short attention span. I just hope they don't charge me the $9.95 return shipping charge. She said she waived it in my account.


----------



## MissElle12 (Sep 29, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> Recently I went to Saks and tried on the Bobbi Brown new Luxe lippies.  Have to say I was totally feelin the formula.  Beautiful.  I went to put on my usual nudes and the SA said, "no".  I then put the bright pink she handed me, and she was so right- it lit up my whole face.  I have to see what the name is- might be Spring Pink.  I recommend that formula, btw.  Little like Nars Audacious plus some creaminess to it.  Anyway, it made me question my complete obsession with always buying every damn nude out there.  I think I'm going to look for some color.  Wore I think TF Michael and got tons of compliments, too.  IN other words, I think folks are like, girl, get some color on your lips!  That's why I was so lovin the RL satin- different.  Hope to get to NY very soon and find these in person.  Do you NYC folks know which stores are carrying these and which locations please?


   Saks Fifth Ave Bergdorfs Sephora Fifth Ave


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 29, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> you know Tbh i think it will never be the same for me with these ...... PTSD and all :haha: . I cannot not think about it breaking each time i take these out!   So what $$$ lipstick should i try next Serge lutens??? :amused:


   Oh! I'd love to try one. Just once.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 29, 2015)

Oh well I should have went with my first mind when I thought Eton Moi would be too dark and too purple. Here's a swatch of Eton Moi bottom and TF black dahlia top and I like BD better for me. So off to return Eton Moi and I have Rococotte coming as something told me to pick another one just in case Eton Moi doesn't work out.





The matte formula is soooo great though.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 29, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> I finally caved and ordered Just Nothing after getting a 20% off offer from Saks. It arrived today...with the top partially missing and stuck to the inside of the cap. After seeing that I carefully checked to see how the base was doing...turns out it must have been cracked since the rest of the bullet plopped onto my k-I-t-c-h-e-n floor.








 Oh my, that is just terrible!!!

  But did you still try it on somehow.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 29, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> I finally caved and ordered Just Nothing after getting a 20% off offer from Saks. It arrived today...with the top partially missing and stuck to the inside of the cap. After seeing that I carefully checked to see how the base was doing...turns out it must have been cracked since the rest of the bullet plopped onto my k-I-t-c-h-e-n floor. hboy:





Winthrop44 said:


> Welllll...*Saks was Saks*. It is only available for preorder right now (November something) and they are not allowed to apply discounts to preorders, so....they noted the incident in my order and said I could call back in November when it's actually in stock, place the order over the phone and ask them to apply the discount from this order. I doubt I'll still care by then as I have a short attention span. I just hope they don't charge me the $9.95 return shipping charge. She said she waived it in my account.


  That's how mine from them arrived except not quite as bad.  I STILL don't have my refund.  Talked to the BBB again.  Look, I promise I'm a fairly easy going person.  I've even worked retail, so I feel their pain, but Saks has been TERRIBLE to me and has just jerked me around from day 1.  So disappointing, as it was my first experience with them.  I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this, too!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 29, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Oh my, that is just terrible!!!
> 
> But did you still try it on somehow.


  Not exactly but I did swatch it on my wrist after picking it up. It's a pretty color that I think I would like on, looked to have a little more pink in it than I expected.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 29, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Not exactly but I did swatch it on my wrist after picking it up. It's a pretty color that I think I would like on, looked to have a little more pink in it than I expected.


  That sounds really pretty. So sad that happened to you! It almost makes me afraid to order another one.


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 29, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> I finally caved and ordered Just Nothing after getting a 20% off offer from Saks. It arrived today...with the top partially missing and stuck to the inside of the cap. After seeing that I carefully checked to see how the base was doing...turns out it must have been cracked since the rest of the bullet plopped onto my k-I-t-c-h-e-n floor. hboy:


  Oh, no! That sucks because it's sold out I think so now you gave to wait to get a replacement? :blink: That's terrible!


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 29, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Saks Fifth Ave Bergdorfs Sephora Fifth Ave


  Thanks so much!  I can't wait to see them in person!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 29, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Welllll...Saks was Saks. It is only available for preorder right now (November something) and they are not allowed to apply discounts to preorders, so....they noted the incident in my order and said I could call back in November when it's actually in stock, place the order over the phone and ask them to apply the discount from this order. I doubt I'll still care by then as I have a short attention span. I just hope they don't charge me the $9.95 return shipping charge. She said she waived it in my account.


   Win that really sucks!!!!  I am so, so sorry!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 29, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :frenz: Thanks for your kindness my dear!  I know you posted to me that you went through a similar incident on the freeway. Ugh, so sorry. It's so frightening. I'm very glad that you are fine too my friend! I couldn't find your post to me & I couldn't quote from my ipad when I read it. The kids just left   & YES!!!! We are going to be GRANDPARENTS  :yaay: I was so emotional all weekend.  Yes, I LOVED her review! I feel the same way about them that she did. Too bad she made me want a few more.


Congrats Elegant!  That's wonderful!  :hug:


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 29, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> That sounds really pretty. So sad that happened to you! It almost makes me afraid to order another one.


    I feel that way too but to sprinkle a bit of perspective on it for myself----I ordered 9 and only the one from Sephora was broken.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 29, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> Oh! I'd love to try one. Just once.


    Go for it JG---it's an experience.


----------



## tobysmama (Sep 29, 2015)

I suppose I should just take my business elsewhere from all the Saks craziness- I don't wanna take part of that. My 2 transactions so far, were ok. How's Neiman's as far as shipping and CS?


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 29, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Congrats Elegant! That's wonderful!


  I'm SOOOO darn excited that I cannot stop thinking about it night & day. I go to every baby dept. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks honey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Baby's got a fun crazy granny


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I feel that way too but to sprinkle a bit of perspective on it for myself----I ordered 9 and only the one from Sephora was broken.


  Like anything keeps me from buying


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 29, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I'm SOOOO darn excited that I cannot stop thinking about it night & day. I go to every baby dept.   Thanks honey :kiss:  Baby's got a fun crazy granny ompom:


The best type of granny if you ask me! :hug:


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 29, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> The best type of granny if you ask me!


  Aww, thanks my sweet Naomi


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 29, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Aww, thanks my sweet Naomi :kiss:


You are most welcome :kiss: :bouquet:


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 30, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Like anything keeps me from buying


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 30, 2015)

tobysmama said:


> I suppose I should just take my business elsewhere from all the Saks craziness- I don't wanna take part of that. My 2 transactions so far, were ok. How's Neiman's as far as shipping and CS?


  I haven't had any issues with Neiman's.  I was stoked to order from there because Ebates was at 10% cash back.  Covers my state taxes and I net 4%.  Every little bit helps.


----------



## beautycool (Sep 30, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your lipstick Winthrop44    And congrats elegant one you be a great nanna  I reckon too Hun ️


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 30, 2015)

beautycool said:


> And congrats elegant one you be a great nanna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Aww, thank you my dear!!! I'm so excited about it.


----------



## tobysmama (Sep 30, 2015)

I agree that every little bit helps! It's like I work to pay for my lipstick addiction!


----------



## tobysmama (Sep 30, 2015)

Not sure if this has been asked before but I really want to buy a lip liner that would best match Tutulle and Just Nothing. Really can't get the matching liner (weapon looking liner Loubi).


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 30, 2015)

@medgal07 Have you decided on another lipstick yet?   I ordered Torrera.  Since the only thing I'm getting from the holiday collections is the TF eyeshadow duo, might as well get all the CL lipsticks I want and make CL my holiday.   Torrera was the only other one that caught my eye since I already decided to order Rococotte. Hopefully both will work out as I'm done now.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks for all the condolences. I guess it just wasn't meant to be. Between this and the smell of my TFs I think I'll probably just stick with Chanel. I'm looking forward to their holiday collection.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 30, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Thanks for all the condolences. I guess it just wasn't meant to be. Between this and the smell of my TFs I think I'll probably just stick with Chanel. I'm looking forward to their holiday collection.








 Do you have a bunch of stinky TF lippies??? So far I still have just the one. Geez, I don't want to have to worry about smelling them all the time at that price point


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 30, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Not exactly but I did swatch it on my wrist after picking it up. It's a pretty color that I think I would like on, looked to have a little more pink in it than I expected.


  I had visions of me trying to get it from under the fridge, wiping it off & trying it on right away to see if I liked it


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 30, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Do you have a bunch of stinky TF lippies??? So far I still have just the one. Geez, I don't want to have to worry about smelling them all the time at that price point


  Yep, half of my Boys smell like they're about to go. Not opening my back up Addisons that are still boxed because I'm too scared. I'm going to make a point of wearing the full sizes I bought more recently (Forbidden Pink, Something Wild, So Vain) a lot in case they don't last that long.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 30, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> The microbiologist in me just couldn't do it, especially because it did roll under my island and came up with a little dust on it. Couldn't do it.
> 
> 
> Yep, half of my Boys smell like they're about to go. Not opening my back up Addisons that are still boxed because I'm too scared. I'm going to make a point of wearing the full sizes I bought more recently (Forbidden Pink, Something Wild, So Vain) a lot in case they don't last that long.








  Oh no! I'm going to go through mine right now


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 30, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Do you have a bunch of stinky TF lippies??? So far I still have just the one. Geez, I don't want to have to worry about smelling them all the time at that price point


I check mine weekly. My SA will accept any I bring back that have gone bad, so that's a relief and a few days ago when I went to take back Pure Pink which I got in April and has already went bad. The TF rep was there and we were talking about this issue and the TF rep told me that the ingredients that are used in his lipsticks are very sensitive to extreme weather conditions whether it's cold or hot weather. The lipsticks are majority made up of natural oils which is why they're so moisturizing. However that makes them not equipped to handle extreme weather conditions. If you were to take the natural oils you cook with and place them in extreme heat or freeze them, the oils would go bad instantly.


It's the same case for the lipsticks and the issue is that the lipsticks are already in extreme weather conditions long before they get to the store or are delivered to you. So there's no way to know how much longevity the lipstick you purchase has left when you purchase it. It's not even advised to have lipstick shipped in the summer because there's a good chance the lipstick will be melted when you receive it. So whether or not your lipsticks have longevity is going to depend on the region and time of the year you are getting your lipsticks. Which is why some people have this issue and others don't.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 30, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I check mine weekly. My SA will accept any I bring back that have gone bad, so that's a relief and a few days ago when I went to take back Pure Pink which I got in April and has already went bad. The TF rep was there and we were talking about this issue and the TF rep told me that the ingredients that are used in his lipsticks are very sensitive to extreme weather conditions whether it's cold or hot weather. The lipsticks are majority made up of natural oils which is why they're so moisturizing. However that makes them not equipped to handle extreme weather conditions. If you were to take the natural oils you cook with and place them in extreme heat or freeze them, the oils would go bad instantly.
> 
> 
> It's the same case for the lipsticks and the issue is that the lipsticks are already in extreme weather conditions long before they get to the store or are delivered to you. So there's no way to know how much longevity the lipstick you purchase has left when you purchase it. It's not even advised to have lipstick shipped in the summer because there's a good chance the lipstick will be melted when you receive it. So whether or not your lipsticks have longevity is going to depend on the region and time of the year you are getting your lipsticks. Which is why some people have this issue and others don't.


Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just checked all mine & they are all still good except for the one nude. Mine are in a temperature controlled no light environment.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 30, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I check mine weekly. My SA will accept any I bring back that have gone bad, so that's a relief and a few days ago when I went to take back Pure Pink which I got in April and has already went bad. The TF rep was there and we were talking about this issue and the TF rep told me that the ingredients that are used in his lipsticks are very sensitive to extreme weather conditions whether it's cold or hot weather. The lipsticks are majority made up of natural oils which is why they're so moisturizing. However that makes them not equipped to handle extreme weather conditions. If you were to take the natural oils you cook with and place them in extreme heat or freeze them, the oils would go bad instantly.
> 
> 
> It's the same case for the lipsticks and the issue is that the lipsticks are already in extreme weather conditions long before they get to the store or are delivered to you. So there's no way to know how much longevity the lipstick you purchase has left when you purchase it. It's not even advised to have lipstick shipped in the summer because there's a good chance the lipstick will be melted when you receive it. So whether or not your lipsticks have longevity is going to depend on the region and time of the year you are getting your lipsticks. Which is why some people have this issue and others don't.


  This makes me feel like I need the makeup equivalent of a humidor or wine cellar!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 30, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> This makes me feel like I need the makeup equivalent of a humidor or wine cellar!








 I'll take the wine cellar.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 30, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> This makes me feel like I need the makeup equivalent of a humidor or wine cellar!





elegant-one said:


> :haha:  I'll take the wine cellar.


   Can I just have the wine??  :haha:


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 30, 2015)

lol I'll take the wine cellar as well.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 30, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Torrera was the only other one that caught my eye since I already decided to order Rococotte. Hopefully both will work out as I'm done now.


    No----I'm still mulling it over and wearing Zoulou practically every day!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No rush!  What shade is Torrera, and is it a satin?  Rococotte is really pretty


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 30, 2015)

tobysmama said:


> I agree that every little bit helps! It's like I work to pay for my lipstick addiction!


    Exactly!!!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> No----I'm still mulling it over and wearing Zoulou practically every day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Torrera is a pinky red satin.

  What shades are you considering?


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 30, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I check mine weekly. My SA will accept any I bring back that have gone bad, so that's a relief and a few days ago when I went to take back Pure Pink which I got in April and has already went bad. The TF rep was there and we were talking about this issue and the TF rep told me that the ingredients that are used in his lipsticks are very sensitive to extreme weather conditions whether it's cold or hot weather. The lipsticks are majority made up of natural oils which is why they're so moisturizing. However that makes them not equipped to handle extreme weather conditions. If you were to take the natural oils you cook with and place them in extreme heat or freeze them, the oils would go bad instantly.
> 
> 
> It's the same case for the lipsticks and the issue is that the lipsticks are already in extreme weather conditions long before they get to the store or are delivered to you. So there's no way to know how much longevity the lipstick you purchase has left when you purchase it. It's not even advised to have lipstick shipped in the summer because there's a good chance the lipstick will be melted when you receive it. So whether or not your lipsticks have longevity is going to depend on the region and time of the year you are getting your lipsticks. Which is why some people have this issue and others don't.


    Totally plausible-----and why we've seen issues across several brands----not just CL.   This does beg the question why they decided to launch in even the summer.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 30, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Torrera is a pinky red satin.
> 
> What shades are you considering?


    Sounds lovely!!!!  Can't wait to hear what you think of both


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 30, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Thanks for all the condolences. I guess it just wasn't meant to be. Between this and the smell of my TFs I think I'll probably just stick with Chanel. I'm looking forward to their holiday collection.


  Chanel holiday looks amazing!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 30, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I'll take the wine cellar.


 I'll take the wine


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 30, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Can I just have the wine??


   I'm with you on that one Allie!!!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 30, 2015)

Meddy what shades are you considering?


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 30, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Meddy what shades are you considering?


   Possibly Tutulle-------will be my 10th and last for a while.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm done at 6.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 30, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I'm done at 6.


   I was originally just trying one!!!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I was originally just trying one!!!!:lol: [/COLOR]


  Famous last words for many of us. :haha:  I'm hoping Tutulle will be around for VIB...no more of these bad boys until then for me.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 30, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> This makes me feel like I need the makeup equivalent of a humidor or wine cellar!


  right! LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 30, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'm hoping Tutulle will be around for VIB...no more of these bad boys until then for me.


  That's why I'm not rushing, and I really want a lot of things from the Guerlain & Chanel holiday collections.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That's why I'm not rushing, and I really want a lot of things from the Guerlain & Chanel holiday collections.


Me, too!  Balls...balls, balls, balls.....rouge noir Id'O...balls, balls, balls...BALLS!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 1, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Me, too!  Balls...balls, balls, balls.....rouge noir Id'O...balls, balls, balls...BALLS!


  I turned this into a song in my head. LOL


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 1, 2015)

lol

  My Torrera has already shipped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Rococotte should ship next week.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 1, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I turned this into a song in my head. LOL


Yaas!!! I love that!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I was originally just trying one!!!!

















ONE


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 1, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> ONE


  One of everything!!!


----------



## Haven (Oct 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I was originally just trying one!!!!


  I was going to only try one of each formula. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  <--  Laughing at myself b/c who was I kidding...


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> One of everything!!!








 LOL yes, that was her plan all along!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 1, 2015)

Haven said:


> I was going to only try one of each formula.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  Did you get yourself some balls


----------



## Haven (Oct 1, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Did you get yourself some balls


  This is going to sound really questionable, but the balls make my face itch.  So I can't put the balls near my face or skin. Something in the balls rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 1, 2015)

Haven said:


> This is going to sound really questionable, but the balls make my face itch.  So I can't put the balls near my face or skin. Something in the balls rubs me the wrong way.








 NOOOO! That's awful. I wonder what it is that irritates your skin. So sorry hun.


  And then now I'll laugh at how your post sounded ...sorry


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 1, 2015)

Haven said:


> This is going to sound really questionable, but the balls make my face itch.  So I can't put the balls near my face or skin. Something in the balls rubs me the wrong way.


The exact same with me but for me it's the fragrance, I can tolerate fragrance in my lip products but heavily fragranced face products are a no for me. That's why I absolutely cannot use any Chanel face products.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> One of everything!!!


    :haha:   





Haven said:


> I was going to only try one of each formula.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 1, 2015)

[@]Medgal07[/@], you remember I said Fumi's enthusiasm for Zoulou was infectious? Between that and the OCD:  Zoulou matte lipstick and Safki lip definer   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Applied Zoulou so lightly because I was afraid it'd break


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 1, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Applied Zoulou so lightly because I was afraid it'd break


  Very pretty on you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 1, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Me, too!  Balls...balls, balls, balls.....rouge noir Id'O...balls, balls, balls...BALLS!


   I hope you got your balls.....balls....balls!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 1, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Very pretty on you!


   Thank you [@]elegant-one[/@]    Will have to swatch it against my beloved MJ Mahogany


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> *One of everything!!! *






Peed a little!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 1, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> LOL yes, that was her plan all along!


 





Stop calling me out---someone might  get the impression that I'm a shopaholic


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 1, 2015)

Haven said:


> This is going to sound really questionable, but the balls make my face itch.  So* I can't put the balls near my face or skin.* Something in the balls rubs me the wrong way.


  It must be absolutely dreadful being allergic to balls.  Having them on your face is the whole point
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What about your décolleté? That's a lovely place to rub
   the balls------do they bother you there too?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 1, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> NOOOO! That's awful. I wonder what it is that irritates your skin. So sorry hun.
> 
> 
> And then now I'll laugh at how your post sounded ...sorry


    Shameless------I howled!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 1, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> The exact same with me but for me it's the fragrance, I can tolerate fragrance in my lip products but heavily fragranced face products are a no for me. That's why I absolutely cannot use any Chanel face products.


  I reacted that way to a CT illuminating primer---as long as I layer something else on first I can pretty much avoid a lot of itching and a subsequent break out.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 1, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Applied Zoulou so lightly because I was afraid it'd break






_*So NICE *_on you!  Do you line AND fill your lips w/the pencil-----I find that when I do I get even product pigmentation.  What do you think of Safki?  I adore it.  I use that and Zoulou more than any of the others that I purchased.  Today I broke pattern and wore Impera.  I used the Leanue lip definer as a base to lighten Impera a tad & I love it that way!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> _*So NICE *_on you!  Do you line AND fill your lips w/the pencil-----I find that when I do I get even product pigmentation.  What do you think of Safki?  I adore it.  I use that and Zoulou more than any of the others that I purchased.  Today I broke pattern and wore Impera.  I used the Leanue lip definer as a base to lighten Impera a tad & I love it that way!!!


 
  Thank you lol

  I didn't use Safki yet but I do line and fill on those rare occasions


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ​Like my Sissies (EO & Vee) said----ONE of EVERYTHING
> 
> 
> 
> ...














 Takes one to know one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























 throw that money


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Shameless------I howled!!!


  Poor Haven 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....but she knows we love her


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 1, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Thank you lol
> 
> I didn't use Safki yet but I do line and fill on those rare occasions


  ENJOY, sweets!!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> It must be absolutely dreadful being allergic to balls.  Having them on your face is the whole point
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 1, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Poor Haven
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Absolutely we do Haven!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ENJOY, sweets!!!!!


 







 Thank you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 1, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Takes one to know one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   In this case, 2








.    





What are we buying next??????


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 1, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> why is that?  Will you buy anymore?
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *awickedshape*
> ...


 

@Medgal07 and @Prettypackages, now I do: Zoulou matte.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> In this case, 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Holiday Chanel please


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 1, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :lol:  Holiday Chanel please


 :lmao: yes this is getting pretty late!!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> yes this is getting pretty late!!


  died 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  When are they releasing the Spring collections 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Wait till Meddy reads that LOL!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 1, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> died :haha:   When are they releasing the Spring collections  :lmao:   Wait till Meddy reads that LOL!!!


 December second week??  What happened to this years FNO


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 1, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> @Medgal07 and @Prettypackages, now I do: Zoulou matte.


  LOL


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 1, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL


   :haha: I'm actually impressed with this one!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> What happened to this years FNO


  Why so far away


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I hope you got your balls.....balls....balls!!!!


  Oh not the 'everyday' balls for me, just the holiday set...so no dice yet!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 1, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> @Medgal07 and @Prettypackages, now I do: Zoulou matte.






I'm so not surprised.  It looks great on you.   Today was the first day this week that I *didn't* wear it


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 1, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Oh not the 'everyday' balls for me, just the holiday set...so no dice yet!


   Why not?  The holiday balls are out!!!  I ordered last night.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 1, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Holiday Chanel please
> 
> I'm having withdrawal already w/ nothing to buy
> 
> ...


    Well yeah---soon it'll be time for the spring collections!!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Why not?  The holiday balls are out!!!  I ordered last night.[/COLOR]


  Took me a while to catch up in that thread, but yeah, just figured that out.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 1, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Took me a while to catch up in that thread, but yeah, just figured that out.


   Did you order?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 1, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> died
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Why I was just thinking of asking you to call Chanel and ask them to step it up already---it might get you some more notes, but what's a few more


----------



## Yazmin (Oct 2, 2015)

Finally got my matte Rouge Louboutin, Bengali and Survivita. Can't wait to wear my RL!

  Zoulou and Youpiyou keeps getting pushed back at Neiman's. I'm tempted to cancel those and order from Nordstrom.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :yahoo: [COLOR=0000FF]I'm so not surprised.  It looks great on you.   Today was the first day this week that I *didn't* wear it[/COLOR]:haha:


  Lol Thanks , dear one I'm tempted to BU! Imagine that lol   





Yazmin said:


> Finally got my matte Rouge Louboutin, Bengali and Survivita. Can't wait to wear my RL!  Zoulou and Youpiyou keeps getting pushed back at Neiman's. I'm tempted to cancel those and order from Nordstrom.


  I don't like this backorder stuff. Sephora had Zoulou for so long but now it's S.O.


----------



## Missyrocks (Oct 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Thanks! :meh:  I just checked all mine & they are all still good except for the one nude. Mine are in a temperature controlled no light environment.


  I think we have discussed. I totally had some TF Boys that spoiled on me. They were fine upon receipt and turned. I keep the a/c on 72! All the time. So they are never in hotter temps. I bought the ones that spoiled from TF, which I won't ever do again. I won't bother to try to return figuring their customer service sucks.


----------



## Missyrocks (Oct 2, 2015)

I didn't think I'd order another, but decided to get Bengali. Now, I'm confused. Sorry, I didn't pay close attention to posts as I didn't think I'd order it. I just ordered it and I thought there's only one color per texture. It appears I am getting a satin, but I didn't realize Bengali comes satin and matte? Which do you guys prefer?


----------



## Haven (Oct 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> It must be absolutely dreadful being allergic to balls.  Having them on your face is the whole point
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 2, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> I didn't think I'd order another, but decided to get Bengali. Now, I'm confused. Sorry, I didn't pay close attention to posts as I didn't think I'd order it. I just ordered it and I thought there's only one color per texture. It appears I am getting a satin, but I didn't realize Bengali comes satin and matte? Which do you guys prefer?


It just depends, for me I chose matte because I like bright & bold colors to be in matte and softer colors to be in satin. However I think satin is more forgiving so you can sheer it, use a liner to blend it, etc. so its easier to change the look vs trying to change a matte. So far it seems the matte version has sold more so than the satin but again it just depends on personal preference. Medgal07 got the satin version.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 2, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Finally got my matte Rouge Louboutin, Bengali and Survivita. Can't wait to wear my RL!
> 
> Zoulou and Youpiyou keeps getting pushed back at Neiman's. I'm tempted to cancel those and order from Nordstrom.
> I hope you love them Yazmin!!!  I'm addicted to Zoulou and had to FORCE myself not to wear it yesterday.  I ended up wearing Impera to go with a pink E/S look as a
> ...


   As much as I love Zoulou and all of the CL  lippies that I purchased, I wouldn't back any of them up.  They have actual expiration dates and I wouldn't want to risk one
  going bad----and they're permanent.  I would DEFINITELY _purchase it again_ though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 2, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> I didn't think I'd order another, but decided to get Bengali. Now, I'm confused. Sorry, I didn't pay close attention to posts as I didn't think I'd order it. I just ordered it and I thought there's only one color per texture. It appears I am getting a satin, but I didn't realize Bengali comes satin and matte? Which do you guys prefer?


  I love Bengali, satin but wouldn't hesitate to purchase the matte formula too.  Chances are I just might some time in the future.  I purchased the RL in both satin and matte.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 2, 2015)

Haven said:


>






Nough said!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 2, 2015)

Haven said:


> This is going to sound really questionable, but the balls make my face itch.  So I can't put the balls near my face or skin. Something in the balls rubs me the wrong way.


 
  HOLLERIN'  

  not at your pain but where our (or just mine) minds went.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 2, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> HOLLERIN'    not at your pain but where our (or just mine) minds went.


  Not just you- all our minds went there!


----------



## Missyrocks (Oct 2, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> It just depends, for me I chose matte because I like bright & bold colors to be in matte and softer colors to be in satin. However I think satin is more forgiving so you can sheer it, use a liner to blend it, etc. so its easier to change the look vs trying to change a matte. So far it seems the matte version has sold more so than the satin but again it just depends on personal preference. Medgal07 got the satin version.


  Oh, ok. Thank you. I see what you mean. Yes, seems it's the matte that's sold out so when I saw Bengali available, I pounced not realizing there were 2 versions. I agree that the matte is probably less vivid appearing. Well I said Meddy should be in the ad to sell that shade so if she wore satin in that pic, I'm sold! I'm loving the satins, and I think maybe the versatility is a plus for me. I think you can put translucent powder and matte down any lippie? I'm excited to get it. In my new quest to not only buy nudes. 





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   That's just heart breaking!!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] I love Bengali, satin but wouldn't hesitate to purchase the matte formula too.  Chances are I just might some time in the future.  I purchased the RL in both satin and matte.[/COLOR]


  Thanks, Meddy. Oh, as I said, you rock that color! Gorg! can't wait to get mine! It' sux though to not have these in person. I'm going to NYC so who knows what's gonna happen when I get my hands  on these! I might end up with as many as you!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 2, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> Thanks, Meddy. Oh, as I said, you rock that color! Gorg! can't wait to get mine! It' sux though to not have these in person. I'm going to NYC so who knows what's gonna happen when I get my hands on these! I might end up with as many as you!


Yeah it's really hard not being able to see them especially for me as I usually never order anything site unseen but I have no choice with these babes and also why I chose to order from Nordstrom only so I can easily return if needed. I have two more coming Torrera & Rococotte so have to see how those work out, Torrera I'm not really worried about but Rococotte will be hit or miss.

  At least you do get the chance to try them out in person so that should be fun. Take pics if it won't be too much of a hassle.


----------



## Missyrocks (Oct 2, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Yeah it's really hard not being able to see them especially for me as I usually never order anything site unseen but I have no choice with these babes and also why I chose to order from Nordstrom only so I can easily return if needed. I have two more coming Torrera & Rococotte so have to see how those work out, Torrera I'm not really worried about but Rococotte will be hit or miss.  At least you do get the chance to try them out in person so that should be fun. Take pics if it won't be too much of a hassle.


  You picked beautiful colors. I'm sure you will love them. Rococotte is a beautiful color.  I'll definitely take pics for everyone when I go!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 2, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> Thanks, Meddy. Oh, as I said, you rock that color! Gorg! can't wait to get mine! It' sux though to not have these in person. I'm going to NYC so who knows what's gonna happen when I get my hands on these! I might end up with as many as you!


    Thanks so much!  I hope seeing them in person seals your decision.  I'm hesitant about Tutulle because I have my heart set an a shade/dupe for MAC Pink Plaid which 
   works so well on me w/a smokey eye.  I think I'll need to see it in person before I actually take the plunge.  Have fun in NYC!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Why I was just thinking of asking you to call Chanel and ask them to step it up already---it might get you some more notes, but what's a few more








 Hello Chanel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and where is my snow globe please


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks so much!  I hope seeing them in person seals your decision.  I'm hesitant about Tutulle because I have my heart set an a shade/dupe for MAC Pink Plaid which
> works so well on me w/a smokey eye.  I think I'll need to see it in person before I actually take the plunge.  Have fun in NYC!!!


  Oh Sis, how I  LOVE Pink Plaid


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Oh Sis, how I  LOVE Pink Plaid


    Wouldn't it be nice to have that shade in a CL formula??  That would be heaven


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> They'd better make it two----right Noah???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes, I need 2 or they can't come to my house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh my it would be so perfect in the CL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was waiting for my nails to dry so I could type 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nails Inc Rose & Poetry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which is GORGEOUS on!!!  It's a deep Raspberry shade. The brush seemed a bit thick/wide to me.


----------



## Yazmin (Oct 4, 2015)

Both my Zoulou and Youpiyou shipped! Makes me wonder if NM had some in stock and sent notices to everyone asking if they're willing to wait until 11/23, and those that decided to cancel freed those up for those who were going to wait.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Yes,* I need 2 *or they can't come to my house
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 That NP sounds lovely!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 4, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Both my Zoulou and Youpiyou shipped! Makes me wonder if NM had some in stock and sent notices to everyone asking if they're willing to wait until 11/23, and those that decided to cancel freed those up for those who were going to wait.


   I hope you love both----I can't wait to hear what you think of them.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 4, 2015)

I've never done it before but I'm going to try to return Farida and Very Privé. Or sell them. Something I've never even considered doing! I've only used them once and swatched them once each but amongst my other items they're not going get used so... :sigh:


----------



## maeonsaturday (Oct 4, 2015)

Hmmmm... Hmmm.... so I just received the Sheer RL today and I was again, expecting to be blown away. It was pretty but I just didn't feel it felt like it was $90 worth of pretty, plus the perfume smell and taste that goes down your throat is seriously strong. The texture though, was, out of this world good.

  Does anyone have Loubiminette or Petal Rose? I liked the swatches of Loubiminette but does it really look like the Revlon lip butter color? :-/

  What is the main difference between those two shades? I googled swatches but they turn up so differently on different people.


----------



## beautycool (Oct 5, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> Hmmmm... Hmmm.... so I just received the Sheer RL today and I was again, expecting to be blown away. It was pretty but I just didn't feel it felt like it was $90 worth of pretty, plus the perfume smell and taste that goes down your throat is seriously strong. The texture though, was, out of this world good.  Does anyone have Loubiminette or Petal Rose? I liked the swatches of Loubiminette but does it really look like the Revlon lip butter color? :-/  What is the main difference between those two shades? I googled swatches but they turn up so differently on different people.


  Hi sorry you felt like you didn't love it  texture is really good I love everything about it it's perfect red for me I know if I picked a matte or satin red in this brand or other brands I will shy away from reds as prob too in face for me  Mine doesn't smell or atleast I cannot smell it first thing I did was smell it lol weird  But no smell I don't know why unless there's a very faint smell gosh starting to worry about mine now as no smell or hardly any smell and I cannot taste nothing when on my lips best bit about it as I thought these were going to be so strong like those dior two colour lipsticks which I kept anyhow  I find the guerlain can be smelly too lol  Hope you find one perfect for you will you be sending back ? Xx


----------



## maeonsaturday (Oct 5, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Hope you find one perfect for you will you be sending back ? Xx


Yeah I most likely will be exchanging it for Loubiminette.  I am also awaiting the satin RL and Miss Loubi, and I really hope I'd love those.

  I can't really smell the Guerlains! lol.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 5, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> Yeah I most likely will be exchanging it for Loubiminette.  I am also awaiting the satin RL and Miss Loubi, and I really hope I'd love those.
> 
> I can't really smell the Guerlains! lol.


I thought my sheer RL had a stronger fragrance/taste than my matte Just Nothing.  Lucky for me, that doesn't tend to bother me.  I hope you love your others!!


----------



## maeonsaturday (Oct 5, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I thought my sheer RL had a stronger fragrance/taste than my matte Just Nothing.  Lucky for me, that doesn't tend to bother me.  I hope you love your others!!


You look really good in that sheer RL! Actually so do most people. Maybe @Medgal07 was right, perhaps my lips are just more pigmented than the average person so it affects the color more.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 5, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> You look really good in that sheer RL! Actually so do most people. Maybe @Medgal07 was right, perhaps my lips are just more pigmented than the average person so it affects the color more.


Awww, thanks!!  That's the thing with this stuff, right?  You just never know how it's going to really look until you can get it on YOUR face/lips.  I felt that was about MAC Oxblood...looked so pretty on so many people, but on me, it's meh.  And for $90, you deserve something you're VERY happy with...so hopefully the other shades work out.


----------



## beautycool (Oct 5, 2015)

Just smelt my sheer lippy and it does smell but not too much for me but no way can I taste it when have it on   I tell you what it reminds me of it's quite nice and not strong but it reminds me if the swizzle lipsticks when I was a kiddy !!!!! In the late 1980,s lol that were my favourite sweet  Anyone in the uk rember these ? I think they bought them out again a few years back now but not sure about now  Maybe it's just me but that smell like sweets where as guerlain it's more of a perfume smell I don't know strong xx  Mac I don't mind the smell I cannot taste them either tbh tom ford lipsticks I can taste abit  Ysl the shine ones I cannot rember what they called volpte shine is it ( not sure not at home ) they taste on me I can taste them  And the dior I can taste on my lips when wearing but after a few mins that goes with me  those shock ones from last year  Lovely colours though    I'm still wondering which to order next but maybe I leave it till after Xmas now I don't know atm


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 6, 2015)

If anyone is looking for Rouge Matte, Nordstrom has it in stock on-line.


----------



## RuLaRu (Oct 7, 2015)

I bought the shade "Me Nude"....and OMG it is to die for ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. i just ordered a lip pencil in "nats" to match it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 7, 2015)

RuLaRu said:


> I bought the shade "Me Nude"....and OMG it is to die for !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Gorgeous. Looks lovely on you, dear.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 7, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I've only used them once and swatched them once each but amongst my other items they're not going get used so...


  you definitely should.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 7, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> you definitely should.


  Can't return them so I'll look into the CB rules


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 7, 2015)

RuLaRu said:


> I bought the shade "Me Nude"....and OMG it is to die for !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That is fantastic on you!  I was worried it would be too brown, but it has a nice subtle rosiness to it.  Did you get any other colors?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 7, 2015)

RuLaRu said:


> I bought the shade "Me Nude"....and OMG it is to die for !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's absolutely gorgeous on you!!!!



  It has become my new HG of nudes!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 7, 2015)

RuLaRu said:


> I bought the shade "Me Nude"....and OMG it is to die for !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang, that looks incredible on you! What is your natural lip shade?


----------



## ashievic (Oct 8, 2015)

I have found, especially with TF lipsticks they will look totally different on me, then others. Since I only have taken the plunge on 2 of CL's, haven't had this issue. Since I went for the Eton Moi and the matte red.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 8, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I have found, especially with TF lipsticks they will look totally different on me, then others. Since I only have taken the plunge on 2 of CL's, haven't had this issue. Since I went for the Eton Moi and the matte red.


   Glad they're working for you and you're enjoying them Ash!!!!


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 8, 2015)

Cl Eton moi


----------



## Yazmin (Oct 8, 2015)

My Zoulou and Youpiyou arrived today! I'd take them with me this weekend, but I don't want to risk them being confiscated by TSA.


----------



## ashievic (Oct 8, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> My Zoulou and Youpiyou arrived today! I'd take them with me this weekend, but I don't want to risk them being confiscated by TSA.


Please be careful and have an envelope/box on you to mail them to your house or you can see them go bye-bye. I found it depends the mood of the TSA person and yes, I can get away more with a guy then a cranky lady.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 9, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> My Zoulou and Youpiyou arrived today! I'd take them with me this weekend, but I don't want to risk them being confiscated by TSA.


    I hope you love them, Yazmin.


----------



## Yazmin (Oct 9, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> My Zoulou and Youpiyou arrived today! I'd take them with me this weekend, but I don't want to risk them being confiscated by TSA.
> 
> Please be careful and have an envelope/box on you to mail them to your house or you can see them go bye-bye. I found it depends the mood of the TSA person and yes, I can get away more with a guy then a cranky lady.


  I wasn't planning on taking them with me.


----------



## ashievic (Oct 9, 2015)

You are much wiser then I am/was obviously :=)


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 9, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Cl Eton moi


  Ooh la la!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 9, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Cl Eton moi


   Lovely! It looks great on you!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 9, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Cl Eton moi


  Gorgeous, Glammy. Do you plan to buy more? I am thinking about the red matte lipstick. Is it really worth $90??


----------



## Haven (Oct 9, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Cl Eton moi


  Beautiful!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 9, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


Glammy, that is so sexy beautiful on you dear


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 9, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


  oh that's hot!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 9, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


That looks GORGEOUS on you!!


----------



## ashievic (Oct 9, 2015)

I agree with all, just awesome on you!!!! You go girl!!!!!


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 10, 2015)

Okay I'm going to put up a few swatches at a time because I know I'm doing this because I don't want to write my lab report. I have Bikini, Miss Loubi, Just Nothing, Rococotte and Survivita. First round of swatches is centered around Just Nothing.





  Top row left to right: MAC Fresh Brew, MAC Taupe, MAC Paramount
  Middle row left to right: MAC Boca, MAC Spirit, MAC Velvet Teddy, MAC Anything But Demure, CL Just Nothing, Melt Laced, NARS Barbara, MAC Peachstock, CL Rococotte (it'll get it's own swatch set later)
  Bottom Row: MAC Half n Half, MAC Frenzy

  Side Note: I AM pale and cool-toned, but I look paler and cooler than I am because this is in natural sunlight. I'm closer to neutral-toned normally so the swatches should be pretty reliable. Maybe I should do swatches on white paper someday to be super true to color? And then again on some exactly neutral brown paper to see the opacity?

  ALSO, I was getting CL rouge matte but it took so long on backorder that I didn't have any money left by the time it was going to ship. So it'll have to go on a different month's budget and I already have boots and a bag I want this month. So IDK when it'll happen.

  ONE LAST edit lol: the mattes look SOOO matte in person you feel like they're going to apply like chalk. But they don't at all, they glide right on leaving lots of product. I did have to use chapstick under Rococotte (the only one I've worn so far) because it felt a LITTLE dry, but it might not be, I just didn't want to risk it because I was working and knew I wouldn't have chances to check mirrors and reapply.


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 10, 2015)

RuLaRu said:


> I bought the shade "Me Nude"....and OMG it is to die for ! :eyelove: . i just ordered a lip pencil in "nats" to match it.


so beautiful on u I loveeeee it


allthingsglam said:


> Cl Eton moi





Yazmin said:


> My Zoulou and Youpiyou arrived today! I'd take them with me this weekend, but I don't want to risk them being confiscated by TSA.


 Enjoy  I love zoulou


Medgal07 said:


> ompom: [COLOR=EE82EE]Just so LOVELY, Glammy!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=EE82EE]   I hope you love them, Yazmin.[/COLOR]





awickedshape said:


> Ooh la la!





JerseyGirl said:


> Lovely! It looks great on you!!!





Vandekamp said:


> Gorgeous, Glammy. Do you plan to buy more? I am thinking about the red matte lipstick. Is it really worth $90??





Haven said:


> Beautiful!





elegant-one said:


> Glammy, that is so sexy beautiful on you dear :eyelove:





Prettypackages said:


> oh that's hot!





GreenEyedAllie said:


> That looks GORGEOUS on you!!  [/quote   Thanks so much ladies I'm blushing blushing


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 11, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> GreenEyedAllie said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks so much ladies I'm blushing blushing


  What is the next shade you intend to buy, Glammy?


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 11, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> What is the next shade you intend to buy, Glammy?


I ordered Miss Clichy yesterday, I've been curious about it so decided to try it out. I absolutely love the satin formula so I don't want to pass up on any shade that might work for me. I'll post pics of Miss Clichy when I receive it since that's a shade no one has really talked about.

  I pulled my CL lipstick out last night at a get together and everyone was like wow what's that? They didn't think it was a lipstick then I showed them and they were amazed and said it's really cool lol. However I'm happy no one asked the price because then their admiration probably would have changed lol.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 11, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I ordered Miss Clichy yesterday, I've been curious about it so decided to try it out. I absolutely love the satin formula so I don't want to pass up on any shade that might work for me. I'll post pics of Miss Clichy when I receive it since that's a shade no one has really talked about.  I pulled my CL lipstick out last night at a get together and everyone was like wow what's that? They didn't think it was a lipstick then I showed them and they were amazed and said it's really cool lol. However I'm happy no one *asked the price* because then their admiration probably would have changed lol.


   Lol I get that   Can't wait to see your swatch!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 11, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I ordered Miss Clichy yesterday, I've been curious about it so decided to try it out. I absolutely love the satin formula so I don't want to pass up on any shade that might work for me. I'll post pics of Miss Clichy when I receive it since that's a shade no one has really talked about.
> 
> I pulled my CL lipstick out last night at a get together and everyone was like wow what's that? They didn't think it was a lipstick then I showed them and they were amazed and said it's really cool lol. However* I'm happy no one asked the price because then their admiration probably would have changed l*ol.


  Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on MC. You bet the tone would have changed too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 11, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Can't wait to see your swatch!


    Yes we do get it---------as people who purchase more than one of these babies!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 11, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I ordered Miss Clichy yesterday, I've been curious about it so decided to try it out. I absolutely love the satin formula so I don't want to pass up on any shade that might work for me. I'll post pics of Miss Clichy when I receive it since that's a shade no one has really talked about.  I pulled my CL lipstick out last night at a get together and everyone was like wow what's that? They didn't think it was a lipstick then I showed them and they were amazed and said it's really cool lol. However I'm happy no one asked the price because then their admiration probably would have changed lol.


  I was curious about that one!  I love berries...let me know how you like it!


----------



## Missyrocks (Oct 11, 2015)

Made it to NYC. Went to Saks. OMG that store is spectacular. Didn't have lots of time so just swatched Me Nude, RonRon and Bengali matte. I got Bengali! Took pics of window, the lovely Loub bag and display. Told the SA about this site. LOL


----------



## DLuxJessica (Oct 11, 2015)

I can't remember if this has been discussed or not, but does anyone who has Bengali (either matte or satin) also have NARS Schiap or MAC Girl About Town and could do a comparison of either of those? I know the formulation is obviously different, just wondering if shade-wise they're similar.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 11, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> Made it to NYC. Went to Saks. OMG that store is spectacular. Didn't have lots of time so just swatched Me Nude, RonRon and Bengali matte. I got Bengali! Took pics of window, the lovely Loub bag and display. Told the SA about this site. LOL


  How awesome.  Which Bengali did you get--matte or satin?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 11, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> I can't remember if this has been discussed or not, but does anyone who has Bengali (either matte or satin) also have NARS Schiap or MAC Girl About Town and could do a comparison of either of those? I know the formulation is obviously different, just wondering if shade-wise they're similar.


   I have all three Jess.  I'll try to remember to swatch them tomorrow.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Oct 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I have all three Jess.  I'll try to remember to swatch them tomorrow.


  Meddy! You light up my life!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 11, 2015)

Dang, Ms Loubi https://instagram.com/p/8qfjP_nw7H/   PS I don't care for the satin formula for darker shades because of the wear but I wanted to try more of a nude shade in it. Me Nude was calling me. The sheers are too high-maintenance for sheer lipsticks, especially with the nice shape.  Zoulou matte is pretty much perfect.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 11, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Meddy! You light up my life!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 11, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> PS I don't care for the satin formula for darker shades because of the wear but I wanted to try more of a nude shade in it. Me Nude was calling me.


    Beautiful coral!


----------



## Missyrocks (Oct 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE] How awesome.  Which Bengali did you get--matte or satin?[/COLOR]





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE] How awesome.  Which Bengali did you get--matte or satin?[/COLOR]


  Thanks, Meddy. I have satin and got this in matte. It's quite bright for me so I'm keeping it in matte.  SA said he didn't think RonRon was for me. I'm not cool toned. But the whole experience was so much fun. Wish more stores carried them


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 11, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I was curious about that one! I love berries...let me know how you like it!


Will do.


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 11, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> What is the next shade you intend to buy, Glammy?


hi vandekamp I think I'm getting djalouzi next


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 11, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> Thanks, Meddy. I have satin and got this in matte. It's quite bright for me so I'm keeping it in matte. SA said he didn't think RonRon was for me. I'm not cool toned. But the whole experience was so much fun. Wish more stores carried them


  The CL brights are VERY bright, but pretty.  Maybe I'd be interested in a coral next summer.  I still have not yet worn my RL matte


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 11, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> hi vandekamp I think *I'm getting djalouzi next*


   Glammy Djalouzi will look amazing on you and you will absolutely love it!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 11, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I ordered Miss Clichy yesterday, I've been curious about it so decided to try it out. I absolutely love the satin formula so I don't want to pass up on any shade that might work for me. I'll post pics of Miss Clichy when I receive it since that's a shade no one has really talked about.
> 
> I pulled my CL lipstick out last night at a get together and everyone was like wow what's that? They didn't think it was a lipstick then I showed them and they were amazed and said it's really cool lol. However I'm happy no one asked the price because then their admiration probably would have changed lol.


  Great. I can't wait to see your pictures. I'm glad you love Miss Clinchy.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 11, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> hi vandekamp I think I'm getting djalouzi next


  Sweet. I have yet to buy just one. Crazy, huh? When I think of $100 for a lipstick I do a double take.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 11, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> Made it to NYC. Went to Saks. OMG that store is spectacular. Didn't have lots of time so just swatched Me Nude, RonRon and Bengali matte. I got Bengali! Took pics of window, the lovely Loub bag and display. Told the SA about this site. LOL


  Thanks for sharing those swatches. I always loose myself in Saks.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 11, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> Made it to NYC. Went to Saks. OMG that store is spectacular. Didn't have lots of time so just swatched Me Nude, RonRon and Bengali matte. I got Bengali! Took pics of window, the lovely Loub bag and display. Told the SA about this site. LOL


   Love the pics- looks like you had an awesome experience... Enjoy Bengali...


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 11, 2015)

Nordstrom has changed it's shipping carrier to USPS which delivers on Sat. So I guess they're trying to do something about their shipping taking so long but now I'm going to have to make friends with whoever this USPS person is going to be as important we have a good relationship lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 11, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Nordstrom has changed it's shipping carrier to USPS which delivers on Sat. So I guess they're trying to do something about their shipping taking so long but now I'm going to have to make friends with whoever this USPS person is going to be as important we have a good relationship lol.


  That's actually good news for me.  I may not have to wait until Mondays now for some deliveries.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 11, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Nordstrom has changed it's shipping carrier to USPS which delivers on Sat. So I guess they're trying to do something about their shipping taking so long but now I'm going to have to make friends with whoever this USPS person is going to be as important we have a good relationship lol.


  If that's why I had one item arrive overnight and another next day (with standard free shipping), then I am O.K. With this development.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 11, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> If that's why I had one item arrive overnight and another next day (with standard free shipping), then I am O.K. With this development.


 Wow-- I hope so------that's pretty awesome!!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]Wow-- I hope so------that's pretty awesome!!![/COLOR]


  Right?!  I was floored.  I got my Guerlain matte velvet love overnight.  They usually take 5 ish days for me.  Except the samples.  Those are usually really fast, haha.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 11, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Right?! I was floored. I got my Guerlain matte velvet (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I know I felt duped today when I got a shipping notice for what I thought was the backordered Chanel holiday JCL 
  but it was for the samples. That's so crazy!!!


----------



## Missyrocks (Oct 12, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> Love the pics- looks like you had an awesome experience... Enjoy Bengali...


  Thanks! It is awesome to get it from this saks. If anyone can get to where they have these, I'd recommend it!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 12, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Sweet. I have yet to buy just one. Crazy, huh? When I think of $100 for a lipstick I do a double take.


  Yup!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 12, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Yup!


  I'm glad to hear that I am not the only one. I make good money and can afford it BUT I don't know. I am  not quite there yet.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 12, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I'm glad to hear that I am not the only one. I make good money and can afford it BUT I don't know. I am  not quite there yet.


 
  I got a few but you really have to steel yourself to make that purchase. I got a couple of 10% codes so that helped. It's a big step!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Oct 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I have all three Jess.  I'll try to remember to swatch them tomorrow.


  Hey Meddy... Any chance you might've had time to swatch some lippies today?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Hey Meddy... Any chance you might've had time to swatch some lippies today?


  Crapola!!!!  I totally forgot but I'm taking them out right now and will use really bright lighting to give you some idea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Be back soon!!!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Oct 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Crapola!!!!  I totally forgot but I'm taking them out right now and will use really bright lighting to give you some idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank youuuuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2015)

Ok Jess---I did it on a paper towel instead of my arm----I'm pretty orange and I wanted you to have a truer idea of their likenesses:



.....and don't make fun of me--I label my lippies---that's how I was able to find them so quickly. Especially the MAC one.
My labeler is my best friend!!!





Next to GAB, Bengali, appears more red and GAB leans purple, while Schiap looks pinker than both.  Bottom line----they're all different!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Oct 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Ok Jess---I did it on a paper towel instead of my arm----I'm pretty orange and I wanted you to have a truer idea of their likenesses:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you SO MUCH! I think I'm satisfied that they're different enough to justify adding Bengali to the stash. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Also, I think you've inspired me to get a labeler for my makeup. I'd actually been thinking about doing that, and yours doesn't look weird or anything. Maybe I'll put it on my Christmas list, lol. 

  Anyway, thank you again for taking the time to do that!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 12, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I got a few but you really have to steel yourself to make that purchase. I got a couple of 10% codes so that helped. It's a big step!


  Do you think they are overrated?


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 12, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Do you think they are overrated?


  I decided to sacrifice other items to experiment with these. I mentioned recently that,from my purchases, I personally am not wowed by the wear of the dark satin shades and the application of the sheer shades. I don’t have any scent or taste issues with any. I absolutely adore the Zoulou matte!!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 12, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I absolutely adore the Zoulou matte!!!!


  I kinda like the red matte lipstick. If I do breakdown I will likely get that one first. Time will tell.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 12, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I kinda like the red matte lipstick. If I do breakdown I will likely get that one first. Time will tell.


  That one is lovely. No rush at all, thank goodness for perm products lol


----------



## ashievic (Oct 12, 2015)

I brought my CL, both at matte to TF today. No regrets in the 2 I got but to me just not worth 90.00 a pop....to add more to the collection.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 12, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> That one is lovely. No rush at all, thank goodness for perm products lol


  I will tell Santa to get it for me for Christmas.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 12, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I brought my CL, both at matte to TF today. No regrets in the 2 I got but to me just not worth 90.00 a pop....to add more to the collection.








. I am glad you love it. I willk wait for Santa to get it for me.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 12, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I brought my CL, both at matte to TF today. No regrets in the 2 I got but to me just not worth 90.00 a pop....to add more to the collection.


   I understand  





Vandekamp said:


> I will tell Santa to get it for me for Christmas.


   Sounds good ompom:


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Thank you SO MUCH! I think I'm satisfied that they're different enough to justify adding Bengali to the stash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No problem Jess.  I'm glad it helped


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I brought my CL, both at matte to TF today. No regrets in the 2 I got but to me just not worth 90.00 a pop....to add more to the collection.


   That's how I've been feeling about TF lately----I'm disheartened by how quickly they become rancid---otherwise I love the formula  but I don't want that constant concern----at $52 a pop.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 12, 2015)

I absolutely love CL lipsticks and will continue to buy them, now do I think they're worth $90? No, but I also don't think TF lipsticks are worth $52 or Chanel worth whatever they cost but I buy what I like and love so for me that makes it worth it.

  You're paying for the brand/luxury and not everyone wants or feels comfortable doing that and that's okay. I'm all about everyone doing what's best for them whatever that is, so for me I will continue to buy CL lipsticks because I love CL as a brand and most importantly I think the lipsticks are fab.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I absolutely love CL lipsticks and will continue to buy them, now do I think they're worth $90? No, but I also don't think TF lipsticks are worth $52 or Chanel worth whatever they cost but I buy what I like and love so for me that makes it worth it.
> 
> You're paying for the brand/luxury and not everyone wants or feels comfortable doing that and that's okay. I'm all about everyone doing what's best for them whatever that is, so for me I will continue to buy CL lipsticks because I love CL as a brand and most importantly I think the lipsticks are fab.


    Totally agree!  




To buy or not to buy luxury is definitely a personal preference and I happen enjoy different elements of all of these high-end brands.


----------



## ashievic (Oct 13, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I brought my CL, both at matte to TF today. No regrets in the 2 I got but to me just not worth 90.00 a pop....to add more to the collection.
> That's how I've been feeling about TF lately----I'm disheartened by how quickly they become rancid---otherwise I love the formula  but I don't want that constant concern----at $52 a pop.


OK, I have really looked in to the rancid issue, as well as Mama doing the same. This appears to fast becoming a urban legend status. I am sure some might have gone bad, but I am questioning the actual amount. I have also verified with the top stores, be it NM, Nordies, and yes even the TF stores even the online nightmare. You may return them. Most stores have a POS system, so even without a receipt they know where and when you purchased them. Again, in my little world, I think it might be more in the head then really happening. Not that I believe anyone is misrepresenting the truth. It is my world and I love TF.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 13, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Sounds good


  I hope Santa doesn't balk at the price. Lol.


----------



## ashievic (Oct 13, 2015)

I truly have no issues with the cost of CL lipsticks. Heck I spend 100.00 for face cleanser. No right or wrong answer. So to me, enjoy all your goodies!!!!! But for me I am limited on funds. So I would rather get the Chanel, TF and other holiday collections. If I have unlimited funds, I would so purchase more CL lipsticks!!!!! Nearly passed out on the cost of my airline ticket for Christmas. It can be a pain to need to be 2 places at once, 2300 miles apart.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 13, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I absolutely love CL lipsticks and will continue to buy them, now do I think they're worth $90? No, but I also don't think TF lipsticks are worth $52 or Chanel worth whatever they cost but I buy what I like and love so for me that makes it worth it.
> 
> You're paying for the brand/luxury and not everyone wants or feels comfortable doing that and that's okay. I'm all about everyone doing what's best for them whatever that is, so for me I will continue to buy CL lipsticks because I love CL as a brand and most importantly I think the lipsticks are fab.


  Very well said. I agree. I just wish the shades were unique to justify the price point. It's Santa's problem now. I told him to get it for me.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 13, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I truly have no issues with the cost of CL lipsticks. Heck I spend 100.00 for face cleanser. No right or wrong answer. So to me, enjoy all your goodies!!!!! But for me I am limited on funds. So I would rather get the Chanel, TF and other holiday collections. If I have unlimited funds, I would so purchase more CL lipsticks!!!!! Nearly passed out on the cost of my airline ticket for Christmas. It can be a pain to need to be 2 places at once, 2300 miles apart.


  True. I will spend $1,800 on a designer handbag or coat in a second. It all depends on what you love.


----------



## ashievic (Oct 13, 2015)

Like the 800.00 hot pink Prada wallet I bought so long ago????? Still have it and use it every day!!!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 13, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Like the 800.00 hot pink Prada wallet I bought so long ago????? Still have it and use it every day!!!!!


  Exactly! My Christmas present to myself this year is a Louis Vuitton Lockit GM for $3,430.


----------



## ashievic (Oct 13, 2015)

Or the insane charm bracelet from Tiffany's???? it started with just one charm and the bracelet, now it has a ga-billion charms, and if I total the cost I could have probably gotten a lovely diamond from Tiffany's!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 13, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I hope Santa doesn't balk at the price. Lol.


  lol


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 13, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> True. I will spend $1,800 on a designer handbag or coat in a second. It all depends on what you love.


 
  Same here.

  It has to be worth it for me.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 13, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Or the insane charm bracelet from Tiffany's???? it started with just one charm and the bracelet, now it has a ga-billion charms, and if I total the cost I could have probably gotten a lovely diamond from Tiffany's!!!!








 I'm with you. Great minds think alike.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 13, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Same here.
> 
> It has to be worth it for me.


  The LV bags last FOREVER. The Gucci bags on the other hand do not last forever.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 13, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> lol


  Truth be told he loves me and will not care. At least he won't tell me so. If i was smart i should tell him to get me the handbag and I'll get the CL lipstick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now if I told him to get me the handbag he would balk at that.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 13, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> The LV bags last FOREVER. The Gucci bags on the other hand do not last forever.


  I was eyeing a Pallas but ended getting two Coach bags lol
  I'm very particular when it comes to what I'm looking for in a bag, and I don't like all their bags, but here and there I get styles I love, like my beloved Madison leather hobos.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 13, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I was eyeing a Pallas but ended getting two Coach bags lol
> I'm very particular when it comes to what I'm looking for in a bag, and I don't like all their bags, but here and there I get styles I love, like my beloved Madison leather hobos.


  Sweet. I am not familiar with that one. I am sure it is beautiful. Coach bags also last forever. I love them. Actually, I prefer the older bags when they used to be all leather.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 13, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Sweet. I am not familiar with that one. I am sure it is beautiful. Coach bags also last forever. I love them. Actually, *I prefer the older bags when they used to be all leather*.


 
  They sure seem to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I prefer the leather. The Madison is plain and the logo so discreet, I like it a lot.
  I have a leather Laila that I've never used, it's so heavy lol I usually am eager to give stuff away but  still want to keep that one lol


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 13, 2015)

Time for me to start work, have a great day @Vandekamp!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 13, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Time for me to start work, have a great day @Vandekamp!


  Have a great day too, @awickedshape


----------



## Haven (Oct 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE] That's how I've been feeling about TF lately----I'm disheartened by how quickly they become rancid---otherwise I love the formula  but I don't want that constant concern----at $52 a pop.[/COLOR]


  Recently I was at NM in Vegas and decided to replace a couple of my TF lipsticks that had turned. Repurchased sable smoke and coco ravish. I should have sniffed them in store, but I was in a hurry leaving that day. I put them in my bag along with other purchases and headed to LA.  When I got home and smelled them sure enough they are already beginning to stink. I even had DH due a sniff test comparing other TF ls to these and he could easily tell which ones were off.  I have not tried to take them back yet or exchange them. I am just too disgusted by the whole thing.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 13, 2015)

ashievic said:


> OK, I have really looked in to the rancid issue, as well as Mama doing the same. This appears to fast becoming a urban legend status. I am sure some might have gone bad, but I am questioning the actual amount. I have also verified with the top stores, be it NM, Nordies, and yes even the TF stores even the online nightmare. You may return them. Most stores have a POS system, so even without a receipt they know where and when you purchased them. Again, in my little world, I think it might be more in the head then really happening. Not that I believe anyone is misrepresenting the truth. It is my world and I love TF.


    So far I've had one go bad.  Not urban legend----*-my personal experience----and one is enough for me*.  I have quite a substantial stash of TF lippies so I'll just see 
   what happens.  I'll focus on the beauties that I have and love before investing in more at this juncture.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 13, 2015)

Haven said:


> I have not tried to take them back yet or exchange them. I am just too disgusted by the whole thing.


 I feel you Haven and I'm so sorry you had to go through this too.   It's a huge disappointment because I love the formula and the brand as a whole has produced some 
    real gems, but this IMHO is a huge fail!!!


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE] Glammy Djalouzi will look amazing on you and you will absolutely love it!!![/COLOR]


awwwwwww thanks meddy  I bet it's so stunning on u


Vandekamp said:


> Sweet. I have yet to buy just one. Crazy, huh? When I think of $100 for a lipstick I do a double take.


 Me too  But they are sooooo pretty  I hope u love them too


Vandekamp said:


> Thanks for sharing those swatches. I always loose myself in Saks.


 Loveeeee it


Purple Popcorn said:


> Nordstrom has changed it's shipping carrier to USPS which delivers on Sat. So I guess they're trying to do something about their shipping taking so long but now I'm going to have to make friends with whoever this USPS person is going to be as important we have a good relationship lol.


thanks  This is great news 


Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]Ok Jess---I did it on a paper towel instead of my arm----I'm pretty orange and I wanted you to have a truer idea of their likenesses:[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=EE82EE].....and don't make fun of me--I label my lippies---that's how I was able to find them so quickly. Especially the MAC one.[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]My labeler is my best friend!!![/COLOR] ooh:   [COLOR=EE82EE]Next to GAB, Bengali, appears more red and GAB leans purple, while Schiap looks pinker than both.  Bottom line----they're all different! [/COLOR]


they all look so beautiful 


Vandekamp said:


> I kinda like the red matte lipstick. If I do breakdown I will likely get that one first. Time will tell.


yessssss this color is going to be stunning on u


Vandekamp said:


> Exactly! My Christmas present to myself this year is a Louis Vuitton Lockit GM for $3,430.


 Yessssss enjoy 


Vandekamp said:


> Truth be told he loves me and will not care. At least he won't tell me so. If i was smart i should tell him to get me the handbag and I'll get the CL lipstick. :lulz:   Now if I told him to get me the handbag he would balk at that.


u speaking my kind of  language 


awickedshape said:


> I was eyeing a Pallas but ended getting two Coach bags lol I'm very particular when it comes to what I'm looking for in a bag, and I don't like all their bags, but here and there I get styles I love, like my beloved Madison leather hobos.


nice  Enjoy


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 13, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Enjoy


 Thanks Glammy---I just can't stop wearing it!!!
  Yes---all different & worth having.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 13, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Enjoy


  I know right.


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 13, 2015)

Rococotte swatch set coming later today I hope, unless I get stuck on campus. I'm shocked and disturbed by how many rococotte-y colors I apparently already have... I think it's a color that looks amazing on everyone so I'm always buying dupes but then it doesn't stand out when I'm digging through my makeup drawer, I always go grayer or purpler or browner. I have an idea! I have all my lipsticks listed in a file on my computer (so I can use find every time I want a new lipstick and make sure I don't already have it in some palette or something), I can copy and paste all the names to my flash card program and just click shuffle every day! It would be a randomly selected different lipstick for every day. That would be fun. Anyway, I'll get the swatches up later. I'm saving Miss Loubi for last since it's like my signature shade.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 13, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Rococotte swatch set coming later today I hope, unless I get stuck on campus. I'm shocked and disturbed by how many rococotte-y colors I apparently already have... I think it's a color that looks amazing on everyone so I'm always buying dupes but then it doesn't stand out when I'm digging through my makeup drawer, I always go grayer or purpler or browner. I have an idea! I have all my lipsticks listed in a file on my computer (so I can use find every time I want a new lipstick and make sure I don't already have it in some palette or something), I can copy and paste all the names to my flash card program and just click shuffle every day! It would be a randomly selected different lipstick for every day. That would be fun. Anyway, I'll get the swatches up later. I'm saving Miss Loubi for last since it's like my signature shade.


 Both are beautiful shades.  There could be a Miss Loubi in my future too


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 13, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Have a great day too, @awickedshape
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thank you!


----------



## Haven (Oct 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I feel you Haven and I'm so sorry you had to go through this too.   It's a huge disappointment because I love the formula and the brand as a whole has produced some
> real gems, but this IMHO is a huge fail!!!


  I agree!  I shouldn't have to smell a $52 lipstick prior to purchase to see if it is going bad.  Epic fail!  This has made me wary of purchasing anymore of his lip products.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I feel you Haven and I'm so sorry you had to go through this too.   It's a huge disappointment because I love the formula and the brand as a whole has produced some
> real gems, but this IMHO is a huge fail!!!
> 
> I agree!  I shouldn't have to smell a $52 lipstick prior to purchase to see if it is going bad.  Epic fail!  This has made me wary of purchasing anymore of his lip products.








  Very frustrating!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 13, 2015)

Haven said:


> I have not tried to take them back yet or exchange them. I am just too disgusted by the whole thing.


  That really sucks! I am so sorry.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 13, 2015)

Haven said:


> I agree! * I shouldn't have to smell a $52 lipstick prior to purchase to see if it is going bad.*  Epic fail!  This has made me wary of purchasing anymore of his lip products.


    No way!!!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 13, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Nordstrom has changed it's shipping carrier to USPS which delivers on Sat. So I guess they're trying to do something about their shipping taking so long but now I'm going to have to make friends with whoever this USPS person is going to be as important we have a good relationship lol.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *GreenEyedAllie*
> 
> ...


So far USPS delivery has resulted in much longer delivery times for me from Nordies. My postal carrier seems annoyed as well, and I can't say I blame her. She has to get out of her truck just to deliver my packages to my door since they won't fit in my mailbox.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 13, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> So far USPS delivery has resulted in much longer delivery times for me from Nordies. My postal carrier seems annoyed as well, and I can't say I blame her. She has to get out of her truck just to deliver my packages to my door since they won't fit in my mailbox.


    We must get a lot of deliveries in my area.  Our carriers delivery on foot and then take the packages, requiring that they get out of the truck.  If they had fewer packages 
   they could deliver everything on foot.  They usually ring the bell when they leave packages.  I thought this was an opportunity for USPS because they have been 
   hemorrhaging money over the years.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> We must get a lot of deliveries in my area.  Our carriers delivery on foot and then take the packages, requiring that they get out of the truck.  If they had fewer packages
> they could deliver everything on foot.  They usually ring the bell when they leave packages.  I thought this was an opportunity for USPS because they have been
> hemorrhaging money over the years.


  That's true -- it is good in terms of keeping USPS in business.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 13, 2015)

Yeah USPS probably is charging Nordstrom a lot less for shipping services compared to UPS because USPS is hurting for money. Its also taking longer for my packages as with UPS I would gotten them Thursday but with USPS I'm not getting them until Friday. Hopefully my mail carrier doesn't get annoyed as I do order a lot from Nordstrom and Nordstrom will quickly split up an order to keep it from being delayed.

  My TF SA emailed me yesterday and stated she is no longer with the brand. She had already expressed to me her disappointment with the direction the brand is going and of course the issues with the lipsticks. So her email doesn't surprise me as I knew it was coming, I'm already cordial with another TF SA and I'll go to her instead of whoever my SA replacement is as the new SA usually takes over the former SA's clients and the new SA has already called me about Holiday but I'm not interested and probably won't be engaging in TF anytime soon.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 13, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I hope Santa doesn't balk at the price. Lol.


  Red is Santa's favorite color!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 13, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> So far USPS delivery has resulted in much longer delivery times for me from Nordies. My postal carrier seems annoyed as well, and I can't say I blame her. She has to get out of her truck just to deliver my packages to my door since they won't fit in my mailbox.


  We got a new lady carrier a few years ago. She loves delivering all of our mail inside our garage on a table instead of the mailbox - we just leave a bottle of wine for her


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 13, 2015)

Haven said:


> I have not tried to take them back yet or exchange them. I am just too disgusted by the whole thing.


  That is just awful!!! We shouldn't have to worry about that. Sorry dear.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 14, 2015)

.


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 15, 2015)

I've yet to buy one since the one I want (RL Sheer) appears to be totally sold out. No big deal, I have enough lipsticks to keep me busy for years anyhow.

  I've been on a CL polish bender as of late. Within the past 6 weeks I've bought Me Nude, Bianca, Very Prive, Daffodille, Zoulou, Farida, Sevillana, Lady Page, and Khol.

  Total count: more than I'd like to admit. I am done with the Noirs (have all but Zermadame and Kheops), am interested in probably 1-2 more Nudes, and will look at the Pops next summer again (I've got 3 of them).


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 15, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I've yet to buy one since the one I want (RL Sheer) appears to be totally sold out. No big deal, I have enough lipsticks to keep me busy for years anyhow.
> 
> I've been on a CL polish bender as of late. Within the past 6 weeks I've bought Me Nude, Bianca, Very Prive, Daffodille, Zoulou, Farida, Sevillana, Lady Page, and Khol.
> 
> Total count: more than I'd like to admit. I am done with the Noirs (have all but Zermadame and Kheops), am interested in probably 1-2 more Nudes, and will look at the Pops next summer again (I've got 3 of them).


  Great haul! I ordered Sevillana yesterday and I already have the signature red and Just Nothing. I plan to get into the Pops next Spring.


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 15, 2015)

I love Me nude!!



  I want to buy Tutulle and Djalouzi and I'm done for now


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 15, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I love Me nude!!
> 
> I want to buy Tutulle and Djalouzi and I'm done for now :haha:


 Its gorgeous on you :eyelove:


----------



## DLuxJessica (Oct 15, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I love Me nude!!
> 
> 
> 
> I want to buy Tutulle and Djalouzi and I'm done for now


  Gorgeous!

  I just ordered Djalouzi today in the Sephora F&F sale, and I should have it tomorrow. So excited!


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 15, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> I just ordered Djalouzi today in the Sephora F&F sale, and I should have it tomorrow. So excited!


  Thank you!! Djalouzi is beautiful, I think I haven't posted these:







  Bengali matte, the two darkest liners, I'm not sure which is the other one, Tutulle, Djalouzi and Zoulou on top.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Oct 15, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> Thank you!! Djalouzi is beautiful, I think I haven't posted these:
> ...


  YAS! Even more excited now!


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 15, 2015)

So. Many. Pretty. Swatches.

  I just can't get over the $90 pricetag yet; give me time.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 15, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I love Me nude!!
> 
> 
> 
> I want to buy Tutulle and Djalouzi and I'm done for now


  Beautiful.


----------



## Haven (Oct 15, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I love Me nude!!
> 
> I want to buy Tutulle and Djalouzi and I'm done for now :haha:


  Very pretty! Did you use a liner with it?


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 15, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I love Me nude!!
> 
> I want to buy Tutulle and Djalouzi and I'm done for now :haha:


  Love that on you!  I can't decide between Me Nude and Tutulle....what are your thoughts?


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm having trouble posting Miss Clichy but it looks a little like MAC Rebel on me. Not an exact dupe but close in shade.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 15, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I love Me nude!!
> 
> 
> 
> I want to buy Tutulle and Djalouzi and I'm *done for now*


    It looks beautiful Maggie!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 15, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> Thank you!! Djalouzi is beautiful, I think I haven't posted these:
> ...


  All of those shades work for you!!!  I love Djalouzi & Zoulou.  Tutulle is a contender but I need to see it in person first.  The liners ar pretty great too!!


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (Oct 16, 2015)

I did a review on RL Matte.   So far I have RL matte and Zoulou. Debating on Eton Moi, just nothing, and Ron Ron. What are your thoughts?  oops. No prob!


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> All of those shades work for you!!!  I love Djalouzi & Zoulou.  Tutulle is a contender but I need to see it in person first.  The liners ar pretty great too!!


  Thank you, I think Zoulou will be too brown for me. I got Maya and Nats and I really like them!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 16, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> ompom: It will look gorgeous on you! Thank you, @Vandekamp ! Thank you, I didn't use a liner yesterday but I wore it with Maya the day before.  Thank you! Me Nude is darker and more neutral/brownish, whereas Tutulle is a beautiful light pinky nude. I think they both will look good on you, if you have to choose one, maybe Tutulle?  Thank you Meddy! I'm not lying to myself :haha:  Thank you, I think Zoulou will be too brown for me. I got Maya and Nats and I really like them!


  Thank you!  I was leaning toward Tutulle, so that advice seals it, I think.


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 16, 2015)

Okay here's the Rococotte lineup, it's finally daytime AND I'm home, a rare occurrence:






  Left to Right Top: NARS Anna, MAC Hyper Fabulous, NARS Brigitte, MAC Pander Me, Marc Jacobs Shooting Stars, Bare Escentuals Wearable Nude, Marc Jacobs Kiss Kiss Bang Bang, Becca Maraschino, MUFE N9, Korres Wine Red

  Left to Right Bottom: NARS Julie, MAC Cosmo, MAC Twig, Rococotte, NARS Vanessa, MAC Tuned In, MAC Mystical, MAC Whirl, MAC Royally Riotous, MAC Taupe, CL Just Nothing

  I have a LOT of similar colors, but NO dupes. That makes me happy.The closest is probably MAC Mystical, but it's a VERY different finish.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 16, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Okay here's the Rococotte lineup, it's finally daytime AND I'm home, a rare occurrence:
> 
> Left to Right Top: NARS Anna, MAC Hyper Fabulous, NARS Brigitte, MAC Pander Me, Marc Jacobs Shooting Stars, Bare Escentuals Wearable Nude, Marc Jacobs Kiss Kiss Bang Bang, Becca Maraschino, MUFE N9, Korres Wine Red  Left to Right Bottom: NARS Julie, MAC Cosmo, MAC Twig, Rococotte, NARS Vanessa, MAC Tuned In, MAC Mystical, MAC Whirl, MAC Royally Riotous, MAC Taupe, CL Just Nothing  I have a LOT of similar colors, but NO dupes. That makes me happy.The closest is probably MAC Mystical, but it's a VERY different finish.


  Wow! Awesome swatches!!! That's great, thank you.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Oct 16, 2015)

Djalouzi!


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 16, 2015)

And here's the Survivita lineup, this one was kind of hard because it looks darker and redder in the tube and then it's a pink/fuchsia on the skin, so the swatches to the left of Survivita were chosen based on similarity in the tube, and the swatches on the right were chosen by holding up other tubes to the color it looked on my skin, if that makes sense.





  Left to Right Top: MAC Heaux (Retro Matte), MAC Heaux (Amplified), MAC Crimson, NARS Damned, LC Red Velvet, MAC Fashion Revival, NARS Vera, MAC Full Fuchsia, UD Catfight, OCC Rhythm Box, MAC Flowerscope, Tarte Lively, MAC Hollywood Cerise, MAC Ultramarine Pink, Korres Fuchsia, YSL 19

  Left to Right Bottom: Bare Escentuals Escentual Berry, LC Wicked, Stila Aria, OCC Strumpet, MAC Plumful, Marc Jacobs Cabaret, Survivita, MAC Hopelessly Devoted, MAC Red Balloon, MAC Girl About Town, Bite Quince, NARS Greta, MAC Diva-ish, NARS Fanny, YSL 07


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 16, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Djalouzi!


   Wowza! You look awesome!!! Beautiful smile and makes your teeth super pearly white....great choice!️


----------



## DLuxJessica (Oct 16, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> Wowza! You look awesome!!! Beautiful smile and makes your teeth super pearly white....great choice!️


  Thank you! I can't believe how comfortable it is on my lips. Love love love it so much!


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 16, 2015)

Here's the Bikini lineup. I was initially disappointed in this shade, but then I realized I already have a million baby pinks. This is a classier shade, a lot like Please Me. It has grown on me and now I'm glad it's not a baby pink 






  Left to Right: MAC Sweet Experience, LC Geradium, MAC Sunny Seoul, OCC Narcissus, LC Riot, MAC Steady Going, MAC Nouvelle Vogue, CL Bikini, MAC Hoop, MAC Please Me, MAC Chatterbox, NARS Claudia, OCC Divine, MAC Pinkfringe, MUFE 20, LC Babette, MAC Star Magnolia


  And now the sun is almost down and it's casting a more yellow light, so I won't do the Miss Loubi line-up until tomorrow.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 16, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Djalouzi!


  stunning!  





I think I'll make LouBeach my first one.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 16, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Okay here's the Rococotte lineup, it's finally daytime AND I'm home, a rare occurrence:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  is Just Nothing close to Mac Taupe?


----------



## DLuxJessica (Oct 16, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> stunning!
> 
> I think I'll make LouBeach my first one.


  Thank you! LouBeach seems like a solid choice!


----------



## beautycool (Oct 16, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I love Me nude!!
> 
> I want to buy Tutulle and Djalouzi and I'm done for now :haha:


  Hi Hun look at you I love that colour on it's lovely  really suits you ️️ I'm thinking do I need this one it's on my wish list mmmm it does look well nice ..... I still not chose a second one yet  Any ideas what one next for me ...... ️


----------



## beautycool (Oct 16, 2015)

Oh ps any colour that is a dupe or close enough dupe  Only so I can tell if that colour would suit me  if I got it here or wot not  Thank you Hun


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 16, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Djalouzi!


  Absolutely freaking gorgeous!!!!!!  Your eyes are incredible!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 16, 2015)

KelseeBrianaJai said:


> (Mod note: video link removed. Please confine links to your own content to your forum signature. -shellygrrl)


 I think you can pull any one of those off---just a matter of what you like best.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 16, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> stunning!
> 
> 
> I think I'll make LouBeach my first one.


 Really?  I would have pegged you for Me Nude or Zoulou first.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 16, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Djalouzi!


  Stunner!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 16, 2015)

[@]LauraLara[/@], instead of quoting everything...I just want to do this instead and give you a high five for such a massive undertaking!  Thank you so much for all the awesome swatches!!  It's so helpful!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 16, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I love Me nude!!
> 
> 
> 
> I want to buy Tutulle and Djalouzi and I'm done for now


  Just BEAUTIFUL!!! I can't believe I missed this! I really love that shade on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I need it .


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 16, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Djalouzi!


You look so lovely! That is a great shade for you. Thanks


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 16, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Djalouzi!


  Beautiful!!!


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 16, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> @LauraLara, instead of quoting everything...I just want to do this instead and give you a high five for such a massive undertaking! Thank you so much for all the awesome swatches!! It's so helpful!


I'm glad it helps  I know that whenever I can't decide whether to buy something, I scour the internet for a pic where it's swatched next to something I already have, that's the only way for me to REALLY know how it would look. So I'm earning my keep! lol


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 16, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> Thank you!! Djalouzi is beautiful, I think I haven't posted these:
> ...


Well now I want Djalouzi, Zoulou, maybe Bengali matte, and your pink leather jacket


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 16, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> is Just Nothing close to Mac Taupe?


It REALLY is. I hadn't initially expected it to be, probably because I have MAC Taupe from a palette and I hadn't even worn it yet, but it's very very similar in both color AND finish. Pretty close to Velvet Teddy too, I can do a swatch of the three in a row tomorrow when there's sunlight!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Oct 16, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Beautiful!!!


  Thank you so much!

  I surprised myself when I decided to order this one (had really thought I was going to go with Bengali, but then I decided I wanted something vampier for fall), but I'm so, so glad I did.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Oct 16, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> I'm glad it helps  I know that whenever I can't decide whether to buy something, I scour the internet for a pic where it's swatched next to something I already have, that's the only way for me to REALLY know how it would look. So I'm earning my keep! lol


  That is EXACTLY what I look for in swatches! Even if they're not all that similar, that's what gives me the best judge of what it'll look like. Thanks for putting in all the work on your swatch collections. Unfortunately, my "lipstick I need" list just grew. By a lot.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 16, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> That is EXACTLY what I look for in swatches! Even if they're not all that similar, that's what gives me the best judge of what it'll look like. Thanks for putting in all the work on your swatch collections. Unfortunately, m*y "lipstick I need" list just grew. By a lot.  *


    Oh boy!!!!!  I can't wait to hear which one you get next!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 17, 2015)

Quick swatches of Me Nude


----------



## Haviggi (Oct 17, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I love Me nude!!
> 
> I want to buy Tutulle and Djalouzi and I'm done for now :haha:


 You look gorgeous! Which products you used on your eyes?i love the plummy tone!


----------



## laurennnxox (Oct 17, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I love Me nude!!
> 
> 
> 
> I want to buy Tutulle and Djalouzi and I'm done for now


  Sooooooooo pretty!!! This is seriously making me consider Me Nude. I thought it would be waaay too brown on me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


 It looks great on you skin AWS.  I absolutely love Me Nude.  Thanks for sharing your pics & swatches!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 17, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> You look gorgeous! Which products you used on your eyes?i love the plummy tone!


    Good observation Havi!!!!  Maggie and I have been ODing on burgundy and plum---can't get enough of those shades right now!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 17, 2015)

You guys that have NATS liner, do you LOVE the shade. I thought it was supposed to be darker than Lenue but the swatches I just saw, it looks pinkish???


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


Sooo very pretty AWS!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  Nice swatches. Thank you for sharing @awickedshape


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]It looks great on you skin AWS.  I absolutely love Me Nude.  Thanks for sharing your pics & swatches![/COLOR]


  Thank you, dear one. Glad you love it! Will try it properly next week. Need to give Zoulou a rest lol


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 17, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Nice swatches. Thank you for sharing @awickedshape


   Thank you [@]Vandekamp[/@]! :bouquet:


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 17, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Sooo very pretty AWS!


   Thank you, Swatch Queen !!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  Pretty AWS

  I got a lot of back in stock notification from sephora for few of the lippies. But i dont know.... iwant to..i am still scarred....


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Pretty AWS  I got a lot of back in stock notification from sephora for few of the lippies. But i dont know.... iwant to..i am still scarred....:sigh:  :haha:


  Totally understandable!! :frenz:


----------



## Haven (Oct 17, 2015)

For EO  Swatches of lenue, nats and maya. Outside in sun and inside.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Need to give Zoulou a rest lol


    Oh I know what you mean about Zoulou. I have to FORCE myself NOT to wear it



​Thanks for being such a good contributor on the threads w/pics, swatches & links.
   It means a lot & is so helpful.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I got a lot of back in stock notification from sephora for few of the lippies. But i dont know..*.. iwant to..i am still scarred..*..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Good observation Havi!!!!  Maggie and I have been ODing on burgundy and plum---can't get enough of those shades right now!!!


  Yesss!! Notice the colour of my top and the pom pom on my bag in the picture above 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm also wearing Destinee.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 17, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> Thank you! If you want something lighter - Just nothing, Tutulle, maybe Bikini? I wore JN today and I liked it more than Me nude. A pic (with Lisa Eldridge - she's such a beautiful and inspiring woman
> ...


  Maggie, I love, love love this pic.  How cool that you got to me L.E.  I love her videos.  I totally noticed your top!!!



You're beautiful and you'r rocking that 
  burgundy really well!!!!


----------



## Psych1 (Oct 17, 2015)

I haven't been in this thread for the longest, but I'm back on the CL bandwagon after getting 5 of them when they first dropped.  I've had my eye on Just Nothing & Impera for awhile now, so, thanks to the Sephora F&F sale, they're finally on their way to me!   I wanted Nats Liner, but it was sold out. I was going to grab Leanu, but I think I'm just going to wait for Nats. I think it pulls a bit cooler than Leanu, which I'm more likely to use. I dunno, I kinda just want one for the packaging lol


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]   Oh I know what you mean about Zoulou. I have to FORCE myself NOT to wear it[/COLOR]:happydance: [COLOR=EE82EE]​Thanks for being such a good contributor on the threads w/pics, swatches & links.[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]   It means a lot & is so helpful.[/COLOR]


    Thank *you* for your positive presence, Stunner! :bouquet:  





mkoparanova said:


> Gorgeous!!    Thank you! If you want something lighter - Just nothing, Tutulle, maybe Bikini? I wore JN today and I liked it more than Me nude. A pic (with Lisa Eldridge - she's such a beautiful and inspiring woman :yahoo: ) :
> 
> Please ignore my London weather hair and "woke up at 6 am and spent almost 9 hours at an event" face :haha:  I'll look for similar shades tomorrow!  Thank you, elegant :bouquet:  You need it oke:     Thank you!! It's not too brown but it's brownish. I'm still quite tanned, it might be a bit dark on me in a few months. I'll swatch it on my wrist tomorrow!  Yesss!! Notice the colour of my top and the pom pom on my bag in the picture above :haha: I'm also wearing Destinee.


   How exciting!! You look gorgeous.  I love your jacket!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 17, 2015)

Guys, I am definitely wearing Me Nude on Monday. When I took a photo with flash it looks so pink but without flash it looks more like a nude look I had been trying for with other shades. I took a pic but it's dark so I hope to get a better one on Monday


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 17, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I wanted Nats Liner, but it was sold out. I was going to grab Leanu, but I think I'm just going to wait for Nats. I think it pulls a bit cooler than Leanu, which I'm more likely to use. I dunno, I kinda just want one for the packaging lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I love your jacket!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


     BEAUTIFUL!!!  This couldn't be more perfect for you.  I love it on you!!!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Guys, I am definitely wearing Me Nude on Monday. When I took a photo with flash it looks so pink but without flash it looks more like a nude look I had been trying for with other shades. I took a pic but it's dark so I hope to get a better one on Monday


   Gorgeous!! Looks really pretty!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]    Yay for scoring two more CL lippies.  I have Impera and it's a perfect mauve for me!  I hope you love it too.  Just Nothing is on my list...  You must get at least ONE of the[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]    lip definers---really cool [/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]liners.  I love them!!![/COLOR]


  I was tempted by this lovely pic   https://instagram.com/p/8hSnBNHw9E/  Especially as the matte formula of Zoulou impressed me a lot


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 17, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Gorgeous!!    Thank you! If you want something lighter - Just nothing, Tutulle, maybe Bikini? I wore JN today and I liked it more than Me nude. A pic (with Lisa Eldridge - she's such a beautiful and inspiring woman :yahoo: ) :
> 
> Please ignore my London weather hair and "woke up at 6 am and spent almost 9 hours at an event" face :haha:  I'll look for similar shades tomorrow!  Thank you, elegant :bouquet:  You need it oke:     Thank you!! It's not too brown but it's brownish. I'm still quite tanned, it might be a bit dark on me in a few months. I'll swatch it on my wrist tomorrow!  Yesss!! Notice the colour of my top and the pom pom on my bag in the picture above :haha: I'm also wearing Destinee.


    How awesome you met Lisa Eldridge! She's my favorite MUA/vlogger! What do you think of her book? You look great- can't tell at all you woke up so early.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]    BEAUTIFUL!!!  This couldn't be more perfect for you.  I love it on you!!![/COLOR]


  Thank you [@]Medgal07[/@]!!    





Medgal07 said:


> :kiss:


  :frenz:   





JerseyGirl said:


> Gorgeous!! Looks really pretty!


   Thank you very much [@]JerseyGirl[/@]!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 17, 2015)

Haven said:


>


Perfect!!!!! Thank you dear!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>








 That is so VERY beautiful  on you!!  I would be so happy if it looked like that on me!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 17, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> Thank you! If you want something lighter - Just nothing, Tutulle, maybe Bikini? I wore JN today and I liked it more than Me nude. A pic (with Lisa Eldridge - she's such a beautiful and inspiring woman
> ...











 You look BEAUTIFUL!!!! Thank hun!!! You should be the face in a mu book!


----------



## Psych1 (Oct 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]    Yay for scoring two more CL lippies.  I have Impera and it's a perfect mauve for me!  I hope you love it too.  Just Nothing is on my list...  You must get at least ONE of the[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]    lip definers---really cool [/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]liners.  I love them!!![/COLOR]


 I'm really excited about both new shades, everyone who has them seems to just love them!! I hope Impera pulls mauvey on me as well, so glad you're loving it!!   I really do want a lip definer! I'm going to grab Nats on my next online shopping spree lol


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 17, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :eyelove:  That is so VERY beautiful  on you!!  I would be so happy if it looked like that on me!!!


   Oh, Swatch Queen  Thank you


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Guys, I am definitely wearing Me Nude on Monday. When I took a photo with flash it looks so pink but without flash it looks more like a nude look I had been trying for with other shades. I took a pic but it's dark so I hope to get a better one on Monday


 So pretty AWS !!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 17, 2015)

[@]mkoparanova[/@] How nice!!! Love that pic :eyelove: and I can see why you are obsessed with the shade!! It's lovely on you!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  Wow!!!! I love Me Nude on you. I must get it now. Damn it. You, @elegant-one, @Vineetha, @montREALady and Naomi are a bad influence on me. I am leaving this thread.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> So pretty AWS !!


   Thank you, Vee!!!  I have mixed feelings about the line but I'm glad to have found some faves


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 17, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Wow!!!! I love me Nude on you. I must get it now. Damn it. You, @elegant-one , @Vineetha , @montREALady  and Naomi are a bad influence on me.


   Oh, my! Thank you [@]Vandekamp[/@]!


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 17, 2015)

I nabbed Nats online from Sephora earlier, so I'm starting to get closer to dipping my toes in! Nevermind the fact that I have 16 of the polishes!


----------



## montREALady (Oct 17, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Wow!!!! I love me Nude on you. I must get it now. Damn it. You, @elegant-one , @Vineetha , @montREALady  and Naomi are a bad influence on me. I am leaving this thread.:yaay:


  Don't drag me in this mess...CL?! Oh hell naw, I'm running outta here!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Don't drag me in this mess...CL?! Oh hell naw, I'm running outta here!!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Don't drag me in this mess...CL?! Oh hell naw, I'm running outta here!!





Vandekamp said:


>


  Save yourselves!! lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Don't drag me in this mess...CL?! Oh hell naw, I'm running outta here!!


 Wait Monte!!!!   



 Stick around and buy one ---you have to buy the product if you're going to be in the thread & we would love your company in here!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 17, 2015)

Here's my DIL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please do not re-post the pic as I will delete the pic shortly after posting. TY!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 17, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Wow!!!! I love Me Nude on you. I must get it now. Damn it. You, @elegant-one , @Vineetha , @montREALady  and Naomi are a bad influence on me. I am leaving this thread.:yaay:


 :lol:


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 17, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Wow!!!! I love Me Nude on you. I must get it now. Damn it. You, @elegant-one, @Vineetha, @montREALady and Naomi are a bad influence on me. I am leaving this thread.








 NO! Don't leave Vande!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I have mixed feelings about the line but I'm glad to have found some faves


   I can't think of a single line that doesn't have both hits and misses----it's ok.  We'r good at finding the hits!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Don't drag me in this mess...CL?! Oh hell naw, I'm running outta here!!


 :lmao:


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 17, 2015)

She looked stunning on her special day, @elegant-one


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 17, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> NO! Don't leave Vande!!!


    They need to buy the product, take pics & swatches, make a contribution  and go broke like the rest of us if they're going to be in this thread !!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 17, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> NO! Don't leave Vande!!!








Okay. I just won't bring my wallet or credit card in this thread. However, I do think I will break down and get Me Nude. Damn @awickedshape


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Save yourselves!! lol


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> They need to buy the product, take pics & swatches, make a contribution  and go broke like the rest of us!!!!


  Exactly!


----------



## Mizani (Oct 17, 2015)

After seeing Temptalia's review for Eton Moi lipstick, I got a somewhat passing interest in the CL lipsticks...until I saw the price tag.  WHOA!  Plus Eton Moil looks like a lot of deep purple colors I already have (namely Chanel's La Provocante and NARS Train Bleu).  For whatever reason, I caught a wild hair and my interest in these came up over this past week.  Guess finding out I was going to be getting some cashback money to help pay down the price for these might have helped.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anyways, I was trying to google some swatches and imagine my surprise when I stumbled across pics that came from this very thread.  I had NO CLUE Specktra had a whole thread devoted to Christian Louboutin beauty.  I must have been living under a rock!  Not only a thread, but a thread that is hoppin'!!  Guess that's what happens when you just hang around the MAC and Tom Ford threads mostly.  LOL!

  I had no clue these lippies were so popular.  I thought the price tag would have turned most people off.  I was even taken aback that there are already so many YouTube videos out there....except for Djalouzi.   

  Sadly, it looks as if I were to order any of these lipsticks, I am going to have to do it sight unseen so I, like a lot of people, am depending on swatches.  For those of you who have Djalouzi, out of your collection, what color do you think it closely resembles?  I was wondering if it was similar to MAC's Runner.  Also, if anybody has YSL's Grenat Satisfaction, does it compare to it?  Any and all feedback and swatches will be greatly appreciated!  Thank you ladies for all the swatches you've already provided.  Keep 'em comin!!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 17, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Okay. I just won't bring my wallet or credit card in this thread. However, I do think I will break down and get Me Nude. Damn @awickedshape








I think I will end up with Me Nude....I just like saying it too...Me Nude


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 17, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I think I will end up with Me Nude....I just like saying it too...Me Nude








 Me Nude looked beautiful on her. I'm sold. I just hope it looks as good on me.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 17, 2015)

Mizani said:


> After seeing Temptalia's review for Eton Moi lipstick, I got a somewhat passing interest in the CL lipsticks...until I saw the price tag.  WHOA!  Plus Eton Moil looks like a lot of deep purple colors I already have (namely Chanel's La Provocante and NARS Train Bleu).  For whatever reason, I caught a wild hair and my interest in these came up over this past week.  Guess finding out I was going to be getting some cashback money to help pay down the price for these might have helped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Yes! Where have you been...we've been here swooning over these LOL!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]  I can't think of a single line that doesn't have both hits and misses----it's ok.  We'r good at finding the hits!!![/COLOR]


   Lol  





Vandekamp said:


> :yaay: Okay. I just won't bring my wallet or credit card in this thread. However, I do think I will break down and get Me Nude. Damn @awickedshape


 


elegant-one said:


> :haha:





elegant-one said:


> :haha: I think I will end up with Me Nude....I just like saying it too...Me Nude :lol:


   Lol naughty


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 17, 2015)

[@]elegant-one[/@], what a lovely, happy photo! She is so lucky to have you as a mother in law!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> @elegant-one, what a lovely, happy photo! She is so lucky to have you as a mother in law!


  I second that.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 17, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I think I will end up with Me Nude....I just like saying it too...Me Nude






that and Just Nothing---I'm dying to say that to hubs when he asks what's in the package----Just Nothing, honey!!!  Me Nude is my jam and HG nude now!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 17, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I second that.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> that and Just Nothing---I'm dying to say that to hubs when he asks what's in the package----Just Nothing, honey!!!  Me Nude is my jam and HG nude now!!!








Yep! You'll get a weird HUH side eye LOL!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 17, 2015)

Mizani said:


> After seeing Temptalia's review for Eton Moi lipstick, I got a somewhat passing interest in the CL lipsticks...until I saw the price tag.  WHOA!  Plus Eton Moil looks like a lot of deep purple colors I already have (namely Chanel's La Provocante and NARS Train Bleu).  For whatever reason, I caught a wild hair and my interest in these came up over this past week.  Guess finding out I was going to be getting some cashback money to help pay down the price for these might have helped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 Ahoy.  So glad you found us.  I don't have MAC Runner but I do have *Djalouzi* & *YSL Grenat Satisfaction*.  I'm leaving town tomorrow but if I have time I'll swatch them for you.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 17, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I second that.:bouquet:


  Yes!   





elegant-one said:


> She really did. What a sweetheart. Thank you dear. :kiss: thank you hun! She is so beautiful, fun & an amazing person. We're so happy that our Son found her   Her parents & brother are all amazing too.  :kiss:


   So glad to hear that! Lovely relatives on both sides bodes well for baby!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 17, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Yep! You'll get a weird HUH side eye LOL!!!


   I'm so good at distracting him that he forgets about any package and is on to something else---works like a charm!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> So glad to hear that! Lovely relatives on both sides bodes well for baby!


  That is so true AWS.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm so good at distracting him that he forgets about any package and is on to something else---works like a charm!!!








 I used Vee's line the other day when I got a bunch of Sephora boxed...oh, those are just freebie samples 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Actually they were the Bite 250 point perks....but had other items too


----------



## montREALady (Oct 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]Wait Monte!!!!  [/COLOR] :yaay: [COLOR=EE82EE] Stick around and buy one ---you have to buy the product if you're going to be in the thread & we would love your company in here!!![/COLOR]


  I need a part-time job to be able to buy CL! A $90 lipstick needs insurance on it! :lol:


----------



## montREALady (Oct 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> [@]elegant-one[/@], what a lovely, happy photo! She is so lucky to have you as a mother in law!


  Yes! Love the photo [@]elegant-one[/@]! And I agree with AWS.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Yes! Love the photo @elegant-one! And I agree with AWS.


  Aww...you are always the kindest my dear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm always happy to see you here & you make  me laugh!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 17, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I used Vee's line the other day when I got a bunch of Sephora boxed...oh, those are just freebie samples
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Oh that's a really good one---note to self***use that one repeatedly!!!


----------



## Mizani (Oct 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Ahoy.  So glad you found us.  I don't have MAC Runner but I do have *Djalouzi* & *YSL Grenat Satisfaction*.  I'm leaving town tomorrow but if I have time I'll swatch them for you.


  Oh, thank you so much, Medgal.  I would REALLY appreciate it.  Right now it comes down to Djalouzi or Survivita.  Two totally different shades.  LOL!  But I just was more concerned about Djalouzi swatches since that color might have more brown in it than I want.  The swatches I've seen so far kind of vary.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I need a part-time job to be able to buy CL! A $90 lipstick needs insurance on it!


  ....and a camera and speaker phone


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Yes! Love the photo [@]elegant-one[/@]! And I agree with AWS.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE] ....and a camera and speaker phone:lmao: [/COLOR]


  Doubles as a bluetooth device lol


----------



## Mizani (Oct 17, 2015)

*waves at Vandy*

  And Elegant, so glad you have such an awesome daughter in law and that you also get along with her family so well.  I know deep down that is secretly a relief!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 17, 2015)

Mizani said:


> Girl, that rock must have had me buried six feet deep!  Have totally missed the boat on the explosion of CL goodies!!
> 
> Oh, thank you so much, Medgal.  I would REALLY appreciate it.  Right now it comes down to Djalouzi or Survivita.  Two totally different shades.  LOL!  But I just was more concerned about Djalouzi swatches since that color might have more brown in it than I want.  The swatches I've seen so far kind of vary.


  I find it to be a good mix of red and brown w/o being too much of either---it's my perfect burgundy.   I was afraid Eton Moi would have too much purple for me so I went with Djalouzi--and I love it.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ....and a camera and speaker phone


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 17, 2015)

Mizani said:


> *waves at Vandy*
> 
> And Elegant, so glad you have such an awesome daughter in law and that you also get along with her family so well.  I know deep down that is secretly a relief!






@Mizani Glad to see you back on Specktra. I have not seen you around lately. Are you getting anything from the Enchanted Evening collection?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Doubles as a bluetooth device lol






Laughed so hard I had a coughing spell.



​You're speaking my language now!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: [COLOR=EE82EE]Laughed so hard I had a coughing spell.[/COLOR]  :haha: [COLOR=EE82EE]​You're speaking my language now!!![/COLOR]


   Lol!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> They need to buy the product, take pics & swatches, make a contribution  and go broke like the rest of us if they're going to be in this thread !!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 17, 2015)

Mizani said:


> *waves at Vandy*
> 
> And Elegant, so glad you have such an awesome daughter in law and that you also get along with her family so well.  I know deep down that is secretly a relief!








 for sure! Thanks my friend!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope you can find the right shade for you in these!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Doubles as a bluetooth device lol


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 17, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I used Vee's line the other day when I got a bunch of Sephora boxed...oh, those are just freebie samples
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I mean there is always samples in those boxes


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I mean there is always samples in those boxes








 Yes yes LOL! My recycle can is full of boxes again.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 17, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Yes yes LOL! My recycle can is full of boxes again.


  There is always the neighbour!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> There is always the neighbour!








 I may use a couple neighbors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




or the dumpster at the store where I meet mr. UPS guy


----------



## montREALady (Oct 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE] ....and a camera and speaker phone:lmao: [/COLOR]


  Do they take layaway tho'?


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 17, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :lol:


  :wink:


----------



## montREALady (Oct 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Guys, I am definitely wearing Me Nude on Monday. When I took a photo with flash it looks so pink but without flash it looks more like a nude look I had been trying for with other shades. I took a pic but it's dark so I hope to get a better one on Monday


  Thanks for this. You're not nice! Hmph! Enabler. ooh:  Looks good btw :haha:


----------



## montREALady (Oct 17, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :haha:  for sure! Thanks my friend!!! :kiss:   I hope you can find the right shade for you in these!


  And "these" are what, glosses or lipsticks? I've only ever noticed lipsticks...


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 17, 2015)

I may nab a lipstick once I get my cashback for this quarter- I'll hardly notice the dent.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> And "these" are what, glosses or lipsticks? I've only ever noticed lipsticks...


  Just lipsticks my dear. Oh & lip liners


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 17, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Just lipsticks my dear. Oh & lip liners


 
  And nail polishes! You can't forget the nail polishes!*pets her ridiculous collection*


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Thanks for this. You're not nice! Hmph! Enabler. ooh:  Looks good btw :haha:


  :haha: Thank you, [@]MontREALady[/@] Girl, I was supposed to skip these but I went and trouble trouble lol


----------



## montREALady (Oct 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> :haha: Thank you, [@]MontREALady[/@] Girl, I was supposed to skip these but I went and trouble trouble lol


  I'm kind of ignoring you all


----------



## DLuxJessica (Oct 17, 2015)

Mizani said:


> Girl, that rock must have had me buried six feet deep!  Have totally missed the boat on the explosion of CL goodies!!
> 
> Oh, thank you so much, Medgal.  I would REALLY appreciate it.  Right now it comes down to Djalouzi or Survivita.  Two totally different shades.  LOL!  But* I just was more concerned about Djalouzi swatches since that color might have more brown in it than I want.*  The swatches I've seen so far kind of vary.


  That's what I was also worried about. I found it to actually be a wine/plummy sort of color. Not really too brown at all. Definitely a burgundy or wine color. Just enough brown to keep it from looking purple.


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 17, 2015)

So I drove to my hometown to help my dad get the barn ready for winter, and I brought Miss Loubi and all it's dupes, and I brought MAC Taupe and MAC Velvet Teddy to compare next to Just Nothing, but I forgot to bring Just Nothing. So yeah. That'll have to be Tuesday when I finally get the comparison swatches  I'm so mad at myself, I was so excited to compare them I started swatching while driving (totally safe, I know) and then I realized I didn't pack the one lipstick I NEEDED to bring. But I had already been on the road 40 minutes so I couldn't justify going back. I don't think my dad would understand  Then again he would understand so little I could probably just say I needed to go back to get a lipstick for swatching and he'd just furrow his brow and nod. Like he'd rather accept that it's necessary than ask what it is lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Do they take layaway tho'?






My face hurts from laughing!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 17, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> That's what I was also worried about. I found it to actually be a wine/plummy sort of color. Not really too brown at all. *Definitely a burgundy or wine color*. Just enough brown to keep it from looking purple.


 Absolutely, and I love it!!!


----------



## montREALady (Oct 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]My face [/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]hurts from laughing!!![/COLOR]


 I buy this lipstick and I'll have to hire a security guard when I wear it! Which defeats the purpose, I could buy more lipstick I suppose.  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]For how long???[/COLOR]    [COLOR=EE82EE]Absolutely, and I love it!!![/COLOR]


 Hey stop quoting me and dragging me in here! :haha:  So what's the lipstick color I absolutely NEED? I could make that my goal for my 40th bday in March :lol:


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 18, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> You look BEAUTIFUL!!!! Thank hun!!! You should be the face in a mu book!
> 
> Thank you elegant! You're always so nice
> 
> ...


  Thank you Vee!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 18, 2015)

[@]mkoparanova[/@], dunno why my quote won't work, so doing this instead.  Producers=stupid.  Would totally watch the hell out of that documentary!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 18, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> [@]mkoparanova[/@], dunno why my quote won't work, so doing this instead.  Producers=stupid.  Would totally watch the hell out of that documentary!


    :agree:


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 18, 2015)

And now some swatches:

@laurennnxox Me Nude on my wrist, I think it was clashing with my eye makeup the other day and I thought it's too brown but it's not, it's beautiful:








  And I found another lip swatch with more suitable eye makeup:






@beautycool the best dupe I found in my collection is D&G Seduction, one of my favourite lipsticks, Me Nude is on the right:










  And lastly, Just nothing, Velvet Teddy and Very Victoria:


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 18, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Producers=stupid. Would totally watch the hell out of that documentary!


  Same! At least she is making some videos about it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 18, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> And now some swatches:
> 
> @laurennnxox Me Nude on my wrist, I think it was clashing with my eye makeup the other day and I thought it's too brown but it's not, it's beautiful:
> 
> ...


  Thanks for sharing. I am in love with Me Nude.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]   They need to buy the product, take pics & swatches, make a contribution  and go broke like the rest of us if they're going to be in this thread !!!![/COLOR] :haha:





mkoparanova said:


> And now some swatches:  @laurennnxox  Me Nude on my wrist, I think it was clashing with my eye makeup the other day and I thought it's too brown but it's not, it's beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Excellent pictures and swatches! Thank you....


----------



## laurennnxox (Oct 18, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> And now some swatches:
> 
> @laurennnxox Me Nude on my wrist, I think it was clashing with my eye makeup the other day and I thought it's too brown but it's not, it's beautiful:
> 
> ...








 Oh gosh! Beautiful! Thank you. I have very victoria and just nothing. So I'm wondering if I really need Me Nude now. But your picks definitely made me fall in love with the shade. It's in my "loves" now on sephora!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 18, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  Every lipstick just looks so much better on your lips than on mine. I know Me Nude would never look like that on me. I want your lips!!!

@mkoparanova thanks for the great swatches. Me Nude looks AMAZING on you too - just perfect!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 18, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I'm kind of ignoring you all


   It's too late for us here in the Hotel California lol   





mkoparanova said:


> Thank you!!    Thank you Vee!!





mkoparanova said:


> And now some swatches:  @laurennnxox  Me Nude on my wrist, I think it was clashing with my eye makeup the other day and I thought it's too brown but it's not, it's beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   [@]mkoparanova[/@], for some reason I can't quote your post about the documentary. Thank you re: Me Nude! I'd watch a documentary about how a lot of things have changed over the years, makeup included. It sounds interesting to me. Who did they poll lol  I was actually wondering how close MN was to Seduction,,thank you And that pic of you is gorgeous! Makeup goals!     





Winthrop44 said:


> Every lipstick just looks so much better on your lips than on mine. I know Me Nude would never look like that on me. I want your lips!!!  @mkoparanova  thanks for the great swatches. Me Nude looks AMAZING on you too - just perfect!


  Thank you so much [@]Winthrop44[/@], you're so kind


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 18, 2015)

I died.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You do have beautiful lips....you should be a lip model, for sure.


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 18, 2015)

I think I need to go see these in-person (it irks me that they aren't around my city, since beauty retailers tend to overlook it despite it being one of the largest in the country); where can I find these in NYC if I make a trip?


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 18, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *mkoparanova* 

  Thank you elegant! You're always so nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I missed the pic the again, you post them when it's the middle of the night in the UK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I love how you talk about your DIL, she's lucky to have you! 



  Aww, you are the sweetest! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...sorry about posting the pic so late for you. I can post it again. I'm so happy to have her in my life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I LOVE that smaller new pic you just posted wearing Me Nude


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 18, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> I died.....   You do have beautiful lips....you should be a lip model, for sure.  :flower:


   :haha:   Thank you so much [@]JerseyGirl[/@]


----------



## DLuxJessica (Oct 18, 2015)

So, I was scrolling through Instagram and saw this, and I was all like "HEY! I know her! Well, I don't actually _know_ her... but I know her more than I know any of those other people!" @mkoparanova








   (link)


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 18, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> So, I was scrolling through Instagram and saw this, and I was all like "HEY! I know her! Well, I don't actually _know_ her... but I know her more than I know any of those other people!" @mkoparanova
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Aww it's so sweet of you to post this! I was very excited when I got the notification that Lisa Eldridge has taken a photo of me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







She's so nice, she liked everyone's pictures from yesterday!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 18, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> You're welcome! It's different from JN and VV, it would look lovely on you! oke:  :haha:   Thank you!!  :lol:  Thank you!! I read 1/3 of the book today and I loved it! She's covered so many trends and changes from different periods and countries all over the world and the factors that have influenced them. I learned a lot and I can't wait to finish it, it would've made a great documentary! Thank you!! No need to apologise :haha:    Aww it's so sweet of you to post this! I was very excited when I got the notification that Lisa Eldridge has taken a photo of me :haha: :yahoo: She's so nice, she liked everyone's pictures from yesterday!


  The book sounds great, enjoy!


----------



## tobysmama (Oct 18, 2015)

Anyone have a swatch of impera, farida and let me tell you? I'm positive I need 1 or 2 of these but not exactly sure about the colors.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 18, 2015)

tobysmama said:


> Anyone have a swatch of impera, farida and let me tell you? I'm positive I need 1 or 2 of these but not exactly sure about the colors.


  There are a bunch of pics & swatches of Impera in this thread.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 18, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> So I drove to my hometown to help my dad get the barn ready for winter, and I brought Miss Loubi and all it's dupes, and I brought MAC Taupe and MAC Velvet Teddy to compare next to Just Nothing, but I forgot to bring Just Nothing. So yeah. That'll have to be Tuesday when I finally get the comparison swatches  I'm so mad at myself, I was so excited to compare them I started swatching while driving (totally safe, I know) and then I realized I didn't pack the one lipstick I NEEDED to bring. But I had already been on the road 40 minutes so I couldn't justify going back. I don't think my dad would understand  Then again he would understand so little I could probably just say I needed to go back to get a lipstick for swatching and he'd just furrow his brow and nod.* Like he'd rather accept that it's necessary than ask what it is lol *


  Hilarious!


----------



## ashievic (Oct 19, 2015)

My father gave up long ago to figure out what all is going on with makeup. However, my brother before he was married impressed the girls he dated with his knowledge. Then when he did get married he told his wife, you will love Chanel mascara and gloss. On basic nasty she refused to try it. Now that she has, she can't live without it.


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 19, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> after all of this talk of me nude, I'm itching for it.
> 
> 
> Thank you.  Take your time.  And thank ayou for all the comparison photos.  they really do help.
> ...


  I can't quote your whole post for some reason but thank you!!


----------



## MissElle12 (Oct 19, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I think I need to go see these in-person (it irks me that they aren't around my city, since beauty retailers tend to overlook it despite it being one of the largest in the country); where can I find these *in NYC* if I make a trip?


  Bergdorfs Saks Fifth Ave Sephora Fifth Ave  I keep lurking in this thread, I've already bought 2 lippies and a "definder" lol....and  Im contemplating at 3rd


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 19, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I keep lurking in this thread, I've already bought 2 lippies and a "definder" lol....and Im contemplating at 3rd


 
  Thank you.

  Um, I may have just tripped into my first one because it come into stock.

  That makes 16 nail polishes, 1 lip definer, and a lipstick. Yikes.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 19, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Um, I may have just tripped into my first one because it come into stock.
> 
> That makes 16 nail polishes, 1 lip definer, and a lipstick. Yikes.


  That sounds like you are building quite a collection.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 19, 2015)

Wore Me Nude with Chanel Tisse Mademoiselle eyeshadow quad today.  I usually wear MJ J'Adore/Mahogany or TF Coco Ravish with this taupe-grey outfit. On my pigmented lips MN pulls a little pink in the light compared to those but it is such a sweet shade! Took a pic indoors and a smudged one out in the car. Didn't get one under the fluorescent lighting, though


----------



## beautycool (Oct 19, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Gorgeous!!    Thank you! If you want something lighter - Just nothing, Tutulle, maybe Bikini? I wore JN today and I liked it more than Me nude. A pic (with Lisa Eldridge - she's such a beautiful and inspiring woman :yahoo: ) :
> 
> Please ignore my London weather hair and "woke up at 6 am and spent almost 9 hours at an event" face :haha:  I'll look for similar shades tomorrow!  Thank you, elegant :bouquet:  You need it oke:     Thank you!! It's not too brown but it's brownish. I'm still quite tanned, it might be a bit dark on me in a few months. I'll swatch it on my wrist tomorrow!  Yesss!! Notice the colour of my top and the pom pom on my bag in the picture above :haha: I'm also wearing Destinee.


  Hi Hun thanks for the swatch . You looked amazing ))  Hope you had a good day there  Sort not replied before I always lose track  thanks Hun ️


----------



## beautycool (Oct 19, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Quick swatches of Me Nude


  Love that thank you for swatch ️️


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 19, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Love that thank you for swatch ️️


  No problem at all


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 19, 2015)

@LauraLara You've been more than helpful! Enjoy your trip!

@awickedshape You should put ZouLou on vacation because Me Nude has won that battle lol

@mkoparanova Hey celebrity!

  I ordered Belly Bloom, everyone keeps raving about it so I figured I'd take a chance at it especially since my lips tend to rejoice every time I put the CL satin veil of love on them lol. I can't get enough of these lipsticks especially the satin formula.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 19, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> @LauraLara  You've been more than helpful! Enjoy your trip!  @awickedshape  You should put ZouLou on vacation because Me Nude has won that battle lol  @mkoparanova  Hey celebrity!  I ordered Belly Bloom, everyone keeps raving about it so I figured I'd take a chance at it especially since my lips tend to rejoice every time I put the CL satin veil of love on them lol. I can't get enough of these lipsticks especially the satin formula.


.   lol But that matte formula though lol


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 19, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> But that matte formula though lol


lol yeah especially in Rouge


----------



## tobysmama (Oct 19, 2015)

If you had a choice between RL sheer vs Escatin sheer which would you choose.


----------



## Haven (Oct 19, 2015)

Definitely RL sheer for me!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 20, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> @LauraLara You've been more than helpful! Enjoy your trip!
> 
> @awickedshape You should put ZouLou on vacation because Me Nude has won that battle lol
> 
> ...


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 20, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> lol yeah especially in Rouge :eyelove:


  lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 20, 2015)

Howdy ladies  How ham have ya'll gone during the Sephora sale? :haha: I'm hoping to snag Survivita before it ends.


----------



## honey on boost (Oct 20, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'm hoping to snag Survivita before it ends.


  I forgot to add Just Nothing in my cart and it sold out by the time I finally placed my order


----------



## tobysmama (Oct 20, 2015)

Broke down and ordered Let Me Tell You, Me Nude and Rococotte. Going to hide now in my corner.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 20, 2015)

honey on boost said:


> I forgot to add Just Nothing in my cart and it sold out by the time I finally placed my order :meh:


Oh no! Hopefully you'll be able to snag it soon.


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 20, 2015)

Left to right: MAC Taupe, CL Just Nothing, MAC Velvet Teddy

  I guess they ARE a little different, the MAC ones are a HINT darker and a HINT redder. Now I want to try it with Blankety or something lighter. I might have better dupes but because they don't quite match in the tube versus in a swatch I could have missed some. I should say though, the texture and pigmentation of the two MAC ones are absolutely on par. In fact, I think I like the MAC texture a little better, especially with Velvet Teddy, and they only require one swipe. I have to do a couple with the CLs to get it even. Might just be the fact that I'm afraid to stick them out very far after all the breakage problems people have had.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 20, 2015)

For Holiday there's a 3 Rouge set at NM.


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 21, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> For Holiday there's a 3 Rouge set at NM.


  I saw that just a couple of days too late!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 21, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Left to right: MAC Taupe, CL Just Nothing, MAC Velvet Teddy
> 
> I guess they ARE a little different, the MAC ones are a HINT darker and a HINT redder. Now I want to try it with Blankety or something lighter. I might have better dupes but because they don't quite match in the tube versus in a swatch I could have missed some. I should say though, the texture and pigmentation of the two MAC ones are absolutely on par. In fact, I think I like the MAC texture a little better, especially with Velvet Teddy, and they only require one swipe. I have to do a couple with the CLs to get it even. Might just be the fact that I'm afraid to stick them out very far after all the breakage problems people have had.


  nice!  I like it.  thank you for dong this! the texture is just as good at the CL?  What???


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 21, 2015)

It's official. I'm done.

  I want them all now. Now that I've held one of these precious beauties in my hand, I want them all. I want to worship them as the true objects of art that they are.

  I'm ruined from everything else, I'm afraid. The real question is- now that I have one, what should be next?


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 21, 2015)

OK, I have it narrowed down to 3 Please keep in mind that my lips are the color of NARS Dolce Vita in the bullet, not sheered out (so, they're pigmented). I'm NW15/uber pink. I hate chalky looking lips on me.

  That said, any thoughts on these 3?
  Belly Bloom
  Let Me Tell You
  Impera

  I'm reading 50+ pages on the thread, but that's going to take awhile.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 21, 2015)

I received my order of Nats LL today & I really really love it. I actually love both Leanue & Nats equally. Now I know why everybody said that. Nats is a pale mauve pink nude on my lips.


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 21, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I received my order of Nats LL today & I really really love it. I actually love both Leanue & Nats equally. Now I know why everybody said that. Nats is a pale mauve pink nude on my lips.


 
  I got my Nats today, too! I'm guessing you grabbed it from Sephora on their restock, too?


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 21, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I got my Nats today, too! I'm guessing you grabbed it from Sephora on their restock, too?








 Yes I did!!!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 21, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> It's official. I'm done.
> 
> I want them all now. Now that I've held one of these precious beauties in my hand, I want them all. I want to worship them as the true objects of art that they are.
> 
> I'm ruined from everything else, I'm afraid. The real question is- now that I have one, what should be next?


lol another one bites the dust 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My vote goes to Belly Bloom. It's popular and everyone seems to love it and I just ordered it myself but I won't get it till Sat.


----------



## Missyrocks (Oct 21, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I think I need to go see these in-person (it irks me that they aren't around my city, since beauty retailers tend to overlook it despite it being one of the largest in the country); where can I find these in NYC if I make a trip?


  Hun, I was just there. I posted on it. Go to Saks! Store is gorge and you get the lovely bag I posted a pic of.  Have fun!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 21, 2015)

montREALady said:


> *So what's the lipstick color I absolutely NEED? I could make that my goal for my 40th bday in March *






Re:  needing a SG!!!
     I LOVE you in bright shades & deep dark shades so of course I would suggest *Rouge Louboutin *in whichever formula you prefer----it's an awesome red.  Then 
     there's *Bengali*---an amazing fuchsia pink that also comes in matte & satin formulas that would also look awesome on you.  That all said, you need to pink a color 
     that you'll wear regularly to get your $$$$$s worth, and I don't know if that's red an drink of you.  There is another one that I love, I'm wearing this very moment and 
     I have to force myself NOT to wear and that's *Zoulou*.  It wears like a deep nude on me--w/tones of brown & orange.  Lastly, there's *Djalouzi*---my perfect burgundy 
     that would just look so amazing on you!!!  Check this threads gallery---there are pics of all of the shades that I mentioned.

​     BTW---You don't look anywhere near 40!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 21, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> And now some swatches:
> 
> @laurennnxox Me Nude on my wrist, I think it was clashing with my eye makeup the other day and I thought it's too brown but it's not, it's beautiful:
> 
> ...


  Me nude looks so, so awesome on you Maggie.  It's one of my fav CL purchases.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 21, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Every lipstick just looks so much better on your lips than on mine. I know Me Nude would never look like that on me. I want your lips!!!
> 
> @mkoparanova thanks for the great swatches. Me Nude looks AMAZING on you too - just perfect!


   Since you've called dibs on her lips I'll take her eyes---they're pretty amazing too!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 21, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> I died.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 21, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> So, I was scrolling through Instagram and saw this, and I was all like "HEY! I know her! Well, I don't actually _know_ her... but I know her more than I know any of those other people!" @mkoparanova
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Very cool!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]  Very cool!!!![/COLOR]:haha:


:hug:


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 21, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> It's official. I'm done.
> 
> I want them all now. Now that I've held one of these precious beauties in my hand, I want them all. I want to worship them as the true objects of art that they are.
> 
> I'm ruined from everything else, I'm afraid. The real question is- now that I have one, what should be next?


    Since you plan to eventually get them all, start with one or two of which you already own the nail polish.  i noticed that many do match a nail polish.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 21, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


  Hi honey---so good to see you.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Are you all moved now?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 21, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> *after all of this talk of me nude, I'm itching for it. *
> 
> 
> Thank you.  Take your time.  And thank ayou for all the comparison photos.  they really do help.
> ...


  Did you get it yet Pretty???


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Since you plan to eventually get them all, start with one or two of which you already own the nail polish.  i noticed that many do match a nail polish.


 
  I've got it down to Impera and Let Me Tell You... but can't find clear swatches of both (most cut the shade off!)


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 21, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I've got it down to Impera and Let Me Tell You... but can't find clear swatches of both (most cut the shade off!)


  If you wade into this thread's gallery, several ladies posted lovely swatches of Impera.  I want that one sooner rather than later myself...


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]Hi honey---so good to see you.:kiss:   Are you all moved now?[/COLOR]


Hiya Miss Meddy! :bouquet: I am all moved and finally settled in. How have you been?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 21, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> @LauraLara You've been more than helpful! Enjoy your trip!
> 
> @awickedshape You should put ZouLou on vacation because Me Nude has won that battle lol
> 
> ...


   Ooooo.  Can't wait to hear what you think of it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 21, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Hiya Miss Meddy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yay!  So glad to hear it!!!  I'm great thanks.  We just got back from a brief road trip---snow & all.  It was so bazaar!!!!
   Much too soon.  I'm not ready for snow!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 21, 2015)

honey on boost said:


> I forgot to add Just Nothing in my cart and it sold out by the time I finally placed my order


 That's on my list too but I definitely want it during a sale, if possible.  It's perm so I can wait----not patiently, but I 
   can wait


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 21, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Oh no! Hopefully you'll be able to snag it soon.


   Sephora restocked it and it was gone in a flash!!!


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 22, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> nice!  I like it.  thank you for dong this! the texture is just as good at the CL?  What???


  Right?! $20 versus $90... But I've always loved MAC, and MAC can be hit or miss. Like some of their lipsticks are CRAZY perfect, irreplaceable. But some are just awful. From what I hear, the CL ones are all good so far as far as texture, so I guess you're paying for consistency. I have to say though, almost ALL of my favorite lipsticks are MAC. They have some GOOD sh*t going on. Also though, we're paying for the packaging. I know the first thing that called out to me about these lipsticks was the beautiful packaging. I just immediately pictured myself pulling that gold tube out of my fancy purse in a nice restaurant, and I HAD to have one.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I received my order of Nats LL today & I really really love it. I actually love both Leanue & Nats equally. Now I know why everybody said that. Nats is a pale mauve pink nude on my lips.


    I so love these lip definers (definders) !!!!!  Nats is the only one that I don't have.   That's an easy fix right Sis?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2015)

I didn't have time to swatch Djalouzi and YSL Grenat Satisfaction before we left town on Sunday but I'll do it ASAP this week!!!!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 22, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Right?! $20 versus $90... But I've always loved MAC, and MAC can be hit or miss. Like some of their lipsticks are CRAZY perfect, irreplaceable. But some are just awful. From what I hear, the CL ones are all good so far as far as texture, so I guess you're paying for consistency. I have to say though, almost ALL of my favorite lipsticks are MAC. They have some GOOD sh*t going on. Also though, we're paying for the packaging. I know the first thing that called out to me about these lipsticks was the beautiful packaging. I just immediately pictured myself pulling that gold tube out of my fancy purse in a nice restaurant, and I HAD to have one.


Everyone was in awe when I pulled it out at a get together and I was crossing my toes that no one would ask how much it cost and luckily no one did. However I was carrying a Chanel clutch so that's probably why the price of the lipstick didn't cross their mines. It definitely makes a statement and for $90 it should lol.


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 22, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Everyone was in awe when I pulled it out at a get together and I was crossing my toes that no one would ask how much it cost and luckily no one did. However I was carrying a Chanel clutch so that's probably why the price of the lipstick didn't cross their mines. It definitely makes a statement and for $90 it should lol.


  Exactly. It looks so classy. No one I know seems to know how much things cost, except for my sisters boyfriend. Like he happened to be hanging out at my apartment when these Coach driving gloves arrived, and I was like, oh they weren't that expensive. And he's like "those are coach. That's like $150 for gloves." And I just like looked at the floor and I'm like "$115..." Very quietly lol. How does he know?! My husband has no clue, I just mutter something about a sale and he assumes I know what I'm doing.


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 22, 2015)

I know this place: pics or it didn't happen.






  Wearing Sheer RL today. Stunning color, more needy than I was anticipating.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Oct 22, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I know this place: pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  What a beautiful, if slightly stabby-looking, collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Needy how?


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 22, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> What a beautiful, if slightly stabby-looking, collection!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  LOL, I've got a set of spikes on my vanity.

  Needy in that I have to touch it up far more often than other sheer lipsticks.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Oct 22, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> LOL, I've got a set of spikes on my vanity.
> 
> Needy in that I have to touch it up far more often than other sheer lipsticks.


  Ahhhh, I see what you mean. I have Rose du Desert, and I feel like it needs a good bit of touch up throughout the day, too. But I've found that a good liner helps a bit, at least.


----------



## Psych1 (Oct 22, 2015)

My Just Nothing & Impera arrived from the Sephora F & F sale!! Haven't had a chance to take pics or swatch them yet, but I just know I'm going to love them!!   I don't think I ever posted a photo of the ones I have, so just for fun, these are the 5 I started with. Bikini is my favorite of this group, followed by RonRon. Rose du desert is a gorgeous shade, but the formula is really sheer & has to be reapplied often. I'm assuming all the sheer shades are like this? So, no more sheers for me lol


----------



## Psych1 (Oct 22, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Ahhhh, I see what you mean. I have Rose du Desert, and I feel like it needs a good bit of touch up throughout the day, too. But I've found that a good liner helps a bit, at least.


  Same here. Rose du desert is such a pretty shade, but it really needs to be built up and it doesn't last long at all. I assumed all the sheers would be like this, so I didn't add any more. But the sheer packaging is my favorite, love the mermaid tail!!


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 22, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Same here. Rose du desert is such a pretty shade, but it really needs to be built up and it doesn't last long at all. I assumed all the sheers would be like this, so I didn't add any more. But the sheer packaging is my favorite, love the mermaid tail!!


----------



## Psych1 (Oct 22, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Good to know.   I have a feeling a Satin will be my next purchase.


  I love the satin formula!! It's my favorite of the 3.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 22, 2015)

Psych1 said:


>








 BEAUTIFUL!!! I really LOVE Bikini on you. Thanks so much!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I know this place: pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Very nice Starletta!!


----------



## Psych1 (Oct 22, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :eyelove:  BEAUTIFUL!!! I really LOVE Bikini on you. Thanks so much!


 Thank you so much!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> LOL, I've got a set of spikes on my vanity.
> 
> *Needy in that I have to touch it up far more often than other sheer lipsticks.*


    For some reason I don't mind the need to touch up with a sheer at all.  As a makeup addict it really makes me feel like I'm using my product versus only applying twice a day or so.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2015)

Psych1 said:


>


    Oh how pretty.  Every one of these shades look amazing on you----love your choices!!!  Awesome that your new babies have arrived.  I love Impera---very wearable in 
   an almost neutral way.  Thanks for sharing your babies with us!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Same here. Rose du desert is such a pretty shade, but it really needs to be built up and it doesn't last long at all. I assumed all the sheers would be like this, so I didn't add any more. But the sheer packaging is my favorite, love the mermaid tail!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Good to know.
> 
> I have a feeling a Satin will be my next purchase.


  I don't think a satin will be my next but there are a few of them in my future.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pics to be included---or it didn't happen!!!


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 22, 2015)

Well, I thought I had my hands on my next one with a Sephora restock, but I can't place an order for some reason. I decided on the shade, which I'll surprise everyone with.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 22, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Exactly. It looks so classy. No one I know seems to know how much things cost, except for my sisters boyfriend. Like he happened to be hanging out at my apartment when these Coach driving gloves arrived, and I was like, oh they weren't that expensive. And he's like "those are coach. That's like $150 for gloves." And I just like looked at the floor and I'm like "$115..." Very quietly lol. How does he know?! My husband has no clue, I just mutter something about a sale and he assumes I know what I'm doing.


lol Some guys know about the brands especially if they have/had a girlfriend that was into designers and I've always dated guys who had an appreciation for designers because I couldn't be happy with a guy who would challenge my love for my beloved designers. I remember when I first started dating my fiancé and I took my shoes off and he looked and saw Burberry and smiled. I knew then he was a winner lol.

  Then you have the other hubbies that leave it up to the wife and couldn't care less like your hubby which is always good because every smart man knows a happy wife, happy life lol.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 22, 2015)

Psych1 said:


>


  Nice collection. RonRon is simply gorgeous.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 22, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> LOL, I've got a set of spikes on my vanity.  Needy in that I have to touch it up far more often than other sheer lipsticks.





DLuxJessica said:


> Ahhhh, I see what you mean. I have Rose du Desert, and I feel like it needs a good bit of touch up throughout the day, too. But I've found that a good liner helps a bit, at least.





Psych1 said:


> Same here. Rose du desert is such a pretty shade, but it really needs to be built up and it doesn't last long at all. I assumed all the sheers would be like this, so I didn't add any more. But the sheer packaging is my favorite, love the mermaid tail!!


----------



## beautycool (Oct 22, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> And now some swatches:  @laurennnxox  Me Nude on my wrist, I think it was clashing with my eye makeup the other day and I thought it's too brown but it's not, it's beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





awickedshape said:


> Quick swatches of Me Nude


  Love that thank you for swatch ️️  Hi thank you your swatches all perfect I need just nothing and me nude too they are on my list  thanks Hun


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 22, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> lol Some guys know about the brands especially if they have/had a girlfriend that was into designers and I've always dated guys who had an appreciation for designers because I couldn't be happy with a guy who would challenge my love for my beloved designers. I remember when I first started dating my fiancé and I took my shoes off and he looked and saw Burberry and smiled. I knew then he was a winner lol.  Then you have the other hubbies that leave it up to the wife and couldn't care less like your hubby which is always good because every smart man knows a happy wife, happy life lol.


  I like it because no matter WHAT I wear, he thinks it's perfect. He knows I like fashion so he just assumes what I wear is cool. Even when it's dirty sweatpants and a flannel. But at the same time I DON'T like it because I have no one in my life to share my love of fashion with. I'm the only one in my family who wears makeup or has any nice clothes. And it's a battle to get him to wear a button up and nice pants and shoes. Man I wear pocket squares I'm so dope, he doesn't know what a pocket square is. I KNOW  he doesn't because we JUST had that conversation. And it's SOOOO fun to go out with your man all dressed up and perfect. I guess I prefer it to a high maintenance guy, but I'd like it if he had SOME idea, so he could be properly impressed when turn it out. That said, no way I can afford Burberry  coach is cheap in comparison!!! But I've always wanted a Burberry jacket...


----------



## Psych1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Nice collection. RonRon is simply gorgeous.


 Thank you!!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 22, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Love that thank you for swatch ️️  Hi thank you your swatches all perfect I need just nothing and me nude too they are on my list  thanks Hun


   No problem!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 22, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Thank you!!


----------



## Psych1 (Oct 22, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> The Chanel RC shines last longer but can be drying on me.


  Me too!! The Chanel RC go on so nice & buttery then they dry my lips out. They don't wear well on me throughout the day. I found the CL sheers to be even more slippery than the Chanel's.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 22, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Me too!! The Chanel RC go on so nice & buttery then they dry my lips out. They don't wear well on me throughout the day. I found the CL sheers to be even *more slippery *than the Chanel's.


   I agree


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 22, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Same here. Rose du desert is such a pretty shade, but it really needs to be built up and it doesn't last long at all. I assumed all the sheers would be like this, so I didn't add any more. But the sheer packaging is my favorite, love the mermaid tail!!


----------



## Psych1 (Oct 22, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I don't feel I have to reapply the sheer RL more than I would expect and no issues building up color.


  Which shade do you have? Rose du desert wears as a my lips my better type shade, so it's not all that colorful to begin with & just doesn't seem to be very pigmented. Then it just slips right off in no time


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 22, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Which shade do you have? Rose du desert wears as a my lips my better type shade, so it's not all that colorful to begin with & just doesn't seem to be very pigmented. Then it just slips right off in no time


  The Rouge Louboutin, so it is more pigmented.  I wouldn't be surprised if it stain a little and maybe that's why it seems longer to me.


----------



## Psych1 (Oct 22, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> The Rouge Louboutin, so it is more pigmented.  I wouldn't be surprised if it stain a little and maybe that's why it seems longer to me.


  I can definitely see a deeper/brighter  shade lasting longer than a neutral/nudey shade.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 22, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I can definitely see a deeper/brighter shade lasting longer than a neutral/nudey shade.


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 22, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> lol Some guys know about the brands especially if they have/had a girlfriend that was into designers and I've always dated guys who had an appreciation for designers because I couldn't be happy with a guy who would challenge my love for my beloved designers. I remember when I first started dating my fiancé and I took my shoes off and he looked and saw Burberry and smiled. I knew then he was a winner lol.
> 
> Then you have the other hubbies that leave it up to the wife and couldn't care less like your hubby which is always good because every smart man knows a happy wife, happy life lol.


Noooooooo!!!!! Now I'm looking at Chanel bags and Burberry coats/shoes!! I want them so bad! But I'll never be able to!!! I spent the last 3 months working to afford Lasik surgery and that's only $3600  It's so sad to be me


----------



## Psych1 (Oct 22, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Did you try Impera on yet ompom: I cannot wait to hear your thought on it.


  Sorry, not yet!! I haven't been home much since it arrived yesterday but I hope to play with it and take some photos tomorrow! I'll post as soon as a do, I'm really excited about this shade!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Love the sheer packaging, def my favorite! Yeah, a bit high maintenance in that it's very slippery & just slides right off, so you would have to reapply constantly. slippery formulas are my least favorite.


 I'm so looking forward to hearing what you think.  I love a bit of mauvey goodness too---almost as much as burgundy.  Eton Moi was my first choice for a vampy Cl lippie 
   but I was frightened off by the purple in it.  Djalouzi was my second and best choice because it has just the right of red and brown to make it a formidable shade of 
   burgundy.  I've found that the lip definer, Ada is great to deepen the color even further when I really want to get my ultimate vamp on.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Sorry, not yet!! I haven't been home much since it arrived yesterday but I hope to play with it and take some photos tomorrow! I'll post as soon as a do, I'm really excited about this shade!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I lurve impera!!


  Yay!!!!  Team mauve love!!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I lurve impera!!


  And it was your first love!!! I remember


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yay!!!!  Team mauve love!!!!!


  Yes, give me mauve lips please


----------



## beautycool (Oct 22, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> My Just Nothing & Impera arrived from the Sephora F & F sale!! Haven't had a chance to take pics or swatch them yet, but I just know I'm going to love them!!   I don't think I ever posted a photo of the ones I have, so just for fun, these are the 5 I started with. Bikini is my favorite of this group, followed by RonRon. Rose du desert is a gorgeous shade, but the formula is really sheer & has to be reapplied often. I'm assuming all the sheer shades are like this? So, no more sheers for me lol


  Hi thank you for the swatches what lovely colours ️️Perfect .


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE] Yay!!!!  Team mauve love!!!!![/COLOR]:woot:


 :nods: 


elegant-one said:


> And it was your first love!!! I remember :haha:


 it was!! :lol: retty:


----------



## beautycool (Oct 22, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I don't feel I have to reapply the sheer RL more than I would expect and no issues building up color.


  Nope me included I don't find I have to reapply lots throughout the day maybe after three hours but that's normal with me with any lipstick  actually prob four hours with a matte three half  My sheer red can last me through drinks and my lunch I did the test lol didn't I then posted what I had to eat and still on my lips  I would like a liner though and not sure which I would put with the red sheer ?


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 22, 2015)

I lost a bit of faith in sheer RL when it didn't even survive two sips of coffee! Geez!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 22, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I lost a bit of faith in sheer RL when it didn't even survive two sips of coffee! Geez!


  Yikes!  I was gonna reply to [@]beautycool[/@] that mine survived a couple drinks but definitely not food.  Just goes to remind us how we all have different body chemistries that hold onto makeup differently as well as wear the colors differently.


----------



## Psych1 (Oct 22, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Hi thank you for the swatches what lovely colours ️️Perfect .


  Hi BC!!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Yes, give me mauve lips please


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> it was!!


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 22, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Yikes! I was gonna reply to @beautycool that mine survived a couple drinks but definitely not food. Just goes to remind us how we all have different body chemistries that hold onto makeup differently as well as wear the colors differently.


 
  Exactly. I have no problem holding onto TF sheers, Chanel sheers, or Lancome sheers. Crazy! Still, I do love it. It's just exceptionally needy and for times when I won't be eating, drinking...  or even barely breathing.

  I'm going to try a satin and a matte soon to see if those work out better. My lips deepen everything, if that helps.


----------



## beautycool (Oct 23, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Yikes!  I was gonna reply to [@]beautycool[/@] that mine survived a couple drinks but definitely not food.  Just goes to remind us how we all have different body chemistries that hold onto makeup differently as well as wear the colors differently.


  Oh yes defo agree there . And I would but another when this one has gone it's my perfect red  I don't wear reds. But omg this one perfect love it love it too much  I was really impressed that it lasted whilst having a cup of tea and a sandwich at home  I think it may of budged a tad but not a lot  I cannot really remember but I had written what I did in this thread somewhere that I done the food test lol  It may of budged abit  but I don't think it did  When I first recieved it I was so excited . And really did think I wouldn't like it much as it's red  I think we are all different and how everything wears on us all )) like above


----------



## beautycool (Oct 23, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I lost a bit of faith in sheer RL when it didn't even survive two sips of coffee! Geez!


  Oh wow !!!!!! What it just came off !!! Tbh I did write how it was after my tea and sandwich and this was ages ago and I haven't worn it much or anything else  Being I come up with cold sores or something on my lips due to worry  So I not put it on for ages And I love it and just cannot wear it ATM  makes me sad but I cannot wait to wear it xx We just different some it may last some it may not  Maybe it's the same for other colours too I mean others like the mattes and the satin  Unless they both don't come off for a while ?  See I may try a satin it may not last on myself  Where as it may last on others I don't know as not bought one as of yet  Being I got what ever on my mouth it's horrid so I'm not into lipsticks atm for obvious reasons   I know the tom ford summer sheers from this year didn't last long but we are all diff


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 23, 2015)

beautycool said:


> I know the tom ford summer sheers from this year didn't last long but we are all diff


    I hope that clears up soon BC!!!


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 23, 2015)

Made my order, no thanks to Sephora.  Now I need to do research on nudes, Tutuelle is calling my name but I doubt my pigmented lips can pull it off.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 23, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Now I need to do research on nudes, Tutuelle is calling my name but I doubt my pigmented lips can pull it off.


    That's my concern too, Starletta.  I really want both Just Nothing and Tutuelle but I'm afraid Tutuelle in particular 
   will be too light foe me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 23, 2015)

@Mizani I finally had time and some decent enough light for swatches of YSL Grenat Satisfaction and CL Djalouzi:









Top Swatch:       YSL Grenat Satisfaction
Bottom Swatch:  CL Djalouzi

​Both lipsticks appear to have more brown and are darker IRL than they appear here.


----------



## beautycool (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks meddie  in trying to get rid of them  Atm I have also run out of alcohol type stuff to wipe my lipsticks over with  Mmm anyone know where I can get something for this from ?  I'm in UK so I wouldn't know  Hubby got my last lot from his friends wife but since moving he don't see him  so I nee to buy some now


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 23, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Hubby got my last lot from his friends wife but since moving he don't see him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Oh I hope you're not too uncomfortable BC.  The pharmacy should have all sorts of cold sore meds & ointments that can be purchased w/o a prescription---OTC.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 23, 2015)

Yay I just got my Belly Bloom and I love it! It's such a classy shade, more like a MLBB shade on me. For some reason when I put it on, I immediately thought wedding lol. Maybe I will wear it on my wedding day but I'm happy I took a chance and tried it because it was love at first swipe.

  Now I'm done forreal because I know I don't want any of the sheers, I have Bengali & Rouge matte and that's it for the mattes and now I have all the satins that I can pull off. It's a bitter sweet feeling though because these lipsticks truly stole my heart lol especially since I won't be buying anymore Tom Ford lipsticks.

  My CL lippies

  Miss Clichy
  Bengali matte
  Rouge matte
  Miss Lou
  Belly Bloom
  Me Nude


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That's my concern too, Starletta.  I really want both Just Nothing and Tutuelle but I'm afraid Tutuelle in particular
> will be too light foe me.


 
  It's Beauty Professor's swatches on the lips that are really bothering me out of all that I've seen.

  One of the things I do want from this line is a wonderful nude. Now, to research which one works for me. NARS Julie is the closest thing I have to a nude that's perfect for me at the moment, and it's peachy.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 23, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> It's Beauty Professor's swatches on the lips that are really bothering me out of all that I've seen.
> 
> One of the things I do want from this line is a wonderful nude. Now, to research which one works for me. NARS Julie is the closest thing I have to a nude that's perfect for me at the moment, and it's peachy.


  Me Nude has been very kind to me---I love it!  It's my HG nude ATM.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 23, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Yay I just got my Belly Bloom and I love it! It's such a classy shade, more like a MLBB shade on me. For some reason when I put it on, I immediately thought wedding lol. Maybe I will wear it on my wedding day but I'm happy I took a chance and tried it because it was love at first swipe.
> 
> Now I'm done forreal because I know I don't want any of the sheers, I have Bengali & Rouge matte and that's it for the mattes and now I have all the satins that I can pull off. It's a bitter sweet feeling though because these lipsticks truly stole my heart lol especially since I* won't be buying anymore Tom Ford lipsticks.*
> 
> ...


    That's so awesome!!!!  I love it when a good plan comes together!!!  That's so great if it works for your wedding day!!!!
  I have 9 CLs now and hope to decide on a 10th soon.  Like you I'm swearing off TF lippies for a while.  I don't want to risk anymore turning bad on me.  So disappointing.


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Me Nude has been very kind to me---I love it!  It's my HG nude ATM.


 
  I'm afraid of it and Rococette pulling orangey on me.

  I suspect Just Nothing will probably suit me better, but I am obsessing over Tutuelle


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That's so awesome!!!!  I love it when a good plan comes together!!!  That's so great if it works for your wedding day!!!!
> I have 9 CLs now and hope to decide on a 10th soon.  Like you I'm swearing off TF lippies for a while.  I don't want to risk anymore turning bad on me.  So disappointing.


Yeah I've went back and forth over the TF issue and decided I can't do it.

  It would be a little different if the lipsticks were in the same price range as Chanel/YSL but at $52 it's not worth it for me.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 23, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I'm afraid of it and Rococette pulling orangey on me.
> 
> I suspect Just Nothing will probably suit me better, but I am obsessing over Tutuelle


Rococette pulling orange? Rococette is a mauvey/pink color, I tried it but I can't pull off mauvey. 

  Now Belly Bloom might pull orange on you and after seeing it I wouldn't recommend that one for you. 

  I think rococette would work well for you if you want a pinky nude and Just Nothing if you want brown.


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 23, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Rococette pulling orange? Rococette is a mauvey/pink color, I tried it but I can't pull off mauvey.
> 
> Now Belly Bloom might pull orange on you and after seeing it I wouldn't recommend that one for you.
> 
> I think rococette would work well for you if you want a pinky nude and Just Nothing if you want brown.


 
  Rococette is reminding me of NARS Jane in a lot of the swatches- which pulled orange on me. I have very, very strongly pigmented lips.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 23, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Rococette is reminding me of NARS Jane in a lot of the swatches- which pulled orange on me. I have very, very strongly pigmented lips.


  I dont think it is similar to Jane. It is closer to shades like TF Negligee!! A mauvey pink shade!!


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 23, 2015)

Um.

  I'm done for now. I just pulled the trigger on #3 today. That was driven by:



Moment of clarity on a decision 	
And seeing how quickly I'm going to get the lipstick I ordered this AM from Nordstrom.


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I dont think it is similar to Jane. It is closer to shades like TF Negligee!! A mauvey pink shade!!


  AHA!!!!

  We're both right. Negligee pulls brown on me, not mauvey pink.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 23, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Um.
> 
> I'm done for now. I just pulled the trigger on #3 today. That was driven by:
> 
> ...


Which ones did you get?


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 23, 2015)

love Djalouzi!   And no, I haven't gotten Me Nude or Loubeach yet.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 23, 2015)

I think I need to take a trip downtown to saks.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 23, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I think I need to take a trip downtown to saks.


Yes you get the luxury to be able to go play with these babies in person and you might like one that you haven't considered.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 23, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Yeah I've went back and forth over the TF issue and decided I can't do it.
> 
> It would be a little different if the lipsticks were in the same price range as Chanel/YSL but at $52 it's not worth it for me.


   It's not worth it for me any any price point!!!
  ​


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 23, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I think I need to take a trip downtown to saks.


   That might be best, so you can see them up close & personal.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 23, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Um.
> 
> I'm done for now. I just pulled the trigger on #3 today. That was driven by:
> 
> ...


   I appreciate the Nordies shipping changes so far.   I ordered a Chanel lipstick on Tuesday and got it on Friday!!!  I've never gotten anything from Nordies that fast---EVER!!!!


----------



## ashievic (Oct 23, 2015)

I agree with my MM. Regardless of the price point, having a lip product go rancid so quickly is unacceptable. Actually any product turing yucky is wrong.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 23, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I agree with my MM. Regardless of the price point, having a lip product go rancid so quickly is unacceptable. Actually any product turing yucky is wrong.


----------



## Psych1 (Oct 24, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> AHA!!!!  We're both right. Negligee pulls brown on me, not mauvey pink.


  Same here. My lips aren't super pigmented, but shades like negligee & First Time pull orangey & brownish on me, which are my least favorites shades to wear on my lips. That's why I changed my mind on Rococcota, I can see it turning a burnt orange on me.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 24, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I think I need to take a trip downtown to saks.


   Yay!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 24, 2015)

[@]Psych1[/@]. Still waiting to see Impera on you...bet it's


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]@Mizani  I finally had time and some decent enough light for swatches of YSL Grenat Satisfaction and CL Djalouzi:[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  These both look beautiful on you!  No wonder you like this kind of shade.


----------



## beautycool (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi thanks medgal because I suffer from them but never loads just one but I have got more this year this time I had lip stuff already and I bought some more other stuff .  It's also a nerve run down thing for me but gees I hadn't had one for ages n ages really this year I think this year jan/feb  Well I think anyhow   Once next month over with hopefully I get some answers the answers we wanna hear and then I can stop worrying xx Anyhow hope your all ok )))))))) in this thread love seeing people's swatches I cannot even wear my sheer red for my birthday on Halloween because if cold sores do clear up I will start wearing lipstick when totally cleared like a month later just to neon the safe side   I'm going to be buying more at some point )) but not yet maybe just before Christmas or just after ))


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 24, 2015)

FINALLY got the rest of the swatches. 










  Dead center, left to right: CL Miss Loubi, YSL 52, MAC Everybody’s Talking (at the far right end on it’s own)
  Top row, left to right: MAC Fashion Force, LC Suedeberry, MUFE aqua rouge 18, MAC Vegas Volt, Korres Peach, MAC Go For Girlie, Coco Mademoiselle Glossimer, (Miss Loubi and 52), Smashbox Electric Pink, MAC Bare Hug, Sugar Coral, MAC Pink Lemonade, MAC Make Me Gorgeous, YSL 17
  Middle row, left to right: MAC Play it Soft, OCC Trollop, Dior 578, MAC Meteoric, MAC Tropic Tonic, MAC Be a Lady, YSL 51, MAC Betty Bright, (Miss Loubi and 52), NARS Kelly, OCC Radiate, Tarte Dazzled, MAC Costa Chic, MAC Little Buddha, MAC Toxic Tale, OCC Queen
  Bottom row, left to right: NARS Natalie, MAC Burmese Kiss, MAC Lady at Play, MAC Toying Around, YSL 36, MAC Pretty Boy, MAC Star Quality


  VERY impressed by the texture and pigmentation of this one. PERFECT. At first I thought that YSL 52 was pinker and oranger than Miss Loubi, but now I think Miss Loubi is just darker. YSL 52 is my go to coral. My second favorite coral on the entire earth is MAC Make Me Gorgeous, which is also not too far off. The closest match in color and texture is probably MAC Burmese Kiss. Dang near exact.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I dont think it is similar to Jane. It is closer to shades like TF Negligee!! A mauvey pink shade!!


  Hmmmm...well Negligee does pull orangey brown on me....if AWS won't give me her lips I may need yours!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 24, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Hmmmm...well Negligee does pull orangey brown on me....if AWS won't give me her lips I may need yours!


  :haha:


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 24, 2015)

Look what I figured out how to do!!!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 24, 2015)

@LauraLara You are so awesome


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 24, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> @LauraLara You are so awesome


I was getting so tired of counting down each row trying to find which color it was I was getting mad at MYSELF lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 24, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> These both look beautiful on you! No wonder you like this kind of shade.


  Thanks Allie----vampy shades w/too much purple look horrid on me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 24, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Hmmmm...well Negligee does pull orangey brown on me....if AWS won't give me her lips I may need yours!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 24, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


 Seems you're in demand!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 24, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> FINALLY got the rest of the swatches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Holy cow!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 24, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Look what I figured out how to do!!!


    This was quite a feat.  My hats off to you.  Miss Loubi is really pretty!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol:





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]Seems you're in demand!!![/COLOR]:haha:


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> This was quite a feat.


  No, that's quite an arm...........a very very long arm


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 25, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Look what I figured out how to do!!!


That is the longest looking arm I've ever seen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I'm shopping off of it. Thanks for all the work.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 25, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I think I need to take a trip downtown to saks.








 I love any excuse to go to Sake Fifth Avenue. Enjoy.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 25, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Look what I figured out how to do!!!


  Nice. I have very few of the shades you shared. They are all pretty tho.


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 25, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> That is the longest looking arm I've ever seen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol well I'm 5'7", that's pretty tall right, tall people have long arms? Now if only I had long legs... But I STILL ran out of room! I just love you guys and it's so fun to share makeup stuff. I think your swatches are the best, close up, high resolution, clear view of texture, good lighting. I guess I'm going for quantity! I can always put them on my husband too if anyone wants a NC 40-45 swatch! I just had a funny vision of me swatching all my lipsticks on my husbands back while he's at his desk trying to do his homework.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 25, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Lol well I'm 5'7", that's pretty tall right, tall people have long arms? Now if only I had long legs... But I STILL ran out of room! I just love you guys and it's so fun to share makeup stuff. I think your swatches are the best, close up, high resolution, clear view of texture, good lighting. I guess I'm going for quantity! I can always put them on my husband too if anyone wants a NC 40-45 swatch! I just had a funny vision of me swatching all my lipsticks on my husbands back while he's at his desk trying to do his homework.








 Is he hairy? That would be so funny!!!! I can't believe you got all of those swatches on & done so neatly! Its so pretty to look at 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Aww, thanks so much dear, that is really sweet of you to say


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 25, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Is he hairy? That would be so funny!!!! I can't believe you got all of those swatches on & done so neatly! Its so pretty to look at
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's got a little hair on the back of the neck, but I make him let me shave him  TMI!!!! So I think it would work lol


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 25, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> He's got a little hair on the back of the neck, but I make him let me shave him  TMI!!!! So I think it would work lol








Anything for a makeup swatch! Too funny/cute!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 25, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Lol well I'm 5'7", that's pretty tall right, tall people have long arms? Now if only I had long legs... But I STILL ran out of room! I just love you guys and it's so fun to share makeup stuff. I think your swatches are the best, close up, high resolution, clear view of texture, good lighting. I guess I'm going for quantity! I can always put them on my husband too if anyone wants a NC 40-45 swatch! I just had a funny vision of me swatching all my lipsticks on my husbands back while he's at his desk trying to do his homework.


  LOL poor guy. 

  thanks for doing that.  How do you write the names on the pictures?


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 25, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL poor guy.
> 
> thanks for doing that.  How do you write the names on the pictures?


On a mac, you open it in Preview, then go to tools, then annotate, then text


----------



## beautycool (Oct 25, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Look what I figured out how to do!!!


  That's brilliant glad you did this as the first picture was too confusing for me lol but thank you love it with all the names by the lipsticks  Very long arm and must of taken you ages Hun thanks again Hun xx


----------



## beautycool (Oct 25, 2015)

Think I do like miss loubi even though that's on my wish list )


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 25, 2015)

LMK if you run into any other swatches of mine you want labeled and I'll label the pics


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 26, 2015)

Got the first part of my mini haul: Simple Nude NP and.... Bikini lipstick.

  Who knows when I'll get/what condition I'll be getting my other lipsticks. Nordstrom has seen fit to send them USPS First Class. UGH.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> No, that's quite an arm...........a very very long arm






​I should have such long arms---but then I'm a wee person so I'd look a bitt ape--like.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Think I do like miss loubi even though that's on my wish list
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I do too BC.  It wasn't on my WL but it is now!!!!!


----------



## tobysmama (Oct 26, 2015)

Did you place your order with the regular shipping? I have several items in my cart but read this slow shipping and issue and I'm wondering if it would make any difference if I pay for overnight shipping.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 26, 2015)

Overnight is always worth it however that's not always the case with 2 day shipping.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Got the first part of my mini haul: Simple Nude NP and.... Bikini lipstick.
> 
> Who knows when I'll get/what condition I'll be getting my other lipsticks. Nordstrom has seen fit to send them USPS First Class. UGH.


   I hope it's not too long Starletta!!!!


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I hope it's not too long Starletta!!!!


 
  Hopefully Wednesday for one, Thursday for the other (best case scenario).

  I see myself picking up 4-5 more polishes and 2-3 more lipsticks during the VIB sale. Yikes. At least I'm closing in on the nail collection.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Hopefully Wednesday for one, Thursday for the other (best case scenario).
> 
> I see myself picking up 4-5 more polishes and 2-3 more lipsticks during the VIB sale. Yikes. At least I'm closing in on the nail collection.


 That's not bad.  I actually like getting a box everyday




   Perhaps just 1 more lipstick for me during the sale-----that will give me a respectable total of 10.  I love them so 
   much.  I'm wearing Me Nude _again_ today!!!


----------



## tobysmama (Oct 27, 2015)

I have been patiently waiting for RL in Matte finish to be back in stock- no luck so far but I saw that they have the trio in stock but I have already bought the satin finish. I'm about to just order it and give my mom the satin in the single box for Christmas. Still eyeing that Escatin. Part of me wants to wait till the VIB sale but what if they don't stick them in time... Help me make a decision.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 27, 2015)

tobysmama said:


> I have been patiently waiting for RL in Matte finish to be back in stock- no luck so far but I saw that they have the trio in stock but I have already bought the satin finish. I'm about to just order it and give my mom the satin in the single box for Christmas. Still eyeing that Escatin. Part of me wants to wait till the VIB sale but what if they don't stick them in time... Help me make a decision.


I think getting the trio and gifting your mom the single is a great idea! The way these lipsticks are selling, I wouldn't wait around for the holiday sales if it's a shade you really want now.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 27, 2015)

Louis Vuitton, though. https://instagram.com/p/9Wb422o0Hb/


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Louis Vuitton, though. https://instagram.com/p/9Wb422o0Hb/


 Lol


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Lol


  Autocorrect? Looks pretty


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 27, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Louis Vuitton, though. https://instagram.com/p/9Wb422o0Hb/


  I thought for a second that I'm going to be broke forever


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I thought for a second that I'm going to be broke forever :lol:


 Me too!! I was like nooooooo :lol:


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 27, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I thought for a second that I'm going to be broke forever :lol:


  I dare not even speak it aloud lol


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Looks pretty


 Yes the shade is very pretty!! :eyelove:


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 27, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I dare not even speak it aloud lol


  so true....


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 27, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Louis Vuitton, though. https://instagram.com/p/9Wb422o0Hb/


  Lol!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 27, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> Lol!





JerseyGirl said:


> so true....


  :haha:


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 27, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I thought for a second that I'm going to be broke forever
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 That shade is reallllllly pretty!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :lmao:  :lol:  That shade is reallllllly pretty!!!


 :lol: I was like Louis Vuitton too :shock: :lmao:


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I was like Louis Vuitton too








Like that wouldn't be an expensive rabbit hole


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Like that wouldn't be an expensive rabbit hole


  Not at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It would be priced at like $250 and then we will go ohhhhhhh we can buy 2 CL's for that price. CL is sooo cheap


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Not at all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes exactly!!!!...that is kind of how we do makeup math 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Who would have ever thought we would pay $90 for a ls...many times too


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 27, 2015)

That is exactly how Miss Clichy looks on me.


----------



## Haven (Oct 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Not at all :lol:  It would be priced at like $250 and then we will go ohhhhhhh we can buy 2 CL's for that price. CL is sooo cheap  :lmao:


  LOL!


----------



## Haven (Oct 27, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Yes exactly!!!!...that is kind of how we do makeup math  :haha:  Who would have ever thought we would pay $90 for a ls...many times too


  I don't want to add up how much this lipstick launch has cost me. I plan to wait for the VIB sale if I want to purchase any more. I really shouldn't buy any more.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 27, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> That is exactly how Miss Clichy looks on me.


  It looks amazing.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 27, 2015)

Haven said:


> I really shouldn't buy any more.


  Yes yes yes, that's what we always say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They sold out of so many during the sale. What's next on your list?


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 27, 2015)

No clue when my ghetto First Class Mail CLs are coming.

  Or what shape they will be in since I have a METAL MAILBOX.

  Nordstrom, we're breaking up.


----------



## tobysmama (Oct 27, 2015)

Anyone have any experience in returning something from Saks purchased online? I'm in Jacksonville, FL and it looks like to find a Saks store here you have to drive several hours! My concern is i purchased the item 5 weeks ago and I really haven't had the time to take care of it. Every single review online are negative. Will they still a refund even if it's past 30 days?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Louis Vuitton, though. https://instagram.com/p/9Wb422o0Hb/


    Unsee, unsee, unsee


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]   Unsee, unsee, unsee[/COLOR]


  RIGHT???!!  I have such a soft spot for colors like that.  Do not need, but it looks fantastic!


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 27, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> RIGHT???!! I have such a soft spot for colors like that. Do not need, but it looks fantastic!


 
  No worries, I'm running out of retailers so soon I won't have to worry about buying any more!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2015)

tobysmama said:


> I have been patiently waiting for RL in Matte finish to be back in stock- no luck so far but I saw that they have the trio in stock but I have already bought the satin finish. I'm about to just order it and give my mom the satin in the single box for Christmas. Still eyeing that Escatin. Part of me wants to wait till the VIB sale but what if they don't stick them in time... Help me make a decision.


   Great gift idea!!!!  And truly thoughtful of you.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I think getting the trio and gifting your mom the single is a great idea! The way these lipsticks are selling, *I wouldn't wait around for the holiday sales if it's a shade you really want now.*


 Good point.  The popular shades just don't stay in stock.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Looks pretty


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Yes exactly!!!!..*.that is kind of how we do makeup math *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's exactly how we do makeup math


----------



## figarro (Oct 27, 2015)

tobysmama said:


> Anyone have any experience in returning something from Saks purchased online? I'm in Jacksonville, FL and it looks like to find a Saks store here you have to drive several hours! My concern is i purchased the item 5 weeks ago and I really haven't had the time to take care of it. Every single review online are negative. Will they still a refund even if it's past 30 days?


I've made 2 returns after 30 days, they still gave me the refunds.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]   Unsee, unsee, unsee[/COLOR]





Medgal07 said:


> :haha:


   Uh-oh lol


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 28, 2015)

I know I've fallen down the rabbit hole....

  I'm going to keep working on my nail collection since you can almost get 2 for 1 lipstick. Makeup math.

  (Not that I haven't nabbed a few lipsticks!)


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 28, 2015)

*flail*

  Just Nothing is everything.


----------



## tobysmama (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanks for the encouragement ladies ️ I'm a happy girl today ️️️


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 28, 2015)

tobysmama said:


> Thanks for the encouragement ladies ️ I'm a happy girl today ️️️


  So FABULOUS!!!! Enjoy!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 28, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> *flail*  Just Nothing is everything.


  Yay!  Glad you like it.  I love mine, too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2015)

tobysmama said:


> Thanks for the encouragement ladies ️ I'm a happy girl today ️️️


 I absolutely LOVE the way they're packaged!!!!  So nice!  ENJOY!!!


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 28, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Yay!  Glad you like it.  I love mine, too!


  With Nats, I have finally found my perfect nude lip. Done.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 28, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> With Nats, I have finally found my perfect nude lip. Done.


  I'm not a liner gal, but Nats is tempting...


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> With Nats, I have finally found my perfect nude lip. Done.


   Nice!!!  I LOVE these liners!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'm not a liner gal, but Nats is tempting...


 Maybe try just one Allie


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]Maybe try just one Allie[/COLOR]oke:


  You!  :haha:  We'll see if it's around during VIB, then maybe....


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 28, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> You!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  It makes all the difference, trust me.


----------



## Psych1 (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm really behind on this thread, eek. So my Just Nothing & Impera arrived from sephora & they're amazingly beautiful! I'll post swatches tomorrow, but here's a quick pic. Based on the bullets, I'm thinking I'm going to love Impera. I'm hoping it pulls just as mauvey on my lips.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2015)

Psych1 said:


>


   Two new beauties!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They are lovely.  I hope you really enjoy them!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> You!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 29, 2015)

Finally wearing Bikini today... So far, so happy with my selections. I don't think I'll be buying a bunch of these, just the basics.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 29, 2015)

Psych1 said:


>


  Gorgeous.


----------



## Haven (Oct 29, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Yes yes yes, that's what we always say :haha:  They sold out of so many during the sale. What's next on your list?


  An easier question to answer would be which ones I plan to pass on. I am having a hard time making a decision, and I really need to limit myself given the price point. I have been thinking of pluminette as one option. Do you still love it?


----------



## Psych1 (Oct 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE] Two new beauties!!!!!!  ompom: They are lovely.  I hope you really enjoy them!!!!![/COLOR]





Vandekamp said:


> Gorgeous.


  Thank you so much, lovely ladies!!  I'm really excited about these two shades


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 29, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I'm really behind on this thread, eek. So my Just Nothing & Impera arrived from sephora & they're amazingly beautiful! I'll post swatches tomorrow, but here's a quick pic. Based on the bullets, I'm thinking I'm going to love Impera. I'm hoping it pulls just as mauvey on my lips.


  Can't wait to see the swatch! I'm thinking of getting Impera for my bff for Christmas.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2015)

Hmmm.... Miss Clichy or Rococotte?


----------



## Psych1 (Oct 29, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Can't wait to see the swatch! I'm thinking of getting Impera for my bff for Christmas.


  Amazing Christmas gift!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 29, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Hmmm.... Miss Clichy or Rococotte?


  ....both...?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> ....both...?


:lol: I'm tempted!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 29, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> :lol: I'm tempted!


  (Me too!). Those have both been on my radar.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> (Me too!). Those have both been on my radar.


They're so pretty! I'm sad Survivita is gone on Sephora.


----------



## Psych1 (Oct 29, 2015)

Here is a quick swatch of Impera and Just Nothing.  My pics always look so small on the screen, but they're much clearer when you click on them!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Here is a quick swatch of Impera and Just Nothing.  My pics always look so small on the screen, but they're much clearer when you click on them!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 29, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> They're so pretty! I'm sad Survivita is gone on Sephora.


  Oh I thought you got Survivita already, you should get Miss Clichy.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Oh I thought you got Survivita already, you should get Miss Clichy.


No, I havent been able to sadly. I think I'm going to take the plunge and get MC so I can finally move up a bit in Sephora points and wait patiently for Survivita to return.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2015)

So tempted to ditch Sephora for Neiman's though since NM has 10% cashback. Lol


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 29, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> So tempted to ditch Sephora for Neiman's though since NM has 10% cashback. Lol


  Do it! You really want Survivita so you should get it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Hmmm.... Miss Clichy or Rococotte?


   BOTH



​What I meant was both would look amazing on you and you really cant't go wrong with either.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> No, I havent been able to sadly. I think I'm going to take the plunge and get MC so I can finally move up a bit in Sephora points and wait patiently for Survivita to return.


   MC is a GREAT choice


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> So tempted to ditch Sephora for Neiman's though since NM has 10% cashback. Lol


   ......and Sephora's Ebates will likely remain low through the VIBR sale which starts next week.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2015)

Psych1 said:


>


 Yet, Impera looks mauvey pink on your wrist.  I hate when a shade does;t translate the way that I expected /hoped it would.  That' when I help it along w/by filling my lips w/a lip liner in the color that I hope to achieve.   I still really want Just Nothing.   It would be nice if Sephora would restock it for the VIBR sale.  Great swatches---thanks.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 29, 2015)

Haven said:


> An easier question to answer would be which ones I plan to pass on. I am having a hard time making a decision, and I really need to limit myself given the price point. I have been thinking of pluminette as one option. Do you still love it?








 Yes, I really do love Pluminette!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 29, 2015)

Psych1 said:


>


  NOOOOOOO! Really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanted it to be MAUVEY not brick. I was just going to order it, but I was waiting your thoughts. I LOVE LOVE LOVE Julian too.
  Thanks so much for the lovely swatches!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 29, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> NOOOOOOO! Really   I wanted it to be MAUVEY not brick. I was just going to order it, but I was waiting your thoughts. I LOVE LOVE LOVE Julian too. Thanks so much for the lovely swatches!


  It might still pull mauvey on you.


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 29, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> NOOOOOOO! Really
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I'm scared now since my lips tend to warm shades up.

  That is, if UPS ever coughs up Impera.

  *glares at window*


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 29, 2015)

Impera is a lot darker than I was expecting.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 29, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Impera is a lot darker than I was expecting.


  Is it mauvey on you?


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 29, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Is it mauvey on you?


 
  I'll let you know in a bit- I'm currently wearing a sheet mask!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 29, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I'll let you know in a bit- I'm currently wearing a sheet mask!


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 29, 2015)

OMG!

  Without lipliner (next experiment), Impera lacks any mauve and pulls warm. Above that, it's a MLBB + 0.25-0.5 shades on me! I _told_ y'all that I have extremely pigmented lips!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 29, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> OMG!
> 
> Without lipliner (next experiment), Impera lacks any mauve and pulls warm. Above that, it's a MLBB + 0.25-0.5 shades on me! I _told_ y'all that I have extremely pigmented lips!








 I have very pigmented lips too


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 29, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I have very pigmented lips too


 
  Mine are naturally just a little bit darker than NARS Dolce Vita appears in the tube.

  Color me stunned on Impera.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 29, 2015)

Psych1 said:


>


  Just gorgeous!


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 29, 2015)

Kinda shocked that I've fallen in love with my newest polish- Sweet Charity.

  Yes, it's super sheer.  Yes, you need quite a few thin coats.

  But it's just soft and ladylike.


----------



## laurennnxox (Oct 29, 2015)

I really really need to stay away from this thread. I haven't been posting but I've been lurking and I've been waaaaaaaaaanting some more of these!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]  ......and Sephora's Ebates will likely remain low through the VIBR sale which starts next week.[/COLOR]





Purple Popcorn said:


> Do it! You really want Survivita so you should get it!


Ugh, on back order at NM until December.  :shock: I'll just get the lower ebates. Lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> NOOOOOOO! Really
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   It's mauvey on me Sis.   We like mauvey!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Ugh, on back order at NM until December.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   So you're getting Survivita???


----------



## Psych1 (Oct 30, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Thanks for the swatches! I really like how Impera looks here


 Thank you!! It is really pretty, just not exactly what I was expecting


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 30, 2015)

Psych1 said:


>


  Both of these are gorgeous. However, for some reason my eyes are drawn to Just Nothing. It is such a beautiful everyday nude.


----------



## Psych1 (Oct 30, 2015)

Not the best swatches, but just wanted to do a quick comparison swatch of Tom Ford Julian and Impera for us mauve lovers.  You can see how brickey Impera looks next to a purpley mauve like Julian.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 30, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Not the best swatches, but just wanted to do a quick comparison swatch of Tom Ford Julian and Impera for us mauve lovers.  You can see how brickey Impera looks next to a purpley mauve like Julian.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 30, 2015)

Psych1 said:


>








 I'm shocked.I LOVE Julian. Thanks hun


----------



## Psych1 (Oct 30, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :shock:  I'm shocked.I LOVE Julian. Thanks hun


  Right?? I couldn't believe how it pulls so differently than what's in the bullet, at least on me.   Julian is  absolutely adore it!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Thank you so much, pretty!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

Psych1 said:


>


    Absolutely.  Next to Impera, Julian look straight up pink.


----------



## Psych1 (Oct 30, 2015)

Omg, Just Nothing is gorgeous!!!  I absolutely LOVE it!!


----------



## Psych1 (Oct 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]   I'm glad you weren't disappointed in Just Nothing.  I so hope Sephora  restocks it for the VIBR sale.[/COLOR]


  I sure hope so bc you NEED just nothing. It's really a very beautiful shade. On me it pulls like a plummy nude, really loving it!!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 30, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I sure hope so bc you NEED just nothing. It's really a very beautiful shade. On me it pulls like a plummy nude, really loving it!!


  Really!?  Maybe I should get Just Nothing?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I sure hope so bc you NEED just nothing. It's really a very beautiful shade. On me it pulls like a plummy nude, really loving it!!


   I'm definitely getting it....if it doesn't restock during the sale I'll wait for some other fiscally sound opportunity----it will be mine!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Really!?  Maybe I should get Just Nothing?


 YES!!!! Vee too.  Matchy matchy


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> YES!!!! Vee too.  Matchy matchy


  OMG...Matchy Matchy is just so darn cute & it makes me giggle every time


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> OMG...Matchy Matchy is just so darn cute & it makes me giggle every time






 We're so darn cute!!!!



Vee coined that one


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> We're so darn cute!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Vee coined that one


  I loved it the first time she posted it


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I loved it the first time she posted it


   Me too.  She's so sweet!!!


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 30, 2015)

Just Nothing is my new HG nude.


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 30, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I sure hope so bc you NEED just nothing. It's really a very beautiful shade. On me it pulls like a plummy nude, really loving it!!


  Interesting!!! I get no hints of plum, just an awesome nude.  But yes, everyone needs Just Nothing.


----------



## Psych1 (Oct 30, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Interesting!!! I get no hints of plum, just an awesome nude.  But yes, everyone needs Just Nothing.


  It may be my lips that create the plummy undertones. At first I thought it was going to be a basic nude, but with a full face of makeup, there was a beautiful shift and it's a lot more complex then just a basic nude on me. I also had on a plummy blush & shadow, so that could have caused it as well.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 30, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Not the best swatches, but just wanted to do a quick comparison swatch of Tom Ford Julian and Impera for us mauve lovers.  You can see how brickey Impera looks next to a purpley mauve like Julian.


  Thank you!!  This is really helpful!    





Psych1 said:


> Omg, Just Nothing is gorgeous!!!  I absolutely LOVE it!!


  I agree!  JN is amazing.  Everyone needs it.


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 30, 2015)

With the exception of Matte RL, I might be done!

  Here's the breakdown of what I purchased:

  Mattes:
  Just Nothing

  Sheers:
  Rouge Louboutin

  Satins:
  Rouge Louboutin
  Bikini
  Impera


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> But yes, everyone needs Just Nothing.


   Interesting how that shade is such a chameleon & plays so differently on each of us.  I'll definitely be getting Just Nothing.  I would have gotten it during the Sephora F & F sale but I missed the restock.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> With the exception of Matte RL, I might be done!
> 
> Here's the breakdown of what I purchased:
> 
> ...


   Is it safe to say Just Nothing is your fav amongst the 5???


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I agree! JN is amazing. Everyone needs it.


  Cut it out ladies---you'll make me want to get it before a sale


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> It may be my lips that create the plummy undertones. At first I thought it was going to be a basic nude, but with a full face of makeup, there was a beautiful shift and it's a lot more complex then just a basic nude on me. I also had on a plummy blush & shadow, so that could have caused it as well.


   The look sounds awesome!!!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]  Is it safe to say Just Nothing is your fav amongst the 5???:haha: [/COLOR]


  Meddy!  Just get it!  It's awesome.  I only have two so far (JN and sheer RL), and I wear JN all the time.  It's perfect.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 30, 2015)

dang it...it's BO on Nordies


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Is it safe to say Just Nothing is your fav amongst the 5???


  Shockingly, yes.  I was lusting after Bikini this whole time!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 30, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Just Nothing is my new HG nude.


  I can certainly see why. It is gorgeous.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 30, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> With the exception of Matte RL, I might be done!
> 
> Here's the breakdown of what I purchased:
> 
> ...


  Is that all?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think you have most of them. Lol. Do you like Ron Ron?


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 30, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> dang it...it's BO on Nordies


  Bummer. Don't you hate that?


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 30, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Bummer. Don't you hate that?


 YES! Lol


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 30, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Is that all?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  LOL, I only have 5. There are others around here with far larger collections.

  I like Ron Ron but have no idea what it would look like on my lips!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 30, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> LOL, I only have 5. There are others around here with far larger collections.
> 
> I like Ron Ron but have no idea what it would look like on my lips!


  Ron Ron is my favorite. I guess largely because it is purple/lavender. I like the red matte lipstick too. I am going to let Santa get it for me though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Meddy! Just get it! It's awesome. I only have two so far (JN and sheer RL), and I wear JN all the time. It's perfect.


   It's on my short list---I already have nine of thesebabies and certainly welcome a 10th



I have and love Me Nude---so far that's my HG nude.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> dang it...it's BO on Nordies


    We'll get it Sis---besides which, Ebates is low right now.  As strategic shoppers, we want at least 10% cash back.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]  It's on my short list---I already have nine of these[/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]babies and certainly welcome a 10th[/COLOR]:happydance: [COLOR=EE82EE]I have and love Me Nude---so far that's my HG nude.[/COLOR]


  Yeah Me Nude is the only nude for me.


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (Oct 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]   We'll get it Sis---besides which, Ebates is low right now.  As strategic shoppers, we want at least 10% cash back.[/COLOR]


 Can eBates be used in conjunction with a sale?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Yeah Me Nude is the only nude for me.






It's good!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

KelseeBrianaJai said:


> Can eBates be used in conjunction with a sale?


   Absolutely.  You may find that the percentage cash back is reduced during a sale, but the idea is to _always_ use it.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]   We'll get it Sis---besides which, Ebates is low right now.  As strategic shoppers, we want at least 10% cash back.[/COLOR]


NM might have it, I believe their cashback is at 10% right now    *EDIT* It's on back order.  :sigh:


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 31, 2015)

I will try again with Just Nothing during the Sephora sale if they have it. That was the one that I ordered from Saks that came cracked at the base and smooshed at the top.


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 31, 2015)

Wearing Impera today... it reminds me of Negligee on some people, but it's just LMBB and rosy on me.  I'll post photos later. No change using Nats LL.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 31, 2015)

I got Just Nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







it came back into stock at Nordies so I just ordered it. I had $60 in notes so it only cost me $36 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This really really sold me on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:

  http://beauteabible.co.uk/post/130212373683/christian-louboutin-beaute-lip-colour


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 31, 2015)

Yay and what a great deal!


----------



## Haven (Oct 31, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I got Just Nothing :lmao: :yaay: it came back into stock at Nordies so I just ordered it. I had $60 in notes so it only cost me $36 ompom:   This really really sold me on it :eyelove: :  http://beauteabible.co.uk/post/130212373683/christian-louboutin-beaute-lip-colour


  Congrats! I think that you will love it! It is my favorite nude lippie!


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (Oct 31, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I got Just Nothing :lmao: :yaay: it came back into stock at Nordies so I just ordered it. I had $60 in notes so it only cost me $36 ompom:   This really really sold me on it :eyelove: :  http://beauteabible.co.uk/post/130212373683/christian-louboutin-beaute-lip-colour


  Still says back ordered on my app. I guess I missed the restock


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 31, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I got Just Nothing :lmao: :yaay: it came back into stock at Nordies so I just ordered it. I had $60 in notes so it only cost me $36 ompom:   This really really sold me on it :eyelove: :  http://beauteabible.co.uk/post/130212373683/christian-louboutin-beaute-lip-colour


 :happydance:


----------



## Psych1 (Oct 31, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I got Just Nothing :lmao: :yaay: it came back into stock at Nordies so I just ordered it. I had $60 in notes so it only cost me $36 ompom:   This really really sold me on it :eyelove: :  http://beauteabible.co.uk/post/130212373683/christian-louboutin-beaute-lip-colour


  Yay!!!! So happy you got it, I think you're going to love it!! & what a great deal, Love Nordies notes!!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 31, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Yay!!!! So happy you got it, I think you're going to love it!! & what a great deal, Love Nordies notes!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 31, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I got Just Nothing
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Lucky you. This has been your week. The stars are all aligned.


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 31, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I got Just Nothing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Wonderful! You'll love it!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 31, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Wonderful! You'll love it!


  I was so excited


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 31, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I got Just Nothing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yay!! What a great deal!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 31, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I got Just Nothing :lmao: :yaay: it came back into stock at Nordies so I just ordered it. I had $60 in notes so it only cost me $36 ompom:   This really really sold me on it :eyelove: :  http://beauteabible.co.uk/post/130212373683/christian-louboutin-beaute-lip-colour


:yaay: Awesome Elegant!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> *EDIT* It's on back order.


 Yes.  I knew that or it would have been Meddy's.  Thanks love!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Wearing Impera today... it reminds me of Negligee on some people, but it's just LMBB and rosy on me.  I'll post photos later. No change using Nats LL.


   I absolutely love Impera!!!  Looking forward to your pics.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 31, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Yay!! What a great deal!!!


  So crazy over a darn lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Worried about how it will look on me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I got Just Nothing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Awesome Sis. 



Total SCORE!!!!!!  It's already backordered again until Nov 30.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 31, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Awesome Elegant!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2015)

KelseeBrianaJai said:


> Still says back ordered on my app. I guess I missed the restock


    Yes, until Nov 30.   You can toss it in your cart when Ebates is higher!!!  If you find a better deal elsewhere just cancel it.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Awesome Sis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I was so darn excited. They better not be messing with me like one other time when my order didn't show BO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its supposed to ship on my Birthday


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> So crazy over a darn lipstick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I think it will look AMAZING on you!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I was so darn excited. They better not be messing with me like one other time when my order didn't show BO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh that's so darned perfect!!!!!  That's Wednesday!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


I hope it ships sooner so it can be your birthday lippie!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh that's so darned perfect!!!!!  That's Wednesday!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes!!! That would be cool!!! I just ordered some low navy boots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank you Honey Bunny for the sweet & thoughtful early Birthday Wishes!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Yes!!! That would be cool!!! I *just ordered some low navy boots *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Yay for navy boots!!!!!  My grey ones arrived Saturday and I wore them Saturday.





   I hope t's your best one EVER!!!


----------



## beautycool (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi all  Had my birthday yesterday Halloween baby  and I wore my sheer red CL being my lips had cleared up  I exfoliated them first with elf exfoliater then wore the sheer red I must say lasted four hours it stuck like glue lol plus it left a stain on my lips ( to those that say it doesn't stick try exfoliating like hubby says it may need something to stick too lol )  Anyhow then I reapplied it and lasted three hours with no exfoliater lips as was eating crisps etc and drinking champers it wore off like three hours I found it wore well with exfoliated lips the first go round .  My husband said he liked the red on me  I said I should think so as it cost a lot  He said what I said yeah then I said no it's my fav it's just mac one lol so it cheap  He said mmmm it's prob one of those CL lipsticks I sat there and said no lol knowing full well it was I thought how would u know  Anyhow I then twigged he was on the CL website a few weeks back and saw the shoes and polish so obviously  saw the lipsticks lol I cannot wait to buy more and have a £20 evoucher I need to use still  so I'm thiking of buying another with the evoucher or do I buy my first charlotte t item I don't know  there's to much to buy ATM with little money  Defo want the chanel brushes I wonder if they sell out quickly


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yay for navy boots!!!!!  My grey ones arrived Saturday and I wore them Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Thanks Sis!!! I hope so too.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 1, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Defo want the chanel brushes I wonder if they sell out quickly


  Happy Birthday BC!!!! I'm happy you were able to wear your CL!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 1, 2015)

Happy birthday [@]beautycool[/@]!


----------



## beautycool (Nov 1, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Happy Birthday BC!!!! I'm happy you were able to wear your CL!!!





NaomiH said:


> Happy birthday [@]beautycool[/@]!


  Thank you both  had such a lovely day  thank you ️️


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 1, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Hi all  Had my birthday yesterday Halloween baby  and I wore my sheer red CL being my lips had cleared up  I exfoliated them first with elf exfoliater then wore the sheer red I must say lasted four hours it stuck like glue lol plus it left a stain on my lips ( to those that say it doesn't stick try exfoliating like hubby says it may need something to stick too lol )  Anyhow then I reapplied it and lasted three hours with no exfoliater lips as was eating crisps etc and drinking champers it wore off like three hours I found it wore well with exfoliated lips the first go round .  My husband said he liked the red on me  I said I should think so as it cost a lot  He said what I said yeah then I said no it's my fav it's just mac one lol so it cheap  He said mmmm it's prob one of those CL lipsticks I sat there and said no lol knowing full well it was I thought how would u know  Anyhow I then twigged he was on the CL website a few weeks back and saw the shoes and polish so obviously  saw the lipsticks lol I cannot wait to buy more and have a £20 evoucher I need to use still  so I'm thiking of buying another with the evoucher or do I buy my first charlotte t item I don't know  there's to much to buy ATM with little money  Defo want the chanel brushes I wonder if they sell out quickly


  Happy Birthday!! So glad you had a nice day!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 1, 2015)

Happy Birthday [@]beautycool[/@]


----------



## beautycool (Nov 1, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> Happy Birthday!! So glad you had a nice day!!


  Thank you Hun  it went so quickly yesterday  So I'm celebrating again today lol and having my cake in bit after dinner


----------



## beautycool (Nov 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Happy Birthday [@]beautycool[/@]


  Thank you ))) ️


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 1, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Thank you ))) ️


  Happy Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## beautycool (Nov 1, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Happy Happy Birthday!!!!


  Thank you my day was excellent yesterday thank you so so much ️️


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Thanks Sis!!! I hope so too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    I hope you had a marvelous day BC


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 1, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Defo want the chanel brushes I wonder if they sell out quickly


  Happy Birthday lady. I hope you had a wonderful day.


----------



## beautycool (Nov 1, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Happy Birthday lady. I hope you had a wonderful day.ompom: :stars:


  Was brilliant thank you )))


----------



## beautycool (Nov 1, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Happy Birthday lady. I hope you had a wonderful day.ompom: :stars:


  Thank you


----------



## beautycool (Nov 1, 2015)

Thank y all  all for my birthday wishes  Much appreciated thank you again ️️


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 1, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Thank you my day was excellent yesterday thank you so so much ️️


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 1, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 1, 2015)

Happy Birthday BC!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 1, 2015)

Happy birthday BC!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 2, 2015)

Guess who just got a "delayed" notice from Nordies on the Just Nothing lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













so sad.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Guess who just got a "delayed" notice from Nordies on the Just Nothing lipstick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Noooooooo. Say it isn't so. Bummer. Fingers crossed that it will make its way to you after the delay.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 2, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Defo want the chanel brushes I wonder if they sell out quickly


  Looks like I'm late to the birthday party, but HAPPY BIRTHDAY, @beautycool!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Halloween is my favorite, so that's awesome!!


----------



## beautycool (Nov 2, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Looks like I'm late to the birthday party, but HAPPY BIRTHDAY, @beautycool !!!    Halloween is my favorite, so that's awesome!!


  Ah it's ok thank you   Thank you all I wasn't on here on my birthday so no one knew really I don't think !  Yeah Halloween is quite cool to have a birthday lol  And I do like Halloween  Mmmmm hubby's is Christmas Day it was like we suppose to be together as what's the odds in that marrying someone with a special which is also someone birthday if that makes sense  . Thank you all so much ️️


----------



## beautycool (Nov 2, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Happy Birthday!


  Hi thank you ️


----------



## beautycool (Nov 2, 2015)

yahhhh my first post where I have quated a lot and it's all worked out fine  Excellent lol   Thanks everyone for birthday messages again


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Guess who just got a "delayed" notice from Nordies on the Just Nothing lipstick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    NO WAY!!!!! 



 That's unusual for Nordies.  I'm sure that's a CL issue!!!  Other merchants are backordered with these too.


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm late too but happy birthday @beautycool


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Guess who just got a "delayed" notice from Nordies on the Just Nothing lipstick  :whoa: :nope: :weep: so sad.


   Oh, my. I am bracing myself for a tempting Swatch Queen pic lol


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Guess who just got a "delayed" notice from Nordies on the Just Nothing lipstick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Bummer!!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Guess who just got a "delayed" notice from Nordies on the Just Nothing lipstick  :whoa: :nope: :weep: so sad.


NOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## beautycool (Nov 2, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I'm late too but happy birthday @beautycool ompom:


   That's ok Hun lol it really don't matter ️But thank you though  Sometimes birthdays are forgotton about on days that other things happen on )))  But still love my Halloween birthday lol )))))) Thanks Hun


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm so bummed about the lipstick, but I got to complain about it to the assistant to Mr. Nordstrom  guy today. I'm not sure that this is sitting well with me though tonight. You guys will get a kick out of this Nordies story today.

  So the USPS mail lady shows up (I'm outside) & I see her struggling with this huge box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 IT"S A BABY CAR SEAT!!! I'm all excited! Hmmm, did someone send this as a gift to the new soon to be grandparents...aww, how sweet is that. So I call Nordies CS to see if they can tell me who sent the car seat to me & they tell me to open up the outside clear shipping label which I did......it's my shipping invoice for my MAC Pink lip bag that sat at the same new warehouse for 5 freakin days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Oh dear heavens this is getting ridiculous with them. They are having UPS pick the car seat up tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How is that for crazy timing.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I'm so bummed about the lipstick, but I got to complain about it to the assistant to Mr. Nordstrom  guy today. I'm not sure that this is sitting well with me though tonight. You guys will get a kick out of this Nordies story today.  So the USPS mail lady shows up (I'm outside) & I see her struggling with this huge box :shock:  IT"S A BABY CAR SEAT!!! I'm all excited! Hmmm, did someone send this as a gift to the new soon to be grandparents...aww, how sweet is that. So I call Nordies CS to see if they can tell me who sent the car seat to me & they tell me to open up the outside clear shipping label which I did......it's my shipping invoice for my MAC Pink lip bag that sat at the same new warehouse for 5 freakin days  :thud: :huh:  Oh dear heavens this is getting ridiculous with them. They are having UPS pick the car seat up tomorrow :sigh: How is that for crazy timing.


 :shock:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I'm so bummed about the lipstick, but I got to complain about it to the assistant to Mr. Nordstrom  guy today. I'm not sure that this is sitting well with me though tonight. You guys will get a kick out of this Nordies story today.  So the USPS mail lady shows up (I'm outside) & I see her struggling with this huge box :shock:  IT"S A BABY CAR SEAT!!! I'm all excited! Hmmm, did someone send this as a gift to the new soon to be grandparents...aww, how sweet is that. So I call Nordies CS to see if they can tell me who sent the car seat to me & they tell me to open up the outside clear shipping label which I did......it's my shipping invoice for my MAC Pink lip bag that sat at the same new warehouse for 5 freakin days  :thud: :huh:  Oh dear heavens this is getting ridiculous with them. They are having UPS pick the car seat up tomorrow :sigh: How is that for crazy timing.


I almost thought this was going to end with them packaging your lip bag inside a car seat box! :lol:


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  Yes ^ exactly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I'm not sure Nordies will survive the holiday crazies at this rate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<-------that is how I felt today lol.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I almost thought this was going to end with them packaging your lip bag inside a car seat box!








 That wouldn't surprise me either. Or, maybe there is one in the box LOL! I didn't open it because they mail lady told me not to if I didn't order it.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :haha:  That wouldn't surprise me either. Or, maybe there is one in the box LOL! I didn't open it because they mail lady told me not to if I didn't order it.


 Can you imagine? :lmao:


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Can you imagine?


  I can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's probably in there


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Yes ^ exactly hboy: mg:  I'm not sure Nordies will survive the holiday crazies at this rate. :bangin:


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> CS: M'am but did you check under the car seat? Are you sure it isn't there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  died....yes, thats got to be the way it is


----------



## Haven (Nov 2, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Thank y all  all for my birthday wishes  Much appreciated thank you again ️️


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I'm so bummed about the lipstick, but I got to complain about it to the assistant to Mr. Nordstrom  guy today. I'm not sure that this is sitting well with me though tonight. You guys will get a kick out of this Nordies story today.
> 
> So the USPS mail lady shows up (I'm outside) & I see her struggling with this huge box
> 
> ...


  Oh wow!!  That's absolutely NUTS!!!!!  In a very eery way!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> died....yes, thats got to be the way it is


  You're lucky that big box wasn't filled w/lousy samples


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> For Real!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Maybe that what I should have told them was in the box lol


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I'm so bummed about the lipstick, but I got to complain about it to the assistant to Mr. Nordstrom  guy today. I'm not sure that this is sitting well with me though tonight. You guys will get a kick out of this Nordies story today.  So the USPS mail lady shows up (I'm outside) & I see her struggling with this huge box :shock:  IT"S A BABY CAR SEAT!!! I'm all excited! Hmmm, did someone send this as a gift to the new soon to be grandparents...aww, how sweet is that. So I call Nordies CS to see if they can tell me who sent the car seat to me & they tell me to open up the outside clear shipping label which I did......it's my shipping invoice for my MAC Pink lip bag that sat at the same new warehouse for 5 freakin days  :thud: :huh:  Oh dear heavens this is getting ridiculous with them. They are having UPS pick the car seat up tomorrow :sigh: How is that for crazy timing.


  Wow, that is just crazy. What has happened to Nordies? I hope they get their act together soon!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Completely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   YESSSSSS!!!


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (Nov 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Guess who just got a "delayed" notice from Nordies on the Just Nothing lipstick  :whoa: :nope: :weep: so sad.


       Oh no! Nordies is playing mind games :shock:


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I'm so bummed about the lipstick, but I got to complain about it to the assistant to Mr. Nordstrom  guy today. I'm not sure that this is sitting well with me though tonight. You guys will get a kick out of this Nordies story today.  So the USPS mail lady shows up (I'm outside) & I see her struggling with this huge box :shock:  IT"S A BABY CAR SEAT!!! I'm all excited! Hmmm, did someone send this as a gift to the new soon to be grandparents...aww, how sweet is that. So I call Nordies CS to see if they can tell me who sent the car seat to me & they tell me to open up the outside clear shipping label which I did......it's my shipping invoice for my MAC Pink lip bag that sat at the same new warehouse for 5 freakin days  :thud: :huh:  Oh dear heavens this is getting ridiculous with them. They are having UPS pick the car seat up tomorrow :sigh: How is that for crazy timing.


   Whaaaaat? Cuckoo.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 4, 2015)

I have my CL satin choice narrowed to Impera, Miss Clichy, and Belly Bloom....which one??!  Yes, one.


----------



## Haven (Nov 4, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I have my CL satin choice narrowed to Impera, Miss Clichy, and Belly Bloom....which one??!  Yes, one.


  I vote belly bloom.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I have my CL satin choice narrowed to Impera, Miss Clichy, and Belly Bloom....which one??! Yes, one.


   Allie, I think you would look stunning in Belly Bloom and Miss Clichy and Impera!!!



​You can't them in that order.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 4, 2015)

Haven said:


> I vote belly bloom.





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Allie, I think you would look stunning in Belly Bloom and Miss Clichy and Impera!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]​You can't them in that order.[/COLOR]:haha:


  Thanks!  I was leaning toward BB as a soft color for winter, but the others keep calling to me.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm going to say go bold with Miss Clichy! It's such a juicy berry shade that goes great with Winter and the holiday season. I'm not wearing Belly Bloom until Spring. I'm loving the look of rich & deep lips right now.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Thanks! I was leaning toward BB as a soft color for winter, but the others keep calling to me.


   I happen to love Impera.  I don't think you could go wrong with any of the three.


----------



## Haven (Nov 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I happen to love Impera.  I don't think you could go wrong with any of the three.[/COLOR]


  I agree! I think that it really depends on what range of colors you are wearing now.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I happen to love Impera.  I don't think you could go wrong with any of the three.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Haven*
> 
> ...


  Thanks!  I'll be honest, @Psych1's swatches of Impera have made me hesitant since I was also hoping for mauve, not brick.  I seriously wish I could just swatch these #$^& things in person!  I bet the stores that accept used returns would have way less loss if testers were more widely available.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Thanks!  I'll be honest, @Psych1 's swatches of Impera have made me hesitant since I was also hoping for mauve, not brick.  I seriously wish I could just swatch these #$^& things in person! * I bet the stores that accept used returns would have way less loss if testers were more widely available.*


Agreed, I have nowhere to swatch them either so I'm also dependent on swatch pics and reading people's thoughts.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I happen to love Impera.  I don't think you could go wrong with any of the three.


Did you swatch Impera? Does it pull brick like the swatch on you?


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 5, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Thanks!  I'll be honest, @Psych1's swatches of Impera have made me hesitant since I was also hoping for mauve, not brick.  I seriously wish I could just swatch these #$^& things in person!  I bet the stores that accept used returns would have way less loss if testers were more widely available.


  Did you look at the swatches on the CL website? Those have been the most accurate for me.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 5, 2015)

Impera, Miss Clichy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZO9DTqVm0Ao


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2015)

Haven said:


> I agree! I think that it really depends on what range of colors you are wearing now.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Did you swatch Impera? Does it pull brick like the swatch on you?


   I own Impera and it pulls pink on me, not brick.  It's funny how skin tones and undertones impact the way a lipstick appears.  I have a new Chanel lipstick and what a 
   chameleon it is.   In some lighting it appears pink and others it looks rust.

  I did post swatches of 8 of my lippies, including Impera here on the thread.  Check the swatch gallery in the upper right hand corner. It doesn't look rust at all on me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Agreed, I have nowhere to swatch them either so I'm also dependent on swatch pics and reading people's thoughts.


    It's hard deciding blindly


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   It's hard deciding blindly:sigh: [/COLOR]


Yeah it is,especially on such a pricey item.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Impera, Miss Clichy  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZO9DTqVm0Ao


Nooo....she not only reinforced my need for Miss Clichy, she made me need Impera, Sevillana and Djalouzi! :shock:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah it is,especially on such a pricey item.


    I think I got lucky w/some of the trickier shades like Me Nude, Zoulou, Lou Beach & Impera.  It just so happened that they all worked and I love them all.  Djalouzi was a 
   better pick for me than Eton Moi and the reds were just no brainers.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Nooo....she not only reinforced my need for Miss Clichy, she made me need Impera, Sevillana and Djalouzi! :shock:


  Yeah I like how Impera looks on her.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Yeah I like how Impera looks on her.


Me too, it looks so pretty


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Impera, Miss Clichy
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZO9DTqVm0Ao


  Oh we watched her first video.  I'm glad you got to see how Impera looks---it was pretty pink on her.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Me too, it looks so pretty


   Yes---not rust colored at all.


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 5, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Thanks!  I'll be honest, @Psych1 's swatches of Impera have made me hesitant since I was also hoping for mauve, not brick.  I seriously wish I could just swatch these #$^& things in person!  I bet the stores that accept used returns would have way less loss if testers were more widely available.


  I was really surprised that Impera pulled so rusty on me. Maybe you would have better luck, bc I tend to bring out any orange, brown, rust there may be in a shade lol I'm going to probably pass Impera on to my mom bc she looks good in rusty/brick shades, I personally dislike them on myself.  I agree, I think it's so dumb that they have testers at like 4-5 locations, Bc I can't imagine the number of returns that must be getting.


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 5, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Impera, Miss Clichy  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZO9DTqVm0Ao


 Impera looks gorgeous on her!! Wish it pulled like that on me


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I agree, I think it's so dumb that they have testers at like 4-5 locations, Bc I* can't imagine the number of returns that must be getting.*


 Absolutely!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I'm thinking of trying Miss Clichy, hopefully no rust or brick to be found in that one lol


   She does look good in them----she''s doing well w/her obsession with them.  I enjoy them but I can't imagine daring to wear them around my neck.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 6, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Impera looks gorgeous on her!! Wish it pulled like that on me


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Yes---not rust colored at all.[/COLOR]


*adds to cart*


----------



## cucomelon5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Has anyone compared Belly Bloom and Tres Decollete?  I want to pick up one of these, but I'm not sure which to choose!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> *adds to cart*






Given all of the recent talk about Impera, I'm wearing it today-------it's a whole lotta pinky mauvey goodness!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2015)

cucomelon5 said:


> Has anyone compared Belly Bloom and Tres Decollete?  I want to pick up one of these, but I'm not sure which to choose!


   I don't have either of those but I recall seeing swatches here on the thread.  I think you might find at least swatches, if not some actual comparisons 
   in the* 'Recent Images in this Thread*' at the top of the page.  Just click on _view all_ and scroll through the pics.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 6, 2015)

Thats great Sephora is restocking fairly quickly.


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  She does look good in them----she''s doing well w/her obsession with them.  I enjoy them but I can't imagine daring to wear them around my neck.[/COLOR]


 Lol, no wearing them for me either. It was cute for her video though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Miss Clichy seems to be pulling as expected on all ranges of skin tones, unlike Impera. And it's a perfect fall shade!!






​Quite the statement necklace!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 6, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Impera, Miss Clichy
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZO9DTqVm0Ao


  oh my at her...  LOL  She would cringe at the way I store my items, and she is tripping on the cons.  But, man... I have no words.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 6, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> oh my at her...  LOL  She would cringe at the way I store my items, and she is tripping on the cons.  But, man... I have no words.


  Lol I'll admit I didn't listen to the video so I don't know what she said about pros cons. I just forwarded the video to her lip swatches lol


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 7, 2015)

The biggest con was that she mixed up the caps & then one of them was loose & wouldn't fit right.

  She looked amazing in all the shades.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 7, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Lol I'll admit I didn't listen to the video so I don't know what she said about pros cons. I just forwarded the video to her lip swatches lol


  what EO said.  But she's too much for me.  I really wanted to hear her cons to see if they were legit, but once I heard them I forwarded to the swatches, which were lovely, and happened to see how she stored them.  That was cute.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 7, 2015)

Well given how many she has, I knew her cons couldn't be that serious lol.


----------



## Haven (Nov 7, 2015)

Has CL vanished from the U.S.  Sephora site?  Or am I going loco?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2015)

Haven said:


> Has CL vanished from the U.S.  Sephora site?  Or am I going loco?


http://m.sephora.com/christian-louboutin-beauty?products=all&om_mmc=ppc-GG&mkwid=sYHFcLRNj&pcrid=64609526537&pdv=m&site=us_search&country_switch=us&lang=en&gclid=CjwKEAiA3_axBRD5qKDc__XdqQ0SJAC6lecA-LFNUW0aU65DN6vnKmw4Pkd2IY_vPVXWkgGyk9AmMxoCRfXw_wcB


----------



## Haven (Nov 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> http://sephora.com/christian-louboutin-beauty?products=all&om_mmc=ppc-GG&mkwid=sYHFcLRNj&pcrid=64609526537&pdv=m&site=us_search&country_switch=us&lang=en&gclid=CjwKEAiA3_axBRD5qKDc__XdqQ0SJAC6lecA-LFNUW0aU65DN6vnKmw4Pkd2IY_vPVXWkgGyk9AmMxoCRfXw_wcB


  I am on my phone. When I click on this link it says that this page no longer exists. Something is messed up on the mobile site.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 7, 2015)

I ordered Impera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It better be mauve on me


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2015)

Haven said:


> I am on my phone. When I click on this link it says that this page no longer exists. Something is messed up on the mobile site.


Oh darn.  Maybe this will work http://m.sephora.com/christian-louboutin-beauty?products=all&om_mmc=ppc-GG&mkwid=sYHFcLRNj&pcrid=64609526537&pdv=m&site=us_search&country_switch=us&lang=en&gclid=CjwKEAiA3_axBRD5qKDc__XdqQ0SJAC6lecA-LFNUW0aU65DN6vnKmw4Pkd2IY_vPVXWkgGyk9AmMxoCRfXw_wcB


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 7, 2015)

Meddy wants to hang these from her walker


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I ordered Impera :yaay:  It better be mauve on me :haha:


Fingers crossed!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Meddy wants to hang these from her walker:haha:


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>








 What a visual, right. She just better not mix up the caps  lol


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 7, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Meddy wants to hang these from her walker:haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 7, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Meddy wants to hang these from her walker:haha:


 :lmao:


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 7, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I ordered Impera :yaay:  It better be mauve on me :haha:


 :yahoo: I love impera!!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 7, 2015)

Meddy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




she has enough of them to make a nice garland for her walker. She might want to turn them into ZZZZZZZZZZZAPPERS tonight though


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I love impera!!


  Yes, your first CL love! Do you think it will be mauve on me???


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 7, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I ordered Impera :yaay:  It better be mauve on me :haha:


 Yay, I'm so excited to hear your thoughts on it, EO!! I know we have similar taste in mauves, I have my fingers crossed it looks exactly how you envision it!!


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :yahoo: I love impera!!


  Vee, do you find it pulls mauvey on you? Do you see any rust or brickiness? I'm sure you've posted about it before, but I've missed a lot on this thread lol


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 7, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Meddy wants to hang these from her walker:haha:


 LOLLLL now that image has me rollingggg


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 7, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Vee, do you find it pulls mauvey on you? Do you see any rust or brickiness? I'm sure you've posted about it before, but I've missed a lot on this thread lol


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 7, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> ompom:   Meddy :haha: she has enough of them to make a nice garland for her walker. She might want to turn them into ZZZZZZZZZZZAPPERS tonight though :lmao:


 She is going to zap you today


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> She is going to zap you today








She might love to but we're the avengers of lipstick blasters at present


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 7, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Yay, I'm so excited to hear your thoughts on it, EO!! I know we have similar taste in mauves, I have my fingers crossed it looks exactly how you envision it!!


  Aww, I'm so hoping for mauve. My natural lips are mauve so why do I keep looking


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 7, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> LOLLLL now that image has me rollingggg


YES totally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




she wants her walker to be pink too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Next she'll want to add BOOTS to the legs of it


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes it pulls mauvey on me! ! I was surprised how brick/rust it pulled on you!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 7, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> See, that's why I avoided Rococette. One brick-pulling lipstick is enough for me.


  Don't say that!  I just ordered it and do not want brick...


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 7, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Aww, I'm so hoping for mauve. My natural lips are mauve so why do I keep looking :haha:


 Not that you need it, but maybe just To enhance your naturally beautiful, mauvey  lips!! ️


elegant-one said:


> YES totally  she wants her walker to be pink too   Next she'll want to add BOOTS to the legs of it :haha:


 Omg love it !! Sounds right up my alley when the day comes


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes it pulls mauvey on me! ! I was surprised how brick/rust it pulled on you!!


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 7, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> See, that's why I avoided Rococette. One brick-pulling lipstick is enough for me.


  Me too!!!! Rococotte is brickey even in the tube, I can't imagine how it will pull on the lips.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 7, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> what EO said.  But she's too much for me.  I really wanted to hear her cons to see if they were legit, but once I heard them I forwarded to the swatches, which were lovely, and happened to see how she stored them.  That was cute.


   Yes---she had to dig deep for those.  The lip swatches were great!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 7, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I ordered Impera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I certainly hope so-----It' gorgeous.  You and Vee were the ones who talked me in to getting it!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 7, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Yep, I'm hoping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Can you imagine----the peeps in the home will here me coming & going with all of the clanging those things will make dangling from my walker!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 7, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> LOLLLL now that image has me rollingggg


  Oh NO---Not you too P1---what is this thread coming to???    



That will be one of the classiest walkers ever!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 7, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Aww, I'm so hoping for mauve. My natural lips are mauve so why do I keep looking


   Elder fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 7, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> YES totally
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I so hope Medicare has pink walkers.  I'll be disappointed i they don't.     You know me too well----don't forget I'll want it bedazzled too!!!


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Oh NO---Not you too P1---what is this thread coming to???    [/COLOR]:haha:  [COLOR=0000FF]That will be one of the classiest walkers ever!!![/COLOR]


 I'm sorry, Meddy. I just can't resist a good laugh.  That image was just too funny


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 7, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I'm sorry, Meddy. I just can't resist a good laugh.  That image was just too funny


    Oh I loved every minute of it--------where do you think EO got the walker idea


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2015)

I wore RL, matte for the very first time Saturday night------I love it.  It's extremely comfortable to wear and it's long lasting.  I think I like it just as much as RL, satin.


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Oh I loved every minute of it--------where do you think EO got the walker idea:haha: [/COLOR]


  I miss a lot of good stuff in these threads. I pop In and we've got bedazzled pink walkers adorned with CL lippies. I can't!   might I suggest the Guerlain snowglobes in place of tennis balls on the back legs of the walker ️️


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I miss a lot of good stuff in these threads. I pop In and we've got bedazzled pink walkers adorned with CL lippies. I can't!  *might I suggest the Guerlain snowglobes in place of tennis balls on the back legs of the walker ️️*






​Why that's perfect!!!!  I just happen to have two of those snow globes----I think this was meant to be!!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 8, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I miss a lot of good stuff in these threads. I pop In and we've got bedazzled pink walkers adorned with CL lippies. I can't!  might I suggest the Guerlain snowglobes in place of tennis balls on the back legs of the walker ️️


  Died 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 leaving track marks wherever traveled


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 8, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> LOLLLL now that image has me rollingggg











Me too!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 8, 2015)

Just doesn't it figure that ebates would go from 4-6% AFTER I ordered Impera


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Died   leaving track marks wherever traveled :haha:


 And scented balls :lmao:


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Oh I am-------[/COLOR]:yaay: [COLOR=0000FF]I'm looking for her.  She'll hear me coming w/all of the clanging too.  I ordered too more CLs via the Rouge Sale-----I got Just Nothing & Tutulle!!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  ZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZAP  ----  SSH---Senior Super Hero[/COLOR]:lol:   [COLOR=0000FF]  Elder fingers crossed for you!!![/COLOR]


 Omg Super senior Hero


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 8, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I miss a lot of good stuff in these threads. I pop In and we've got bedazzled pink walkers adorned with CL lippies. I can't!   might I suggest the Guerlain snowglobes in place of tennis balls on the back legs of the walker ️️


 :lol:


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Omg Super senior Hero


  INR, its so funny


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]​Why that's perfect!!!!  I just happen to have to of those snow globes----I think this was meant to be!!!!![/COLOR]:haha:





elegant-one said:


> Died   leaving track marks wherever traveled :haha:





Vineetha said:


> And scented balls :lmao:


  Toooo funny


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Died
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Yuk----like a leech or pretty powder marks from 28 stars


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Just doesn't it figure that ebates would go from 4-6% AFTER I ordered Impera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   You'd smell me coming!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Omg Super senior Hero


    Brilliant right Vee




Hubs and I went out to dinner last night and I decided to mess with him during the drive.  I said, "I'm so, so happy to be an *SSH*---it's such a pivotal time in my life."  He responds, "I know honey and I'm so glad you're happy.   I looked at him and cracked up--I said, "and you have no idea what the hell I'm talking about or what an *SSH* is.  Ever the shrink he is---being supportive while trying to be cool and well informed,  He said, "you're right".  I told him what it is and we laughed about it all though dinner---about the blinged out walker adorned w/CL lippies, the tights, the balls.  It was the best dinner convo ever.  We had a blast just laughing ourselves silly.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Toooo funny


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Brilliant right Vee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  OMGosh that is hilarious!!!! Died 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Making memories 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Its so loving & cool!


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Brilliant right Vee[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]Hubs and I went out to dinner last night and I decided to mess with him during the drive.  I said, "I'm so, so happy to be an *SSH*---it's such a pivotal time in my life."  He responds, "I know honey and I'm so glad you're happy.   I looked at him and cracked up--I said, "and you have no idea what the hell I'm talking about or what an *SSH* is.  Ever the shrink he is---being supportive while trying to be cool and well informed,  He said, "you're right".  I told him what it is and we laughed about it all though dinner---about the blinged out walker adorned w/CL lippies, the tights, the balls.  It was the best dinner convo ever.  We had a blast just laughing ourselves silly.[/COLOR]


  LolAwww sounds like amazing, memorable dinner conversation. Your hubby is a good sport getting a kick out of your blinged, bedazzled walker


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Brilliant right Vee[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]Hubs and I went out to dinner last night and I decided to mess with him during the drive.  I said, "I'm so, so happy to be an *SSH*---it's such a pivotal time in my life."  He responds, "I know honey and I'm so glad you're happy.   I looked at him and cracked up--I said, "and you have no idea what the hell I'm talking about or what an *SSH* is.  Ever the shrink he is---being supportive while trying to be cool and well informed,  He said, "you're right".  I told him what it is and we laughed about it all though dinner---about the blinged out walker adorned w/CL lippies, the tights, the balls.  It was the best dinner convo ever.  We had a blast just laughing ourselves silly.[/COLOR]


  priceless


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 8, 2015)

I think my final CL collection is going to be 8 strong.

  Satins: RL, Bikini, Impera, Miss Clichy (ordered), Pluminette (ordered)

  Sheers: RL

  Mattes: Just Nothing, _RL_ (when it comes back into stock)

  I've got nudes, reds, pop of pink, berry, bold pink, and a bricky color. That's really all you need in life.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> OMGosh that is hilarious!!!! Died
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  He says, How do you come up with this stuff!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I think my final CL collection is going to be 8 strong.
> 
> Satins: RL, Bikini, Impera, Miss Clichy (ordered), Pluminette (ordered)
> 
> ...


   Likewise Starletta but I think I'm missing a bright coral---that will wait until summer!!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 8, 2015)

wait, what's an ssh? 

  Meddy how many do you have now or will you have?


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 8, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Look what I figured out how to do!!!
> 
> 
> 
> \


  how close is missloubi to wms and toxic tale?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> wait, what's an ssh?
> 
> Meddy how many do you have now or will you have?


   SSH = SENIOR SUPER HERO





  When my orders from the sale come in I'll have a dozen.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> how close is missloubi to wms and toxic tale?


   What an undertaking----it looks like she sat and named her chicken pox


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> SSH = SENIOR SUPER HERO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  OH my, LMAO at SSH.   YOu'll have to swatch them again for me.  Pretty please *bats eyelashes*


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Brilliant right Vee[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]Hubs and I went out to dinner last night and I decided to mess with him during the drive.  I said, "I'm so, so happy to be an *SSH*---it's such a pivotal time in my life."  He responds, "I know honey and I'm so glad you're happy.   I looked at him and cracked up--I said, "and you have no idea what the hell I'm talking about or what an *SSH* is.  Ever the shrink he is---being supportive while trying to be cool and well informed,  He said, "you're right".  I told him what it is and we laughed about it all though dinner---about the blinged out walker adorned w/CL lippies, the tights, the balls.  It was the best dinner convo ever.  We had a blast just laughing ourselves silly.[/COLOR]


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 9, 2015)

Me Nude arrived and is FANTASTIC!!!  I love this satin formula..now I need more....  Rococotte may be a bust on me.  Seemed to pull bricky red instead of pink like on Ernie and Vee.  It 'set' a little more pink, but I'm not sure I like it on me.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 9, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Me Nude arrived and is FANTASTIC!!!  I love this satin formula..now I need more....  Rococotte may be a bust on me.  Seemed to pull bricky red instead of pink like on Ernie and Vee.  It 'set' a little more pink, but I'm not sure I like it on me.


  That's how Rococotte was on me. It was a little pink but boring which mauve shades tend to look on me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL
> OH my, LMAO at SSH.   YOu'll have to swatch them again for me.  Pretty please *bats eyelashes*
> Quote: Originally Posted by *NaomiH*


 Guys, hey guys---this is such a rip!  Hubs is really into SSH now. We were out shopping and a woman asked me what country I was from and hubs piped up 'Krypton'  



 I nearly peed my pants.  We were laughing so hard---we walked away laughing and the woman just looked confused!!! 





Yes Pretty. I will swatch them all when my new ones arrive.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Rococotte may be a bust on me. Seemed to pull bricky red instead of pink like on Ernie and Vee. It 'set' a little more pink, but I'm not sure I like it on me.


   That's the best nude ever---color & formula!  I'm so glad you like it Allie.  Maybe we'll see a pic of you wearing it??????


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Guys, hey guys---this is such a rip!  Hubs is really into SSH now. We were out shopping and a woman asked me what country I was from and hubs piped up 'Krypton'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  OMGosh Sis that is HILARIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This could be the start of something


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Guys, hey guys---this is such a rip!  Hubs is really into SSH now. We were out shopping and a woman asked me what country I was from and hubs piped up 'Krypton'
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  Krypton !!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> OMGosh Sis that is HILARIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This could be the start of something


    I know, I know----he's as crazy as I am.  He wants to rename Abby Krypto




   We had such a fun day out and about-----I got 6 boxes and just finished opening them!!!!



​Lots of goodies but no CLs yet.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> Krypton !!!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I know, I know----he's as crazy as I am.  He wants to rename Abby Krypto[/COLOR]:lol:  [COLOR=0000FF]   We had such a fun day out and about-----I got 6 boxes and just finished opening them!!!![/COLOR]:eyelove: [COLOR=0000FF]​Lots of goodies but no CLs yet.[/COLOR]


  Be on the lookout for Lex Luther.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> Be on the lookout for Lex Luther.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Guys, hey guys---this is such a rip!  Hubs is really into SSH now. We were out shopping and a woman asked me what country I was from and hubs piped up 'Krypton'  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] I nearly peed my pants.  We were laughing so hard---we walked away laughing and the woman just looked confused!!! [/COLOR]:lmao:   [COLOR=0000FF]Yes Pretty. I will swatch them all when my new ones arrive.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR]





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I know, I know----he's as crazy as I am.  He wants to rename Abby Krypto[/COLOR]:lol:  [COLOR=0000FF]   We had such a fun day out and about-----I got 6 boxes and just finished opening them!!!![/COLOR]:eyelove: [COLOR=0000FF]​Lots of goodies but no CLs yet.[/COLOR]


 :lmao:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Guys, hey guys---this is such a rip!  Hubs is really into SSH now. We were out shopping and a woman asked me what country I was from and hubs piped up 'Krypton'  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] I nearly peed my pants.  We were laughing so hard---we walked away laughing and the woman just looked confused!!! [/COLOR]:lmao:   [COLOR=0000FF]Yes Pretty. I will swatch them all when my new ones arrive.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR]


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


   I think we're both certifiable!!!!


----------



## Mizani (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm extremely LATE in this thread but wanted to thank Medgal for the Djalouzi/Grenat Satisfaction swatches.  I was surprised, though.  I would have guessed that Djalouzi would have been the darker of the two.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2015)

Mizani said:


> I'm extremely LATE in this thread but wanted to thank Medgal for the Djalouzi/Grenat Satisfaction swatches.  I was surprised, though.  I would have guessed that Djalouzi would have been the darker of the two.






​You're quite welcome.  They'r closer IRL than you might imagine---just different finishes/formulas.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2015)

My Just Nothing and Tutulle arrived today---it's way to dark and rainy to get good pics but I will soon.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]My Just Nothing and Tutulle arrived today---it's way to dark and rainy to get good pics but I will soon.[/COLOR]:happydance:


.  ompom:


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]My Just Nothing and Tutulle arrived today---it's way to dark and rainy to get good pics but I will soon.[/COLOR]:happydance:


  I'm interested in seeing how Me Nude compares to Just Nothing.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


 I put Just Nothing on and OMG-------Me Nude has some serious competition.  It's perfect!!! I absolutely LOVE it!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I'm interested in seeing how Me Nude compares to Just Nothing.


   I'll swatch them side by side, and along with Tutulle tomorrow, if it clears up here.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]My Just Nothing and Tutulle arrived today---it's way to dark and rainy to get good pics but I will soon.[/COLOR]:happydance:


  So jealous you got Tutulle.  I was hemming and hawing about it, and it made a quick exit from my cart.  It's going to look lovely on you, I bet!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I put Just Nothing on and OMG-------Me Nude has some serious competition.  It's perfect!!! I absolutely LOVE it!!!![/COLOR]


    Yay! I think JN is too pink for me but I await your swatches for conviction lol


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I put Just Nothing on and OMG-------Me Nude has some serious competition.  It's perfect!!! I absolutely LOVE it!!!![/COLOR]


  Right?!  Haha!  I had the same reaction but in reverse last night when my Me Nude arrived. :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Yay! I think JN is too pink for me but I await your swatches for conviction lol


   Me thinks you'll be pleasantly surprised


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Me thinks you'll be pleasantly surprised:haha: [/COLOR]


  :wink:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Right?! Haha! I had the same reaction but in reverse last night when my Me Nude arrived.


    Oh now that's just too funny!!!!  Do you like them both???


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 10, 2015)

My Impera arrived today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's not mauve on my lips & its not even mauve looking in the tube like NM & everyone elses swatches. Its a muted slight rosy burgundy brownish shade on me & it looks like that shade in the tube 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've been gone all day, so lots of catching up to do!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> My Impera arrived today   It's not mauve on my lips & its not even mauve looking in the tube like NM & everyone elses swatches. Its a muted slight rosy burgundy brownish shade on me & it looks like that shade in the tube :sigh:


Oh no! I'm sorry, Elegant :hug:


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 10, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Oh no! I'm sorry, Elegant


  Aww, I'll live 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its such a bummer. I cannot believe that there is no mauve shade even in the bullet. Weird


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Oh now that's just too funny!!!!  Do you like them both???[/COLOR]


  I do!  They're a bit different...kissing cousins?  I think it will mostly depend on which formula I'm feeling as to which I'll wear.  Took Me Nude in its condom with me to work today.  Lusting after Tutulle now...  





elegant-one said:


> My Impera arrived today   It's not mauve on my lips & its not even mauve looking in the tube like NM & everyone elses swatches. Its a muted slight rosy burgundy brownish shade on me & it looks like that shade in the tube :sigh:   I've been gone all day, so lots of catching up to do!


  I'm so sorry!!!  Given I want it to be that mauve kind of shade, I'm glad I passed.  I need to see this bad boy in person before purchasing.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> My Impera arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh NO.  Not even close to how it looked on me in recent pics?  Bummer!  Missed you today.  I did a little too much



The Rouge Code was 
   still working so I accidentally ordered Nats!!  Vee might have had _a few_ accidents.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'm so sorry!!! Given I want it to be that mauve kind of shade, I'm glad I passed. I need to see this bad boy in person before purchasing.


    I should run and try Tutulle on now--It has the most pink, me thinks!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Aww, I'll live
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I almost seems like I have a completely different lipstick---like there was some mix up or something and you guys got some rust colored unknown.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I almost seems like I have a completely different lipstick---like there was some mix up or something and you guys got some rust colored unknown.


  It has to be something like that. I couldn't even believe it was the same ls looking at it in the tube. Oh well. I got an Armani ls & 2 more Armani blushes & they are all so beautiful on.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh NO.  Not even close to how it looked on me in recent pics?  Bummer!  Missed you today.  I did a little to much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Missed you too. I saw Vee's testing the code 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nats is lovely on my lips. I'm surprised its still in stock.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 10, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'm so sorry!!! Given I want it to be that mauve kind of shade, I'm glad I passed. I need to see this bad boy in person before purchasing.


  Yep, what a bummer! Its just a bit more muted & rosier on me than that swatch above in the recent pics.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I put Just Nothing on and OMG-------Me Nude has some serious competition.  It's perfect!!! I absolutely LOVE it!!!!








 Great Meddy! I need  to go check on my order.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 10, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Yep, what a bummer! Its just a bit more muted & rosier on me than that swatch above in the recent pics.


  Things tend to pull on me how they do on you, so I'll go by your swatches.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 10, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> ompom:  Great Meddy! I need  to go check on my order.


  Speaking of but vise versa, yeah, you're gonna love this one.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Missed you too. I saw Vee's testing the code
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   She's a hoot!!!!  I hoping Nats will be good with Tutulle.  I just tried Title on with Leneau and it's lovely.  I actually like all 3-----Me Nude, Just Nothing & Tutulle---what are 
  the chances of that?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Great Meddy! I need  to go check on my order.


   I hope it arrives soon!!!  It's sooooo lovely on the lips


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Well I'm glad something arrived that you love!!!  My Armani 509 blush and Incognito lipstick too----so many nudes within a matter of days for me.
> 
> She's a hoot!!!!  I hoping Nats will be good with Tutulle.  I just tried Title on with Leneau and it's lovely.  I actually like all 3-----Me Nude, Just Nothing & Tutulle---what are
> the chances of that?








 I feel like I need a slighter darker shade now in the LL


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 10, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Yay! I think JN is too pink for me but I await your swatches for conviction lol


  Yeah that's what I think about Just Nothing too. The brown/beige is what makes Me Nude perfect for me. I can't really pull off pink in nudes but Tututell is a gorgous nude it's just too light for me.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Well I'm glad something arrived that you love!!!  My Armani 509 blush and Incognito lipstick too----so many nudes within a matter of days for me.
> 
> She's a hoot!!!!  I hoping Nats will be good with Tutulle.  I just tried Title on with Leneau and it's lovely.  I actually like all 3-----Me Nude, Just Nothing & Tutulle---what are
> the chances of that?








 I mean what if someone had forgotten something. Its all social service


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 10, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> My Impera arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yep, exactly the same here. Strange. Really love Just Nothing on though!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I feel like I need a slighter darker shade now in the LL


 Safki is nice---mid range/tone, not too dark.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 10, 2015)

You guys are making me want another one lol but I have no clue what shade to take a chance on. Impera is gorge on that blogger but I just don't think it'll work out for me as it seems it's pulling different on everyone lol.


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 10, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> It has to be something like that. I couldn't even believe it was the same ls looking at it in the tube. Oh well. I got an Armani ls & 2 more Armani blushes & they are all so beautiful on.


That's how mine looks, EO...


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 10, 2015)

Well after going over the swatches nothing catches my eye. So I'll continue to cheer you guys on with your picks and love the CL babies I already have.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I'm thinking about Diva. I love the name and I don't have orange.


   Diva is really pretty.  How did I  miss that one.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Diva is really pretty.  How did I  miss that one.[/COLOR]:shrugs:


  I actually had intended to mention Diva to you but I thought maybe it was too bright and that's why you hadn't considered it. It is pretty but I don't think I would wear it that much.


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]My Just Nothing and Tutulle arrived today---it's way to dark and rainy to get good pics but I will soon.[/COLOR]:happydance:


 Yay!!!! So looking forward to your thoughts on both! Just Nothing is probably one of my favorites right now. I'm debating on Tutulle, but I would like for it to be a pinky nude as opposed to straight beige. Seems like it's one of those shades like Impera that pulls differently on everyone.   I ordered Miss Clichy from the sephora sale last night, so fingers crossed on I like it!! I also got Nats from the Friends & Family, my first CL lip "Definder." Looks like a beautiful shade!!  





elegant-one said:


> My Impera arrived today   It's not mauve on my lips & its not even mauve looking in the tube like NM & everyone elses swatches. Its a muted slight rosy burgundy brownish shade on me & it looks like that shade in the tube :sigh:   I've been gone all day, so lots of catching up to do!


  Oh, I'm sorry to hear you had the same experience as me. No mauve to be seen on mine either & just straight rusty brick on my lips. I'm not sure what's going on, wonder if it's a bad batch that a few of us have gotten?  Can't say we didn't try!   Have you tried/heard of Dry Rose from Laura Mercier? I got it last week & it's a gorgeous mauvey purple. I had a hard time tracking it down, apparently it's a repromote from years ago & it's been selling out like crazy. I found 1 at a random Macys counter, I'll post a swatch just for fun. I thought if anyone has this shade, it would be EO.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 10, 2015)

I think Impera heavily depend on undertone because I've seen swatches of it pulling mauve so it appears that it is going to pull one way or the other depending on undertone.


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 10, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I think Impera heavily depend on undertone because I've seen swatches of it pulling mauve so it appears that it is going to pull one way or the other depending on undertone.


  Totally agree. I posted a few pages back that it seems like ladies who are Light/light medium skin tone are reporting that it pulls brickey/rusty on them as opposed to mauve. I'm light-medium with yellow undertones & bring out the warmth in any color.


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 10, 2015)

Omg, why is the rouge code still working on sephora. Just ordered Tutulle.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 10, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> *Have you tried/heard of Dry Rose from Laura Mercier? *I got it last week & it's a gorgeous mauvey purple. I had a hard time tracking it down, apparently it's a repromote from years ago & it's been selling out like crazy. I found 1 at a random Macys counter, I'll post a swatch just for fun. I thought if anyone has this shade, it would be EO.


  I am on it! Macys you say??


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Have you tried/heard of Dry Rose from Laura Mercier? I got it last week & it's a gorgeous mauvey purple. I had a hard time tracking it down, apparently it's a repromote from years ago & it's been selling out like crazy. I found 1 at a random Macys counter, I'll post a swatch just for fun. I thought if anyone has this shade, it would be EO.


    Well I tried both tonight and I love both.  Just Nothing took my breath away because it's so, so perfect with my 
   skin tone.  I thought it looked like a pinkish nude until I tried Tutulle---It's pretty pink on me and so lovely.  I can 
   see Tutulle being my go-to nude w/a black or deep navy traditional smoky eye look.  Between Me Nude, Just 
   Nothing and Tutulle I have found the only nude lippies I'll ever need.  I ordered Pluminette but have not gotten 
   a shipping or cancellation notice so my fingers are crossed for that one.   When Nats arrives I'll have all 5 lip 
   definers/"definders".  I think I'm done with CL for a minute.

   Did anyone purchase Youpiyou?? If so any thoughts?????


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> *I am on it! *Macys you say??






But of course!!!!


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I am on it! Macys you say?? :haha:


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 10, 2015)

I was looking at Youpiyou but it's a orange red so that's a no for me.   Yeah Tututell is the most pink then Just Nothing and Me Nude is beige. CL did fantastic on the nudes because it is a shade for every undertone/skin tone. Me Nude is my perfect nude and I don't have to search anymore.


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Well I tried both tonight and I love both.  Just Nothing took my breath away because it's so, so perfect with my[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   skin tone.  I thought it looked like a pinkish nude until I tried Tutulle---It's pretty pink[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] on [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]me and so lovely.  I can[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   see Tutulle being my go-to nude w/a black or deep navy traditional smoky eye look.  Between Me Nude, Just[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Nothing and Tutulle I have found the only nude lippies I'll[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] ever[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] need.  I ordered Pluminette but have not gotten[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   a shipping or cancellation notice so my fingers are crossed for that one.   When Nats arrives I'll have all 5 lip[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   definers/"definders".  I think I'm [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]done with [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]CL for a minute.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Did anyone purchase Youpiyou?? If so any thoughts?????[/COLOR]


  That's great, so happy you're loving all your new shades!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Just a side note on Bikini, I'm not loving the formula on this shade. Not sure if anyone else has this shade, but I'm finding the formula to be sort of patchy & not very smooth. It just doesn't feel very nice on my lips. Not very consistent with the other satins I have (Ron Ron, Impera & Satin Red). Had I tested it in person, I would have most likely passed.


    My Pluminette was sent to the warehouse so I should get a shipping notice soon.  That's too bad about Bikini---I was reviewing old swatches and it appeared to swatch
   like what I would expect to see from a sheer formula.  EO posted amazing swatches of 'P' in the Sephora thread and that pretty much sealed the deal for me.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 11, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> That's great, so happy you're loving all your new shades!


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 11, 2015)

Yay, you'll have your Pluminette in no time!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EO's swatches are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yeah, Bikini is even worse on the lips.  I recently got around to wearing it & noticed something was off with the formula.  I'm tempted to exchange it b/c it almost feels like there's something wrong with it compared to the other satins.


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 11, 2015)

I wish I had Up The Amp, I would do a comparison swatch for you.  But I have swatched it several times at the counter & always passed bc it's a purple with warm undertones, which I find sort of dulling for my complexion.

  Off the top of my head, I would say that RR is more vibrant, a truer, more cool toned purple.  If I had to guess, I would say RR is slightly darker in tone, but not by much.  I do have Heroine.  I could do a comparison swatch tomorrow with that shade if that would help?


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 11, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I wish I had Up The Amp, I would do a comparison swatch for you.  But I have swatched it several times at the counter & always passed bc it's a purple with warm undertones, which I find sort of dulling for my complexion.  Off the top of my head, I would say that RR is more vibrant, a truer, more cool toned purple.  If I had to guess, I would say RR is slightly darker in tone, but not by much.  I do have Heroine.  I could do a comparison swatch tomorrow with that shade if that would help?


  Yes please compare Heroine and RR! I like Heroine but it's a tad bit too purple so if RR is softer then it will probably work for me.   And yes do take back Bikini! These lipsticks are too expensive to not be perfect for you.


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 11, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Yes please compare Heroine and RR! I like Heroine but it's a tad bit too purple so if RR is softer then it will probably work for me.   And yes do take back Bikini! These lipsticks are too expensive to not be perfect for you.


  Ok, I will definitely do the swatches tomorrow! I'm interested to see how they compare as well lol   Thanks, I think you're right. I hate to take back a makeup product I've used, but it's not consistent with the other shades. That leads me to believe there's something off with the formula as opposed to me just being picky.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 11, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Ok, I will definitely do the swatches tomorrow! I'm interested to see how they compare as well lol   Thanks, I think you're right. I hate to take back a makeup product I've used, but it's not consistent with the other shades. That leads me to believe there's something off with the formula as opposed to me just being picky.


  Well at $90 a pop you have lots of room to be picky lol. Also it's not our fault that the lipsticks are at limited locations so they have to accept what comes along with that which will mean lots of returns and I certainly don't feel guilty about it nor should anyone else.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  That's the best nude ever---color & formula!  I'm so glad you like it Allie.  Maybe we'll see a pic of you wearing it??????[/COLOR]


  It's a little lighter and pinker IRL than it looks here, but I love it!  (Me Nude)


----------



## Haven (Nov 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   My Pluminette was sent to the warehouse so I should get a shipping notice soon.  That's too bad about Bikini---I was reviewing old swatches and it appeared to swatch[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   like what I would expect to see from a sheer formula.  EO posted amazing swatches of 'P' in the Sephora thread and that pretty much sealed the deal for me.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR]


  My pluminette has be "sent to the warehouse" since the beginning of the sale. Not happy! I have received orders that I placed after this one. I want the discount, so I haven't complained/cancelled yet.


----------



## LauraLara (Nov 11, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> how close is missloubi to wms and toxic tale?


Sorry that took so long! Busy weekend... I shall compare them now! So WMS is lighter than the other two and the least similar. Much lighter and much pinker ("much" in this comparison, but not very much if we were talking about a mega-swatch situation with all the other corals). Toxic Tale is very close but redder and oranger. Miss Loubi is actually rosier than TT, which is weird, I hadn't noticed that before. Like rose as in kind of cool toned, kind of muted pink with a hint of grayish. It's not rosy, it's just a hint rosier, if that makes sense. The texture, pigmentation, and shine are identical with all three. Well, I guess WMS maybe is slightly less pigmented, but it's probably more that it's a lighter shade. I did two in natural lighting (one so you can see the lustre) and one in warm indoor lighting. Yay corals!!! Okay and it took me so long to crop and label the pics that the colors had dried down to matte(ish) and I tried to wipe them off, and I can say that all three have equal stain and equal staying power. They all left identical marks on my arm after being rubbed "off" (off is in parentheses because they won't come off lol).


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 11, 2015)

Love Miss Clichy... It's the berry I have been wanting.  A little furious with Sephora- Pluminette has YET to ship. Don't know when/if it will ship, and I will have to pay UPS to intercept it because Sephora can't get it here in a week.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Yay, you'll have your Pluminette in no time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   It doesn't sound like she's being picky does it?  I'm with you!!!  Back it should go!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2015)

Haven said:


> My pluminette has be "sent to the warehouse" since the beginning of the sale. Not happy! I have received orders that I placed after this one. I want the discount, so I haven't complained/cancelled yet.


   They were OOS and then went back in stock----that's when my order status updated to 'sent to warehouse' so hopefully you'll get a shipment notice soon.  BTW, it's still    
  showing as 'In Stock'.  Fingers crossed for all of us who are awaiting Pluminette!!!!  Isn't paying nearly $20 less so worth the wait!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Sorry that took so long! Busy weekend... I shall compare them now! So WMS is lighter than the other two and the least similar. Much lighter and much pinker ("much" in this comparison, but not very much if we were talking about a mega-swatch situation with all the other corals). Toxic Tale is very close but redder and oranger. Miss Loubi is actually rosier than TT, which is weird, I hadn't noticed that before. Like rose as in kind of cool toned, kind of muted pink with a hint of grayish. It's not rosy, it's just a hint rosier, if that makes sense. The texture, pigmentation, and shine are identical with all three. Well, I guess WMS maybe is slightly less pigmented, but it's probably more that it's a lighter shade. I did two in natural lighting (one so you can see the lustre) and one in warm indoor lighting. Yay corals!!! Okay and it took me so long to crop and label the pics that the colors had dried down to matte(ish) and I tried to wipe them off, and I can say that all three have equal stain and equal staying power. They all left identical marks on my arm after being rubbed "off" (off is in parentheses because they won't come off lol).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Nice


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 11, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> *Love Miss Clichy... It's the berry I have been wanting.*  A little furious with Sephora- Pluminette has YET to ship. Don't know when/if it will ship, and I will have to pay UPS to intercept it because Sephora can't get it here in a week.


  Lalalalala!  I don't hear you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Lalalalala! I don't hear you!


   Did you order it too Allie????


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


>


   So lovely Allie!!!!  It doesn't pull pink on me at all.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Did you order it too Allie????[/COLOR]


  No.  Sigh.  I missed out on a last-minute order.  I have so many goodies right now, though, so I'll survive.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Nov 11, 2015)

My Rouge Louboutin Satin came today and I loooooooooooooove it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> My Rouge Louboutin Satin came today and I loooooooooooooove it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I hear that!!!!!!  PO-----product overload!!!!  I ordered Youpiyou at the eleventh hour of the VIBR sale.  My CL collection was lacking a bright orange-----photos remind me 
  of YSL Rouge Pur Couture Le Orange but I really won't know until it arrives.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 11, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Yep, exactly the same here. Strange. Really love Just Nothing on though!


  Ugh, I figured it would be the same for you. I can't wait to get Just Nothing. It doesn't even look like the same lipstick to me irl.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 11, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Have you tried/heard of Dry Rose from Laura Mercier? I got it last week & it's a gorgeous mauvey purple. I had a hard time tracking it down, apparently it's a repromote from years ago & it's been selling out like crazy. I found 1 at a random Macys counter, I'll post a swatch just for fun. I thought if anyone has this shade, it would be EO.








 Ooh, I'll go check DR out


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 11, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Well at $90 a pop you have lots of room to be picky lol. Also it's not our fault that the lipsticks are at limited locations so they have to accept what comes along with that which will mean lots of returns and I certainly don't feel guilty about it nor should anyone else.





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  It was too beautiful to pass up!  At least it's moved beyond 'in process' to 'sent to warehouse',  That leads me to believe I hopefully won't be getting any out of stock notice.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  I think I would return Bikini.  You have experience with the formula and discern a distinct difference----take it back!!!![/COLOR]    :agree:   [COLOR=0000FF]  It doesn't sound like she's being picky does it?  I'm with you!!!  Back it should go!!!!!!!!![/COLOR]


  You ladies are right, I'm going to send it back. I dislike the formula so much that I'm not going to use It again, and that's a problem. It's not something I would pass on to someone either bc...the formula sucks lol  Thanks for the encouragement ️  And I'm doubting you will get an OOS email for Pluminette as well! Can't wait for you to get!!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 11, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> You ladies are right, I'm going to send it back. I dislike the formula so much that I'm not going to use It again, and that's a problem. It's not something I would pass on to someone either bc...the formula sucks lol  Thanks for the encouragement ️  And I'm doubting you will get an OOS email for Pluminette as well! Can't wait for you to get!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 11, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Sorry that took so long! Busy weekend... I shall compare them now! So WMS is lighter than the other two and the least similar. Much lighter and much pinker ("much" in this comparison, but not very much if we were talking about a mega-swatch situation with all the other corals). Toxic Tale is very close but redder and oranger. Miss Loubi is actually rosier than TT, which is weird, I hadn't noticed that before. Like rose as in kind of cool toned, kind of muted pink with a hint of grayish. It's not rosy, it's just a hint rosier, if that makes sense. The texture, pigmentation, and shine are identical with all three. Well, I guess WMS maybe is slightly less pigmented, but it's probably more that it's a lighter shade. I did two in natural lighting (one so you can see the lustre) and one in warm indoor lighting. Yay corals!!! Okay and it took me so long to crop and label the pics that the colors had dried down to matte(ish) and I tried to wipe them off, and I can say that all three have equal stain and equal staying power. They all left identical marks on my arm after being rubbed "off" (off is in parentheses because they won't come off lol).


  thank you so much!  I might get it, I love all corals.   I see what you mean with the pink, but grayish tone. LOL 

  I might have to make CL loubi a gift to myself when I actually finish up a tube. random, and probably impossible. 

  Anyone, have Pillow Talk, Me Nude and Just Nothing?


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 11, 2015)

Quick swatch comparison of RonRon and MAC Heroine. Heroine really makes Ron Ron look so warm and almost mauvey.  Excuse the indentation marks from my bracelet


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 11, 2015)

Psych1 said:


>


  it's gorgeous! It reminds me of a matte MAC GOTS.  I kinda need it.


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 11, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> huh?
> thank you so much!  I might get it, I love all corals.   I see what you mean with the pink, but grayish tone. LOL
> 
> I might have to make CL loubi a gift to myself when I actually finish up a tube. random, and probably impossible.
> ...


  Yes, I can post swatches tomorrow.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 11, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Yes, I can post swatches tomorrow.


  *twirls* Thank you!


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 11, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I'm only a fan of the Me Nude satin and Zoulou matte myself.  Glad you can return it!


  It's so hard making sure we love these lipsticks BC we can't test them & there still isn't a lot of info out there.  I'm glad I didn't get it from Saks, otherwise I would be stuck with it since it took me awhile to get around to using it.  I got it from sephora, so I think it should be ok!


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 11, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> it's gorgeous! It reminds me of a matte MAC GOTS.  I kinda need it.


  It's really pretty, Ron Ron was my first CL pick bc I just love purples & mauves. It's perfect for any purple lovers & the formula on it is perfect! (Unlike bikini)


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 11, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> huh?  thank you so much!  I might get it, I love all corals.   I see what you mean with the pink, but grayish tone. LOL   I might have to make CL loubi a gift to myself when I actually finish up a tube. random, and probably impossible.   Anyone, have Pillow Talk, Me Nude and Just Nothing?


Yup!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 11, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Yup!


  OK. LOL


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 11, 2015)

[@]Prettypackages[/@] the little drawstring pouch they come with 






   It looks weird to me lol I said before it reminds me of a banana sling, those male thongs :/


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 11, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> It's so hard making sure we love these lipsticks BC we can't test them & there still isn't a lot of info out there.  I'm glad I didn't get it from Saks, otherwise I would be stuck with it since it took me awhile to get around to using it.  I got it from sephora, so I think it should be ok!


   It's tough!  Hope you get thru with no problems


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 11, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> It looks weird to me lol I said before it reminds me of a banana sling, those male thongs :/


  LOL, thought so.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 11, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL, thought so.


  They're so weird lol The packaging is so luxe and then... that lol


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 11, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> [@]Prettypackages[/@] the little drawstring pouch they come with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  LOL, I can't with these things!! 


awickedshape said:


> It's tough!  Hope you get thru with no problems


  Thank you!! ️


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 11, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> LOL, I can't with these things!!  Thank you!! ️


   :haha:


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 11, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> huh?  thank you so much!  I might get it, I love all corals.   I see what you mean with the pink, but grayish tone. LOL   I might have to make CL loubi a gift to myself when I actually finish up a tube. random, and probably impossible.   Anyone, have Pillow Talk, Me Nude and Just Nothing?





Prettypackages said:


> OK. LOL


  Sorry for short response before...toddler grabbed me, haha.  Here (top to bottom): CT Very Victoria, NARS Besame Mucho, CT Miss K, MAC Pillow Talk, CL Me Nude, CL Just Nothing, MAC Oxblood, MAC Boca, CT Confession


----------



## LauraLara (Nov 11, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> huh?  thank you so much!  I might get it, I love all corals.   I see what you mean with the pink, but grayish tone. LOL   I might have to make CL loubi a gift to myself when I actually finish up a tube. random, and probably impossible.   Anyone, have Pillow Talk, Me Nude and Just Nothing?


  I think I have pillow talk... I'll check when I get home! Lmk if anyone wants comparison swatches on NC45 skin too.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 11, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> I think I have pillow talk... I'll check when I get home! Lm*k if anyone wants comparison swatches on NC45 skin t*oo.


  that would be great.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 11, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


>


  oh wow, closer than I thought.   Thank you!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Omg, why is the rouge code still working on sephora. Just ordered Tutulle.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Yeah Tututell is the most pink then Just Nothing and Me Nude is beige. CL did fantastic on the nudes because it is a shade for every undertone/skin tone. Me Nude is my perfect nude and I don't have to search anymore.


   Now that I have them all, I totally agree.  I'm just excited that I can wear all 3 and they all look good.




When does that ever happen


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Yay!!!  I'm wearing Tutulle today and I LOVE it.  It's soft pink on me---I lined and filled my lips w/Leneau lip 'definder'.[/COLOR]


  Eeek it sounds so beautiful, so happy you're loving it!!   I'm on pins and needles waiting for it. I'll have to try it w the only lip 'definder' I have (Nats) and see what magic happens.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 11, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> it's gorgeous! It reminds me of a matte MAC GOTS.  I kinda need it.


 Thank you! I love the way Ronron looks here.   I had Pillow Talk as it was my go to nude before I got Me Nude. They are very similar like in that swatch but I would say Me Nude is a tiny bit cooler than Pillow Talk.


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 11, 2015)

Oh, Pillow talk is a lipstick? I don't have that one, @Prettypackages. I thought you're talking about the CT liner.

@GreenEyedAllie amazing swatches! I want all of the lipsticks


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 11, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> oh wow, closer than I thought.   Thank you!!


  You're welcome!  Yeah, I love Pillow Talk, and that was my first thought when I first put Me Nude on.  What I'll say is if you're after a COLOR dupe (or wanting to avoid duplication), they are very similar.  PT runs warmer and more brown on me, and MN cooler and more pink, especially on my lips.  They are definitely not dupe for formula, though.  I obviously love them all.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 11, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Oh, Pillow talk is a lipstick? I don't have that one, @Prettypackages . I thought you're talking about the CT liner.  @GreenEyedAllie  amazing swatches! I want all of the lipsticks :haha:


  Yeah, it was in the Velux a Trois collection from MAC late summer.  I swatched it at the counter and fell in love.  It lives in my purse.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Glad you can return it!


   I think you would like Just Nothing---it is truly


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I'm on pins and needles waiting for it. I'll have to try it w the only lip 'definder' I have (Nats) and see what magic happens.


  Oh I hope you love it---it's princess soft pink---I'm wearing a very soft pink top w/it and I'm feeling very
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 innocent & virginal---DON"Y SAY A WORD VEE & EO!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   My Pluminette, Youpiyou & Nats are now all at the warehouse.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> It looks weird to me lol I said before it reminds me of a banana sling, those male thongs :/


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 11, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccYbg7bOo0o

  I ordered Let Me Tell you! It looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also it reminds me of Gorgio Armani Lip Maestro 504 which I love but I hate the formula because it dries my lips out and I always have to change lip colors after a few hours because my lips become so dry. So I'm really hoping Let Me Tell You is a close dupe to it.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Yay!!!  I'm wearing Tutulle today and I LOVE it.  It's soft pink on me---I lined and filled my lips w/Leneau lip 'definder'.[/COLOR]


  I'm glad you like it!  I'm going to try to get it over the phone, I guess.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> *Oh, Pillow talk is a lipstick? *I don't have that one, @Prettypackages. I thought you're talking about the CT liner.
> 
> @GreenEyedAllie amazing swatches! I want all of the lipsticks


 





 Too cute Maggie!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'm glad you like it! I'm going to try to get it over the phone, I guess.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 11, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> You're welcome!  Yeah, I love Pillow Talk, and that was my first thought when I first put Me Nude on.  What I'll say is if you're after a COLOR dupe (or wanting to avoid duplication), they are very similar.  PT runs warmer and more brown on me, and MN cooler and more pink, especially on my lips.  They are definitely not dupe for formula, though.  I obviously love them all.


   Warmer and more brown, eh?     





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I think you would like Just Nothing---it is truly[/COLOR]:eyelove:


   Waiting for your "convince meh" pic lol     





Medgal07 said:


> :bigthumb:     :shock: :lol:


  lol


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 11, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Yeah, it was in the Velux a Trois collection from MAC late summer. I swatched it at the counter and fell in love. It lives in my purse.


  I didn't really pay attention to this collection. It's still available on one website but the shipping is £6, so I'll have to settle for the other 100 nudes I have


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Why over the phone Allie?[/COLOR]


 VIB sale weekend!! The code won't work online but you can make phone order or in store purchase with 20% off!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I agree---it is!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I associate the name only with the lip liner


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 11, 2015)

Haven said:


> My pluminette has be "sent to the warehouse" since the beginning of the sale. Not happy! I have received orders that I placed after this one. I want the discount, so I haven't complained/cancelled yet.


  CS blatantly tried to sell me a load of ish and say my order with Pluminette, also being held hostage at the warehouse, was due to samples being OOS. I was not having it.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 11, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Sorry for short response before...toddler grabbed me, haha.  Here (top to bottom): CT Very Victoria, NARS Besame Mucho, CT Miss K, MAC Pillow Talk, CL Me Nude, CL Just Nothing, MAC Oxblood, MAC Boca, CT Confession


  Thank you for the comparisons! I'm amazed you got that done with a toddler around. I used to barely get my socks on when my kids were toddlers!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Why over the phone Allie?[/COLOR]





Vineetha said:


> VIB sale weekend!! The code won't work online but you can make phone order or in store purchase with 20% off!!


  Yeah, this is what I meant.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 11, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> Thank you for the comparisons! I'm amazed you got that done with a toddler around. I used to barely get my socks on when my kids were toddlers!!


  You're welcome! Haha!  I worked super fast during her snack time.  I had just cleaned out/organized my stash a little, so I could find everything quickly.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> lol


  DONE


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Yeah, this is what I meant.


   Got it!!!



Do it!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]DONE[/COLOR]


  (Faints) I'm done for lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I associate the name only with the lip liner


  I loved it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2015)

​My Pluminette just shipped and they gave me 100 points because of the delay but they shipped overnight, so it'll be here tomorrow


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 11, 2015)

That's awesome!


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ​My Pluminette just shipped and they gave me 100 points because of the delay but they shipped overnight, so it'll be here tomorrow


 
  Lucky!  Mine's still being held hostage.


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :yaay: [COLOR=0000FF]​My Pluminette just shipped and they gave me 100 points because of the delay but they shipped overnight, so it'll be here tomorrow [/COLOR]:yahoo:


  Yay!!!  That's great!!   If I don't get a shipping notice tomorrow, I'm going to call and see what's up. I don't care about samples, so I want to make sure there aren't any silly delays


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Lucky!  Mine's still being held hostage.
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Psych1*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I'm done for lol


  Does that mean you like it?  I think it would look so amazing on you.


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I have to believe that you and Starletta will get shipping notices soon.  I think I ordered mine before both of you which is why I probably got my notice first.


 
  I essentially am forfeiting the discount to pay UPS to clean up Sephora's mess. That's why I'm so irritated.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 11, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I didn't really pay attention to this collection. It's still available on one website but the shipping is £6, so I'll have to settle for the other 100 nudes I have


 

  The talk in that thread and what spilled over in other threads made me get Pillow Talk.  I just got it.  It truly is the perfect nude, well, not including Me Nude and Just Nothing. LOL  But it looks great on. 

  GreenEyed Allie, thank you for breaking down the descriptions.  I am trying to avoid dupes, but Pillow Talk is kinda perfect, and if they resemble, I will probably add it to the list. 


  I am kinda concerned on how long these lipsticks will last.  I might just wait another 6 months (can I do it) and see how people feel about them.  After the TF lippie issue, Mac gloss issue, I'm a little *thismuch* hesitant.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I essentially am forfeiting the discount to pay UPS to clean up Sephora's mess. That's why I'm so irritated.


   You have more reasons than that one to be irritated!!!!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 11, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> The talk in that thread and what spilled over in other threads made me get Pillow Talk.  I just got it.  It truly is the perfect nude, well, not including Me Nude and Just Nothing. LOL  But it looks great on.   GreenEyed Allie, thank you for breaking down the descriptions.  I am trying to avoid dupes, but Pillow Talk is kinda perfect, and if they resemble, I will probably add it to the list.    I am kinda concerned on how long these lipsticks will last.  I might just wait another 6 months (can I do it) and see how people feel about them.  After the TF lippie issue, Mac gloss issue, I'm a little *thismuch* hesitant.


  Well CL has its expiration date listed so no hidden surprises with those. Lipgloss regardless of brand can go bad quickly because it's liquid which is why I no longer buy lipgloss.   I'm still loving my CL lipsticks and keep looking for others to try. I also get compliments every time I pull it out. A guy stopped when I pulled it out the other day and was like wow that's lipstick? I said yes and let him see it and told him it was CL. He said it was cool and impressive. It was interesting getting a guy's reaction.   I should have told him how much it cost just to see what he would say. He probably wanted to ask but didn't want to be rude.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> *The talk in that thread and what spilled over in other threads made me get Pillow Talk.  I just got it.  It truly is the perfect nude, well, not including Me Nude and Just Nothing. LOL  But it looks great on. *
> 
> GreenEyed Allie, thank you for breaking down the descriptions.  I am trying to avoid dupes, but Pillow Talk is kinda perfect, and if they resemble, I will probably add it to the list.
> 
> ...


   I agree Pretty!!! I have *Pillow Talk *from way back when---I think I even backed it up in a former MAC life!!!  But for me it's about the formula and PT just can't compare when it comes to that.


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :bigthumb:     [COLOR=0000FF] I have to believe that you and Starletta will get shipping notices soon.  I think I ordered mine before both of you which is why I probably got my notice first.[/COLOR]


  You definitely ordered before me, then enabled, I mean encouraged, Me to order.   So glad I got it right before they deactivated the code.   I'm sure I'll get a shipping notice tomorrow. They've been really great with getting all my packages out during both F&F & Rouge sale.   I remember last year during the same they had big  delays getting our packages out and they gave us all 500 points for the "inconvenience."


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I should have told him how much it cost just to see what he would say. He probably wanted to ask but didn't want to be rude.


   Likewise!!!!!  I think I've selected shades that cover my range of color interests and that allows me to reach for them more than any other lipsticks in my vast lipstick stash.  It was easy to add 4 more 
  at 20% off.  I probably would have gotten a fifth but several were OOS at Sephora.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I agree Pretty!!! I have[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Pillow Talk*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]from way back when---I think I even backed it up in a former MAC life!!!  But for me it's about the formula and PT just can't compare when it comes to that.[/COLOR]


  Yep as soon as I put on Me Nude, Pillow Talk went in the trash lol. I do have love for pillow talk because it was my HG nude and I was happy MAC made it perm because I bought it when it was LE and you probably did too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Yep as soon as I put on Me Nude, Pillow Talk went in the trash lol. I do have love for pillow talk because *it was my HG nude and I was happy MAC made it perm because I bought it when it was LE and you probably did too.*


   Oh gosh I totally purchased my Pillow Talk when it was LE but I had replaced it (just stopped using it) long ago 
   w/other HE nudes.  I'll be purging my stash of MAC lippies----a daunting task but I really need to do it.  I rarely 
   reach for most of them.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I remember last year during the same they had big delays getting our packages out and they gave us all 500 points for the "inconvenience."







Perhaps one day they'll get it right and staff accordingly to accommodate the shipping timeline that they 
    promise.  That said, it's not as if I would run out of lipstick and have none, other than what I ordered & be 
    destitute & without lipstick if it didn't arrive in 2 days.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Does that mean you like it?  I think it would look so amazing on you.[/COLOR]


  It means trouble :haha:  Thank you


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Oh I hope you love it---it's princess soft pink---I'm wearing a very soft pink top w/it and I'm feeling very  innocent & virginal---DON"Y SAY A WORD VEE & EO!!!!:haha: [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   My Pluminette, Youpiyou & Nats are now all at the warehouse.[/COLOR]


  Lol, I'm loving your description!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh I hope you love it---it's princess soft pink---I'm wearing a very soft pink top w/it and I'm feeling very
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 So the 13yr old age swap did work


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Oh I hope you love it---it's princess soft pink---I'm wearing a very soft pink top w/it and I'm feeling very  innocent & virginal---DON"Y SAY A WORD VEE & EO!!!!:haha: [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   My Pluminette, Youpiyou & Nats are now all at the warehouse.[/COLOR]


:haha:  Can you swatch Youpiyou when you get it please,  Meddy?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> VIB sale weekend!! The code won't work online but you can make phone order or in store purchase with 20% off!!


And V has bought the whole store via phone. :lol:


----------



## Haven (Nov 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :yaay: [COLOR=0000FF]​My Pluminette just shipped and they gave me 100 points because of the delay but they shipped overnight, so it'll be here tomorrow [/COLOR]:yahoo:


  Lucky! Enjoy! My pluminette is taking a sight seeing tour of the U.S. before it arrives.


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You have more reasons than that one to be irritated!!!!


 
  That's very true. I'm now lurking on the NM site, trying to decide on my next CL purchase. I'm not playing with USPS (Nordstrom) and Sephora gets no more dollars from me. Thank goodness for dependable ShopRunner.

  Loved the way Miss Clichy wore yesterday.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 12, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> That's very true. I'm now lurking on the NM site, trying to decide on my next CL purchase. I'm not playing with USPS (Nordstrom) and Sephora gets no more dollars from me. Thank goodness for dependable ShopRunner.
> 
> *Loved the way Miss Clichy wore yesterday.*


  STILL not listening....lalalalalalala


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 12, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> STILL not listening....lalalalalalala


  Miss Clichy is awesome.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 12, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> STILL not listening....lalalalalalala


  LOL

  I'm going to finally make it down to saks (if they have these) and swatch to my hearts content.  Then I'll be able to decide.  But I kinda already have 3 or 4 ok 5, I want.  LOL   

  Pillow Talk dupe (me nude or just nothing) 
  LouBeach
  MissLoubi
  Ron Ron (?)
Djalouzi 
  and of course the red in matte.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> So the 13yr old age swap did work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Absolutely!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2015)

Haven said:


> Lucky! Enjoy! My pluminette is taking a sight seeing tour of the U.S. before it arrives.


  Oh NO????  What the hell is going on?????


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2015)

​My Pluminette just arrived and she's prettier than I ever could have imagined!!!!  Hopefully there'll be sunshine tomorrow and I swatch everything then


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> That's very true. I'm now lurking on the NM site, trying to decide on my next CL purchase. I'm not playing with USPS (Nordstrom) and Sephora gets no more dollars from me. Thank goodness for dependable ShopRunner.
> 
> Loved the way Miss Clichy wore yesterday.


   I got two deliveries from Nordies this morning, one from UPS and the other USPS, within minutes of each other.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> *OH jeez, what are you going to do with them all? *
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


 I'll let my daughter go through each color family and take what she wants and then she can have the remainder to B2M---she'll be doing that for a couple of years!!!
I have a BNIB Riri Nude which she LOVEs, that I'll put in her Christmas stocking.  I had purchased one for her when they came out and she went nuts over it.

  I like your CL list!!!!  I'm thinking I'm done for awhile after Youpiyou arrives but I'd prefer to end with an even number-----soooooooo


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'll let my daughter go through each color family and take what she wants and then she can have the remainder to B2M---she'll be doing that for a couple of years!!!
> I have a BNIB Riri Nude which she LOVEs, that I'll put in her Christmas stocking.  I had purchased one for her when they came out and she went nuts over it.
> 
> I like your CL list!!!!  I'm thinking I'm done for awhile after Youpiyou arrives but I'd prefer to end with an even number-----soooooooo


  good idea, and thank you!


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 12, 2015)

I think it's bad that I can't stop thinking of buying more of these. I own half of the polishes, I don't need to own half the lipsticks!  I picked up Miss Clichy and Pluminette from Sephora and Meddy's raving about Tutuelle is pushing me towards the cliff.  Still pondering Bengali, Miss Loubi, Ronron, Let Me Tell You/Belly Bloom, and a couple others. And RL matte when it's back in stock.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> good idea, and thank you!







​After you swatch the lippies at Saks you should see which of those on your list, that you really want to buy are now available at Sephora---You can call in and 
    get them for $72 instead of $90!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Still pondering Bengali, Miss Loubi, Ronron, Let Me Tell You/Belly Bloom, and a couple others. And RL matte when it's back in stock.


  They are permanent---you don't have to sprint---you can cruise with these (says the addict with 13 of them) or not!



Tutulle was in and out of stock but you can get 
  it at 20% off by phone now!  BB is also back in stock but @Psych1 had issues with it so I'm not sure you'd now be cautious with that one.


 BTW, I recently wore RL, matte for the first time and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.   Just sayin'


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> They are permanent---you don't have to sprint---you can cruise with these (says the addict with 13 of them) or not!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yep, RL matte is everything!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh I hope you love it---it's princess soft pink---I'm wearing a very soft pink top w/it and I'm feeling very
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Like nekked & blushing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sounds so pretty! I'm sure its really lovely you


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 12, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> And V has bought the whole store via phone. :lol:


 :lol: I might as well try


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 12, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Like nekked & blushing    Sounds so pretty! I'm sure its really lovely you


  innocent & virginal , nekkid & blushing ... I can't :lmao:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> innocent & virginal , nekkid & blushing ... I can't






YOU FORGOT ANGELIC


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> *Like nekked & blushing*
> 
> 
> 
> ...









OK I'M SNORTING NOW-----too early for this already


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Yep, RL matte is everything!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 You're so good at it!!!  Little or no effort required on your part​!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2015)

My Nats lip 'definder' just shipped----now I have one last item in the warehouse---then I'm done w/_this sale_---
    and just DONE!!!!


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> My Nats lip 'definder' just shipped----now I have one last item in the warehouse---then I'm done w/_this sale_---
> and just DONE!!!!


 
  Congrats!!! My Pluminette has been liberated, but I still have an order from the 7th that's lost.


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :yahoo: [COLOR=0000FF]​My Pluminette just arrived and she's prettier than I ever could have imagined!!!!  Hopefully there'll be sunshine tomorrow and I swatch everything then[/COLOR]:wiggle:


  Yayyy!!! so happy you're loving the way it looks so far!!


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 12, 2015)

Miss Clichy is arriving today, so I'm through the window.   Tutulle just shipped   Still no shipping notice for Pluminette, but I'll live


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :yahoo: [COLOR=0000FF]My Nats lip 'definder' just shipped----now I have one last item in the warehouse---then I'm done w/_this sale_---[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    and just DONE!!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]:lmao: [/COLOR]





Psych1 said:


> Miss Clichy is arriving today, so I'm through the window.   Tutulle just shipped   Still no shipping notice for Pluminette, but I'll live


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hmmm... interesting, we had the same Impera experience but my Bikini experience is the complete opposite! Creamy, buildable, and the perfect classy light pink.


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 12, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Woohoo!! Do you have a favorite lip 'definder.' ?


 
  I only have Nats but I looooove it!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 12, 2015)

did anyone buy tres bea?


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 12, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Hmmm... interesting, we had the same Impera experience but my Bikini experience is the complete opposite! Creamy, buildable, and the perfect classy light pink.


 I was wondering if it was perhaps just an issue with mine. I recall when it was delivered, it was pretty hot in my area, so I'm wondering if the lipstick was compromised? It just feels REALLY bad on my lips. It almost separates & has a weird consistency. Maybe it was just part of a bad batch?    





starletta8 said:


> I only have Nats but I looooove it!


 Me too! Just got Nats during the sale & it's really beautiful. My one and only...for now


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 12, 2015)

That's not right. Mine is _slightly_ drier than some of the other satins, but not as dry as the mattes.

  I think something happened to the batch or the lipstick.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol: [COLOR=0000FF]  Died!!! [/COLOR]   [COLOR=0000FF]   Absolutely!!!![/COLOR]:bouquet:


Thank you!  :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :yahoo: [COLOR=0000FF]​My Pluminette just arrived and she's prettier than I ever could have imagined!!!!  Hopefully there'll be sunshine tomorrow and I swatch everything then[/COLOR]:wiggle:


:yahoo: can't wait to see your swatches!


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 12, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> That's not right. Mine is _slightly_ drier than some of the other satins, but not as dry as the mattes.  I think something happened to the batch or the lipstick.


  Thanks, that's helpful to hear from someone else who has bikini.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 12, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Still no shipping notice for Pluminette, but I'll live


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 12, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Yay I hope you love Miss Clichy, it's a beautiful berry and I highly doubt it pulls weird on you.


 
  Nope, it's beautiful. I had the same Impera pulling brick issues and Miss Clichy was perfection.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'll let my daughter go through each color family and take what she wants and then she can have the remainder to B2M---she'll be doing that for a couple of years!!!
> I have a BNIB Riri Nude which she LOVEs, that I'll put in her Christmas stocking.  I had purchased one for her when they came out and she went nuts over it.
> 
> I like your CL list!!!!  I'm thinking I'm done for awhile after Youpiyou arrives but I'd prefer to end with an even number-----soooooooo


Ugh I'll be at an odd number too when LMTU arrives, I'll justify it by the Rouge being a stand alone since it's in black packaging.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> OK I'M SNORTING NOW-----too early for this already


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> did anyone buy tres bea?


    No  Pretty---I'll have to look that up.  Is it on your list?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2015)

elegant-one said:


>


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Ugh I'll be at an odd number too when LMTU arrives, I'll justify it by the Rouge being a stand alone since it's in black packaging.


   Well I still need to add a sheer or two to my collection---definitely the RL sheer I think.


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 12, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Yay I hope you love Miss Clichy, it's a beautiful berry and I highly doubt it pulls weird on you.


  Thank you!! Miss Clichy has arrived and I haven't swarched her yet, but it's just beautiful in the tube. What a perfect Berry shade, I can't tell I'm going to love it on !!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 12, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Thank you!! Miss Clichy has arrived and I haven't swarched her yet, but it's just beautiful in the tube. What a perfect Berry shade, I can't tell I'm going to love it on !!


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Both my Nats and Youpiyou arrive tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Congrats!!! I still have an orphan from 2AM Saturday morning, so this is the nightmare that won't end.

  I can't wait to see swatches of Youpiyou.


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 12, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Thank you!! Miss Clichy has arrived and I haven't swarched her yet, but it's just beautiful in the tube. What a perfect Berry shade, I can't tell I'm going to love it on !!


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 12, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> (Ladies! I'm trying to behave here!)


 
  Oh, just give in. You know you will!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 12, 2015)

Read the top review from Sephora.com!!! It's amazing! :lmao:


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 12, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Read the top review from Sephora.com!!! It's amazing! :lmao:


 :lmao:


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 12, 2015)

Lo





GreenEyedAllie said:


> Read the top review from Sephora.com!!! It's amazing! :lmao:


  Lol! Green go ahead and get Miss Clichy while you get the discount. Why wait and pay full price. I need to make up my mind about Diva.  I received Chanel Rouge mascara today and you and Meddy were right. It does make a subltle difference with the IDO.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 12, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Lo Lol! Green go ahead and get Miss Clichy while you get the discount. Why wait and pay full price. I need to make up my mind about Diva.  I received Chanel Rouge mascara today and you and Meddy were right. It does make a subltle difference with the IDO.


  Ordered Tutulle.  I have too many pretty new berries that need love, and I KNOW when I get Miss C, she'll get all my attention.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 12, 2015)

Yeah I can understand wanting to use what you have first because it's going to be hard to resist once you get it.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 12, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Yeah I can understand wanting to use what you have first because it's going to be hard to resist once you get it.


  That and it's perm.      (And I can always use the December coupon if they do it this year...)


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 12, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


>


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 12, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> LA LA LA LA LA  (Ladies!  I'm trying to behave here!)


 I dunno, this one looks like a winner. Definitely one to add at some point.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> *Ordered Tutulle. I* have too many pretty new berries that need love, and I KNOW when I get Miss C, she'll get all my attention.






I hope you love it Allie!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


>


 That's hysterical----just sent child protective services to her house!!!


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 12, 2015)

I just got my shipping summary from FedEx. This is how it's supposed to be: Place order, seamlessly processed, shipped same day. With ShopRunner, free 2-day shipping and I'll have my new pretty at my home Monday after work.

  So excited for Tutulle! Even if it's full price.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]That's hysterical----just sent child protective services to her house!!![/COLOR]:haha:


  I just hope someone doesn't get butt hurt and complain, so they have to take it down.  I love it when people are silly with reviews.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Yay I hope you love Miss Clichy, it's a beautiful berry and I highly doubt it pulls weird on you.


   If Miss Clichy has too much purple it will look horrid on me.  Must research!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Read the top review from Sephora.com!!! It's amazing! :lmao:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I just hope someone doesn't get butt hurt and complain, so they have to take it down. I love it when people are silly with reviews.


    Yeah---sometimes I wanna just scream "Lighten Up America."  Humor---it's about humor!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I just got my shipping summary from FedEx. This is how it's supposed to be: Place order, seamlessly processed, shipped same day. With ShopRunner, free 2-day shipping and I'll have my new pretty at my home Monday after work.
> 
> *So excited for Tutulle! *Even if it's full price.


  I hope you love it!!!!  Looking forward to hearing what you think of it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> That's not right. Mine is _slightly_ drier than some of the other satins, but not as dry as the mattes.
> 
> *I think something happened to the batch or the lipstick.*


    Yes---it all just sounds too weird!!!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 12, 2015)

Yes I was finally able to post Miss Clichy


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 12, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Yes I was finally able to post Miss Clichy ompom:


  You are killing me.  Kil-ling.  And killing it in that color consequently!  Gorgeous on you!  If the coupon appears, I may grab it; otherwise, I'll be good, dammit!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 12, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> You are killing me.  Kil-ling.  And killing it in that color consequently!  Gorgeous on you!  If the coupon appears, I may grab it; otherwise, I'll be good, dammit!


  Thanks! I love it and trying to stop myself from wearing it. Let Me Tell You has shipped so eagerly waiting for it to arrive and fingers crossed it's a winner.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 12, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Yes I was finally able to post Miss Clichy


  love this


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 12, 2015)

Belly Bloom


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 12, 2015)

Rouge matte


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Yes I was finally able to post Miss Clichy


  I really wish I could unsee this!!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 12, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Belly Bloom


  ummmmm, I kinda like. Is it peachy?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Rouge matte


   One of my favs!!!!!!  You have nice lips!!  Very pretty on you!  I've worn it 2 days this week, including today.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Belly Bloom


 Is BB a sheer?  I like the way that looks on you---soft and pretty.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 12, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> ummmmm, I kinda like. Is it peachy?


Yeah like a soft peachy.





  Miss Lou is more peachy.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Is BB a sheer?  I like the way that looks on you---soft and pretty.


Thanks! No it's a satin it's just light in pigmentation due to the color.

  Oh and I always forget to tell you I love your highlighting.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Yeah like a soft peachy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Miss Loubi-----that's the one that I keep missing.  It looks much darker in the online pics.  I _really_ like the way that it looks on you.  The color is right up my alley!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Thanks! No it's a satin it's just light in pigmentation due to the color.
> 
> Oh and I always forget to tell you I love your highlighting.


    Thanks---I need to take my time and blend more---seems I'm always in a hurry.  I have to ask---which is your favorite????


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks---I need to take my time and blend more---seems I'm always in a hurry.  I have to ask---which is your favorite????


Rouge matte I mean it's the perfect red & Belly Bloom because it's that classy understated look.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Rouge matte I mean it's the perfect red & Belly Bloom because it's that classy understated look.


    I'm thinking both RL matte & satin but then the nudes also have my heart ---Just Nothing, Me Nude & Tutulle are all


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm thinking both RL matte & satin but then the nudes also have mr heart ---Just Nothing, Me Nude & Tutulle are all


Oh yeah I forgot about Me Nude, certainly a fav! It's really hard to choose because I picked the best ones for me, Let Me Tell You is on the way and hopefully it's a lovely surprise.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Oh yeah I forgot about Me Nude, certainly a fav! It's really hard to choose because I picked the best ones for me, Let Me Tell You is on the way and hopefully it's a lovely surprise.


  I had to look that up and it's so, so pretty.  Great choice!!!!  Found some lip swatches on You Tube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwNpLVAy_zk


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I had to look that up and it's so, so pretty.  Great choice!!!!  Found some lip swatches on You Tube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwNpLVAy_zk


  Oh it looks completely different here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccYbg7bOo0o

  That video is what made me order it, so I guess it's one of those chameleon shades.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 13, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Oh it looks completely different here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccYbg7bOo0o
> 
> That video is what made me order it, so I guess it's one of those chameleon shades.


   I watched the video---thanks for the link.  I think we're seeing that some of these are in fact chameleonesque!!!!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I watched the video---thanks for the link.  I think we're seeing that some of these are in fact chameleonesque!!!![/COLOR]


  Yeah because even Miss Lou looks completely different on me compared to swatches. That's pretty much why I just started ordering the ones I was curious about and if I loved the shade I kept it, otherwise it went back. That's pretty much the only way you're going to be sure about a shade is to try out. Especially since some of these shades are undertone dependent like Impera.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 13, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Yeah because even Miss Lou looks completely different on me compared to swatches. That's pretty much why I just started ordering the ones I was curious about and if I loved the shade I kept it, otherwise it went back. That's pretty much the only way you're going to be sure about a shade is to try out. Especially since some of these shades are undertone dependent like Impera.


   Which ones did you send back?


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Which ones did you send back?[/COLOR]


   Pluminette was okay but I didn't love it Tututell was too light Survivita looked like TF Velvet Violet on me and I didn't love enough to keep it. Actually Miss Clichy is what I thought Survivita would be which is how I ended up trying Miss Clichy.


----------



## beautycool (Nov 13, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :haha:


  Lol so funny that  that being on a review on sephora how cool lol


----------



## beautycool (Nov 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  One of my favs!!!!!!  You have nice lips!!  Very pretty on you!  I've worn it 2 days this week, including today.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR][COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR]


  Medgal that looks really lovely on you


----------



## beautycool (Nov 13, 2015)

Purplepopcorn thank you for your swatches they look good on you too   The CL matte red which lipstick is it kind a close to in a mac red lipstick just wondered as I don't think red red suits me much and have two mac red that I do like but oh my gosh I have worn my sheer red more times than any of my red mac lipsticks !!! Or any other colours lol I love it so so much it's my go to red )))


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  One of my favs!!!!!!  You have nice lips!!  Very pretty on you!  I've worn it 2 days this week, including today.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR][COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR]


    Fabulous


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 13, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Yes I was finally able to post Miss Clichy ompom:


So pretty!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  One of my favs!!!!!!  You have nice lips!!  Very pretty on you!  I've worn it 2 days this week, including today.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR][COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR]


Stunning Meddy! Stunning! :eyelove:


----------



## maeonsaturday (Nov 13, 2015)

Does anyone here have a swatch of Tres Bea? Apart from the ones already posted online.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 13, 2015)

beautycool said:


> The CL matte red which lipstick is it kind a close to in a mac red lipstick just wondered as I don't think red red suits me much and have two mac red that I do like but oh my gosh I have worn my sheer red more times than any of my red mac lipsticks !!! Or any other colours lol I love it so so much it's my go to red
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I agree BC!  I love my RL sheer, and I need to wear it more....I've been on such a nude kick lately.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 13, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I agree BC!  I love my RL sheer, and I need to wear it more....I've been on such a nude kick lately.


  Yeah I had to force myself to put Me Nude away so I could start wearing bold colors.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 13, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Yeah like a soft peachy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 13, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Fabulous


 Thank you AWS!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 13, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I agree BC!  I love my RL sheer, and I need to wear it more....I've been on such a nude kick lately.
> RL sheer i son my list.  I love both matte & satin and I don't think RL sheer will disappoint either.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Purple Popcorn*
> ...


    I was that way with Just Nothing this week but now it's time to try out Pluminette which is patiently waiting to be swatched and worn and Youpiyou which arrives today.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 13, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Give me!  I love all things coral and peach.  This is perfect.    LOL


  Yes Miss Lou is my perfect coral. corals are usually too warm for me but Miss Lou has enough pink that it dominates the orange making it peachy on me. And of course the formula is bomb.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Thanks Naomi!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] RL sheer i son my list.  I love both matte & satin and I don't think RL sheer will disappoint either.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   I was that way with Just Nothing this week but now it's time to try out Pluminette which is patiently waiting to be swatched and worn and Youpiyou which arrives today.[/COLOR]:yahoo:


  Yes I can't wait to see!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 13, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Yes Miss Lou is my perfect coral. corals are usually too warm for me but Miss Lou has enough pink that it dominates the orange making it peachy on me. And of course the formula is bomb.


   I would have ordered Miss Loubi today but it was OOS!!!!  I'm weak so I ordered Miss Clichy @ 20% off
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm at an even number!!!  Now I can relax and just enjoy the darned things!!!!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 13, 2015)

Lol





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I would have ordered Miss Loubi today but it was OOS!!!!  I'm weak so I ordered Miss Clichy @ 20% off:yahoo: I'm at an even number!!!  Now I can relax and just enjoy the darned things!!!![/COLOR]


   Yes you must enjoy! I promise I feel some type of way everytimeI wear it. I don't know if that's a good thing or bad thing lol. However I guess it just reconfirm that it's worth it for me.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 13, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Yes I was finally able to post Miss Clichy


That is just GORGEOUS on you!!!! I may need this one too LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 13, 2015)

I've been busy all day an tonight is date-night so I didn't have time to swatch everything---I decided to swatch my new brights.  *Youpiyou* is even prettier in person and is an absolute perfect orange for me.  *Pluminette* is also really gorgeous.  Another nod to my twin for showing it so well in pics and swatches.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 13, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> That is just GORGEOUS on you!!!! *I may need this one too *LOL






You do Sis---I ordered it after seeing this and other swatches and videos---a real must have.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 13, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Yes you must enjoy! I promise I feel some type of way everytimeI wear it. I don't know if that's a good thing or bad thing lol. However I guess it just reconfirm that it's worth it for me.


    I'm wearing Very Privé tonight----I just love burgundy lipstick and I haven't worn it in a good while!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I've been busy all day an tonight is date-night so I didn't have time to swatch everything---I decided to swatch my new brights.  *Youpiyou* is even [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]prettier in person and is an absolute perfect orange for me.  *Pluminette* is also really gorgeous.  Another nod to my twin for showing it so well in pics and swatches.[/COLOR] [COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR]


Lovely!  Thanks Meddy!


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I've been busy all day an tonight is date-night so I didn't have time to swatch everything---I decided to swatch my new brights.  *Youpiyou* is even prettier in person and is an absolute perfect orange for me.  *Pluminette* is also really gorgeous.  Another nod to my twin for showing it so well in pics and swatches.


 
  Gorgeous! TY for the swatches!


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 13, 2015)

Does anyone have Delicando?

  Looking for a peachy nude like NARS Julie....


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I've been busy all day an tonight is date-night so I didn't have time to swatch everything---I decided to swatch my new brights.  *Youpiyou* is even prettier in person and is an absolute perfect orange for me.  *Pluminette* is also really gorgeous.  Another nod to my twin for showing it so well in pics and swatches.








 Both are so pretty on you but Pluminette is


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 13, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Lovely! Thanks Meddy!


  Thanks Naomi!  If I had three heads I'd wear both lipsticks out tonight, along w/Very Privé


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 13, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Gorgeous! TY for the swatches!


   My pleasure Starletta!!  You ordered Pluminette yes???


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 13, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Both are so pretty on you but Pluminette is


  Thanks Sis!!!  I can't wait to wear it----I'm beyond excited over this gorgeous color!!!


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> My pleasure Starletta!!  You ordered Pluminette yes???


  Yes, I did. It was one of the wayward packages and finally arrived today. Since it's so cold, I haven't touched it- I wanted to let it get it room temperature first.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Thanks Sis!!!  I can't wait to wear it----I'm beyond excited over this gorgeous color!!![/COLOR]


  I know burgundy looks awesome on you especially Very Prive. Youpiyou looks exactly how I thought it would, thanks for the swatch. And now I can order DIVA because it should be a cool orange and not pull red on me.   Enjoy date night!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Thanks Naomi!  If I had three heads I'd wear both lipsticks out tonight, along w/Very Privé[/COLOR]


I bet VP looks beautiful on you! I hope you have a wonderful date night, Meddy.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 13, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> That is just GORGEOUS on you!!!! I may need this one too LOL


  Thanks! Oh and happy birthday! Love Scorpios! My water sister, I'm a Cancer and Medgal is too!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I've been busy all day an tonight is date-night so I didn't have time to swatch everything---I decided to swatch my new brights.  *Youpiyou* is even prettier in person and is an absolute perfect orange for me.  *Pluminette* is also really gorgeous.  Another nod to my twin for showing it so well in pics and swatches.


  *throws in towel* I quit.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 13, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> *throws in towel* I quit.


  Lol these are perm so you have plenty of time. Aren't you going to Saks soon? So whichever one you put on and don't want to take off will be the ones for you.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 13, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Thanks! Oh and happy birthday! Love Scorpios! My water sister, I'm a Cancer and Medgal is too!








 Thanks so much hun!!! Water Sisters...I love that. Other than the obvious ...we must like similar things...Does that have another unique meaning?


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I've been busy all day an tonight is date-night so I didn't have time to swatch everything---I decided to swatch my new brights.  *Youpiyou* is even [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]prettier in person and is an absolute perfect orange for me.  *Pluminette* is also really gorgeous.  Another nod to my twin for showing it so well in pics and swatches.[/COLOR] [COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR]


  Wow those swatches are beautiful!!   My Pluminette & Tutulle both arrived today & im sooooo excited to try them out.  Miss Clichy arrived yesterday and I tried it on last night and it's honestly SO stunning.  I took a quick pic but the lighting isnt great indoors at night, so not sure how helpful it would be, but I'm really so happy with it!   So happy you ordered Miss Clichy as well!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 13, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Wow those swatches are beautiful!!   My Pluminette & Tutulle both arrived today & im sooooo excited to try them out.  Miss Clichy arrived yesterday and I tried it on last night and it's honestly SO stunning.  I took a quick pic but the lighting isnt great indoors at night, so not sure how helpful it would be, but I'm really so happy with it!   So happy you ordered Miss Clichy as well!!


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 13, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> My Tutulle arrives Monday! I can't wait to see your swatches of all your new goodies!


 
  Mine too!

  Too bad I'm already plotting CL #9. No shame.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 13, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Mine too!  Too bad I'm already plotting CL #9. No shame.


  I might be regretting not adding Miss C to my VIBR phone order....


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 13, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Thanks so much hun!!! Water Sisters...I love that. Other than the obvious ...we must like similar things...Does that have another unique meaning?


Like you said we're just similar is how we view and approach things and we obviously share the same expensive taste lol.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 13, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I might be regretting not adding Miss C to my VIBR phone order....


I tried 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as I knew this would happen.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I've been busy all day an tonight is date-night so I didn't have time to swatch everything---I decided to swatch my new brights.  *Youpiyou* is even prettier in person and is an absolute perfect orange for me.  *Pluminette* is also really gorgeous.  Another nod to my twin for showing it so well in pics and swatches.


This is how I wanted Pluminette to look on me.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 13, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Mine too!
> 
> Too bad I'm already plotting CL #9. No shame.


  Do it


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 13, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> My Tutulle arrives Monday!  I can't wait to see your swatches of all your new goodies!


 You're going to love it!! It is the most delicate nude with a very slight hint of pinky undertones.   





Purple Popcorn said:


> Yay so happy you love Miss Clichy! I think it's one of those shades that will look great on everyone. Do it ompom:


 It's gorgeous!! I dabbed it on for a more subtle berry look and it worked perfectly for a casual look!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> *throws in towel* I quit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think you will love it Allie.


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 14, 2015)

Just caved via NM for CL #9. 2-day shipping, no fuss? Thank you, yes please!

  I haven't seen much love for it, but I just ordered Delicanodo. I adore NARS Julie for a peachy nude; Delicanodo appears to be similar.

  I'm on a nude kick- Just Nothing, Tutuelle, Delicanodo.....


----------



## Mizani (Nov 14, 2015)

I hate that I won't be able to afford one of these until after the new year.  In the meantime, I will just have to live vicariously thru you ladies.  Keep the pics coming!

  I think Survivita is going to be my first color but I am also interested in Very Prive, Sevillana and still Djalouzi.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 14, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Cl Eton moi


  Damn Glammy!  Can I get some fries with that shake? It looks gorgeous on you! LMAO


----------



## beautycool (Nov 14, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Thanks! Oh and happy birthday! Love Scorpios! My water sister, I'm a Cancer and Medgal is too!


  I'm a Scorpio  too


----------



## beautycool (Nov 14, 2015)

Mizani said:


> I hate that I won't be able to afford one of these until after the new year.  In the meantime, I will just have to live vicariously thru you ladies.  Keep the pics coming!  I think Survivita is going to be my first color but I am also interested in Very Prive, Sevillana and still Djalouzi.


  Snap I'm the same but have only one atm I have a evoucher for £20 off for selfridges I may try try lol order one up before Christmas but I doubt it  atleast if me and the husband go to London in dec I can then swatch them all on my skin well try to whilst his standing there going tut tut lol as I'm taking ages I can just see it now  lol ️️  Just love everyone's amazing swatches and do a list and choose the right colour for you   Christmas will be here before you know it so new yer will come so quick you watch Hun and untill that time  Just try n pick which you like


----------



## beautycool (Nov 14, 2015)

Allthingsglam that colour really suits you  Hope you like it too  as love it  ️️️


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 14, 2015)

Hey @Psych1, I'm wearing Bikini today. You seriously got a lemon. Mines nice and creamy.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 14, 2015)

beautycool said:


> I'm a Scorpio  too


  Yay happy birthday water sister!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 14, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Does anyone have Delicando?
> 
> Looking for a peachy nude like NARS Julie....


  I just received this one but I don't have Julie.


----------



## nt234 (Nov 14, 2015)

I ordered Zoulou during the Sephora sale. It'll be my first CL lipstick, I'm excited! I definitely want to try a Satin finish one next.


----------



## franlynne (Nov 14, 2015)

Can anyone compare TF morroccan rouge(didier) to CL miss cliché? The look fairly close to me online. Thanks!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Just caved via NM for CL #9. 2-day shipping, no fuss? Thank you, yes please!
> 
> I haven't seen much love for it, but I just ordered Delicanodo. I adore NARS Julie for a peachy nude; Delicanodo appears to be similar.
> 
> I'm on a nude kick- Just Nothing, Tutuelle, Delicanodo.....


 Can't wait to hear what you think of  Delicanodo-------or maybe I can


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Yes, I did. It was one of the wayward packages and finally arrived today. Since it's so cold, I haven't touched it- I wanted to let it get it room temperature first.
> I can't wait to hear what you think of Pluminette---she's so GORGEOUS!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


   Thank you so much.  I'm interested in Diva too!!!  Youpiyou is like the flesh of a blood orange.  It's pretty and 
  really brightens my face. Here's very Privé from last night:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> *throws in towel* I quit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2015)

nt234 said:


> I ordered Zoulou during the Sephora sale. It'll be my first CL lipstick, I'm excited! I definitely want to try a Satin finish one next.


   Zoulou is gorgeous on.  I had to force myself NOT to wear it.  I hope you love it too!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2015)

franlynne said:


> Can anyone compare TF morroccan rouge(didier) to CL miss cliché? The look fairly close to me online. Thanks!


 I can swatch both next week when Miss Clichy arrives.


----------



## franlynne (Nov 14, 2015)

Thank you so much. I have petal rose, and i'm waiting for pluminette,sheer rouge, and let me tell you to arrive. Hopefully, they will all be here by Wed. I was going to order miss cliché as well. I have been waiting on bikini too! (It's been so long, I forgot about her!) I have been through this thread so may times, I feel like I know all of you.You are all so kind and helpful and I am grateful for all the time everyone takes to swatch their purchases.Thank you again!!!


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 14, 2015)

franlynne said:


> Can anyone compare TF morroccan rouge(didier) to CL miss cliché? The look fairly close to me online. Thanks!


 
  I'll be around both tomorrow but will lack the opportunity with suitable light to pull for real swatches.

  From memory, not even close. Moroccan Rouge is red-based, whereas Miss Clichy is more of a purple base. Moroccan Rouge is warm, whereas Miss Clichy is cool-toned.


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Wow---isn't that interesting!!!!


  I feel so badly that she's got a bad one- I have to force myself to wear something other than Bikini. I wouldn't do that with a dud.


----------



## beautycool (Nov 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I can't wait to hear what you think of Pluminette---she's so GORGEOUS!!!![/COLOR]:happydance:   [COLOR=0000FF]  Thank you so much.  I'm interested in Diva too!!!  Youpiyou is like the flesh of a blood orange.  It's pretty and[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  really brightens my face. [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Here's very Privé from last night:[/COLOR]


  Meddie look at your eyes your eyeshadow  Your lipstick is Georgous on you Hun ️️️️Love it


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Can't wait to hear what you think of  Delicanodo-------or maybe I can


 
  LOL, I'll be happy to report back Wednesday.


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 14, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Hey @Psych1, I'm wearing Bikini today. You seriously got a lemon. Mines nice and creamy.


  Dang it, I knew there had to be something wrong with mine. It's really so gross on the lips. So happy you're enjoying yours!! I haven't had a chance to return mine yet, but I definitely will & will most likely repurchase in the spring since I will be busy with purples, plums, vamps and nudes for the next several months   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I can't wait to hear what you think of Pluminette---she's so GORGEOUS!!!![/COLOR]:happydance:   [COLOR=0000FF]  Thank you so much.  I'm interested in Diva too!!!  Youpiyou is like the flesh of a blood orange.  It's pretty and[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  really brightens my face. [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Here's very Privé from last night:[/COLOR]


  Wow, you look stunning Meddy. This shade is perfection on you!! ️


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I can't wait to hear what you think of Pluminette---she's so GORGEOUS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You look awesome, Meddy!


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 14, 2015)

Yes, please return and re-buy! The first time I wore it, it was slightly dry. Now it has almost "broken-in" to being the Satin that we all expect.

  ETA: I got mine from Nordstrom.


----------



## franlynne (Nov 14, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I'll be around both tomorrow but will lack the opportunity with suitable light to pull for real swatches.
> 
> From memory, not even close. Moroccan Rouge is red-based, whereas Miss Clichy is more of a purple base. Moroccan Rouge is warm, whereas Miss Clichy is cool-toned.


Thanks!  I love the berry shades, particularly at this time of year, but I have so much mauve and purple tones in my lips that I keep thinking it might be too purple on me.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 14, 2015)

franlynne said:


> Thanks!  I love the berry shades, particularly at this time of year, but I have so much mauve and purple tones in my lips that I keep thinking it might be too purple on me.


  Yes it's going to be very purple on you.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I can't wait to hear what you think of Pluminette---she's so GORGEOUS!!!![/COLOR]:happydance:   [COLOR=0000FF]  Thank you so much.  I'm interested in Diva too!!!  Youpiyou is like the flesh of a blood orange.  It's pretty and[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  really brightens my face. [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Here's very Privé from last night:[/COLOR]


  Model Meddy! I knew it looked awesome you!


----------



## franlynne (Nov 14, 2015)

That's what I was afraid of! I guess I need to forget about you you too!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I can't wait to hear what you think of Pluminette---she's so GORGEOUS!!!![/COLOR]:happydance:   [COLOR=0000FF]  Thank you so much.  I'm interested in Diva too!!!  Youpiyou is like the flesh of a blood orange.  It's pretty and[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  really brightens my face. [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Here's very Privé from last night:[/COLOR]


  Look at you Miss Pretty Pants!!  Stunning us all again!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I can't wait to hear what you think of Pluminette---she's so GORGEOUS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Gorgeous as always. Love your eye makeup too!!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 14, 2015)

franlynne said:


> That's what I was afraid of! I guess I need to forget about you you too!


  You need a red berry instead of purple berry.


----------



## franlynne (Nov 14, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> You need a red berry instead of purple berry.


Yes, you are quite right. Is there a CL one?  I've gone over these swatches so many times, I guess I really need to  just get into the city and see them in person! Thanks for your help!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 14, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Like you said we're just similar is how we view and approach things and we obviously share the same expensive taste lol.








 Yes hun, that's for sure


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 14, 2015)

franlynne said:


> Yes, you are quite right. Is there a CL one?  I've gone over these swatches so many times, I guess I really need to  just get into the city and see them in person! Thanks for your help!


 
  I'd recommend going to see them in person if possible.

  I'd be doing that if I had them less than 250 miles away at minimum.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 14, 2015)

franlynne said:


> Yes, you are quite right. Is there a CL one?  I've gone over these swatches so many times, I guess I really need to  just get into the city and see them in person! Thanks for your help!


  What about Survivta?


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 14, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Yes, please return and re-buy! The first time I wore it, it was slightly dry. Now it has almost "broken-in" to being the Satin that we all expect.  ETA: I got mine from Nordstrom.


 Definitely going w Nordstrom next time. Thanks for the Input, good to know it was a one off!!


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 14, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Definitely going w Nordstrom next time. Thanks for the Input, good to know it was a one off!!


 
  No problem, it's awful to hear someone struggling with one of your favorites.

  OK, aside from Matte RL (which is never in stock), wondering what CL #10 might be....


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I feel so badly that she's got a bad one- I have to force myself to wear something other than Bikini. I wouldn't do that with a dud.


    The color is just beautiful!!!  Sounds like a winner for you!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> No problem, it's awful to hear someone struggling with one of your favorites.
> 
> OK, aside from Matte RL (which is never in stock), wondering what CL #10 might be....


    It was in stock yesterday at your favorite place----Sephora!  Ok that was just mean---sorry!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> LOL, I'll be happy to report back Wednesday.
> Great, thanks!!!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Psych1*
> ...


    It's a good thing someone else here had one for reference & comparison.  Glad you'll be taking it back
   Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Gorgeous as always. Love your eye makeup too!!
> Thanks Win------I decided to give some of my old MAC E/Ss a little love.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Purple Popcorn*
> ...


   What would you suggest in any of the high end brands?????


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 14, 2015)

Meddy, LOVE very prive, and this new angle! Beautiful as always!  (you know she's really a mannequin!)


----------



## franlynne (Nov 14, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> What about Survivta?


I automatically have eliminated the mattes because I have such dry lips. I have 3 TF mattes that I bought because I loved the colors, but hate the application. Once their on, I'm okay. I know that everyone has said the CL are creamy, so perhaps I should rethink this! More choices, yay! Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 14, 2015)

franlynne said:


> I automatically have eliminated the mattes because I have such dry lips. I have 3 TF mattes that I bought because I loved the colors, but hate the application. Once their on, I'm okay. I know that everyone has said the CL are creamy, so perhaps I should rethink this! More choices, yay! Thanks for the suggestion!


  Yeah I think you should consider a matte but if you don't then You You would probably work for you but it's a sheer and I would only get a sheer if you normally wear sheers already.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Meddy, LOVE very prive, and this new angle! Beautiful as always!  (you know she's really a mannequin!)







​You're too funny, Pretty.  I told hubs and he's cracking up!!!   Thank you.  Very Privé would look amazing on you!!!


----------



## franlynne (Nov 15, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Yeah I think you should consider a matte but if you don't then You You would probably work for you but it's a sheer and I would only get a sheer if you normally wear sheers already.


While not as opaque as a TF lipstick ,CL petal rose has the opacity of a Chanel regular lipstick. It is nothing like a rouge coco shine. If they are all like that I'n in!! You. you does keep calling to me! I


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 15, 2015)

franlynne said:


> While not as opaque as a TF lipstick ,CL petal rose has the opacity of a Chanel regular lipstick. It is nothing like a rouge coco shine. If they are all like that I'n in!! You. you does keep calling to me! I


  Oh well You You will probably be perfect then since it's darker than Petal Rose, you'll get good color pay off. Get it!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ​You're too funny, Pretty.  I told hubs and he's cracking up!!!   Thank you.  Very Privé would look amazing on you!!!


  You're welcome, and I'll definitely have to check it out.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> You're welcome, and I'll definitely have to check it out.






I would pick Very Privé and Zoulou for you as starters but the I think orange would be amazing with your coloring too----like a Loubeach, soft orange.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2015)

My Miss Clichy shipped------now I need a plan to wear them over 14 days---in no particular order------just definitely one a day!!!  I don't know how the s will work 
            because I have about 10 lipsticks that I've never even worn!!!  Product overload for sure!!!!!


----------



## maeonsaturday (Nov 15, 2015)

In my collection so far: RL Satin, Miss Loubi and on the way is Loubiminette. After testing I have to say the texture really is very different from other brands (at least the ones I have tried). I HATE the overpowering perfume coz I think it's so unnecessary but the texture of this for all - matte (I returned this only coz color didn't work for me), satin, sheer is, to me, is incredible. They are too expensive though so I don't think I will be purchasing more.


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   It was in stock yesterday at your favorite place----Sephora!  Ok that was just mean---sorry!:bouquet: [/COLOR]


  Just rub it in......  It's ok, I'd rather wait on NM/Nordstrom.


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 15, 2015)

franlynne said:


> I automatically have eliminated the mattes because I have such dry lips. I have 3 TF mattes that I bought because I loved the colors, but hate the application. Once their on, I'm okay. I know that everyone has said the CL are creamy, so perhaps I should rethink this! More choices, yay! Thanks for the suggestion!


   Don't eliminate the mattes!!! I have sensitive lips and they wear comfortably- so much better than TF.


----------



## franlynne (Nov 15, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Don't eliminate the mattes!!! I have sensitive lips and they wear comfortably- so much better than TF.


Good to know! Lots of people thought the TF mattes were creamy, I wasn't a fan of the texture. But I loved the colors I got so much that I put up with it. They do wear beautifully though! Thanks!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Nov 15, 2015)

Yesterday I wore Rose du Desert over the Nats liner and it might be one of my favorite combos ever:


----------



## DLuxJessica (Nov 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I can't wait to hear what you think of Pluminette---she's so GORGEOUS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 15, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Yesterday I wore Rose du Desert over the Nats liner and it might be one of my favorite combos ever:


  Beautiful! Very natural looking.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 15, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Yesterday I wore Rose du Desert over the Nats liner and it might be one of my favorite combos ever:


  GORGEOUS pinky nude on you!  It's not fair that you make me REALLY want this liner now that I don't have access to the sale!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Nov 15, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Beautiful! Very natural looking.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *GreenEyedAllie*
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks, girls! I have a hard time with true nudes, so this might be about right for me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Yesterday I wore Rose du Desert over the Nats liner and it might be one of my favorite combos ever:


 Absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> In my collection so far: RL Satin, Miss Loubi and on the way is Loubiminette. After testing I have to say the texture really is very different from other brands (at least the ones I have tried). I HATE the overpowering perfume coz I think it's so unnecessary but the texture of this for all - matte (I returned this only coz color didn't work for me), satin, sheer is, to me, is incredible. They are too expensive though so I don't think I will be purchasing more.


   Nice---I hope you can enjoy the ones that you have.  I had to laugh because the fragrance is usually the last thing  that I notice.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> It's ok, I'd rather wait on NM/Nordstrom.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


>


  Thanks Jess!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 15, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Yesterday I wore Rose du Desert over the Nats liner and it might be one of my favorite combos ever:


That's really really beautiful on you!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Nov 15, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> That's really really beautiful on you!


  Thanks, ladies!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Nov 15, 2015)

Refresh my memory please, ladies: Has anyone traveled with these yet? I don't think I'd want to put it in my checked bag, but I'm trying to imagine the TSA reaction in my carry-on.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 15, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Refresh my memory please, ladies: Has anyone traveled with these yet? I don't think I'd want to put it in my checked bag, but I'm trying to imagine the TSA reaction in my carry-on.


  Wear it.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 15, 2015)

franlynne said:


> Good to know! Lots of people thought the TF mattes were creamy, I wasn't a fan of the texture. But I loved the colors I got so much that I put up with it. They do wear beautifully though! Thanks!


  Yeah I was of the ones who raved about the mattes but now that I have CL mattes, there is no competition. TF mattes are workable and like you I put up with it because Black Danhla is my HG vampy color and I love Electric pink. However once I'm done with them I won't be repurchasing. If I'm going to get a less inferior formula, I'll get MAC for a lot cheaper.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Refresh my memory please, ladies: Has anyone traveled with these yet? I don't think I'd want to put it in my checked bag, but I'm trying to imagine the TSA reaction in my carry-on.


  I wouldn't put it in a checked bag.  I think I read that someone traveled with it, was required to just show what it was and there was no problem.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Yeah I was of the ones who raved about the mattes but now that I have CL mattes, there is no competition. TF mattes are workable and like you I put up with it because Black Danhla is my HG vampy color and I love Electric pink. However once I'm done with them I won't be repurchasing. If I'm going to get a less inferior formula, I'll get MAC for a lot cheaper.


    I'm purging my stash of MAC----a massive lipstick collection, and I have no intention of going back.  There are brands other than TF & MAC that deserve my attention.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 15, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Yesterday I wore Rose du Desert over the Nats liner and it might be one of my favorite combos ever:


  Very nice combo - your eyes look very pretty too! Gorgeous..


----------



## DLuxJessica (Nov 15, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> Very nice combo - your eyes look very pretty too! Gorgeous..


  Thank you! I'm wearing MUFE Aquacream #16 on my lids, and D&G Antique Rose in the crease. And I think the highlight from NARS Vengeful on the brow bone.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Thank you! I'm wearing MUFE Aquacream #16 on my lids, and D&G Antique Rose in the crease. And I think the highlight from NARS Vengeful on the brow bone.


  Love your product selections Jess.....and they all look just perfect!!!!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm purging my stash of MAC----a massive lipstick collection, and I have no intention of going back.  There are brands other than TF & MAC that deserve my attention.[/COLOR]


  Yep that's true! There are so many new brands and old brands doing new things that want a chance and we should explore more.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm wearing Pluminette today and it is love and heaven on my lips. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 It wears like a balm or sheer lipstick but it looks like a satin.  The color is an absolute gorgeous pink w/o a hint of purple on me.  I'm on love!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Yep that's true! There are so many new brands and old brands doing new things that want a chance and we should explore more.


  Absolutely!!!!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I'm wearing Pluminette today and it is love and heaven on my lips.     It wears like a balm or sheer lipstick but it looks like a satin.  The color is an absolute gorgeous pink w/o a hint of purple on me.  I'm on love!!!![/COLOR]


  Oh that's great the purple didn't come out on you, all I got was purple which is why I returned it. I think the way it looks on you is the right shade.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 15, 2015)

I 





Prettypackages said:


> You're welcome, and I'll definitely have to check it out.


  I agree with Meddy I think Lou Beach should be #1 and it's time for you to join in. You've been sitting on the sidelines far too long. Time to get in the game and I'm pretty sure Lou Beach will get you a Touchdown!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Oh that's great the purple didn't come out on you, all I got was purple which is why I returned it. I think the way it looks on you is the right shade.


   Why do you think it pulled purple on you???


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I agree with Meddy I think Lou Beach should be #1 and it's time for you to join in. You've been sitting on the sidelines far too long. Time to get in the game and I'm pretty sure Lou Beach will get you a Touchdown!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Why do you think it pulled purple on you???


  I think because pink is warmer than purple and my lips automatically pull out the coolest of a shade, which in this case is purple.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I think because pink is warmer than purple and my lips automatically pull out the coolest of a shade, which in this case is purple.


   Got it!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 16, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Cl Eton moi


How did I miss this? You look gorgeous Glammy!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 16, 2015)

Lol glammy was smart and got her pick and stayed away thus not falling into the rabbit hole that runs deep lol.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 16, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Yesterday I wore Rose du Desert over the Nats liner and it might be one of my favorite combos ever:


  You are totally rocking this look with Rose du Desert over the Nars liner.


----------



## LauraLara (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## LauraLara (Nov 16, 2015)

I'll swatch on my darker skinned husband when he gets home, but he's at class now.* Let me know any swatches you want to see on light/cool skin AND on dark/warm skin side by side! *He's actually medium, NC45 is pretty d*mn light, but it's darker than NW11, and the tone is different. I could get one of my friends with MUCH darker skin to do it, but they don't physically live at my apartment because I'm not married to them  It would be so awesome to have six people, three warm-toned, three cool-toned, and dark/medium/light and swatch all side by side, same number of swipes, same lighting. Ooh! Or 9 people and have 3 more that are neutral-toned! 

  Specktra should set it up so we can like, add an official name to each of our swatches, then have us upload them to a swatch database, and then you could go to specktra and just type in a name and all swatches of what you want to see will come up. Oh and we can even check boxes for skin shade and tone so you can be like, "I want to see NYX Macaroon on NW55" or something and all swatches will come right up! Do you think they'd do that? What if one of us offered to set it up for free? I wonder how hard it is. I bet I could get an IT person to show me how. 

  Okay gna study for my test now! Remember to tell me what swatches you want to see on me and my husband both (feel free to request like, a specific color and then just ask for "colors like it")

  Weird thing I just realized, whenever someone who looks like me color-wise does my makeup, I end up looking terrible. Whenever someone with much darker skin (both warm and cool, people with light warm skin still always end up putting the wrong colors on me) than me does my makeup, I look amazing (this has been tested a LOT of times). Do you think it's because when we do the makeup of someone who looks like us we just automatically use the same stuff we would use on ourselves, but when we do the makeup of someone with a very different skin tone we actually look at the big picture and choose colors that will look amazing SPECIFICALLY on them? And when I personally do a friends makeup who looks like me, it never turns out like I expected, but when I do family and friends' makeup who have much different skin tones than me, they look amazing... I thought it was just because everything looks better on darker skin (because no one is lighter than me so I can't test it), but maybe I just put more into color choice on other skin tones. Plus I have a million colors that I'm always thinking "this would look amazing on someone with warm and/or dark skin", so whenever someone wants me to do their makeup I'm like "yay! I finally get to use this color!".


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 16, 2015)

LauraLara said:


>


  thank you!   Which ones did you get?


----------



## DLuxJessica (Nov 16, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Gorgeous!


  Thanks, girls!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 16, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Yesterday I wore Rose du Desert over the Nats liner and it might be one of my favorite combos ever:


Beautiful!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> *thank you for the recs! *
> thank you!   Which ones did you get?


    Any time Pretty.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Nov 16, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Beautiful!


  Thank you!


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 16, 2015)

Oh NO!!! CL minor emergency on my hands.

  Tutulle is way too light for my pigmented lips. Like concealer.

  I _*refuse*_ to do the "concealer on lips thing- it makes me want to vomit on multiple levels- so does anyone have a good color-cancelling lipliner rec?


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 16, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Oh NO!!! CL minor emergency on my hands.  Tutulle is way too light for my pigmented lips. Like concealer.  I _*refuse*_ to do the "concealer on lips thing- it makes me want to vomit on multiple levels- so does anyone have a good color-cancelling lipliner rec?


  Guerlain makes a lip primer that is in a lipstick tube. It neutralizes the color on your lips. MAC also makes chromographic pencil in all types of skin tones. I never tried it on my whole lip, though. I've just used it to adjust my lip shape where I have some discoloration.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 16, 2015)

Drum rollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Let Me Tell You





  Love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This shade has shimmer, it's not over the top as I'm someone who does not like shimmer in my lip products but it keeps the shade from looking flat. You don't even notice it except when the light hits the color reflects, I guess that is the best way to describe it.


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 16, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> Guerlain makes a lip primer that is in a lipstick tube. It neutralizes the color on your lips. MAC also makes chromographic pencil in all types of skin tones. I never tried it on my whole lip, though. I've just used it to adjust my lip shape where I have some discoloration.


 
  I just ordered MAC's Lip Erase, but my lips are so pigmented that I'm searching out multiple options. I was looking at the Guerlain primer, but it's not color-correcting from what I can tell....

  Seriously going to cry.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 16, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I just ordered MAC's Lip Erase, but my lips are so pigmented that I'm searching out multiple options. I was looking at the Guerlain primer, but it's not color-correcting from what I can tell....
> 
> Seriously going to cry.


 
  I hate when a lipstick can't work on its own. Do you have a suitable liner you can use or MAC's What Comes Naturally?


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 16, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I hate when a lipstick can't work on its own. Do you have a suitable liner you can use or MAC's What Comes Naturally?


  Nothing this light. My lips are NARS Dolce Vita in the bullet.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 16, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I hate when a lipstick can't work on its own. Do you have a suitable liner you can use or MAC's What Comes Naturally?


Yeah I personally don't tweek lip colors. I'm lazy and need it to be perfect straight out the tube, if the color is off then it's a shade not suitable for me.

  Tutulle looked the same on me and although it is a gorgeous shade, it was not suitable for my skin tone. I got Me Nude and it's perfect with nothing extra needed which is what I require in a lipstick.


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 16, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Yeah I personally don't tweek lip colors. I'm lazy and need it to be perfect straight out the tube, if the color is off then it's a shade not suitable for me.
> 
> Tutulle looked the same on me and although it is a gorgeous shade, it was not suitable for my skin tone. I got Me Nude and it's perfect with nothing extra needed which is what I require in a lipstick.


 
  I kept side-eyeing Tutulle from the first set of promo photos onwards. So I will make it work.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 16, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Nothing this light. My lips are NARS Dolce Vita in the bullet.


 
  Oh.
  On the other hand, your lips sound lovely lol


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 16, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Yeah I personally don't tweek lip colors. I'm lazy and need it to be perfect straight out the tube, if the color is off then it's a shade not suitable for me.
> 
> Tutulle looked the same on me and although it is a gorgeous shade, it was not suitable for my skin tone. I got Me Nude and it's perfect with nothing extra needed which is what I require in a lipstick.


  I'm enjoying Me Nude as well. I was pretty certain Tutulle would be too light for me so I skipped. I especially hate having to make a pricey lipstick work on my pigmented lips so I have to scrutinize swatches so darn carefully lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Oh NO!!! CL minor emergency on my hands.
> 
> Tutulle is way too light for my pigmented lips. Like concealer.
> 
> I _*refuse*_ to do the "concealer on lips thing- it makes me want to vomit on multiple levels- so does anyone have a good color-cancelling lipliner rec?


   I lined and filled my lips w/CL Leneau lip definer, a soft pale pink.  I love the look.  For pale gals think Priscilla Presley 70's look.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 16, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I just ordered MAC's Lip Erase, but my lips are so pigmented that I'm searching out multiple options. I was looking at the Guerlain primer, but it's not color-correcting from what I can tell....  Seriously going to cry.


 What about the new Dior ones?? They come in like 3 shades?? I haven't tried them Personally but seems like another option that you can check out!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2015)

Tutulle is light an pulls pink on me---more noticeably so IRL.  It's the look I was going for w/a classic smoky eye.  I did line my lips with the CL Leanue lip definer.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I'm enjoying Me Nude as well. I was pretty certain Tutulle would be too light for me so I skipped. I especially hate having to make a pricey lipstick work on my pigmented lips so I have to scrutinize swatches so darn carefully lol


    Yes!!!  I'm so glad you're moving Me Nude.  I'm pretty crazy about Just Nothing too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Drum rollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh it is _very_ pretty.  How would you describe that color????  Monitors can be so deceiving!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yes!!!  I'm so glad you're moving Me Nude.  I'm pretty crazy about Just Nothing too.


 
  JN looks gorgeous on you


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> JN looks gorgeous on you


  Thanks AWS


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh it is _very_ pretty.  How would you describe that color????  Monitors can be so deceiving!!!!


  It's a berry, it's more purple in the tube but not as purple as Miss Clichy.

  It has a red base so those that fear Miss Clichy being too purple should consider Let Me Tell You.

  Luckily I can pull off both so I'll keep both since there's enough difference between the two, especially given Let Me Tell You has a metallic finish.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks AWS


----------



## DLuxJessica (Nov 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Tutulle is light an pulls pink on me---more noticeably so IRL.  It's the look I was going for w/a classic smoky eye.  I did line my lips with the CL Leanue lip definer.


  Beautiful, Meddy! And, as always, your highlight is


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Beautiful, Meddy! And, as always, your highlight is


    Thanks Jess!!!  I though I really needed it w/the pale flat lip color.


----------



## franlynne (Nov 16, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> It's a berry, it's more purple in the tube but not as purple as Miss Clichy.
> 
> It has a red base so those that fear Miss Clichy being too purple should consider Let Me Tell You.
> 
> Luckily I can pull off both so I'll keep both since there's enough difference between the two, especially given Let Me Tell You has a metallic finish.


Oh, I am so happy I ordered that, I need a red base because I have a lot of purple in my lips. Can't wait for it to come now!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 16, 2015)

franlynne said:


> Oh, I am so happy I ordered that, I need a red base because I have a lot of purple in my lips. Can't wait for it to come now!! Thanks for sharing!!


  I was just about to quote you because I really think it will work for you. you'll see the metallic which is subtle but adds a beautiful dimension to the color and I'm someone who normally does not do shimmer or metallic lip colors.   Be sure and let me know when you get it and what you think.


----------



## franlynne (Nov 16, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Be sure and let me know when you get it and what you think.


I just got notice that my let me tell you and pluminette are coming tomorrow.  I am hoping that pluminette will not pull too purple on me. Would you mind giving me your thoughts on Impera,I can get 20% off if I order by tonight. Thank you again for all your input!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 16, 2015)

franlynne said:


> I just got notice that my let me tell you and pluminette are coming tomorrow.  I am hoping that pluminette will not pull too purple on me. Would you mind giving me your thoughts on Impera,I can get 20% off if I order by tonight. Thank you again for all your input!


  Oh you're welcome!

  I don't have Impera but going off the swatches & videos it's going to pull one of 2 ways. Either it's going to be a mauve shade or it's going to be rust/red. It's not a full on mauve so it could work for you.

  You're not going to order You You?


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I lined and filled my lips w/CL Leneau lip definer, a soft pale pink.  I love the look.  For pale gals think Priscilla Presley 70's look.


 
  I was eyeing that liner, will have to pick it up later this week. Was using Nats.


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> What about the new Dior ones?? They come in like 3 shades?? I haven't tried them Personally but seems like another option that you can check out!


  Thanks, I'll have to check those out too.  I got the notification about Nordstrom's big rewards event on Saturday- I'll surely load up on $150 in makeup to get the bonus points.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Tutulle is light an pulls pink on me---more noticeably so IRL.  It's the look I was going for w/a classic smoky eye.  I did line my lips with the CL Leanue lip definer.[/COLOR]


 :thud: I think I am with pretty on her mannequin theory :lol: You look beautiful Meddy!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I think I am with pretty on her mannequin theory
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Thanks Sis----you're too funny!!!!


----------



## franlynne (Nov 16, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Oh you're welcome!
> 
> I don't have Impera but going off the swatches & videos it's going to pull one of 2 ways. Either it's going to be a mauve shade or it's going to be rust/red. It's not a full on mauve so it could work for you.
> 
> You're not going to order You You?


It's out of stock now at Sephora. Hubby and I just decided to trek into NYC tomorrow. First stop will be Saks, so if I love it I can pick it up tomorrow. I wonder how much brown Impera has. Brown in lipsticks equals rusty on me.I think Nordys is holding my rouge sheer hostage, it still has not shipped!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 16, 2015)

franlynne said:


> It's out of stock now at Sephora. Hubby and I just decided to trek into NYC tomorrow. First stop will be Saks, so if I love it I can pick it up tomorrow. I wonder how much brown Impera has. Brown in lipsticks equals rusty on me.I think Nordys is holding my rouge sheer hostage, it still has not shipped!


It has a lot of brown, which keeps it from being too purple and why it's so undertone dependent. Your lip color determines how Impera looks and I honestly would not order Impera sight unseen. I think it will pull rust on you.

  Are there other colors you have in mind?

  Certain colors have been on back order for a long time at Nordstrom. Everytime I checked Diva it has been on back order and now I've decided to skip it.


----------



## mac-obsessed (Nov 16, 2015)

So i was able to order Bengali matte but right after it should up as oos so I wonder if it will  most Likely get canceled ?? I've been wanting it for a while so was so excited when I was able to add to my cart.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2015)

mac-obsessed said:


> So i was able to order Bengali matte but right after it should up as oos so I wonder if it will most Likely get canceled ?? I've been wanting it for a while so was so excited when I was able to add to my cart.


    I had that happen too with two of mine---they were delayed--not canceled.  You're probably safe.  Track it online via your Sephora acct.  When it says, 'moved to 
   warehouse'---celebrate!


----------



## franlynne (Nov 16, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> It has a lot of brown, which keeps it from being too purple and why it's so undertone dependent. Your lip color determines how Impera looks and I honestly would not order Impera sight unseen. I think it will pull rust on you.
> 
> Are there other colors you have in mind?
> 
> Certain colors have been on back order for a long time at Nordstrom. Everytime I checked Diva it has been on back order and now I've decided to skip it.


I think I will wait on Impera then. I have bikini on back order, but if I can get it tomorrow I will. I thought I would wait for belly bloom until spring because the color seems spring, summery to me. My rouge sheer was in stock when I ordered it, it just keeps saying it's in process. If I can get one tomorrow I wonder if I should just cancel the one in process at Nordstroms. Rose de desert might be "nude" for me, so I do want to check that one too. I'm so excited to see them all in person, and pluminette and let me tell you should be there by the time I get home! YAY!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 16, 2015)

I wasn't sure at first because it's paler than I expected, but I think Tutulle could be my HG nude as far as a true nude for me.  And Me Nude HG for what I consider a normal, daily nude if that makes sense.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I wasn't sure at first because it's paler than I expected, but I think Tutulle could be my HG nude as far as a true nude for me. And Me Nude HG for what I consider a normal, daily nude if that makes sense.


   Is it pink on you Allie?


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 16, 2015)

franlynne said:


> I think I will wait on Impera then. I have bikini on back order, but if I can get it tomorrow I will. I thought I would wait for belly bloom until spring because the color seems spring, summery to me. My rouge sheer was in stock when I ordered it, it just keeps saying it's in process. If I can get one tomorrow I wonder if I should just cancel the one in process at Nordstroms. Rose de desert might be "nude" for me, so I do want to check that one too. I'm so excited to see them all in person, and pluminette and let me tell you should be there by the time I get home! YAY!!


Yeah I would cancel the ones in process/back order and see what happens when you go to Saks, then if there are any you want that are not in stock at Saks order them from Nordstrom.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Is it pink on you Allie?[/COLOR]


  Barely.  It's really hard to describe, actually.  I'll try to post a pic in the next day or two and a swatch with MN and JN.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Yeah I would cancel the ones in process/back order and see what happens when you go to Saks, then if there are any you want that are not in stock at Saks order them from Nordstrom.


    .......Or just leave Nordies and cancel IF Saks has what you want---if they don't she still has Nordies in play.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Barely. It's really hard to describe, actually. I'll try to post a pic in the next day or two and a swatch with MN and JN.


   Looking forward to your pic!!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Tutulle is light an pulls pink on me---more noticeably so IRL.  It's the look I was going for w/a classic smoky eye.  I did line my lips with the CL Leanue lip definer.[/COLOR]


  Are you even real?  You always look perfect!  This is a great soft color for you.


----------



## honey on boost (Nov 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Tutulle is light an pulls pink on me---more noticeably so IRL.  It's the look I was going for w/a classic smoky eye.  I did line my lips with the CL Leanue lip definer.[/COLOR]


  Stunning!!! That highlight looks great with that lipstick.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2015)

honey on boost said:


> Stunning!!! That highlight looks great with that lipstick.


   Thanks HOB---I think the highlighter was Estée Lauder, Crystal Baby---a very pale pink.  Have you gotten any of these lippies????


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Are you even real? You always look perfect! This is a great soft color for you.


   Awwww thanks Allie




You should talk!!!


----------



## franlynne (Nov 17, 2015)

Will do!! And you are quite beautiful!!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 17, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Are you even real?  You always look perfect!  This is a great soft color for you.


  Didn't someone say she was a mannequin lol  Too gorgeous lol


----------



## LauraLara (Nov 17, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Gorgeous!    thank you for the recs!  thank you!   Which ones did you get?


  Bikini, miss Loubi, just nothing, survivita and rococotte. The rouge matte will ship eventually if its ever back in stock!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2015)

franlynne said:


> Will do!! And you are quite beautiful!!
> Thank you so much Fran!  Good luck at Saks!!!
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *awickedshape*
> ...


   @Prettypackages  did!!! 



See how rumors get started



Thanks AWS!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Bikini, miss Loubi, just nothing, survivita and rococotte. The rouge matte will ship eventually if its ever back in stock!


   Which is your favorite so far????


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Tutulle is light an pulls pink on me---more noticeably so IRL.  It's the look I was going for w/a classic smoky eye.  I did line my lips with the CL Leanue lip definer.[/COLOR]


Beautiful!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2015)

Miss Clichy just arrived



​I tried it om immediately because like some o the other CL lipsticks, this one has potentials to take on varying hues, based skin tones and undertones, etc.  My concern was that it would pull purple (which I loathe on me) but it's a delicious raspberry, leaning more pink than purple on my lips.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Thank you so much Fran!  Good luck at Saks!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  @Prettypackages  did!!! [/COLOR]:boxing:     [COLOR=0000FF]See how rumors get started[/COLOR]:haha:   [COLOR=0000FF]Thanks AWS!!!![/COLOR]


    :haha:


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Miss Clichy just arrived
> 
> 
> 
> ​I tried it om immediately because like some o the other CL lipsticks, this one has potentials to take on varying hues, based skin tones and undertones, etc.  My concern was that it would pull purple (which I loathe on me) but it's a delicious raspberry, leaning more pink than purple on my lips.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Beautiful!


  Thanks Naomi!!



I was a bit concerned about the TB affect


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


>


  Indeed!!!  The color is one thing, but the formula!!!!  It just feels so good on the lips!!!!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Indeed!!!  The color is one thing, but the formula!!!!  It just feels so good on the lips!!!!


  Right?!

   I initially loved the mattes but I think the satin formula is the best!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 17, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I know I initially loved the mattes but I think the satin formula is the best!


  Agreed!!!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 17, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Agreed!!!


  Which is why the most shades are in the satin formula. CL knows what he's doing!


----------



## franlynne (Nov 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm purging my stash of MAC----a massive lipstick collection, and I have no intention of going back.  There are brands other than TF & MAC that deserve my attention.


I'm quite fond of Sisley and Cle de Peau lipsticks. Have you tried any of their lipstick formulas? I was over the moon about them until the CL's entered the picture!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 17, 2015)

.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thank you so much Fran!  Good luck at Saks!!!
> 
> @Prettypackages  did!!!
> 
> ...


  LOL too funny!


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 17, 2015)

I have swatches!

And another CL lippy!


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 17, 2015)

OK, first... let me rave about CL #9: Delicando! I haven't seen much love for this. I wasn't sure what to think, but I'm pleasantly surprised.

*Warning:* My lighting stinks. Sorry.






  Delicando is a lovely peach, like I thought- but there's enough pink in it.






  I look forward to seeing this on my lips. It's not quite what I thought it would be- but that's just fine. I had a hole in my peachy collection. Comparisons to come.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Right?!
> 
> I initially loved the mattes but I think the satin formula is the best!


   I totally agree!!!!


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 17, 2015)

OK, Delicando is more of a pure orangey light peach nude, if that helps. As I mentioned, my lighting stinks.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 17, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL too funny!


  Lol!   





starletta8 said:


> OK, first... let me rave about CL #9: Delicando! I haven't seen much love for this. I wasn't sure what to think, but I'm pleasantly surprised.  *Warning:* My lighting stinks. Sorry.
> 
> Delicando is a lovely peach, like I thought- but there's enough pink in it.
> 
> I look forward to seeing this on my lips. It's not quite what I thought it would be- but that's just fine. I had a hole in my peachy collection. Comparisons to come.


   I only like Me Nude out of my three satins. This looks pretty but I'm on pause with these.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> OK, first... let me rave about CL #9: Delicando! I haven't seen much love for this. I wasn't sure what to think, but I'm pleasantly surprised.
> 
> *Warning:* My lighting stinks. Sorry.
> 
> ...


   That's absolutely beautiful!!!!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Lol! I only like Me Nude out of my three satins. This looks pretty but I'm on pause with these.


  Awwww that's too bad. You have Me Nude, Very Prive, and what's the other one?   Do you think you should have picked different shades?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> OK, Delicando is more of a pure orangey light peach nude, if that helps. As I mentioned, my lighting stinks.


   Thanks for the swatches Starletta.   I really like Delicando!   You know what I'm thinking


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks for the swatches Starletta.   I really like Delicando!   You know what I'm thinking


 
  LOL, I know. I hate my lighting, but I don't remember seeing comparison swatches for this one, even as poor as mine are.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL too funny!


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 17, 2015)

Since I know people will be asking how Delicando compares to some of the lighter CLs, I swatched my collection (aside from my 2x RLs, those have been beaten to death already).






  And with flash to pull out some of the tones:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2015)

franlynne said:


> I'm quite fond of Sisley and Cle de Peau lipsticks. Have you tried any of their lipstick formulas? I was over the moon about them until the CL's entered the picture!


   I've tried other products but not their lipsticks.  aAfter 14 CLs I don't think that will be happening any time soon.  I'm in 'enjoy them now' mode.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 17, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Awwww that's too bad. You have Me Nude, Very Prive, and what's the other one?   Do you think you should have picked different shades?


  Farida. I picked the shades I liked and that would work for me but, other than MN, the satin formula is not impressing me, nor the sheer formula. Zoulou matte is my favourite. I backed it up.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 17, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Since I know people will be asking how Delicando compares to some of the lighter CLs, I swatched my collection (aside from my 2x RLs, those have been beaten to death already).
> 
> And with flash to pull out some of the tones:


  Thank you!!!  That is so helpful!


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 17, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Thank you!!! That is so helpful!


  No problem! My lighting stinks, but I figured cruddy swatches > no swatches.


----------



## franlynne (Nov 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I've tried other products but not their lipsticks.  aAfter 14 CLs I don't think that will be happening any time soon.  I'm in 'enjoy them now' mode.


The CL lipstick formula is without a doubt the best I have ever tried. I love the ones I have! Thank you all for the swatches and suggestions!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Zoulou matte is my favourite. I backed it up.


  Wow! Well at least you were able to love something and what you love is all that matters.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 17, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Wow! Well at least you were able to love something and what you love is all that matters.


  Yup! For application and wear the rest are not up to mark but I'd recommend Me Nude and Zoulou, for sure!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2015)

franlynne said:


> The CL lipstick formula is without a doubt the best I have ever tried. I love the ones I have! Thank you all for the swatches and suggestions!


    How did you make out at Sax.  Did lippies come home w/you???


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 17, 2015)

I don't know if there's anyone still looking for any goodies, but I just noticed NM is 12% on ebates today....


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Zoulou matte is my favourite. I backed it up.


    Zoulou is definitely you!!!


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (Nov 17, 2015)

My collection now: Zoulou Rouge Matte Just Nothing Eton Moi  I was going to get Djalouzi and Me Nude during sephora's sale, but I was soooooo bad during the sale and at the Tom Ford counter lol that I passed. I'll get them later....maybe for Christmas lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2015)

KelseeBrianaJai said:


> I was going to get Djalouzi and Me Nude during sephora's sale, but I was soooooo bad during the sale and at the Tom Ford counter lol that I passed. I'll get them later....maybe for Christmas lol


    I like the lippies in your CL collection!!!


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 17, 2015)

Does anyone have both Let Me Tell You and Belly Bloom who has relatively pigmented lips? Thinking the two might be close....


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (Nov 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I like the lippies in your CL collection!!![/COLOR]


  Thanks doll!! Of course yours is amazing as well!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 17, 2015)

KelseeBrianaJai said:


> I was going to get Djalouzi and Me Nude during sephora's sale, but I was soooooo bad during the sale and at the Tom Ford counter lol that I passed. I'll get them later....maybe for Christmas lol


Nice picks!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2015)

KelseeBrianaJai said:


> Thanks doll!! Of course yours is amazing as well!


 Thanks


----------



## franlynne (Nov 18, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Does anyone have both Let Me Tell You and Belly Bloom who has relatively pigmented lips? Thinking the two might be close....


Belly bloom has quite a bit of brown in it where as let me tell you has none! I have mauvey, purple lips!  Let me tell you is red rose with a slight metallic finish. Reminds me of Sisley grenadine, only it's warmer tone. Beautiful fall into winter color. Belly bloom is a browned peach.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Zoulou is definitely you!!![/COLOR]


  Thank you I love it lol


----------



## franlynne (Nov 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> How did you make out at Sax.  Did lippies come home w/you???


Lovely day! I came home with Impera, which on me pulled  like a deep dusty mauve. Everything I always wanted TF Casablanca to be!I Along for the ride home was also You, you, a gorgeous red berry, and rose du desert, my perfect nude for my mauvey lips. Waiting at the door was Pluminette and Let Me Tell You. Rouge sheer is on its way and Bikini is back ordered. I did speak to someone at Nordstroms and she said they have been overwhelmed. She expects me to have it by the 23rd. It could have crawled here at that rate! An eternity in lipstick time! After trying on Tres Decollete, that's next on my list! Quite a few were out of stock at Saks, but they were all there to be tried on. Lipstick Heaven!!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 18, 2015)

franlynne said:


> Lovely day! I came home with Impera, which on me pulled  like a deep dusty mauve. Everything I always wanted TF Casablanca to be!I Along for the ride home was also You, you, a gorgeous red berry, and rose du desert, my perfect nude for my mauvey lips. Waiting at the door was Pluminette and Let Me Tell You. Rouge sheer is on its way and Bikini is back ordered. I did speak to someone at Nordstroms and she said they have been overwhelmed. She expects me to have it by the 23rd. It could have crawled here at that rate! An eternity in lipstick time! After trying on Tres Decollete, that's next on my list! Quite a few were out of stock at Saks, but they were all there to be tried on. Lipstick Heaven!!


  How would you describe Tres Decollete? I liked that one in the very first set of swatches I saw but never heard anything else about it.


----------



## franlynne (Nov 18, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> How would you describe Tres Decollete? I liked that one in the very first set of swatches I saw but never heard anything else about it.


This never caught my eye when swatched or with online pictures. HOWEVER, in person gorgeous! A pinked peach. I am not usually drawn to peaches, as I have very mauvey pigmented lips.  Those colors do not cover my lips well, generally. This gave full glossy coverage. It is not a true peach due to the gorgeous amount of pink in it. That is why I fell head over heels for it!! It is a very spring, summer color. I am very fair cool toned, light blonde, blue eyes and it did not wash me out at all. What a delightful surprise !Belly bloom is a darker peach with a ton of brown in it. Hope this helps!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 18, 2015)

franlynne said:


> This never caught my eye when swatched or with online pictures. HOWEVER, in person gorgeous! A pinked peach. I am not usually drawn to peaches, as I have very mauvey pigmented lips.  Those colors do not cover my lips well, generally. This gave full glossy coverage. It is not a true peach due to the gorgeous amount of pink in it. That is why I fell head over heels for it!! It is a very spring, summer color. I am very fair cool toned, light blonde, blue eyes and it did not wash me out at all. What a delightful surprise !Belly bloom is a darker peach with a ton of brown in it. Hope this helps!


  Huge help! Thanks a lot!! I am very fair with mauvey pigmented lips too, but neutral-yellow.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2015)

I think I really like Youpiyou!!!!!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 18, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Since I know people will be asking how Delicando compares to some of the lighter CLs, I swatched my collection (aside from my 2x RLs, those have been beaten to death already).
> 
> And with flash to pull out some of the tones:


   Thank you so much! Great swatches, nice to see them together to compare.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I think I really like Youpiyou!!!!![/COLOR]


 :eyelove:


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I think I really like Youpiyou!!!!![/COLOR]


   Wow! That looks stunning on you... just perfect.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I think I really like Youpiyou!!!!![/COLOR]


  Gorgeous, Stunner!  I love the whole look


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Tutulle is light an pulls pink on me---more noticeably so IRL.  It's the look I was going for w/a classic smoky eye.  I did line my lips with the CL Leanue lip definer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm thinking about a second nude too. Me Nude is my daily nude shade, but for looks like Meddy's Tutulle would be perfect but of course I would need a liner errrrr.




This is Me Nude on me. However it doesn't really stand out for a dramatic look but then I don't really wear dramatic eye looks, I'm more of a bold lip girlie.

  So I don't know... Maybe Me Nude is enough...


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I think I really like Youpiyou!!!!![/COLOR]


Gorgeous!     *adds Youpiyou to ever growing list*


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I think I really like Youpiyou!!!!!


Yes that looks really good! A natural pop of color! and with the blush stunning!


----------



## beautycool (Nov 18, 2015)

Stunning medgal I haven't seen a colour that doesn't suit   ️️️️️️perfect


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I love the whole look


    Thanks so much ladies!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I'm thinking about a second nude too. Me Nude is my daily nude shade, but for looks like Meddy's Tutulle would be perfect but of course I would need a liner errrrr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Thanks Naomi



I think Youpiyou would be beautiful on you---it's very face-brightening.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Yes that looks really good! A natural pop of color! and with the blush stunning!
> Thanks so much----I used the new NARS Blush Duo, Vengeful.  I have @elegant-one to thank for that purchase---I love both the blush & the highlighter.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *beautycool*
> ...


  Thanks so much BC


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I use CL Lip Definer in Leanue, a perfect muted pink to line & fill my lips---didn't use a brown to line as I normally would.  If you find Tutulle to light, I think Just Nothing is pretty amazing!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Thanks Naomi[/COLOR]:hug: [COLOR=0000FF]I think Youpiyou would be beautiful on you---it's very face-brightening.[/COLOR]


  I'm going to order just nothing and I'll compare. Since its on the darker side hopefully I can get away with not needing a liner.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I think I really like Youpiyou!!!!!


  That is AMAZING on you. Love it!!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 18, 2015)

Looking at Star8 swatches, Just Nothing is going to be too warm. Me Nude is the warmest I can go. So I'm going to get a liner & Tutulle and see what happens.


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 18, 2015)

franlynne said:


> Belly bloom has quite a bit of brown in it where as let me tell you has none! I have mauvey, purple lips!  Let me tell you is red rose with a slight metallic finish. Reminds me of Sisley grenadine, only it's warmer tone. Beautiful fall into winter color. Belly bloom is a browned peach.


  Thank you! Mine are NARS Dolce Vita (in the bullet), so I'm having fun trying to tweak some of the lighter shades.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 18, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> OK, first... let me rave about CL #9: Delicando! I haven't seen much love for this. I wasn't sure what to think, but I'm pleasantly surprised.
> 
> *Warning:* My lighting stinks. Sorry.
> 
> ...


  That's really a different shade. Pretty Peachy.


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I think I really like Youpiyou!!!!!


 
  I don't think there's a lipstick out there that doesn't look amazing on Meddy.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 18, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Thanks very much for these. Your swatches make me want Bikini.


  I was thinking the same thing - I want Bikini.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I'm going to order just nothing and I'll compare. Since its on the darker side hopefully I can get away with not needing a liner.


    The lip definers have really surprised me.  They tend to transform or somehow adapt the lipstick to another level.  I've tried a few of them with and without the definers 
   and they really look better with them than they do without.


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 18, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Thanks very much for these. Your swatches make me want Bikini.


 
  Bikini is one of my favorites. I was lucky enough to nab it from Nordstrom. Aside from Matte RL, I've gotten lucky with catching re-stocks (I have an elusive CL arriving tomorrow).


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 18, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I was thinking the same thing - I want Bikini.


  I'm stunned you don't already own Bikini- it's your type of polished pink!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Wow, that is a beautiful shade! Love Raspberry shades on.
> That's really a different shade. Pretty Peachy.


   Thanks Sis.  I'm just glad it pulls pink on me and the purple is quiet in the background.
   I just might need Delicanodo-----such pretty peach!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I was thinking the same thing - I want Bikini.


   Do you remember when Ernie told us to get Bikini?----ya see---we don't listen


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I'm stunned you don't already own Bikini- it's your type of polished pink!


    I really like the softness of the color, Bikini


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 18, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I'm stunned you don't already own Bikini- it's your type of polished pink!


  Soooo many other distractions I guess. I need it. Too bad the Sephora sale still isn't on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I couldn't decide between Bengali or Bikini


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Do you remember when Ernie told us to get Bikini?----ya see---we don't listen








 Yep! I haven't seen Ernie on lately. Maybe she is traveling.


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Which one arrives tomorrow????
> 
> I really like the softness of the color, Bikini


 
  Oh, Miss Loubi arrives tomorrow.


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Do you remember when Ernie told us to get Bikini?----ya see---we don't listen


  I'll second it. Poor @Psych1 got a lemon, so don't let that scare you. Bikini is truly awesome. It was the very first color to capture my eye other than RL, and it's the one I reach for the most frequently.


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 18, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Soooo many other distractions I guess. I need it. Too bad the Sephora sale still isn't on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Ooh, 2 totally different colors! Bikini has cool blue undertones, as opposed to red-toned Bengali.

  You need both.


----------



## franlynne (Nov 18, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I was thinking the same thing - I want Bikini.


Bikini was actually the one I was immediately attracted to from all the swatches. It is absolutely lovely in person. I was so happy to see them all yesterday! I now have a bunch of others that I love, but still no Bikini! I ordered the rouge sheer and pluminette from your swatches and I am so pleased with them. Thank you! Saks was out of stock so Bikini is back ordered. I think Bikini is in stock at Nordys right now.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 18, 2015)

I changed my mind. I don't wear bold make up enough to justify doing the whole liner thing. If I loved the nude look or wore bold eyes frequently then I would do it but since I have Belly Bloom, there's really no need for another nude especially since I'd have to get a liner to make it work.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 18, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Ooh, 2 totally different colors! Bikini has cool blue undertones, as opposed to red-toned Bengali.
> 
> You need both.


  Yes, I know that. I just couldn't decide which one I liked more  Yep, probably need both.


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 18, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Yes, I know that. I just couldn't decide which one I liked more  Yep, probably need both.


  When in doubt, you know what to do!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Soooo many other distractions I guess. I need it. Too bad the Sephora sale still isn't on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Both---they're really very different, and both would look amazing on you!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> When in doubt, you know what to do!







Both!  Removes all doubt.


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 18, 2015)

Miss Clichy is on its way to me and ordered Djalouzi and Eton Moi yesterday - both are on back order until early December. YT's Beautysworld lip swatches made me reconsider these two after I initially was going to skip them.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> *Miss Clichy is on its way to me and ordered Djalouzi and Eton Moi yesterday *- both are on back order until early December. YT's Beautysworld lip swatches made me reconsider these two after I initially was going to skip them.


   That's awesome Yazmin


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I think I really like Youpiyou!!!!![/COLOR]


  Meddy, this is probably my favorite on you after Bengali.  You look amazing...I love the NARS duo with it!  





Purple Popcorn said:


> I'm thinking about a second nude too. Me Nude is my daily nude shade, but for looks like Meddy's Tutulle would be perfect but of course I would need a liner errrrr.
> 
> This is Me Nude on me. However it doesn't really stand out for a dramatic look but then I don't really wear dramatic eye looks, I'm more of a bold lip girlie.  So I don't know... Maybe Me Nude is enough...


  Me Nude looks beautiful on you!  I can see why it's your HG.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 18, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Meddy, this is probably my favorite on you after Bengali.  You look amazing...I love the NARS duo with it! Me Nude looks beautiful on you!  I can see why it's your HG.


  Thanks!


----------



## Haven (Nov 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I think I really like Youpiyou!!!!![/COLOR]


  Amazing!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 18, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Miss Clichy is on its way to me and ordered Djalouzi and Eton Moi yesterday - both are on back order until early December. YT's Beautysworld lip swatches made me reconsider these two after I initially was going to skip them.


  Happy to see you back!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Me Nude looks beautiful on you! I can see why it's your HG.


   Awwww--Thanks Allie!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2015)

Haven said:


> Amazing!


   Thanks Haven!!!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 19, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I'm thinking about a second nude too. Me Nude is my daily nude shade, but for looks like Meddy's Tutulle would be perfect but of course I would need a liner errrrr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that one on you - it's perfect!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 19, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Love that one on you - it's perfect!


  Thank you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Love that one on you - it's perfect!


   I agree!  Me Nude looks like as perfect a match as one can get on @Purple Popcorn!!!  

 I threw out the rule book and stepped out of my box and started experimenting with eye & lip looks.  There was a time when I would never have paired a bright lip w/a smoky eye, or a neutral eye look  with a nude lip, but I'm finding they actually work.  Who knew??


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 19, 2015)

Miss Loubi is *stunning*.

  It's a very red coral, but it'll be in heavy rotation this spring/summer. So glad I nabbed the ultra-rare restock!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Miss Loubi is *stunning*.
> 
> It's a very red coral, but it'll be in heavy rotation this spring/summer. So glad I nabbed the ultra-rare restock!


 That's awesome Starletta.  I'd like to get to know Miss Loubi sometime in the future.


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That's awesome Starletta.  I'd like to get to know Miss Loubi sometime in the future.


 
  I'll see what I can do about getting some swatches this weekend. I have my last CL for now coming tomorrow.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 19, 2015)

Did someone say red coral?!?!  I Love it all aready!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I'll see what I can do about getting some swatches this weekend. I have my last CL for now coming tomorrow.


   Is that Miss Clichy or a lip definer?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Did someone say red coral?!?!  I Love it all aready!


   It's so pretty, Pretty.  It has been on my lis,t but as Starletta said---it's only rarely restocked.  Having gotten 4 of the puppies at 20% off I'm not so sure I now want to pay 
  full price. I think 14 should keep me busy until another sale rolls around.


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Is that Miss Clichy or a lip definer?


 
  I've had Miss Clichy. 

  I caved on Let Me Tell You with 12% ebates. It was just as good as getting it on sale.

  Currently debating whether to nab one more Saturday when Nordstrom has the mega points day.


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 19, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Did someone say red coral?!?!  I Love it all aready!


 
  Just eyeing it, it reminds me of some of the NARS Audacious red corals (Grace, Kelly, etc). Haven't played with it yet though.


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> It's so pretty, Pretty.  It has been on my lis,t but as Starletta said---*it's only rarely restocked*.  Having gotten 4 of the puppies at 20% off I'm not so sure I now want to pay
> full price. I think 14 should keep me busy until another sale rolls around.


  I nabbed mine from Net-a-Porter. I know I tend to forget that they carry CL- and have free 3-day Fedex.

  It was in-stock at Nordstrom when I was playing on their site a couple of hours ago.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 19, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I've had Miss Clichy.   I caved on Let Me Tell You with 12% ebates. It was just as good as getting it on sale.  Currently debating whether to nab one more Saturday when Nordstrom has the mega points day.


  I'm trying to get my Nordstrom list together too and I keep going over the CLs to make sure if I want another to get it Sat, otherwise my collection is done.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I agree!  Me Nude looks like as perfect a match as one can get on @Purple Popcorn !!!  [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF] I threw out the rule book and stepped out of my box and started experimenting with eye & lip looks.  There was a time when I would never have paired a bright lip w/a smoky eye, or a neutral eye look  with a nude lip, but I'm finding they actually work.  Who knew??[/COLOR]                                                                                           :shrugs:


  Yeah I think Me Nude is the best it can get with nudes for me.   My facial features have a delicate look so I have to be careful with bold looks as I'll look like a little girl who went crazy with her moms makeup lol. Bold lips look awesome on me because my lips are not too full or too thin and they're naturally pigmented so they just soak up juicy shades lol.   I say there's no "rules" just know what works for you and what doesn't. That's the only rule that really matters.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I nabbed mine from Net-a-Porter. I know I tend to forget that they carry CL- and have free 3-day Fedex.
> 
> It was in-stock at Nordstrom when I was playing on their site a couple of hours ago.


    I'm good for now.  Armani got my coins today.  CL can wait.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> *I say there's no "rules" just know what works for you and what doesn't. That's the only rule that really matters.*


    I couldn't agree more


----------



## franlynne (Nov 20, 2015)

I don't want to wear any other lipsticks than these!! LOVE!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2015)

franlynne said:


> I don't want to wear any other lipsticks than these!! LOVE!!






That's not a completely bad thing unless like me, you have serval other new lipsticks that have gone UNTOUCHED!!!!!!


----------



## franlynne (Nov 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That's not a completely bad thing unless like me, you have serval other new lipsticks that have gone UNTOUCHED!!!!!!


Ha, ha, I do! I have a Gucci,a couple of BB luxe, and 3 Chanels, lying untouched and feeling very unloved! Oh, well, I suppose I don't love all these children equally!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2015)

franlynne said:


> Ha, ha, I do! I have a Gucci,a couple of BB luxe, and 3 Chanels, lying untouched and feeling very unloved! Oh, well, I suppose I don't love all these children equally!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 20, 2015)

franlynne said:


> Ha, ha, I do! I have a Gucci,a couple of BB luxe, and 3 Chanels, lying untouched and feeling very unloved! Oh, well, I suppose I don't love all these children equally!


  I have Gucci too and It's in rotation as I love Gucci just as much as CL. Gucci & CL are the only lipsticks I'll be buying from now on.


----------



## franlynne (Nov 20, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I have Gucci too and It's in rotation as I love Gucci just as much as CL. Gucci & CL are the only lipsticks I'll be buying from now on.


When I ran out of Saks the other day, I was late for lunch with the hubby, I caught sight of the counter. Ran over, asked for the one I wanted, plus a shadow, and beat feet out of there! I did try it on in the car, and color and formula is wonderful. But, these CL's have me mesmerized (sp?)!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 23, 2015)

franlynne said:


> When I ran out of Saks the other day, I was late for lunch with the hubby, I caught sight of the counter. Ran over, asked for the one I wanted, plus a shadow, and beat feet out of there! I did try it on in the car, and color and formula is wonderful. But, these CL's have me mesmerized (sp?)!



My original account was deleted during the cross over... 

Yes the CLs have stolen my heart and all the Bikini talk made me order it and I'll get it this week. I was initially afraid Bikini was more on the Barbie pink side but since seeing the swatches, it appears to be a nice mid-tone pink that could work for a variety of skin tones. Hopefully it works out for me.


----------



## Dawn (Nov 23, 2015)

Sugar & Spice said:


> My original account was deleted during the cross over...
> 
> Yes the CLs have stolen my heart and all the Bikini talk made me order it and I'll get it this week. I was initially afraid Bikini was more on the Barbie pink side but since seeing the swatches, it appears to be a nice mid-tone pink that could work for a variety of skin tones. Hopefully it works out for me.



Your old account was not deleted, so what I did was merge that account into Sugar & Spice, so you didn't lose your post count or access to any of the forums that you had met the requirements on to gain access.


----------



## franlynne (Nov 23, 2015)

So glad you're back! Saks (in NYC) restocked Bikini the very next day, so I'm hoping mine will be here shortly. Iwas going to wait until Spring to order Tres dec., but I caved and it will be here Wed.


----------



## franlynne (Nov 23, 2015)

In store, the lighting was terrible,but Bikini did appear to be a very neutral mid tone pink. Even on my pigmented lips.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 23, 2015)

Yes neutral mid tone pink is what I'm hoping for. Cool & neutral tones work best for me and with a lighter shade like Bikini, it would certainly need to be more neutral than cool. Hopefully it comes Wednesday but at the latest it'll be Friday since USPS won't deliver Thursday.


----------



## franlynne (Nov 23, 2015)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Yes neutral mid tone pink is what I'm hoping for. Cool & neutral tones work best for me and with a lighter shade like Bikini, it would certainly need to be more neutral than cool. Hopefully it comes Wednesday but at the latest it'll be Friday since USPS won't deliver Thursday.


What did you think of Belly Bloom? I swatched it on my hand in the store, but did not try it on. I got distracted by Tres dec. and loved that it had more pink in it than B.B, but now I think I might need it too!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 23, 2015)

I love BB! Yes Tres Dec has more pink but I need more brown which BB has also Tres Dec would be more sheerer since it's lighter than BB. I don't think you need both as they're pretty similar and it seems you like Tres Dec more.


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 23, 2015)

Sigh. I should stop second guessing my instincts.


Why oh why did I wait on Let Me Tell You?? It's probably my favorite CL of them all!


----------



## franlynne (Nov 24, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Sigh. I should stop second guessing my instincts.
> 
> 
> Why oh why did I wait on Let Me Tell You?? It's probably my favorite CL of them all!


I love that one too! So glad you're happy with it! Rose du desert has turned out to be such a surprise love for me.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 24, 2015)

Dangit, I finally broke down and ordered Impera.  I'm fine paying $95 for a By Terrry blush duo, but I hesitate with these lipsticks for some reason.  A little afraid of the scent, I guess.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm considering getting a matte one - should I get Bengali or Survivita? In terms of shade, does Bengali resemble MAC's Girl About Town, and does Survivita resemble TF's Cherry Lush?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 26, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Dangit, I finally broke down and ordered Impera.  I'm fine paying $95 for a By Terrry blush duo, but I hesitate with these lipsticks for some reason.  A little afraid of the scent, I guess.



Dont worry about the scent. If I can tolerate it just about anybody can.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Nov 27, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Sigh. I should stop second guessing my instincts.
> 
> 
> Why oh why did I wait on Let Me Tell You?? It's probably my favorite CL of them all!



Swatch please! 

Can anyone describe the colors Let Me Tell You and Miss Clichy? Swatches would be best. I can't seem to find the older posts with swatches.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 27, 2015)

Bikini is here and I love it! I was really thinking it wasn't going to work for me since most baby pinks don't but Bikini is perfection. I don't even need a lipliner either which I thought I would. Thank you to everyone who praised it because I would not have considered it otherwise and would have truly missed out on a gem.

Now I am officially done at 8, my collection...

Bikini
Belly Bloom
Bengali matte
Rouge matte
Me Nude
Miss Lou
Miss Clichy
Let Me Tell You


----------



## franlynne (Nov 27, 2015)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Bikini is here and I love it! I was really thinking it wasn't going to work for me since most baby pinks don't but Bikini is perfection. I don't even need a lipliner either which I thought I would. Thank you to everyone who praised it because I would not have considered it otherwise and would have truly missed out on a gem.
> 
> Now I am officially done at 8, my collection...
> 
> ...


I am still waiting on Bikini! Tres Dec. is due here tomorrow! I am planning to order Belly Bloom next. Does Tutulle have any pink in it at all? I can't do straight beige, like concealer lips. I love the ones I have!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 27, 2015)

franlynne said:


> I am still waiting on Bikini! Tres Dec. is due here tomorrow! I am planning to order Belly Bloom next. Does Tutulle have any pink in it at all? I can't do straight beige, like concealer lips. I love the ones I have!



Tutulle has the least amount of pink out of Me Nude and Just Nothing, it is mostly beige. Just Nothing would probably be best but it's matte.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 27, 2015)

I received my Bikini the other day and couldn't agree more, just gorgeous and super wearable. Tutulle on me was a concealer lips fail. I love Just Nothing tho.


----------



## franlynne (Nov 27, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> I received my Bikini the other day and couldn't agree more, just gorgeous and super wearable. Tutulle on me was a concealer lips fail. I love Just Nothing tho.


I cannot believe I still don't have Bikini, it was shipped last Saturday!! I guess Tutulle would be a super fail for me. I'll be going back into the city in a couple of weeks and I'll try on Just Nothing then. They are creamier than TF mattes, right? I wore TF Pink Tease last night, and while I adore the color, I hate the formula! Same thing with TF Velvet Cherry and Pussycat. Great colors,but I always add a touch of gloss to them.These CL's have me under their spell!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 27, 2015)

Yep I actually threw out the last 2 TF mattes I had because I just couldn't wear them anymore after wearing CL mattes and now that it's cold, I can really see just how inferior TF mattes are compared to CL. 

However I did buy TF Boy Drake since I loved the color and the satin formula is good but I won't be indulging in TF anymore and certainly no more mattes for sure.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 27, 2015)

They feel pretty dry going on but once on they are extremely comfortable.


----------



## franlynne (Nov 27, 2015)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Yep I actually threw out the last 2 TF mattes I had because I just couldn't wear them anymore after wearing CL mattes and now that it's cold, I can really see just how inferior TF mattes are compared to CL.
> 
> However I did buy TF Boy Drake since I loved the color and the satin formula is good but I won't be indulging in TF anymore and certainly no more mattes for sure.


I have never been a fan of matte lipsticks and only buy them if it's a color I fall in love with. My TF girl called me this morning and I told her I was passing on the new releases, I think she was really shocked. But the CL's have spoiled me, I hope he will add more colors!


----------



## franlynne (Nov 27, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> They feel pretty dry going on but once on they are extremely comfortable.


You are light in complexion as I am, do you feel comfortable wearing nude colors? I always feel that they tend to wash me out, but if I ever was going to have one work for me I would like it to be a CL.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 27, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Dont worry about the scent. If I can tolerate it just about anybody can.



Phew!  Thanks for this.  Now I'm really starting to get excited for my shipment!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 27, 2015)

franlynne said:


> You are light in complexion as I am, do you feel comfortable wearing nude colors? I always feel that they tend to wash me out, but if I ever was going to have one work for me I would like it to be a CL.



It depends how nude. Just Nothing I really like on. You should try Me Nude as well.


----------



## franlynne (Nov 27, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> It depends how nude. Just Nothing I really like on. You should try Me Nude as well.


Thanks!


----------



## maeonsaturday (Nov 27, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> I received my Bikini the other day and couldn't agree more, just gorgeous and super wearable. Tutulle on me was a concealer lips fail. I love Just Nothing tho.




Is Bikini more of a barbie candy pink? It looked that way on beautyprofessor.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 28, 2015)

maeonsaturday said:


> Is Bikini more of a barbie candy pink? It looked that way on beautyprofessor.



Not at all on me. I have pigmented lips and lighter skin than BP, and on me it's a light but natural looking, very wearable neutral pink.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Nov 28, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Not at all on me. I have pigmented lips and lighter skin than BP, and on me it's a light but natural looking, very wearable neutral pink.



Do you have a lip/ hand swatch by any chance?


----------



## franlynne (Nov 28, 2015)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Bikini is here and I love it! I was really thinking it wasn't going to work for me since most baby pinks don't but Bikini is perfection. I don't even need a lipliner either which I thought I would. Thank you to everyone who praised it because I would not have considered it otherwise and would have truly missed out on a gem.
> 
> Now I am officially done at 8, my collection...
> 
> ...


Bikini and Tres Dec. finally arrived. They're still a little cold, so I will give them some time to warm up. That makes 9 and I love them all! I am going to order Belly Bloom and will wait until I can try the nudes on in person in a couple of weeks. Thanks to all who answered questions and posted swatches!


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 28, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Not at all on me. I have pigmented lips and lighter skin than BP, and on me it's a light but natural looking, very wearable neutral pink.




Same here.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 28, 2015)

maeonsaturday said:


> Do you have a lip/ hand swatch by any chance?



My camera has not been very cooperative lately but of the swatches I've seen on my monitor these are really good for all of the shades I've seen irl (which is only a handful)

http://lauradee.com/2015/09/louboutin-lipstick-collection-and-swatches-review/


----------



## franlynne (Nov 28, 2015)

maeonsaturday said:


> Is Bikini more of a barbie candy pink? It looked that way on beautyprofessor.


I am extremely pale,light blonde hair,and pigmented lips. It is a lovely mid tone neutral pink. Nothing Barbie about it at all! It was the first one that caught my eye and it ended up being the ninth to arrive! Well worth the wait! I hope you enjoy yours.Let us know how you like it!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 28, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> I received my Bikini the other day and couldn't agree more, just gorgeous and super wearable. Tutulle on me was a concealer lips fail. I love Just Nothing tho.



OOH!!!! It sounds perfect! 

I just ordered Malik TF lips & boys....I need to find that thread.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 28, 2015)

Yeah beautyprofessor pick is what turned me off to Bikini until I started looking at other swatches specifically LAURADEE as her swatches have been the most accurate for me.


----------



## Trashcult (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 28, 2015)

So... I just ordered Bikini from NM. 12 % ebates was just too good


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 28, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> So... I just ordered Bikini from NM. 12 % ebates was just too good



yay welcome to the Bikini club


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 29, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> So... I just ordered Bikini from NM. 12 % ebates was just too good



Yay! Hope you love it too!


----------



## maeonsaturday (Nov 29, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> My camera has not been very cooperative lately but of the swatches I've seen on my monitor these are really good for all of the shades I've seen irl (which is only a handful)
> 
> http://lauradee.com/2015/09/louboutin-lipstick-collection-and-swatches-review/



Youyou and Torerra look really good in that link but when I saw it on a YouTube video it looked dramatically different, much darker. 

Anyone here has Youyou and Torerra? Is Torerra close to any TF shades like Crimson Rose?


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 29, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Yay! Hope you love it too!



I'm sure I will! I'm very very excited to get this one.You got smilies now 

I did finally get my Just Nothing & it only cost me $10 & change


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 29, 2015)

Sugar & Spice said:


> yay welcome to the Bikini club



YAY!!!! I love it - The Bikini Club


----------



## franlynne (Nov 29, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I'm sure I will! I'm very very excited to get this one.You got smilies now
> 
> I did finally get my Just Nothing & it only cost me $10 & change


How do you like JN? I so appreciate the swatches you do, I have found them to be very true in color. I ordered pluminette and rouge sheer because of your lovely arm swatches. Love them both! I have not gotten a true nude yet, and that is the one I'm now leaning towards.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 29, 2015)

franlynne said:


> How do you like JN? I so appreciate the swatches you do, I have found them to be very true in color. I ordered pluminette and rouge sheer because of your lovely arm swatches. Love them both! I have not gotten a true nude yet, and that is the one I'm now leaning towards.



Aww how sweet of you hun! I really appreciate your kindness 

I like JN on. It leans more of a warm nude on me which is fine but I would have liked a bit of pink tone to it. It's still a pretty nude though. I'll see if I can get good pics of it tomorrow.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 29, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Aww how sweet of you hun! I really appreciate your kindness
> 
> I like JN on. It leans more of a warm nude on me which is fine but I would have liked a bit of pink tone to it. It's still a pretty nude though. I'll see if I can get good pics of it tomorrow.



Really! I wonder if it looks like it has some pink on me because my skin is more yellow than yours?


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 29, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Really! I wonder if it looks like it has some pink on me because my skin is more yellow than yours?



Ah, it has a pink tone on you! Its just a bit warmer on me for some reason ,maybe that's it. I still like it on me. Usually we are pretty close in how the colors look on our lips. Unless its a batch issue.


----------



## franlynne (Nov 30, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Aww how sweet of you hun! I really appreciate your kindness
> 
> I like JN on. It leans more of a warm nude on me which is fine but I would have liked a bit of pink tone to it. It's still a pretty nude though. I'll see if I can get good pics of it tomorrow.


Thank you!  So many people online have said JN is close to Mac's Velvet Teddy, (and they do appear to be quite similar online) so when I was out today I tried on VT and it looked terrible on me. Very warm and brown. I really do wish there was a lovely pink nude in the CL line. I am quite enchanted with the CL formula. While I was out I stopped at NM to re swatch and try on  again the new TF 's. I had done it about ten days ago and was quite unhappy with the metallic formula. Well, I think I am just too white and too old to pull these off! Sad for me, because many of the colors are spectacular!!


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 30, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> So... I just ordered Bikini from NM. 12 % ebates was just too good



It might just be your favorite. Trust me.

I reach for Bikini and Let Me Tell You more than any other.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 30, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> So... I just ordered Bikini from NM. 12 % ebates was just too good



Hi Sis!!!  It's been a minute!  I've missed you guys!!!!   So happy to hear you've ordered Bikini---I think---great for you---not so much for me if your swatches convince me to buy it---like your swatches of Pluminette totally influenced me----I LOVE Pliuminette, BTW!!!!  Bikini will look AMAZING on you!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 30, 2015)

Wow SIS!  You got Just Nothing for next to nothing!!!!!  That's awesome!!!  I hope you love it!  I'm wearing it today.  I've worn nothing but CL lippies for the past two weeks!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 30, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> It might just be your favorite. Trust me.
> 
> I reach for Bikini and Let Me Tell You more than any other.



Ok, ok---you two will be the blame for me wanting to get Bikini next!!!!


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Ok, ok---you two will be the blame for me wanting to get Bikini next!!!!



You need Bikini.

It was literally the first one that caught my eye out of the entire line. It's the perfect polished pink. And you know I've got pigmented lips issues- and can wear it effortlessly.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 1, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> You need Bikini.
> 
> It was literally the first one that caught my eye out of the entire line. It's the perfect polished pink. And you know I've got pigmented lips issues- and can wear it effortlessly.



Now I'm lemming bikini!! Anybody see any pictures of it on lips? I don't remember if we had swatches here...


----------



## maeonsaturday (Dec 1, 2015)

Just received Survivita today. Tried to psych myself into returning it by swatching all sorts of reds next to it. Did not work. Don't have a similar color. Loving it. Keeping it.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Wow SIS!  You got Just Nothing for next to nothing!!!!!  That's awesome!!!  I hope you love it!  I'm wearing it today.  I've worn nothing but CL lippies for the past two weeks!!!


 Meddy!!!  you sorted it out


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Wow SIS!  You got Just Nothing for next to nothing!!!!!  That's awesome!!!  I hope you love it!  I'm wearing it today.  *I've worn nothing but CL lippies for the past two weeks!!!*



That's it...........not even any clothes!!! Hubby will think Christimas arrived early for him


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 1, 2015)

EO- you crack me up!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 1, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> That's it...........not even any clothes!!! Hubby will think Christimas arrived early for him


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 1, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> EO- you crack me up!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 2, 2015)

Just Nothing












WTH ...why are the pics so small? There was no size adjustment & I could only upload 5 pics. I LOVED how the OLD upload worked


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## Vineetha (Dec 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Just Nothing
> 
> View attachment 50329
> 
> ...


YES!! There is no option to choose the size either. Thank you for the swatch and pics EO!!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> YES!! There is no option to choose the size either. Thank you for the swatch and pics EO!!



If I look at the pics by clicking on it & then want to go back to the post, it keeps going back to the Recent Post, Discussions, Articles page  and then back to the post.

You're welcome


----------



## franlynne (Dec 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Just Nothing
> 
> View attachment 50329
> 
> ...


Thank you for the pictures. Each time I clicked on a pic it got larger, by the 3rd click your swatch took up the entire screen!! JN looks great with your coloring.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 2, 2015)

franlynne said:


> Thank you for the pictures. Each time I clicked on a pic it got larger, by the 3rd click your swatch took up the entire screen!! JN looks great with your coloring.



Oh heavens!!! 

Thanks hun! Sorry it took me so long to get my swatches posted.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Just Nothing
> 
> View attachment 50329
> 
> ...




Thank you you for the picture! It's a beautiful nude- not too brown or too orange. My list grows...
Did you get bikini yet?


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 2, 2015)

franlynne said:


> Thank you for the pictures. Each time I clicked on a pic it got larger, by the 3rd click your swatch took up the entire screen!! JN looks great with your coloring.




Thanks! I tried this and it really blew up the pics and helped a lot.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 2, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> Thank you you for the picture! It's a beautiful nude- not too brown or too orange. My list grows...
> Did you get bikini yet?



 No its not too brown or orange at all. Its a true nude. Bikini should be here Thursday


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 2, 2015)

I re-did the other 2 swatch pics by themselves because they were not showing for me tonight even though they did earlier. So. if they didn't work for you either, try them again.


----------



## starletta8 (Dec 3, 2015)

I know we're all about the lipsticks these days, but I'm still loving (and collecting) the nail polishes. Just realized that I'll have one entire line with one more purchase.

In case anyone's wondering, the only ones I _don't_ have are:
Noirs:                        Kheops 
Nudes: Madame Est Nue, La Favorita, Tres Decollete, Just Nothing
Pops:                        Escatin, Miss Loubi, Popi, Wherever, Ni Toi Ni Moi, Mula Lisa

I really love this formula.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Dec 4, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I know we're all about the lipsticks these days, but I'm still loving (and collecting) the nail polishes. Just realized that I'll have one entire line with one more purchase.
> 
> In case anyone's wondering, the only ones I _don't_ have are:
> Noirs:                        Kheops
> ...




Miss Loubi is incredible!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 4, 2015)

So, I accidentally posted these in the TF ford so..lol

Bikini - such a beautiful PERFECT pink! I LOVE it!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 4, 2015)

more Bikini


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 4, 2015)

more Bikini


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 4, 2015)

[QUOTE=elegant

Yay! So glad you love it. It truly is the perfect pink!

So anything I quote that includes a dash gets terminated at the dash - like the one in your user name. I also need to use the site only using Chrome on my desktop because I am finding this site to be incompatible with IE11 in many ways, as I posted in  the original issues thread.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 4, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> elegant
> 
> Yay! So glad you love it. It truly is t he perfect pink![/QUOTE said:
> 
> ...


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 4, 2015)

They are beautiful pics no matter where they're posted.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 4, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> They are beautiful pics no matter where they're posted.





I REALLY love my new boys too.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Winthrop44 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to you!!! It truly is such a beautiful perfect pink on my lips
> ...


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> elegant-one said:
> 
> 
> > So you left your bikini with the boys
> ...


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Dec 4, 2015)

Yes I'm soooo happy I ordered Bikini as it wasn't even on my radar until it started getting praise.

CL really hit a home run with his shade selection. They're not terribly unique but I think he executed perfection with each shade because most of his shades can suit a variety of skin tones. I've never been able to pull off baby pinks like Bikini or corals like Miss Lou, so CL has earned my money and loyalty.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 4, 2015)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Yes I'm soooo happy I ordered Bikini as it wasn't even on my radar until it started getting praise.
> 
> CL really hit a home run with his shade selection. They're not terribly unique but I think he executed perfection with each shade because most of his shades can suit a variety of skin tones. I've never been able to pull off baby pinks like Bikini or corals like Miss Lou, so CL has earned my money and loyalty.


  Yes! I agree


----------



## starletta8 (Dec 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> So, I accidentally posted these in the TF ford so..lol
> 
> Bikini - such a beautiful PERFECT pink! I LOVE it!
> 
> ...



Yay! I knew you'd love it!


----------



## franlynne (Dec 5, 2015)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Yes I'm soooo happy I ordered Bikini as it wasn't even on my radar until it started getting praise.
> 
> CL really hit a home run with his shade selection. They're not terribly unique but I think he executed perfection with each shade because most of his shades can suit a variety of skin tones. I've never been able to pull off baby pinks like Bikini or corals like Miss Lou, so CL has earned my money and loyalty.


That's exactly how I feel about these lipsticks. They really do spoil you for anything else!


----------



## starletta8 (Dec 5, 2015)

So.... since Tutuelle doesn't work on me even with MAC lip erase (just clashes with my skintone), I've found a solution. I used a base, did Tutuelle, then topped with Delicando.

Live and learn for me with nudes and purchasing from someone other than Nordie's.....


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 5, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Yay! I knew you'd love it!



HAHA YES!!! You were right too. I LOVE it so much & I've been wearing it all day


----------



## maeonsaturday (Dec 6, 2015)

Anyone knows what Mexicatchy, Escatin and Tres Bea are like in terms of color? Are they similar at all to TF Sweet Spot or TF Paradiso? I was told by Nordies chat that Mexcatchy is sheer red but I don't see any swatches that look like it is sheer red. :-/


----------



## Kaidan (Dec 6, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> more Bikini
> 
> View attachment 50434
> 
> ...



This seals the deal, I NEED Bikini!  It looks like the perfect pink.  

I plan to buy one color every month starting with this one since my birthday is next week. I have a few on my wish list which are:

Velvet Matte
Survivita
Bengali
Rouge Louboutin

Silky Satin
Bikini
Sevillana
Belly Bloom
Loubeach

Sheer Vole
Rose Du Desert
Petal Rose
Tres Bea
Loubiminette
Escatin

I want to try a nude but the only nudes that look good on me are the ones that have a pink undertone. It's a bit hard choosing online and not seeing them in person.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Dec 6, 2015)

Kaidan said:


> This seals the deal, I NEED Bikini!  It looks like the perfect pink.
> 
> I plan to buy one color every month starting with this one since my birthday is next week. I have a few on my wish list which are:
> 
> ...



Sounds like a good plan! Like you I don't suit nudes that do not have a pink undertone.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 6, 2015)

Kaidan said:


> This seals the deal, I NEED Bikini!  It looks like the perfect pink.
> 
> I plan to buy one color every month starting with this one since my birthday is next week. I have a few on my wish list which are:
> 
> ...



YES!!! Bikini is wonderful. You'll love it. That is a really great list  I can't do nudes without a pink undertone either. Nudes are always hard to choose even if you swatch them on your hand, they will still look so different on your lips. Let us know what you get!


----------



## maeonsaturday (Dec 6, 2015)

maeonsaturday said:


> Anyone knows what Mexicatchy, Escatin and Tres Bea are like in terms of color? Are they similar at all to TF Sweet Spot or TF Paradiso? I was told by Nordies chat that Mexcatchy is sheer red but I don't see any swatches that look like it is sheer red. :-/



Anyone knows? I'm going so cross-eyed trying to search for swatches and Nordies chat gives me such varying answers on this.


----------



## franlynne (Dec 7, 2015)

maeonsaturday said:


> Anyone knows? I'm going so cross-eyed trying to search for swatches and Nordies chat gives me such varying answers on this.


All three are orange coral in tone and tres bea has the most red in it of the three. I would not consider it a sheer red.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Dec 8, 2015)

franlynne said:


> All three are orange coral in tone and tres bea has the most red in it of the three. I would not consider it a sheer red.



Thanks so much! Did you mean you would not consider Tres Bea or the Mexicatchy the sheer red? Which of the three do you think is the prettiest? Subjective I know. But I can't decide! :-/

I also still on the fence about Rose du Desert. It seems like a very very neutral nude. No hints of pink?


----------



## franlynne (Dec 8, 2015)

maeonsaturday said:


> Thanks so much! Did you mean you would not consider Tres Bea or the Mexicatchy the sheer red? Which of the three do you think is the prettiest? Subjective I know. But I can't decide! :-/
> 
> I also still on the fence about Rose du Desert. It seems like a very very neutral nude. No hints of pink?


I don't look good in colors that have an orange base. For those who do, they are lovely. Tres bes has the most red in it, and therefore the least amount of orange, so for me, it is the prettiest of the three. If you wear corals well, you will love them all! I have rose du desert, and absolutely love it! On me, it is a gorgeous mauvey nude. Impera pulls dusty mauve on me as well The first time I wore rose du desert my husband asked me if I had had my lips done! It gives you a full luscious look.I do were a a lip liner with it because I have pigmented lips. I never thought to order it, until I tried it on in person.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Dec 8, 2015)

maeonsaturday said:


> Thanks so much! Did you mean you would not consider Tres Bea or the Mexicatchy the sheer red? Which of the three do you think is the prettiest? Subjective I know. But I can't decide! :-/
> 
> I also still on the fence about Rose du Desert. It seems like a very very neutral nude. No hints of pink?



My vote goes to Mexicatchy.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Dec 8, 2015)

Interesting! I do love corals, but mauve is a bit dangerous for me. That really popular TF lip shade that everyone here loves looked horrible on me. 

For me, I have returned the more popular colors such as RT Matte and RT Sheer and will be returning Pluminette and YouYou. Pluminette looked horrible on me, like some dated 80s prom princess. YouYou was OK actually, but not enought to justify the $9o price tag. Petal Rose has been the biggest surprise for me. I ordered it thinking I want to try this so I can convince myself it doesnt work. On a YouTuber it looked rather barbie pink but when I tried it, it was the MLBB shade. I absolutely love it. I also kept Loubiminette, Survivita, Bikini, RT Satin. 

Considering Mexicatchy, Tres Bea, Rose du Desert, Escatin and Torerra.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Dec 8, 2015)

Sugar & Spice said:


> My vote goes to Mexicatchy.



What shade does this look like on you?


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Dec 8, 2015)

maeonsaturday said:


> What shade does this look like on you?



Oh I don't have it as I'm not interested in any of the sheer lipsticks, not my preference however out of the 3 you listed I picked the one I liked most.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Dec 10, 2015)

I've decided to return Bikini and Bengali Matte. Bikini is a pretty color but the coolness of the shade contrasts rather dramatically with my skin tone. Bengali is REALLY gorgeous but it looks like a dupe matte version of TF Aphrodisiac. TF's is more intense, and Louboutin's is more pink. Very very pretty but on me it looks close enough to not want to spend $90.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 12, 2015)

Oh that's too bad. Bikini does not look cool toned on me.


----------



## beautycool (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi all I'm back  hope you been all ok ???????????? juet caught up on the thread I am trying to get to grips how to work this site but I cannot find the threads then when I do it takes me back to the beginning of the thread  like this one !!! It took me to psge one when clicked on it so annoying  

well ll anyway I went upto London yesterday with my husband and my 4 year old to buy my Christmas present I ended up trying four pairs of Christian L shoes only one pair fit me properly but I wanted to try the size 4 in that style and didn't have none in stock . Anyhow we left it I looked and swatches all the lipsticks was in a rush I didn't take any pics as it was all over my hand lol  looked a mess I didn't know which was which but the lady there was really nice and wrote the ones I really really liked down for me on a special piece of paper saying CL my CL wish list ?????????????????? 
on my list was 
210) belly bloom
120)bikini 
705M)just nothing 
rouge L red silky satin ; the matte was such a deeper red I found and didn't suit my skin tone really 
2175)rose dessert was really really nice 
710) me nude liked it 
700)tutulle  suited me 
220) let me tell you 
717s private number  that's my list for now my definetes prob won't get all of them but I can honestly say these were my favs 

we we went on the Emirates thingy in London went over the river in a cable cart thing 
had a late lunch in London to it was perfect 
great day out 

great to be back on Specktra


----------



## beautycool (Dec 12, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Hi all I'm back  hope you been all ok ������������ juet caught up on the thread I am trying to get to grips how to work this site but I cannot find the threads then when I do it takes me back to the beginning of the thread  like this one !!! It took me to psge one when clicked on it so annoying
> 
> well ll anyway I went upto London yesterday with my husband and my 4 year old to buy my Christmas present I ended up trying four pairs of Christian L shoes only one pair fit me properly but I wanted to try the size 4 in that style and didn't have none in stock . Anyhow we left it I looked and swatches all the lipsticks was in a rush I didn't take any pics as it was all over my hand lol  looked a mess I didn't know which was which but the lady there was really nice and wrote the ones I really really liked down for me on a special piece of paper saying CL my CL wish list ������������������
> on my list was
> ...



still figuring how to quote etc 
but I missed petal rose out from my list loved that one too


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 12, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Hi all I'm back  hope you been all ok ������������ juet caught up on the thread I am trying to get to grips how to work this site but I cannot find the threads then when I do it takes me back to the beginning of the thread  like this one !!! It took me to psge one when clicked on it so annoying
> 
> well ll anyway I went upto London yesterday with my husband and my 4 year old to buy my Christmas present I ended up trying four pairs of Christian L shoes only one pair fit me properly but I wanted to try the size 4 in that style and didn't have none in stock . Anyhow we left it I looked and swatches all the lipsticks was in a rush I didn't take any pics as it was all over my hand lol  looked a mess I didn't know which was which but the lady there was really nice and wrote the ones I really really liked down for me on a special piece of paper saying CL my CL wish list ������������������
> on my list was
> ...




Nice to see you back BC! Sounds like you had a wonderful day in London...and your wish list sounds lovely. I hope to get to swatch some in person after the holidays, too crazy now to get to NYC.

Hope you get at least one from your list for Christmas!


----------



## beautycool (Dec 12, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> Nice to see you back BC! Sounds like you had a wonderful day in London...and your wish list sounds lovely. I hope to get to swatch some in person after the holidays, too crazy now to get to NYC.
> 
> Hope you get at least one from your list for Christmas!




Hi there hun thank you  wow nyc how cool  
yeah I won't get one for Christmas I do have £20 evoucher for selfridges still but I have no money now 
I have £100 for the hubby still in my bank I need to put it in a cars for him 
it's his birthday present for Xmas day even though I bought him one big present and a few other ones too 
I'm in hospital Wednesday so I miss out on pay that day  from work and maybe Thursday and Friday pay but I'm hoping to go back the next day  
hope your ok )) missed everyone 
is medgal still here )) 
mum hoping to get one by Jan well order when I get my next wage )))))) 31 Dec so I be ordering one then )))


----------



## franlynne (Dec 12, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Oh that's too bad. Bikini does not look cool toned on me.


Me either, on me it's a very neutral medium pink. Pluminette is cooler in tone on me. Does anyone with VERY fair cool skin have bengali satin? How bright is it?


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Dec 13, 2015)

Yeah Bikini really isn't that cool otherwise it wouldn't have worked for me, it is certainly a neutral mid tone pink.

Bengali is bright even on my medium skin which is why I got it in matte. It's still bright in matte but a more subdued brightness. I also think that's why the matte version is more popular than the satin.


----------



## starletta8 (Dec 13, 2015)

franlynne said:


> Me either, on me it's a very neutral medium pink. Pluminette is cooler in tone on me. Does anyone with VERY fair cool skin have bengali satin? How bright is it?



I'm curious about this, and fit the very fair cool skin description. Bengali is the only one I don't have of those three. Bikini is a light pink on me, Pluminette is a cool-toned mid pink on me.


----------



## starletta8 (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm going to attempt to derail the thread again and actually talk about the nail polishes. Blasphemy, I know.

Seriously... if you're a pale, pink human being, you _need_ Tutulle nail polish. It's the perfect healthy, pinky nude. I just put it back on for the third time in a row. No mannequin hands here, and it doesn't pull brown like the lipstick does (on me).


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 13, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I'm going to attempt to derail the thread again and actually talk about the nail polishes. Blasphemy, I know.
> 
> Seriously... if you're a pale, pink human being, you _need_ Tutulle nail polish. It's the perfect healthy, pinky nude. I just put it back on for the third time in a row. No mannequin hands here, and it doesn't pull brown like the lipstick does (on me).



I may need to check Tutulle np out now  I LOVE the nail polish too.


----------



## starletta8 (Dec 13, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I may need to check Tutulle np out now  I LOVE the nail polish too.



I hesitated on Tutulle for so long and I'm kicking myself now. It's essentially the least maintenance polish that I own.

The NP is amazing- I'm closing in on half of the collection!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Dec 13, 2015)

Curiosity got to me and I ordered Just Nothing & Djalouzo, I received Just Nothing and it pretty much looks like Me Nude on me just in matte, however there's just a tiny contrast that makes it stand out a little more instead of completely blending in with my skin tone like Me Nude does. 

So I actually like Just Nothing a little better so I returned Me Nude. Since I threw out TF Black Dahnlia I'm now in need of a vampy shade, so hopefully I like Djalouzo when it arrives.


----------



## franlynne (Dec 14, 2015)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Yeah Bikini really isn't that cool otherwise it wouldn't have worked for me, it is certainly a neutral mid tone pink.
> 
> Bengali is bright even on my medium skin which is why I got it in matte. It's still bright in matte but a more subdued brightness. I also think that's why the matte version is more popular than the satin.


Thanks! I'm not looking for bright almost fuchsia. I was hoping it was more of a red pink.I don't know why I keep looking to purchase more of these, it's just that I don't want to wear any other lipsticks. I guess I am hoping I didn't miss out on any shades that would work well on fair, cool skin and mauve lips.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Dec 14, 2015)

franlynne said:


> Thanks! I'm not looking for bright almost fuchsia. I was hoping it was more of a red pink.I don't know why I keep looking to purchase more of these, it's just that I don't want to wear any other lipsticks. I guess I am hoping I didn't miss out on any shades that would work well on fair, cool skin and mauve lips.



You're in the same faze I was in, once I got hooked I wanted every CL that would work for me. I think Torrera will be good for you, it is a red pink and here's a YT video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q68YW3biFaQ


----------



## maeonsaturday (Dec 15, 2015)

franlynne said:


> Thanks! I'm not looking for bright almost fuchsia. I was hoping it was more of a red pink.I don't know why I keep looking to purchase more of these, it's just that I don't want to wear any other lipsticks. I guess I am hoping I didn't miss out on any shades that would work well on fair, cool skin and mauve lips.



I have Survivita and that's definitely red pink on me. I've seen a pic of Torerra on someone else that looked straight medium red.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Dec 15, 2015)

Survivita is matte and she doesn't like mattes and since bikini looked really cool on you,   Survivita will look different on her as well.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 15, 2015)

Sugar & Spice said:


> You're in the same faze I was in, once I got hooked I wanted every CL that would work for me. I think Torrera will be good for you, it is a red pink and here's a YT video
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q68YW3biFaQ



Great video. Thanks. Do you have that shade? I really like it in the video.


----------



## franlynne (Dec 15, 2015)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Survivita is matte and she doesn't like mattes and since bikini looked really cool on you,   Survivita will look different on her as well.





maeonsaturday said:


> I have Survivita and that's definitely red pink on me. I've seen a pic of Torerra on someone else that looked straight medium red.


Thank you both for your help. I will be in the city again in a few weeks and I will try on the ones I am doubtful about purchasing. And I will definitely try the mattes on too.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Dec 15, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Great video. Thanks. Do you have that shade? I really like it in the video.



I tried it and it's really pretty! However I have a Guerlain shade just like it so I returned it.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Dec 15, 2015)

franlynne said:


> Thank you both for your help. I will be in the city again in a few weeks and I will try on the ones I am doubtful about purchasing. And I will definitely try the mattes on too.



Oh yeah I forgot you get to go see them, so yeah just go and check out the ones you're interested in now. You might have some surprises like you did last time.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 16, 2015)

@Sugar & Spice which ones did you end up with altogether? I tried searching but can't seem to find any posts under your old user name anymore.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Dec 16, 2015)

I have Rouge matte
Bengali matte
Belly Bloom
Miss Lou
Just Nothing
Miss Clichy
Bikini
Djalouzo


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 16, 2015)

Sugar & Spice said:


> I have Rouge matte
> Bengali matte
> Belly Bloom
> Miss Lou
> ...



Thanks. I think eventually I may add Bengali matte and Belly Bloom.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 27, 2015)

Got a wobbler!
CL Just Nothing matte lipstick


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 27, 2015)

Any WoC swatches of Loubeach and Delicando, ladies?


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 27, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Got a wobbler!
> CL Just Nothing matte lipstick
> 
> View attachment 50826



That is REALLY REALLY pretty on you my dear!!! A wobbler...


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 27, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> That is REALLY REALLY pretty on you my dear!!! A wobbler...



Thank you, Swatch Queen!!

I guess the odds were against me lol


----------



## franlynne (Dec 28, 2015)

Sugar & Spice said:


> You're in the same faze I was in, once I got hooked I wanted every CL that would work for me. I think Torrera will be good for you, it is a red pink and here's a YT video
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q68YW3biFaQ


You were right! Came home with Torerra today. A gorgeous blue based red with pink in it! Torerra brought two friends alone with her, Rouge satin and v. prive. Love them all! The nudes all looked dreadful on me. Wonderful suggestion, thank you. Now I'm at 13, I don't know if that's unlucky!!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Dec 29, 2015)

franlynne said:


> You were right! Came home with Torerra today. A gorgeous blue based red with pink in it! Torerra brought two friends alone with her, Rouge satin and v. prive. Love them all! The nudes all looked dreadful on me. Wonderful suggestion, thank you. Now I'm at 13, I don't know if that's unlucky!!



Yay! I was pretty sure it would work for you!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Dec 29, 2015)

Awww not a wobbler but I love Just Nothing and actually think it's the best nude out the bunch.


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 4, 2016)

http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2016/...waii-kawaii-collection-i-for-spring-2016.html


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 4, 2016)

*hangs head*

Dang, I was hoping for something new. I've _got_ all of those!!!


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 4, 2016)

For those unmotivated to click on the link, here's the details (more than what was at the link).

CL Spring 2016 Collection- Hawaii Kawaii Collection

2 nail trios, $90 each:
Hawaii Kawaii I (white box): Very Prive, Batignolles, Miss Loubi
Hawaii Kawaii II (black box): Bengali, Khol, Popi

Both are up on NM now, but didn't show up under CL Beaute; I googled instead to get to the direct pages.

Very cute boxes, but a total disappointment as someone with about half of the permanent collection. The only one I don't have is Popi.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm happy I can skip!


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 5, 2016)

I do enjoy this matte formula. Here is Just Nothing matte lipstick.
Can still use it well enough despite it being a wobbler


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 5, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> I do enjoy this matte formula. Here is Just Nothing matte lipstick.
> Can still use it well enough despite it being a wobbler
> 
> View attachment 51022




It looks amazing on you! It's one of my favourites - the perfect nude!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jan 5, 2016)

Yeah I've been wearing the mattes too Rouge and Djazoulu has become an instant fav! Much better than TF Black Dahnlia on me.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 5, 2016)

mkoparanova said:


> It looks amazing on you! It's one of my favourites - the perfect nude!




Thank you!
Light pinks can go ashy on me but thankfully this one is pretty sweet 




Sugar & Spice said:


> Yeah I've been wearing the mattes too Rouge and Djazoulu has become an instant fav! Much better than TF Black Dahnlia on me.



Glad you're having success with the mattes, too!


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 7, 2016)

Ugh. Trying to find a pic in this thread... tried the "search thread" option with no success. No photos in my profile page wither. Missing the gallery so, so much.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 7, 2016)

GIRL and the old search feature.  I can't find anything anymore in search. 





awickedshape said:


> Ugh. Trying to find a pic in this thread... tried the "search thread" option with no success. No photos in my profile page wither. Missing the gallery so, so much.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 7, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> GIRL and the old search feature.  I can't find anything anymore in search.



Yes! 
I tried to search for the D&G thread and no results came up lol thankfully I'm still subbed.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 7, 2016)

They are showing as sold out?! Could they really be sold out already?


----------



## maeonsaturday (Jan 10, 2016)

It's official. I HATE SAKS AND WILL NEVER SHOP WITH THEM ONLINE AGAIN. 

They are making such a mess of my Louboutin returns. I returned four. Two boxes, two lippies per box. They only refunded me for one and their customer service doesn't seem to get it even after I wrote so many detailed, simplified breakdowns. I'm super pissed off.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 10, 2016)

Random swatch of Zoulou because I took a pic for my friend


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jan 11, 2016)

I wore Belly Bloom today, I had an important meeting and wanted a soft color to match the no makeup look and it was really pretty worn that way and that's the look I'll wear with it in the future.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 12, 2016)

Sugar & Spice said:


> I wore Belly Bloom today, I had an important meeting and wanted a soft color to match the no makeup look and it was really pretty worn that way and that's the look I'll wear with it in the future.



Nice!! Sounds lovely!


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 12, 2016)

Sugar & Spice said:


> I wore Belly Bloom today, I had an important meeting and wanted a soft color to match the no makeup look and it was really pretty worn that way and that's the look I'll wear with it in the future.



Any pics?


----------



## boschicka (Jan 12, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Random swatch of Zoulou because I took a pic for my friend
> 
> View attachment 51243



Gorgeous!  Wish I had those lips too!


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 12, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Gorgeous!  Wish I had those lips too!



That's very sweet Boschicka!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jan 13, 2016)

No I didn't take any pics. Out of Me Nude, Just Nothing, and Zoulou which one do you like best?


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 13, 2016)

Sugar & Spice said:


> No I didn't take any pics. Out of Me Nude, Just Nothing, and Zoulou which one do you like best?



Zoulou, definitely. I got a BU,  which is rare for me. Other than face powder, I've only backed up four other makeup products


----------



## starletta8 (Feb 26, 2016)

After a terrible morning (like needing an IV terrible), decided to treat myself to some Louboutin. Unfortunately the local NM only carries the polishes.

Just came the the stunning realization that I'm 3 Nudes from a full set.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Feb 26, 2016)

starletta8 said:


> After a terrible morning (like needing an IV terrible), decided to treat myself to some Louboutin. Unfortunately the local NM only carries the polishes.
> 
> Just came the the stunning realization that I'm 3 Nudes from a full set.



Awww!  I hope you are feeling better.  

Which 3?  haha!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Feb 26, 2016)

I wore Just Nothing today and decided I needed to find a lipgloss to pair with it because I prefer mattes in darker colors and not light colors. I ended up getting Nars Belize and Just Nothing paired with Belize makes the perfect nude lip uniform.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 27, 2016)

Sugar & Spice said:


> I wore Just Nothing today and decided I needed to find a lipgloss to pair with it because I prefer mattes in darker colors and not light colors. I ended up getting Nars Belize and Just Nothing paired with Belize makes the perfect nude lip uniform.



That combo sounds so good!


----------



## starletta8 (Feb 27, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Awww!  I hope you are feeling better.
> 
> Which 3?  haha!




I'm still working on feeling better, thanks.


The only 3 I need are Madame Est Nue, La Favorita, and Just Nothing.  I'll get them in 2 weeks (next payday).  Then it's back to working on my lipstick collection.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 1, 2016)

Is anyone getting a lipstick during the Sephora sale?


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 2, 2016)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Is anyone getting a lipstick during the Sephora sale?



I'm thinking about one or two 
What about you?


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm still set on the 8 I have so don't need any at the moment but I've been enjoying wearing them. I wore Miss Clichy the other day and got a lot of compliments. 

Now I need to get some wear out of Miss Lou, Bikini, Bengali and since I have the perfect lipgloss for Just Nothing, it'll be in the rotation as well. 

Which ones are you considering?


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 2, 2016)

Sugar & Spice said:


> I'm still set on the 8 I have so don't need any at the moment but I've been enjoying wearing them. I wore Miss Clichy the other day and got a lot of compliments.
> 
> Now I need to get some wear out of Miss Lou, Bikini, Bengali and since I have the perfect lipgloss for Just Nothing, it'll be in the rotation as well.
> 
> Which ones are you considering?



Hi
I'm looking at Miss Loubi and maybe Tres Decollette


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 2, 2016)

Tres Dec is pretty! I got big sister Belly Bloom as its just a deeper version of Tres. 

Miss Loubi is pretty but it is a bright coral, just something to keep in mind.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 3, 2016)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Tres Dec is pretty! I got big sister Belly Bloom as its just a deeper version of Tres.
> 
> Miss Loubi is pretty but it is a bright coral, just something to keep in mind.



I was wondering if I can just make do with my Chanel Insaisissable and Melodieuse for bright pink shades because that $90 tag...


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 3, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> I was wondering if I can just make do with my Chanel Insaisissable and Melodieuse for bright pink shades because that $90 tag...



Actually both of those shades are pretty close to the CLs you're considering, so yeah I would stick with Chanel.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 3, 2016)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Actually both of those shades are pretty close to the CLs you're considering, so yeah I would stick with Chanel.



Good


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 21, 2016)

Wore Very Prive again. Used Tilbury's Dolce Vita quad with TF Pink Glow from Soleil 2015. Lots of bleeding still (  ) but I touched up more to cover the wearing off in the centre of my lips so that was ok. 
I think I'll keep it after all (for now) and give my friend Farida instead.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 21, 2016)

Oh that looks amazingly sexy on you hee hee! Do you have a lip pencil as that might stop the bleeding.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 21, 2016)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Oh that looks amazingly sexy on you hee hee! Do you have a lip pencil as that might stop the bleeding.



I will have to try that next time.
I generally don't need to use them.
Before I left work I checked it and it was bleeding a bit again into my upper lip so I tried to wipe it with the folded edge of a stiff napkin. An hour later I looked in the car mirror and it was a mess lol

Eta Thank you!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 25, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Wore Very Prive again. Used Tilbury's Dolce Vita quad with TF Pink Glow from Soleil 2015. Lots of bleeding still (  ) but I touched up more to cover the wearing off in the centre of my lips so that was ok.
> I think I'll keep it after all (for now) and give my friend Farida instead.
> 
> View attachment 53682



I HATE bleeding issues and do not love using pencils...I'm a swipe and go gal, BUT, that shade looks so pretty on you, it is worth the effort IMHO.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 25, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I HATE bleeding issues and *do not love using pencils...I'm a swipe and go gal,* BUT, that shade looks so pretty on you, it is worth the effort IMHO.



You and I both 

Thank you, Allie!
I decided to keep it after all lol


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 25, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> You and I both
> 
> Thank you, Allie!
> I decided to keep it after all lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 28, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Wore Very Prive again. Used Tilbury's Dolce Vita quad with TF Pink Glow from Soleil 2015. Lots of bleeding still (  ) but I touched up more to cover the wearing off in the centre of my lips so that was ok.
> I think I'll keep it after all (for now) and give my friend Farida instead.
> 
> View attachment 53682




this is so gorgeous!!!  I still haven't gotten any of these.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 29, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> this is so gorgeous!!!  I still haven't gotten any of these.



Thank you, Prettypackages!
Well, they're perm so no worries lol


----------



## fur4elise (May 2, 2016)

*

Ooooh new nails from Louboutin! 
http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2016/05/christian-louboutin-red-nail-extensions.html*


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 2, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 53896
> View attachment 53897
> *
> 
> ...



You and your reds, girl.


----------



## JerseyGirl (May 3, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 53896
> View attachment 53897
> *
> 
> ...




oh no!!


----------



## Ingenue (May 3, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Zoulou, definitely. I got a BU,  which is rare for me. Other than face powder, I've only backed up four other makeup products



I second that. Zoulou is my favorite of all my Louboutin Lippies, followed by Just Nothing.


----------



## awickedshape (May 3, 2016)

Ingenue said:


> I second that. Zoulou is my favorite of all my Louboutin Lippies, followed by Just Nothing.



Another Zoulou fan!
The matte formula is very good


----------



## fur4elise (May 3, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Wore Very Prive again
> 
> View attachment 53682



*Oh So Gorgeous!!!

*


GreenEyedAllie said:


> *You and your reds, girl.*





JerseyGirl said:


> oh no!!



*LOL! I don't know what's up with me...but red is really resonating with me for spring.  

I was looking at the pics of Sabrina holding a bottle in her hand...These are huge or she has teeny tiny hands...$50+ nail color would be a stupid ridiculous splurge! *


----------



## awickedshape (May 3, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Oh So Gorgeous!!!
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (May 4, 2016)

Heard Zoulou and figured i'd drop a pic (again cuz i can't remember if i already did lol) I must say...I went off instinct when these lippies dropped n zoulou just caught my eye with the name alone. It's by far my favorite matte formula i have NOTHING in my stash to compare it to whether high or low end and I honestly almost exchanged it for a different shade but the more i wear it the more i fall in love with it.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 4, 2016)

KiKi Kontour said:


> Heard Zoulou and figured i'd drop a pic (again cuz i can't remember if i already did lol) I must say...I went off instinct when these lippies dropped n zoulou just caught my eye with the name alone. It's by far my favorite matte formula i have NOTHING in my stash to compare it to whether high or low end and I honestly almost exchanged it for a different shade but the more i wear it the more i fall in love with it.



You look drop dead gorgeous!  Never part with that lippie!


----------



## Ingenue (May 4, 2016)

KiKi Kontour said:


> Heard Zoulou and figured i'd drop a pic (again cuz i can't remember if i already did lol) I must say...I went off instinct when these lippies dropped n zoulou just caught my eye with the name alone. It's by far my favorite matte formula i have NOTHING in my stash to compare it to whether high or low end and I honestly almost exchanged it for a different shade but the more i wear it the more i fall in love with it.


 
Can we just talk about how GORGEOUS you are? My Goodness! Stunning.


----------



## fur4elise (May 4, 2016)

KiKi Kontour said:


>


*I'm just repeating what the other ladies have already said! You look fabooooo!

**FTR I am now officially obsessed with the Rouge Louboutin lippie (silky satin) & nail colour...I haven't even received my Tatcha Kyoto Silk yet...once you go high end...sigh. 
Trying to figure out how I'm gonna earn that CL splurge**...but I got ideas!  I just redesigned & launched hubby's company web site  , saving him a pretty penny. So...I think he should give me a pretty penny or two. ** In the words of the Weekend, I earned it! *


----------



## Sugar & Spice (May 4, 2016)

@Kiki so happy you didn't return it because it looks great on you!


----------



## JerseyGirl (May 4, 2016)

KiKi Kontour said:


> Heard Zoulou and figured i'd drop a pic (again cuz i can't remember if i already did lol) I must say...I went off instinct when these lippies dropped n zoulou just caught my eye with the name alone. It's by far my favorite matte formula i have NOTHING in my stash to compare it to whether high or low end and I honestly almost exchanged it for a different shade but the more i wear it the more i fall in love with it.



Kiki, you look awesome. You always do, you could wear crayola paint and make me want it too. You are a stunner!!
Adding zoulou to my list...


----------



## KiKi Kontour (May 5, 2016)

LOL!!!! Thank you laydeez  I am tryin to figure out what my next shade will be EEEK!!!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (May 5, 2016)

KiKi Kontour said:


> LOL!!!! Thank you laydeez  I am tryin to figure out what my next shade will be EEEK!!!



What about Diva? It's a matte orange that is really popular for Spring/Summer.


----------



## mkoparanova (May 12, 2016)

What I saw today when I opened my boxes:





Sevillana and Bikini, Bikini hasn't even been swatched.. Both were in their boxes in a drawer. Me Nude also looks like this, I've worn it quite a lot though. I don't know if I can use them but it's unacceptable, I haven't even had them for a year!


----------



## boschicka (May 12, 2016)

mkoparanova said:


> What I saw today when I opened my boxes:
> 
> View attachment 54133
> View attachment 54134
> ...



Is that mold?!?!


----------



## mkoparanova (May 12, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Is that mold?!?!



I don't know, I've never seen anything like this! I cleaned them with a tissue and they smell and look ok now but.. I have much older lipsticks in this drawer, even the spoiled TF ones don't look like this.


----------



## boschicka (May 12, 2016)

mkoparanova said:


> I don't know, I've never seen anything like this! I cleaned them with a tissue and they smell and look ok now but.. I have much older lipsticks in this drawer, even the spoiled TF ones don't look like this.



So strange.  Sorry that happened to you!  Definitely unacceptable for any lipstick under a year old, but especially at this price tag!


----------



## NaomiH (May 12, 2016)

mkoparanova said:


> What I saw today when I opened my boxes:
> 
> View attachment 54133
> View attachment 54134
> ...



This looks like what I've seen happen to some of MAC's Lustre finishes.  There seems to be some debate about what it is and causes it.  I'd email CL and see about getting replacements or a refund.


----------



## awickedshape (May 12, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> This looks like what I've seen happen to some of MAC's Lustre finishes.  There seems to be some debate about what it is and causes it.  I'd email CL and see about getting replacements or a refund.



I've seen it with MAC, too but not as much fuzz!


----------



## fur4elise (May 12, 2016)

mkoparanova said:


> What I saw today when I opened my boxes:
> 
> View attachment 54133
> View attachment 54134
> ...



*YIKES! That just scared me outta my CL lust for the moment! *


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 12, 2016)

mkoparanova said:


> What I saw today when I opened my boxes:
> 
> View attachment 54133
> View attachment 54134
> ...





boschicka said:


> Is that mold?!?!



It is probably nothing to worry about.  The ingredients in certain makeup products, especially those with natural oils and waxes can have changes like this.  Even if you think your home/storage area is climate controlled, all it takes is minute changes in temperature and/or humidity to cause the oils and waxes to 'sweat' out and then crystallize.  The crystals would look 'fuzzy' because of how small they are and how flexible the waxes are.  If you could get a closer up picture, I could help better.  Similar to Tom Ford, this is the results of using certain ingredients.

If there was a bacterial infection, there would also be a noxious odor.  Molds tend to be very filamentous (stringy, feathery) and also the most common molds tend to be black or green.  Also, mold would not discriminate between used surfaces and non-used surfaces, IMO, where as the used surfaces would be less porous and less able to have the waxes/oils leach out.

If you're uncomfortable with it, I would still contact CL and ask them about it.  You can also wipe them down and then spray with ethanol.  Personally, based on those photos, I would still use them.
ETA:  If you ever notice a foul odor, discard/return.  That is usually very indicative of some kind of infection.

Source:  I do science to and about viruses and other nasties for a living.


----------



## fur4elise (May 12, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> It is probably nothing to worry about.  The ingredients in certain makeup products, especially those with natural oils and waxes can have changes like this.  Even if you think your home/storage area is climate controlled, all it takes is minute changes in temperature and/or humidity to cause the oils and waxes to 'sweat' out and then crystallize.  The crystals would look 'fuzzy' because of how small they are and how flexible the waxes are.  If you could get a closer up picture, I could help better.  Similar to Tom Ford, this is the results of using certain ingredients.
> 
> If there was a bacterial infection, there would also be a noxious odor.  Molds tend to be very filamentous (stringy, feathery) and also the most common molds tend to be black or green.  Also, mold would not discriminate between used surfaces and non-used surfaces, IMO, where as the used surfaces would be less porous and less able to have the waxes/oils leach out.
> 
> ...



*^^^^^THIS is awesome information! You rock Allie!*


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 12, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *^^^^^THIS is awesome information! You rock Allie!*



You're welcome!  Hope it helps!  Even though I am very sure about this info, do remember it is just my opinion based on my training/knowledge and nothing can be known for certain without testing.  And at the end of the day, do what makes you feel safe.


----------



## awickedshape (May 12, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> It is probably nothing to worry about.  The ingredients in certain makeup products, especially those with natural oils and waxes can have changes like this.  Even if you think your home/storage area is climate controlled, all it takes is minute changes in temperature and/or humidity to cause the oils and waxes to 'sweat' out and then crystallize.  The crystals would look 'fuzzy' because of how small they are and how flexible the waxes are.  If you could get a closer up picture, I could help better.  Similar to Tom Ford, this is the results of using certain ingredients.
> 
> If there was a bacterial infection, there would also be a noxious odor.  Molds tend to be very filamentous (stringy, feathery) and also the most common molds tend to be black or green.  Also, mold would not discriminate between used surfaces and non-used surfaces, IMO, where as the used surfaces would be less porous and less able to have the waxes/oils leach out.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the info


----------



## beautycool (May 13, 2016)

Kiki you look great you always do Hun 

and omg those lipsticks with the white over them 
seriously I would be emailing CL 
I wouldn't accept this when they do cost a lot 
not like if it was heat that it's been hot in the uk you know lol up till now it's been humid and abit hotter but that's a few days here n there 
omg I'm going to check my red one I'm so sorry Hun to see these pictures I saw the email and thought that what's a going on and saw the pics  
hope you get it sorted try and wipe with the item that the other lady suggested Hun hope they are ok to still use but I would Defo contact cl for a refund partial refund or to send out new items


----------



## KiKi Kontour (May 13, 2016)

Thanx BC!!!  Freaking yikes!!!! I think Allie has a good point cuz I've had some do this if it got dropped off in hotter months n i threw em in the freezer but nonetheless if it smells bad and ur just overall not comfortable usin em period then CL needs to refund cuz ummmm this shyt cost too dmn much to be lookin like moss growin round that shyt. oh naw!!! u phk around n see a bonsai leaf growin in the middle if u keep it any longer!!!   SN: where the hell are my emoji's for dramatic effect....lol


----------



## NaomiH (May 13, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> It is probably nothing to worry about.  The ingredients in certain makeup products, especially those with natural oils and waxes can have changes like this.  Even if you think your home/storage area is climate controlled, all it takes is minute changes in temperature and/or humidity to cause the oils and waxes to 'sweat' out and then crystallize.  The crystals would look 'fuzzy' because of how small they are and how flexible the waxes are.  If you could get a closer up picture, I could help better.  Similar to Tom Ford, this is the results of using certain ingredients.
> 
> If there was a bacterial infection, there would also be a noxious odor.  Molds tend to be very filamentous (stringy, feathery) and also the most common molds tend to be black or green.  Also, mold would not discriminate between used surfaces and non-used surfaces, IMO, where as the used surfaces would be less porous and less able to have the waxes/oils leach out.
> 
> ...



You're awesome! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (May 13, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> It is probably nothing to worry about.  The ingredients in certain makeup products, especially those with natural oils and waxes can have changes like this.  Even if you think your home/storage area is climate controlled, all it takes is minute changes in temperature and/or humidity to cause the oils and waxes to 'sweat' out and then crystallize.  The crystals would look 'fuzzy' because of how small they are and how flexible the waxes are.  If you could get a closer up picture, I could help better.  Similar to Tom Ford, this is the results of using certain ingredients.
> 
> If there was a bacterial infection, there would also be a noxious odor.  Molds tend to be very filamentous (stringy, feathery) and also the most common molds tend to be black or green.  Also, mold would not discriminate between used surfaces and non-used surfaces, IMO, where as the used surfaces would be less porous and less able to have the waxes/oils leach out.
> 
> ...



Yep you are correct! I know people who work in the field as well and they said they same thing you did. The only time you should be worried is if the smell is off, other wise the ingredients are still in tack and there's nothing to worry about. Just wipe it off and keep it moving, it's nothing but oil that has risen to the surface and natural oils settle period in any form whether it's hair products, lotions, etc. This is not uncommon at all.


----------



## Vineetha (May 24, 2016)

??????????????????


----------



## NaomiH (May 24, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> ������������������
> View attachment 54372



Holy moly!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 24, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> ������������������
> View attachment 54372



uh oh....


----------



## fur4elise (May 24, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> uh oh....





NaomiH said:


> Holy moly!





Vineetha said:


> View attachment 54372



*What VooDoo Be This?!? *


----------



## awickedshape (May 24, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> ������������������
> View attachment 54372




Why do you all do this to me 




NaomiH said:


> Holy moly!





GreenEyedAllie said:


> uh oh....





fur4elise said:


> *What VooDoo Be This?!? *




Lol


----------



## awickedshape (May 24, 2016)

Who reads Arabic? Dubai exclusive or nah? 




Eta the original post was deleted


----------



## NaomiH (May 24, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *What VooDoo Be This?!? *



Love your new avi! You look beautiful!


----------



## fur4elise (May 24, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Love your new avi! You look beautiful!


*
Thank you so much! I love your UD Alice look (on the other thread)! *


----------



## NaomiH (May 24, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *
> Thank you so much! I love your UD Alice look (on the other thread)! *



Thank you!


----------



## awickedshape (May 26, 2016)

Oh, they're glosses?

https://www.instagram.com/p/BF1i1KUsATX/


----------



## fur4elise (May 26, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Oh, they're glosses?
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BF1i1KUsATX/



*Bummer! I just cleared out a boatload of unused glosses...thought I was a gloss girl back when...too messy for me these days.

I'll keep lusting after Rouge Louboutin & get it when I can find it on sale *


----------



## awickedshape (May 26, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Bummer! I just cleared a boatload of unused glosses...thought I was a gloss girl back when**...too messy for me these days.**
> I'll keep lusting after Rouge Louboutin & get it when I can find it on sale *



I'm not a gloss fan either.
I hope we get some solid info soon.
Saks has 10 and 20 % off codes sometimes and we'll Sephora sale is coming at the end of the year


----------



## fur4elise (May 26, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> I'm not a gloss fan either.
> I hope we get some solid info soon. Saks has 10 and 20 % off codes sometimes and we'll Sephora sale is coming at the end of the year



*LOL! They are sitting in my  list at Sephora! 
Funny!** I purchased (3) dresses from Saks last year,one of which was my wedding dress *
*I get lots of email from them but never a one with coupons for beauty.  Hmmmmph!
*


----------



## awickedshape (May 26, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *LOL! They are sitting in my  list at Sephora!
> Funny!** I purchased (3) dresses from Saks last year,one of which was my wedding dress *
> *I get lots of email from them but never a one with coupons for beauty.  Hmmmmph!
> *



Really? They sent a few codes in the last year. They're applicable to everything on site, I think


----------



## Sugar & Spice (May 29, 2016)

Yep they're lipglosses which are a skip for me as I'm not a lipgloss person and I only have 1 lipgloss that I wear that I pair with CL Just Nothing lipstick. 

So I'll continue my obsession with the Satin & Matte lipsticks that I have!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 2, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BGH_R0_haUr/


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 3, 2016)

Loubilaque   https://www.yahoo.com/news/goodbye-...utin-launches-loubilaque-range-111514894.html


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 3, 2016)

Pic
https://www.instagram.com/p/BGFDL3joH8b/


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jun 3, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BGH_R0_haUr/



Wow, they look gorgeous!! The price seems very steep!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 3, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Loubilaque   https://www.yahoo.com/news/goodbye-...utin-launches-loubilaque-range-111514894.html





awickedshape said:


> Pic
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BGFDL3joH8b/



I'm ignoring you!!!!!  Lalalala!  I don't see ANYTHING!


(Ty for the info!  Of course I will likely buy one...I'm having a liquid lip/gloss moment.)


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 3, 2016)

JerseyGirl said:


> Wow, they look gorgeous!! The price seems very steep!!




I may have to sit this one out lol




GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'm ignoring you!!!!!  Lalalala!  I don't see ANYTHING!
> 
> 
> (Ty for the info!  Of course I will likely buy one...I'm having a liquid lip/gloss moment.)




Lol oh noes
I don't use gloss but it's taking effort to resist lol


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 3, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> I may have to sit this one out lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But don't you know, it's a lacquer...totally not the same as a highly pigmented gloss.... /sarcasm


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 3, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> But don't you know, it's a lacquer...totally not the same as a highly pigmented gloss.... /sarcasm



Lol
I will have to consider this revolutionary technology


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## awickedshape (Jun 6, 2016)

http://www.kleo-beaute.com/2016/06/louboutin-loubilaque-laque-levres-avis.html


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 6, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> *I'm ignoring you!!!!!  Lalalala!  I don't see ANYTHING!*
> 
> (Ty for the info!  Of course I will likely buy one...I'm having a liquid lip/gloss moment.)



* I have yet to actually splurge on the Rouge Louboutin & coordinating nail color. They are on my list, patiently waiting for me to earn them!  So this newfangled lacquer lip thingy is also going to have to wait. It will be nice to see swatches and get reviews on what exactly the formula is like.
*


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 10, 2016)

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2016/06/christian-louboutin-loubilaque-in-rouge-louboutin.html

https://www.instagram.com/p/BGfHAMFzCW9/


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi everyone I'm here for the gloss thing I can't wait.i miss u all


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 11, 2016)

allthingsglam said:


> Hi everyone I'm here for the gloss thing I can't wait.i miss u all



Glammy!
I like the new profile pic


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jun 12, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2016/06/christian-louboutin-loubilaque-in-rouge-louboutin.html
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BGfHAMFzCW9/



Wow! It looks gorgeous...


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 12, 2016)

JerseyGirl said:


> Wow! It looks gorgeous...



Unfortunately lol


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 13, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2016/06/christian-louboutin-loubilaque-in-rouge-louboutin.html
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BGfHAMFzCW9/



*UH OH! I love it!  This is no gloss! I am really liking the few liquid lipsticks and this looks super chi chi! The Rouge Loubilaque pulls more "cherry" (cool) on Sabrina's pigmented lips but I think would pull warmer on me. Sigh...it is getting added to the lust list.*


----------



## Jayjayy (Jun 13, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2016/06/christian-louboutin-loubilaque-in-rouge-louboutin.html
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BGfHAMFzCW9/



Oh no it's beautiful!!!! Wow! Oy I see at least one in my future. Thanks for posting


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 13, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *UH OH! I love it!  This is no gloss! I am really liking the few liquid lipsticks and this looks super chi chi! The Rouge Loubaliquie pulls more "cherry" (cool) on Sabrina's pigmented lips but I think would pull warmer on me. Sigh...it is getting added to the lust list.*
> View attachment 54755



YOU of all people definitely need this!  Ultimate red.  Personally, I want to see swatches of the other colors!!!  I really don't want this to be like last time where you have to buy blind first or wait until forever for them to restock....


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 13, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> YOU of all people definitely need this!  Ultimate red.  Personally, I want to see swatches of the other colors!!!  I really don't want this to be like last time where you have to buy blind first or wait until forever for them to restock....



*Oh Yes! New avi! You are rocking that hair color lady! I love it! 

As to the Louboutin...I have none as of yet. But if I I splurge it will most definitely be the reds!  ! I have the Satin formula and now the Loubilaque on my must lust list! *


----------



## Sabrunka (Jun 13, 2016)

These actually look super intruiging! I'm thinking that if I get one, it'll be the pale pink/nude with the slight shimmer.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 13, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Oh Yes! New avi! You are rocking that hair color lady! I love it!
> 
> As to the Louboutin...I have none as of yet. But if I I splurge it will most definitely be the reds!  ! I have the Satin formula and now the Loubilaque on my must lust list! *



Thank you!  I'm really happy with how it turned out...it was a bit nerve wrecking as it was being done, but honestly, I was more nervous about the bangs than the color, lol.

Sabrina made that red look too darn perfect.



Sabrunka said:


> These actually look super intruiging! I'm thinking that if I get one, it'll be the pale pink/nude with the slight shimmer.



That's the one I have my eye on as well.


----------



## Shars (Jun 13, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> YOU of all people definitely need this!  Ultimate red.  Personally, I want to see swatches of the other colors!!!  I really don't want this to be like last time where you have to buy blind first or wait until forever for them to restock....



Ok, so I so did not realise that was you until Fur4Elise pointed out your new hair colour. I had to scroll back up! I LOVE Ittttttt!! The colour, the bangs, everything!!


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 13, 2016)

Shars said:


> Ok, so I so *did not realise that was you* until Fur4Elise pointed out your new hair colour. I had to scroll back up! I LOVE Ittttttt!! *The colour, the bangs, everything!!*



*I know RIGHT!?! I did the same thing! A double...then triple take and then I was like DAYUM!!! She looks good! LOL! *


----------



## Shars (Jun 13, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *I know RIGHT!?! I did the same thing! A double...then triple take and then I was like DAYUM!!! She looks good! LOL! *



She DOES!!! Hot Green Eyed Allie!! LOL!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 13, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *UH OH! I love it!  This is no gloss! I am really liking the few liquid lipsticks and this looks super chi chi! The Rouge Loubilaque pulls more "cherry" (cool) on Sabrina's pigmented lips but I think would pull warmer on me. Sigh...it is getting added to the lust list.*
> View attachment 54755




Ugh, I know, right?
Sulking  lol




Jayjayy said:


> Oh no it's beautiful!!!! Wow! Oy I see at least one in my future. Thanks for posting



You're welcome!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 13, 2016)

And ALLIE... hubba hubba, loving the new pic!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 13, 2016)

Shars said:


> Ok, so I so did not realise that was you until Fur4Elise pointed out your new hair colour. I had to scroll back up! I LOVE Ittttttt!! The colour, the bangs, everything!!



Awwww!  Thank you!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 13, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *I know RIGHT!?! I did the same thing! A double...then triple take and then I was like DAYUM!!! She looks good! LOL! *





Shars said:


> She DOES!!! Hot Green Eyed Allie!! LOL!





awickedshape said:


> And ALLIE... hubba hubba, loving the new pic!!



LOL!!!  You guys!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 13, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> LOL!!!  You guys!!!


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 14, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Ugh, I know, right? Sulking  lol



*It's all good. I am being very thrifty and saving. Quality over quantity and only buying what I will actually use, not hoard! I am one of those crazy people who thrives on delayed gratification. So when something super special happens or I do something really good, I'll go for it! 

Soooooo...if any of you ladies happen to catch a sale code let me know! I still cannot believe Saks has never sent me any codes ...I spent a lot of money last year for my wedding clothes. grumble grumble **(I get sale emails but I have never seen anything related to beauty!?)*


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 14, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *It's all good. I am being very thrifty and saving. Quality over quantity and only buying what I will actually use, not hoard! I am one of those crazy people who thrives on delayed gratification. So when something super special happens or I do something really good, I'll go for it!
> 
> Soooooo...if any of you ladies happen to catch a sale code let me know! I still cannot believe Saks has never sent me any codes ...I spent a lot of money last year for my wedding clothes. grumble grumble **(I get sale emails but I have never seen anything related to beauty!?)*



Lol 

They send the codes for a percentage off that can be applied to Beauty as well, it's great


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 20, 2016)

Up for pre order on Saks

http://www.kleo-beaute.com/2016/06/...-rouge-louboutin-bengali-casanovella.html?m=1


----------



## Haven (Jun 20, 2016)

I would like to try one of these, but that price tag


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 20, 2016)

Haven said:


> I would like to try one of these, but that price tag



It's steep!


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 20, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Up for pre order on Saks
> http://www.kleo-beaute.com/2016/06/...-rouge-louboutin-bengali-casanovella.html?m=1



*So very tempted! But I'm holding out for the new Guerlain Terracotta Terra Magnifique Bronzing Powder...Only allowed one high end splurge for the next month...sigh. Funny though, I am not overwhelmed with how these look on her...something...the application looks a little sloppy? Like they could get messy in a heart beat and come off with any sipping or nibbling...hmmmm*


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 20, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *So very tempted! But I'm holding out for the new Guerlain Terracotta Terra Magnifique Bronzing Powder...Only allowed one high end splurge for the next month...sigh. Funny though, I am not overwhelmed with how these look on her...something...the application looks a little sloppy? Like they could get messy in a heart beat and come off with any sipping or nibbling...hmmmm*



Yes; very slick. I couldn't try a dark shade of it, as appealing as the darkest shade is

I can just imagine having to check my teeth or pulling away the strand of hair that got stuck to my lip and feeling it leave a streak across my cheek lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 21, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Up for pre order on Saks
> 
> http://www.kleo-beaute.com/2016/06/...-rouge-louboutin-bengali-casanovella.html?m=1





fur4elise said:


> *So very tempted! But I'm holding out for the new Guerlain Terracotta Terra Magnifique Bronzing Powder...Only allowed one high end splurge for the next month...sigh. Funny though, I am not overwhelmed with how these look on her...something...the application looks a little sloppy? Like they could get messy in a heart beat and come off with any sipping or nibbling...hmmmm*


No she didn't do a good job putting these on.  I think you'll have to use thin layers to build it up.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 21, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> No she didn't do a good job putting these on.  I think you'll have to use thin layers to build it up.



I like the darkest shade but most def not in a glossy formula lol


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 22, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Up for pre order on Saks
> 
> http://www.kleo-beaute.com/2016/06/...-rouge-louboutin-bengali-casanovella.html?m=1



Thanks for the intel.  I avoid Saks after last year's issue with my Just Nothing order.



Haven said:


> I would like to try one of these, but that price tag



I was definitely getting one once I heard it was more like a liquid lipstick, but after AWS's link I'm not feeling it for a gloss.



Prettypackages said:


> No she didn't do a good job putting these on.  I think you'll have to use thin layers to build it up.



Yeah.  I hate to critique someone else's makeup skills, but that looks pretty bad.


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 22, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Thanks for the intel.  I avoid Saks after last year's issue with my Just Nothing order.
> 
> I was definitely getting one once I heard it was more like a liquid lipstick, but after AWS's link _*I'm not feeling it for a gloss.*_
> 
> Yeah.  *I hate to critique someone else's makeup skills, but that looks pretty bad.*



*x's 2! It also tells me even a skilled hand with this product can get sloppy. i no like looking sloppy! *


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 22, 2016)

View attachment 54914


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 22, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *x's 2! It also tells me even a skilled hand with this product can get sloppy. i no like looking sloppy! *



I agree!  I think this is more the product and not her skills.



hitchcockblonde said:


> View attachment 54914



Do you know which the first one is?


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 22, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Thanks for the intel.  I avoid Saks after last year's issue with my Just Nothing order.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a bummer about Saks!!




I'm just gonna leave this here
Swatches mwhahahaha
https://www.instagram.com/p/BG-cYI4r2Gl/


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 23, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> That's a bummer about Saks!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's just mean!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 23, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I agree!  I think this is more the product and not her skills.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know which the first one is?



I'm not sure but if I had to guess I would say that the three nude type shades from left are Altareva, Akenana, and Bikini.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 23, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> That's just mean!



I'm only hurting myself lol
I had one in my cart a few days now lol


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jun 23, 2016)

Well since they are lipsticks, I got 2. The dark shade and the beige/brown nude. I love both and a little goes a long way and it looks like people are over applying them because they're not messy at all and no different than other liquid lipsticks which can all be messy if you're sloppy with your application. These lipsticks are close too Girogio Armani liquid maestros but where as girogio Armani dry down and become drying on my lips, CL stays moisturizing and even throughout the day and has great lasting power.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jun 23, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I agree!  I think this is more the product and not her skills.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know which the first one is?



Altareve, I have that one.


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 23, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here
> Swatches mwhahahaha
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BG-cYI4r2Gl/


*Evil woman! I  love Altressa 502L the best! #buyallthereds*



Sugar & Spice said:


> Well since they are lipsticks, I got 2. The dark shade and the beige/brown nude. I love both and a little goes a long way and it looks like people are over applying them because they're not messy at all and no different than other liquid lipsticks which can all be messy if you're sloppy with your application. _*These lipsticks are close too Girogio Armani liquid maestros but where as Giorgio Armani dry down and become drying on my lips, CL stays moisturizing *_and even throughout the day and has *great lasting power*.


*Thank you for the overview...I just indulged and used the GA Lip Maestros for the first time this past weekend. My biggest beef was they do not have staying power! However I liked the formula because it did not dry down as much as say my KVD lipsticks. So the CL is more moisturizing yet stays...sounds good to me. I'll keep Altressa on my lust/must list. *


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jun 23, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Evil woman! I  love Altressa 502L the best! #buyallthereds*
> 
> 
> *Thank you for the overview...I just indulged and used the GA Lip Maestros for the first time this past weekend. My biggest beef was they do not have staying power! However I liked the formula because it did not dry down as much as say my KVD lipsticks. So the CL is more moisturizing yet stays...sounds good to me. I'll keep Altressa on my lust/must list. *



Yep GA maestros would be perfect if they lasted and didn't leave unevenness behind and you can't just reapply or do a touch up, you have to start all over so they become too much of a hassel. But CL got it right!


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 23, 2016)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Yep GA maestros *would be perfect if they lasted and didn't leave unevenness behind and you can't just reapply* or do a touch up, you have to start all over so they become too much of a hassel. But CL got it right!


*LOL! You hit it bang on! Luckily when I wore the GA LM I lined my lips. I do with just about all my lippies to stave off bleeding. The liner made reapplication much easier. I was happy to see your review because I was afraid the CL Loubilaque was more gloss than liquid lip. *


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jun 23, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *LOL! You hit it bang on! Luckily when I wore the GA LM I lined my lips. I do with just about all my lippies to stave off bleeding. The liner made reapplication much easier. I was happy to see your review because I was afraid the CL Loubilaque was more gloss than liquid lip. *



CL is glossy that's why you have to be mindful how you apply and your application. When you take the applicator out, wipe off the brush first then apply and you can build from there. But don't just whip it out and start applying or else you will have gloss cakey lips. I think the promos are being "extra" just to sell the product but it doesn't take a lot of product and you certainly won't need a ton of layers to get color pay off.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 23, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I'm not sure but if I had to guess I would say that the three nude type shades from left are Altareva, Akenana, and Bikini.



Ah, thanks!



awickedshape said:


> I'm only hurting myself lol
> I had one in my cart a few days now lol



LOL 



Sugar & Spice said:


> Well since they are lipsticks, I got 2. The dark shade and the beige/brown nude. I love both and a little goes a long way and it looks like people are over applying them because they're not messy at all and no different than other liquid lipsticks which can all be messy if you're sloppy with your application. These lipsticks are close too Girogio Armani liquid maestros but where as girogio Armani dry down and become drying on my lips, CL stays moisturizing and even throughout the day and has great lasting power.



This is more of what I was hoping for, so I'll still get at least one, I think.



Sugar & Spice said:


> Altareve, I have that one.



Yay! Confirmation!  I think I really want that one.  I'm having trouble deciding between it and Akenana.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jun 23, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Ah, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think with your hair color you should choose Altareve if you were blonde then I'd recommend Akenana.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 23, 2016)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Well since they are lipsticks, I got 2. The dark shade and the beige/brown nude. I love both and a little goes a long way and it looks like people are over applying them because they're not messy at all and no different than other liquid lipsticks which can all be messy if you're sloppy with your application. These lipsticks are close too Girogio Armani liquid maestros but where as girogio Armani dry down and become drying on my lips, CL stays moisturizing and even throughout the day and has great lasting power.





Sugar & Spice said:


> Altareve, I have that one.




That's the one I have in my cart lol
Altareva




fur4elise said:


> *Evil woman! I  love Altressa 502L the best! #buyallthereds*
> 
> 
> *Thank you for the overview...I just indulged and used the GA Lip Maestros for the first time this past weekend. My biggest beef was they do not have staying power! However I liked the formula because it did not dry down as much as say my KVD lipsticks. So the CL is more moisturizing yet stays...sounds good to me. I'll keep Altressa on my lust/must list. *




Lol




GreenEyedAllie said:


> Ah, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sad but true


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jun 23, 2016)

Definitely have to try at least one!!


----------



## Haven (Jun 23, 2016)

Waiting for these to show up somewhere other than saks


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 23, 2016)

Haven said:


> Waiting for these to show up somewhere other than saks



Ditto.  Hate them.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jun 24, 2016)

Nordstrom will get them the week of July 1st.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jun 24, 2016)

Also Neiman Marcus are taking pre-orders.


----------



## Haven (Jun 24, 2016)

I will be traveling a lot in July and beginning of August, so ordering one of these may have to wait. Don't want it sitting on my doorstep and possibly getting snatched. Hopefully I can buy one in store or get a definite ship date.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 24, 2016)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Nordstrom will get them the week of July 1st.



Wish they had them for their beauty event.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Jun 28, 2016)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Also Neiman Marcus are taking pre-orders.



They are? Not on the website though, right? I don't see them online.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 28, 2016)

maeonsaturday said:


> They are? Not on the website though, right? I don't see them online.



They were on the site showing "in stock" then disappeared. 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BG52qhIrLqf/
CS said out of stock but all shades at once were pulled so I was wondering if they launched too early.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 1, 2016)

They're up on Sephora. I bit the bullet and got Rouge Louboutin, Casanovella, and Altareva. My justification is... well I have no justification.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 1, 2016)

Lol
I signed up for notifications at Sephora too lol
Up on Nordies too
In time for the beauty bag


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jul 1, 2016)

Ingenue said:


> They're up on Sephora. I bit the bullet and got Rouge Louboutin, Casanovella, and Altareva. My justification is... well I have no justification.





awickedshape said:


> Lol
> I signed up for notifications at Sephora too lol
> Up on Nordies too
> In time for the beauty bag



Bought Altareva on Sephora and am debating the RL...


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 1, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Bought Altareva on Sephora and am debating the RL...



I will say that I got them specifically to match three lip cremes that dry the HELL out of my lips but I love the color. RL will go over Beauty Bakerie's Cranberry Stiletto which I swear I would wear every day if it didn't turn my lips inside out. I want the color of the gloss, but the staining/staying power of the lip creme.

Casanovella will go over OFRA Havana Nights, which doesn't dry terribly but I'd love to gloss it up from time to time.

Altareva will go over OFRA Miami Heat which, let's face it, needs all the help it can get.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jul 1, 2016)

Ingenue said:


> I will say that I got them specifically to match three lip cremes that dry the HELL out of my lips but I love the color. RL will go over Beauty Bakerie's Cranberry Stiletto which I swear I would wear every day if it didn't turn my lips inside out. I want the color of the gloss, but the staining/staying power of the lip creme.
> 
> Casanovella will go over OFRA Havana Nights, which doesn't dry terribly but I'd love to gloss it up from time to time.
> 
> Altareva will go over OFRA Miami Heat which, let's face it, needs all the help it can get.



Sounds like a great plan!  I will say your descriptions crack me up.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 1, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Bought Altareva on Sephora and am debating the RL...





I can't go with the deeper shades, I'm afraid I'll make a mess


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 1, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Sounds like a great plan!  I will say your descriptions crack me up.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jul 1, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> I can't go with the deeper shades, I'm afraid I'll make a mess



Same.  I loved the NARS lip covers, but the red one I got bled and feathered like whoa.  I'm assuming this would be the same or worse, so I want to try the nude first.  I can't stand fussy lip products for the most part.  But if I like it, I don't want to wait months for a restock...


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 1, 2016)

Ingenue said:


> They're up on Sephora. I bit the bullet and got Rouge Louboutin, Casanovella, and Altareva. My justification is... well I have no justification.





*No no no! I do not hear you! Lalalalalalalala*


*I'm not going to look at these! No no no! Well...maybe I'll just add one to my  list...*



GreenEyedAllie said:


> Same.  I loved the NARS lip covers, but the red one I got bled and feathered like whoa.  I'm assuming this would be the same or worse, so I want to try the nude first.  *I can't stand fussy lip products *for the most part.  But if I like it, I don't want to wait months for a restock...



*LOL! I have been so good and have not purchased any gloss this year because of that! I want to put on my lips and not worry about a thing! The NARS turned out to be okay for me, the Giorgio Armani did not...Speaking of which, You and I chatted about "returns feels"...well those GAs got mailed back yesterday. For what I paid, I wanted to be wowed!

ETA: In my email today! Damn you Louboutin! 
*


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 1, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Same.  I loved the NARS lip covers, but the red one I got bled and feathered like whoa.  I'm assuming this would be the same or worse, so I want to try the nude first.  I can't stand fussy lip products for the most part.  But if I like it, I don't want to wait months for a restock...



I hear you.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jul 1, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 55144
> 
> *No no no! I do not hear you! Lalalalalalalala*
> View attachment 55145
> ...





As many ladies on here say: The struggle is real.  I'm sorry the GAs did not do it for you.  You look ravishing in the Guerlain though....suits you!  Poor wallet!


----------



## Haven (Jul 1, 2016)

Ordered altavera and RL. I have all the other formulas of RL, so I wanted this one as well. Don't judge LOL


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 1, 2016)

Haven said:


> Ordered altavera and RL. I have all the other formulas of RL, so I wanted this one as well. Don't judge LOL



No judgment here lol
I had Altareva in my NM cart when it was up last week and have two lipsticks in each formula


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jul 1, 2016)

Girl Haven no one is judging you and I have Bengli in satin & matte and decided to get it in the liquid as well. I also got Colibretta which is the exact dupe of Giorgio Armani lip maestro 504 which is my HG lipstick but I could only wear GA for a couple hours due to the drying issue and it felt so good to finally trash it for something better.

So I ended up with 4
Alerteva
Bengai
Casonvilla
Colibretta


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jul 1, 2016)

I wanted to list some tips on how to apply for those that might have trouble.

#1 If you know you have issues with products bleeding, apply a lip liner before applying the lacquer. I don't have issues with bleeding so I don't use lip liners and if you don't have a lip liner, then you can dab concealer on your lips prior to applying the lacquer and that should work as well.

#2 When you pull the applicator out the tube, dip the applicator tip back in the tube and wipe off access product then apply, if you want more dip the applicator in the tip of the tube where you removed the access from the first application and build from there. You shouldn't have to fully stick the applicator back in the tube after the initial opening.

#3 For maximum opaqueness after you apply one coat, blot your lips on a tissue then reapply the second and/or 3rd coat. No more than 3 coats should be necessary.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 1, 2016)

OMGosh...I missed this!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 1, 2016)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Girl Haven no one is judging you and I have Bengli in satin & matte and decided to get it in the liquid as well. I also got Colibretta which is the exact dupe of Giorgio Armani lip maestro 504 which is my HG lipstick but I could only wear GA for a couple hours due to the drying issue and it felt so good to finally trash it for something better.
> 
> So I ended up with 4
> Alerteva
> ...



What does Colibretta look like?


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jul 1, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> What does Colibretta look like?



It's like a raspberry pink or equal parts of pink & red.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 1, 2016)

More swatches

https://www.instagram.com/p/BHU8N-fDyW6/


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 2, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> More swatches https://www.instagram.com/p/BHU8N-fDyW6/



*I'm officially in trouble! I FINALLY got a sale coupon from Saks!!! 15% and it works on Louboutin Beauty! Hmmmm, I just returned my GA Lip Maestros and the ABH MR palette...and I left Sephora empty handed yesterday...so...LOL! 

Now, should I go for the Rouge Louboutin Silky Satin or Loubilaque Altressa? I already promised myself the Rouge Louboutin nail colour as this is my big splurge for the summer!*


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 2, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *I'm officially in trouble! I FINALLY got a sale coupon from Saks!!! 15% and it works on Louboutin Beauty! Hmmmm, I just returned my GA Lip Maestros and the ABH MR palette...and I left Sephora empty handed yesterday...so...LOL!
> 
> Now, should I go for the Rouge Louboutin Silky Satin or Loubilaque Altressa? I already promised myself the Rouge Louboutin nail colour as this is my big splurge for the summer!*



Lol
Let us know what you decide


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jul 2, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *I'm officially in trouble! I FINALLY got a sale coupon from Saks!!! 15% and it works on Louboutin Beauty! Hmmmm, I just returned my GA Lip Maestros and the ABH MR palette...and I left Sephora empty handed yesterday...so...LOL!
> 
> Now, should I go for the Rouge Louboutin Silky Satin or Loubilaque Altressa? I already promised myself the Rouge Louboutin nail colour as this is my big splurge for the summer!*



Get Altressa! I actually thought of you when I saw it lol and thought to myself that you'd love that red!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 2, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> More swatches
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BHU8N-fDyW6/



Thanks so much my dear! Those are fantastic swatches...uh oh


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 2, 2016)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Get Altressa! I actually thought of you when I saw it lol and thought to myself that you'd love that red!


*Awww you are a love  Thank you so much for the suggestion!*



awickedshape said:


> Lol
> Let us know what you decide



*FFFFffffppppptttthhhh! *

* LOL! I thought of you as soon as my coupon landed. Since I was whining about never gettin one!  It is a hard call as this will be officially my first CL purchase...luckily I have a few more days to decide *


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 2, 2016)

Sugar & Spice said:


> It's like a raspberry pink or equal parts of pink & red.



Thanks! I NEED it then


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 2, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Thanks so much my dear! Those are fantastic swatches...uh oh


*ELAGANT! How have you been mama! Or should I say Gran Mama! How is the lil sweet one!?*


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 2, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *I'm officially in trouble! I FINALLY got a sale coupon from Saks!!! 15% and it works on Louboutin Beauty! Hmmmm, I just returned my GA Lip Maestros and the ABH MR palette...and I left Sephora empty handed yesterday...so...LOL!
> 
> Now, should I go for the Rouge Louboutin Silky Satin or Loubilaque Altressa? I already promised myself the Rouge Louboutin nail colour as this is my big splurge for the summer!*



I have the CL red nail polish & I ADORE it! It's the best red np EVER! The applicator brush is super nice. It lasts over 2 weeks on me. Sadly, I am at the bottom of the bottle.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 2, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *ELAGANT! How have you been mama! Or should I say Gran Mama! How is the lil sweet one!?*



Hey you!!!  I'm doing well - thanks my dear! Yep, I love Gran Mama lol. She is soooo adorable & getting big. They are coming next week to stay with us. WOOT!!! Maybe I'll just keep her & the dog 

How are you?


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 2, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Hey you!!!  I'm doing well - thanks my dear! Yep, I love Gran Mama lol. She is soooo adorable & getting big. They are coming next week to stay with us. WOOT!!! Maybe I'll just keep her & the dog
> How are you?



*That sounds fantastic! LOL! Hubby's daughter keeps saying they are not going to wait to long to have babies...so I will be a Gran Mama before too long too!  Summer thus far has been very nice. Happy, a bit quiet, but all in all very nice. *


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 2, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Thanks so much my dear! Those are fantastic swatches...uh oh



It looks like trouble! Lol



fur4elise said:


> *Awww you are a love  Thank you so much for the suggestion!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alexisweaver (Jul 3, 2016)

I've been eyeing Casanovell and Bikini on the Nordstrom site, and just woke up a Nordstrom Note. Just might have to go for both of them


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 3, 2016)

alexisweaver said:


> I've been eyeing Casanovell and Bikini on the Nordstrom site, and just woke up a Nordstrom Note. Just might have to go for both of them



Both great shades! 

Colibretta looks great, too


----------



## alexisweaver (Jul 3, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Both great shades!
> 
> Colibretta looks great, too


Ugh, don't tell me that!!! I had settled with just those, too, and had took that off my list. (It's back on my list now )


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 3, 2016)

alexisweaver said:


> Ugh, don't tell me that!!! I had settled with just those, too, and had took that off my list. (It's back on my list now )



Nooooo


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 4, 2016)

Swatches https://www.instagram.com/p/BHccaWLDNfm/


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jul 6, 2016)

Ok, so I got my Altareva yesterday.  I hate to be that girl, but I'm pretty underwhelmed.  It's a lovely color, but unremarkable.  I didn't think the packaging being plastic instead of glass would bother me, but it kinda does.  Worst of all, is the scent/flavor.  I am NOT at all sensitive to scented lip products, even perfumey ones.  I like the CL lipsticks, for example.  This is STRONG and tastes nasty if it gets in my mouth.  Sigh.

Whoever suggested wiping off the wand first is spot on.  That's definitely the best way to apply; otherwise, it's a gloopy mess...at least for me.


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 6, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Ok, so I got my Altareva yesterday.  I hate to be that girl, but *I'm pretty underwhelmed*.  It's a lovely color, but unremarkable.  I *didn't think the packaging being plastic instead of glass would bother me, but it kinda does.  Worst of all, is the scent/flavor.*  I am NOT at all sensitive to scented lip products, even perfumey ones.  I like the CL lipsticks, for example.  This is *STRONG and tastes nasty *if it gets in my mouth.  Sigh.
> 
> Whoever suggested wiping off the wand first is spot on.  That's definitely the best way to apply; otherwise, it's a *gloopy mess*...at least for me.



**sad face* ~ Thank you for posting so soon! I did not punch my ticket on the Loubilaque yet, hoping for feedback first. Are you going to send it back?*


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jul 6, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> **sad face* ~ Thank you for posting so soon! I did not punch my ticket on the Loubilaque yet, hoping for feedback first. Are you going to send it back?*



You may love them, so I would recommend not writing them off because of me.  I'm honestly undecided....a lot of whether it goes back will depend on whether I can get past the scent/flavor.


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 6, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> You may love them, so I would recommend not writing them off because of me.  I'm honestly undecided....a lot of whether it goes back will depend on whether I can get past the scent/flavor.


*I am definitely picky about scent and taste! And about trying to make a "gloopy mess" work when all I wanna do is slap it on and go...lol. I may just go with the Rouge Louboutin Silky Satin I have been lusting over forever. **I'm on hold for now...**My coupon is good until July 31st. *


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 6, 2016)

Oh nooooooo. If the scent is stronger than the lipstick I'm out. Bummer!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 7, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Ok, so I got my Altareva yesterday.  I hate to be that girl, but I'm pretty underwhelmed.  It's a lovely color, but unremarkable.  I didn't think the packaging being plastic instead of glass would bother me, but it kinda does.  Worst of all, is the scent/flavor.  I am NOT at all sensitive to scented lip products, even perfumey ones.  I like the CL lipsticks, for example.  This is STRONG and tastes nasty if it gets in my mouth.  Sigh.
> 
> Whoever suggested wiping off the wand first is spot on.  That's definitely the best way to apply; otherwise, it's a gloopy mess...at least for me.



Seconded here

https://www.instagram.com/p/BHhtFA0B0qC/


----------



## Haven (Jul 7, 2016)

Wearing altavera today paired with a nyx nude liner. The color is beautiful and looks great on, but I don't think it was worth the $$.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Jul 8, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> You may love them, so I would recommend not writing them off because of me.  I'm honestly undecided....a lot of whether it goes back will depend on whether I can get past the scent/flavor.



@GreenEyedAllie - did you buy other shades too?


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jul 8, 2016)

maeonsaturday said:


> @GreenEyedAllie - did you buy other shades too?



No, and I'm so glad I didn't.  I can't take the scent/taste.  I've tried it several times this week, and I nearly retch every time and have a nasty taste in my mouth for hours.  It's making the journey back to Sephora.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jul 8, 2016)

That scent / taste is very disappointing. I'm pretty sensitive to scented lipsticks so I think I'll pass on these, although they look lovely.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 9, 2016)

http://www.beautyprofessor.net/2016/07/new-beauty-discoveries-you-must-see.html?m=1


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 10, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BHmjJPBDXzT/

https://www.instagram.com/p/BHmTT5djSL4/

https://www.instagram.com/p/BHmcDiej_UZ/

https://www.instagram.com/p/BHmn1oVjOk0/

https://www.instagram.com/p/BHmvSzPDzDA/

https://www.instagram.com/p/BHnnV7MDjiB/

https://www.instagram.com/p/BHnwfoyj4Ke/

https://www.instagram.com/p/BHnt-WZj_MS/

https://www.instagram.com/p/BHoOGuUDizO/

https://www.instagram.com/p/BHlEyGPDysT/


----------



## Haven (Jul 10, 2016)

The more I use altavera the more I like it. The price is still a bit steep for what you get IMO.  

The scent doesn't bother me at all (fortunately), and I do not detect a notable/ strong taste.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 11, 2016)

My glosses came. Altareva was BROKEN. Returned. Neither color nor consistency is impressive enough to rebuy. They're okay. Totally overpriced IMO. The smell reminds me of my grandmother's medicine cabinet and they are THICK and opaque, and not in that cool Chanel Lacquer way... but in that MAC Lipglass kind of way with about 1/4 of the sticky factor. 
Meh.


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 11, 2016)

ingenue said:


> my glosses came. Altareva was broken. Returned. Neither color nor consistency is impressive enough to rebuy. They're okay. Totally overpriced imo. The smell reminds me of my grandmother's medicine cabinet and they are thick and opaque, and not in that cool chanel lacquer way... But in that mac lipglass kind of way with about 1/4 of the sticky factor. Meh.



*bummer! *


----------



## boschicka (Jul 11, 2016)

Ingenue said:


> My glosses came. Altareva was BROKEN. Returned. Neither color nor consistency is impressive enough to rebuy. They're okay. Totally overpriced IMO. The smell reminds me of my grandmother's medicine cabinet and they are THICK and opaque, and not in that cool Chanel Lacquer way... but in that MAC Lipglass kind of way with about 1/4 of the sticky factor.
> Meh.



That stinks!  In contrast, what is your favorite gloss?


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jul 11, 2016)

double post


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jul 11, 2016)

Haven said:


> The more I use altavera the more I like it. The price is still a bit steep for what you get IMO.
> 
> The scent doesn't bother me at all (fortunately), and I do not detect a notable/ strong taste.


Yeah I love mines and ordered Rouge so now I'm up to 5 and as with everything else in the world, everyone's experiences will be different.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 12, 2016)

boschicka said:


> That stinks!  In contrast, what is your favorite gloss?



Of these or in general? Casanovella is my favorite of these. Lipstick Queen is my favorite in general. Not sticky, highly pigmented, wears super comfortable.


----------



## boschicka (Jul 12, 2016)

Ingenue said:


> Of these or in general? Casanovella is my favorite of these. Lipstick Queen is my favorite in general. Not sticky, highly pigmented, wears super comfortable.



Oops, yes, in general. Thank you!


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 12, 2016)

I have a crap ton of lipsticks boschicka, so the Lipstick Queen selection is a current favorite. I am a sucker for no stick and high pigmentation. I don't like to FEEL a lipgloss. I don't wanna smell it either. I remember when NARS glosses used to smell like bad breath. Blech.


----------



## Suzanem80 (Jul 12, 2016)

Ingenue said:


> My glosses came. Altareva was BROKEN. Returned. Neither color nor consistency is impressive enough to rebuy. They're okay. Totally overpriced IMO. The smell reminds me of my grandmother's medicine cabinet and they are THICK and opaque, and not in that cool Chanel Lacquer way... but in that MAC Lipglass kind of way with about 1/4 of the sticky factor.
> Meh.



Omg!!  I was coming on here to say that my Altareva arrived broken too!  The very first time I opened it and pulled out the applicator, the applicator stick broke in the tube and the doe-foot part is stuck inside now!  I was enraged, especially since I paid so much (and wasted my Saks 20% off coupon on this).  I ordered another color too that seems fine, but now I'm scared that one day it will break too.

I also agree that the formula was thicker than I was expecting.  However I'm going to keep the good color (and return the broken one, obvi) and pray that I can make it work.  I really learned to love the thick Tom Ford patent lip colors that came out last year.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 13, 2016)

http://www.temptalia.com/christian-...ubilaque-lip-lacquers-review-photos-swatches/


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 13, 2016)

Altareva and Casanovella arrived today




Altareva




Casanovella 





Sweet relief!
I debated these for so long because they are an overpriced item but so eye-catching. 
I lucked out with the beauty bag events and discount codes. 
Altareva pulls straight-up pink on me, of course and Casanovella is so flattering. Will have to compare it to Burberry Oxblood. 
They're easy to wipe off (had an issue once with tissue particles clinging to a MAC gloss, ugh) and my lips still felt soft afterwards.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jul 13, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Altareva and Casanovella arrived today
> 
> View attachment 55318
> 
> ...



It's so pretty.  I'll give it that.  I've been dragging my feet on my return.  I want to love it, but the taste and price are killing me.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 13, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> It's so pretty.  I'll give it that.  I've been dragging my feet on my return.  I want to love it, but the taste and price are killing me.



If that were an issue for me and I could return it, I'd return it and get my money back lol
My only issue ($$$$ is understood lol) is that Altareva might be boring on me.
I'll wear it again this week.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jul 13, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> If that were an issue for me and I could return it, I'd return it and get my money back lol
> My only issue ($$$$ is understood lol) is that Altareva might be boring on me.
> I'll wear it again this week.



I agree that Casanovella is the star on you based on your swatch pics.  Beautiful!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 13, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I agree that Casanovella is the star on you based on your swatch pics.  Beautiful!



Thanks, Allie!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 14, 2016)

Altareva




I'm impressed with the texture and wear so far


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jul 14, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Altareva
> 
> View attachment 55355
> 
> ...



Oh that looks way better on you than me.  It makes your lips look super plush and a complex pinky nude color.  It was pretty but flat on me.  Can't wait to see Casanovella.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 15, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Oh that looks way better on you than me.  It makes your lips look super plush and a complex pinky nude color.  It was pretty but flat on me.  Can't wait to see Casanovella.



Hi, Allie!
Thank you very much
I wore Casanovella today but didn't get a pic
I'm enjoying them both!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 20, 2016)

My new fave red
I had Bengali but I didn't like it on me
As much as I want to buy them all I think this will be the only Christian louboutin lipgloss in this formula I will buy
This red is perfect in one swipe??????????????????????????????


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful I love this color on u


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 20, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Altareva
> 
> View attachment 55355
> 
> ...


Beautiful I love this color on u


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jul 20, 2016)

allthingsglam said:


> View attachment 55513
> View attachment 55513
> View attachment 55513



That is soooo gorgeous on you!  You could model it for them.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 20, 2016)

allthingsglam said:


> View attachment 55513
> View attachment 55513
> View attachment 55513



That's so gorgeous!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 20, 2016)

allthingsglam said:


> Beautiful I love this color on u




Thank you so much!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 20, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> That is soooo gorgeous on you!  You could model it for them.


Thanks so much


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 20, 2016)

Thanks so much??????????????????


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jul 20, 2016)

allthingsglam said:


> View attachment 55513
> View attachment 55513
> View attachment 55513




Stunning Glammy!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 20, 2016)

JerseyGirl said:


> Stunning Glammy!


Awwwwww thanks so much I'm blushing


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 12, 2016)

Very Prive now in matte 

Instagram


----------



## Trigger (Aug 21, 2016)

I pay for dior nail varnish and i promise it is worth every single penny. I think it last better than Chanel.For a $50 that varnish better shine baby and have great color coverage, I need to have full color with one swipe.





allthingsglam said:


> Yes $50 for a polish is high I can't wait until reviews come out because how they describe it it really sounds nice for $50 it sure better be i can't wait until someone review this polish I have a hard time paying almost $30 for chanel polishes which chips like crazy I may get the red one oneday to test out maybe they will go on sale oneday  wishful thinking lol


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Aug 21, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Very Prive now in matte
> 
> [url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BJBeQSAghK
> 
> That's great as I always felt it should have been in matte which is why I ended up choosing Djzloulu instead.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 21, 2016)

Sugar & Spice said:


> awickedshape said:
> 
> 
> > Very Prive now in matte
> ...


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Aug 23, 2016)

Yep I agree, Miss Clichy is good but it's more so a mid-tone plum but yeah the darker shades certainly look better matte.


----------



## CBradley76 (Aug 23, 2016)

Trigger said:


> I pay for dior nail varnish and i promise it is worth every single penny. I think it last better than Chanel.For a $50 that varnish better shine baby and have great color coverage, I need to have full color with one swipe.



I agree about the Dior nail polish, much better quality and a little cheaper. They do beat Chanel nail polish.


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 7, 2016)

*New Fragrances! 
Bikini Questa Sera, Tornade Blonde,,​& Trouble in Heaven
**The bottles are divine looking! *


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 11, 2016)

Yep I already bought one, they all smell good!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 11, 2016)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Yep I already bought one, they all smell good!



Which one did you get?


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 19, 2016)

JerseyGirl said:


> Which one did you get?



Trouble in Heaven.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 27, 2016)

I might finally get one this  year.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 28, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> I might finally get one this  year.



What are you looking at?


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 28, 2016)

GIRL, I don't know...  LMAO     Right now, I feel like I have all the colors they have.   





awickedshape said:


> What are you looking at?


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 29, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> GIRL, I don't know...  LMAO     Right now, I feel like I have all the colors they have.



Lol I know the feeling


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 3, 2016)

I smelt the 3 new fragrances today at a boutique. They are really nice. All three smell amazing, and I will probably end up purchasing Bikini Questa Sera eventually. I hardly ever buy perfumes, but it's just incredible. The other two are wonderful, but that one is the most "me." The brand did a good job with these. Also, the bottles are exquisite.


----------



## Mizani (Oct 21, 2016)

I'm interested in smelling the fragrances but for their asking price, these babies better be LOUD!  And if not loud at least looooong lasting.  I wanna be able to knock people out when I walk in a room for HOURS!!  LOL!

Well, maybe not that loud but if you get within my personal space, I want you to be able to smell me.


----------



## Shars (Oct 21, 2016)

Mizani said:


> I'm interested in smelling the fragrances but for their asking price, these babies better be LOUD!  And if not loud at least looooong lasting.  I wanna be able to knock people out when I walk in a room for HOURS!!  LOL!
> 
> Well, maybe not that loud but if you get within my personal space, I want you to be able to smell me.



I know right! LMBO! Sephora has the Tornade Blonde one as a sample at checkout. I added it to an order I just put through.


----------



## Mizani (Oct 21, 2016)

Shars said:


> I know right! LMBO! Sephora has the Tornade Blonde one as a sample at checkout. I added it to an order I just put through.



Cool!  Tell us how you like it!

But you hear me.  I like to actually be able to SMELL my perfume as well as others to at least get a nice whiff, though nothing obnoxious.  Gone are the days of super strong perfumes.  Everything now is made out of sub par materials and the old classics have been reformulated with the same cheap stuff making them a shell of themselves.  Such a pity.  *cries*


----------



## Shars (Oct 22, 2016)

Mizani said:


> Cool!  Tell us how you like it!
> 
> But you hear me.  I like to actually be able to SMELL my perfume as well as others to at least get a nice whiff, though nothing obnoxious.  Gone are the days of super strong perfumes.  Everything now is made out of sub par materials and the old classics have been reformulated with the same cheap stuff making them a shell of themselves.  Such a pity.  *cries*



My Tom Ford Velvet Orchid is one of those room statement fragrances. I'm hoping to get Noir for Christmas. Everytime I wore the sample I got compliments!


----------



## Mizani (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm interested in Noir de Noir.  The only TF fragrance I own is Jasmin Rouge.  I love it but it could be louder and more long lasting for the price.  Both are really indeed just moderate.  Heck, the accompanying body soap is stronger.  I kid you not.  LOL!  

Oh and if anybody gets the new matte version of VERY PRIVE, would you mind swatching it please.  You know most of us have to order these colors sight unseen.  

I wonder if it is darker than Djalouzi?


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 25, 2017)

*"Space Cadet" campaign images for Rouge Louboutin! CL is s**till sending me tempting emails...
**It works coz it m**akes me add stuff right back to my  must/lust list!
*


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 25, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Altareva and Casanovella arrived today
> 
> View attachment 55318
> 
> ...



Of course it pulls pink Both are really really pretty on you!!! Thanks



allthingsglam said:


> View attachment 55513
> View attachment 55513
> View attachment 55513



Glammy doll, you look GORGEOUS!!! That red is stunning. Thanks


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 25, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Of course it pulls pink Both are really really pretty on you!!! Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Glammy doll, you look GORGEOUS!!! That red is stunning. Thanks



Lol thanks, [MENTION=21522]elegant-one[/MENTION]! !


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jan 25, 2017)

Well its been over a year now since I bought 9 of the lipsticks and here are the ones that made the final cut of being repurchased which are

Belly Bloom - Absolutely love this shade as a no fuss I can throw on for any occasion and be done. It's the first one I used up and repurchased.

Bengali matte - My HG hot pink shade, I always get compliments when I wear it and it single handedly replaced all my hot pink lippies.

Miss Clichy - A very nice berry that gives a bold look but I still look youthful as berries can make you look older.

Djalouzi - Is my perfect vampi shade as it's dark without being too dark and I also get lots of compliments when I wear it.

 I still have my rouge matte but will not repurchase as I have reds I prefer over this one but I'm keeping it as a collectors item. 

So at $90 each, I'm happy I was able to narrow it down to 4 that I will keep buying as I don't even want to remember how much I paid for the 9 I originally bought hee hee


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 31, 2017)

*I love the packaging on the CL Loubichrome lacquers!!! Vanity top worthy!
*


thebeautylookbook


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Feb 24, 2017)

I'll just leave this here.... The World's Most Instagrammable Eye Makeup Is Arriving Next Month | Byrdie

A fellow Specktraette who doesn't post/follow much since the site swap gave me the heads up.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 25, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'll just leave this here.... The World's Most Instagrammable Eye Makeup Is Arriving Next Month | Byrdie
> 
> A fellow Specktraette who doesn't post/follow much since the site swap gave me the heads up.



Interesting. I like the inspiration but only the  brow and liner packaging call to me. I have been looking at brow products lately, coincidentally. Jeremy Renner continues to inspire me lol
I like the chartreuse liner but MUFE has one that I've never committed to, so a skip for me, I think.

Brow:

Christian Louboutin Eye Makeup Review - Louboutin Mascara And Eyeliner

Christian Louboutin Launches Eye Makeup Collection | Vogue Arabia

Christian Louboutin Beauty - Eye Product Launch 2017

The New Christian Louboutin Eye Collection Is Total Vanity Candy | Allure

Instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BQ8NYh5B4_L/


----------



## Haven (Feb 26, 2017)

I think that I will pass on these eye products. Now if CL launched a nude powder eyeshadow palette in a bejeweled case my wallet would be toast.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 26, 2017)

Haven said:


> I think that I will pass on these eye products. Now if CL launched a nude powder eyeshadow palette in a bejeweled case my wallet would be toast.



Lol Can you imagine what that would cost if a brow pencil is $40


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 1, 2017)

Christian Louboutin’s Latest Work of Art! – Huda Beauty – Makeup and Beauty Blog, How To, Makeup Tutorial, DIY, Drugstore Products, Celebrity Beauty Secrets and Tips


Instagram

Instagram


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 4, 2017)

Display  

Instagram

Instagram


----------



## boschicka (Mar 4, 2017)

$70 for mascara.  I buy the Cle De Peau concealer for $70, but hmmm, I don't know if I'm ok with that for mascara.  Perhaps b/c in my experience, most high end mascaras have let me down  and are no better than the oodles available from the drugstore.  It would have to make me look like I'm wearing false lashes, while holding a curl, with exactly ZERO clumping, transfer or flaking.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 4, 2017)

boschicka said:


> $70 for mascara.  I buy the Cle De Peau concealer for $70, but hmmm, I don't know if I'm ok with that for mascara.  Perhaps b/c in my experience, most high end mascaras have let me down  and are no better than the oodles available from the drugstore.  It would have to make me look like I'm wearing false lashes, while holding a curl, with exactly ZERO clumping, transfer or flaking.



I can't lol
I don't think mascara is worth it in general
Some high end mascaras rate lower than drugstore to me!
I buy Lancome Definicils when I get a discount and bought two YSL mascaras (blue and gold) .


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Mar 4, 2017)

boschicka said:


> $70 for mascara.  I buy the Cle De Peau concealer for $70, but hmmm, I don't know if I'm ok with that for mascara.  Perhaps b/c in my experience, most high end mascaras have let me down  and are no better than the oodles available from the drugstore.  It would have to make me look like I'm wearing false lashes, while holding a curl, with exactly ZERO clumping, transfer or flaking.





awickedshape said:


> I can't lol
> I don't think mascara is worth it in general
> Some high end mascaras rate lower than drugstore to me!
> I buy Lancome Definicils when I get a discount and bought two YSL mascaras (blue and gold) .



My favorite has been Le volume de Chanel when Nordies has mascara madness.  I like the Lancôme primer a lot, too.  

And I have got to say the very best mascara I've tried to date for me is MAC upward lash.  The brush looks like nothing, but I swear I look like I have thick, curled falsies like none other.  I have too many samples and the Chanels to
finish before I can buy it, though.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Mar 6, 2017)

boschicka said:


> $70 for mascara.  I buy the Cle De Peau concealer for $70, but hmmm, I don't know if I'm ok with that for mascara.  Perhaps b/c in my experience, most high end mascaras have let me down  and are no better than the oodles available from the drugstore.  It would have to make me look like I'm wearing false lashes, while holding a curl, with exactly ZERO clumping, transfer or flaking.



Yes, I'm kind of agreeing with your criteria. The packaging is gorgeous, but unlike lipstick that you take out to re-apply, mascara isn't the same.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Mar 8, 2017)

Yea ummmmm I'm always hesitant to spend $30 on mascara cuz i know drugstore brands do me more justice at times sooooo i know dmn WELL i ain't dropping $70 (which is basically the cost of the hippie during a sephora sale)!!! oh naw!!!! For $70 that mascara better make my lashes look like mink falsies have been applied n blessed by unicorn spit.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Mar 9, 2017)

KiKi Kontour said:


> Yea ummmmm I'm always hesitant to spend $30 on mascara cuz i know drugstore brands do me more justice at times sooooo i know dmn WELL i ain't dropping $70 (which is basically the cost of the hippie during a sephora sale)!!! oh naw!!!! For $70 that mascara better make my lashes look like mink falsies have been applied n blessed by unicorn spit.



OMG, dying at unicorn spit!!! 

I tend to rely on freebies more than anything if I'm honest.  A little more sanitary that way anyway.  But when I buy I do tend to stick to $20-$30 because I have yet to find a drugstore version that works for me for whatever reason.  Shrugs.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 13, 2017)

All kinds of new product just up on Nordies. A lot is in BO status. I am super curious about the eyeliners. I need some shade descriptions.

Christian Louboutin is launching make up for the eyes & It’s Eye Candy -


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 13, 2017)

So, I just ordered Zoulou which is the deep brown.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 13, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> So, I just ordered Zoulou which is the deep brown.



Can't wait to hear what you think!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 13, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Can't wait to hear what you think!



It's in stock at NM but for some darn reason (tech issue) I cannot use the shopping cart button LOL!!! Maybe hubs did something to my browser to not let me buy there any more I can click on the button on my ipad pro but not on my laptop with firefox. Eh, & CS @ NM is clueless. Anyhow, I hope it ships fairly soon. I have high hopes for it.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 13, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> It's in stock at NM but for some darn reason (tech issue) I cannot use the shopping cart button LOL!!! Maybe hubs did something to my browser to not let me buy there any more I can click on the button on my ipad pro but not on my laptop with firefox. Eh, & CS @ NM is clueless. Anyhow, I hope it ships fairly soon. I have high hopes for it.



HA!  He finally found a way to curb your shopping!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 13, 2017)

boschicka said:


> HA!  He finally found a way to curb your shopping!



That made me laugh SO loud! Its like putting one of those bars on your steering wheel so you can't drive ??????

I needed a laugh tonight. Our heat went out at midnight & its freezing & a snow storm! Ugh! Fortunately we live in a small town & the guy came to fix our pilot light. Geesh, why didn't it break during the day.  So, I'm shopping by the fire Lol


----------



## boschicka (Mar 14, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> That made me laugh SO loud! Its like putting one of those bars on your steering wheel so you can't drive ������
> 
> I needed a laugh tonight. Our heat went out at midnight & its freezing & a snow storm! Ugh! Fortunately we live in a small town & the guy came to fix our pilot light. Geesh, why didn't it break during the day.  So, I'm shopping by the fire Lol



I'm glad you were able to get it fixed! Things always fail at the worst times. But your fortitude to push on and shop by firelight is an inspiration to us all!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 14, 2017)

boschicka said:


> I'm glad you were able to get it fixed! Things always fail at the worst times. But your fortitude to push on and shop by firelight is an inspiration to us all!



AHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 14, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> So, I just ordered Zoulou which is the deep brown.



Nice! The lipstick version is in my top five!




elegant-one said:


> That made me laugh SO loud! Its like putting one of those bars on your steering wheel so you can't drive ������
> 
> I needed a laugh tonight. Our heat went out at midnight & its freezing & a snow storm! Ugh! Fortunately we live in a small town & the guy came to fix our pilot light. Geesh, why didn't it break during the day.  So, I'm *shopping by the fire *Lol




How romantic! Lol
Glad it was fixed


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 15, 2017)

Christian Louboutin Beaute  Oeil Vinyle Liner & Les Yeux Noirs Mascara | ommorphia beauty bar


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 15, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Christian Louboutin Beaute  Oeil Vinyle Liner & Les Yeux Noirs Mascara | ommorphia beauty bar






*She seemed to rave about the mascara, but oooh. I just can't with clumpy spider lashes...**I have a dense triple/quad line of lashes and this would just make a clumpy mess. As tempting as it is to lust after these for the packaging...this is a definite no. I still have lippies on my "I was a very good girl" lust/splurge list. *


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 15, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 59180
> 
> 
> *She seemed to rave about the mascara, but oooh. I just can't with clumpy spider lashes...**I have a dense triple/quad line of lashes and this would just make a clumpy mess. As tempting as it is to lust after these for the packaging...this is a definite no. I still have lippies on my "I was a very good girl" lust/splurge list. *



Lol
Maybe it's over applied? But it was a skip for me regardless lol


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 15, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Nice! The lipstick version is in my top five!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh really!?  I tried to back away from this line, but I must try that liner. lol


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 15, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Oh really!?  I tried to back away from this line, but I must try that liner. lol



Yes, I love that Zoulou matte lipstick; I keep one in my work hobo and I've got a brand new BU at home lol
The Louboutin lipstick and liners get their own box lol
Can't wait to hear your thoughts on the liner!


----------



## Haven (Mar 16, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 59180
> 
> 
> *She seemed to rave about the mascara, but oooh. I just can't with clumpy spider lashes...**I have a dense triple/quad line of lashes and this would just make a clumpy mess. As tempting as it is to lust after these for the packaging...this is a definite no. I still have lippies on my "I was a very good girl" lust/splurge list. *



I try to avoid this type of clumpy spider effect with my lashes. Definitely no!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 16, 2017)

Liners Instagram


----------



## boschicka (Mar 16, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Liners Instagram



I just wanted to say that although I may not comment on all your posts, I really do appreciate you sharing all the pics you find.  I'm terrible at finding info and you are Uh-MAZING!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 16, 2017)

boschicka said:


> I just wanted to say that although I may not comment on all your posts, I really do appreciate you sharing all the pics you find.  I'm terrible at finding info and you are Uh-MAZING!



YES!!!!!!!!!!!! I agree   and...


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 16, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Liners Instagram



Thanks! I don't think that showed the brown one. Shucks


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 16, 2017)

boschicka said:


> I just wanted to say that although I may not comment on all your posts, I really do appreciate you sharing all the pics you find.  I'm terrible at finding info and you are Uh-MAZING!


 [MENTION=92925]boschicka[/MENTION]     
That's very kind of you to say!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 16, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!!!! I agree   and...



Aw   





elegant-one said:


> Thanks! I don't think that showed the brown one. Shucks



I think it's here: Instagram


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 17, 2017)

Liquid liner Instagram


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 17, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Aw
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, there it is!!! I hope I love the shade on. Thank you dear!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 17, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Yep, there it is!!! I hope I love the shade on. Thank you dear!



I hope you love it!
I _might_ have given it a try if I wasn't so fixated on getting Chanel Espresso for so long lol


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 17, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> I hope you love it!
> I _might_ have given it a try if I wasn't so fixated on getting Chanel Espresso for so long lol



 Well you know I love Espresso. I can't quite tell how the CL shade is going to look on the eye yet. I like coffee browns.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 17, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Well you know I love Espresso. I can't quite tell how the CL shade is going to look on the eye yet. I like coffee browns.



Excited for you to receive it!

PS after eyeing it for so long your confirmation on Espresso made it easy to checkout


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 18, 2017)

Christian Louboutin Beaute Deep Teal Oeil Velours Velvet Eye Definer Review & Swatches


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 18, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Excited for you to receive it!
> 
> PS after eyeing it for so long your confirmation on Espresso made it easy to checkout



 It's a lovely flattering shade.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 18, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> It's a lovely flattering shade.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 28, 2017)

Here's the dark brown shade. It is a dark espresso brown. I quite love the shade! It goes on very smoothly without any tugging. The texture feels a bit tacky/sticky & I wish that there was more time to smudge before it sets. It does not budge. I'll have to see how it wears throughout the rest of the day. The shade on the right is Burberry lip contour in #3 which was too on the yellow tone side for me. I wish it was the same shade as the band on the pencil. eh


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 28, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Here's the dark brown shade. It is a dark espresso brown. I quite love the shade! It goes on very smoothly without any tugging. The texture feels a bit tacky/sticky & I wish that there was more time to smudge before it sets. It does not budge. I'll have to see how it wears throughout the rest of the day. The shade on the right is Burberry lip contour in #3 which was too on the yellow tone side for me. I wish it was the same shade as the band on the pencil. eh
> 
> View attachment 59369
> 
> ...



Oooh, nice!!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 28, 2017)

I just checked & it is pretty much the same shade as Bobbi Brown's Espresso ink liner which I love love & use over all my liners near my lash line. It really boldens the eye without looking harsh like a black liner.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 28, 2017)

After having this liner on for quite awhile & just ran 3 miles - it has not budged or moved around at all. I'm pleased with it.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 28, 2017)

Hey, it seems great for the waterline as well. I don't know if they say its safe for there, but my eyeballs didn't fall out


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 29, 2017)

So last week I ordered Zoulou eyeliner and two of the brow pencils and received my order today. Not sure either of the brow colors will work for me, but we'll see...the bigger issue is that my Zoulou box was EMPTY except for the sharpener!  Can you believe that?  Both the shipping box and the product box looked completely normal and not tampered with and were securely closed. Nothing rolling around inside the shipping package or anything. It's like someone at Nordstrom stole the eye pencil out of there or someone at CL went to lunch instead of putting one in there in the first place!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 29, 2017)

Winthrop44 said:


> So last week I ordered Zoulou eyeliner and two of the brow pencils and received my order today. Not sure either of the brow colors will work for me, but we'll see...the bigger issue is that my Zoulou box was EMPTY except for the sharpener!  Can you believe that?  Both the shipping box and the product box looked completely normal and not tampered with and were securely closed. Nothing rolling around inside the shipping package or anything. It's like someone at Nordstrom stole the eye pencil out of there or someone at CL went to lunch instead of putting one in there in the first place!




Oh geeze!!! But yes, I really do believe it with the way my orders having been arriving. No packing, lids open, product outside the box etc. That's terrible. Are they going to replace it?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 29, 2017)

Yes, I called right away and they said they're sending a replacement.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 29, 2017)

Winthrop44 said:


> Yes, I called right away and they said they're sending a replacement.



That's good. Mine had a goofy label on it the was all bunched up from the cap & I think there is an arrow on it, like do I need to tear this off lol I need glasses & give it a second look to see what's going on with it because the cap doesn't want to go back on very tight with it like that. I might get the black one. I just wish they had more of a blending window. The lasting power is pretty great. I can't wait to hear your thoughts on it


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 29, 2017)

The brow pencils have that same little arrow. I was thinking maybe it was just for them to tell if the product was used/opened.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 29, 2017)

Winthrop44 said:


> The brow pencils have that same little arrow. I was thinking maybe it was just for them to tell if the product was used/opened.




Ahh, maybe so. I can't tear mine at all now because it's all smooshed & stuck to the pencil


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 29, 2017)

Ugh, what a pain. It's so dumb. I peeled mine up from the cap portion and left it attached to the pencil part to look at the color of the brow pencils, then stuck it right back onto the cap, so I don't see what it proves anyway.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 29, 2017)

What is going on with these brow pencils?


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 29, 2017)

Winthrop44 said:


> Ugh, what a pain. It's so dumb. I peeled mine up from the cap portion and left it attached to the pencil part to look at the color of the brow pencils, then stuck it right back onto the cap, so I don't see what it proves anyway.



I know right, very stupid. I can't unstick it now.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 29, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> What is going on with these brow pencils?



Nothing, really. It just seems that all of the pencils have these silly little sticky arrows on them, half on the cap and the other half on the body of the pencil. It's either for the reason I mentioned above or to direct you how to remove the cap. Duh. Should've taken $10 off the price and skipped those.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 29, 2017)

Yes $10 off LOL


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 29, 2017)

Winthrop44 said:


> Nothing, really. It just seems that all of the pencils have these silly little sticky arrows on them, half on the cap and the other half on the body of the pencil. It's either for the reason I mentioned above or to direct you how to remove the cap. Duh. Should've taken $10 off the price and skipped those.





elegant-one said:


> Yes $10 off LOL



It's really too expensive for people having to be futzing around with packaging


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 29, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> It's really too expensive for people having to be futzing around with packaging



Yep, although its a minor flaw, it IS CL! I want perfection @$40


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 29, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Yep, although its a minor flaw, it IS CL! I want perfection @$40



Definitely!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 31, 2017)

Hey, I just got the new Smashbox gel liner in Brew today & it's basically the same shade as Zoulou. It has the same kind of tacky/sticky feeling which must provide the staying power, but it has a bit more blending time. I just put it on so I'm not sure about the staying power yet. When I bought mine, it was the Nordies price match sale for $15 & change!!! I wish I would have bought the black shade as well.

EDIT: I just ran & it's still in place.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 7, 2017)

Les Yeux Noirs swatches 

Instagram

Instagram

Instagram

Instagram


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 12, 2017)

Летняя коллекция макияжа Christian Louboutin Metalinude Makeup Collection Summer 2017 | 1beautynews.ru


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 12, 2017)

*Images from AWS's link *








*I still have no Louboutin...Wow! The rose gold pink nail polish is calling my name...
And that packaging though...So pretty!*
*
I confess my Sephora lust list has a bunch of metallic rose/peach products for the eyes, including the new TF Paradiso Cream Shadow Duo. 
I think those colors are going to be my jam for summer 2017
*


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Apr 12, 2017)

I am hella excited for this summer 2017 collection!!! I need a gloss to go with my zoulou lippie n i'm not even a big gloss fan!! The rose gold polish doh....EEEK!!! That would definitely get ALL the way used!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 18, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Images from AWS's link *
> View attachment 59729
> View attachment 59734
> 
> ...



Oh!  Excited!  This may be my first CL nail product purchase.  Wish the lacquers didn't make me want to vomit from scent/taste (and I'm not sensitive to fragrance).


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 18, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Oh!  Excited!  This may be my first CL nail product purchase.  Wish the lacquers didn't make me want to vomit from scent/taste (and I'm not sensitive to fragrance).



*Sssshhhh!  At this very moment I am flirting with Edgypopi Nail Colour...AND Youpiyou Satin Lip Colour...*


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 18, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Sssshhhh!  At this very moment I am flirting with Edgypopi Nail Colour...AND Youpiyou Satin Lip Colour...*


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 19, 2017)

*Alright ladies! Altressa or Youpiyou???*


----------



## awickedshape (May 1, 2017)

Too many things in my cart already

Instagram

Instagram


----------



## Alysse011 (May 2, 2017)

I am so curious about their mascara . I may get one during Nordies mascara madness this month ...   My reasoning is that I am addicted to mega lashes (and don't want to wear falsies regularly) and it would be far less expensive than the lash extensions I used to get


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 2, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Too many things in my cart already
> 
> Instagram
> 
> Instagram


Are these LE or just extensions?  I think I'm splurging for my first CL polish!  I have Preciosa in my cart!


----------



## awickedshape (May 2, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Are these LE or just extensions?  I think I'm splurging for my first CL polish!  I have Preciosa in my cart!



Hmmm I think the Loubilaques are additions and the polishes are LE but I can't recall right now


Some info here. Tacky title notwithstanding 

Christian Louboutin Launched a Stunning Nude Metallic Makeup Collection | Allure


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 2, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Hmmm I think the Loubilaques are additions and the polishes are LE but I can't recall right now
> 
> 
> Some info here. Tacky title notwithstanding
> ...


Thanks for this!!! It looks like maybe the only LE is the pewter polish. She says specifically that the gold and rose gold will be joining the nude collection permanently.

I had such a poor experience with the original lip lacquers, but gosh those shades have me wanting to try again...which do you have in your cart?


----------



## awickedshape (May 2, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Thanks for this!!! It looks like maybe the only LE is the pewter polish. She says specifically that the gold and rose gold will be joining the nude collection permanently.
> 
> I had such a poor experience with the original lip lacquers, but gosh those shades have me wanting to try again...which do you have in your cart?



I like the two I have so I was eyeing Goldissima but I have too much stuff in my Nordies cart and for the NM event (though I'm not crazy about the clutch this time).

Maybe I can layer Little Miss Monroe over something and make my own Goldissima


----------



## Anahita Balsara (May 2, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> I like the two I have so I was eyeing Goldissima but I have too much stuff in my Nordies cart and for the NM event (though I'm not crazy about the clutch this time).


.

I added all 3 lip lacquers and all polishes to my cart and then nearly died when I saw the total of $429. I then quickly closed my browser and decided to wait for reviews


----------



## awickedshape (May 2, 2017)

Anahita Balsara said:


> .
> 
> I added all 3 lip lacquers and all polishes to my cart and then nearly died when I saw the total of $429. I then quickly closed my browser and decided to wait for reviews



 
Understandable!!!!


----------



## Shars (May 2, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Hmmm I think the Loubilaques are additions and the polishes are LE but I can't recall right now
> 
> 
> Some info here. Tacky title notwithstanding
> ...



I can't believe they thought that was a good title *smh*.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 2, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Hmmm I think the Loubilaques are additions and the polishes are LE but I can't recall right now
> 
> 
> Some info here. Tacky title notwithstanding
> ...





Shars said:


> I can't believe they thought that was a good title *smh*.



You guys are cracking me up about the title critiquing.


----------



## awickedshape (May 2, 2017)

Shars said:


> I can't believe they thought that was a good title *smh*.



Right?



GreenEyedAllie said:


> You guys are cracking me up about the title critiquing.




It's terribly gauche (snooty sniffle)


----------



## Shars (May 2, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> You guys are cracking me up about the title critiquing.



My mind could think of a few hundred other things that they look like before coming to their conclusion *face palm*.


----------



## fur4elise (May 2, 2017)

Shars said:


> My mind could think of a few hundred other things that they look like before coming to their conclusion *face palm*.



*^^^^^THIS! Just trying to be provocative for the sake of it. *eyeroll**


----------



## boschicka (May 2, 2017)

I have a SAKS coupon code for $50 off $250 or $100 off $500 if anyone would like it.
 [MENTION=96587]Shars[/MENTION], etc...


----------



## awickedshape (May 2, 2017)

Polishes Instagram


----------



## Shars (May 2, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Polishes Instagram



That Rose Gold one in the middle is stunning!


----------



## awickedshape (May 2, 2017)

Shars said:


> That Rose Gold one in the middle is stunning!



Yes! Ugh lol
I make it a point not to buy high end polish though


----------



## awickedshape (May 2, 2017)

IRL pic Instagram


----------



## awickedshape (May 3, 2017)

Metalinude swatches 

Instagram

Instagram


----------



## elegant-one (May 3, 2017)

Anahita Balsara said:


> .
> 
> I added all 3 lip lacquers and all polishes to my cart and then nearly died when I saw the total of $429. I then quickly closed my browser and decided to wait for reviews


----------



## Sugar & Spice (May 4, 2017)

Anahita Balsara said:


> .
> 
> I added all 3 lip lacquers and all polishes to my cart and then nearly died when I saw the total of $429. I then quickly closed my browser and decided to wait for reviews



lol! Trust me we've all been there as most of us experienced that feeling when the lipstick first launched. We loaded our carts and closed our eyes as we clicked send lol or decided to sleep on it only to wake up and pull the trigger lol.


----------



## awickedshape (May 5, 2017)

Irisa Instagram

Preciosa Loubilaque  Instagram

Preciosa polish Instagram

Les Yeux Noirs Instagram


----------



## awickedshape (May 5, 2017)

Sugar & Spice said:


> lol! Trust me we've all been there as most of us experienced that feeling when the lipstick first launched. We loaded our carts and closed our eyes as we clicked send lol or decided to sleep on it only to wake up and pull the trigger lol.



I don't like to think of all my CL lipsticks/liners lol only one at a time. The cumulative effect... whew lol


----------



## elegant-one (May 5, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> I don't like to think of all my CL lipsticks/liners lol only one at a time. The cumulative effect... whew lol



AHAHAHAHAHA!!! Yep lol


----------



## awickedshape (May 5, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> AHAHAHAHAHA!!! Yep lol



Added to what I gave away, too? I shudder to think lol


----------



## awickedshape (May 15, 2017)

Christian Louboutin Eyes Makeup Collection Photos, Swatches, Preview


----------



## awickedshape (May 15, 2017)

Double post


----------



## KiKi Kontour (May 17, 2017)

I'm looking for swatches on the metallic...might want to gift myself one for passing math!!! **cue twerk** and I was thinking of getting bronzissima to accompany Zoulou but I read it was really sheer. if that's the case i'll grab another shade...


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 17, 2017)

KiKi Kontour said:


> I'm looking for swatches on the metallic...might want to gift myself one for passing math!!! **cue twerk** and I was thinking of getting bronzissima to accompany Zoulou but I read it was really sheer. if that's the case i'll grab another shade...



Congrats on passing!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 12, 2017)

Instagram


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 28, 2017)

Special packaging?


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 28, 2017)

I thought I saw a bunch of new shades listed on NM but now they're missing from the site too.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 30, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Special packaging?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*
Aaaaahh. Still no CL in my wardrobe. But this may be the one...LOL 
A metallic Rouge Louboutin sounds divine! 
*


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Oct 30, 2017)

Has anybody tried the CL perfumes??? I'm curious to try the trio box but I don't want no strong scent one i.e. woodsy type scents cuz i feel like i should have a beard with masculine scents. i prefer soft n floral-ly smells.


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 31, 2017)

KiKi Kontour said:


> Has anybody tried the CL perfumes??? I'm curious to try the trio box but I don't want no strong scent one i.e. woodsy type scents cuz i feel like i should have a beard with masculine scents. i prefer soft n floral-ly smells.



I have Bikini Questa Sera and am obsessed with it. It is not masculine


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 2, 2017)

*B*



awickedshape said:


> Special packaging?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 @elegant-one & @awickedshape *~ On Sephora now...just in time for the sale! A game and cart changer! **Fingers crossed...I have them in my cart for tomorrow!!!

**eta at 06:59 AM. : Dangnabbit!! OOS! Back to "Cart A,"...C'est la vie.

eta at 10:25 AM.: SUCCESS! Well...maybe...The lipstick reappeared in my cart 2 times and disappeared before I could pull the trigger each time. It appeared again! I quickly edited my cart and pushed order! So...I hope the third time was the charm. *


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## Haven (Nov 5, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Special packaging?
> 
> View attachment 62107



In stock on CL site.


----------



## Haven (Nov 5, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I thought I saw a bunch of new shades listed on NM but now they're missing from the site too.


Holiday collection in stock on CL site.


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## KiKi Kontour (Nov 8, 2017)

Errr uh Roccotte kinda sorta keeps ending in n out of my cart before the sale EEE!! But seen it looks like KVD Double Dare!!! UGH!!! Just Nothing miiiiight be a plan b.


----------



## Drfrankie (Nov 13, 2017)

I was happy to snag the polish and lipstick. However, Nordstrom's screwed up my order and sent me the lipstick instead of the gloss. Sadly, they were out of the gloss once the lipstick arrived :-(


----------



## Barbie1 (Nov 18, 2017)

I dont like the christian Loub. makeup / nail polish , I bought a louboutin rouge lipstick or a lip laquer  in the famous red color and I wasnt impressed I didnt really even use it his products are not worth the price he is a shoe designer I feel like people forgot that, I dont necessarily think that means hes a makeup guru or that he knows how to make a quality makeup  product , I saw a documentary on christian louboutin the other day on netflix he looked like a giant you know what.It was ridiculous he has literally not an intelligent thought inside his head his personality alone irritated me til no end he had no substance whatsoever as a human being  hes just some rich overly wealthy guy who rips people off with his designer shoes lmao.I get it hes rich but I know a lot of rich people who dont act like he does lmao HE is way too into his money lets just put it that way.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## fur4elise (Nov 30, 2017)

*A funny thing happened to me in the airport, on the way to Vegas...I got pulled aside, patted down and my makeup bag searched...all because of my Loubi lipstick in my carry-on!  They thought it was a bullet...a very large caliber bullet. I kid you not! 

Lesson in the story, ladies...pack your Loubi in a clear pouch and put it in the tray when you go through the screening gate. I did this on the way home and I had no problems, as they could see what it was.

p.s. I finally ordered the matching **Rouge Louboutin Metalissime Nail Colour ~ I blame it on Eugenia (ommorphiabeautybar) and NM for giving me a $25 of $50 coupon! ** *[h=1][/h]


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 30, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *A funny thing happened to me in the airport, on the way to Vegas...I got pulled aside, patted down and my makeup bag searched...all because of my Loubi lipstick in my carry-on!  They thought it was a bullet...a very large caliber bullet. I kid you not!
> 
> Lesson in the story, ladies...pack your Loubi in a clear pouch and put it in the tray when you go through the screening gate. I did this on the way home and I had no problems, as they could see what it was.*



That is funny, not funny! It really doesn't look like a real bullet, even a large calliber  lol. A lesson for all makeup lover travelers.


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 30, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> That is funny, not funny! It really doesn't look like a real bullet, even a large calliber  lol. A lesson for all makeup lover travelers.[/QUOTE}
> 
> *In this safe space...I figured the ladies here would find it hilarious...because, I had to keep from falling out laughing...
> 
> ...


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 30, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *A funny thing happened to me in the airport, on the way to Vegas...I got pulled aside, patted down and my makeup bag searched...all because of my Loubi lipstick in my carry-on!  They thought it was a bullet...a very large caliber bullet. I kid you not!
> 
> Lesson in the story, ladies...pack your Loubi in a clear pouch and put it in the tray when you go through the screening gate. I did this on the way home and I had no problems, as they could see what it was.
> 
> p.s. I finally ordered the matching **Rouge Louboutin Metalissime Nail Colour ~ I blame it on Eugenia (ommorphiabeautybar) and NM for giving me a $25 of $50 coupon! ** *[h=1][/h]



No!!!!!
I was worried about this 
I keep Zoulou in my work bag at all times but have only flown once with it- and I took it out and explained it to the security person there immediately. All I missed was a diagram  




fur4elise said:


> elegant-one said:
> 
> 
> > That is funny, not funny! It really doesn't look like a real bullet, even a large calliber  lol. A lesson for all makeup lover travelers.[/QUOTE}
> ...


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 30, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Uh oh lol
> Womp womp wooommmmppppp



* And you know that man asked me why I told security to be careful with it. 
**I simply said, "Honey, it's an expensive LE lipstick..."**

I actually took it from the guard, uncapped it and rolled it up for him to inspect. 

I then got the man eye roll/side eye.
*


----------



## boschicka (Nov 30, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> * And you know that man asked me why I told security to be careful with it.
> 
> I actually took it from the guard, uncapped it and rolled it up for him to inspect.
> I simply said, "Honey, it's an expensive LE lipstick..."
> ...


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 30, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> * And you know that man asked me why I told security to be careful with it.
> **I simply said, "Honey, it's an expensive LE lipstick..."**
> 
> I actually took it from the guard, uncapped it and rolled it up for him to inspect.
> ...



How dare he roll his eyes lol 
It's not your fault he has no culture lol jk


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 30, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> elegant-one said:
> 
> 
> > That is funny, not funny! It really doesn't look like a real bullet, even a large calliber  lol. A lesson for all makeup lover travelers.[/QUOTE}
> ...


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Dec 4, 2017)

Yep this happened to me as well but it was a lady who checked my bag and when she pulled it out she said it was what set the radar off and I told her it was lipstick and she could pull the cap off. She did and smiled and said it was cute and gave me my bag and usually I never carry on my CL lipsticks but I forgot to remove it from my makeup pouch as I've always assumed it would cause an issue going through airport security. 



fur4elise said:


> *A funny thing happened to me in the airport, on the way to Vegas...I got pulled aside, patted down and my makeup bag searched...all because of my Loubi lipstick in my carry-on!  They thought it was a bullet...a very large caliber bullet. I kid you not!
> 
> Lesson in the story, ladies...pack your Loubi in a clear pouch and put it in the tray when you go through the screening gate. I did this on the way home and I had no problems, as they could see what it was.
> 
> p.s. I finally ordered the matching **Rouge Louboutin Metalissime Nail Colour ~ I blame it on Eugenia (ommorphiabeautybar) and NM for giving me a $25 of $50 coupon! ** *


----------



## Monsy (Dec 4, 2017)

KiKi Kontour said:


> Has anybody tried the CL perfumes??? I'm curious to try the trio box but I don't want no strong scent one i.e. woodsy type scents cuz i feel like i should have a beard with masculine scents. i prefer soft n floral-ly smells.


they are horrible. horrible creations, cheap formulas, tacky, obnoxious... I was excited to try them but honestly, i don't remember smelling anything more awful in my life.


----------



## Shars (Dec 4, 2017)

Monsy said:


> they are horrible. horrible creations, cheap formulas, tacky, obnoxious... I was excited to try them but honestly, i don't remember smelling anything more awful in my life.



I actually thought Bikini Questa Sera was quite good. Didn't care for the others but for the price none of them lasted long enough on my skin.


----------



## Drfrankie (Dec 4, 2017)

Monsy said:


> they are horrible. horrible creations, cheap formulas, tacky, obnoxious... I was excited to try them but honestly, i don't remember smelling anything more awful in my life.



I have tried all three of Christian’s perfumes . However, I ended up with a migraine, so they just didn’t work for me.


----------



## Monsy (Dec 5, 2017)

If you want to spend some serious money on fragrance get yourself some of the Maison Francis Kurkdjian - bacarat rouge for example.  his line is one of the best out there, the quality of ingredients, how he blends everything to smell so smooth, and wearable. he is genious. 
another great line is chanel's les exclusifs


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Dec 5, 2017)

I agree about the perfume, I bought blonde bombshell I think and ended up exchanging it for Chanel. Initially I liked it but the dry down turned me off and the lasting power was weak especially for the price. If it was cheaper I probably would have kept it but at that price point it needs to be perfect.


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 6, 2017)

*Helloooo from Vegas! ~ Rouge Louboutin Metalissime *


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 17, 2017)

Oh no!! Look at my lipstick!! Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Monsy (Dec 17, 2017)

it happens to some of the mac lipsticks (forgot the finish) just "shave" it
it is fine. you can spray with alcohol and wipe nicely with the tissue


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 17, 2017)

JerseyGirl said:


> View attachment 62686
> 
> 
> Oh no!! Look at my lipstick!! Has this happened to anyone else?



Yikes! Will check mine


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 17, 2017)

Monsy said:


> it happens to some of the mac lipsticks (forgot the finish) just "shave" it
> it is fine. you can spray with alcohol and wipe nicely with the tissue



This happened to my MAC Touch pretty quickly. At the time it was my fave MAC lipstick, too lol


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 17, 2017)

JerseyGirl said:


> View attachment 62686
> 
> 
> Oh no!! Look at my lipstick!! Has this happened to anyone else?



That is a really bad case of the fuzzies!  I've also had some of my MAC brown lipsticks do that too, but not that bad. yikes


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 17, 2017)

It was startling when I first saw it.  It smells fine and wipes off easily. I’m going to spray it with alcohol


----------



## Mizani (Jan 3, 2018)

Monsy said:


> it happens to some of the mac lipsticks _*(forgot the finish)*_ just "shave" it
> it is fine. you can spray with alcohol and wipe nicely with the tissue



I've had this issue specifically with the Lustre finish.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 3, 2018)

yes you are right, it's lustre


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 22, 2018)

It’s like an ornament!  It’s a lip oil? Wonder how that will be...


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 3, 2018)

Loubibelle up on Nordstrom 

Instagram


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 3, 2018)

Loubibelle swatch video Instagram


----------



## Trigger (Feb 3, 2018)

Ok Beautiful Ladies I don’t own a single thing from this line. I’m a olive toned girl. If I had to own one lipstick and liner what would it be. Please help me out. 
???????


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 3, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Loubibelle swatch video Instagram



I dunno. It looks very sheer & did you see how it settled into the lip lines


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 3, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> I dunno. It looks very sheer & did you see how it settled into the lip lines



An easy skip


----------



## Haven (Feb 3, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> An easy skip


Not interested at all in this.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 9, 2018)

Christian Louboutin Beaute on Instagram: “Coming in hot for summer. This May, experience the creamy sensation and luminous shine of Sheer Voile Lip Colour in three new limited-…”


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 13, 2018)

NM has the three new sheer voile lipsticks up


----------



## ladysandy (May 18, 2018)

I suppose it's called sheer after all... it looks so beautiful though, I'm tempted to get it just for the packaging!


----------



## awickedshape (May 23, 2018)

BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости  on Instagram: “Christian Louboutin летом 2018 г. выйдут новые оттенки лаков для губ Loubilaque Lip Lacquer, которые придают губам насыщенный цвет и…”


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 6, 2018)

*Christian Louboutin Fanciest Cream Eyeshadow 2018
6 matte finish shades + 6 metallic finish shades ~ October 1st. $$$-TBD
*


(1beautynews.ru)


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 10, 2018)

BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости  on Instagram: “У Christian Louboutin выходят новые жидкие тени для век с двумя видами финишей — металлические Metallic Eye Colour и матовые Matte Nude Eye…”


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 14, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Christian Louboutin Fanciest Cream Eyeshadow 2018
> 6 matte finish shades + 6 metallic finish shades ~ October 1st. $$$-TBD
> *
> View attachment 64767
> ...



These look really cool! I might have to try a shade...just for fun!!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 20, 2018)

London Style, Beauty & Travel on Instagram: “[Louboutin eyeshadows debute Tape a l’Oeil ] Лабутен продолжает расширять свою косметическую линейку (осталось только пудры в модных…”


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 3, 2018)

吉田 昌佐美 ☆Masami Yoshida on Instagram: “クリスチャン ルブタンのメイクアップにアイカラーが登場。オイルジェルベースのヌード系マットフィニッシュと、ウォーターベースのきらきらメタリックフィニッシュの2種。  持ち手はルブタンのヒールのように美しく、短めのブラシは意外な描きやすさ ひねりのある色も…”


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 5, 2018)

*Tape A L’Oeil Swatches
**
Nudes
*



Lola – Pale Pink Nude
Lea – Cream Nude
Daria – Camel Nude
Louana – Cognac Nude
Mariza – Plum Brown Nude
Zefira – Deep Taupe Nude

*Metallics
*



Pyrite – Bronze Brown
Carnelian – Rich Wine
Iolite – Iridescent Blue
Sapphire Noir – Golden Black
Andalusite – Shimmering Sea Green
Morganite – Rose Gold

(reallyree)


----------



## Shars (Oct 6, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Tape A L’Oeil Swatches
> **
> Nudes
> *
> ...



The metallics remind me a lot of the Giorgio Armani Eye Tints.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 22, 2018)

BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости  on Instagram: “Christian Louboutin Holiday 2018!  В рождественской коллекции [MENTION=768]Lou[/MENTION]boutinbeaute выйдет 4 продукта (лак для ногтей, лак для губ, тени для…”


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 23, 2018)

*Email advert images for Tape A L'Oeil

*


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 26, 2018)

Village Makeup on Instagram: “Here is the new [MENTION=768]Lou[/MENTION]boutinbeaute Tape A l'Oeil- Metallic Eye Colour in Carnelian Price: $50.00 Cough. Cough. So umm yeah. It’s brick…”


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 7, 2018)

Christian Louboutin Beaute on Instagram: “The Goldomania collection is shinier than ever, gilding your features in luxurious colour and iridescent sparkle. #BeauteLouboutin”


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 7, 2018)

BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости  on Instagram: “Christian Louboutin Holiday 2018!  Еще красивое фото рождественской коллекции [MENTION=768]Lou[/MENTION]boutinbeaute В коллекции 4 продукта (лак для ногтей,…”


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 8, 2018)

That’s a lot of gold!!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 15, 2018)

JerseyGirl said:


> That’s a lot of gold!!



It sure is! 

London Style, Beauty & Travel on Instagram: “[Swipe for swatches ] Louboutin Goldomania явно понравится любителям золота  Старт продаж в Хэрродс - 1 ноября, но как хорошо, когда есть…”


----------



## Haven (Nov 17, 2018)

Stupid me wants the gold gloss. Totally not needed and overpriced beyond belief. I have resisted so far hoping that it will sell out soon!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 17, 2018)

Haven said:


> Stupid me wants the gold gloss. Totally not needed and overpriced beyond belief. I have resisted so far hoping that it will sell out soon!



I kinda want it too... but $50 is too much for me right now lol


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 6, 2018)

London Style, Beauty & Travel on Instagram: “[Tom Ford vs Christian Louboutin]  Приехали. Сравниваю не обувь от этих замечательных брендов, а блески для губ  не менее любимые  Самое…”


----------



## boschicka (Dec 6, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> London Style, Beauty & Travel on Instagram: “[Tom Ford vs Christian Louboutin]  Приехали. Сравниваю не обувь от этих замечательных брендов, а блески для губ  не менее любимые  Самое…”


Definitely not for me, but beautiful to look at!


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 6, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Definitely not for me, but beautiful to look at!



Yes lol


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 8, 2018)

Christian Louboutin Tape a l’Oeil Metallic + Matte Nude Eye Colour | The Beauty Look Book


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 12, 2018)

*Eugenia's Goldomania Collection images *













(ommorphiabeautybar)


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jun 4, 2019)

5 new matte lipsticks.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jun 27, 2019)

I bought the 1 of the new rouge reds, Goyetta and it's my perfect red! I love it more than Pat Mcgrath Forbidden Love.


----------



## fur4elise (May 16, 2020)

*Christian Louboutin Rubidazzle Lip Color Summer 2020 *







*(1beautynews.ru)*


----------

